# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ثمرات التوحيد

## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثمرات التوحيد

**عبد العزيز كحيل


 عندما سادت ثقافة عصور التخلف
 أصبح  التوحيد 
_وهو الركن الركين 
وقطب الرحى في العقيدة الإسلامية_

 أقرب إلى  مباحث لاهوتية ومسائل كلامية
 لا تبعث على الحركة والإيجابية 

لهذا يجب  الرجوع إلى المعنى الأصيل للتوحيد 

وهو معنى حي لخدمة المسلم في تعبده لله
 وخدمة الإسلام وإصلاح الآفاق والأنفس 
بأحكامه وآدابه ،

 وإذا تجاوزنا  التعقيدات الكلامية 
واستقينا المفاهيم من القرآن والسنة

 فإن التوحيد يبدو  لنا حركة إيجابية 
تربط المسلم بربه 
وبغيره من الناس 
وكذلك بالكون.

 قال تعالى:

 { وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول

 إلا نوحي إليه

 أنه لا إله إلا أنا
 فاعبدون }.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*علاقة الإنسان بالله:


 إذا صلحت هذه العلاقة وتمتنت 
أثمرت  الحرية في أبهى صورها، 

ذلك أن من رضي بالله ربًّا 
وفهم معنى "لا إله إلا  الله" 
تحرر من جميع قيم الأرض وقيودها

 وغدا خاضعاً لله وحده 
محبًا له 
غير  مبال بأسباب الرغبة والرهبة

 إلا ما كان في الله
 ومنه سبحانه وتعالى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن  الموحد ليس فيه شركاء متشاكسون
 إنما هو سلم لواحد هو الله 

وبذلك يعيش في  طمأنينة تامة
 لا تتجاذبه تيارات مختلفة 
ولا تؤرقه شخصية ممزقة،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وصدق شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
 رحمه الله إذ قال:

 "فإن العبودية لله هي عين الحرية."...

أجل ،

الموحد حر لا يخاف على أجله
 و لا على رزقه 

فكيف يذل من أجلهما لغير ربه ؟*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *وصدق شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
>  رحمه الله إذ قال:
> 
>  "فإن العبودية لله هي عين الحرية."...
> 
> أجل ،
> 
> الموحد حر لا يخاف على أجله
>  و لا على رزقه 
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً ... ورحم الله شيخ الإسلام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن  هذا التحرر الوجداني الذي تنشئه
عقيدة التوحيد

 يبعث في حياة المسلم طاقة  إيجابية هائلة 

تجعله يعبد ويبني ويصنع الحياة 

ولا يرهب لقاء الله

 بل يكون  شعاره 

" الله غايتنا وخير الأيام يوم لقائه " ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كما أن التوحيد يتيح للمؤمن 
مقاييس ربانية وموازين سماوية 
يحاكم اليها جميع حركاته واختياراته 
من حب وبغض 
وجمال وقبح 
وولاء وبراء 

ويعمر قلبه بالخوف 
والرجاء 
والمراقبة 
والتوكل 
والإخلاص 

ونحوها من القيم الرفيعة 
التي تجلب
رضا الله سبحانه*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*علاقة الإنسان بالإنسان:


إذا استشعر المؤمن وحدانية ربه 

وهيمنته  تعالى على الخلق 

والغرض الذي أنشأهم من أجله 

كان الأصل في علاقته بغيره من  الناس 

هو الحب والتجاوب والتعاون 

باعتبار أن الناس لآدم وآدم من تراب

 بناءً  على ذلك الوجدان الحي الحر المطمئن

 الذي أثمره فيه توحيده لله، 

وهذا سواء  بالنسبة لمجال أصرة العقيدة 

أو مجال أصرة الإنسانية 

لأن الأولى وإن كانت  أهم وأوثق 

إلا أنها لا تلغي الثانية ولا تهمشها 

{ لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين

 ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم

أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم

 إن الله يحب المقسطين }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التوحيد هنا يعني 
خضوع كل الناس طوعاً أو كرهاً،
 اختياراً أو قدراً 
إلى جانب تكليفهم جميعاً 
بوظيفة الخلافة والعمارة والعبادة 

 فيغلب على المؤمنين منهم 

عاطفة المحبة والعطف والشفقة 

 وتنتفي من القلوب الموحدة 

مشاعر القسوة والغلظة والبغض،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويثمر  التوحيد
حركة دعوية تتجه نحو الجميع 
بوصفات علاجية مختلفة
 تنشر الهداية  والإرشاد 

وتعبيد الناس لله
 
والتعاون ولو المصلحي

 لتعمير الأرض وصناعة  الحياة

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولا يسع المسلم الواعي بأبعاد
 عقيدة التوحيد
 وهو يتعامل مع الأتقياء والمنحرفين
 والكفار المسالمين 

سوى أن يكون شعاره ومنطلق عمله

 قول الله تعالى:

 - "وافعلوا الخير"

- "وقولوا للناس حُسنا"

- "وتعاونوا على البر  والتقوى"
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وحينئذ لا تؤثر فيه التشنجات
 التي تعتري علاقته بغيره 

وإنما يوجهها بنفس مطمئنة 
ونظر بصير 
فلا تكون عاقبتها بالنسبة له إلا خيرا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أما من كان صدره ضيقاً 

 فهل يمكنه أن يقطع صلته بغيره 

 وهو يعيش معهم في كون فسيح 

 ولكنه واحد ؟...*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويبقى  المسلم 
مستعليا بإيمانه 
شامخا بدينه

 أمام الكفار المعتدين 
والمتربصين  بالإسلام
 وشريعته وثوابته وأرضه 

فلا يوالي إلا في الله 
ويبرأ من كل علاقة  مع الكافرين 
فيها انتقاص لدينه وأخلاقه ونبيه، 

لا يبدأ بعدوان 
ولكن لا يسكت عن عدوان
 سواء اتخذ شكلا عسكريا أو فكريا أو فنيا
 أو غير ذلك ،
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال تعالى :

  { فمن اعتدى عليكم 
 فاعتدوا عليه 
 بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم } *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ ولله العزة 
 ولرسوله وللمؤمنين }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ إنما ينهاكم الله 
 عن الذين قاتلوكم  في الدين
 وأخرجوكم  من دياركم 
 وظاهروا على إخراجكم
 أن تولوهم 
 ومن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون }*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
علاقة الإنسان بالكون:


ومن ثمرات التوحيد 
ربط صلة الإنسان بالكائنات جميعاً 
من حيوان وطير وجماد 
بل ومخلوقات غيبية 

{ تُسبحُ له 
السماوات السبع 
والأرض ومن فيهن 

وإن من شيء 
إلا يُسبحُ بحمده }.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهو  إذاً كون حي مأنوس ودود

 يتجه إلى الخالق الذي تتجه إليه روح المؤمن

 ويتجلى  أنس الكون في جبل أحد 
وهزة الطرب التي اهتزها 
لرسول الله وصحبه الثلاثة 

وفي قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:

 "أحد جبل يحبنا ونحبه"،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كما  يتجلى إن أردنا أمثلة
 في احتضان الكهف للفتية الفارين بدينهم 
واحتضان  البحر لموسى وهو رضيع مطارد
 وفي تجاوب الجبال مع داود

 وتعاون الحجر مع  المسلمين
 وإرشادهم إلى وجود اليهود خلفه..*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن  انسجام الكون مع الإنسان 
يثمر الراحة والثقة وهدوء النفس
 واطمئنان السريرة 
 وهي خصال تجمع بين الجلال والجمال
 فتكون الكمالَ الذي لا يحققه
 سوى  التوحيد،

وهكذا ينطلق المؤمن يبتغي الدارين 
وفق سنن كونية صديقة له 
وفي  محيط مساعد
 يدعو إلى السعي والبذل والاكتشاف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وهذا  الذي نقول في علاقة المسلم بالكون
 لا علاقة له 
بالعقائد الباطلة 
كوحدة  الوجود والحلول والاتحاد ،

 فالله عز وجل مستو على عرشه
 { ليس كمثله شيء 
وهو  السميع العليم }

 وجميع المخلوقات عبيد له 
يتفاعل معها المسلم باعتبارها  مخلوقات مثله
 لا يحتقرها ولا يعبدها 
بشكل من الأشكال

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وبعد،

 فلعل الذي سبق 
يكشف لنا طرفاً من معنى الآية 

{ وهو الذي في السماء إله 
وفي الأرض إله } 

فيفقه المؤمن أبعاد العقيدة الإسلامية 

ويبحث عن ثمراتها من حوله 

وهي تعمل في أكثر من مجال ...

 فهي عقيدة للضمير 
وتفسير للوجود
 ومنهج للحياة.

 ا. هـ مختصرا

http://www.daawa-info.net/article.php?id=885
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الإمام عبد الرحـمن السعدي 
رحـمه الله تعالى:*


 *[ وليس شيء من الأشياء*

 *له من الآثار الحسنة والفضائل المتنوعة مثل*
*التوحيد*

 *فإن خير الدنيا والآخرة* 
* من ثمرات هذا* *التوحيد* *وفضائله .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن فضائله* 

 *أنه السبب الأعظم* 
*لتفريج كربات الدنيا والآخرة*
* ودفع عقوباتهما .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن أجل فوائده*

 *أنه** يمنع الخلود في النار*
* إذا كان في القلب منه* 
*أدنى* *مثقال حبة خردل*


 *وأنه* *إذا كَمُلَ* *في القلب* 
*يمنع دخول النار بالكلية*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها*

 *أنه يحصل لصاحبه* *الهدى الكامل*

*والأمن التام** في الدنيا والآخرة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها*

 *أنه السبب الوحيد* 
*لنيل رضا الله وثوابه*

 *وأن أسعد الناس* *بشفاعة محمد* 
* صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

 *من قال* *لا إله إلا الله خالصا من قلبه* *.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن أعظم فضائله* 

 *أن جميع الأعمال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة* 

*متوقفة* 
* في* *قبولها* 
*وفي* *كمالها*
*وفي* *ترتب الثواب عليها* 
* على* *التوحيد* *.*

*فكلما قوي*
*التوحيد والإخلاص لله*
 *كمُلت هذه الأمور*
* وتمَّت .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن فضائله*

 *أنه يسهل على العبد فعل الخير وترك المنكرات*

 *ويسليه عن المصيبات :*

*فالمخلص لله* 
* في إيمانه وتوحيده*
* تخف* *عليه الطاعات*

 *لما يرجو من ثواب ربه ورضوانه*

*ويهون* *عليه ترك ما تهواه النفس من المعاصي*

 *لما يخشى من سخطه وعقابه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها*

 *أن* *التوحيد* *إذا كمُل في القلب*

*حبَّبَ* *الله لصاحبه الإيمان*
* وزيَّنهُ* *في قلبه*

*وكرَّهَ* *إليه الكفر والفسوق والعصيان* 

*وجعله* *من الراشدين ,*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها*


 *أنه* *يخفف* *على العبد المكاره* 
*ويهون* *عليه الآلام ,* 

*فبحسب** تكميل العبد*
* للتوحيد والإيمان*

 *يتلقى المكاره والآلام بقلب منشرح ,*
* ونفس مطمئنة ,* 
*وتسليم ورضى*
* بأقدار الله المؤلمة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن أعظم فضائله*


 *أنه يُحرِّر العبد* 
* من* *رقِّ* *المخلوقين*
*والتعلُّق بهم ,*
 *وخوفهم ورجائهم ,*
* والعمل لأجلهم ,*

 *وهذا هو العزُّ الحقيقي ,*
* والشرفُ العالي ,*

 *ويكون مع ذلك* 
* متألها* *متعبدا لله* 
 *لا يرجو* *سواه* 
* ولا يخشى* *إلا إياه** ,*
 *ولا ينيب* *إلا إليه** ,*

 *وبذلك يتم فلاحه*
* ويتحقق نجاحه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* ومن فضائله* 
*  التي لا يلحقه فيها شيء*

* أن التوحيد إذا تمَّ وكمُلَ في القلب* 

*  وتحقق تحققا كاملا بالإخلاص التام*

*  فإنه يصير القليل من عمله كثيرا*
*  وتضاعف أعماله وأقواله* 
*  بغير حصر ولا حساب*


*  ورجحت كلمة الإخلاص في ميزان العبد* 

*  بحيث لا تقابلها السماوات والأرض ,*

*  وعمارها من جميع خلق الله* 

*  كما في حديث أبي سعيد المذكور في الترجمة*

*  وفي حديث البطاقة ( 1 ) التي فيها*
* لا إله إلا الله* 

*  التي وزنت تسعة وتسعين سجلا من الذنوب ,* 

*  كل سجل يبلغ مد البصر ,*

*  وذلك*
* لكمال إخلاص قائلها ,* 

*  وكم ممن يقولها ولا تبلغ هذا المبلغ ,*

*  لأنه لم يكن في قلبه* 
*  من التوحيد والإخلاص الكامل*

*  مثل ولا قريب* 
*  مما قام بقلب هذا العبد .*
* 
**=====================
** 1 /  حديث البطاقة رواه أحمد (2/213، 221) 
والترمذي برقم ( 2639) وحسنه ، 
والحديث صحيح .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن فضائل التوحيد*


 *أن الله تكفَّل لأهله* 
*بالفتح والنصر*
* في الدنيا*

 *والعزِّ والشرَف*
* وحصول الهداية* 
*والتيسير* *لليسرى ,* 

 *وإصلاح* *الأحوال ,*
* والتسديد* *في الأقوال والأفعال .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها* 

 *أن الله* *يدافع* 
* عن* *الموحدين* *أهل الإيمان* 

 *شرور الدنيا والآخرة ,*

*ويمنُّ* *عليهم بالحياة الطيبة والطمأنينة إليه* 

 *والطمأنينة بذكره ,*


 *وشواهد هذه الجُمَل من الكتاب والسنة*
* كثيرة معروفة* 



 * والله أعلم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*باب من حقق التوحيد دخل الجنة بغير حساب*


 *وهذا الباب تكميل للباب الذي قبله وتابع له ,* 

 *فإن* *تحقيق التوحيد*
* تهذيبه وتصفيته من* *الشرك الأكبر والأصغر* *,*

 *ومن* *البدع القولية الاعتقادية** ,* 

 *والبدع الفعلية العملية** ,*
* ومن* *المعاصي* *,*

 *وذلك*
* بكمال الإخلاص لله*
* في الأقوال والأفعال والإرادات ,*

 *وبالسلامة من* *الشرك الأكبر** المناقض* *لأصل التوحيد ,*

 *ومن* *الشرك الأصغر** المنافي* *لكماله ,* 

 *وبالسلامة من** البدع والمعاصي* 
* التي* *تكدِّر* *التوحيد* 
*وتمنع* *كماله ,*

 *وتعوقه عن حصول آثاره .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فمن حقق* *توحيده* 
* بأن امتلأ قلبه من*
*الإيمان والتوحيد والإخلاص** ,* 

 *وصدقته الأعمال* 
* بأن انقادت لأوامر الله طائعة منيبة مخبتة إلى الله ,*

 *ولم يجرح ذلك بالإصرار على شيء من المعاصي ,* 

 *فهذا الذي* 
*يدخل الجنة بغير حساب** :* 

 *ويكون من* *السابقين* *إلى دخولها*
* وإلى تبوء المنازل منها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن أخص ما يدخل في تحقيقه
**كمال القنوت لله
وقوة التوكل على الله** :
* *
بحيث* *لا** يلتفت القلب إلى المخلوقين
في شأن من شئونه** ,*

*ولا** يستشرف إليهم بقلبه ,
**ولا** يسألهم بلسان مقاله أو حاله ,
* *
بل يكون ظاهره وباطنه
وأقواله وأفعاله وحبه وبغضه ,
* *وجميع أحواله كلها
**مقصود بها وجه الله 
متبعا فيها رسول الله** .

* *والناس في هذا المقام العظيم درجات 
* *(* *وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا** )
* *[ سورة الأنعام : الآية 132 ] *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وليس تحقيق التوحيد 
* * بالتمني ولا بالدعاوي الخالية من الحقائق ,
* * ولا بالحلي العاطلة ,

*  * وإنما ذلك بما وقر في القلوب
* * من عقائد الإيمان وحقائق الإحسان 
* * وصدقته الأخلاق الجميلة ,
* * والأعمال الصالحة الجليلة , 

*  * فمن حقق التوحيد
* * على هذا الوجه 
* * حصلت له جميع الفضائل المشار إليها
* * في الباب السابق ( 2 ) بأكملها 

*  * والله أعلم .*  
*
**=====================*
* 2 / القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد
   ( باب فضل التوحيد وما يكفر من الذنوب )
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عقيدة التوحيد 

 وبيان ما يضادها من الشرك الأكبر والأصغر
 والتعطيل والبدع 
 وغير ذلك


 لفضيلة الشيخ
 صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله آل فوزان
 جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
* 


*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=353864
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*القول السديد*
* في مقاصد التوحيد*

*فضيلة الشيخ* 
* عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي*
*رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة*

* http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=353184*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*جهود شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
في توضيح
 توحيد العبادة 


 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=351688*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التوحيد*

* 
**وبيان العقيدة السلفية النقية  

تأليف


سماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد 


رحمه الله تعالى**
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=359923

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*درة البيان في أصول الإيمان

 للشيخ الدكتور محمد يسري

 جزاه الله تعالى خيرا
** 

http://ia301528.us.archive.org/2/ite...ratBayan_2.pdf*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية* 
 *  في تقرير*
*  عقيدة التوحيد*


* المؤلف:* 
* إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد الله البريكان*


* نبذة عن الكتاب: -*
*   أصل هذا الكتاب رسالة علمية.* 


*  http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5794*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المطلب الحميد 
 في بيان 
 مقاصد التوحيد


الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ
 رحمه الله تعالى


http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10574*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شرح كتاب التوحيد
من صحيح البخاري


الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الغنيمان
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
* *http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1385*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*البراهين العقلية على 
وحدانية الرب
 ووجوه كماله


للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة*



http://www.al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=593

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
96083:

كيف أحقق التوحيد ، وما هو الجزاء الموعود ؟

السؤال:

كيف يمكن للعبد أن يحقق التوحيد لله تعالى ؟

الجواب :

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .. وبعد :

فقد سألتَ ـ وفقك الله ـ عن أمر عظيم ، 
وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه ، 
نسأل الله أن ييسر لنا ولإخواننا المسلمين كل خير .

اعلم أن تحقيق التوحيد 
إنما يكون بتحقيق شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ،
 وشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله

 وهذا التحقيق له درجتان :
 ( درجة واجبة ، ودرجة مستحبة )

فالدرجة الواجبة تتحقق بثلاثة أمور :

1) ترك الشرك بجميع أنواعه الأكبر والأصغر والخفي .
2) ترك البدع بأنواعها .
3) ترك المعاصي بأنواعها .

والدرجة المستحبة وهي التي يتفاضل فيها الناس 
ويتفاوتون تفاوتاً عظيماً وهي :

أن لا يكون في القلب شيء من التوجه لغير الله أو التعلق بسواه ؛

 فيكون القلب متوجهاً بكليته إلى الله 
ليس فيه التفات لسواه ، 
نطقه لله ، و فعله وعمله لله ، 
بل وحركة قلبه لله جل جلاله ،

وهذه الدرجة يعبر بعض أهل العلم عنها بأنها :

ترك ما لا بأس به حذراً مما به بأس ، 
وذلك يشمل أعمال القلوب واللسان والجوارح .

ولابد لتحقيق هاتين الدرجتين من أمور :

أولها : العلم ،
 وإلا فكيف يحقق التوحيد ويعمل به من لا يعرفه ويفهمه ، فواجب على كل مكلف   أن يتعلم من توحيد الله ما يُصَحِّحُ به معتقده وقوله وعمله ، ثم ما زاد   فهو فضلٌ وخيرٌ.

ثانيها : التصديق الجازم واليقين الراسخ
 بما ورد عن الله وعن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من أخبار ، وأقوال .

ثالثها : الانقياد والامتثال لأوامر الله 
ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بفعل المأمورات ، و ترك المحظورات والمنهيات .

وكلما كان الإنسان أكثر تحقيقاً لهذه الأمور 
كان توحيده أعظم وثوابه أكبر .

وقد بين لنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن من حقق الدرجة العليا من التوحيد 
فهو موعود بأن يكون مع السبعين ألفاً 
الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ـ
نسأل الله من فضله ـ

ففي صحيح البخاري (5705) 
ومسلم (220) 

عن ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قال : 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 
عُرِضَتْ عَلَيَّ الْأُمَمُ فَرَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ وَمَعَهُ الرُّهَيْطُ 
وَالنَّبِيَّ وَمَعَهُ الرَّجُلُ وَالرَّجُلَانِ 
وَالنَّبِيَّ لَيْسَ مَعَهُ أَحَدٌ 
إِذْ رُفِعَ لِي سَوَادٌ عَظِيمٌ فَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُمْ أُمَّتِي 
فَقِيلَ لِي هَذَا مُوسَى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَوْمُهُ 

وَلَكِنْ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْأُفُقِ فَنَظَرْتُ 
فَإِذَا سَوَادٌ عَظِيمٌ فَقِيلَ لِي انْظُرْ إِلَى الْأُفُقِ الْآخَرِ
 فَإِذَا سَوَادٌ عَظِيمٌ فَقِيلَ لِي هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكَ 
وَمَعَهُمْ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ وَلَا عَذَابٍ

 ثُمَّ نَهَضَ فَدَخَلَ مَنْزِلَهُ 
فَخَاضَ النَّاسُ فِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ وَلَا عَذَابٍ

 فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ فَلَعَلَّهُمْ الَّذِينَ صَحِبُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 
وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ فَلَعَلَّهُمْ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ 
وَلَمْ يُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ 

وَذَكَرُوا أَشْيَاءَ
 فَخَرَجَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
 فَقَالَ مَا الَّذِي تَخُوضُونَ فِيهِ 
فَأَخْبَرُوهُ 
فَقَالَ هُمْ الَّذِينَ وَلَا يَسْتَرْقُونَ وَلَا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ 
ولا يكتوون وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ 

فَقَامَ عُكَّاشَةُ بْنُ مِحْصَنٍ فَقَالَ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ 
فَقَالَ أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ
 ثُمَّ قَامَ رَجُلٌ آخَرُ فَقَالَ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ
 فَقَالَ سَبَقَكَ بِهَا عُكَّاشَةُ " 

قوله : ( لَا يَسْتَرْقُونَ ) أي لا يطلبون من غيرهم أن يرقيهم .
وإن كان طلب الرقية جائزاً لكنه خلاف الأولى والأفضل .

وقوله :( وَلَا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ ) أي لا يقعون في التشاؤم بالطير
 أو بغيرها مما يتشاءم منه الناس
 فيتركون بعض ما عزموا على فعله بسبب هذا التشاؤم .
والتشاؤم محرم وهو من الشرك الأصغر .

وقوله :(وَلَا يَكْتَوُونَ ) فيتركون الاكتواء بالنار في علاج أمراضهم 
ولو ثبت لهم نفعه لكراهة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له .
 ولأنه لا يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار .

فالصفة المشتركة في هذه الصفات الثلاثة أن أصحابها 
( على ربهم يتوكلون ) 
أي حققوا أكمل درجات التوكل وأعلاها ،
 فلم يعد في قلوبهم أدنى التفات للأسباب ، 
ولا تعلق بها 
بل تعلقهم بربهم وحده سبحانه .

والتوكل هو جماع الإيمان كما قال سعيد بن حبيب ، 
بل هو الغاية القصوى كما يقول وهب بن منبه رحمه الله .

وتجد في السؤال رقم ( 4203 )
 مزيدا من الكلام على هذا الحديث فراجعه لأهميته .
 والله أعلم وأحكم .

وبعد : فليس تحقيق التوحيد بالتمني ،ولا بالتحلي ،
 ولا بالدعاوى الخالية من الحقائق ، 
وإنما بما وقر في القلوب من عقائد الإيمان ، 
وحقائق الإحسان؛ 
وصدقته الأخلاق الجميلة والأعمال الصالحة الجليلة .

فعلى المسلم أن يبادر لحظات العمر ،
 ويسابق ساعات الزمن في المبادرة إلى الخيرات ، 
والمنافسة في الطاعات ،
 وليستهون الصعب ،
 وليستلذ الألم ،

فإن سلعة الله غالية .
 إن سلعة الله الجنة .

ينظر ( القول السديد على مقاصد كتاب التوحيد 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي ـ
 رحمه الله ـ20-23 )

والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب 

http://islamqa.info/ar/96083

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
83837: 

**معرفة أحوال الطقس 
هل تدخل في التنجيم أو ادعاء علم الغيب ؟**

**هناك بعض مواقع أحوال الطقس على الإنترنت تعرض أحوال الطقس المتوقعة مابين 5-10 أيام فهل يجوز لي مشاهدتها ؟ 
أنا سألت هذا السؤال لأنني أخاف أنهم يدعون علم الغيب أو ينجمون وأنه يحرم علي مشاهدتها .**

الحمد لله

معرفة أحوال الطقس لا تدخل في التنجيم أو ادعاء علم الغيب ، 
وإنما تبنى على أمور حسية وتجارب ، ونظر في سنن الله الكونية .
 وكذلك معرفة أوقات الكسوف والخسوف ،
أو توقع هبوب الرياح ، أو نزول الأمطار .

**جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :**

 " قد يعرف وقت خسوف القمر وكسوف الشمس
 عن طريق حساب سير الكواكب ، 
ويعرف به كذلك كون ذلك كليا أو جزئيا ،
 ولا غرابة في ذلك ؛ 
لأنه ليس من الأمور الغيبية بالنسبة لكل أحد ، 
بل غيبي بالنسبة لمن لا يعرف علم حساب سير الكواكب ،
 وليس بغيبي بالنسبة لمن يعرف ذلك العلم ، 
ولا ينافي ذلك كون الكسوف أو الخسوف آية من آيات الله تعالى 
التي يخوف بها عباده 
ليرجعوا إلى ربهم ويستقيموا على طاعته "

**وجاء فيها أيضاً :**

" معرفة الطقس أو توقع هبوب رياح أو عواصف
 أو توقع نشوء سحاب أو نزول مطر في جهة
 مبني على معرفة سنن الله الكونية،
 فقد يحصل ظن لا علم لمن كان لديه خبرة بهذه السنن
 عن طريق نظريات علمية أو تجارب عادية عامة
 فيتوقع ذلك ويخبر به عن ظن لا علم فيصيب تارة ويخطئ أخرى "
**
انتهى من "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة".**

**وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :**

 " وليس من الكهانة في شيء من يخبر عن أمور تدرك بالحساب ؛ 
فإن الأمور التي تدرك بالحساب ليست من الكهانة في شيء ،
 كما لو أخبر عن كسوف الشمس أو خسوف القمر ؛
 فهذا ليس من الكهانة لأنه يدرك بالحساب ،

 وكما لو أخبر أن الشمس تغرب في 20من برج الميزان مثلا
 في الساعة كذا و كذا ؛
 فهذا ليس من علم الغيب ، 
لأنه من الأمور التي تدرك بالحساب ؛ 
فكل شيء يدرك بالحساب ،
 فإن الإخبار عنه ولو كان مستقبلا لا يعتبر من علم الغيب ،
 ولا من الكهانة .

**وهل من الكهانة ما يخبر به الآن من أحوال الطقس
 في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة أو ما أشبه ذلك ؟**

الجواب : لا ؛ لأنه أيضا يستند إلى أمور حسية ، 
وهي تكيف الجو ؛ 
لأن الجو يتكيف على صفة معينة تعرف بالموازين الدقيقة عندهم ؛ 
فيكون صالحا لأن يمطر ، أو لا يمطر ، 

ونظير ذلك في العلم البدائي 
إذا رأينا تجمع الغيوم والرعد والبرق وثقل السحاب ، 
نقول : يوشك أن ينزل المطر .

**فالمهم أن ما استند إلى شيء محسوس ؛
 فليس من علم الغيب ،* *

وإن كان بعض العامة يظنون أن هذه الأمور من علم الغيب ،
 ويقولون : إن التصديق بها تصديق بالكهانة .

**" انتهى من "القول المفيد شرح كتاب التوحيد".**

وينظر :
**"الفتاوى الكبرى" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (4/424)* *
فيما يتعلق بمعرفة أهل التقاويم والحساب 
لأوقات الكسوف والخسوف ،
 وأول الربيع ، وأول الشتاء 
ونحو ذلك مما يعرف بالحساب ،
**ولا يدخل في علم الغيب .**

والله أعلم .

**الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

*http://islamqa.info/ar/83837*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*188402:  ( مَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ ، 
*

*وَمَنْ مَاتَ يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا دَخَلَ النَّارَ ) .*

*السؤال : 
لدي سؤال بخصوص الآية 68 ، والآية 69 من سورة الفرقان فهي بخصوص جريمة   الشرك والزنا وعقوبتهما وما يترتب عليهما ، وفي سورة النساء آية 48 كان   الشرك وحده هو الذي لا يغفر ، أرغب في توضيح هل هناك تعارض ؟ .  فهي مقرونة  بجريمة الزنا في سورة الفرقان ومرتبطة بالعقوبة ، أما في  النساء فذكر  العقوبة على جريمة الشرك فقط ، بينما باقي الذنوب فهي تحت  مشيئة الله يغفر  لمن يشاء .*
  *الجواب :
الحمد لله
نسأل الله أن يعينك على طاعته ، وييسر لك أمر الدعوة إلى دينه .*
* وبخصوص ما سألت عنه فلا إشكال فيه بحمد الله ،*
* قال الله تعالى في سورة النساء :*
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ  ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى  إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا )  النساء/ 48 .*

* وقال سبحانه :
( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ  ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا  بَعِيدًا )  النساء/ 116 .*



* وقال سبحانه في سورة الفرقان :
( وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ   النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا يَزْنُونَ  وَمَنْ  يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَامًا * يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَانًا * إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ  وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا  فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا  رَحِيمًا * وَمَنْ  تَابَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  مَتَابًا )  الفرقان: 68 – 71 .*



* فالذي جاء في سورة النساء هو في حق من مات على الشرك ولم يتب منه في  الحياة الدنيا  ، فمن لقي الله مشركا فهذا الذي لا يغفر الله له ؛ وهذه  العقوبة : الحرمان من  المغفرة الأبدية ، خاصة بهذه الجريمة : أن يموت  مشركا بالله تعالى .* 

*وأما الذي جاء في سورة  الفرقان فهو في حق من أشرك بالله ، أو فعل  الكبائر الموبقات ؛ فمن فعل من ذلك شيئا  ، ثم تاب من ذلك قبل أن يدركه  الموت ، تاب الله عليه ، وغفر ذنبه ؛ فهؤلاء ـ من وقع  في الشرك ، أو في  شيء من الكبائر المذكورة معه ـ شركاء في أمرين : 
*

* الأول : أن من فعل ذلك منهم ، فقد توعده الله بالعذاب في نار جهنم ، جزاء على ذنبه  ، سواء كان ذنبه ذلك شركا أو غيره من الذنوب .*

* الثاني : أن من تاب منهم قبل موته ، تاب  الله عليه ، وغفر له ذنبه بمنه وكرمه ؛ لأن  الإسلام يجبّ ما قبله ،  والتوبة تجب ما قبلها . وقال تعالى ( قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنْ  يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ ) الأنفال/ 38 . 
*

*فتحصل مما ذكرناه أمور :* 
* الأول : أن من مات وهو يشرك بالله شيئا ، فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ، ومأواه النار . 
*

* الثاني : أن من تاب ، تاب الله عليه ، ولو كان مشركا ، أو فعل من الكبائر ما فعل .*

* الثالث : أن من مات من أهل الكبائر ، لم  يشرك بالله شيئا ، فهو في مشيئة الله ، إن  شاء عذبه، وإن شاء غفر له ، غير  أنه إن عذب ، فليس مخلدا في النار ، بل مآله إلى  الجنة .* 
*روى البخاري (4810) ومسلم  (122) عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُمَا : "أَنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الشِّرْكِ كَانُوا قَدْ قَتَلُوا  وَأَكْثَرُوا وَزَنَوْا وَأَكْثَرُوا فَأَتَوْا  مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالُوا : إِنَّ الَّذِي تَقُولُ  وَتَدْعُو  إِلَيْهِ لَحَسَنٌ لَوْ تُخْبِرُنَا أَنَّ لِمَا عَمِلْنَا كَفَّارَةً ،   فَنَزَلَ : ( وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا   يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا  يَزْنُونَ  ) ، 
*
*وَنَزَلَتْ : ( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ  لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ) " .* 
*وروى الترمذي (3540) وحسنه  عن أَنَس بْن مَالِكٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( قَالَ  اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى : ... يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ  لَوْ بَلَغَتْ  ذُنُوبُكَ عَنَانَ السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرْتَنِ  ي غَفَرْتُ لَكَ  وَلَا  أُبَالِي ، يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ لَوْ أَتَيْتَنِي بِقُرَابِ الْأَرْضِ   خَطَايَا ثُمَّ لَقِيتَنِي لَا تُشْرِكُ بِي شَيْئًا لَأَتَيْتُكَ  بِقُرَابِهَا  مَغْفِرَةً ) وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الترمذي .* 
*وروى البخاري (1238) ومسلم  عن ابن مسعود رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ :  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ مَاتَ  يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا دَخَلَ النَّارَ ) .* 
*وروى مسلم (93) عَنْ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : "أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ : يَا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا  الْمُوجِبَتَانِ ؟ فَقَالَ : ( مَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ  بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا  دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ ، وَمَنْ مَاتَ يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا  دَخَلَ  النَّارَ ) .*

* قال الشوكاني رحمه الله :* 
* " لا خلاف بين المسلمين أن المشرك إذا مات على شركه لم يكن من أهل  المغفرة التي  تفضل الله بها على غير أهل الشرك حسبما تقتضيه مشيئته ، وأما  غير أهل الشرك من عصاة  المسلمين فداخلون تحت المشيئة يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب  من يشاء " انتهى من "فتح القدير"  (1 /717) .*

* وقال أيضا :*
* " التوبة من المشرك يغفر الله له بها ما فعله من الشرك بإجماع المسلمين " انتهى من  "فتح القدير" (4 /667) .*
* راجع للفائدة جواب السؤال رقم : (*31174*)  ، (*34171*) .* 
*والله تعالى أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*21738:* 

*معنى شهادة التوحيد*

*ما معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ؟.*

* الحمد لله* 

* وبعد : فمعنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله :* 
*نفي استحقاق العبادة عن كل ما سوى الله تعالى ،* 
*وإثباتها لله عز وجل وحده لا شريك له ،*

* قال الله تعالى :*
* ( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ* 
*وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ* 
*وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ)*

*الحج/62 .*

* فـ ( لا إله ) تنفي جميع ما يعبد من دون الله* 
*و ( إلا الله ) تثبت جميع أنواع العبادة لله وحده .*
* فمعناها :*
*لا معبود حقٌّ إلا الله .* 

* فكما أن الله تعالى ليس له شريك في ملكه ؛*
* فكذلك لا شريك له في عبادته سبحانه .*

*ومعنى شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

* هو التصديق الجازم من صميم القلب المواطئ لقول اللسان*
* بأن محمدا عبده ورسوله إلى الخلق كافة إنسهم وجنِّهم ،*
* فيجب تصديقه فيما أخبر به من أنباء ما قد سبق ،*
* وأخبار ما سيأتي ، و فيما أحل من حلال ، وحرم من حرام ،*
* والامتثال و الانقياد لما أمر به ،* 
*والانتهاء والكف عما نهى عنه ،*
* واتباع شريعته، والتزام سنته في السر والجهر ،*
* مع الرضا بما قضاه والتسليم له ،*
* والعلم بأن طاعته هي طاعة الله و معصيته هي معصية الله ،*
* لأنه مبلغ عن الله رسالته ،*
* ولم يتوفه الله حتى أكمل به الدين ،*
* وبلغ البلاغ المبين ،* 

*فجزاه الله عنا* 
*خير ما جزى نبيا عن قومه* 
*ورسولا عن أمته .*

* ولا يدخل العبد في الدين إلا بهاتين الشهادتين ،*
* وهما متلازمتان ،*
* ولذا فشروط شهادة ( لا إله إلا الله )*
* هي نفس شروط شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله ،*
* وهي مذكورة بأدلتها*
* في السؤال رقم (9104) و (12295) .* 

* والله أعلم .* 


*الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

*http://islamqa.info/ar/21738*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*128172:*
*  الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام هي الإسلام*

 * السؤال :* 
* دين إبراهيم عليه السلام هو الحنيفية..*
*  ماذا تعني الحنيفية ؟* 
*  وهل يوجد أحد على دين إبراهيم إلى الآن ؟*

 *                                                                         الجواب:*
 *    الحمد لله*
 *    الحنيفية مذكورة في آيات عديدة في القرآن الكريم ، 
يصف الله سبحانه  وتعالى بها نبيه  إبراهيم عليه السلام ،
 ومن يقرآ الآيات يستطيع أن يعرف  معنى الحنيفية الواردة فيها  ، 
ونحن نسوقها في جوابنا هنا 
كي نشحذ ذهن  القارئ لفهمها من سياقها :

* *    يقول الله تعالى : 

*
*   (  وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا
 قُلْ بَلْ  مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَنِيفًا 
وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ )

 البقرة/135.*

*    وقال سبحانه :

* *   (  يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ 
وَمَا  أُنْزِلَتِ  التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلَا  تَعْقِلُونَ .

 هَا  أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ  عِلْمٌ 

فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ  فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ 
وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ . 

مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا 

وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا  مُسْلِمًا 
وَمَا  كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ .

 إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ  بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ  لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ 

وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ 
وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا   
وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )

** آل عمران/65-68.

*
*    وقال عز وجل :

* *   (  قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ فَاتَّبِعُوا مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا

 وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ) 

** آل عمران/95.

*
*    وقال تعالى :

* *   (  وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ  مُحْسِنٌ 

وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا 

وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ  خَلِيلًا) 

*
* النساء/125.

*
*    ويقول جل شأنه : 

* *   (  فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا  أَكْبَرُ 

فَلَمَّا  أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا  تُشْرِكُونَ .

 إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ  وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا 

وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ)

**  الأنعام/78-79.

*
*    ومنها أيضا قوله تعالى :

*
*   (  قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ 

دِينًا قِيَمًا مِلَّةَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ .

 قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي  وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي  لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ .

 لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ 

وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ  وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)

** الأنعام/161-163.

*
*    وقوله تعالى : 

*
*   (  إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِلَّهِ 

حَنِيفًا  وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ .

 شَاكِرًا لِأَنْعُمِهِ

 اجْتَبَاهُ  وَهَدَاهُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ .

 وَآَتَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا  حَسَنَةً وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ  لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ .

 ثُمَّ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ 

حَنِيفًا وَمَا  كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ) 

** النحل/121-123.

*
*    فمن تأمل في الآيات السابقات
 يدرك أن الحنيفية التي كان عليها سيدنا إبراهيم عليه  السلام

**  هي دين التوحيد والاستسلام لله عز وجل ،

**  ونبذ الشرك والكفر وكل ما يعبد من  دون الله  ،

*
*  وهذا هو دين الأنبياء جميعهم ،

**  واعتقاد الرسل كلهم ،

**  لم يختلفوا فيما بينهم إلا  في الشرائع والأحكام ،

**  أما الاعتقاد والإيمان بالله ،

**  فقد كانوا كلهم على التوحيد . 

*
* يقول القرطبي رحمه الله :

*
*   " (  حَنِيفاً ) مائلاً عن الأديان المكروهة إلى الحق دين إبراهيم ؛
 وهو في موضع نصب على  الحال ؛ قاله الزجاج . 

* *   أي  : بل نتبع ملّة إبراهيم في هذه الحالة .

*
 *    وسُمِّيَ إبراهيم حنيفاً لأنه حَنِف إلى دين الله ، وهو الإسلام . 

*
*    والحَنَف : المَيْل ؛ ومنه رِجْلٌ حَنْفاء ، 

ورَجُل أَحنف ، 
وهو  الذي تميل قدماه كل  واحدة منهما إلى أختها بأصابعها .

 قالت أمّ الأَحْنَف    :*

*    واللَّهِ لولا حَنَفٌ بِرجْلِه ... ما كان في فِتيانكم مِن مِثلِه*

*    وقال الشاعر  :*

*   إذا  حوّل الظّل العشيّ رأيتَه ... حَنِيفاً وفي قَرْن الضحى يَتنصّرُ*

*   أي  : الحِرْباء تستقبل القِبْلة بالعشيّ ، والمَشْرِقَ بالغداة ، وهو قِبلة النصارى .* 

* 
وقال قوم : الحَنَف : الاستقامة ؛

 فسُمّيَ دين إبراهيم حنيفاً لاستقامته " 

انتهى.

*
*   "  الجامع لأحكام القرآن " (1/358).

*
* ويقول العلامة السعدي رحمه الله :

*
*   "    أي  : مقبلا على الله ، معرضا عما سواه ،

 قائما  بالتوحيد ، تاركا للشرك والتنديد ،

 فهذا  الذي في اتباعه الهداية ، 

وفي  الإعراض عن ملته الكفر والغواية " انتهى. 

*
* "  تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان " (ص/67)

*
* ويقول العلامة ابن عاشور رحمه الله :

*
*   "  المراد الميل في المذهب ،
 أن الذي به حنف يميل في مشيه  عن الطريق المعتاد ،
 وإنما  كان هذا مدحا للملة 
لأن الناس يوم ظهور ملة  إبراهيم
 كانوا في ضلالة عمياء ،
 فجاء  دين إبراهيم مائلا عنهم ،
 فلقب  بالحنيف ،

**  ثم صار الحنيف لقب مدح بالغلبة . 

** وقد دلت  هذه الآية 
على أن الدين الإسلامي من إسلام إبراهيم " انتهى.

*
* "  التحرير والتنوير " (1/717)

*
* ويقول أيضا رحمه الله :

*
*   "  قوله : ( وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفاً مُسْلِماً وَمَا  كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ )

 أفاد الاستدراك بعد نفي الضد حصرا لحال  إبراهيم
 فيما يوافق أصول الإسلام ،

*
*  ولذلك  بيَّنَ ( حنيفا ) بقوله : ( مسلما ) 
لأنهم يعرفون معنى الحنيفية ،
 ولا يؤمنون  بالإسلام ، 

** فأعلمهم أن الإسلام هو الحنيفية ،

*
*  وقال : ( وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ )
 فنفي عن إبراهيم موافقة اليهودية ، 
وموافقة النصرانية ، 
وموافقة  المشركين ، 

** وإنه كان مسلما ، فثبتت موافقة الإسلام ،

*
*  وقد تقدم في سورة البقرة في  مواضع
 أن إبراهيم سأل أن يكون مسلما ،* 
* وأن الله أمره أن يكون مسلما ،*
*  وأنه كان  حنيفا ،* 
* وأن الإسلام الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
هو الذي جاء به إبراهيم ،

**  ( وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا 
قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إبراهيم  حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ )،

*
*  وكل ذلك لا يُبقِي شكا في أن الإسلام  هو إسلام إبراهيم  .

*
* فقد  جاء إبراهيم بالتوحيد ،

**  وأعلنه إعلانا لم يترك للشرك مسلكا إلى نفوس الغافلين ،
 وأقام هيكلا وهو الكعبة ،*
*  أول بيت وضع الناس ، 
وفرض حجه على الناس :

**  ارتباطا بمغزاه  ،* 

* وأعلن تمام العبودية لله تعالى 

**بقوله : 

** ( وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ  إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئاً) 

** الأنعام/80،

*
* وأخلص القول والعمل لله تعالى
* 

* فقال :

**  ( وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ 
وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ   أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَاناً ) 

**  الأنعام/81،

*
*  وتطَلَّب الهدى بقوله : 

** ( رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ )

** البقرة/128،

*
*  ( وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا ) 

** البقرة/128،

*
*  وكسر الأصنام  بيده 

**(فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذاً)

** الأنبياء/58،

*
*  وأظهر الانقطاع لله بقوله :

**  ( الَّذِي  خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ 
وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي  وَيَسْقِينِ 
وَإِذَا  مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ
 وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي  ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ ) 

** الشعراء/78- 81، 

*
* وتصدى للاحتجاج على الوحدانية وصفات الله

**  قال إبراهيم : 

** ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي  بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ )

**  البقرة/258، 

** (  وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إبراهيم عَلَى قَوْمِه )

** الأنعام/83،ِ

*
*  (  وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ ) 

** الأنعام/80 "

**  انتهى.

*
*   "  التحرير والتنوير " (3/122-123) 

*
*    ومما يؤكد أن معنى الحنيفية هو الإسلام آيات أخرى

**  يأمر الله تعالى فيها جميع  المسلمين 

** بأن يوحدوه عز وجل ، ويفردوه بالعبادة ، 

**ويكونوا حنفاء له مائلين عن الشرك  إلى التوحيد ،
* 

* وذلك في قوله جل وعلا :

*
*   (  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ  دِينِي

 فَلَا أَعْبُدُ  الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

 وَلَكِنْ  أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي  يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ 

وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ .

 وَأَنْ أَقِمْ  وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا وَلَا  تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ .

وَلَا تَدْعُ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا  لَا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ

 فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ  إِذًا مِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ ) 

*
* يونس/104-106.

*
*    وقوله سبحانه :

* *   (  فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا 
فِطْرَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي  فَطَرَ النَّاسَ  عَلَيْهَا 
لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ 
ذَلِكَ  الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ
 وَلَكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ )

**  الروم/30. 

*
*    ولهذا أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إنما جاء بالملة الحنيفية :* 

*   عن  عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ :
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ :
 ( إِنِّي أُرْسِلْتُ بِحَنِيفِيَّةٍ  سَمْحَةٍ ) . 

*
*    رواه أحمد في المسند (24334) ،*
*  وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة (1829) ،* 
* وحسنه محققو  المسند .  

*
*    وأخبر أن ذلك أحب الطرق إلى الله عز وجل :* 
 *    عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما ، قَالَ :

** ( قِيلَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :* 
* أَيُّ الْأَدْيَانِ أَحَبُّ إِلَى اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ :  الْحَنِيفِيَّةُ السَّمْحَةُ . ) .*

*  رواه أحمد (2108)*
*  وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة  (881) . 

*
*    وبوب الإمام البخاري في كتاب الإيمان من صحيحه :*

 * (  بَاب الدِّينُ يُسْرٌ 
وَقَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 
 أَحَبُّ الدِّينِ إِلَى اللَّهِ الْحَنِيفِيَّةُ  السَّمْحَةُ ) . 

*
 *    وقد بقيت بقايا من دين إبراهيم عليه ، 

** وصلت إلى العرب قبل مبعث النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  ،
 وكانت قلة من العرب  يدينون ـ قبل البعثة ـ بالحنيفية ، 
دين إبراهيم عليه السلام . 

*
*    عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما ،
 أَنَّ زَيْدَ بْنَ عَمْرِو  بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ  خَرَجَ إِلَى الشَّأْمِ يَسْأَلُ عَنْ الدِّينِ  وَيَتْبَعُهُ ،
 فَلَقِيَ عَالِمًا  مِنْ الْيَهُودِ فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ  دِينِهِمْ ،
 فَقَالَ : إِنِّي لَعَلِّي أَنْ  أَدِينَ دِينَكُمْ ،  فَأَخْبِرْنِي ؟!

*
*    فَقَالَ : لَا تَكُونُ عَلَى دِينِنَا حَتَّى تَأْخُذَ بِنَصِيبِكَ مِنْ غَضَبِ  اللَّهِ !!*

*    قَالَ زَيْدٌ : مَا أَفِرُّ إِلَّا مِنْ غَضَبِ اللَّهِ ،

**  وَلَا أَحْمِلُ مِنْ  غَضَبِ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا ، 

** وَأَنَّى أَسْتَطِيعُهُ !! فَهَلْ تَدُلُّنِي  عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟* 

*    قَالَ : مَا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ حَنِيفًا .* 

*    قَالَ زَيْدٌ : وَمَا الْحَنِيفُ ؟ 

* *    قَالَ : دِينُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ؛ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا ،

**  وَلَا  يَعْبُدُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ .* 

*    فَخَرَجَ زَيْدٌ ، فَلَقِيَ عَالِمًا مِنْ النَّصَارَى ،*
*  فَذَكَرَ مِثْلَهُ فَقَالَ  : 

** لَنْ تَكُونَ عَلَى دِينِنَا حَتَّى تَأْخُذَ بِنَصِيبِكَ مِنْ لَعْنَةِ اللَّهِ  !!*

*    قَالَ : مَا أَفِرُّ إِلَّا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ اللَّهِ ،*
*  وَلَا أَحْمِلُ مِنْ لَعْنَةِ  اللَّهِ ،*
*  وَلَا مِنْ غَضَبِهِ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا ،* 
* وَأَنَّى أَسْتَطِيعُ ؟!* 
* فَهَلْ  تَدُلُّنِي عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟ 

*
*    قَالَ : مَا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ حَنِيفًا .* 
 *    قَالَ : وَمَا الْحَنِيفُ ؟ 

* *    قَالَ : دِينُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ؛ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا ،*
*  وَلَا  يَعْبُدُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ .* 

*    فَلَمَّا رَأَى زَيْدٌ قَوْلَهُمْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام خَرَجَ ،* 
*  فَلَمَّا بَرَزَ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ فَقَالَ :

**  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنِّي  عَلَى دِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ !!

*
*   [  قال البخاري : ]
 وَقَالَ اللَّيْثُ كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ  هِشَامٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ 
عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ  أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُمَا قَالَتْ  :* 

*    رَأَيْتُ زَيْدَ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ قَائِمًا مُسْنِدًا  ظَهْرَهُ إِلَى  الْكَعْبَةِ يَقُولُ :
 يَا مَعَاشِرَ قُرَيْشٍ ، 
وَاللَّهِ مَا مِنْكُمْ عَلَى  دِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ غَيْرِي . 

*
* وَكَانَ يُحْيِي الْمَوْءُودَةَ ،
 يَقُولُ لِلرَّجُلِ : إِذَا  أَرَادَ أَنْ  يَقْتُلَ ابْنَتَهُ لَا تَقْتُلْهَا ، 
أَنَا أَكْفِيكَهَا  مَئُونَتَهَا ؛  فَيَأْخُذُهَا ،
 فَإِذَا تَرَعْرَعَتْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهَا :
 إِنْ شِئْتَ دَفَعْتُهَا  إِلَيْكَ وَإِنْ شِئْتَ كَفَيْتُكَ مَئُونَتَهَا . * 

*    رواه البخاري (3828) .* 

 *    وانظر جواب السؤال رقم:  (13043)*

*    والله أعلم .*



*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

* http://islamqa.info/ar/128172*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*82857:* 

*هل النطق بالشهادتين كافٍ لدخول الجنة ؟*

*هل صحيح أنه إذا كانت عائلة الشخص تؤمن*
* أنه " لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رسوله "*
* فإن ذلك يكون كافياً لدخول المذكور الجنة ؟ .*

* الحمد لله*

* ليس الإسلام هو النطق بالشهادتين فقط ،*
* بل لا بدَّ من تحقيق شروطٍ في هاتين الشهادتين* 
*حتى يكون الناطق بهما مسلماً حقّاً ،*
* وأركان الإسلام : الاعتقاد والنطق والعمل .*

* عن عُبَادَةُ بْنُ الصَّامِتِ قَالَ :* 
*قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :*
* ( مَنْ قَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ* 
*وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ* 
*وَأَنَّ عِيسَى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَابْنُ أَمَتِهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ* 
*وَأَنَّ الْجَنَّةَ حَقٌّ وَأَنَّ النَّارَ حَقٌّ* 
*أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ أَيِّ أَبْوَابِ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةِ شَاءَ ) .*

*رواه البخاري ( 3252 )* 
*ومسلم ( 28 ) .*

* قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب*
* – رحمه الله - :*

* قوله ( من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله ) أي :*
* من تكلم بها عارفاً لمعناها عاملاً بمقتضاها باطناً وظاهراً ،*
* فلابدَّ في الشهادتين من العلم واليقين والعمل بمدلولها* 
*كما قال الله تعالى :* 
*( فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلهَ إلاَّ الله ) .*

* وقوله ( إِلاَّ من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون )*

* أما النطق بها من غير معرفة لمعناها ولا يقين ولا عمل بما تقتضيه :*
*من البراءة من الشرك* 
*وإخلاص القول والعمل :* 
*قول القلب واللسان وعمل القلب والجوارح :*
*فغير نافع بالإجماع .*

*قال القرطبي في " المفهم على صحيح مسلم " :*

* " باب لا يكفي مجرد التلفظ بالشهادتين ،*
* بل لابدَّ من استيقان القلب "*
* هذه الترجمة تنبيه على فساد مذهب غلاة المرجئة* 
*القائلين بأن التلفظ بالشهادتين كافٍ في الإيمان ،*
* وأحاديث هذا الباب تدل على فساده ،*
* بل هو مذهب معلوم الفساد من الشريعة لمن وقف عليها ؛* 
*ولأنه يلزم منه تسويغ النفاق ،*
*والحكم للمنافق بالإيمان الصحيح ،*
* وهو باطل قطعاً ا.هـ*

* وفي هذا الحديث ما يدل على هذا وهو قوله :* 
*( من شهد )* 
*فإن الشهادة لا تصح إلا إذا كانت عن علم ويقين وإخلاص وصدق .*

* " فتح المجيد " ( ص 36 )*

*وشروط " شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله " سبعة شروط ،*
* لا تنفع قائلها إلا باجتماعها ؛* 
*وهي على سبيل الإجمال ‏:‏*

*الأول‏* *:‏ العلم المنافي للجهل‏ ،*
* الثاني ‏**:‏ اليقين المنافي للشك‏ ،* 
*الثالث‏* *:‏ القبول المنافي للرد ‏،‏* 
*الرابع ‏**:‏ الانقيادُ المنافي للترك‏ ،* 
*الخامس‏* *:‏ الإخلاص المنافي للشرك‏ ،‏*
* السادس‏* *:‏ الصدق المنافي للكذب ‏،*
* السابع ‏**:‏ المحبة المنافية لضدها ، وهو البغضاء‏ .‏*

* وشروط " شهادة أن محمَّداً رسول الله "*
* هي نفسها شروط " شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله " ،*
* وهي مذكورة بأدلتها في جواب السؤالين* 
*( 9104 ) و ( 12295 ) .*

* والله أعلم*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

*http://islamqa.info/ar/82857*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*134921:

شهادة التوحيد متضمنة لأنواع التوحيد الثلاثة

السؤال: 
هل شهادة أن (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له) 
تشمل توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد  الأسماء والصفات ،

 أم توحيد العبودية فقط ؟

 لأنني قرأت في معنى ( أشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله ) 
أنه ( لا معبود بحقٍ إلا  الله ، 
وإنني أُقر بأنني أثبت  على عبادة الله وحده 
وأتقي عبادة غيره ) ،
 وهذا المعنى الذي أستحضره عند  قولها عندما أريد أن أتوب ،
 فهل شهادتي  ناقصة ؛ 
لعدم استحضاري لتوحيد  الربوبية وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات ،
 مع أنني  مؤمنٌ بهما ، 
فهل تصح توبتي ؟

الجواب :

الحمد لله

  كلمة الإخلاص ، وشهادة التوحيد هي أصل الدين ،
 وعنوان النجاة ، وبرهان الفلاح ،

 والتي ما خلق الجن والإنس إلا للقيام بها حق  القيام .

  وهي متضمنة لأنواع التوحيد الثلاثة :

 توحيد  الربوبية ، 
وتوحيد الألوهية – وهو توحيد العبادة - ،
 وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات .

  وعلى المتلفظ بها أن يؤمن بذلك ويستحضره عند النطق  بها ،
 وأن يستقر ذلك  في نفسه استقرارا تاما 
غير مدخول ولا مشوش عليه ، 
دون أدنى  تكلف أو معاناة  .

  فحاجة النفس إلى التوحيد ومعرفته
 أشد من حاجتها إلى  الطعام والشراب  والنفس ،
 وهي حاجة فطرية تلقائية ، 
وإنما الواجب على المكلف
 أن يسعى  في  تحقيق المعرفة وتحصيل العلم
 الذي به تتحقق فيه شرائطها ،
 وتنتفي عنه موانع   الإخلاص والصدق فيها . 

ولمعرفة شروط كلمة التوحيد عند التلفظ بها
 يرجى  مراجعة جواب السؤال
 رقم : (9104)  ،
 ورقم : (12295)  .

  وأنواع التوحيد الثلاثة متلازمة ، 
فمن أقر بواحد  منها لزمه الإقرار بجميعها ،

 يقول الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى :

  " توحيد الربوبية يستلزم توحيد الألوهية ويدل عليه  ويوجبه ،

 وتوحيد  الأسماء والصفات : توحيد الربوبية يستلزمه ;

 لأن من كان هو الخلاق  الرزاق  والمالك لكل شيء ,
 فهو المستحق لجميع الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى , 
وهو   الكامل في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله , 
لا شريك له , ولا شبيه له , 
ولا  تدركه  الأبصار وهو السميع العليم .

  ومن أتقن أنواع التوحيد الثلاثة ,
 وحفظها واستقام  على معناها ,
 علم أن  الله هو الواحد حقا , 
وأنه هو المستحق للعبادة دون جميع خلقه , 
 ومن ضيع  واحدا منها أضاع الجميع فهي متلازمة ,
 لا إسلام إلا بها جميعا "

انتهى من  "مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (1 / 38-39) .

  وما دمت على إيمان بذلك كله ،
 وعلى يقين منه ، 
فليس  في شهادتك نقص ولا  خلل ،
 وليس في توبتك شيء ،
 بحيث تحتاج إلى تجديدها ؛
 والمرء قد  يعزب عنه  بعض ما يعلمه في موقف من المواقف ،
 وقد يغلب عليه في موقف 
استحضار معنى   اسم من أسماء الله تعالى ،
 أو صفة من صفاته ،
 دون أن يكون في ذلك خلل في  إيمانه
 بباقي الأسماء والصفات . 


  وهكذا قد يكون في مقام العبودية والطاعة ،
 فيغلب  عليه استحضار معنى توحيد العبودية ،
 وإخلاص العمل لله . 

  وقد يكون في مقام طلب الرزق ،
 أو كشف الضر ،
 فيغلب  عليه شهود ربوبية الله لخلقه ،
 وتفرده بالتدبير والتصريف ،
 وهكذا . 

  والله أعلم . 


**الإسلام سؤال وجواب

http://islamqa.info/ar/134921
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* 13532: وحدانية الله*
 
*السؤال :*

*هل يمكن أن تعطي المشركين دليلاً على وحدانية الله تعالى ؟.*



*الحمد لله*

* إن الكون كله خلقاً وتدبيراً يشهد بوحدانية الله ..*

*  (* *ألا له الخلق و الأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين** )*
*  الأعراف / 54 .* 

* خلق السماوات والأرض .. واختلاف الليل والنهار ..* 
* وأصناف الجماد والنبات والثمار ..* 
* وخلق الإنسان والحيوان ..* 
* كل ذلك يدل على أن الخالق العظيم واحد لا شريك له ..*

*  (* *ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء*
*  لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون** )*

* غافر/62 .* 

* وتنوع هذه المخلوقات وعظمتها .. وإحكامها وإتقانها ..*
*  وحفظها وتدبيرها* 
* كل ذلك يدل على أن الخالق واحد* 
* يفعل ما يشاء .. ويحكم ما يريد ..*

*  (* *الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل** )*
*   الزمر/62 .* 

* وكل ما سبق يدل على أن لهذا الخلق خالقاً ..*
*  ولهذا الملك مالكاً .. ووراء الصورة مصور ..*

*  (* *هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى** )* 
* الحشر/24 .* 

* وصلاح السماوات والأرض .. وانتظام الكون ..*
*  وانسجام المخلوقات مع بعضها ..* 
* يدل على أن الخالق واحد لا شريك له ..*

*  (* *لو كان فيهما آلهة إلاّ الله لفسدتا* 
* فسبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون** )*
*  الأنبياء/22 .* 

* وهذه المخلوقات العظيمة إما أنها خلقت نفسها وهذا محال ..*
*  أو أن الإنسان خلق نفسه ثم خلقها وهذا محال أيضاً ..*

* (* *أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون*
*  أم خلقوا السماوات و الأرض بل لا يوقنون** )*

*  الطور/35 - 36 .* 

* وقد دل العقل والوحي والفطرة على أن لهذا الوجود موجداً ..*
*  ولهذه المخلوقات خالقاً ..* 
* حي قيوم .. عليم خبير ..*
*  قوي عزيز .. رؤوف رحيم ..*
*  له الأسماء الحسنى و الصفات العلى* 
* .. عليم بكل شيء .. لا يعجزه ولا يشبهه شيء ..*

*  (* *وإلهكم إله واحد* 
* لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم** )*
*  البقرة/ 163 .* 

* ووجود الله معلوم بالضرورة وبداهة العقول ..*

* (* *قالت رسلهم أفي الله شك*
*  فاطر السماوات والأرض** )*

*  إبراهيم/10.* 

* وقد فطر الله الناس على الإقرار بربوبيته  ووحدانيته* 
* ولكن الشياطين جاءت إلى بني آدم ..*
*  وصرفتهم عن دينهم ..*

*  وفي الحديث القدسي* 
* (* *إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم* 
* وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم*
*  وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم** )* 

* رواه مسلم برقم 2865.* 

* فمنهم من أنكر وجود الله ..*
*  ومنهم من يعبد الشيطان ..* 
* ومنهم من يعبد الإنسان .* 

* ومنهم من يعبد الدينار أو النار أو الفرج أو الحيوان .* 

* ومنهم من أشرك به حجراً من الأرض ..*
*  أو كوكباً في السماء .* 

* وهذه المعبودات من دون الله ..*
*  لم تخلق ولم ترزق ..* 
* ولا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تنفع ولا تضر ..* 
* فكيف يعبدونها من دون الله ..*

*  (* *أأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار** )* 
* يوسف/ 39 .* 

* وقد نعى الله على من عبد تلك الأصنام* 
* التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تعقل بقوله* 

* (* *إن الذين تدعون من دون الله عباد أمثالكم* 
* فادعوهم فليستجيبوا لكم إن كنتم صادقين* 
* - ألهم أرجل يمشون بها*
*  أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها*
*  أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها*
*  أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها** )*

*  الأعراف/ 194 - 195 .* 

* وقوله*
*  (* *قل أتعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لكم ضراً ولا نفعاً*
*  والله هو السميع العليم** )*
*  المائدة/76 .* 

* ألا ما أجهل الإنسان بربه الذي خلقه ورزقه ..* 
* كيف يجحده وينساه ويعبد غيره ..*

*  (** فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار* 
* ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور** )*

*  الحج/ 46.* 

*فسبحان الله وتعالى عما يشركون ..*
*  والحمد لله رب العالمين ..*

* (* *قل الحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى*
*آلله خير** أما يشركون -*
*  أمن خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء*
*  فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها*
*أءله مع الله*
*  بل هم قوم يعدلون -*

*  أمن جعل الأرض قرراً وجعل خلالها أنهاراً*
*  وجعل لها رواسي وجعل بين البحرين حاجزاً*
*أءله مع الله* 
* بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون -*

*  أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
* ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض* 
*أءله مع الله * 
* قليلاً ما تذكرون-* 

* أمن يهديكم في ظلمات البر والبحر* 
* ومن يرسل الرياح بشراً بين يدي رحمته*
*أءله مع الله*
* تعالى الله عما يشركون -* 

*  أمن يبدؤ الخلق ثم يعيده* 
* ومن يرزقكم من السماء والأرض*
*أءله مع الله* 
* قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين** )* 

*  النمل / 59 - 64 .* 



*من كتاب أصول الدين الإسلامي :*
*  تأليف الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم التويجري*

*http://islamqa.info/ar/13532*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@wyhkm: 
**
** في الغار** 
﴿ إن الله معنا ﴾**

في بطن الحوت 
**﴿ لا إله إلا أنت ﴾

**في السجن** 
﴿ ما كان لنا أن نشرك ﴾

**في الكهف**
 ﴿ لن ندعوَ من دونه إلها ﴾
**
** ‫‏التوحيد ‬نجاة وسعادة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/2397/******************* 
 *اعلم رحـمك الله 
أنه يجب علينا تعلم أربع مسائل**:*


 *الأولى:

 العلم، وهو معرفة الله، ومعرفة نبيه،*

 *ومعرفة دين الإسلام* *بالأدلة**.*



 *الثانية:
 العمل به**.*



 *الثالثة:
 الدعوة إليه**.*



 *الرابعة:
 الصبر على الأذى فيه**.*



 *والدليل قوله تعالى*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**:*

 { *وَالْعَصْرِ (1) إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ (2)*

 *إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا**وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ*

 *وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ* }

 *[**العصر:1-3**].*


*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:

* *( لو ما أنزل الله حجة على خلقه
 إلا هذه السورة* *لكفتهم** ).*



 *وقال البخاري رحمه الله تعالى:* 

*( باب العلم قبل القول والعمل،*

*والدليل قوله* *تعالى**:*

 *{* *فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ 
وَاسْتَغْفِرْ* *لِذَنبِكَ }*

 *[**محمد:19].*

 *فبدأ بالعلم قبل القول والعمل** ).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

******************* 
*اعلم رحـمك الله 
أنه يجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة،*
*تعلم هذه الثلاث مسائل، والعمل بهن**:*


*الأولى**:* 

*أن الله خلقنا ورزقنا ولم يتركنا هملاً،*

*بل أرسل إلينا رسولاً،*

*فمن أطاعه دخل الجنة، ومن عصاه دخل النار**.*


*والدليل قوله تعالى**:*

{ *إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولاً 
شَاهِداً* *عَلَيْكُمْ* 

*كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً (15)*
*فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ* *الرَّسُولَ 
فَأَخَذْنَاهُ أَخْذاً وَبِيلاً }*

*[**المزمل:16،15**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

********************
الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى
*
**********************
**الثانية:

أن الله لا يرضي أن يُشرك معه أحد في عبادته

لاملَك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل.


والدليل قوله تعالى:

{ وَأَنَّ الْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ 
فَلَا تَدْعُوا مَعَ اللَّهِ أَحَداً }

[الجن:18].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*الثالثة* *:* 

*أن من أطاع الرسول ووحّد الله*
*لا يجوز له موالاة من حاد الله* *ورسوله،*

*ولو كان أقرب قريب**.*

*والدليل قوله تعالى**:*

{*لا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ* *وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ*

*يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ*

*وَلَوْ كَانُوا* *آبَاءهُمْ
أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ* *أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ* 

*أُوْلَئِكَ* *كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ
 وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ*

*وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ* *جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ
 خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا*

*رَضِيَ اللَّهُ* *عَنْهُمْ
 وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ* 

*أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ 
أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ* *هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ }*

*[**المجادلة:22].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*اعلم أرشدك الله لطاعته 

أن الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم،*

*أن تعبدالله وحده 
مخلصاً له الدين ،* 
*وبذلك أمر الله جميع الناس وخلقهم لها،* 

*كما قال تعالى:* 
{ *وَمَا خَلَقتُ الجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ
إِلّا لِيَعْبُدُوِن }* 
*[الذاريات:56]،* 
*ومعنى**ِ يَعْبُدُوِن* *يُوحدون ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*وأعظم ما أمر الله به:* 
*التوحيد* 
*وهو 
إفراد الله بالعبادة* 

*وأعظم ما نهى عنه:* 
*الشرك ،* 
*وهو 
دعوة غيره معه.* 

*والدليل قوله تعالى:* 
{ *وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّه 
وَلاَ تُشرِكُوا بِهِ شَيئاً}* 
*[النساء:36].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

********************
فإذا قيل لك:

**ما الأصول الثلاثة
 التي يجب على الإنسان معرفتها؟* 

*فقل :
 معرفة العبد ربه، 
ودينه، 
ونبيه محمد**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

********************
الأصل الأول:

 معرفة الرب : 


فإذا قيل لك:من ربك ؟ 

فقل:
 ربي الله 
الذي رباني وربى جميع العالمين بنعمه،  
وهو معبودي ليس لي معبود سواه. 
والدليل قوله تعالى: 
{ الحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِيْن } 
[الفاتحة:2] 
وكل من سوى الله عالَم،

 وأنا واحد من ذلك العالَم. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

********************
فإذا قيل لك: بمَ عرفت ربك؟ 

فقل بآياته ومخلوقاته، 
ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر، 
ومن مخلوقاته السموات السبع،

 والأرضون السبع، 
ومن فيهن وما بينهما. 

والدليل قوله تعالى: 
{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ 
لَاتَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلَا لِلْقَمَرِ 
وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ
الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ 
إِن كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ } 
[فصلت:37]، *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

********************
وقوله تعالى:  
{ إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ 
الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ 
ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  
يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثاً  
وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ
مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ 
أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ 
تَبَارَكَ اللّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ } 
[الأعراف:54].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

********************
والرب هو: المعبود. 

والدليل قوله تعالى: 
{ يَأيُّهَا النَّاسُ
اعبُدُوا ربَّكُمُ 
الذَِّي خَلَقَكُم وَالذِّينَ مِن قَبلكُم
 لَعَلَّكُم تَتَّقُونَ (21)  
الّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأرضَ فِرَاشًا
وَالسَّمآءَ بِنآءً 
وَأنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَآءِ مَاَءً 
فَأخرَجَ بِهِ مِن الثَّمراتِ رِزقًا لّكُم 
فَلاَ تَجعَلُواْ لَلَّهِ أندَادًا
وَأنتُم تَعَلُمونَ } 
[البقرة:22،21]. 
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى: 
( الخالق لهذه الأشياء هو
المستحق للعبادة ).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*وأنواع العبادة التي أمر الله بها،
مثل الإسلام، والإيمان، والإحسان،
ومنه الدعاء، والخوف، والرجاء،
 والتوكل، والرغبة،
والرهبة، والخشوع، والخشية، 
والإنابة،والاستعانة،
والاستعاذة، والاستغاثة،
 والذبح، والنذر،
وغير ذلك من أنواع العبادة التي أمر الله بها
كلها لله تعالى.*  
*والدليل قوله تعالى**:* 
{ *وَأنَّ المَسَاجِد لِلَّهِ* 
*فَلا تَدعُوا معَ* *اللَّهِ أحَداً }* 
*[**الجن:18**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*فمن صرف منها شيئاً لغير الله 
فهو مشرك كافر**.* 
*والدليل قوله تعالى**:* 
*{* *وَمَن يَدْعُ معَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ 
لَا* *بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ* 
*فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ

 إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ* *الْكَافِرُونَ}* 
*[**المؤمنون:117**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*وفي الحديث**:
**{* *الدعاء مخ العبادة** }**.* 

*والدليل قوله تعالى**:*
{ *وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ*  
*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي* 
*سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ* *دَاخِرِينَ }* 
*[**غافر:60**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الخوف*

* قوله تعالى**:*

{ *فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ
وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم* *مُّؤْمِنِينَ }*

*[**آل عمران:175**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

********************
الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى
*
**********************
ودليل الرجاء

 قوله تعالى:

{ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ
فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً

 وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً }

[الكهف:110].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل التوكل 

قوله تعالى:

{ وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ
 إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ }

[المائدة:23]،

 وقوله:

{ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ
 فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ }

[الطلاق:3].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الرغبة والرهبة والخشوع

 قوله تعالى:

{ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ 

وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَباً وَرَهَباً
 وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ }

[الأنبياء:90].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الخشية

 قوله تعالى:

{ فَلاَ تَخْشَوْهُمْوَاخْشَوْنِي }

[البقرة:150].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الاستعانة

 قوله تعالى:

 { إِيّاكَ نَعْبُدُ 
وَإِيّاكَ نَسْتَعِيْن }

[الفاتحة:4]. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*
ودليل الاستغاثة

 قوله تعالى:

{ إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ
 فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ }

[الأنفال:9].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الذبح 

قوله تعالى:


{ قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي
 لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }
 
[الأنعام:162].


 ومن السنة

{ لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله }.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل النذر

 قوله تعالى:

{ يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ 
وَيَخَافُونَ يَوْماً كَانَ شَرُّهُ مُسْتَطِيراً }

[الإنسان:7].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*معرفة دين الإسلام  بالإدلة


وهو الاستسلام لله بالتوحيد، 

والانقياد له بالطاعة،

 والبراءة من الشرك وأهله،


وهو ثلاث مراتب:

 الإسلام، و الإيمان، و الإحسان،

 وكل مرتبة لها أركان.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*المرتبة الأولى:
 
 فأركان الإسلام خـمسة:

 شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله
 وأن محمداً رسول الله،

 وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة،

 وصوم رمضان، وحج بيت الله الحرام.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*فدليل الشهادة 

قوله تعالى:

{ شَهِدَ اللّهُ أَنَّهُ
 لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ

 وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ وَأُوْلُواْ الْعِلْمِ قَآئِمَاً بِالْقِسْطِ 

لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ
 الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }

[آل عمران:18].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ومعناها: 
لا معبود بحق إلا
الله وحده

 (لا إله) نافياً ما يعبد من دون الله.

 (إلا الله) مثبتاً العبادة لله وحده 

لا شريك له في عبادته، 

كما أنه ليس له شريك في ملكه.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*وتفسيرها الذي يوضحها قوله تعالى:

{ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ
 إِنَّنِي بَرَاء مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ (26)

 إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي فَإِنَّهُ سَيَهْدِينِ (27)

 وَجَعَلَهَا كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ

لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ }

[الزخرف:26-28].


 وقوله تعالى:

{ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ 

أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ 
ولاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً 

وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ 

فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ 
فَقُولُواْ 
اشْهَدُواْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ }

[آل عمران:64].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله

 قوله تعالى:

{ لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ 

عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ

 حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم

 بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }

[التوبة:128].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ومعنى شهادة أن محمداً رسول الله:

 طاعته فيما أمر، 

وتصديقه فيما أخبر،

 واجتناب ما نهى عنه وزجر،

 وأن لا يعبد الله 
إلا بما شرع.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الصلاة والزكاة وتفسير التوحيد

 قوله تعالى:

{ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 

مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء

وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ 

وَذَلِكَ دِينُ الْقَيِّمَةِ }

[البينة:5].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*ودليل الصيام 

قوله تعالى: 

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ

 كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ

 لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ }

 [البقرة:183].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*
ودليل الحج

 قوله تعالى:

 { ولِلَّهِ عَلَى الناسِ حِجُّ البَيِت 

مِنَ استَطَاعَ إلَيهِ سَبِيلاً 

وَمَن كَفَرَ 

فَإنَّ اللهَ غَنيٌّ عنِ العَالَمِينَ }

[آل عمران:97].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*المرتبة الثانية:

الإيمان: وهو بضع وسبعون شعبة،

فأعلاها قول: لا إله إلا الله ،

وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق،

والحياء شعبة من الإيمان.

وأركانه ستة:

أن تؤمن بالله ،
 وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله،

واليوم الآخر، وبالقدر خيره شره.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*والدليل على هذه الأركان الستة

قوله تعالى:

{ لَّيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَن تُوَلُّواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ

وَلَـكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ
 وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ

وَالْمَلآئِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ }

[البقرة:177].


ودليل القَدَر 

قوله تعالى:

{ إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ
خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ }

[القمر:49].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*المرتبة الثالثة:


الإحسان: ركن واحد، وهو:

( أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه،

فإن لم تكن تراه 
فإنه يراك ).


والدليل قوله تعالى:

{ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ 
وَّالَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ }

[النحل:128].

وقوله تعالى:

{ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْعَزِيزِالرَّحِيمِ (217)

الَّذِي يَرَاكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ (218)

وَتَقَلُّبَكَ فِي السَّاجِدِينَ (219)
 إِنَّهُ هُوَ  السَّمِيــعُ الْعَلِيمُ  }

[الشعراء:217 ـ220].


وقوله تعالى:

{ وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِن قُرْآنٍ 

وَلاَ تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ

إِلاَّ كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُوداً 
إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ }

[يونس:61].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*والدليل من السنة:

حديث جبريل المشهور عن عمر بن الخطاب قال:

( بينا نحن جلوس عند النبي 

إذ طلع علينا رجل شديد بياض الثياب، شديد سواد الشعر،

لا يُرى عليه أثر السفر، ولا يعرفه منا أحد،

فجلس إلى النبي فأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، 

ووضع كفيه على فخذيه،

وقال: يا محمد أخبرني عن الإسلام.

قال:

{ أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله،

وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان،

وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلا }.

قال: صدقت. فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه.

قال: أخبرني عن الإيمان.

قال:

{ أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله،

واليوم الآخر،وبالقدر خيره وشره }

قال: أخبرني عن الإحسان.

قال: 

{ أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك }

قال أخبرني عن الساعة. 

قال:

{ ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من السائل }.

قال: أخبرني عن أماراتها. 

قال: 

{ أن تلد الأمة ربتها،

وأن ترى الحفاة العراة العالة رعاء الشاء

يتطاولون في البنيان }

قال: فمضى. فلبثنا ملياً.

فقال:

{ يا عمر أتدرون من السائل }

قلنا: الله ورسوله أعلم.

قال:

{ هذا جبريل أتاكم يعلمكم أمر دينكم }.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*الأصل الثالث:

 معرفة نبيكم عليه الصلاة والسلام

 وهو محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم.

 وهاشم من قريش، وقريش من العرب،

والعرب من ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل، 

عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام.

 وله من العمر ثلاث وستون سنة، 

منها أربعون قبل النبوة، وثلاث وعشرون نبياً رسولاً.

 نُبىء بـاقْرَأْ وأرسل بـالْمُدَّثِّرُ. وبلده مكة،


 بعثه الله بالنذارة عن الشرك،

 ويدعو  إلى  التوحيد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*والدليل قوله تعالى**:*

{ *يَا**أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ (1) قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ (2)

 وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ (3**)* 

*وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ (4)

 وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ (5)*

* وَلَا تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ** (6)* *وَلِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ }*

*[**المدثر:1ـ7**].*


 *ومعنى {* *قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ }

**ينذر عن الشرك 

ويدعو إلى التوحيد*

*{ وَرَبَّكَ* *فَكَبِّرْ }* *عظمه بالتوحيد*

{ *وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ }* *أي طهر أعمالك من الشرك*

{ *وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ }* *الرجز: الأصنام،* 

*وهجرها تركها وأهلها 

والبراءة منها وأهلها،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*أخذ على هذا**عشر سنين* 
*يدعو  إلى  التوحيد ،*


* وبعد العشر عُرج به إلى السماء،* 

*وفرضت عليه الصلوات* *الخمس،

 وصلى في مكة ثلاث سنين،*

* وبعدها أُمر بالهجرة إلى المدينة**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*والهجرة فريضة على هذه الأمة* 
*
من بلد الشرك إلى بلد الإسلام،*

* وهي باقية إلى أن* *تقوم الساعة:*


* والدليل قوله تعالى**:*

{ *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ* *الْمَلآئِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ*

* قَالُواْ فِيمَ كُنتُمْ

 قَالُواْ كُنَّا* *مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ*

* قَالْوَاْ أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللّهِ وَاسِعَةً* *فَتُهَاجِرُواْ فِيهَا* 

*فَأُوْلَـئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً (97**)* 

*إِلاَّ الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاء وَالْوِلْدَانِ*

* لاَ* *يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلاً (98)*

*فَأُوْلَـئِكَ عَسَى* *اللّهُ أَن يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ*

* وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَفُوّاً غَفُوراً }*

*[ النساء:97 ـ99].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*وقوله تعالى**:*

{ *يَا عِبَادِيَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ*

*فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ }*

*[**العنكبوت:56**]

* 
*قال البغوي رحمه الله:* 

*( سبب نزول هذه الآية في المسلمين الذين في مكة*

* لم* *يهاجروا، ناداهم الله باسم الإيمان** ).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************
*والدليل على الهجرة من السنة قوله**:*
 
  *{* *لا تنقطع الهجرة حتى* *تنقطع التوبة،*
 
 * ولا تنقطع التوبة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها** }**.*
 
 *فلما استقر في المدينة، أمر ببقية شرائع الإسلام،*

* مثل الزكاة، والصوم، والحج،**والأذان، والجهاد،*

* والأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر،*

* وغير ذلك من شرائع الإسلام**.*

*أخذ على هذا عشر سنين،*


* وبعدها توفي، 
صلوات الله وسلامه عليه،*

* ودينه باقٍ**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*وهذا دينه لا خير إلا دلَّ الأمة عليه،*

*ولا شر إلا حذرها منه،* 
*والخير الذي دلها* *عليه:* 
*التوحيد، وجميع ما يحبه الله ويرضاه.* 

*والشر الذي حذرها منه:* 
*الشرك وجميع ما* *يكرهه الله ويأباه،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*بعثه الله إلى الناس كافة،*  
*وافترض طاعته على جميع الثقلين: الجن* *والإنس**.* 

*والدليل قوله تعالى :* 
*{* *قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ
 إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللّهِ* *إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعاً }* 
*[ الأعراف:158].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*وأكمل الله به الدين**.*
*والدليل قول تعالى**:

* *{* *الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ* 
*وَأَتْمَمْتُ* *عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي* 
*وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلاَمَ دِيناً }* 
*[**المائدة:3**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*والدليل على موته* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*قوله تعالى**:* 
{*إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُم مَّيِّتُونَ 
* 
*ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ* *يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِندَ رَبِّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ }* 
*[**الزمر:31،30**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*والناس إذا ماتوا يبعثون،*
*والدليل قوله تعالى**:* 
{ *مِنْهَا* *خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ 

وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى }* 
*[**طه:55**].*  

*وقوله تعالى**:*  
{ *وَاللَّهُ أَنبَتَكُم مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ نَبَاتاً 
* 
*ثُمَّ* *يُعِيدُكُمْ فِيهَا وَيُخْرِجُكُمْ إِخْرَاجاً }* 
*[* *نوح:18،17]**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*وبعد البعث* *محاسبون ومجزيون بأعمالهم**.* 
*والدليل قول تعالى**:* 
{ *وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي* *الْأَرْضِ*  
*لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاؤُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا* 
*وَيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ* *أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَى }* 
*[**النجم:31].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*ومن كذب بالبعث كفر**.*
*والدليل قوله تعالى**:* 
{ *زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَن لَّن يُبْعَثُوا* 
*قُل ْ**بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتُبْعَثُنَّ 
ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ* 
*وَذَلِكَ* *عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ }* 
*[**التغابن:7].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*وأرسل الله جميع الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين**.*
*والدليل قوله تعالى**:* 
{ *رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ*  
*لِئَلاَّ* *يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجَّةٌ 
بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ }* 
*[**النساء:165**]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************

*وأولهم نوح عليه* *السلام،*
*وآخرهم محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهو خاتم النبيين**.*
*والدليل على أن أولهم نوح*  
*قوله تعالى**:* 
{ *إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا* *أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ

وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ }* 
*[**النساء:163**].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************


*وكل أمة بعث الله إليها رسولاً من نوح إلى محمد*
*يأمرهم بعبادة الله وحده،*

*وينهاهم  عن عبادة الطاغوت.*


*والدليل قوله تعالى:*


*{ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً*

*أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ

وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ }*

*[النحل:36].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************


*وافترض الله على جميع العباد

الكفر بالطاغوت،*

* والإيمان بالله.*

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:*

*( معنى الطاغوت ما تجاوز به العبد حده*
*من معبود، أو متبوع، أو مطاع ).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*******************
*الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها**

 لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
 رحمه الله تعالى*

*******************


*والطواغيت كثيرون،

 رؤوسهم خمسة:*

*إبليس لعنه الله،*

*ومن عُبد وهو راض،*

*ومن دعا الناس إلى عبادة نفسه،*

*ومن ادعى شيئاً من علم الغيب،*

*ومن حكم بغير ما أنزل الله.*


*والدليل قوله تعالى:* 

*{ لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْد مِن الْغَي*

*فَمَن يَكْفُرْ بالطَّاغُوت وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ*

*فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لَا انَفِصَام لَهَا

 وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }*

*[البقرة:256].*


*وهذا هو معنى ( لا إله إلا الله ).*



*وفي الحديث:*

*{ رأس الأمر الإسلام،
 وعموده الصلاة،*
*وذروة سنامه الجهاد في سبيل الله }.*



*والله أعلم*
*وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=397
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام
 محمد بن عبد الوهاب
رحـمه الله تعالى
* * 

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3697


فهرس الكتاب


المجلد الأول: العقيدة والآداب الإسلامية  
الجزء الأول: العقيدة 
1- كتاب التوحيد 
2- كتاب كشف الشبهات 
3- كتاب ثلاثة الأصول 
4- كتاب القواعد الأربع 
5- كتاب فضل الإسلام 
6- كتاب أصول الإيمان 
7- كتاب مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد 
8- مجموعة رسائل في التوحيد والإيمان 
 
الجزء الثاني: كتاب الكبائر 
 
المجلد الثاني: الفقه ج 1: مختصر الإنصاف والشرح الكبير  
 
المجلد الثالث: الفقه 2 
1- أربع قواعد تدور الأحكام عليها 
ويليها نبذة في اتباع النصوص مع احترام العلماء 
2- مبحث الإجتهاد والخلاف 
3- كتاب الطهارة  
4- شروط الصلاة وأركانها وواجباتها  
5- كتاب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة  
6- أحكام تمني الموت  
 
المجلد الرابع: مختصر السيرة والفتاوى  
1- مختصر سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  
2- فتاوى ومسائل  
 
المجلد الخامس: التفسير  
1- تفسير آيات من القرآن الكريم  
2- كتاب فضائل القرآن  
 
المجلد السادس: مختصر زاد المعاد  
 
المجلد السابع: الرسائل الشخصية  
 
المجلد الثامن: قسم الحديث ج 1  
 
المجلد التاسع: قسم الحديث ج 2  
 
المجلد العاشر: قسم الحديث ج 3  
 
المجلد الحادي عشر: قسم الحديث ج 4  
 
المجلد الثاني عشر: قسم الحديث ج 5  
 
المجلد الثالث عشر: ملحق المصنفات 
1- المسائل التي لخصها الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب
 من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  

2- مختصر تفسير سورة الأنفال  
3- بعض فوائد صلح الحديبية  
4- رسالة في الرد على الرافضة  
 5- الخطب المنبرية*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شرح 
القواعد الأربــع 
والأصول الثلاثة
 ونواقض الإسلام
 وكشف الشبهات

المؤلف:
 فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10552
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
**رحمه الله تعالى*
*http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/497019/*

*********************

 *أسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم*
 * أن يتولاك في الدنيا والآخرة* 
 *وأن يجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت 
*
 *وأن يجعلك ممن إذا أعطى شكر* 
 *وإذا ابتلى صبر 
*
 *وإذا أذنب استغفر*


 * فإن هؤلاء الثلاث عنوان السعادة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*اعلم أرشدك الله لطاعته 

أن الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم

 أن تعبد الله وحده 

مخلصاً له الدين 

كما قال تعالى : 

{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْأِنْسَ

 إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }

(الذريات:56)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

* فإذا عرفت أن الله خلقك لعبادته

 فاعلم أن العبادة لا تسمى عبادة 

إلا مع التوحيد 

كما أن الصلاة لا تسمى صلاة

إلا مع الطهارة 

فإذا دخل الشرك في العبادة فسدت

كالحَدَث إذا دخل في الطهارة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*فإذا عرفت أن الشرك إذا خالط العبادة 

أفسدها وأحبط العمل

 وصار صاحبه من الخالدين في النار 

عرفت أن أهم ما عليك معرفة ذلك 

لعل الله أن يخلصك من هذه الشبكة 

وهي الشرك بالله 

الذي قال الله تعالى فيه :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ 
أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 

وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ } 


(النساء: من الآية48)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************


*وذلك بمعرفة أربع قواعد 
ذكرها الله تعالى في كتابه :

* *- القاعدة الأولى :

**أن تعلم أن الكفار الذين قاتلهم  رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مقّرون بأن الله تعالى هو الخالق المدبر 
وأن ذلك لم  يدخلهم في الإسلام 

والدليل قوله تعالى :

{ قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ
أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ 
وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ 
وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ 
وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ 

فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ 
فَقُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ }*


* (يونس:31) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************


*- القاعدة الثانية** :

** أنهم يقولون ما دعوناهم وتوجهنا إليهم
 إلا لطلب القربة والشفاعة 

فدليل القربة قوله تعالى:

{ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ 

مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ  
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى

 إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ

 إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ
 كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ }

(الزمر: من الآية3)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************


* ودليل الشفاعة 

قوله تعالى :

{ وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 

مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ 

وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّه }

(يونس: من الآية18)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*الشفاعة شفاعتان :

 شفاعة منفية وشفاعة مثبتة

فالشفاعة المنفية 

ما كانت تطلب من غير الله 
فيما 
لا يقدر عليه إلا الله 

والدليل قوله تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ 

مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ 

وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ 

وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }*
*
 (البقرة:254)*  *
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*والشفاعة المثبتة 
هي التي تُطلب من الله
والشافع مكرم بالشفاعة
 والمشفوع له من رضي الله قوله وعمله بعد الإذن

 كما قال تعالى :

{ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ
إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ } 
*


*(البقرة: من الآية255)  .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

 *- القاعدة الثالثة** : 

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظهر على أناس
 متفرقين في عبادتهم

 منهم من عَبَدَ الملائكة 
ومنهم يعبد الأنبياء والصالحين 
ومنهم من يعبد الأشجار والأحجار 
ومنهم من يعبد الشمس والقمر 

وقاتلهم  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولم  يُفرّق بينهم 

والدليل قوله تعالى :

{ وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ  حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ 

وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ }


 (الأنفال: من الآية39)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

* ودليل الشمس والقمر 

قوله تعالى :

{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ
 لا تَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلا لِلْقَمَرِ 
وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ
 الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ } 

(فصلت:37)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

* ودليل الملائكة

 قوله تعالى :

{ وَلا يَأْمُرَكُـمْ 
أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَاباً } 

(آل عمران: من الآية80)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*ودليل الأنبياء

 قوله تعالى :

{ وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ 

أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

 قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ 

مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقّ

 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ 

تَعْلَمُ  مَا فِي نَفْسِي 

وَلا أَعْلَمُ  مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ

 إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ }

(المائدة:116)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*ودليل الصالحين 

قوله تعالى:

 { أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ
يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ 
وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ 
وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَه }


(الاسراء: من الآية57)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

*ودليل الأشجار والأحجار

 قوله تعالى :

 { أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى }

(النجم:19)
 

{ وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى } 

(النجم:20)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************
*
*
* وحديث أبي واقد الليثي رضي الله عنه قال :

" خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلي حنين 

ونحن حدثاء عهد بكفر 

وللمشركين سدرة يعكفون عندها

 وينوطون بها أسلحتهم 

يقال لها ذات أنواط 

فمررنا بسدرة

 فقلنا : 

يا رسول الله اجعل لنا ذات أنواط

 كما لهم ذات أنواط 

الحديث . 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*القواعد الأربــع*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى*
*********************

 *- القاعدة الرابعة** :

 أن مشركي زماننا أغلظ شركاً من الأولين

 لأن الأولين يشركون في الرخاء 

ويخلصون في الشدة 

ومشركو زماننا شركهم دائم
 في الرخاء والشدة 

والدليل قوله تعالى:

 { فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ 

دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ

 فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ }

 (العنكبوت:65) 

* *تمت 
وصلى الله على محمد 
وآله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى

http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/314813/
* *********************


*من أعجب العجاب، 
وأكبر الآيات الدالة على قدرة
الملك الغلاب 
ستة أصول 
بيّنها الله تعالى بيانًا واضحًا للعوام 
فوق ما يظن الظانون،

 ثم بعد هذا غلط فيها كثير من أذكياء العالم 
وعقلاء بني آدم
إلا أقل القليل‏.‏

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************

*الأصل الأول

 إخلاص الدين لله تعالى 
وحده لا شريك له ، 

وبيان ضده الذي هو الشرك بالله،
 وكون أكثر القرآن في بيان هذا الأصل
 من وجوه شتى بكلام يفهمه أبلد العامة،

ثم لما صار على أكثر الأمة ما صار
 أظهر لهم الشيطان الإخلاص
 في صورة تنقص الصالحين
 والتقصير في حقوقهم، 

وأظهر لهم الشرك بالله 
في صورة محبة الصالحين واتّباعهم‏.‏*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************

*الأصل الثاني

أمر الله بالاجتماع في الدين 
ونهى عن التفرق فيه،

 فيبين الله هذا بيانًا شافيًا تفهمه العوام،

ونهانا أن نكون كالذين تفرقوا واختلفوا قبلنا فهلكوا،

وذكر أنه أمر المسلمين بالاجتماع في الدين 

ونهاهم عن التفرق فيه،

 ويزيده وضوحًا ما وردت به السنة 
من العجب العجاب في ذلك،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************


*ثم صار الأمر إلى أن الافتراق 
في أصول الدين وفروعه 
هو العلم والفقه في الدين، 

وصار الاجتماع في الدين 
لا يقوله إلا زنديق أو مجنون‏.‏

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************


*الأصل الثالث

إن من تمام الاجتماع 
السمع والطاعة لمن تأمر علينا 
ولو كان عبدًا حبشيًا،

 فبيّن الله هذا بيانًا شائعًا كافيًا 
بوجوه من أنواع البيان شرعًا وقدرًا،

ثم صار هذا الأصل
 لا يُعرف عند أكثر من يدّعي العلم
فكيف العمل به‏.‏

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************
*
الأصل الرابــع

بيان العلم والعلماء، والفقه والفقهاء،
 وبيان من تشبه بهم وليس منهم،

 وقد بين الله هذا الأصل
 في أول سورة البقرة من قوله‏:‏ 

‏**{ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ** اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ 
وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ** بِعَهْدِكُمْ‏ }

**‏ ‏[‏سورة البقرة، الآية‏:‏ 40‏]‏ 

إلى قوله‏:‏ 

‏**{ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ* *اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ 
وَأَنّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى* *الْعَالَمِينَ‏ }**‏،

‏[‏سورة البقرة، الآية‏:‏ 47‏]‏‏.

 ‏ ويزيده وضوحًا ما صرّحت به السُنة 
في هذا الكلام 
الكثير البيّن الواضح للعامي البليد،* 
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************
*
ثم صار هذا أغرب الأشياء،
 وصار العلم والفقه هو البدع والضلالات، 

وخيار ما عندهم لَبْس الحق بالباطل،

وصار العلم الذي فرضه الله تعالى على الخلق ومدحه
 لا يتفوه به إلا زنديق أو مجنون،

وصار من أنكره وعاداه 
وصنّف في التحذير منه والنهي عنه 
هو الفقيه العالم‏.‏

**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************
*
*
*الأصل الخامس

بيان الله سبحانه لأولياء الله 
وتفريقه بينهم 
وبين المتشبهين بهم 
من أعداء الله المنافقين والفجار،

 ويكفي في هذا آية من سورة آل عمران 
وهي قوله‏:‏

 ‏**{ قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ** تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 
فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ‏ }

**‏ ‏[‏سورة آل عمران، الآية‏:‏ 31‏]‏ ‏.‏ الآية،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************
*
**و آية في سورة المائدة وهي قوله‏:

‏{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ* *آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ 

فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ
** 
يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ * * }

**‏ ‏[‏سورة المائدة، الآية‏:‏ 54‏]‏ ‏.‏الآية،

 وآية في يونس وهي قوله ‏:‏

 ‏**{ أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاء اللَّهِ 

لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ* *يَحْزَنُونَ‏ }

**‏ ‏[‏سورة يونس، الآية‏:‏ 62‏]‏،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************

*‏ثم صار الأمر عند أكثر من يدّعى العلم
 وأنه من هداة الخلق وحفاظ الشرع
 إلى أن الأولياء 
لا بد فيهم من ترك اتّباع الرسل
 ومن تبعهم فليس منهم 

ولا بد من ترك الجهاد 
فمن جاهد فليس منهم،

 ولا بد من ترك الإيمان والتقوى 
فمن تعهدبالإيمان والتقوى فليس منهم

 يا ربنا نسألك العفو والعافية
 إنك سميــع الدعاء‏.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************
*
الأصل السادس

رد الشبه التي وضعها الشيطان 
في ترك القرآن والسنة 
واتّباع الآراء والأهواء المتفرقة المختلفة، 

وهي أن القرآن والسنة لا يعرفهما إلا المجتهد المطلق،
والمجتهد هو الموصوف بكذا وكذا
 أوصافا لعلها لا توجد تامة في أبي بكر وعمر، 

فإن لم يكن الإنسان كذلك 
فليعرض عنهما فرضًا حتمًا
 لا شك ولا إشكال فيه،

 ومن طلب الهدى منها فهو إما زنديق،
 وإما مجنون 
لأجل صعوبة فهمها* 
*‏
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************
*الأصول الستة*

 *لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب* *
رحـمه الله تعالى
* *********************
*
*
 *فسبحان الله وبحمده 
كم بيّن الله* *سبحانه شرعًا وقدرًا،
 خلقًا وأمرًا 
في رد هذه الشبهة الملعونة
 من وجوه شتى بلغت إلى** حد الضروريات العامة 
ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون

{** لقد حق القول على أكثرهم
 فهم** لا يؤمنون

 إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالًا 
فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون 

وجعلنا من بين** أيديهم سدًا
 ومن خلفهم سدًا 
فأغشيناهم  فهم لا يبصرون

 وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون

 إنما تنذر من اتّبــع الذكر 
وخشي الرحمن بالغيب
فبشّره بمغفرة وأجر**كري**م }**‏‏.

‏ ‏[‏سورة يس، الآيات‏:‏ 7 ـ 11‏]‏ ‏.

‏**آخره 

والحمد لله رب العالمين 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه
 وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا إلى يوم الدين‏.‏*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حاشية 
ثلاثة الأصول



فضيلة الشيخ 
**عبد الرحـمن بن محمد بن قاسم 
 رحـمه الله تعالى
* 

*http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=8235*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*113177:* 

*الفرق بين دعاء المسألة ودعاء العبادة*

* ما الفرق بين دعاء المسألة ودعاء العبادة ؟*

* الحمد لله*

* تستعمل كلمة "الدعاء" للدلالة على معنيين اثنين :*

*1- دعاء المسألة ،** وهو طلب ما ينفع ، أو طلب دفع ما يضر ، بأن يسأل الله تعالى ما ينفعه في الدنيا والآخرة ، ودفع ما يضره في الدنيا والآخرة .*

*  كالدعاء بالمغفرة والرحمة ، والهداية والتوفيق ، والفوز بالجنة ، والنجاة   من النار، وأن يؤتيه الله حسنة في الدنيا ، وحسنة في الآخرة ... إلخ .*

*2- دعاء العبادة ،**   والمراد به أن يكون الإنسان عابداً لله تعالى ، بأي نوع من أنواع  العبادات  ، القلبية أو البدنية أو المالية ، كالخوف من الله ومحبة رجائه  والتوكل  عليه ، والصلاة والصيام والحج ، وقراءة القرآن والتسبيح والذكر ،  والزكاة  والصدقة والجهاد في سبيل الله ، والدعوة إلى الله ، والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي  عن المنكر ..... إلخ .*

* فكل قائم بشيء من هذه العبادات فهو داعٍ لله تعالى .*

*انظر : "القول المفيد" (1/264) ،* 
*"تصحيح الدعاء" (ص 15- 21) .*

*  والغالب أن كلمة (الدعاء) الواردة في آيات القرآن الكريم يراد بها  المعنيان  معاً ؛ لأنهما متلازمان ، فكل سائل يسأل الله بلسانه فهو عابد له  ، فإن  الدعاء عبادة ، وكل عابد يصلي لله أو يصوم أو يحج فهو يفعل ذلك يرد  من الله  تعالى الثواب والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من العقاب .*

*قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله :*

*  "كل ما ورد في القرآن من الأمر بالدعاء ، والنهي عن دعاء غير الله ،   والثناء على الداعين ، يتناول دعاء المسألة ، ودعاء العبادة" انتهى .*

*"القواعد الحسان" (رقم/51) .*

* وقد يكون أحد نوعي الدعاء أظهر قصدا من النوع الآخر في بعض الآيات* *.*

* قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*
*   - في قول الله عزّ وجلّ : (ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً   إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ * وَلاَ تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ   بَعْدَ إِصْلاَحِهَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ   قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) الأعراف/55-56- :*

* " هاتان الآيتان مشتملتان على آداب نوعَيِ الدُّعاء :*
* دعاء العبادة ، ودعاء المسألة :*

* فإنّ الدُّعاء في القرآن يراد به هذا تارةً وهذا تارةً ،* 
*ويراد به مجموعهما ؛ وهما متلازمان ؛* 

*فإنّ   دعاء المسألة : هو طلب ما ينفع الدّاعي ، وطلب كشف ما يضره ودفعِه ،...   فهو يدعو للنفع والضرِّ دعاءَ المسألة ، ويدعو خوفاً ورجاءً دعاءَ العبادة ؛*

*فعُلم أنَّ النَّوعين متلازمان ؛*
* فكل دعاءِ عبادةٍ مستلزمٌ لدعاءِ المسألة ،*
* وكل دعاءِ مسألةٍ متضمنٌ لدعاءِ العبادة .*

*  وعلى هذا فقوله : (وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فإنّي قَرِيبٌ  أُجِيبُ  دَعْوَةَ الدّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ) يتناول نوعي الدُّعاء ... وبكل  منهما  فُسِّرت الآية .*

*قيل : أُعطيه إذا سألني ،* 
*وقيل : أُثيبه إذا عبدني ،*
* والقولان متلازمان .*

* وليس هذا من استعمال اللفظ المشترك في معنييه كليهما ،* 
*أو استعمال اللفظ في حقيقته ومجازه ؛*
* بل هذا استعماله في حقيقته المتضمنة للأمرين جميعاً .*

*فتأمَّله ؛ فإنّه موضوعٌ عظيمُ النّفع ،*
* وقلَّ ما يُفطن له ،*
* وأكثر آيات القرآن دالَّةٌ على معنيين فصاعداً ،* 
*فهي من هذا القبيل .*

* ومن ذلك قوله تعالى :* 
*(قُلْ مَا يَعْبَأُ بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلاَ دُعَاؤُكُمْ)*
* الفرقان/77* 
*أي : دعاؤكم إياه ، وقيل : دعاؤه إياكم إلى عبادته ،*
* فيكون المصدر مضافاً إلى المفعول ،* 
*ومحل الأول مضافاً إلى الفاعل ،*
* وهو الأرجح من القولين .*

* وعلى هذا ؛ فالمراد به نوعا الدُّعاء ؛* 
*وهو في دعاء العبادة أَظهر ؛* 
*أَي : ما يعبأُ بكم لولا أَنّكم تَرْجُونَه ،* 
*وعبادته تستلزم مسأَلَته ؛ فالنّوعان داخلان فيه .*

* ومن ذلك قوله تعالى :*
* (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ)*
* غافر/60 ،*
* فالدُّعاء يتضمن النّوعين ، وهو في دعاء العبادة أظهر ؛*

* ولهذا أعقبه (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي) الآية ،* 
*ويفسَّر الدُّعاء في الآية بهذا وهذا .*

*وروى الترمذي عن النّعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه قال :*
* سمعتُ رسولَ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يقول على المنبر :*
* إنَّ الدُّعاء هو العبادة ،*
* ثمّ قرأ قوله تعالى :* 
*(وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ) الآية ،*

* قال الترمذي : حديث حسنٌ صحيحٌ .*
* وأمَّا قوله تعالى :* 
*(**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ**) الآية ، الحج/73 ،*

* وقوله : (إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلاَّ إِنَاثًا) الآية ،*
* النّساء/117 ،* 

*وقوله : (وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ قَبْلُ) الآية ،*
* فصلت/48 ،*

*وكل موضعٍ ذكر فيه دعاءُ المشركين لأوثانهم ،*
* فالمراد به دعاءُ العبادة المتضمن دعاءَ المسألة ،*
* فهو في دعاء العبادة أظهر ...*

* وقوله تعالى : (**فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدّينَ**)*
* غافر/65 ،* 
*هو دعاء العبادة ،*
* والمعنى :*
* اعبدوه وحده وأخلصوا عبادته لا تعبدوا معه غيره .*

* وأمَّا قول إبراهيم عليه السّلام :*
* (إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعاء)*
* إبراهيم/39 ،* 

*فالمراد بالسمع هنا السمع الخاص وهو سمع الإجابة والقبول* 
*لا السمع العام لأنه سميع لكل مسموع* 

*وإذا كان كذلك فالدعاء هنا يتناول دعاء الثناء ودعاء الطلب* 
*وسمع الرب تبارك وتعالى له إثابته على الثناء وإجابته للطلب* 
*فهو سميع لهذا وهذا. .*

* وأمَّا قولُ زكريا عليه السّلام :*
* ( ولم أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا )*
* مريم/4 ،*

* فقد قيل : إنَّه دعاءُ لسّمع الخاص ،* 
*وهو سمعُ الإجابة والقبول ، لا السّمع العام ؛* 
*لأنَّه سميعٌ لكل مسموعٍ ،*
* وإذا كان كذلك ؛* 

*فالدُّعاء : دعاء العبادة ودعاء المسألة ،*
*والمعنى : أنَّك عودتَّني إجابتَك ،*
* ولم تشقني بالرد والحرمان ،* 

*فهو توسلٌ إليه سبحانه وتعالى بما سلف من إجابته وإحسانه ،* 
*وهذا ظاهرٌ ههنا .*

* وأمَّا قوله تعالى : (قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ) الآية ،* 
*الإسراء/110 ؛*

* فهذا الدُّعاء : المشهور أنَّه دعاءُ المسألة ،* 

*وهو سببُ النّزول ،*
* قالوا : كان النّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يدعو ربه فيقول مرَّةً :*
* يا الله . ومرَّةً : يا رحمن .* 
*فظنَّ المشركون أنَّه يدعو إلهين ،*
* فأنزل اللهُ هذه الآيةَ .*

* وأمَّا قوله : ( إِنَّا كُنَّا مِنْ قَبْلُ نَدْعُوهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْبَرُّ الرَّحِيمُ )*
* الطّور/28 ،*
* فهذا دعاءُ العبادة المتضمن للسؤال رغبةً ورهبةً ،*

* والمعنى:** إنَّا كنَّا نخلص له العبادة**؛* 
*وبهذا استحقُّوا أنْ وقاهم الله عذابَ السّموم ،* 

*لا بمجرد السّؤال المشترك بين النّاجي وغيره :*
* فإنّه سبحانه يسأله من في السّموات والأرض ،*

* (لَنْ نَدْعُوَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَهًا)* 
*الكهف/14 ،*
* أي : لن نعبد غيره ،*

* وكذا قوله : (أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلاً) الآية ،* 
*الصّافات/125 .*

* وأمَّا قوله :*
* (وَقِيلَ ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ فَدَعَوْهُمْ)*
* القصص/64 ،* 

*فهذا دعاءُ المسألة ،* 
*يبكتهم الله ويخزيهم يوم القيامة بآرائهم ؛*
*أنَّ شركاءَهم لا يستجيبون لهم دعوتَهم** ،*

* وليس المراد : اعبدوهم ،*

*وهو نظير قوله تعالى :*

* (وَيَوْمَ يَقولُ نَادُوا شُرَكائِي الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ فَدَعَوْهُمْ فلمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ)* 
*الكهف/52 "*
* انتهى .*

*"مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية" (15/10-14) باختصار .*
* وانظر أمثلة أخرى في "بدائع الفوائد" لابن القيم (3/513-527) .*

* والله أعلم .*


*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*


*http://islamqa.info/ar/113177*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أعلام السُنة المنشورة 
**
**لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة
**

**المؤلف : 

حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي
رحمه الله تعالى*

*(المتوفى : 1377هـ)*
*

تحقيق :

حازم القاضي



الطبعة : الثانية
 
الناشر :
وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد 

- المملكة العربية السعودية

تاريخ النشر :1422هـ


http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1876/

 ================

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض
وجعل الظلمات والنور
ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون ، 
هو الذي خلقكم من طين
ثم قضى أجلا وأجل مسمى عنده 
ثم أنتم تمترون ، 

وهو الله في السماوات وفي الأرض
يعلم سركم وجهركم
ويعلم ما تكسبون .

** 
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، 
أحد صمد ،
لم يلد ولم يولد 
ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ،

بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون ، 
بديع السماوات والأرض
وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ،
وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار ، 
ما كان لهم الخيرة 
سبحان الله وتعالى عما يشركون ،
لا يسئل عما يفعل وهم يسألون .
**
** 
وأشهد أن سيدنا ونبينا محمدا عبده ورسوله ،
أرسله بالهدى ودين الحق 
ليظهره على الدين كله
ولو كره المشركون ، 

صلى الله عليه وسلم
وعلى آله وصحبه الذين قضوا بالحق
وبه كانوا يعدلون ،

وعلى التابعين لهم بإحسان ، 
الذين لا ينحرفون عن السنة
ولا يعدلون ،
بل إياها يقتفون
وبها يتمسكون
وعليها يوالون ويعادون ، 
وعندها يقفون ،
وعنها يذبون ويناضلون ،
وعلى جميع من سلك سبيلهم 
وقفا أثرهم إلى يوم يبعثون .

أما بعد :


فهذا مختصر جليل نافع ، 
عظيم الفائدة جم المنافع ،
يشتمل على قواعد الدين ، 
ويتضمن أصول التوحيد 
الذي دعت إليه الرسل
وأنزلت به الكتب ،
ولا نجاة لمن بغيره يدين ،
ويدل ويرشد إلى سلوك المحجة البيضاء
ومنهج الحق المستبين ، 

شرحت فيه أمور الإيمان وخصاله ،
وما يزيل جميعه أو ينافي كماله ،
وذكرت فيه كل مسألة مصحوبة بدليلها ،
ليتضح أمرها 
وتتجلى حقيقتها ويبين سبيلها ، 


واقتصرت فيه على مذهب
أهل السنة والاتباع ،

وأهملت أقوال 
أهل الأهواء والابتداع ؛

إذ هي لا تذكر إلا للرد عليها ،
وإرسال سهام السنة عليها ،

وقد تصدى لكشف عوارها الأئمة الأجلة ،
وصنفوا في ردها وإبعادها المصنفات المستقلة ،

مع أن الضد يعرف بضده 
ويخرج بتعريف ضابطه وحده ،

 فإذا طلعت الشمس 

لم يفتقر النهار إلى استدلال ، 

 وإذا استبان الحق واتضح 

فما بعده إلا الضلال ، 

ورتبته على طريقة السؤال ليستيقظ الطالب وينتبه ،

ثم أردفه بالجواب الذي يتضح الأمر به ولا يشتبه ،


وسميته 

( أعلام السنة المنشورة ، 
لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة )


والله أسأل أن يجعله ابتغاء وجهه الأعلى ، 
وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا ، 
ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا ،
نعمة منه وفضلا ،
إنه على كل شيء قدير

وبعباده لطيف خبير ،
وإليه المرجع والمصير ،

وهو مولانا 
فنعم المولى ونعم النصير .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 1 ]
* *
س : ما أول ما يجب على العباد ؟

**جـ : أول ما يجب على العباد 

معرفة الأمر الذي خلقهم الله له ،

وأخذ عليهم الميثاق به ،

وأرسل به رسله إليهم وأنزل به كتبه عليهم ،

ولأجله خلقت الدنيا والآخرة والجنة والنار ، 
وبه حقت الحاقة ووقعت الواقعة ،
وفي شأنه تنصب الموازين وتتطاير الصحف ، 

وفيه تكون الشقاوة والسعادة ،
وعلى حسبه تقسم الأنوار ،
ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا 

فما له من نور .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 2 ]

س : ما هو ذلك الأمر 
الذي خلق الله الخلق لأجله ؟


**جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

**{ وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لَاعِبِينَ*

*مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ* 

* وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ } ،*
*
وقال تعالى 
{ وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاءَ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا بَاطِلًا 

ذَلِكَ ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَخَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ 

وَلِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ

وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ

 إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ } ، الآيات .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 3 ]*
 
*س : ما معنى العبد ؟*

*جـ : العبد إن أريد به المعبد أي المذلل المسخر ،*
*فهو بهذا المعنى شامل لجميع المخلوقات

من العوالم العلوية والسفلية :* 

*من عاقل وغيره ، ورطب ويابس ،** ومتحرك وساكن ،*
*وظاهر وكامن ،
ومؤمن وكافر ، 
وبر وفاجر ،**
وغير ذلك .*

*الكل مخلوق لله عز وجل ،

مربوب له ،*

*مسخر بتسخيره ،

مدَّبر بتدبيره ،*
 
 *ولكل منها رسم يقف عليه ، وحد ينتهي إليه ،* 

*كل يجري لأجل مسمى لا يتجاوزه مثقال ذرة* 

*{ ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ } ،

وتدبير العدل الحكيم .*


*وإن أريد به العابد المحب المتذلل 

خُصَّ ذلك بالمؤمنين*

*الذي هم عباده المكرمون وأولياؤه المتقون*
*الذين لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 4 ]*


*س : ما هي العبادة ؟*

*جـ :* *العبادة* *هي اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه*

*من الأقوال والأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة*
*والبراءة مما ينافي ذلك ويضاده .*

 

*[ 5 ]*

*س : متى يكون العمل عبادة ؟*

*جـ : إذا أكمل فيه شيئان*

*وهما كمال الحب
مع كمال الذل ،*

*قال تعالى :

{ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا

**أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ** } ،* 

*وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ

**رَبِّهِمْ* *مُشْفِقُونَ } ،*

*وقد جمع الله تعالى بين ذلك
في قوله :*

*{ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ* 

*وَيَدْعُونَنَا* *رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا 
وَكَانُوا* *لَنَا* *خَاشِعِينَ } .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 6 ]*
*س : ما علامة محبة العبد ربه عز وجل ؟*

*جـ : علامة ذلك ،

أن يحب ما يحبه الله تعالى ويبغض ما يسخطه ،*
*فيمتثل أوامره ويجتنب مناهيه ،* 
*ويوالي أولياءه ويعادي أعداءه ،* 
 
*ولذا كان أوثق عرى الإيمان

الحب في الله والبغض فيه .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 7 ]*

*س : بماذا عرف العباد ما يحبه الله ويرضاه ؟*

*جـ : عرفوه بإرسال الله تعالى الرسل وإنزاله الكتب ،* 

*آمرا بما يحبه الله ويرضاه ، ناهيا عما يكرهه ويأباه ،*
*وبذلك قامت عليهم حجته الدامغة ،

وظهرت حكمته البالغة ،*
  
*قال الله تعالى :*
*{ رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ*
*لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ } ،*
  
*وقال تعالى :*
*{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 

 فَاتَّبِعُونِي* 

*يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ 

وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ

وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 8 ]*


*س : كم شروط العبادة ؟*

*جـ : ثلاثة :*

*الأول 

صدق العزيمة 
وهو شرط في وجودها ،*
 
*والثاني

* *إخلاص النية* *،*
 
*والثالث
 
**موافقة الشرع* *

الذي أمر الله تعالى أن لا يدان إلا به ،* 
 
*وهما شرطان في قبولها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 9 ]**
 
س : ما هو صدق العزيمة ؟

جـ : هو ترك التكاسل والتواني
وبذل الجهد في أن يصدق قوله بفعله ، 

قال الله تعالى :
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ 

 كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 10 ]*

*س : ما* *معنى إخلاص النية** ؟*

*جـ : هو أن يكون مراد العبد بجميع أقواله وأعماله*

*الظاهرة والباطنة ابتغاء وجه الله تعالى ،*

*قال الله عز وجل :* 

*{ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاءَ } ،* 

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَمَا لِأَحَدٍ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ تُجْزَى* 

*إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ رَبِّهِ الْأَعْلَى } ،* 
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ* *لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ* 

*لَا نُرِيدُ مِنْكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلَا شُكُورًا** } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ مَنْ كَانَ

**يُرِيدُ* *حَرْثَ الْآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ*

*وَمَنْ كَانَ* 
*يُرِيدُ* *حَرْثَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا* 
*وَمَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ نَصِيبٍ } ،*
 
*وغيرها من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 11 ]*

*س : ما هو الشرع الذي أمر الله تعالى أن لا يدان إلا به ؟*
*جــــ :

** هي الحنيفية ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ،*

*قال تبارك وتعالى :*
*{ إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ

**الْإِسْلَامُ* *} ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ* 

*وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ 
مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا } ،* 

  
*وقال تعالى :*
*{ وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
 إِلَّا مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ } ،*

  
*وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا
فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ* 

*وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ } ،*
  
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ أَمْ لَهُمْ

**شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا** لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ*

*مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ } ،* 
 
*وغيرها من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 12 ]*

 
*س : كم* *مراتب دين الإسلام** ؟*

*جـ : هو ثلاث مراتب :

الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان ،*

*وكل واحد منها إذا أطلق شمل الدين كله .*


*[ 13 ]*

*س : ما معنى الإسلام ؟*

*جـ : معناه

 الاستسلام لله بالتوحيد ،*

*والانقياد له بالطاعة ،*

*والخلوص من* *الشرك* *،*

*قال الله تعالى :*

*{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ

**أَسْلَمَ* *وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ } ،*


*وقال تعالى :*

*{* *وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ** وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ

فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى } ،*


*وقال تعالى :*

*{ فَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ

**فَلَهُ أَسْلِمُوا**

وَبَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ } .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 14 ]*

*س : ما الدليل على شموله الدين كله عند الإطلاق ؟*

*جـ : قال الله تعالى :* 

*{ إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ } ،*
 
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ » (1) ،*
 
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« أفضل الإسلام إيمان بالله » (2) .* 

*وغير ذلك كثير .*

*==================*
*(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 232 ) ، والترمذي ( 2629 ) ،*

 *وابن ماجه ( 3986 ، 3987 ) ، وغيرهم .*


 *(2) رواه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ،*
 *قال : « سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الأعمال أفضل ؟*
 *قال : إيمان بالله . . » .* *( الإيمان 135 ) ، 

ورواه أحمد ( 4 / 114 ) ،**وعبد الرزاق ( 11 / 127 ) من حديث عمرو بن عتبة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 15 ]*
 
*س : ما الدليل على تعريفه بالأركان الخمسة 
عند التفصيل ؟*

*جـ : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في حديث سؤال جبريل إياه عن الدين :*

*« الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ،*

*وتقيم الصلاة ، وتؤتي الزكاة ، وتصوم رمضان ،*

*وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلا » (1)*،

 *وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« بني الإسلام على خمس » (2) ،*
 
 
*فذكر هذه غير أنه قدم الحج على صوم رمضان*

*وكلاهما في الصحيحين .

* 
*==================*
  *(1) رواه البخاري ( 50 ، 4777 ) ،*
*ومسلم ( الإيمان / 1 ، 5 ) ، وغيرهما .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 4514 ) ،*
*ومسلم ( الإيمان / 19 ) ، وغيرهما .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 16 ]*


*س : ما محل الشهادتين من الدين ؟*

*جـ : لا يدخل العبد في الدين إلا بهما ،* 

*قال الله تعالى :*

*{ إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ } ،*

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« أُمرت أن أقاتل الناس* 

*حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله 

* *وأنَّ محمدا عبده ورسوله » " (1) . الحديث ،*


*وغير ذلك كثير .

* 
*==================*
  *(1) رواه البخاري ( 25 ، 1399 ) ،* 
*ومسلم ( الإيمان / 32 ، 33 ، 34 ، 35 ، 37 ) ، وغيرهما .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 17 ]*

*س : ما دليل شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ؟*

*جـ : قول الله تعالى :*

*{ شَهِدَ اللَّهُ

أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ 

وَالْمَلَائِكَة ُ وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ*

*قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :*

*{ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ** } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ 
وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ } . الآيات ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ* 

*إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا } . الآيات ،*

*وغيرها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 18 ]*

 
*س : ما* *معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله** ؟*

*جـ : معناها نفي استحقاق العبادة 
عن كل ما سوى الله تعالى*

*وإثباتها لله عز وجل وحده

 لا شريك له في عبادته ،*
*كما أنه ليس له شريك في ملكه ،*
  
*قال الله تعالى :* 

*{ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ* 

*وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ* 
 
*وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ } .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 19 ]*



*س : ما هي شروط شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله*


*التي لا تنفع قائلها - إلا باجتماعها فيه ؟*

*جـ : شروطها سبعة :*


*الأول : 

**العلم بمعناها نفيا وإثباتا .*


*الثاني : 

**استيقان القلب بها .*


*الثالث : 

**الانقياد لها ظاهرا وباطنا .* 


*الرابع :

**القبول لها* 
* فلا يرد شيئا من لوازمها ومقتضياتها .*


*الخامس : 

**الإخلاص فيها .* 


*السادس :
*
* الصدق من صميم القلب*
* لا باللسان فقط .*


*السابع : 

**المحبة لها ولأهلها ،*
* والموالاة والمعاداة لأجلها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 20 ]*

*س : ما دليل اشتراط العلم من الكتاب والسنة ؟*


*جـ : قول الله تعالى :*

*{ إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ } ،*
*أي بلا إله إلا الله ،*

*{ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ}* 
*بقلوبهم معنى ما نطقوا به بألسنتهم ،* 

*وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
 
*« من مات وهو يعلم أن لا إله إلا الله 
دخل الجنة » " (1) .*

*==================*
 *(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 43 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 21 ]*
 
*س : ما* *دليل اشتراط اليقين من الكتاب والسنة** ؟*

*جـ : قول الله عز وجل :
*
*{ إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ 

ثُمَّ لَمْ يَرْتَابُوا }*
*
إلى قوله { أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ} ،*

*وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*
« أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله ،

**لا يلقى الله بهما عبد غير شاك فيهما 

إلا دخل الجنة» (1) ،*

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي هريرة :* 
*
« من لقيت وراء هذا الحائط 
يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله*
*مستيقنا بها قلبه 
فبشره بالجنة» (2) .*

*كلاهما في الصحيح .*


==================
 *(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 44 ، 45 ).*
*(2) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 52 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 22 ]*

*س : ما دليل اشتراط الانقياد من الكتاب والسنة ؟*


*جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

*{ وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ

 فَقَدِ* *اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى } ،* 


*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به » " (1) .

* 
*==================*
*(1) ( إسناده حسن إن شاء الله ) ، رواه الحسن بن سفيان في الأربعين له ،*
*ورواه الإمام البغوي في شرح السنة ( 1 / 213 ) ،*

*وتاريخ بغداد ( 4 / 369 ) من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو ، وإسناده ضعيف لضعف نعيم بن حماد ،*
*وقال ابن عساكر : وهو حديث غريب ، قال الألباني : يعني ضعيف ، اهـ .* 
*( تعليقه على السنة لابن أبي عاصم 15 )* 
*وقد صحح إسناده الإمام النووي ( ونعيم بن حماد يخطى كثيرا ، فقيه عارف بالفرائض ) ،*
*قال الحافظ : وقد تتبع ابن عدي ما أخطأ فيه وقال : باقي حديثه مستقيم .*
*وانظر ترجمة نعيم بن حماد في كتاب التنكيل جـ 1 ص 507 ،* 
*وقال الحافظ أيضا : وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم : ربما يخالف في بعض حديثه ،* 
*وقد مضى أن ابن عدي يتتبع ما وهم فيه فهذا أفضل القول فيه .*
*وقد ذكر الذهبي في الميزان ثمانية أحاديث* 
*وكأنها أشد ما انتقد على نعيم ، وليس هذا الحديث منها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 23 ]*

 
*س : ما* *دليل اشتراط القبول من الكتاب والسنة** ؟*


*جـ : قال الله تعالى في شأن من لم يقبلها :* 

*{ احْشُرُوا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَأَزْوَاجَهُمْ

وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ }* 
 
*إلى قوله : 
{ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ

لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ 
 يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ }*

*{ وَيَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَتَارِكُو آلِهَتِنَا لِشَاعِرٍ مَجْنُونٍ } . الآيات ،* 
 
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
  
*« مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم 

* *كمثل الغيث الكثير أصاب أرضا*
*فكان منها نقية قبلت الماء 

فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير ،*
*وكان منها أجادب أمسكت الماء 

* *فنفع الله به الناس فشربوا وسقوا وزرعوا ،*
*وأصاب منها طائفة أخرى

* * إنما هي قيعان لا تمسك ماء ولا تنبت كلأ ،*
*فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله 

* *ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم ،*
*ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا 

* *ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به » . (1) .

*
*==================*
  *(1) رواه البخاري ( 79 ) ، ومسلم ( الفضائل / 15 ) ، 
وأحمد ( 4 / 399 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 24 ]*


*س ما دليل اشتراط الإخلاص من الكتاب والسنة ؟*

*جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

*{ أَلَا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :*

*{ فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ } .*

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« أسعد الناس بشفاعتي

** من قال لا إله إلا الله خالصا من قلبه » (1) ،* 

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
 
*«إن الله تعالى حرم على النار 

**من قال لا إله إلا الله 

**يبتغي* *بذلك وجه الله » " (2) .*



*==================*
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 99 ) ، وأحمد ( 2 / 373 ).*

*(2) رواه البخاري ( 425 ) ، ومسلم ( مساجد / 263 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 25 ]*

 
*س : ما* *دليل الصدق من الكتاب والسنة** ؟*


*جـ : قال الله تعالى :* 

*{ الم أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا 
وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ*

* وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ 

فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا 

 وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ }

إلى آخر الآيات ،*
 
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
 
*« ما من أحد يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله 

وأن محمدا رسول الله*
*صدقًا من قلبه
**إلا حرَّمه الله على النار » (1) ،*

 
*وقال للإعرابي الذي علمه شرائع الإسلام

إلى أن قال :* 
 
*« والله لا أزيد عليها ولا أنقص منها ،*
*فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*" أفلح إن صدق » " (2) .*


*==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 128 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 53 ).*
 
 *(2) رواه البخاري ( 46 ، 1891 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 8 ، 9* *،*
*وأحمد ( 1 / 162 ) ، وأبو داود ( 391 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 26 ]*


*س : ما دليل اشتراط المحبة من الكتاب والسنة ؟*
*جـ : قال الله تعالى :* 

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ*

*فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ 
يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ } ،*

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*« ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاوة الإيمان :*
*أن يكون الله ورسوله 
**أحبَّ إليه** مما سواهما ،*

*وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله ،*
*وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر
بعد إذ أنقذه الله منه* 
*كما يكره أن يقذف في النار » " (1) .

*
 *==================*
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 16 ، 21 ، 6941 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الإيمان / 67 ، 68 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 27 ]*

*س : ما دليل الموالاة لله والمعاداة لأجله ؟*

*جـ : قال الله عز وجل* 

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 

لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ* 
 
 *بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ 

وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ }*
 
*إلى قوله :

{ إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا }

إلى آخر الآيات ،* 
 
*وقوله تعالى :*
  
*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 

لَا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ* 
 
 *إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الْإِيمَانِ } الآيتين ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ*
 
 *يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ } الآية ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*
*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا

**لَا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ** }
 
إلى آخر السورة* *،* 

*وغير ذلك من الآيات .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 28 ]

*
 *س : ما* *دليل شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله*
* صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟

*
 *جـ : قول الله تعالى :* 

 *{ لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ

**إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ

* *يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ 

** وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ } الآية ،*

 *وقوله تعالى : 

*
 *{ لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ

** عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ

* *حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ 

** بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ } ،*


 *وقوله تعالى :

* *{ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ } ،*

 *وغيرها من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 29 ]*

*س : ما معنى شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*

*جـ : هو التصديق الجازم من صميم القلب 
المواطئ لقول اللسان*

*بأن محمدا عبده ورسوله
إلى كافة الناس إنسهم وجنهم* 

*{ شَاهِدًا وَمُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا }

* *{ وَدَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَسِرَاجًا مُنِيرًا }*

*فيجب تصديقه في جميع ما أخبر به 

من أنباء ما قد سبق وأخبار ما سيأتي ،*

*وفيما أحل من حلال وحرم من حرام ،*

*والامتثال والانقياد لما أمر به ،*

*والكف والانتهاء عما نهى عنه ،*

*واتباع شريعته والتزام سنته في السر والجهر*

*مع الرضا بما قضاه والتسليم له ،* 

*وأن طاعته هي طاعة الله ومعصيته معصية الله ؛*

*لأنه مبلغ عن الله رسالته* 

*ولم يتوفه الله حتى أكمل به الدين وبلغ البلاغ المبين* 

*وترك أمته على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها* 

*لا يزيغ عنها بعده إلا هالك ،*


*وفي هذا الباب مسائل ستأتي إن شاء الله .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 30 ]*


*س : ما شروط شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،*
*وهل تقبل الشهادة الأولى بدونها ؟

* 
*جـ : قد قدمنا لك أن العبد
لا يدخل في الدين إلا بهاتين الشهادتين* 
*وأنهما متلازمتان ،* 

*فشروط الشهادة الأولى
هي شروط في الثانية ،* 

*كما أنها هي شروط في الأولى .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 31 ]

*
 *س : ما* *دليل الصلاة والزكاة** ؟

*
*جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

* *{ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ* 
* فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ } ،*

 *وقال تعالى :

* *{ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ* 
* فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ } ،* 

 *وقال تعالى :

* *{ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ* 
* مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاءَ*
*وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ* 
* وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ }* *الآية ،* 

 *وغيرهما .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 32 ]*

 *س : ما دليل الصوم ؟*


 *جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

 *{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ

** كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ** } ،* 


 *وقال تعالى :* 

 *{* *فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ* *} الآيات ،*


 *وفي حديث الأعرابي :*

* أخبرني ما فرض الله عليّ من الصيام .

**فقال :*
* «* *شهر رمضان إلا أن تطوع شيئا** »** . الحديث .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 33 ]
*
*س : ما دليل الحج ؟

**جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ } ، 

وقال تعالى :

{ وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ
مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا } ، 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إن الله تعالى كتب عليكم الحج » (1) .

**الحديث في الصحيحين ،**

وتقدم حديث جبريل وحديث : 

«* *بن**ي الإسلام على خمس »** (2) ، 

وغيرها كثير .
**==================
*
* (1) رواه مسلم ( الحج / 412 ) ،
 وأحمد ( 1 / 371 ، 2 / 508 ) .
**(2) تقدم تخريجه .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 34 ]
**س : ما حكم من جحد واحدا منها 
أو أقر به واستكبر عنه ؟

 جـ : يقتل كفرا كغيره من المكذبين والمستكبرين

 مثل إبليس وفرعون .


[ 35 ]*


*س : ما حكم من أقر بقواعد الإسلام الخمس* 
*ثم تركها لنوع تكاسل أو تأويل ؟*

*جـ : أما الصلاة 
فمن أخرها عن وقتها بهذه الصفة فإنه يستتاب ،*

*فإن تاب وإلا قتل حدا*
 

*لقوله تعالى :* 

*{ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ } ،*

*وحديث :*

*« أمرت أن أقاتل الناس » (1) . الحديث وغيره ،*


*وأما الزكاة 
فإن كان مانعها ممن لا شوكة له*

*أخذها الإمام منه قهرا ونكله بأخذ شيء من ماله ؛*

*لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« ومن منعها فإنا آخذوها وشطر ماله معها » (2) . الحديث ،*

*وإن كانوا جماعة ولهم شوكة وجب على الإمام قتالهم حتى يؤدوها*

*للآيات والأحاديث السابقة وغيرها ،* 

*وفعله أبو بكر والصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .*

*وأما الصوم
 
فلم يرد فيه شيء ولكن يؤدبه الإمام أو نائبه 

بما يكون زجرا له ولأمثاله .*

*وأما الحج

 فكل عمر العبد وقت له لا يفوت إلا بالموت ،*

*والواجب فيه المبادرة ، 

وقد جاء الوعيد الأخروي في التهاون فيه ،*

*ولم ترد فيه عقوبة خاصة في الدنيا .*

*==================*
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 25 ، 1399 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 32 ، 37 ) .*
 *(2) ( حسن ) رواه أبو داود ( 1575 ) ، والنسائي ( 2292 ) أ ، ( 2297 ) أ ،*
 *وابن الجارود ( 174 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 398 ) ، والبيهقي ( 4 / 105 ) ،*
 *وأحمد ( 4 / 2 ، 4 ) من طرق عن بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده ،*

 *وقد قال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد . ووافقه الذهبي ،*

 *وقد حسن الحديث الشيخ الألباني للخلاف المعروف على بهز بن حكيم ،*

 *وقال الشافعي : ليس بحجة ، وهذا الحديث لا يثبته أهل العلم بالحديث ولو ثبت لقلنا به ،*

 *وكان الشافعي قد قال به في مذهبه القديم ثم رجع عن ذلك في الجديد ،*

 *أما عن شرح مسألة « أخذ نصف ماله معه » فقد تقرر عن كثير من علماء الأمة*

 *أن الغلول في الصدقة والغنيمة لا يوجب غرامة في المال .* 

 *ولذلك فإنهم اتجهوا إلى تأويل هذا الحديث بما يلي :*

 *( 1 ) أن الحديث منسوخ ،*
 *ورد ذلك بأن دعوى النسخ غير مقبولة إلا مع وجود الدليل على ذلك* 
 *مع العلم بتاريخ الأسبق ، وهذا غير محقق في مسألتنا .* 

 *( 2 ) أن الحديث فيه وهم قد وقع في سياق متنه*

 *وأن الصحيح « فإنا آخذوها من شطر ماله » أي يجعل ماله شطرين فيتخير عليه المصدق* 
 *ويأخذ الصدقة من خير الشطرين عقوبة لمنعه الزكاة ، فأما ما لا يلزمه فلا .*

 *( 3 ) أن الحديث صحيح ويجب أن يؤخذ به على ظاهره ،*

 *وأنه قد ثبت عدة أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في شرعية العقوبات المالية لم يثبت نسخها بحجة .*

 *( 4 ) أن الحديث ضعيف باعتبار أن بهزا لا يحتج به ،*

 *وقد ذهب إلى ذلك بعض العلماء وخالفهم آخرون ،*

 *والقول الثاني هو الأقرب عندنا ،* 

 
*والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 36 ]*

 
*س : ما هو الإيمان ؟*

*جـ : الإيمان قول وعمل :
*
*قول القلب واللسان ،
*
*وعمل القلب واللسان والجوارح ،
*
*ويزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية ،
*
*ويتفاضل أهله فيه .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 37 ]*

*س : ما الدليل على أنه قول وعمل ؟*


*جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

*{* *وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَزَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ* *} . الآية ،*

*وقال تعالى :*

*{* *فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ** } .*

*وهذا معنى الشهادتين 

اللتين لا يدخل العبد في الدين إلا بهما ،* 

*وهي من عمل القلب اعتقادا* 

*ومن عمل اللسان نطقا لا تنفع إلا بتواطئهما ،*

*وقال تعالى :*

*{* *وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ** }* 

*يعني صلاتكم إلى بيت المقدس قبل تحويل القبلة ،*
* سمى الصلاة كلها إيمانا ،*

*وهي جامعة لعمل القلب واللسان والجوارح ،*

*وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الجهاد وقيام ليلة القدر* 

*وصيام رمضان وقيامه وأداء الخمس وغيرها من الإيمان ،* 

*وسئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*« أي الأعمال أفضل ؟* 

*قال : " إيمان بالله ورسوله » " (1) .

*
 *==================*
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 26 ، 1519 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الإيمان / 135 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 38 ]*

 
*س : ما* *الدليل على زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه** ؟*

*جـ : قوله تعالى :*
*{ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِيمَانًا مَعَ إِيمَانِهِمْ } -* 

*{ وَزِدْنَاهُمْ هُدًى } -*

*{ وَيَزِيدُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا هُدًى } -* 

*{ وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى } -* 

*{ وَيَزْدَادَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِيمَانًا } -* 

*{ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا } -* 

*{ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا } -* 

*{ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا } ،*

*وغير ذلك من الآيات ،*


*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« لو أنكم تكونون في كل حالة كحالتكم عندي*
* لصافحتكم الملائكة » (1) ،* 

*أو كما قال*  


*==================*
 *(1) رواه مسلم ( التوبة / 12 )* 
* وابن ماجه ( 4239 ) واللفظ له .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 39 ]*

*س : ما الدليل على تفاضل أهل الإيمان فيه ؟*


*جـ : قال تعالى :*

*{ وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ أُولَئِكَ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ } -* 

*إلى : { وَأَصْحَابُ الْيَمِينِ مَا أَصْحَابُ الْيَمِينِ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ فَأَمَّا إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ 
فَرَوْحٌ وَرَيْحَانٌ وَجَنَّةُ نَعِيمٍ* 

 *وَأَمَّا إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْيَمِينِ
فَسَلَامٌ لَكَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْيَمِينِ } ،*

  
*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ فَمِنْهُمْ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ* 
*وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ } . الآيات ،* 

*وفي حديث الشفاعة :*

 *«**أن الله يخرج من النار
من كان في قلبه وزن دينار من إيمان ،*

 *ثم من كان في قلبه 
نصف دينار من إيمان » .*

*وفي رواية :* 

*« يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله*

*وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن شعيرة ،* 

*ثم يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله*

*وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن برة ،*

*ثم يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله*

*وكان في قلبه من الخير ما يزن ذرة » " (1) .*

 *==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 44 ، 7410 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الإيمان / 325 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 40 ]*

 
*س : ما* *الدليل على أن الإيمان 
يشمل الدين كله عند الإطلاق** ؟*

*جـ : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في حديث وفد عبد القيس :* 

*«* *آمركم بالإيمان بالله وحده** " ،*

*قال : " أتدرون ما الإيمان بالله وحده " .*

*قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم .*
  
*قال : " شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله

وأن محمدا رسول الله ،* 

*وإقام الصلاة ، وإيتاء الزكاة ، 

وأن تؤدوا من المغنم الخمس » " (1) .*


*==================*
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 53 ، 87 ، 523 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الإيمان / 23 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 41 ]*


*س : ما الدليل على تعريف الإيمان بالأركان الستة
عند التفصيل ؟*

*جـ : قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لما قال له جبريل عليه السلام :*

*« أخبرني عن الإيمان قال :* 

*" أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر ،* 

*وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره » " (1) .*


*[ 42 ]*

*س : ما دليلها من الكتاب جملة ؟*

*جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

*{ لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ* 

 *وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ 

وَالْمَلَائِكَة ِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ } ،*
 
*وقوله تعالى :*
*{ إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ } ،*

*وسنذكر إن شاء الله دليل كل على انفراده .*

*==================*
  *(1) رواه البخاري ( 50 / 4777 ) ،
ومسلم ( الإيمان / 1 ، 5 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 43 ]*

 
*س : ما* *معنى الإيمان بالله عز وجل** ؟*


*جـ : هو التصديق الجازم من صميم القلب* 

*بوجود ذاته تعالى الذي لم يسبق بضد ولم يعقب به ،*
*هو الأول فليس قبله شيء ،*
*والآخر فليس بعده شيء ،*
*والظاهر فليس فوقه شيء ،*
*والباطن فليس دونه شيء ،*
*حي قيوم ، أحد صمد*
 
*{ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ } ،*

*وتوحيده بإلهيته وربوبيته وأسمائه وصفاته .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 44 ]

س : ما هو توحيد الإلهية   ؟*


*جـ : هو إفراد الله عز وجل بجميع أنواع العبادة*

*الظاهرة والباطنة قولا وعملا ،*
*ونفي العبادة عن كل ما سوى الله تعالى كائنا من كان ،*
*كما قال تعالى :*
*{ وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ } ،* 
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ

وَلَا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا*
*فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي } ،*
 
*وغير ذلك من الآيات ،*
  
*وهذا قد وفت به 
شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله .*


*[ 45 ]*

*س : ما هو ضد توحيد الإلهية ؟*

*جـ : ضده* *الشرك* *، وهو نوعان :* 

*شرك أكبر** ينافيه بالكلية ،*

*وشرك أصغر** ينافي كماله .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 46 ]*

 
*س : ما هو* *الشرك الأكبر** ؟*

 *جـ : هو اتخاذ العبد من دون* *الله 
**ندًا يسويه برب العالمين*

*يحبه كحب* *الله* *
ويخشاه كخشية* *الله* 

*ويلتجئ إليه 
ويدعوه ويخافه ويرجوه* 

*ويرغب إليه ويتوكل عليه ،*
*أو يطيعه في معصية* *الله* *،* 
*أو يتبعه على غير مرضاة* *الله* *،* 
*وغير ذلك ،*


*قال تعالى :* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ* 

*وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ* 

*وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ

 فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 

فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*

*{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ* 
*فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*

*{ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
 فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ* 
*فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ 
أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ* *سَحِيقٍ } ،*

*وغير ذلك من الآيات ،*

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« حق الله على العباد 
أن يعبدوه
ولا يشركوا به شيئا ،*

*وحق العباد على الله 
أن لا يعذب 
من لا يشرك به شيئا » (1) ،*

*وهو في الصحيحين .* 

*ويستوي في الخروج بهذا الشرك عن الدين* 
 
 *المجاهر به ككفار قريش وغيرهم ،*

*والمبطن له
كالمنافقين المخادعين* 

*الذين يظهرون الإسلام 

ويبطنون الكفر ،*

*قال الله تعالى :*
*{ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ*

 *وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا* 
*إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا 
وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ* 
*وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ 
فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }** . 

* 
*وغير ذلك من الآيات .*

*==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 2856 ، 5967 ، 6267 ، 6500 ) ،*
*ومسلم ( الإيمان / 48 ، 51 ) ،*
*وأحمد ( 3 / 260 ، 261 ) ،*
*والترمذي ( 2643 ) ،* 
*وابن ماجه ( 4269 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 47 ]
**س : ما هو الشرك الأصغر ؟**جـ : هو يسير الرياء الداخل في تحسين العمل المراد به الله تعالى ،**قال الله تعالى :* *{ فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا**وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا } ،*
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *« أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الشرك الأصغر » (1) ،*
*فسئل عنه فقال : ( الرياء ) ،* *ثم فسره بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *« يقوم الرجل فيصلي فيزين صلاته**لما يرى من نظر رجل إليه » (2) .**ومن ذلك الحلف بغير الله**كالحلف بالآباء والأنداد والكعبة والأمانة وغيرها ،**قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *« لا تحلفوا بآبائكم ولا بأمهاتكم ولا بالأنداد » (3) ،* *وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*« لا تقولوا والكعبة ، ولكن قولوا ورب الكعبة » (4) .* *وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*" « لا تحلفوا إلا بالله » (5) ،**وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*« من حلف بالأمانة فليس منا » (6) ،* *وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر أو أشرك » (7) ،**وفي رواية : ( وأشرك ) .* 
*ومنه قوله : ما شاء الله وشئت .
** 
**وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للذي قال ذلك :**« أجعلتني لله ندا بل ما شاء الله وحده » (8) .**ومنه قول : لولا الله وأنت ،**وما لي إلا الله وأنت ،**وأنا داخل على الله وعليك ، ونحو ذلك .**قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« لا تقولوا ما شاء الله وشاء فلان ،**ولكن قولوا ما شاء الله ثم شاء فلان » (9) .* *قال أهل العلم :**ويجوز لولا الله ثم فلان ،**ولا يجوز لولا الله وفلان .*


*==================*
 *1) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أحمد ( 5 / 428 ، 429 ) ،
والبغوي في شرح السنة ( 14 / 324 ) عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو ، 
وعن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة عن محمود بن لبيد قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحديث ، 
وهذا إسناد جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات ،
رجال الشيخين غير محمود بن لبيد فإنه من رجال مسلم وحده . 
قال الحافظ : وهو صحابي صغير وجُلّ روايته عن الصحابة 
( أفاده الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة 951 ) .*

*(2) ( حديث حسن . والجزء الذي احتج به الحافظ الحكمي « صحيح لغيره » أو نقول صحيح المتن ) ،
رواه ابن ماجه ( 4204 ) بسند حسن على الراجح ، 

وقد قال الإمام البوصيري عن سند ابن ماجه : 
« هذا إسناد حسن . كثير بن زيد وربيع بن عبد الرحمن مختلف فيهما » ، 
رواه الإمام أحمد من حديث أبي سعيد أيضا والبيهقي ،
ورواه أحمد بن منيع ثنا كثير ، 
فذكره بزيادة في أوله كما أوردته في زوائد المسانيد العشرة . ا هـ . 

قلت : وكثير بن زيد صدوق يخطئ ، 
وربيع مقبول كما قال الحافظ ، يعني عند المتابعة ، 
وقد توبع خاصة في الجزء المحتج به في الحديث
لما رواه ابن خزيمة ( 937 ) ، وصححه بإيراده أيضا محتجا به ، 
وقد احتج به أيضا الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب بتصديره بـ « عن » ، 
وهو من حديث محمود بن لبيد قال : 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : 
« أيها الناس ، إياكم وشرك السرائر ،
قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وما شرك السرائر ؟ 
قال : يقوم الرجل فيصلي فيزين صلاته جاهدا
لما يرى من نظر الناس إليه ، فذلك شرك السرائر » .*

*(3) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أبو داود ( 3248 ) ، والنسائي ( 7 / 5 ) ،
وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ، وصححه الألباني .*

*(4) ( صحيح ) ، رواه النسائي ( 3773 ) ، 
قال الحافظ في الإصابة ( 4 / 329 ) : أخرجه النسائي وسنده صحيح ، 
وقد رواه النسائي في الكبرى ( 3 / 329 ) . أخرجه النسائي وسنده صحيح ، 
وقد رواه النسائي في الكبرى ( 3 / 124 ) 
وفيه « . . فأمرهم إذا أرادوا أن يحلفوا أن يقولوا ورب الكعبة . . » . 
ولم نره واللفظ الذي أورده المؤلف .*

*(5) تقدم رقم ( 3 ) .*
*(6) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أبو داود ( 3253 ) حدثنا أحمد بن يونس ، ثنا زهير ، 
ثنا الوليد بن بن ثعلبة الطائي ، عن أبي بريدة ، عن أبيه قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الحديث .
وقد قال الشيخ الألباني : وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات ا هـ .*

*(7) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 2 / 34 ، 67 ، 69 ، 86 ، 125 ) ، 
ورواه أبو داود ( 3251 ) ، والترمذي ( 1535 ) ، 
والحاكم ( 4 / 297 ) ، والبيهقي ( 10 / 29 ) ، 
وقد سكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ،
وقال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن ،
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه ، ووافقه الذهبي ،
وقد صححه أيضا الألباني .*

*(8) ( سنده حسن وهو صحيح لغيره ) ، 
رواه أحمد ( 1 / 214 ، 224 ، 283 ، 347 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 2117 ) ،
والنسائي ( في الكبرى ) ، والطحاوي ( 1 / 90 ) ،
وأبو نعيم ( 4 / 99 ) ، ورواه أيضا البخاري في الأدب ( 783 ) ، 

قال الحافظ العراقي : رواه النسائي في الكبرى وابن ماجه بإسناد حسن ، ا هـ . ( إتحاف 7 / 574 ) 
وقد جاء الحديث عن طرق عن الأجلح عن يزيد بن الأصم عن ابن عباس
إلا أن ابن عساكر قال : « الأعمش » بدل « الأجلح » ،
والأجلح هذا هو ابن عبد الله أبو حجية الكنزي ، 
وهو صدوق شيعي كما في التقريب ،
وبقية رجاله ثقات ، رجال الشيخين ، 
فالإسناد حسن وله شواهد تصححه .*

*(9) ( صحيح ) من حديث حذيفة . رواه أحمد ( 5 / 384 ، 394 ، 398 ) ،
وأبو داود ( 4980 ) ، والبيهقي ( 3 / 216 ) ، 
والطحاوي ( 1 / 90 ) من طرق عن شعبة عن منصور بن المعتمر سمعت عبد الله بن يسار عن حذيفة به ،
وهذا سنده صحيح ، رجاله كلهم ثقات ،
رجال الشيخين ، غير عبد الله بن يسار وهو الجهني وهو ثقة ،
وثقه النسائي وابن حبان .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 48 ]*

 
*س : ما* *الفرق بين الواو وثم*

*في هذه الألفاظ ؟

* 
*جـ : لأن العطف بالواو يقتضي المقارنة والتسوية ،*

*فيكون من قال : ما شاء الله وشئت ،*
*قارنًا مشيئة العبد بمشيئة الله مسويا بها ،* 
*بخلاف العطف بثم المقتضية للتبعية ،*
*فمن قال : ما شاء الله ثم شئت ،* 
*فقد أقر بأن مشيئة العبد تابعة لمشيئة الله تعالى،*
*لا تكون إلا بعدها ،*
 
*كما قال تعالى :*

*{ وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ } ،*
 
*وكذلك البقية .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 49 ]*

*س : ما هو توحيد الربوبية ؟*
*جـ : هو الإقرار الجازم بأن الله تعالى رب كل شيء ومليكه* 

*وخالقه ومدبره والمتصرف فيه ،*
*لم يكن له شريك في الملك ،*
*ولم يكن له ولي من الذل ،* 
*ولا راد لأمره ولا معقب لحكمه ،*
*ولا مضاد له ولا مماثل ،* 
*ولا سمي له ولا منازع في شيء من معاني ربوبيته ،* 
*ومقتضيات أسمائه وصفاته ،*
  
*قال الله تعالى :*
*{ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ* 
*وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ } . الآيات ،*
*بل السورة كلها ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ قُلِ اللَّهُ*
*قُلْ أَفَاتَّخَذْتُم ْ مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ*

*لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا* 
*قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ* 

*أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ وَالنُّورُ*
*أَمْ جَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ 

خَلَقُوا كَخَلْقِهِ فَتَشَابَهَ الْخَلْقُ عَلَيْهِمْ* 
 
*قُلِ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ 

وَهُوَ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ } . الآيات ،*
 
  
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ ثُمَّ رَزَقَكُمْ 

ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ*

*هَلْ مِنْ* *شُرَكَائِكُمْ* *مَنْ يَفْعَلُ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ*

*سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ 

**فَأَرُونِي* *مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ }** ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ أَمْ خُلِقُوا مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ الْخَالِقُونَ* 
*أَمْ خَلَقُوا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بَل لَا يُوقِنُونَ } . 

* *الآيات ،*


*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا* 

*فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ* 

*هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ } ،*
  
*وقال تعالى :* 
  
*{ وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا* 

*وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ* 

*وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ* 
*وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا } ،*
  
*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*
*لَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ** 

فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ* 

*وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ* 

*وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ* 
*وَلَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ*

*حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ 

قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ* 
 
*قَالُوا الْحَقَّ 

**وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ** } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 50 ]*

 
*س : ما ضد توحيد الربوبية ؟*

*جـ : هو اعتقاد متصرف مع الله عز وجل* 

*في أي شيء من تدبير الكون 

* *من إيجاد أو إعدام أو إحياء أو إماتة* 
*أو جلب خير أو دفع شر* 
*أو غير ذلك من معاني الربوبية ،

* *أو اعتقاد منازع له في شيء من مقتضيات* *أسمائه وصفاته* 
*كعلم الغيب والعظمة والكبرياء ونحو ذلك ،*

*وقال الله تعالى :*
*{* *مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ 
فَلَا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا*

*وَمَا يُمْسِكْ 
**فَلَا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ* *
وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ* 
*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ* 
*هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ 
يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ** } . الآيات ،* 

*وقال تعالى :*

*{* *وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ 
فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ*

*وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ
فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ* *} . الآية ،* 


*وقال تعالى :*
*{* *أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*

*إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ* 

*هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرِّهِ*
*أَوْ أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ* 
*هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ* 
*قُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ 
عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ** } ،*


*وقال تبارك وتعالى :*
*{ وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ 

**لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ** } . الآيات ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ قُلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ* 

*الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ } ،* 

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ } ،* 
 
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« يقول الله تعالى :* 
*" العظمة إزاري ،
والكبرياء ردائي ،*

*فمن نازعني واحدا منهما 

أسكنته ناري » (1) .*

*وهو في الصحيح .*


*==================*
 *(1) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أحمد ( 2 / 248 ، 376 ، 414 ، 427 ، 442 ) ،*
*وأبو داود ( 4090 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 4174 ) ،* 
*الحديث صححه الألباني وسكت عنه أبو داود ،*
*ورواه مسلم من حديث أبي سعيد وأبي هريرة* 
*عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنحوه ( البر 2620 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 51 ]*

 
*س : ما هو* *توحيد الأسماء والصفات** ؟*

*جـ : هو الإيمان بما وصف الله تعالى به نفسه في كتابه* 

*ووصف به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*من الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى ،* 
*وإمرارها كما جاءت بلا كيف ،* 
  
*كما جمع الله تعالى بين إثباتها ونفي التكييف عنها*
*في كتابه في غير موضع* 
  
*كقوله تعالى :* 
*{ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ 
وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :*
  
*{ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ } ،* 
*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ* 
*وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ } ، وغير ذلك ،*
  
*وفي الترمذي عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه*
*« أن المشركين قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*- يعنى لما ذكر آلهتهم - أنسب لنا ربك ،*
*فأنزل الله تعالى :*
*{ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ }»*
 
*والصمد الذي { لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ } ؛*
*لأنه ليس شيء يولد إلا سيموت ،*

*وليس شيء يموت إلا سيورث ،*
*وإن الله تعالى لا يموت ولا يورث*
  
*{ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ } .* 
*قال : لم يكن له شبيه ولا عديل ،*
*وليس كمثله شيء (1) .*
*==================*
 *(1) ( حسن ) ، رواه أحمد ( 5 / 134 ) ، والترمذي ( 3364 ) ،* 
 *ورواه عن أبي العالية مرسلا ( 3365 ) ، والحاكم ( 2 / 540 ) ،*
 *والبيهقي ( في الأسماء والصفات / 354 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 1 / 298 ) ،*

 *وفي سنده أبو بكر الرازي ،*
 *قال عنه الحافظ في التقريب : صدوق سيئ الحفظ ،*
 *وقد نوه الترمذي إلى أن المرسل أصح ،* 

 *قال الحافظ في الفتح ( 8 / 739 ) :*
 *وصحح الموصول ابن خزيمة والحاكم ،* 
 *وله شاهد من حديث جابر عن أبي يعلى والطبري والطبراني في الأوسط ، ا هـ .*

 *وقد حسن إسناده السيوطي في الدر المنثور ( 6 / 410 ) من حديث جابر ، ا هـ .*
 *قال الهيثمي ( 7 / 146 ) : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ، ا هـ .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 52 ]*
 
*س : ما* *دليل الأسماء الحسنى من الكتاب والسنة** ؟*

*جـ : قال الله عز وجل :* 

*{ وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى 

فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا* 

*وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ } ،*

*وقال سبحانه :* 

*{ قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ* 

*أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا 

فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى } ،* 

*وقال عز وجل :* 

*{ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ 

لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى }* 

*- وغيرها من الآيات ،* 

  
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما* 

 *من أحصاها دخل الجنة » (1) .
**وهو في الصحيح ،*

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« أسألك اللهم بكل اسم هو لك* 

*سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك ،*

*أو علمته أحدا من خلقك ،*

*أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ،* 

*أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي » (2) . الحديث .*

==================
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 2736 ، 7392 ) .*
 *(2) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أحمد ( 1 / 391 ، 452 ) ، وابن حبان ( 968 ) ،*
 *والحاكم ( 1 / 509 ) ، وأبو يعلى ( 5297 ) ،* 

 *وقد عدد الشيخ الألباني طرقه في الصحيحة ( 199 )* 
 *وناقش ما دار حولها من خلاف ثم قال :**وجملة القول أن الحديث صحيح من رواية .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 53 ]*

 
*س : ما* *مثال الأسماء الحسنى من القرآن** ؟*


*جـ : مثل قوله تعالى :*

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا } -* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفًا خَبِيرًا } -* 

*{ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَلِيمًا قَدِيرًا } -* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا } -* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا } -* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا } -* 

*{ إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ } -* 

*{ وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ } -* 

*{ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ } -* 

*{ إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ } -*

*{ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُجِيبٌ } -*

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا } -* 

*{ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلًا } -* 

*{ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا } -* 

*{ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا } -* 

*{ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ } -* 

*{ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطٌ } -* 

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ* 
*وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ* 
*عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ* 
*هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ* 

*هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ*
*الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ* 
*الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ* 
*سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ* 
*هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ* 
*لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى } ،* 

*وغيرها من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 54 ]*

 
*س : ما* *مثال الأسماء الحسنى من السنة** ؟*

*جـ : مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم ،*

 *لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم ،*

 *لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات 
ورب الأرض 
ورب العرش الكريم » (1) ،*

 *وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« يا حي يا قيوم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام* 

 *يا بديع السماوات والأرض » (2) ،* 

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء*

 *في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم » (3) ،*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« اللهم عالم الغيب والشهادة ،* 

 *فاطر السماوات والأرض ،* 

 *رب كل شيء ومليكه » (4) . الحديث ،* 

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« اللهم رب السماوات السبع ،*

 *ورب العرش العظيم ، 

ربنا ورب كل شيء ،*

 *فالق الحب والنوى ، منزل التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ،*

 *أعوذ بك 
من شر كل ذي شر أنت آخذ بناصيته ،*

 *أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء ،*

 *وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء ،*

 *وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء ،*

 *أنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء » (5) . الحديث ،*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« اللهم لك الحمد ،* 

 *أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ،*

 *ولك الحمد

 أنت قيوم السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن » (6) . الحديث ،*


*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« اللهم إني أسألك بأني أشهد

أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت*

 *الأحد الصمد 

الذي لم يلد ولم يولد

ولم يكن له كفوا أحد » (7) .*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« يا مقلب القلوب »(8) . الحديث ،*

*وغير ذلك كثير .*


*==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 7431 ، 7426 ) ، ومسلم ( الذكر / 83 ) .*

*(2) ( صحيح ) من حديث أنس ولفظه :
« . . بديع السماوات والأرض ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، يا حي يا قيوم . . »* 
*رواه أحمد ( 3 / 120 ، 158 ، 245 ) ، وأبو داود ( 1495 ) ،*
*والنسائي ( 3 / 52 ) ، وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ،*
*وقد صححه الشيخ الألباني ورواه الحاكم ( 1 / 504 )*
*وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ، ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي .*

*(3) ( صحيح ) من حديث عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ،*
*رواه أحمد ( 1 / 62 ، 66 ، 72 ) ، وأبو داود ( 5088 ) ، والترمذي ( 3388 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 3869 ) ،*
*قال الإمام الترمذي : حسن صحيح غريب وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ،* 
*وقال الحافظ العراقي : رواه أصحاب السنن وابن حبان والحاكم وصححه من حديث عثمان ، ا هـ .*
*قال الزبيدي : وكذلك رواه عبد الله بن أحمد في زوائد المسند وابن السني*
*وأبو نعيم في الحلية والضياء في المختارة ، ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف بلفظ :* 
*« من قال ذلك إذا أصبح وإذا أمسى ثلاث مرات . . » ( إتحاف 5 / 131 ، 132 ) ،* 
*وقد صححه الشيخ الألباني .*
*(4) ( صحيح ) من حديث أبي هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو . رواه أحمد ( 1 / 9 ، 10 ، 14 ، 2 / 196 ، 297 ) ،*
*وأبو داود [ 5067 ] ، والترمذي [ 3529 ] ، والدارمي [ 6292 ] ، والحاكم [ 1 / 513 ] ،* 
*وقد صححه الألباني وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ، ووافقه الذهبي ،*
 *قال الشيخ شاكر : إسناده صحيح ، وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه .*
 *(5) رواه مسلم ( الذكر 61 ، 62 ، 63 ) ، وأحمد ( 2 / 381 ، 404 ، 536 ) .*
 
*(6) رواه البخاري ( 1120 ، 6317 ) ، ومسلم ( مسافرين / 199 ) .*
*(7) ( صحيح ) رواه ابن ماجه ( 3857 ) ، والترمذي ( 3475 ) ،* 
*وأحمد ( 5 / 349 ، 350 ، 360 ) من حديث بريدة الأسلمي ،*
*ورواه الحاكم ( 1 / 267 ) ، والنسائي ( 1301 ) من حديث محجن بن الأدرع ،* 
*قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب ،*
*وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه ، ووافقه الذهبي ،*
*وقد صححه الألباني .*
 *(8) ( صحيح ) ، رواه الترمذي ( 3522 ) ، وأحمد ( 6 / 294 ، 315 ) من حديث أم سلمة ،* 

 *ورواه أحمد ( 4 / 182 ) من حديث نواس بن سمعان ،*
 *ورواه الحاكم ( 2 / 288 ) من حديث جابر بن عبد الله ،*
 *ورواه أحمد أيضا ( 6 / 91 ، 251 ) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ،*
 *ورواه الترمذي أيضا ( 2140 ) من حديث أنس بن مالك ،*
 *قال الإمام الترمذي : ( هذا حديث حسن ) قلت : قال ذلك الترمذي على حديث أم سلمة وحديث أنس ،* 
 *لكنه عقب على حديث أنس بقوله : وحديث أبي سفيان عن أنس أصح .*

 *قال الألباني معقبا على تحسين الترمذي :*

 *قلت : وهو على شرط مسلم ( مشكاة 102 ) ،**
وقد صححه في تعليقه على كتاب السنة لابن أبي عاصم ( 1 / ح 225 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 55 ]
**س : على كم نوع دلالة الأسماء الحسنى ؟*

*جـ : هي على ثلاثة أنواع ،
**
**دلالتها على الذات مطابقة ،
**
**ودلالتها على الصفات المشتقة منها تضمنا ، 
**
**ودلالتها على الصفات التي ما اشتقت منها التزاما .
*
*[ 56 ]*

*س : ما مثال ذلك ؟*

*جـ : مثال ذلك* 

 *اسمه تعالى الرحمن الرحيم يدل على ذات المسمى ،*

 *وهو الله عز وجل مطابقة ،* 

 *وعلى الصفة المشتق منها وهي الرحمة تضمنا ،*

 *وعلى غيرها من الصفات التي لم تشتق منها*

 *كالحياة والقدرة التزاما ،*

 *وهكذا سائر أسمائه ،* 
 
 *وذلك بخلاف المخلوق ،*

*فقد يسمى حكيما وهو جاهل ،*

*وحكما وهو ظالم ،*

*وعزيزا وهو ذليل ،*

*وشريفا وهو وضيع* 

*وكريما وهو لئيم ،* 

*وصالحا وهو طالح ،* 

*وسعيدا وهو شقي ،*

*وأسدا وحنظلة وعلقمة وليس كذلك ،*


*فسبحان الله وبحمده
هو كما وصف نفسه ،*
*وفوق ما يصفه به خلقه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 57 ]*

 
*س : على كم قسم دلالة الأسماء الحسنى من جهة التضمن ؟*

*جـ : هي على أربعة أقسام ،*

*الأول :

الاسم العلم المتضمن لجميع معاني الأسماء الحسنى
 وهو الله ،*

*ولهذا تأتي الأسماء جميعها صفات له* 
*كقوله تعالى :* 
*{ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ } ، ونحو ذلك ،*
*ولم يأت هو قط تابعا لغيره من الأسماء .* 
*الثاني : 

ما يتضمن صفة ذات الله عز وجل* 

*كاسمه تعالى السميع 
المتضمن سمعه ، الواسع جميع الأصوات ،* 

*سواء عنده سرها وعلانيتها ،* 
*واسمه البصير المتضمن بصره النافذ* 
*في جميع المبصرات سواء دقيقها وجليلها ،* 
*واسمه العليم المتضمن علمه المحيط* 

*الذي { لَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْهُ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ*
*فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ* 
*وَلَا أَصْغَرُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْبَرُ } .* 
 
*واسمه القدير المتضمن قدرته على كل شيء إيجادا وإعداما ،*
*وغير ذلك .*
*الثالث : 

ما يتضمن صفة فعل الله كالخالق الرازق البارئ المصور* 
*وغير ذلك .* 

*الرابع :

ما يتضمن تنزهه تعالى وتقدسه عن جميع النقائص*
* كالقدوس السلام .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 58 ]*


*س : كم أقسام الأسماء الحسنى* 
*من جهة إطلاقها على الله عز وجل ؟*

*جـ :* *منها* *ما يطلق على الله مفردا أو مع غيره ،*

 *وهو ما تضمن صفة الكمال بأي إطلاق ،*
*كالحي القيوم الأحد الصمد ونحو ذلك ،*
  
*ومنها
**ما لا يطلق على الله إلا مع مقابله ،*
 
 *وهو ما إذا أفرد أوهم نقصا* 
*كالضار النافع ، والخافض الرافع ،*
*والمعطي المانع ، والمعز المذل ، 
ونحو ذلك ،* 
 
*فلا يجوز إطلاق الضار ولا الخافض
ولا المانع ولا المذل على انفراده ،*
 
*ولم يطلق قط شيء منها في الوحي كذلك* 
*لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة ،* 

*ومن ذلك اسمه تعالى المنتقم ،*
 
 *لم يطلق في القرآن إلا مع متعلقه* 
 
*كقوله تعالى :* 
*{ إِنَّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ مُنْتَقِمُونَ } ،*
 
*أو بإضافة ذو إلى الصفة المشتق منها*
 
*كقوله تعالى : 

{ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ } .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 58 ]*

 
*س : تقدم أن صفات الله تعالى منها ذاتية وفعلية ،*
*فما مثال صفات الذات من الكتاب ؟*


*جـ : مثل قوله تعالى :* 
 
*{ بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ } ،*
 
*{ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ } ،*
 
*{ وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ } ،*
 
*{ وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي } ،* 
 
*{ أَبْصِرْ بِهِ وَأَسْمِعْ } ،*
 
*{ إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى } ،*
 
*{ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ 
وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا } ،* 
 
*{ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا } ،*
 
*{ وَإِذْ نَادَى رَبُّكَ مُوسَى أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } ،*
 
*{ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ } ،*
 
*{ وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ } ،*

*وغير ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 59 ]*


*س : ما مثال صفات الذات من السنة ؟*

*جـ : كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« حجابه النور لو كشفه 
لأحرقت سبحات* *وجهه* *،*
 
*ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه » (1) .*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« يمين الله ملأى لا تغيضها نفقة ،*

*سحاء الليل والنهار ،*

*أرأيتم ما أنفق منذ خلق السماوات والأرض ،*

*فإنه لم يغض ما في يمينه ،*

*وعرشه على الماء ،*

*وبيده الأخرى الفيض أو القبض ،*

*يرفع ويخفض » (2) ،* 

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الدجال :*
*« إن الله لا يخفى عليكم
إن الله ليس بأعور » (3) ،*

*وأشار بيده إلى عينه . الحديث ،*

*وفي حديث الاستخارة :*

*« اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك ،

وأستقدرك بقدرتك ،*

*وأسألك من فضلك* *العظيم* *،**
فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر ،*

*وتعلم ولا أعلم ،

وأنت علام الغيوب » (4) .* 

*الحديث ،*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*«* *إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائبا ،

* *تدعون سميعا بصيرا قريبا » (5) .*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« إذا أراد الله أن يوحي بالأمر تكلَّم بالوحي » (6).
الحديث ،*

*وفي حديث البعث :*
 
*« يقول الله تعالى : 
يا آدم ،
فيقول : لبيك » (7) . الحديث ،*

*وأحاديث كلام الله لعباده في الموقف ،*
*وكلامه لأهل الجنة 
وغير ذلك ما لا يحصى .*
*
**==================*
*(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 293 ) .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 4684 ، 7411 ) ، ومسلم ( الزكاة / 993 ) .*
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 3057 ، 3337 ) ، ومسلم ( الفتن / 95 ، 100 ) .*
*(4) رواه البخاري ( 1162 ) ، وأبو داود ( 1538 ) ، والترمذي ( 480 ) .*
*(5) رواه البخاري ( 2992 ، 4205 ) ، ومسلم ( الذكر / 44 ، 45 ) .*
*(6) ( إسناده فيه ضعف ) ،*
*رواه ابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( 515 ) ، والآجري في الشريعة ( 126 ) ،*
*وفي سنده نعيم بن حماد ، وقد مضى القول فيه قريبا ،*
*وفي سند الحديث الوليد بن مسلم وهو يدلس تدليس تسوية ،* 
*وقد عنعن الحديث عن شيخ شيخه .*
 *(7) رواه البخاري ( 4741 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 379 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 60 ]*
*
 
**س : ما مثال صفات الأفعال من الكتاب ؟
**
**جـ : مثل قوله تعالى :
**
**{ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ } ، 
**
**وقوله :* *
**{ هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ } . الآية ، 
**
**وقوله تعالى :* *
**{ وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ 
**
**وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ 
**
**وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ } ،
**
**وقوله تعالى :* *
**{ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ } ، 
**
**وقوله تعالى :* *
**{ وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الْأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ } ،
**
**وقوله تعالى :* *
**{ فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } ،
**
**وقوله تعالى :* *
**{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ } ، 
**
**وغيرها من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 61 ]*


*س : ما مثال صفات الأفعال من السنة ؟*


*جـ : مثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« ينزل ربنا* *كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا*
*حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر » (1) .* *الحديث ،*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الشفاعة :*

*«* *فيأتيهم الله** في صورته التي يعرفون فيقول :*
*أنا ربكم ، فيقولون : أنت ربنا » (2) . الحديث ،*

*ونعني بصفة الفعل هنا الإتيان
لا الصورة فافهم ،*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« إن الله* *يقبض* *يوم القيامة الأرض ،*

*وتكون السماوات* *بيمينه* *،
ثم يقول أنا الملك » (3) . الحديث ،*

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« لما خلق الله الخلق* *كتب بيده* *على نفسه*

*إن رحمتي تغلب غضبي » (4) ،*

*وفي حديث احتجاج آدم وموسى :*

*« فقال آدم : يا موسى ،*

*اصطفاك الله* *بكلامه 
**وخط لك التوراة بيده** » (5) ،*

*فكلامه تعالى ويده صفتا ذات** ،*

 *وتكلمه صفة ذات وفعل معا** ،*
 
 *وخطه التوراة صفة فعل** .* 
 
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« إن الله تعالى* *يبسط يده* *بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار*

*ويبسط يده* *بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل » (6) . الحديث ،* 

*وغيرها كثير .*

*==================*
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 1145 ، 6321 ) ، ومسلم ( مسافرين / 168 ، 169 ، 170 ) .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 6573 ، 7437 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 299 ) .*
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 4812 ، 6519 ، 7382 ) ، ومسلم ( صفة الجنة والنار / 23 ) .*
*(4) رواه البخاري ( 3194 ، 7422 ) ، ومسلم ( التوبة / 14 ، 15 ، 16 ) .*
*(5) رواه البخاري ( 6614 ، 3409 ، 4736 ) ، ومسلم ( القدر / 13 ) .*
*(6) رواه مسلم ( التوبة / 31 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 62 ]*

*س : هل يشتق من كل صفات الأفعال أسماء*

*أم أسماء الله كلها توقيفية ؟*


*جـ : لا بل أسماء الله تعالى كلها توقيفية ،*

*لا يسمى إلا بما سمى به نفسه في كتابه*

*أو أطلقه عليه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،* 
*وكل فعل أطلقه الله تعالى على نفسه*
*فهو فيما أطلق فيه مدح وكمال ،*
 
*ولكن ليس كلها وصف الله به نفسه مطلقا*
*ولا كلها يشتق منها أسماء ،* 

*بل منها ما وصف به نفسه مطلقا*
*كقوله تعالى :* 

*{ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ ثُمَّ رَزَقَكُمْ
ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ } ،*

*وسمى نفسه الخالق الرازق
المحيي المميت المدبر،*
 
*ومنها أفعال أطلقها الله تعالى على نفسه* 

*على سبيل الجزاء والمقابلة ،*
*وهي فيما سيقت له مدح وكمال*
 
*كقوله تعالى :* 
*{ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ } ،*
*{ وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ } ،* 
*{ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ} ،* 

*ولكن لا يجوز إطلاقها على الله في غير ما سيقت فيه من الآيات ،*

*فلا يقال أنه تعالى يمكر ويخادع ويستهزئ ونحو ذلك ،*
*وكذلك لا يقال ماكر مخادع مستهزئ ،*

*ولا يقوله مسلم ولا عاقل ،*

*فإن الله عز وجل لم يصف نفسه بالمكر والكيد والخداع* 
*إلا على وجه الجزاء لمن فعل ذلك بغير حق ،*

 
*وقد عُلم أن المجازاة على ذلك بالعدل حسنة من المخلوق ،*

*فكيف 
من الخلاق العليم
 العدل الحكيم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 63 ]*

 *س : ماذا يتضمن اسمه العلي الأعلى* 
 *وما في معناه كالظاهر والقاهر والمتعال ؟

*
 *جـ : يتضمن اسمه الأعلى الصفة المشتق منها ،*

 *وهو ثبوت العلو له عز وجل بجميع معانيه ،*

 *علو فوقيته*

* تعالى على عرشه عال على جميع خلقه ،*

 *بائن منهم ، رقيب عليهم ، يعلم ما هم عليه ،*

 *قد أحاط بكل شيء علما ، لا تخفى عليه منهم خافية .*

 *وعلو قهره*

* فلا مغالب له ولا منازع ولا مضاد ولا ممانع ،*

 *بل كل شيء خاضع لعظمته ، 

ذليل لعزته ،*

 *مستكين لكبريائه ، تحت تصرفه وقهره ،*

 *لا خروج له من قبضته .*

 *وعلو شأنه ،*

* فجميع صفات الكمال له ثابتة ،* 

 *وجميع النقائص عنه منتفية ،* 

*عز وجل وتبارك وتعالى ،* 

 *وجميع هذه المعاني للعلو متلازمة* 

*لا ينفك معنى منها عن الآخر .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 64 ]

*
 *س : ما دليل علو الفوقية من الكتاب ؟

*
*جـ : الأدلة الصريحة عليه لا تعد ولا تحصى ،*

 *فمنها هذه الأسماء وما في معناها ،*

 *ومنها قوله :* 

 *{* *الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى** }*

 *في سبعة مواضع من القرآن ،*

 *ومنها قوله تعالى :* 

 *{* *أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ** } ،*

 *ومنها قوله تعالى :* 

 *{* *يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ**} ،*

 *ومنها قوله تعالى :* 

 *{* *إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ 

وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ**} ،* 

 *وقوله تعالى :* 

 *{** تَعْرُجُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ* *} ،*

 *وقوله :* 

 *{* *يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ* *} ،*

 *وقوله تعالى :* 

 *{** يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ

وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ** } ،

*
*وغير ذلك كثير .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 65 ]*
 
*س : ما دليل ذلك من السنة ؟*

*جـ : أدلته من السنة كثيرة لا تحصى ،*
*منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الأوعال :*
  
*« والعرش فوق ذلك ، والله فوق العرش ،*
*وهو يعلم ما أنتم عليه » (1) ،* 
 
*وقوله لسعد في قصة قريظة :*

*« لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الملك
من فوق سبعة أرقعة » ،*
 
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للجارية :*
*« أين الله ؟ قالت في السماء .*
*قال : " اعتقها فإنها مؤمنة» (2) ،* 
 
*وأحاديث معراج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،* 
 
 *وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث تعاقب الملائكة :*

 *« ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم
فيسألهم وهو أعلم بهم » (3) . الحديث ،*
 
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« من تصدق بعدل ثمرة من كسب طيب*

 *ولا يصعد إلى الله إلا الطيب » (4) . الحديث ،*
 
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الوحي :*
*« إذا قضى الله الأمر في السماء* 
 *ضربت الملائكة بأجنحتها خضعانا لقوله*
 *كأنه سلسلة على صفوان » (5) . الحديث ،*
 
*وغير ذلك كثير ،*
*وقد أقر بذلك جميع المخلوقات إلا الجهمية .*
*==================*
 *(1) ( ضعيف جدا ) ، رواه ابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( 577 ) ، وأبو داود ( 2724 ) ،*
*والترمذي ( 3320 ) ، وابن خزيمة في التوحيد ( 68 )* 

*من طرق عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الرازي ، ثنا عمرو بن أبي قيس ، عن سماك ، 
عن عبد الله بن عميرة ، عن الأحنف بن قيس عن العباس مرفوعا . . ) ،* 

*وفيه عبد الله بن عميرة ، قال الذهبي : فيه جهالة ، 
وقال البخاري : لا يعرف له سماع من الأحنف بن قيس .*
*والحديث أخرجه أبو داود أيضا وابن ماجه ( 193 ) ، 
والآجري في الشريعة ص ( 292 )*
*من طريق أخرى عن عمرو بن أبي محسن ، 
وعمرو هذا صدوق له أوهام وله بعض المتابعات الأخرى وهي واهية ،*

*ومنها ما أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 206 ، 207 ) في سنده يحيى بن العلاء متهم بالوضع .*
*(2) رواه مسلم ( مساجد 33 ).*
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 555 ، 3223 ) ، ومسلم ( مساجد / 210 ) .*
*(4) رواه البخاري ( 7430 ، 1410 ) ، ومسلم ( الزكاة / 63 ) .*
*(5) رواه البخاري ( 4701 ، 4800 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 66 ]* * 
س : ماذا قال أئمة الدين من السلف الصالح 
في مسألة الاستواء ؟

جـ : قولهم بأجمعهم رحمهم الله تعالى :

الاستواء غير مجهول ، والكيف غير معقول ،

والإيمان به واجب ، والسؤال عنه بدعة ،

ومن الله الرسالة ، وعلى الرسول البلاغ ، 

وعلينا التصديق والتسليم ،
**

وهكذا قولهم 

في جميع آيات الأسماء والصفات وأحاديثها :
 
**{ آمَنَّا بِهِ 
كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا } ،

{ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ 
وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ } .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 67 ]*

*س : ما* *دليل علو القهر من الكتاب** ؟*

*جـ : أدلته كثيرة ،* 

*منها قوله تعالى :* 
*{ وَهُوَ* *الْقَاهِرُ* *فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ } ،* 
 
*وهو متضمن لعلو القهر والفوقية ،*
 
*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ اللَّهُ 
**الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ** } ،*
 
*وقوله تعالى :*
*{ لِمَنِ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ
**لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ** } ،*
 
*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنْذِرٌ 
وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ
الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ } ،*
  
*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ* *إِلَّا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا** } ،*
 
*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ* 
 *إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*
 *فَانْفُذُوا لَا تَنْفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ } ،*
  
*وغير ذلك من الآيات .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 68 ]*

*س : ما دليل ذلك من السنة ؟*

*جـ : أدلته من السنة كثيرة ،*

*منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة
أنت آخذ بناصيتها » (1) ،*
 
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« اللهم إني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ،*

*ناصيتي بيدك ، 

ماض في حكمك ،* 

*عدل في قضاؤك » (2) . الحديث ،*
 
  
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« إنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك ،* 

 *إنه لا يذلّ من واليت 

ولا يعز من عاديت » (3) ،*
 
*وغير ذلك كثير .*

*==================*
*(1) رواه مسلم ( الذكر / 61 ، 62 ، 63 ) .*
*(2) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 391 ، 452 ) ، تقدم هامش 3 س 52 .*
  *(3) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أحمد ( 1 / 199 ، 200 ) ، وأبو داود ( 1425 ، 1426 ) ، والترمذي ( 464 ) ،* 
 *وابن ماجه ( 1178 ) ، والحاكم ( 3 / 172 ) ، والنسائي ( 1746 ، 1178 ) ،*

 *قال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه . وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود مشيرا إلى قبوله ،*

 *وقال الشيخ شاكر رحمه الله : إسناده صحيح .*
 *قال الشيخ الألباني : زاد النسائي في آخر القنوت ( وصلى الله على النبي الأمي ) وإسنادها ضعيف ،*
 *وقد ضعفها الحافظ بن حجر العسقلاني والزرقاني وغيرهم ، ا هـ . ( صفة صلاة النبي 160 ) ،* 

 *وقال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط الشيخين إلا أن محمد بن جعفر بن أبي كثير*
* قد خالف إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن عقبة في إسناده ،*
 *وقد صححه ابن خزيمة ( 1095 ) والألباني .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 69 ]*
*س : ما* *دليل علو الشأن*
*وما الذي يجب نفيه عن الله عز وجل ؟*

*جـ : اعلم أن علو الشأن هو ما تضمنه اسمه*

*القدوس السلام

 الكبير المتعال

 وما في معناها ،*

*واستلزمته جميع صفات كماله ونعوت جلاله ،*

*فتعالى في أحديته أن يكون لغيره ملك أو قسط منه ،*
*أو يكون عونا له ،* 
*أو ظهيرا أو شفيعا عنده بدون إذنه أو عليه يجير ،*

*وتعالى في عظمته وكبريائه وملكوته وجبروته* 
*عن أن يكون له منازع أو مغالب* 
*أو ولي من الذل أو نصير ،*

*وتعالى في صمديته عن الصاحبة والولد*
*والوالد والكفؤ والنظير ،*

*وتعالى في كمال حياته وقيوميته وقدرته*
*عن الموت والسنة والنوم والتعب والإعياء ،* 

*وتعالى في كمال علمه عن الغفلة والنسيان*
*وعن عزوب مثقال ذرة عن علمه* 
*في** الأرض أو في السماء ،*

*وتعالى في كمال حكمته وحمده عن خلق شيء عبثا*
*وعن ترك الخلق سدى* 
*بلا أمر ولا نهي ولا بعث ولا جزاء ،*

*وتعالى في كمال عدله عن أن يظلم أحدا مثقال ذرة* 
*أو أن يهضمه شيئا من حسناته ،*

*وتعالى في كمال غناه عن أن يُطعَم أو يُرزَق*
*أو يفتقر إلى غيره في شيء ،* 

*وتعالى في جميع ما وصف به نفسه* 
*ووصفه به رسوله عن التعطيل والتمثيل ،*
*وسبحانه وبحمده* 
*وعز وجل وتبارك وتعالى*
*وتنزه وتقدس* 

*عن كل ما ينافي إلهيته وربوبيته* 
*وأسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العلى* 

*: { وَلَهُ الْمَثَلُ* *الْأَعْلَى

 فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*

*وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } ،*

*ونصوص الوحي من الكتاب والسنة 

* *في هذا الباب معلومة مفهومة 

مع كثرتها وشهرتها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 70 ]*
 
*س : ما معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأسماء الحسنى*
*« من أحصاها دخل الجنة » ؟*

*جـ : قد فُسِّر ذلك بمعاني

منها :*

 *حفظها ودعاء الله بها والثناء عليه بجميعها ،*

*ومنها
 
أن ما كان يسوغ الاقتداء به كالرحيم والكريم*

 *فيمرن العبد نفسه 
على أن يصح له الاتصاف بها فيما يليق به* 

*وما كان يختص به نفسه تعالى 
كالجبار والعظيم والمتكبر ،* 

*فعلى العبد الإقرار بها 
والخضوع لها وعدم التحلي بصفة منها ،* 

*وما كان فيه معنى الوعد كالغفور الشكور* 

 *العفو الرؤوف الحليم الجواد الكريم ،* 

 *فليقف منه عند الطمع والرغبة ،*

*وما كان فيه معنى الوعيد كعزيز ذي انتقام*

 *شديد العقاب سريع الحساب ،*

 *فليقف منه عند الخشية والرهبة .*

*ومنها
 
شهود العبد إياها وإعطاؤها حقها معرفة وعبودية ،*

*مثاله
 
من شهد علو الله تعالى على خلقه وفوقيته عليهم*

 *واستواءه على عرشه بائنا من خلقه مع إحاطته بهم* 

 *علما وقدرة وغير ذلك ، 

* 
 *وتعبد بمقتضى هذه الصفة بحيث يصير لقلبه صمدا* 

 *يعرج إليه مناجيا له مطرقا واقفا بين يديه* 

 *وقوف العبد الذليل بين يدي الملك العزيز ،* 

*فيشعر بأن كلمه وعمله صاعد إليه معروض عليه* 

 *فيستحي أن يصعد إليه من كلمه وعمله 

ما يخزيه ويفضحه هنالك ،*

*ويشهد نزول الأمر والمراسيم الإلهية*

 *إلى أقطار العوالم كل وقت بأنواع التدبير والتصرف* 

 *من الإماتة والإحياء والإعزاز والإذلال ،* 

 *والخفض والرفع والعطاء والمنع* 

 *وكشف البلاء وإرساله ومداولة الأيام بين الناس*

*إلى غير ذلك من التصرفات في المملكة 

التي لا يتصرف فيها سواه ،*

*فمراسيمه نافذة فيها كما يشاء* 

*{ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ

ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ*

*فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ

أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ } ،*


*فمن وفى هذا المشهد حقه معرفة وعبودية*
*فقد استغنى بربه وكفاه ،* 

*وكذلك من شهد علمه المحيط وسمعه وبصره*
*وحياته وقيوميته وغيرها* 

*ولا يُرزق هذا المشهد
إلا السابقون المقربون .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 71 ]

*
 *س : ما ضد توحيد الأسماء والصفات ؟

*
*جـ : ضده الإلحاد في أسماء الله وصفاته وآياته ،*
* وهو ثلاثة أنواع :*

 *الأول :*

*إلحاد المشركين*

* الذين عدلوا بأسماء الله تعالى عما هي عليه*
* وسموا بها أوثانهم ،* 
* فزادوا ونقصوا فاشتقوا اللات من الإله* 
* والعزى من العزيز* 
* ومناة من المنان .*

 *الثاني :* 

*إلحاد المشبهة* 

*الذين يكيفون صفات الله تعالى ،* 
* ويشبهونها بصفات خلقه* 
* وهو مقابل لإلحاد المشركين ،*

 *فأولئك سووا المخلوق برب العالمين ،*

 *وهؤلاء جعلوه بمنزلة الأجسام المخلوقة وشبهوه بها*
* تعالى وتقدس .*

 *الثالث :* 

*إلحاد النفاة المعطلة ،*

* وهم قسمان :* 

 *قسم* *أثبتوا ألفاظ أسمائه تعالى*
* ونفوا عنه ما تضمنته من صفات الكمال فقالوا :* 

 *رحمن رحيم بلا رحمة ، عليم بلا علم ،*
* سميع بلا سمع ، بصير بلا بصر ،*
* قدير بلا قدرة ،*
* وأطردوا بقيتها كذلك .* 

 *وقسم* *صرحوا بنفي الأسماء ومتضمناتها بالكلية ،* 
* ووصفوه بالعدم المحض الذي لا اسم له ولا صفة ،* 
*سبحان الله وتعالى* 
*عما يقول الظالمون الجاحدون الملحدون علوا كبيرا* 

 *{ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا* 

*فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا } ،* 

 *{ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ* 

* وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ } ،

*
 *{ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ* 

* وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 72 ]*

*س : هل جميع أنواع التوحيد متلازمة*

*فينافيها كلها ما ينافي نوعا منها ؟*

*جـ : نعم هي متلازمة ،*

*فمن* *أشرك* *في نوع منها فهو مشرك في البقية ،*

*مثال ذلك دعاء غير الله وسؤاله* 

*ما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله ،*

*فدعاؤه إياه عبادة بل مخ العبادة ،*

*صرفها لغير الله من دون الله ،* 

*فهذا* *شرك في الإلهية** ،*


*وسؤاله إياه تلك الحاجة من جلب خير أو دفع شر* 

*معتقدا أنه قادر على قضاء ذلك ،* 

*هذا شرك في الربوبية* 

*حيث اعتقد أنه متصرف مع الله في ملكوته ،*


*ثم إنه لم يدعه هذا الدعاء من دون الله* 

*إلا مع اعتقاده أنه يسمعه على البعد والقرب* 

*في أي وقت كان وفي أي مكان ويصرحون بذلك ،*

*وهو* *شرك في الأسماء والصفات*

*حيث أثبت له سمعا محيطا بجميع المسموعات ،* 

*لا يحجبه قرب ولا بعد ،*


*فاستلزم هذا الشرك في الإلهية*

*الشرك في الربوبية والأسماء والصفات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 73 ]*


*س : ما* *الدليل على الإيمان بالملائكة من الكتاب والسنة** ؟*

*جـ : أدلة ذلك من الكتاب كثيرة ،

* *منها قوله تعالى :

* *{ وَالْمَلَائِكَة ُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ 

وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو نَ لِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى : 

* *{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ 

**وَيُسَبِّحُونَه ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ } ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :

* *{ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ 

**فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ } ،*

*وتقدم الإيمان بهم من السنة في حديث جبريل وغيره ،* 

*وفي صحيح مسلم
أن الله تعالى خلقهم من نور (1) ،* 

*والأحاديث في شأنهم كثيرة .*


*==================*
* (1) رواه مسلم ( الزهد / 60 ) ، وأحمد ( 6 / 153 ، 168 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 74 ]

*
 *س : ما* *معنى الإيمان بالملائكة** ؟*


*جـ : هو الإقرار الجازم بوجودهم* 

 *وأنهم خلق من خلق الله مربوبون مسخرون* 

 *و { عِبَادٌ مُكْرَمُونَ لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ* 
 *وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ } ،* 

 *{ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ } ،* 

 *{ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلَا يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ }*

 *{ يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ } ،* 

 *ولا يسأمون ولا يستحسرون .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 75 ]*
 
*س : اذكر بعض أنواعهم
 باعتبار ما هيأهم الله له ووكلهم به ؟*

*جـ : هم باعتبار ذلك أقسام كثيرة ،*

*فمنهم
الموكل بأداء الوحي إلى الرسل وهو* 
*الروح الأمين جبريل عليه السلام ،*

*ومنهم
الموكل بالقطر وهو ميكائيل عليه السلام ،*

*ومنهم 
الموكل بالصور وهو إسرافيل عليه السلام ،* 

*ومنهم 
الموكل بقبض الأرواح وهو ملك الموت وأعوانه ،*

*ومنهم 
الموكل بأعمال العباد وهم الكرام الكاتبون ،* 

*ومنهم 
الموكل بحفظ العبد من بين يديه ومن خلفه وهم المعقبات ،* 

*ومنهم 
الموكل بالجنة ونعيمها وهم رضوان ومن معه ،*

*ومنهم 
الموكل بالنار وعذابها وهم مالك ومن معه من الزبانية ،*

*ورؤساؤهم تسعة عشر ،*

*ومنهم 
الموكل بفتنة القبر وهم منكر ونكير ،*

*ومنهم حملة العرش ،* 

*ومنهم الكروبيون ،*

*ومنهم 
الموكل بالنطف في الأرحام من تخليقها وكتابة ما يراد بها ،* 

*ومنهم 
الملائكة يدخلون البيت المعمور*

*يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك
ثم لا يعودون إليه آخر ما عليهم ،*

*ومنهم 
ملائكة سياحون يتبعون مجالس الذكر ،*

*ومنهم
صفوف قيام لا يفترون ،*

*منهم
ركع سجد لا يرفعون ،* 

*ومنهم غير من ذكر* 


*{ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ* 
*وَمَا هِيَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْبَشَرِ } ،*

*ونصوص هذه الأقسام من الكتاب والسنة لا تخفى .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 76 ]*
 
*س : ما* *دليل الإيمان بالكتب** ؟*

*جـ : أدلته كثيرة منها قوله تعالى :*

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ* 
 
 *وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ* 
 
 *وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ } ،* 

 *وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا* 
 
 *وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ* 
 
 *وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ*
 
 *لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ } . الآيات ،*

*وغيرها كثير ،*

*ويكفي في ذلك قوله تعالى :* 

*{ وَقُلْ آمَنْتُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ كِتَابٍ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 77 ]

س : هل سميت جميع الكتب في القرآن ؟* *جـ : سمى الله منها في القرآن :* 
*هو ، والتوراة ، والإنجيل ، والزبور ،* 
*وصحف إبراهيم وموسى ، وذكر الباقي جملة* 

*فقال تعالى :* 

*{ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ*  
*نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ*  
*وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا } ،*

*وقال تعالى :*

*{ أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي صُحُفِ مُوسَى*  
*وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ*  
*وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ } ،*

*فما ذكر الله منها تفصيلا* *
وجب علينا الإيمان به تفصيلا ،*

*وما ذكر منها إجمالا* *
وجب علينا الإيمان به إجمالا ،*

*فنقول فيه ما أمر الله به رسوله :* 

*{ وَقُلْ آمَنْتُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ كِتَابٍ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 78 ]*

*س : ما* *معنى الإيمان بكتب الله عز وجل** ؟*

 *جـ : معناه التصديق الجازم 

بأن جميعها منزل من عند الله عز وجل ،*

*وأن الله تكلم بها حقيقة ،*

*فمنها* *
المسموع منه تعالى من وراء حجاب بدون واسطة الرسول الملكي ،* 

*ومنها**
ما بلغه الرسول الملكي إلى الرسول البشري ،* 

*ومنها* *
ما كتبه الله تعالى بيده* 

*كما قال تعالى :* 

*{ وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا
أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ* 

*أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا 
فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ } ،*

*وقال تعالى لموسى :* 

*{ إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي } ،*

*{ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا } ،*

*وقال تعالى في شأن التوراة :* 

*{ وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الْأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ
مَوْعِظَةً وَتَفْصِيلًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ } ،*

*وقال في عيسى :*

*{ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا } ،*

*وتقدم ذكرها بلفظ التنزيل ،*

*وقال تعالى في شأن القرآن :* 

*{ لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنْزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ* 

*وَالْمَلَائِكَة ُ يَشْهَدُونَ 
وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا } ،*

*وقال تعالى فيه :*

*{ وَقُرْآنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى*

*النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ*

*وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلًا } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ* 

*نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ* 

*عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ* 

*بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ } . الآيات ،* 

*وقال تعالى فيه :* 

*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِالذِّكْرِ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ* 

*وَإِنَّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ*

*تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ } . الآيات ،*

*وغيرها كثير .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 79 ]*

*س : ما* *منزلة القرآن من الكتب المتقدمة** ؟*

 *جـ : قال الله تعالى فيه :* 

 *{ وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ* 
 *مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ } ،*

 *وقال تعالى :* 

 *{ وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ*
 *وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ* 
 *وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ } ،*

 *وقال تعالى :* 

 *{ مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ* 
 *وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ } ،*

 *قال أهل التفسير :*

 *مهيمنا مؤتمنا وشاهدا على ما قبله من الكتب ومصدقا لها ،*

 *يعني يصدق : ما فيها من الصحيح ،* 
 *وينفي ما وقع فيها من تحريف وتبديل وتغيير ،*
 *ويحكم عليها بالنسخ أو التقرير ،* 
 *ولهذا يخضع له كل متمسك بالكتب المتقدمة* 
 *ممن لم ينقلب على عقبيه ،*

 *كما قال تبارك وتعالى :* 

 *{ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ هُمْ بِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ*
 *وَإِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّنَا* 
 *إِنَّا كُنَّا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مُسْلِمِينَ } ،*

 *وغير ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 80 ]*
 
*س : ما الذي يجب التزامه في حق القرآن* 
*على جميع الأمة ؟*

*جـ : هو اتباعه ظاهرا وباطنا والتمسك به والقيام بحقه ،*

*قال الله تعالى :*
*{ وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ* 
*وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ } ،* 

*وقال تعالى :* 

*{ وَالَّذِينَ يُمَسِّكُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ*
*إِنَّا لَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ } ،* 

*وهي عامة في كل كتاب والآيات في ذلك كثيرة ،* 
*وأوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتاب الله فقال :*

*« فخذوا بكتاب الله وتمسكوا به » (1) ،*

*وفي حديث علي مرفوعا :*
*« إنها ستكون فتن » (2) .*

*« قلت : ما المخرج منها يا رسول الله ؟*
*قال : " كتاب الله » . وذكر الحديث .*

*==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 36 ) ، وأحمد ( 4 / 366 ، 367 ) .* 
*(2) ( ضعيف ) ، رواه أحمد ( 1 / 91 ) ، والترمذي ( 2906 ) ، والدارمي ( 3334 ) ،
قال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ،
وإسناده مجهول وفي الحارث مقال .
* *وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده ضعيف جدا من أجل الحارث الأعور .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 81 ]*


*س : ما* *معنى التمسك بالكتاب والقيام بحقه** ؟*

 *جـ : حفظه وتلاوته 
والقيام به آناء الليل والنهار*


*وتدبر آياته 
وإحلال حلاله 
وتحريم حرامه
**والانقياد لأوامره ،*

*والانزجار بزواجره
والاعتبار بأمثاله 
والاتعاظ بقصصه*

*والعمل بمحكمه 
والتسليم لمتشابهه 
والوقوف عند حدوده ،* 

*وينفون عنه تحريف الغالين 
وانتحال المبطلين ،*

*والنصيحة له بكل معانيها 
والدعوة إلى ذلك على بصيرة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 82 ]*


* س : ما حكم من قال بخلق القرآن ؟*
 *جـ : القرآن كلام الله عز وجل حقيقة حروفه ومعانيه ،*

 *ليس كلامه الحروف دون المعاني ،
ولا المعاني دون الحروف ،*

 *تكلم الله به قولا وأنزله على نبيه وحيا ،* 

 *وآمن به المؤمنون حقا ،*

 *فهو وإن خط بالبنان وتلي باللسان وحفظ بالجنان*

 *وسمع بالآذان وأبصرته العينان
لا يخرجه ذلك عن كونه كلام الرحمن ،*

 *فالأنامل والمداد والأقلام والأوراق مخلوقة ،* 

 *والمكتوب بها غير مخلوق والألسن والأصوات مخلوقة ،*

 *والمتلو بها على اختلافها غير مخلوق ،* 

 *والصدور مخلوقة والمحفوظ فيها غير مخلوق ،*

 *والأسماع مخلوقة والمسموع غير مخلوق ،*

*قال الله تعالى :*

* { إِنَّهُ لَقُرْآنٌ كَرِيمٌ فِي كِتَابٍ مَكْنُونٍ } ،

* 
*وقال تعالى :*
*{ بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ*
*وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ } ،*

*وقال تعالى :* 
*{ وَاتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ } ،* 

*وقال تعالى :*

*{ وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ
فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ } ،*

*وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :* 
*" أديموا النظر في المصحف " .* 

*والنصوص في ذلك لا تحصى ،*

*ومن قال القرآن أو شيء من القرآن مخلوق*
*فهو كافر كفرا أكبر يخرجه من الإسلام بالكلية ؛*

*لأن القرآن كلام الله تعالى 
منه بدأ وإليه يعود ، وكلامه صفته ،*

 *ومن قال شيء من صفات الله مخلوق فهو كافر مرتد* 

*يعرض عليه الرجوع إلى الإسلام 
فإن رجع وإلا قتل كفرا*
*ليس له شيء من أحكام المسلمين .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 83 ]*

*س : هل صفة الكلام ذاتية أو فعلية ؟*

 *جـ : أما باعتبار تعلق صفة الكلام بذات الله عز وجل 

واتصافه تعالى بها ،*

*فمن صفات ذاته كعلمه تعالى بل هو من علمه ،
*
*وأنزله بعلمه ، وهو أعلم بما ينزل ،
*
*وأما باعتبار تكلمه بمشيئته وإرادته فصفة فعل ،*

*كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« إذا أراد الله أن يوحي بالأمر تكلم بالوحي » (1) . الحديث -*

*ولهذا قال السلف الصالح رحمهم الله في صفة الكلام :*

*إنها صفة ذات وفعل معا ،*
*فالله سبحانه وتعالى لم يزل ولا يزال متصفا بالكلام أزلا وأبدا*
*وتكلمه وتكليمه بمشيئته وإرادته ،
*
*فيتكلم إذا شاء متى شاء وكيف شاء*
*بكلام يسمعه من يشاء وكلامه صفته لا غاية له ولا انتهاء* 

*{ قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ*
*قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَدًا } ،*

*{ وَلَوْ أَنَّمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلَامٌ* 
*وَالْبَحْرُ يَمُدُّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ* 
*مَا نَفِدَتْ كَلِمَاتُ اللَّهِ } ،* 

*{ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا* 
*لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ } .*

================== *(1) تقدم وهو ضعيف .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 84 ]*


*س : من هم الواقفة وما حكمهم ؟*

*جـ : الواقفة هم الذين يقولون في القرآن :*

*لا نقول هو كلام الله ولا نقول مخلوق .*

*قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى :*

*( من كان منهم يحسن الكلام فهو جهمي ،*

*ومن كان لا يحسنه بل كان جاهلا جهلا بسيطا* 
*فهو تقام عليه الحجة بالبيان والبرهان ،*
*فإن تاب وآمن بأنه كلام الله تعالى غير مخلوق ،*
*وإلا فهو شر من الجهمية ) (1) .*
 
==================
*(1) انظر كتاب السنة لعبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهما الله ( 1 / 179 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 85 ]*

*س : ما* *حكم من قال لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق** ؟*

 *جـ : هذه العبارة لا يجوز إطلاقها نفيا ولا إثباتا ؛*

*لأن اللفظ معنى مشترك بين التلفظ الذي هو فعل العبد ،*
*وبين الملفوظ به الذي هو القرآن ،*
*فإذا أطلق القول بخلقه شمل المعنى الثاني ،*
*ورجع إلى قول* *الجهمية* *،* 

*وإذا قيل :* 

*غير مخلوق شمل المعنى الأول الذي هو فعل العبد ،*

*وهذا من* *بدع الاتحادية** ،*

*ولهذا قال السلف الصالح رحمهم الله تعالى :*

*من قال لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق فهو* *جهمي* *،*

*ومن قال غير مخلوق فهو مبتدع (1) .*

==================
*(1) انظر كتاب السنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ( 1 / 164 ، 165 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 86 ]*


*س : ما دليل الإيمان بالرسل** ؟*

*جـ : أدلته كثيرة من الكتاب والسنة ،*

*منها قوله تعالى :* 

*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ* 

*وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ* 

*وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ* 

*وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلًا* 

*أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا* 

*وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا 

**وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ* *
وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ

**أُولَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ } ،* 


*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« آمنت بالله ورسله » (1) .*

*================
**(1) رواه البخاري ( 1354 ، 6173 ) ، ومسلم ( الفتن95 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 87 ]* 

*س : ما معنى الإيمان بالرسل ؟*
 
 *جـ : هو التصديق الجازم 

بأن الله تعالى بعث في كل أمة رسولا منهم
*
*يدعوهم إلى 
**عبادة الله وحده
**والكفر بما يُعبد من دونه* *،* 

*وأن جميعهم صادقون مصدقون بارون 
**راشدون
*
*كرام بررة أتقياء أمناء هداة* *مهتدون* *، 
*
*وبالبراهين الظاهرة والآيات الباهرة من ربهم* *مؤيدون* *،*

*وأنهم بلغوا جميع ما أرسلهم الله به ،

لم يكتموا ، ولم يغيروا ،
*
*ولم يزيدوا فيه من عند أنفسهم حرفا ولم ينقصوه ،*

*{ فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ } ،*

*وأنهم كلهم على الحق المبين ،* 

*وأن الله تعالى اتخذ* *إبراهيم* *خليلا ،
*
*واتخذ* *محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم** خليلا
*
*وكلَّم* *موسى* *تكليما ،
*
*ورفع* *إدريس* *مكانا عليا ،
*
*وأن* *عيسى* *عبد الله ورسوله

وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه*

*وأن الله فضل بعضهم على بعض 

ورفع بعضهم درجات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 88 ]*

*س : هل اتفقت دعوة الرسل* 

*فيما يأمرون به وينهون عنه ؟*

*جـ : اتفقت دعوتهم من أولهم إلى آخرهم 
*
*على أصل العبادة وأساسها ،
*
*وهو التوحيد

بأن يُفرَد الله تعالى بجميع أنواع العبادة*

*اعتقادا وقولا وعملا ،*

*ويُكفَر بكل ما يُعبَد من دونه ،*

*وأما الفروض المتعبد بها فقد يفرض على هؤلاء
*
*من الصلاة والصوم ونحوها مالا يفرض على الآخرين ،
*
*ويحرم على هؤلاء ما يحل للآخرين ، 
*
*امتحانا من الله تعالى* 

*{ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 89 ]

*

*س : ما الدليل على اتفاقهم في أصل العبادة المذكورة ؟

*
*جـ : الدليل على ذلك من الكتاب على نوعين*

*مجمل ومفصل .*

*أما المجمل فمثل قوله تعالى :

*
*{ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا* 
*أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ* 
*وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ } ،*


*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ*

*إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ*

*أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا*
*فَاعْبُدُونِ } ،* 


*وقوله تعالى :*

*{ وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا*

*أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ } . الآيات ،

*
*وأما المفصل فمثل قوله تعالى :

*
*{ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ*

*فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ } ،*

*
{ وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا* 

*قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ } ،*

*
{ وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا* 

*قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ } ،*

*
{ وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا* 

*قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ } ،*

*
{ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ* 

*إِنَّنِي بَرَاءٌ مِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي } ،* 

*
وقال موسى :* 

*{ إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ* 

*وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا } ،* 

*
{ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ* 

*اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ* 

*إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ* 

*فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ
 وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ} ،*

*
{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنْذِرٌ* 

*وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ } .*

*وغيرها من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 90 ]*

*س : ما دليل اختلاف شرائعهم 
*
*في فروعها من الحلال والحرام ؟*


 *جـ : قول الله عز وجل :*

*{ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا*

*وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً* 

*وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ 

فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ } .*

*قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما :*

*( شرعة ومنهاجا ) : سبيلا وسنة .*

*ومثله قال مجاهد وعكرمة والحسن البصري*

*وقتادة والضحاك والسدي وأبو إسحاق السبيعي ،*

*وفي صحيح البخاري :*

*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« نحن معاشر الأنبياء إخوة لعلات ، ديننا واحد » (1) .* 
*يعني بذلك التوحيد
الذي بعث الله به كل رسول أرسله

**وضمنه كل كتاب أنزله ،* 

*وأما الشرائع 

فمختلفة في الأوامر والنواهي والحلال والحرام*

*{ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا } .*

==================
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 3443 ) ، ومسلم ( الفضائل / 143 ، 144 ، 145 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 91 ]*

*س :* *هل قص الله جميع الرسل في القرآن** ؟*

 *جـ : قد قص الله علينا من أنبائهم ما فيه كفاية وموعظة وعبرة ،*
*ثم قال تعالى :*
*{ وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ* 

*وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ } .* 

*فنؤمن بجميعهم تفصيلا فيما فصل ،*
*وإجمالا فيما أجمل .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 92 ]*

*س : كم سمى منهم في القرآن ؟*

*جـ : سمى منهم فيه آدم ونوح وإدريس*
*وهود وصالح وإبراهيم وإسماعيل*
*وإسحاق ويعقوب ويوسف ولوط*
*وشعيب ويونس وموسى وهارون*
*وإلياس وزكريا ويحيى واليسع* 
*وذا الكفل وداود وسليمان وأيوب ،*
*وذكر الأسباط جملة ،*
*وعيسى ومحمد 
**صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*وعليهم أجمعين .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 93 ]*

*س : من هم أولو العزم من الرسل ؟*

*جـ : هم خمسة ذكرهم الله عز وجل على انفرادهم*
*في موضعين من كتابه :*
*الموضع الأول :*
*في سورة الأحزاب - وهو قوله تعالى :* 
*{ وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَمِنْكَ* 
*وَمِنْ نُوحٍ وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ } . الآية ،*

*الموضع الثاني :

في سورة الشورى وهو قوله تعالى :* 

*{ شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ 

مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ* 
*وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى* 
*أَنْ أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ } . الآية .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 94 ]*

*س : من* *أول الرسل** ؟*

 *جـ : أولهم بعد الاختلاف نوح عليه السلام ،*

 *كما قال تعالى :*

 *{ إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ 

كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ } ،*

 *وقال تعالى :* 
 *{ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ 

وَالْأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 95 ]*

*س : متى كان الاختلاف ؟*

 *جـ : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما :

**كان بين نوح وآدم عشرة قرون* 
*كلهم على شريعة من الحق فاختلفوا ،*
*" فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين " (1) .*

*==================
**(1) ( صحيح ) ، رواه الحاكم ( 2 / 546 ، 547 ) ،*
*وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي ،*
*والألباني في كتابه « تحذير الساجد ».*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 96 ]*

*س : من هو خاتم النبيين ؟*

*جـ : خاتم النبيين
محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 97 ]*

*س : ما الدليل على ذلك ؟*

 *جـ : قال الله تعالى :*
*{ مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ 
*
*وَلَكِنْ 
رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ } ،*

 *وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

* *« إنه سيكون بعدي كذابون ثلاثون 

**كلهم يدعي أنه نبي 
*
*وأنا خاتم النبيين 

ولا نبي بعدي » (1) .* 

*وفي الصحيح قوله لعلي رضي الله عنه :*
 *« ألا ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى*

 *إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي » (2) .* 

*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الدجال :*

*« وأنا خاتم النبيين 

ولا نبي بعدي » (3) .* 

*وغير ذلك كثير .*

==================
*(1) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أحمد ( 5 / 278 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4252 ) ،* *والترمذي ( 2219 ) قال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ،* 
*وقد صححه الألباني وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ،*
*وفي مسلم : « لا تقوم الساعة حتى يبعث دجالون كذابون* 
*قريب من ثلاثين كلهم يزعم أنه رسول الله ) . ( الفتن / 84 ) .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 3706 ، 4416 ) ،*
*ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 31 ) ،* 
*وأحمد ( 1 / 182 ، 184 ، 3 / 32 ) ،*
*والترمذي ( 3724 ، 3731 ) .* 
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 3535 ) ، ومسلم ( الفضائل / 22 ) ،*  *وأحمد ( 2 / 398 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 98 ]*

*س : بماذا اختص نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*عن غيره من الأنبياء ؟*

 *جـ : له صلى الله عليه وسلم خصائص كثيرة

قد أُفردت بالتصنيف 

منها** :*

*كونه خاتم النبيين كما ذكرنا ،*

*ومنها :

كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد ولد آدم*

*كما فسر به قوله تعالى :* 
*{ تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ*

*مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ } ،*

*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« أنا سيد ولد آدم ولا فخر » (1) ،*

*ومنها : 

بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الناس عامة جنهم وإنسهم*

*كما قال تعالى :* 

*{ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا } . الآية ،*
*وقال تعالى :*

*{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا } ،*

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*« أعطيت خمسا لم يعطهن أحد قبلي :* 
*نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ،

وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا ،

**فأيما رجل من أمتي أدركته الصلاة فليصل ،* 
*وأحلت لي الغنائم ولم تحل لأحد قبلي ،*
*وأعطيت الشفاعة ،*
*وكان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة ،*
*وبعثت إلى الناس عامة » (2) ،* 

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« والذي نفسي بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة* 

*يهودي ولا نصراني ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به* 

*إلا كان من أصحاب النار » (3) .*

*وله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخصائص* 

*غير ما ذكرنا فتتبعها من النصوص .*

==================
*(1) ( صحيح ) ، رواه أحمد ( 1 / 281 ، 282 ، 295 ) ،*
*والترمذي ( 3615 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 4308 ) ،*
*وأبو يعلى ( 7 / 4305 ) ، وابن حبان ( 2127 ) ،*
*قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وقد صححه الشيخ الألباني ،*
*وفي مسلم : ( أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة « ( الفضائل / 2278 ) .*

*(2) رواه البخاري ( 438 ، 3122 ) ، ومسلم ( مساجد / 3 ) .*
*(3) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 240 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 99 ]*

*س : ما هي* *معجزات الأنبياء** ؟*

*جـ : المعجزات هي أمر خارق للعادة 
*
*مقرون بالتحدي سالم عن المعارضة ،* 

*وهي إما حسية 

تشاهد بالبصر أو تسمع 

كخروج الناقة من الصخرة ،*

*وانقلاب العصا حية ،

وكلام الجمادات ، ونحو ذلك ،*

*وإما معنوية 

تشاهد بالبصيرة كمعجزة القرآن ،*

*وقد أوتي نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من ( كل ذلك ) ،* 

*فما من معجزة كانت لنبي* 

*إلا وله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم منها في بابها ،*

*فمن المحسوسات :

انشقاق القمر ، وحنين الجذع ،* 

*ونبع الماء من بين أصابعه الشريفة ، 

وكلام الذراع ، وتسبيح الطعام ،*

*وغير ذلك مما تواترت به الأخبار الصحيحة* 

*ولكنها كغيرها من معجزات الأنبياء*

*التي انقرضت بانقراض أعصارهم ولم يبق إلا ذكرها ،* 

*وإنما المعجزة الباقية الخالدة 
هي هذا القرآن الذي لا تنقضي عجائبه* 

*و { لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ 
*
*تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 100 ]*


*س : ما دليل إعجاز القرآن ؟* 

 *جـ : الدليل على ذلك نزوله في أكثر من عشرين سنة*

*متحديا به أفصح الخلق وأقدرها على الكلام*

*وأبلغها منطقا وأعلاها بيانا قائلا :*
*{ فَلْيَأْتُوا بِحَدِيثٍ مِثْلِهِ إِنْ كَانُوا صَادِقِينَ } ،*

*{ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ } ،*
*{ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ } ،* 

*فلم يفعلوا ولم يروموا ذلك 

مع شدة حرصهم على رده بكل ممكن*

*مع كون حروفه وكلماته

من جنس كلامهم الذي به يتحاورون ،*

*وفي مجاله يتسابقون ويتفاخرون ،*
*ثم نادى عليهم ببيان عجزهم وظهور إعجازه*
*{ قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ 

عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ*

*لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ 

وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا }*،


*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

*« ما من الأنبياء من نبي إلا وقد أعطي من الآيات* 

*ما مثله آمن عليه البشر ،*

*وإنما كان الذي أوتيت وحيا أوحى الله إلي*

*فأرجو أن أكون أكثرهم تابعا يوم القيامة » (1)،* 
*وقد صنف الناس في وجوه إعجاز القرآن* 

*من جهة الألفاظ والمعاني

والأخبار الماضية والآتية من المغيبات*

*وما بلغوا من ذلك 

إلا كما يأخذ العصفور بمنقاره من البحر .

*
==================
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 4981 ، 7274 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 239 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 101 ]*
*س : ما* *دليل الإيمان باليوم الآخر** ؟*

 *جـ : قال الله تعالى :* 

*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا وَرَضُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا*
*وَاطْمَأَنُّوا بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ* 
*أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ } ،* 

*وقال الله تعالى :* 
*{ إِنَّمَا تُوعَدُونَ لَصَادِقٌ وَإِنَّ الدِّينَ لَوَاقِعٌ } ،* 

*وقال الله تعالى :* 
*{ وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا } ،*

*إلى غير ذلك من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 102 ]*

*س : ما معنى الإيمان باليوم الآخر*
 *وما الذي يدخل فيه ؟*

 *جـ : معناه
**التصديق الجازم بإتيانه لا محالة ، 

والعمل بموجب ذلك .* 

 *ويدخل في ذلك الإيمان بأشراط الساعة وأماراتها*
 *التي تكون قبلها لا محالة .* 
 *وبالموت وما بعده من فتنة القبر وعذابه ونعيمه*
 *وبالنفخ في الصور وخروج الخلائق من القبور*
 *وما في موقف القيامة من الأهوال والأفزاع* 

 *وتفاصيل المحشر* *: 

نشر الصحف ، ووضع الموازين ،*
 *وبالصراط والحوض ، والشفاعة وغيرها ،* 
 *وبالجنة ونعيمها 

الذي أعلاه النظر إلى وجه الله عز وجل ،*
 *وبالنار وعذابها 

الذي أشده حجبهم عن ربهم عز وجل .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 103 ]*

*س : هل يعلم أحد* *متى تكون الساعة** ؟*

*جـ : مجيء الساعة من مفاتيح الغيب 

التي استأثر الله تعالى بعلمها ،*

 *كما قال تعالى :* 

 *{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ* 

*وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا* 

*وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ } ،*

 *وقال تعالى :* 

 *{ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا*

*قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لَا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلَّا هُوَ*

*ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا بَغْتَةً } . الآية ،*

 *وقال تعالى :* 

 *{ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا*

*فِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنْتَهَاهَا } . الآيات ،* 

 *ولما « قال جبريل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
 *فأخبرني عن الساعة . قال :*
 *" ما المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل » (1)* 

 *وذكر أماراتها وزاد في رواية :*
 *« في خمس لا يعلمهن إلا الله تعالى » ،*

 *وتلا الآية السابقة .*

==================
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 50 ، 4777 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 1 ، 5 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 104 ]*

*س : ما* *مثال أمارات الساعة من الكتاب** ؟*

 *جـ : مثل قوله تعالى :* 

*{ هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ*

*أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ*

*لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ* 

*أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا } . الآية ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ وَإِذَا وَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَخْرَجْنَا لَهُمْ دَابَّةً مِنَ الْأَرْضِ* 

*تُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ النَّاسَ كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا لَا يُوقِنُونَ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ 

وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنْسِلُونَ*

*وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ الْحَقُّ } . الآيات ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ فَارْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي السَّمَاءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُبِينٍ } . الآيات ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ* 

*إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ } . الآيات* 
*
وغيرها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 105 ]*

*س : ما* *مثال أمارات الساعة من السنة** ؟*

*جـ : مثل أحاديث طلوع الشمس من مغربها ،* 

*وأحاديث الدابة ،

وأحاديث الفتن كالدجال والملاحم ،*

*وأحاديث نزول عيسى ، 

وخروج يأجوج ومأجوج ،* 

*وأحاديث الدخان ،

وأحاديث الريح التي تقبض كل نفس مؤمنة ،*

*وأحاديث النار التي تظهر ،

* *وأحاديث الخسوف وغيرها .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 106 ]*

 
*س : ما* *دليل الإيمان بالموت** ؟*

*جـ : قال الله تعالى :* 
 
*{ قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ*
 
 *ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ } ،
*

 *وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ 

وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ } ،
*

 *وقال تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
 
*{ إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ } ، 
*

 *وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الْخُلْدَ*
 
 *أَفَإِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ } ،
*

 *وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ 

وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ } ،
*

 *وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ } ،
*

 *قال تعالى :* 
 
*{ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ } .* 
 
*وغير ذلك من الآيات ،*

 *وفيه من الأحاديث ما لا يحصى ،* 

*والأمر مشاهد لا يجهله أحد 
*
*وليس فيه شك ولا تردد ،** ولكن عناد واستكبار* 
 
 
*ولا يعمل على موجب إيمانه به وبما بعده

إلا عباد الله المخلصون ،* 

 *ونؤمن أن كل من مات أو قتل أو بأي سبب كان*

*إن ذلك بأجله لم ينقص منه شيئا ،
*

 *قال الله تعالى :*
 
*{ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى } ، 
*

 *وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ 

لَا* *يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 107 ]*

*س : ما دليل فتنة القبر ونعيمه أو عذابه من الكتاب ؟*

*جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

*{ كَلَّا إِنَّهَا كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ قَائِلُهَا* 

*وَمِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ* 

*النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا* 

*وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ
**أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا* 

*بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ } . الآية ،* 
 
*وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ* 

*وَالْمَلَائِكَة ُ بَاسِطُو أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا أَنْفُسَكُمُ* 

*الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ } ،* 
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ سَنُعَذِّبُهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَذَابٍ عَظِيمٍ } ،*
 
*وغير ذلك من الآيات .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 108 ]*
 
*س : ما دليل ذلك من السنة ؟*

*جـ : الأحاديث الصحيحة في ذلك بلغت مبلغ التواتر ،*

*فمنها حديث أنس رضي الله عنه
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* 

*« إن العبد إذا وضع في قبره وتولى عنه أصحابه*
 
 *وإنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم ،
أتاه ملكان فيقعدانه* 

*فيقولان :*

*ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 

*فأما المؤمن فيقول :*

 *أشهد أنه عبد الله ورسوله .* 

*فيقال له :*

 *انظر إلى مقعدك من النار
قد أبدلك الله به مقعدا من الجنة .*

 *فيراهما جميعا »*

*- قال قتادة :* 

*وذُكر لنا أنه يفسح في قبره ،* 

*ثم رجع إلى حديث أنس - قال :* 

*« وأما المنافق والكافر فيقال له :*

 *ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل ؟*

*فيقول :* 

*لا أدري ، 
كنت أقول ما يقول الناس .*

*فيقال :* 

*لا دريت ولا تليت .*

 *ويضرب بمطارق من حديد ضربة* 

 *فيصيح صيحة يسمعها من يليه غير الثقلين » (1) .* 

*وحديث عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما*

 *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :* 

*« إن أحدكم إذا مات عرض عليه مقعده بالغداة والعشي*

 *إن كان من أهل الجنة فمن أهل الجنة ،*

 *وإن كان من أهل النار فمن أهل النار ،*

 *فيقال : 
هذا مقعدك حتى يبعثك الله يوم القيامة » (2) .* 

*وحديث القبرين وفيه :*

 *« إنهما ليعذبان » (3) .*


 *وحديث أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه قال :*

*« خرج النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد وجبت الشمس ،*

 *فسمع صوتا فقال :* 

 *" يهود تعذب في قبورها » (4) .*

*وحديث أسماء :* 

*« قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطيبا* 

 *فذكر فتنة القبر التي يفتتن فيها المرء ،*

 *فلما ذكر ذلك ضج المسلمون ضجة » (5) ،* 

*وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها :*

*« ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *بعدُ*

 *صلى صلاة إلا تعوذ من عذاب القبر » (6) .* 

*« وفي قصة الكسوف وأمرهم صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*« أن يتعوذوا من عذاب القبر » (7) .* 

*وكل هذه الأحاديث في الصحيح ،*

*وقد سقنا منها نحو ستين حديثا من طرق ثابتة*

*عن الجماعة من الصحابة يرفعونها* 

*في شرحنا على ( السُلَّم ) 
فليراجع .*

==================
 *(1) رواه البخاري ( 1338 ، 1374 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 3231 ) .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 1379 ، 3240 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 65 ، 66 ) .* 

  *(3) رواه البخاري ( 216 ، 218 ) ، ومسلم ( الطهارة / 111 ) .*
 *(4) رواه البخاري ( 1375 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 69 ) .*
 *(5) رواه البخاري ( 1373 ) .*
*(6) رواه البخاري ( 1372 ) ، ومسلم ( مساجد / 125 ، 126 ) .*

 *(7) رواه البخاري ( 1050 ) ، ومسلم ( الكسوف / 8 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 109 ]*
 
*س : ما* *دليل البعث من القبور** ؟*

*جـ : قول الله تعالى :*

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ*
*فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ*
*ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ* 
*وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى }*

*إلى قوله :* 
*{ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ 

وَأَنَّهُ يُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى*

*وَأَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ 

وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا* 

*وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ 

وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :*
*{ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ } ،*

*وقوله تعالى :*
*{ وَيَقُولُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ لَسَوْفَ أُخْرَجُ حَيًّا* 
*أَوَلَا يَذْكُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ

وَلَمْ يَكُ شَيْئًا } . الآيات ،*

 
*وقوله :* 
*{ أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُبِينٌ* 
*وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلًا وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ*
*يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ* 
*قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ } ،

إلى آخر السورة ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ* 
*وَلَمْ يَعْيَ بِخَلْقِهِنَّ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى* 
*بَلَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } ،

إلى آخر السورة ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنَّكَ تَرَى الْأَرْضَ خَاشِعَةً* 
*فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ* 
*إِنَّ الَّذِي أَحْيَاهَا لَمُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى إِنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } .*
*وغيرها من الآيات ،*
 
*وكثيرا ما يضرب الله تعالى لذلك مثلا بإحيائه الأرض بالماء*
*فتصبح تهتز مخضرة بالنبات بعد موتها بالجدب 

إذ كانت قبل هامدة ،* 

 
*بذلك ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المثل* 
*في حديث العقيلي الطويل حيث قال :*
 
*« ولعمر إلهك ما يدع على ظهرها من مصرع قتيل ولا مدفن ميت* 
*إلا شقت القبر عنه حتى تجعله من عند رأسه فيستوى جالسا ،*
*فيقول : ربك ( مهيم ) ؟ لما كان فيه .*
*يقول : رب ، أمس اليوم .

ولعهده بالحياة يحسبه حديثا بأهله .*

 
*فقلت : يا رسول الله كيف يجمعنا بعدما*
*تمزقنا الرياح والبلى والسباع ؟*
 
*قال : أنبئك بمثل ذلك في آلاء الله ،

الأرض أشرفت عليها وهي مدرة بالية فقلت :*

*لا تحيا أبدا . 

ثم أرسل ربك عز وجل عليها السماء

فلم تلبث عليك إلا أياما

حتى أشرفت عليها وهي بشرية واحدة ،*

*ولعمر إلهك لهو أقدر على أن يجمعهم من الماء 

على أن يجمع نبات الأرض ، 

فيخرجون من الأصواء من مصارعهم » (1) . الحديث ،*

*وغيره كثير .*

*==================*
 *(1) ( ضعيف ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 13 ، 14 ) في زوائده ،*
 *قال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 10 / 338 ) :* 
* رواه عبد الله والطبراني بنحوه ، وأحد طريقي عبد الله إسنادها متصل ورجالها ثقات ،*
 *والإسناد الآخر وإسناد الطبراني مرسل عن عاصم بن لقيط : أن لقيطا . ا هـ .*

 *قال الشيخ البنا في الفتح الرباني ( 24 / 107 ) :*
* وأورده الحاكم في المستدرك عن طريق يعقوب بن عيسى بنحوه ،*
 *وقال : هذا حديث جامع في الباب ، صحيح الإسناد ، كلهم مدنيون ولم يخرجاه .*

 *وقال الذهبي يعقوب بن عيسى بن عيسى الزهري : ضعيف . ا هـ .*

 *وفي سند أحمد دلهم بن الأسود وعبد الرحمن بن عياش ،*
* قال الذهبي عن دلهم : لا يعرف .*
 *وقال الحافظ في التقريب : مقبول . وقال أيضا عن عبد الرحمن : مقبول .*
 *قال الألباني عن أبي دلهم وجده : إنهما مجهولان .* 
* وضعف إسناد الحديث بذلك .*
* ( ظلال الجنة 1 / 231 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 110 ]*

 
*س : ما* *حكم من كذب البعث** ؟*

*جـ : هو كافر بالله عز وجل وبكتبه ورسله* 

*قال الله تعالى :* 
 
 *{ وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا وَآبَاؤُنَا 

أَئِنَّا لَمُخْرَجُونَ } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ وَإِنْ تَعْجَبْ فَعَجَبٌ قَوْلُهُمْ

أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا أَئِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ*

 *أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ 

وَأُولَئِكَ الْأَغْلَالُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ 
*
*وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*
*{ زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنْ لَنْ يُبْعَثُوا*

 *قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ*

 *وَذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ } ،*
*وغيرها من الآيات ،*
*وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه*

 *عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*
*« قال الله تعالى* 
 
 *( كذبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له ذلك* *،*

 *وشتمني ولم يكن له ذلك ،*
 
 *فأما تكذيبه إياي فقوله : 

لن يعيدني كما بدأني ،*
 
 *وليس أول الخلق بأهون علي من إعادته ،*

*وأما شتمه إياي فقوله : اتخذ الله ولدا ،*
*وأنا الأحد الصمد
لم ألد ولم أولد
ولم يكن لي كفوا أحد » (1) .*

 *==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 4974 ، 3193 ) ، وأحمد ( 2 / 317 ، 350 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 111 ]*

 
*س : ما* *دليل النفخ في الصور* 
*وكم نفخات ينفخ فيه** ؟*

*ج : قال الله تعالى :*

*{ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ 
فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ*
*إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ
ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى* 
*فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ } ،*

*ففي هذه الآية ذكر نفختين الأولى للصعق والثانية للبعث ،*

*وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ وَيَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ* 
*فَفَزِعَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ
إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ } . الآية ،* 

*فمن فسر الفزع في هذه الآية بالصعق* 
*فهي النفخة الأولى المذكورة في آية الزمر ،*

 
*ويؤيده حديث مسلم وفيه :*
*« ثم ينفخ في الصور 
فلا يسمعه أحد إلا أصغى ليتا ورفع ليتا (1)*

*- قال :
وأول من يسمعه رجل يلوط حوض إبله -*
*قال - فيصعق ويصعق الناس ،* 
*ثم يرسل الله ،
أو قال : ينزل الله مطرا كأنه الطل ،
أو قال : الظل ،*

*- شعبة الشاك -* 
 
*فتنبت منه أجساد الناس ،*
*ثم ينفخ فيه مرة أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون » . الحديث ،*

*ومن فسر الفزع بدون الصعق*
*فهي نفخة ثالثة متقدمة على النفختين ،*
 
*ويؤيده ما في حديث الصور الطويل ،*
*فإن فيه ذكر ثلاث نفخات :*
*نفخة الفزع ،* 
*ونفخة الصعق ،*
*ونفخة القيام لرب العالمين .*
*==================*
*(1) رواه مسلم ( الفتن / 116 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 112 ]*

 
*س : كيف* *صفة الحشر من الكتاب** ؟*

*جـ : في صفته آيات كثيرة ،
منها قوله تعالى :* 

*{ وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى 
كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ } . الآية ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ وَحَشَرْنَاهُمْ فَلَمْ نُغَادِرْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا } . الآيات ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمَنِ وَفْدًا* 
 
 *وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وِرْدًا } . الآيات ،* 

*وقوله تعالى :*
*{ وَكُنْتُمْ أَزْوَاجًا ثَلَاثَةً 

فَأَصْحَابُ الْمَيْمَنَةِ مَا أَصْحَابُ الْمَيْمَنَةِ* 
 
 *وَأَصْحَابُ الْمَشْأَمَةِ مَا أَصْحَابُ الْمَشْأَمَةِ* 
 
 *وَالسَّابِقُونَ السَّابِقُونَ } . الآيات ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ* 

*وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ 
فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا } ،* 

*وهو نقل الأقدام إلى المحشر . كأخفاف الإبل ،*

*وقوله تعالى :* 
*{ وَمَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِي*
 
 *وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِهِ* 
 
 *وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ } ،*
  
*وغير ذلك من الآيات كثير .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 113 ]*


*س : كيف صفته من السنة ؟*

*جـ : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*« يحشر الناس على ثلاث طرائق راغبين راهبين* *،* 

*واثنان على بعير ،
وثلاثة على بعير ،*

*وأربعة على بعير ،
وعشرة على بعير ،*

*وتحشر بقيتهم النار تقيل معهم حيث قالوا ،*

*وتصبح معهم حيث أصبحوا ،
وتمسى معهم حيث أمسوا » (1) .* 

*
وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه*

*« أن رجلا قال :

يا نبي الله كيف يحشر الكافر على وجهه ؟* 
 
 *قال : 

" أليس الذي أمشاه على الرجلين في الدنيا*
 
 *قادرا على أن يمشيه على وجهه يوم القيامة » (2) ،*
 
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*« إنكم محشورون حفاة عراة غرلا*
*{ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ } . الآية ،*
 
*وإن أول الخلائق يكسى يوم القيامة إبراهيم » (3) . الحديث ،* 
 
*« وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها في ذلك :*

*يا رسول الله ، 

الرجال والنساء ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض .*

*فقال : 

" الأمر أشد من أن يهمهم ذلك » (4) .*

*==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 6522 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 59 ) .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 6523 ) ، ومسلم ( المنافقين / 54 ) .*
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 6524 ، 6525 ، 6526 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 57 ، 58 ) .*
*(4) رواه البخاري ( 6527 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 56 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 114 ]*
 
*س : كيف* *صفة الموقف من الكتاب** ؟*

*جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

*{* *وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ* 

*إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الْأَبْصَارُ* 

*مُهْطِعِينَ مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ

لَا يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُم هَوَاءٌ } . الآيات ،* 

*وقال الله تعالى :*
 
*{ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلَائِكَة ُ صَفًّا لَا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ*

*إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَقَالَ صَوَابًا } . الآيات ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :* 
 
*{ وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْآزِفَةِ 

إِذِ الْقُلُوبُ لَدَى الْحَنَاجِرِ كَاظِمِينَ* 

*مَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَلَا شَفِيعٍ يُطَاعُ } . الآيات ،*
 
*وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ } . الآيات ،*

*وقال تعالى :*
 
*{ سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الثَّقَلَانِ } . الآيات ،*

*وغير ذلك كثير .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 115 ]


س : كيف صفة الموقف من السنة ؟

جـ : فيها أحاديث كثيرة منها :

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

«{ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ النَّاسُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ } ، 
قال :
" يقوم أحدهم في رشحه إلى أنصاف أذنيه » (1) . 

وحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قال :
« يعرق الناس يوم القيامة 
حتى يذهب عرقهم في الأرض 
سبعين ذراعا ويلجمهم حتى يبلغ آذانهم » (2) .


وهذه في الصحيح ،

وغيرها كثير .


**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 6531 ، 4939 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 60 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 6532 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 61 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 116 ]*


* س : كيف صفة العرض والحساب من الكتاب ؟

*
* جـ : قال تعالى :*

* { يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ لَا تَخْفَى مِنْكُمْ خَافِيَةٌ } . الآيات ،* 

* وقال تعالى :* 

* { وَعُرِضُوا عَلَى رَبِّكَ صَفًّا*

* لَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ } . الآيات ،* 

* وقال تعالى :* 

* { وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فَوْجًا* 
* مِمَّنْ يُكَذِّبُ بِآيَاتِنَا 
فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ 

** حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا* 
* قَالَ أَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِآيَاتِي وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا عِلْمًا* 
* أَمْ مَاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ

** وَوَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمَا ظَلَمُوا 

** فَهُمْ لَا يَنْطِقُونَ } ،

*
* وقال تعالى :*

* { يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ النَّاسُ أَشْتَاتًا لِيُرَوْا أَعْمَالَهُمْ 

** فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ 

** وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ } ،

*
* وقال تعالى :* 

* { فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ
عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ } ،

*
* وقال تعالى:*

* { وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ} . الآيات ، 

*
* وغيرها كثيرة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 117 ]

س : كيف صفة ذلك من السنة ؟

جـ : فيه أحاديث كثيرة ،
منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« من نوقش الحساب عُذِّب » . 

« قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها :
 أليس يقول الله تعالى : 

{ فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا } ؟ 

قال : " ذلك العرض » (1) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« يجاء بالكافر يوم القيامة فيقال له : 
أرأيت لو كان لك ملء الأرض ذهبا
أكنت تفتدي به ؟

فيقول : نعم .

فيقال : قد سئلت ما هو أيسر من ذلك »

- وفي رواية :
« فقد سألتك ما هو أهون من هذا
وأنت في صلب آدم
أن لا تشرك بي فأبيت إلا الشرك » (2) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« وما منكم من أحد إلا سيكلمه ربه ليس بينه وبينه ترجمان ،
فينظر أيمن منه فلا يرى إلا ما قدم من عمله ،
وينظر أشأم منه فلا يرى إلا ما قدم ، 
وينظر بين يديه فلا يرى إلا النار تلقاء وجهه ،
فاتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة ولو بكلمة طيبة » ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« يدنو أحدكم - يعني المؤمنين - من ربه 

حتى يضع كنفه عليه فيقول :

أعملت كذا وكذا ؟

فيقول : نعم .

ويقول : عملت كذا وكذا ؟

فيقول : نعم ،

فيقرره ،

ثم يقول : 

إني سترت عليك في الدنيا وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم » (3) ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .
**

**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 6536 ، 6537 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 79 ، 80 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 1413 ، 1417 ) ، ومسلم ( الزكاة / 67 ) 
**(3) رواه البخاري ( 2441 ، 4685 ) ، ومسلم ( التوبة / 52 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 118 ]*

* س : كيف صفة نشر الصحف من الكتاب ؟*

* جـ : قال الله تعالى :*

* { وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ طَائِرَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ* 
* وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَابًا يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُورًا* 
* اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا } ،*

* وقال تعالى :*

* { وَإِذَا الصُّحُفُ نُشِرَتْ } ،*

* وقال تعالى :* 

* { وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ فَتَرَى الْمُجْرِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا فِيهِ* 
* وَيَقُولُونَ يَا وَيْلَتَنَا* 
* مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً*
* إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا* 
* وَوَجَدُوا مَا عَمِلُوا حَاضِرًا* 
* وَلَا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَدًا } ،*

* وقال تعالى :*

* { فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ* 
* فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ }*

* إلى قوله : { الْخَاطِئُونَ } ،*

* وفي آية الانشقاق :*

* { فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ } ،*

* وقال :* 

* { وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ } ،* 

*فهذا يدل على أن من يؤتى كتابه بيمينه* 
* يؤتاه من أمامه ،*

* ومن يؤتى كتابه بشماله يؤتاه* 
* من وراء ظهره ،*

*والعياذ بالله عز وجل .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 119 ]
**
**س : ما دليل ذلك من السنة ؟
**

** جـ : فيه أحاديث كثيرة منها :

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« يدنى المؤمن من ربه حتى يضع عليه كنفه
فيقرره بذنوبه ،
تعرف ذنب كذا ؟ 

يقول : أعرف ،
يقول : رب أعرف 
مرتين ، 

فيقول :
سترتها في الدنيا وأغفرها لك اليوم ،
ثم تطوى صحيفة حسناته ،

وأما الآخرون أو الكفار 
فينادى عليهم على رؤوس الأشهاد :

{ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ } ،

وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها :
قلت يا رسول الله ،
هل يذكر الحبيب حبيبه يوم القيامة ؟

قال : " يا عائشة أما عند ثلاث فلا ،
أما عند الميزان
حتى يثقل أو يخف فلا ،

وأما عند تطاير الكتب
إما يعطى بيمينه وإما يعطى بشماله فلا ،

وحين يخرج عنق من النار » (1) .

الحديث بطوله رواه أحمد وأبو داود ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .


**==================
(1) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 6 / 110 ) ، واللفظ له ، وفي سنده ابن لهيعة ،

وقال الهيثمي في المجمع : قلت عند أبي داود طرف منه - رواه أحمد وفيه ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف ،
وقد وثق وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح ، 
وقال الزبيدي بعد سرد الحديث :
إسناده ثقات سوى ابن لهيعة . ا هـ ( إتحاف 10 / 473 ) ،
** ورواه أبو داود ( 4755 ) ، والحاكم ( 4 / 578 ) ،*

*قال العراقي : رواه أبو داود من رواية الحسن عنها ، ثم قال : وإسناده جيد . ا هـ ( إتحاف 10 / 473 ) ،
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح إسناده على شرط الشيخين لولا إرسال فيه بين الحسن وعائشة ، 
على أنه قد صحت الروايات أن الحسن كان يدخل وهو صبي منزل عائشة رضي الله عنها وأم سلمة ،
ووافقه على ما قال الذهبي . وقد سكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ، 
وضعفه الألباني ، وسكت عنه المزي .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 120 ]

س : ما دليل الميزان من الكتاب 
وكيف صفة الوزن ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ وَنَضَعُ الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ 
فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا 

 وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا 
وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَالْوَزْنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ 
فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ 

 وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ
فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ
بِمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَظْلِمُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى في الكافرين : 

{ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا} ،

وغير ذلك من الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 121 ]
**
**س : ما دليل ذلك وصفته من السنة ؟

** جـ : فيه أحاديث كثيرة ،
**منها حديث البطاقة التي فيها الشهادتان ،
وأنها ترجح بتسعين سجلا (1) من السيئات ،
كل سجل منها مدى البصر ،

**ومنها 

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :

« أتعجبون من دقة ساقيه ،

والذي نفسي بيده لهما في الميزان أثقل من أحد » (2) ، 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إنه ليؤتى بالرجل العظيم السمين يوم القيامة

لا يزن عند الله جناح بعوضة " 

- وقال - : " اقرءوا " :

{ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا }» (3) ، 

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .
**
**==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 2 / 213 ) ، والترمذي ( 2639 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 4300 ) ، 
والحاكم ( 1 / 6 ) ، والبغوي في شرح السنة ( 15 / 133 ، 134 ) ، قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب ،
وقد صححه الحاكم وقال : هذا حديث صحيح لم يخرج في الصحيحين وهو صحيح على شرط مسلم ،
وتعقبه الذهبي : ما احتج مسلم بمحمد بن عمرو منفردا بل بانضمامه إلى غيره . ا هـ .

(2) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 420 ، 421 ) ، وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده صحيح ، 
ورواه أبو يعلى ( 9 / 5310 ) ، وإسناده حسن من أجل عاصم بن بهدلة ، 
قال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 9 / 289 ) : 
رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى والبزار والطبراني من طرق ( وذكر بعض ألفاظه )
وأمثل طرقها فيه عاصم بن أبي النجود ، وهو حسن الحديث على ضعفه ، 
وبقية رجال أحمد وأبو يعلى رجال الصحيح . ا هـ .

(3) رواه البخاري ( 4729 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة والنار / 18 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 122 ]*

* س : ما دليل الصراط من الكتاب ؟*

*جـ : قال الله عز وجل :*

* { وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا* 
* كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَقْضِيًّا* 
* ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا*
* وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيًّا } ،*

* وقال تعالى :*

* { يَوْمَ تَرَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات ِ* 

* يَسْعَى نُورُهُمْ
 بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وبأيمانِهم } . الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 123 ]
**
**س : ما دليل ذلك وصفته من السنة ؟

** جـ : فيه أحاديث كثيرة منها :

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الشفاعة :
**« يؤتى بالجسر فيجعل بين ظهري جهنم » ،

قلنا : يا رسول الله وما الجسر ؟ 
قال : 

« مدحضة مزلة عليه خطاطيف وكلاليب

وحسكة مفلطحة لها شوكة عُقيفاء تكون بنجد ، 

يقال لها السعدان ،

يمر المؤمن عليها كالبرق وكالريح

وكأجاويد الخيل والركاب ،

فناج مسلَّم ، وناج مخدوش ،

ومكدوس في نار جهنم ، 

حتى يمر آخرهم يسحب سحبا » (1) .

الحديث في الصحيح ،

وقال أبو سعيد رضي الله عنه :

بلغني أن الجسر أدق من الشّعرة 

وأحد من السيف " (2) .
**==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 7439 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 302 ) .*
* (2) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 302 ) ، وأحمد ( 6 / 110 ) عن عائشة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 124 ]

س : ما دليل القصاص من الكتاب ؟
**
**جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً 
يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا } ، 

وقال تعالى :

{ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لَا ظُلْمَ الْيَوْمَ }

إلى قوله : 
{ وَاللَّهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ } . الآيات ، 

وقوله تعالى :

{ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ } . الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 125 ]

س : ما دليل القصاص وصفته من السنة ؟
**جـ : فيه أحاديث كثيرة 

منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« أول ما يقضى بين الناس في الدماء » (1) ، 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« من كانت عنده مظلمة لأخيه فليتحلل منه اليوم
فإنه ليس ثم دينار ولا درهم 
من قبل أن يؤخذ لأخيه من حسناته ،
فإن لم يكن له حسنات 
أُخذ من سيئات أخيه فطرحت عليه » (2) . 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« يخلص المؤمنون من النار 
فيُحبسون على قنطرة بين الجنة والنار
فيقص لبعضهم من بعض مظالم كانت بينهم في الدنيا ،
حتى إذا هذبوا ونقوا أذن لهم في دخول الجنة » (3) ،

كلها في الصحيح ، وغيرها كثير .
**
** ==================*
* (1) رواه البخاري ( 6864 ) ، ومسلم ( القسامة / 28 ) .*
* (2) رواه البخاري ( 6534 ، 2449 ) .*
* (3) رواه البخاري ( 6535 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 126 ]

س : ما دليل الحوض من الكتاب ؟

جـ : قال الله عز وجل لنبيه محمد
صلى الله عليه وسلم :

{ إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ } . السورة .


[ 127 ]

س : ما دليل وصفته من السنة ؟

جـ : فيه أحاديث كثيرة بلغت مبلغ التواتر منها :
**
**قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

 « أنا فرطكم على الحوض » (1) ، 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

 « إني فرط لكم وإني شهيد عليكم ،
وإني والله لأنظر إلى حوضي الآن » (2) ،

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

 « حوضي مسيرة شهر ،
ماؤه أبيض من اللبن ، 
وريحه أطيب من المسك ،
وكيزانه كنجوم السماء ،
 من شرب منه فلا يظمأ أبدا » (3) ، 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 « أتيت على نهر حافتاه قباب اللؤلؤ المجوف ،
فقلت : ما هذا يا جبريل ؟
قال : هذا الكوثر » (4) . 

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث فيه كثيرة .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 6575 ، 6576 ، 6573 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الفضائل / 25 ، 26 ، 32 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 1344 ، 4085 ) .
(3) رواه البخاري ( 6579 ) ، ومسلم ( الفضائل / 27 ) .
(4) رواه البخاري ( 4964 ، 6581 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 128 ]

س : ما دليل الإيمان بالجنة والنار ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ

أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ 

 وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ 

 أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ } . الآية ،

وغيرها ما لا يحصى .

وفي الصحيح من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

في صلاة الليل :

 « ولك الحمد ،

أنت الحق ووعدك الحق ،

 ولقاؤك حق ، 

وقولك حق ،

والجنة حق ،

والنار حق ، 

والنبيون حق ، 

 ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حق ،

والساعة حق » (1) . الحديث ،

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 « من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، 

 وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله ،

وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله ،

 وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه ،

والجنة حق والنار حق ،

 أدخله الله الجنة 

على ما كان من العمل » (2) . أخرجاه ،

وفي رواية :* *

« من أبواب الجنة الثمانية أيها شاء » .*


*==================
 (1) رواه البخاري ( 1120 ) ، ومسلم ( مسافرين / 199 ) .* *
** (2) رواه البخاري ( 3435 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 46 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 129 ]*

* س : ما معنى الإيمان بالجنة والنار ؟*

* جـ : معناه التصديق الجازم بوجودهما* 

* وأنهما مخلوقتان الآن ،* 

* وأنهما باقيتان بإبقاء الله لهما

 لا تفنيان أبدا ،*

* ويدخل في ذلك كل ما احتوت عليه* 

* هذه من النعيم* 

* وتلك من العذاب .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 130 ]

س : ما الدليل على وجودهما الآن ؟

جـ : أخبرنا الله عز وجل أنهما معدتان ،

فقال في الجنة :

{ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ } ،

وقال في النار :

{ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ } ،

وأخبرنا أنه تعالى أسكن آدم وزوجه الجنة 

قبل أكلهما من الشجرة ،

وأخبرنا تعالى بأن الكفار يعرضون على النار غدوا وعشيا ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«اطلعت في الجنة فرأيت أكثر أهلها الفقراء ،

واطلعت في النار فرأيت أكثر أهلها النساء » (1) . الحديث ،

وتقدم في فتنة عذاب القبر : 

« إذا مات أحدكم يعرض عليه مقعده » (2) الحديث ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« أبردوا بالصلاة ، فإن شدة الحر من فيح جهنم » (3) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« اشتكت النار إلى ربها عز وجل فقالت :

ربي أكل بعضي بعضا ، فأذن لها بنفسين :

نفس في الشتاء ، ونفس في الصيف ،

فأشد ما تجدون من الحر ، 

وأشد ما تجدون من الزمهرير » (4) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« الحمى من فيح جهنم فأبردوها بالماء » (5) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

«لما خلق الله الجنة والنار 

أرسل جبريل إلى الجنة فقال : اذهب فانظر إليها » (6) . الحديث ،

وقد عرضتا عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في مقامه يوم كسفت الشمس 

وعرضت عليه ليلة الإسراء ،

وفي ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة 

ما لا يحصى .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 3241 ) ، 5198 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 1379 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 65 ، 66 ) .
(3) رواه البخاري ( 533 ، 534 ، 535 ) ، ومسلم ( مساجد / 180 ، 184 ، 186 ) .
** (4) رواه البخاري ( 537 ، 3260 ) ، ومسلم ( مساجد 185 ، 186 ) .*
*(5) رواه البخاري ( 3261 ، 3262 ، 3263 ) ، ومسلم ( السلام / 78 ، 79 ، 80 ) .
**  (6) ( إسناده حسن ، وهو صحيح لغيره ) رواه النسائي ( 3763 ) ، وأحمد ( 2 / 332 ، 334 ، 354 ) ،*
* وأبو داود ( 4744 ) وسكت عنه ، والترمذي ( 2560 ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ،*
* ورواه الحاكم ( 1 / 27 ) ، وقال الألباني : حسن صحيح ،* *وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده صحيح*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 131 ]


س : ما الدليل على بقائهما لا تفنيان أبدا ؟


جـ : قال الله تعالى في الجنة :

{ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا هُمْ مِنْهَا بِمُخْرَجِينَ } ،

وقال تعالى فيها :

{ عَطَاءً غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ لَا مَقْطُوعَةٍ وَلَا مَمْنُوعَةٍ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّ هَذَا لَرِزْقُنَا مَا لَهُ مِنْ نَفَادٍ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ }

إلى قوله : { لَا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلَّا الْمَوْتَةَ الْأُولَى } ،

وغيرها من الآيات ،

فأخبر تعالى بأبديتها وأبدية حياة أهلها ،
وعدم انقطاعها عنهم وعدم خروجهم منها ،

وكذلك النار قال تعالى فيها : 

{ إِلَّا طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَنَ الْكَافِرِينَ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ سَعِيرًا 
خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا لَا يَجِدُونَ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا } ، 

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ لَا يُفَتَّرُ عَنْهُمْ وَهُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ لَا يُقْضَى عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَمُوتُوا وَلَا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِهَا } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَا } ،

وغير ذلك من الآيات ،

فأخبرنا تعالى في هذه الآيات وأمثالها
أن أهل النار الذين هم أهلها خلقت لهم وخلقوا لها ،
أنهم خالدون فيها أبدا ، 

فنفى تعالى خروجهم منها 

بقوله : { وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ } ،

ونفى انقطاعها عنهم بقوله :

{ لَا يُفَتَّرُ عَنْهُمْ } ،

ونفى فناءهم فيها بقوله :

{ ثُمَّ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَا } ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« أما أهل النار الذين هم أهلها 
فإنهم لا يموتون فيها ولا يحيون » (1) . الحديث ،


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إذا صار أهل الجنة إلى الجنة
وأهل النار إلى النار
جيء بالموت حتى يجعل بين الجنة والنار
ثم يذبح
ثم ينادي منادٍ : 
يا أهل الجنة لا موت ،
يا أهل النار لا موت ،
فيزداد أهل الجنة فرحا إلى فرحهم ،
ويزداد أهل النار حزنا إلى حزنهم » (2) ،

وفي لفظ : كل خالد فيما هو فيه ،

وفي رواية « ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

{ وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ 

وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ }» ، وهي في الصحيح ،

وفي ذلك أحاديث غير ما ذكرنا .
* 
*==================*
*(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 306 ) .*  *(2) رواه البخاري ( 4730 ، 6548 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 40 ، 43 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 132 ]

س : ما الدليل على أن المؤمنين يرون ربهم تبارك وتعالى
في الدار الآخرة ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ } ، 

وقال تعالى في الكفار : 

{ كَلَّا إِنَّهُمْ عَنْ رَبِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَمَحْجُوبُونَ } ،

فإذا حجب أعداءه لم يحجب أولياءه ،

وفي الصحيحين عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال : 

« كنا جلوسا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

فنظر إلى القمر ليلة أربع عشرة فقال :

" إنكم سترون ربكم عيانا كما ترون هذا ،

لا تضامون في رؤيته ،

فإن استطعتم أن لا تغلبوا على صلاة قبل طلوع الشمس 

وصلاة قبل غروبها فافعلوا » (1) ،

وقوله :

كما ترون هذا ،

أي كرؤيتكم هذا القمر ،

تشبيه للرؤية بالرؤية

لا للمرئي بالمرئي ،


كما أن قوله في حديث تكلم الله عز وجل بالوحي :

" ضربت الملائكة بأجنحتها خضعانا لقوله :

كأنه سلسلة على صفوان " (2) . 

وهذا تشبيه للسماع بالسماع ،

لا للمسموع بالمسموع ،

تعالى الله أن يشبهه في ذاته أو صفاته شيء من خلقه ،

وتنزه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن يحمل شيء من كلامه على التشبيه ، 

وهو أعلم الخلق بالله عز وجل ، 


وفي حديث صهيب عند مسلم :

« فيُكشف الحجاب فما أعطوا شيئا أحب إليهم

من النظر إلى ربهم عز وجل » (3) ،

ثم تلا هذه الآية :

{ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ } ،

وفي الباب أحاديث كثيرة صحيحة صريحة
ذكرنا منها في شرح ( سلم الوصول )
خمسة وأربعين حديثا 
عن أكثر من ثلاثين صحابيا .

ومن رد ذلك 

فقد كذب بالكتاب وبما أرسل الله به رسله ،

وكان من الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم :

{ كَلَّا إِنَّهُمْ عَنْ رَبِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَمَحْجُوبُونَ } .


نسأل الله تعالى العفو والعافية ،

وأن يرزقنا لذة النظر إلى وجهه

آمين .
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 554 ، 573 ، 4851 ) ومسلم ( مساجد / 211 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 4701 ) . 
(3) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 297 ، 298 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 133 ]

س : ما دليل الإيمان بالشفاعة ،

وممن تكون ،
ولمن تكون ،
ومتى تكون ؟

جـ : قد أثبت الله عز وجل الشفاعة في كتابه 

في مواضع كثيرة بقيود ثقيلة ،

وأخبرنا تعالى أنها ملك له 

ليس لأحد فيها شيء ، 

فقال تعالى : 

 { قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعًا } .

فأما متى تكون ؟

فأخبرنا عز وجل أنها لا تكون إلا بإذنه 

كما قال تعالى :

{ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ } ،

{ مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ } ، 

{ وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لَا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا

إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى } ،

{ وَلَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ } .

وأما ممن تكون ؟

فكما أخبرنا تعالى أنه لا تكون إلا من بعد إذنه ،

أخبرنا أيضا أنه لا يأذن إلا لأوليائه المرتضين الأخيار

كما قال تعالى :

 { لَا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَقَالَ صَوَابًا } ،

وقال :

 { لَا يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْدًا } . 

وأما لمن تكون ؟ 

فأخبرنا أنه لا يأذن أن يشفع إلا لمن ارتضى

كما قال تعالى :

 { وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى } ،

{ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ
إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ
وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا } ،
وهو سبحانه لا يرتضي
إلا أهل التوحيد والإخلاص ،
وأما غيرهم 

فقال تعالى :

 { مَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَلَا شَفِيعٍ يُطَاعُ } ، 

وقال تعالى عنهم :

 { فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ وَلا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ } ،

وقال تعالى فيهم :

 { فَمَا تَنْفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ الشَّافِعِينَ } ،

وقد « أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أوتي الشفاعة ، 

ثم أخبر أنه يأتي فيسجد تحت العرش

ويحمد ربه بمحامد يعلمه إياها ،

لا يبدأ بالشفاعة أولا حتى يقال له :
 
ارفع رأسك 
وقل يُسمع
وسل تُعط 
واشفع تُشفع » (1) . الحديث ،

 ثم أخبر أنه لا يشفع في جميع العصاة 

من أهل التوحيد دفعة واحدة ،

بل قال : « فيُحد لي حدا فأدخلهم الجنة » ،

 ثم يرجع فيسجد كذلك 
فيُحد له حدا 
إلى آخر حديث الشفاعة ،

وقال له أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه : 

من أسعد الناس بشفاعتك ؟

 قال :

 « من قال لا إله إلا الله خالصًا من قلبه » (2) .
* *
==================* *(1) رواه البخاري ( 3340 ، 4476 ، 4712 ) ،* *
 ومسلم ( الإيمان / 322 ، 326 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 99 ، 6570 ).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 134 ]

س : كم أنواع الشفاعة 

وما أعظمها ؟

جـ : أعظمها الشفاعة العظمى في موقف القيامة

في أن يأتي الله تعالى لفصل القضاء بين عباده

وهي خاصة لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وهي المقام المحمود الذي وعده الله عز وجل

كما قال تعالى :

{ عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا } ،

وذلك أن الناس إذا ضاق بهم الموقف وطال المقام

واشتد القلق وألجمهم العرق التمسوا الشفاعة

في أن يفصل الله بينهم 

فيأتون آدم ثم نوح ثم إبراهيم

ثم موسى ثم عيسى بن مريم 

وكلهم يقول نفسي نفسي

إلى أن ينتهوا إلى نبينا محمد 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

فيقول :
« أنا لها » (1) ،

كما جاء مفصلا في الصحيحين وغيرهما .

الثانية : الشفاعة في استفتاح باب الجنة ، 

وأول من يستفتح بابها نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأول من يدخلها من الأمم أمته .

الثالثة : الشفاعة في أقوام قد أمر بهم إلى النار أن لا يدخلوها .

الرابعة : في من دخلها من أهل التوحيد أن يخرجوا منها 

فيخرجون قد امتحشوا وصاروا فحما ،

فيطرحون في نهر الحياة فينبتون

كما تنبت الحبة في حميل السيل .

الخامسة : الشفاعة في رفع درجات أقوام من أهل الجنة 

وهذه الثلاث ليست خاصة بنبينا 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ولكنه هو المقدَّم فيها

ثم بعده الأنبياء والملائكة والأولياء والأفراط

يشفعون

ثم يخرج الله تعالى برحمته من النار أقواما

بدون شفاعة 

لا يحصيهم إلا الله فيدخلهم الجنة .

السادسة : الشفاعة في تخفيف عذاب بعض الكفار ، 

وهذه خاصة لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

في عمه أبي طالب

كما في مسلم وغيره : 

«ولا تزاد جهنم يلقى فيها وتقول :

هل من مزيد ؟ 

حتى يضع رب العزة فيها قدمه 

فينزوي بعضها إلى بعض وتقول :

قط قط ، وعزتك ،

ويبقى في الجنة فضل عمّن دخلها

فينشئ الله تعالى أقواما فيدخلهم » (2) ،

وفي ذلك من النصوص ما لا يحصى 

فمن شاءها وجدها من الكتاب والسنة .

**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 3340 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 322 ، 326 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 4848 ، 4849 ، 4850 ) ، ومسلم ( الجنة / 37 ، 38 ، 39 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 135 ]

س : هل يدخل الجنة أو ينجو من النار أحد بعمله ؟

جـ : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« قاربوا وسددوا 
واعلموا أنه لن ينجو أحد منكم بعمله -

قالوا : يا رسول الله ولا أنت ؟

قال : ولا أنا 
إلا أني يتغمدني الله برحمة منه وفضل » .

وفي رواية :

« سددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا 
فأنه لن يدخل الجنة أحد عمله -

قالوا : ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟

قال : ولا أنا 
إلا أن يتغمدني الله منه برحمة 
واعلموا أن أحب العمل إلى الله
أدومه وإن قل » (1) .
**
**==================** (1) رواه البخاري ( 5673 ) ، ومسلم ( المنافقين / 71- 78 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 136 ]*


* س : ما الجمع بين هذا الحديث 
وبين قوله تعالى :* 

* { وَنُودُوا أَنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ* 
*أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } .*

* جـ : لا منافاة بينهما بحمد الله*

* فإن الباء المثبتة في الآية هي باء السببية*

* لأن الأعمال الصالحة سبب في دخول الجنة ،*

* لا يحصل إلا بها إذ المسبب وجوده بوجود سببه ،*

* والمنفي في الحديث هي باء الثمنية ،*

* فإن العبد لو عُمِّر عمر الدنيا* 

* وهو يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل ويجتنب المعاصي كلها*

* لم يقابل كل عمله*

* عشر معشار أصغر نعم الله عليه الظاهرة والباطنة ،*

*فكيف تكون ثمنا لدخول الجنة ،* 

* { رَبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 137 ]

س : ما دليل الإيمان بالقدر جملة ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

 { وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ قَدَرًا مَقْدُورًا } ، 
**
**وقال تعالى : 

 { لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ مَفْعُولًا } ،

وقال تعالى : 

 { وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا } ،

وقال تعالى :

 { مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ 
وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ يَهْدِ قَلْبَهُ } . الآية ، 

وقال تعالى :

 { وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ 
فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ } ، 

وقال تعالى :

{ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ

 قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 

أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ 

وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ } ، 

وغير ذلك من الآيات ،


وتقدم في حديث جبريل :

 « وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره » (1) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 « واعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك 

وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك » (2) ،


وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

 « وإن أصابك شيء 

فلا تقل لو أني فعلت لكان كذا وكذا

ولكن قل قدر الله وما شاء فعل » (3) ، 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 « كل شيء بقدر حتى العجز والكيس » (4) ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 50 ، 4777 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 1 ، 5 ) .
(2) ( صحيح رواه أحمد ( 5 / 182 ، 183 ، 185 ، 189 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4699 ) ، 
وابن ماجه ( 77 ) ، وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود وقد صححه الألباني .
(3) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 34 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 79 )* *.**(4) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 18 ) .*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 138 ]

س : كم مراتب الإيمان بالقدر ؟

جـ : الإيمان بالقدر على أربع مراتب :

المرتبة الأولى :

الإيمان بعلم الله المحيط بكل شيء 
الذي لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض ،
وأنه تعالى قد علم جميع خلقه قبل أن يخلقهم ،
وعلم أرزاقهم وآجالهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم
وجميع حركاتهم وسكناتهم وأسرارهم وعلانيتهم
ومن هو منهم من أهل الجنة ومن هو منهم من أهل النار .

المرتبة الثانية :

الإيمان بكتابة ذلك ،
وأنه تعالى قد كتب جميع ما سبق به علمه أنه كائن ،
وفي ضمن ذلك الإيمان باللوح والقلم .

المرتبة الثالثة :

الإيمان بمشيئة الله النافذة وقدرته الشاملة ،
وهما متلازمتان من جهة ما كان وما سيكون 

ولا ملازمة بينهما من جهة ما لم يكن ولا هو كائن ؛
فما شاء الله تعالى فهو كائن بقدرته لا محالة
وما لم يشأ الله تعالى لم يكن
لعدم مشيئة الله إياه 
لا لعدم قدرة الله عليه ،
تعالى الله عن ذلك وعز وجل : 

{ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعْجِزَهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ
فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ
إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَلِيمًا قَدِيرًا } .

المرتبة الرابعة :

الإيمان بأن الله تعالى خالق كل شيء ، 
وأنه ما من ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض
ولا فيما بينهما
إلا والله خالقها وخالق حركاتها وسكناتها سبحانه ،
لا خالق غيره ولا رب سواه .

*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 139 ]

س : ما دليل المرتبة الأولى وهي الإيمان بالعلم ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ } ، 

وقال تعالى :

{ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْهُ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ 
فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ
وَلَا أَصْغَرُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا أَكْبَرُ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ
 لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ } . الآيات ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ 
وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين َ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ أَوَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِمَا فِي صُدُورِ الْعَالَمِينَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً 
قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ 
وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ
قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ 
وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ 
وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } 

وفي الصحيح قال رجل : 
« يا رسول الله أيعرف أهل الجنة من أهل النار ؟
قال : " نعم " .
قال : فلم يعمل العاملون ؟
قال : " كل يعمل لما خلق له أو لما يسر له » (1) ،

« وفيه : 
سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أولاد المشركين ؟

فقال : " الله أعلم بما كانوا عاملين » (2) ،

وفي مسلم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إن الله خلق للجنة أهلا 
خلقهم لها وهم في أصلاب آبائهم ،

وخلق للنار أهلا 
خلقهم لها وهم في أصلاب آبائهم » (3) ،

وفيه : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إن الرجل ليعمل عمل أهل الجنة فيما يبدو للناس
وهو من أهل النار ، 
وإن الرجل ليعمل عمل أهل النار فيما يبدو للناس
وهو من أهل الجنة » (4) ،

وفيه : وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« ما منكم من نفس 
إلا وقد علم الله منزلها من الجنة والنار » 

قالوا : يا رسول الله ،
فلم نعمل أفلا نتكل ،

قال : « لا 
اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له » (5) ،

ثم قرأ { فَأَمَّا مَنْ أَعْطَى وَاتَّقَى وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَى }
- إلى قوله - { فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْعُسْرَى } ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .
**

**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 6596 ، 7551 ) ، ومسلم ( القدر / 9 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 1383 ) ، ومسلم ( القدر / 27 ، 28 ) .
(3) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 31 ) .
(4) رواه البخاري ( 2898 ، 4202 ، 4207 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 179 ) .
(5) رواه البخاري ( 1362 ، 4945 ، 4946 ) ، ومسلم ( القدر / 6 ، 7 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 140 ]

س : ما دليل المرتبة الثانية ، 
وهي الإيمان بكتابة المقادير ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ فِي كِتَابٍ } ، 

وقال تعالى في محاجة موسى وفرعون : 

{ قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى 
قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ
لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَمَا تَحْمِلُ مِنْ أُنْثَى وَلَا تَضَعُ إِلَّا بِعِلْمِهِ 
وَمَا يُعَمَّرُ مِنْ مُعَمَّرٍ وَلَا يُنْقَصُ مِنْ عُمُرِهِ
إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ } ،

وغير ذلك من الآيات . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« ما من نفس منفوسة
إلا وقد كتب الله مكانها من الجنة والنار
وإلا وقد كتبت شقية أو سعيدة » (1) .
رواه مسلم ،

وفيه قال سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم : 
يا رسول الله ،
بيِّن لنا ديننا كأنا خلقنا الآن ،
فيم العمل اليوم ؟ 
أفيما جفت به الأقلام وجرت به المقادير
أم فيما نستقبل ؟

قال : «لا ،
بل فيما جفت به الأقلام وجرت به المقادير » ،

قال : ففيم العمل ؟

فقال : « اعملوا فكل ميسر »

- وفي رواية - 
« كل عامل ميسر لعمله » (2) ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .
**
** ==================*
* (1) هو رواية في الحديث السابق.*
*(2) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 8 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 141 ]

س : كم يدخل في هذه المرتبة من التقادير ؟
**

**جـ : يدخل في ذلك خمسة من التقادير 
كلها ترجع إلى العلم ،

التقدير الأول :

كتابة ذلك قبل خلق السماوات والأرض
 بخمسين ألف سنة ، 
عندما خلق الله القلم وهو التقدير الأزلي . 

الثاني :

التقدير العمري ، حين أخذ الميثاق يوم قال : 

{ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ } .

الثالث :

التقدير العمري أيضا عند تخليق النطفة في الرحم . 

الرابع :

التقدير الحولي في ليلة القدر . 

الخامس : 

التقدير اليومي ،
 وهو تنفيذ كل ذلك إلى مواضعه .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 142 ]

س : ما دليل التقدير الأزلي ؟
**
**جـ : قال الله تعالى :
{ مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ
إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا } . الآيات ،

وفي الصحيح :
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« كتب الله مقادير الخلائق
قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة ، 
قال وعرشه على الماء » (1) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« إن أول ما خلق الله القلم فقال له : 
اكتب 
فقال : رب وماذا أكتب ؟
قال :
اكتب مقادير كل شيء حتى تقوم الساعة » (2) .

الحديث في السنن ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« يا أبا هريرة جف القلم بما هو كائن » (3) .

الحديث في البخاري ، وغير ذلك كثير .
**==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 16 ) ، وأحمد ( 2 / 169 ) ، والترمذي ( 2156 ) .

(2) صحيح رواه أحمد ( 5 / 317 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4700 ) ،
والترمذي ( 2155 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 102 ، 103 ، 104 ، 105 )
قال الترمذي : هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه ،
وسكت عنه أبو داود ، وقد صححه الشيخ الألباني .

(3) رواه البخاري ( 5076 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 143 ]

س : ما دليل التقدير العمري 
يوم الميثاق ؟
**
**جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ
وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ 
قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا } . الآيات ،

وروى إسحاق بن راهويه 
« أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ،
أتبتدأ الأعمال أم قد مضى القضاء ؟
فقال :

 " إن الله تعالى لما أخرج ذرية آدم من ظهره
أشهدهم على أنفسهم ثم أفاض بهم في كفيه فقال :

هؤلاء للجنة وهؤلاء للنار ،
فأهل الجنة ميسرون لعمل أهل الجنة ،
وأهل النار ميسرون لعمل أهل النار » (1) .

وفي الموطأ أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 
سئل عن هذه الآية : 

{ وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ
وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا
أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ } .

فقال عمر بن الخطاب :

 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل عنها
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إن الله تبارك وتعالى خلق آدم ثم مسح ظهره بيمينه
حتى استخرج منه ذريته 
فقال :

 خلقت هؤلاء للجنة وبعمل أهل الجنة يعملون ، 
ثم مسح ظهره فاستخرج منه ذرية فقال :
خلقت هؤلاء للنار وبعمل أهل النار يعملون » (2) .
الحديث بطوله ،

وفي الترمذي 
من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال :
خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وفي يده كتابان فقال : 

 « أتدرون ما هذان الكتابان » ؟
فقلنا ، لا يا رسول الله ، إلا أن تخبرنا . 
فقال للذي في يده اليمنى :

« هذا كتاب من رب العالمين فيه أسماء أهل الجنة 
وأسماء آبائهم وقبائلهم ثم أجمل على آخرهم
فلا يزاد فيه ولا ينقص منهم أبدا » (3) ،

فقال أصحابه :

 ففيم العمل يا رسول الله إن كان أمر قد فرغ منه ؟!
فقال :

 « سددوا وقاربوا
فإن صاحب الجنة يختم له بعمل أهل الجنة 
وإن عمل أي عمل ،
وإن صاحب النار يختم له بعمل أهل النار 
وإن عمل أي عمل » ،

ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده فنبذهما 
ثم قال :

 « فرغ ربكم من العباد 
فريق في الجنة وفريق السعير » .

قال الترمذي :
هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب .
**
**==================
(1) ( ضعيف ) رواه البيهقي في الأسماء والصفات ( 326 ) ،
ورواه أيضا الطبري في تفسيره ( 9 / 80 ، 81 )
** قال الحافظ في المطالب : حديث غريب ،*
*وعلق عليه الأعظمي بقوله : أخرجه البزار أيضا ، 
قال البوصيري : رواه إسحاق والبزار بسند ضعيف ( 1 / 89 ) .

(2) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 44 ، 45 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4703 ، 4704 ) ، 
والترمذي ( 3075 ) ، والحاكم ( 2 / 324 ، 325 ) ،
والسنة لابن أبي عاصم ( 196 ، 201 ) ،
وقد سكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ، وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن
وقد صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي ،
وقال الشيخ الألباني بعد أن ساق طرقه في الصحيحة ( 1623 ) : 
وجملة القول أن الحديث صحيح بل متواتر المعنى كما سبق ، ا هـ .

(3) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 2 / 167 ) ، والترمذي ( 2141 ) 
وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحح غريب ،
وقال الشيخ شاكر : إسناده صحيح ،
وقد حسن إسناده الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة ( 848 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 144 ]

س : ما دليل التقدير العمري
الذي عند أول تخليق النطفة ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى : 

{ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ 
وَإِذْ أَنْتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ
فَلَا تُزَكُّوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اتَّقَى } .

وفي الصحيحين قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إن أحدكم ليجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة
ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ، 
ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ،
ثم يرسل إليه الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ،

ويؤمر بأربع كلمات :

بكتب رزقه ،
وأجله ، 
وعمله ،
وشقي أو سعيد ،

فوالذي لا إله غيره إن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة 
حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع 
فيسبق عليه الكتاب
فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها ،

وإن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل النار
حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع
فيسبق عليه الكتاب
فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخلها » (1) .

وفيه روايات غير هذه ،
عن جماعة من الصحابة بألفاظ أخر والمعنى واحد .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 3208 ، 3332 ) ، ومسلم ( القدر / 1 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 145 ]*


* س : ما دليل التقدير الحولي* 
* في ليلة القدر ؟*


*جـ : قال الله تعالى :* 

* { فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ أَمْرًا مِنْ عِنْدِنَا } . الآيات .*

*وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما :*

*يكتب من أم الكتاب في ليلة القدر*
* ما يكون في السنة* 
* من موت أو حياة ورزق ومطر ،*

* حتى الحجاج يقال :*
* يحج فلان ، ويحج فلان ،*

*وكذا قال الحسن وسعيد بن جبير*
* ومقاتل* 
* وأبو عبد الرحمن السلمي* 
* وغيرهم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 146 ]

س : ما دليل التقدير اليومي ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :

{ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ } .

وفي صحيح الحاكم :
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما :
إن مما خلق الله تعالى لوحا محفوظا من درة بيضاء ،
دفتاه من ياقوتة حمراء قلمه نور وكتابه نور
ينظر فيه كل يوم ثلاثمائة وستين نظرة أو مرة ،
ففي كل نظرة منها يخلق ويرزق ويحيي ويميت
ويعز ويذل ، ويفعل ما يشاء ،

فذلك قوله تعالى :
{ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ } (1) .

وكل هذه التقادير كالتفصيل من القدر السابق ،
وهو الأزلي الذي أمر الله تعالى القلم عندما خلقه
أن يكتبه في اللوح المحفوظ ،

وبذلك فسر ابن عمر وابن عباس رضي الله عنْهما
قوله تعالى :
{ إِنَّا كُنَّا نَسْتَنْسِخُ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } (2) .

وكل ذلك صادر عن علم الله ،
الذي هو صفته تبارك وتعالى .
**
**==================
(1) ( ضعيف ) رواه الحاكم ( 2 / 474 ) وقال : صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ، 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : اسم أبي حمزة ثابت وهو واه بمرة .
**
**  (2) ( صحيح ) رواه الحاكم ( 2 / 454 ) ، وابن جرير ( 25 / 94 ، 95 )* 
* وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 147 ]*
*

**س : ماذا يقتضيه سبق المقادير 
بالشقاوة والسعادة ؟

جـ : اتفقت جميع الكتب السماوية والسنن النبوية
على أن القدر السابق لا يمنع العمل 
ولا يوجب الاتكال عليه ،

بل يوجب الجد والاجتهاد 
والحرص على العمل الصالح ،

ولهذا لما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه
بسبق المقادير وجريانها وجفوف القلم بها

قال بعضهم :

أفلا نتكل على كتابنا وندع العمل
قال :
« لا ، 
اعملوا فكل ميسر »
ثم قرأ :
{ فَأَمَّا مَنْ أَعْطَى وَاتَّقَى } . الآية ،

فالله سبحانه وتعالى قدر المقادير وهيأ لها أسبابا ،
وهو الحكيم بما نصبه من الأسباب في المعاش والمعاد ،
وقد يسر كلا من خلقه لما خلقه له في الدنيا والآخرة ،
فهو مهيأ له ميسر له ،

فإذا علم العبد أن مصالح آخرته 
مرتبطة بالأسباب الموصلة إليها 
كان أشدّ اجتهادا في فعلها والقيام بها 
وأعظم منه في أسباب معاشه ومصالح دنياه ،

وقد فقه هذا كل الفقه من قال من الصحابة
لما سمع أحاديث القدر :
ما كنت أشدّ اجتهادا مني الآن . 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« احرص على ما ينفعك
واستعن بالله 
ولا تعجز » (1) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لما قيل له :

«  أرأيت دواء نتداوى به ورقى نسترقيها ،
هل ترد من قدر الله شيئا ؟
قال : 
هي من قدر الله » (2) .

يعني أن الله تعالى قدَّر الخير والشر
وأسباب كل منهما .
**==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 34 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 79 ) .
**  (2) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 3 / 421 ) ، والترمذي ( 2065 ) ،*
* وابن ماجه ( 3437 ) قال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ،*
* ورواه الحاكم ( 4 / 199 ) من حديث حكيم بن حزام وقال :*
* هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي .*
* ورواه أيضا ابن حبان بإسناد حسن من حديث كعب بن مالك ،* 
* وقد ساق الشيخ الألباني عدة طرق ومرويات للحديث ،* 
* ثم قال :* 
* وبالجملة فأرجو أن يصل الحديث إلى مرتبة الحسن ،* *ا هـ . ( مشكلة الفقر ح 11 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 148 ]
**
**س : ما دليل المرتبة الثالثة 
وهي الإيمان بالمشيئة ؟

ج : قال الله تعالى : 
{ وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا
إِلا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ مَنْ يَشَأِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ 
وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ } ،

{ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } ،

{ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا } ، 

{ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا 
أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ } ،

{ إِنَّمَا قَوْلُنَا لِشَيْءٍ إِذَا أَرَدْنَاهُ 
أَنْ نَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ } ، 

{ فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ
يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ
وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ
يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا } .

وغير ذلك من الآيات ما لا يحصى .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« قلوب العباد بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن
كقلب واحد يصرفها كيف يشاء » (1)

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في نومهم في الوادي :
« إن الله تعالى قبض أرواحكم حين شاء
وردها حين شاء » (2) 

وقال :
« اشفعوا تؤجروا 
ويقضي الله على لسان رسوله ما شاء » (3) ،

« لا تقولوا ما شاء الله وشاء فلان 
ولكن قولوا ما شاء الله وحده » ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من يرد الله تعالى به خيرا يفقهه في الدين » (4) ،

« وإذا أراد الله تعالى رحمة أمة قبض نبيها قبلها ،
وإذا أراد الله هلكة أمة عذبها ونبيها حي » (5) . 

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث
في ذكر المشيئة والإرادة ما لا يحصى .
** ==================*
* (1) رواه مسلم ( القدر / 17 ) .*
* (2) رواه البخاري ( 595 ، 1471 ) .*
* (3) رواه البخاري ( 1432 ) ، ومسلم ( البر والصلة / 145 ) .*
*(4) رواه البخاري ( 71 ، 3116 ، 7321 ) ،
ومسلم ( الأمارة / 175 ) 
**(5) رواه مسلم ( الفضائل / 24 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 149 ]
**
**س : قد أخبرنا الله تعالى في كتابه 
وعلى لسان رسوله وبما علمنا من صفات 
أنه يحب المحسنين والمتقين والصابرين ، 

ويرضى عن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات
ولا يحب الكافرين ولا الظالمين 
ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر ولا يحب الفساد ، 

مع كون كل ذلك بمشيئة الله وإرادته 
وأنه لو شاء لم يكن ذلك
فإنه لا يكون في ملكه ما لا يريد ، 
فما الجواب لمن قال :

كيف يشاء ويريد ما لا يرضى به ولا يحبه ؟

جـ : اعلم أن الإرادة في النصوص جاءت على معنيين :

إرادة كونية قدرية

وهي المشيئة 
ولا ملازمة بينها وبين المحبة والرضا
بل يدخل فيها الكفر والإيمان
والطاعات والعصيان 
والمرضيّ والمحبوب
والمكروه وضده ،

وهذه الإرادة ليس لأحد خروج منها
ولا محيص عنها

كقوله تعالى : 
{ فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ
يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ
وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ 
يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا } ،

وقوله تعالى :
{ وَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ 
فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا 
أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ 
أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ } . 

الآيات ، وغيرها .

وإرادة دينية شرعية 

مختصة بمراضي الله ومحابه ،
وعلى مقتضاها أمر عباده ونهاهم

كقوله تعالى :
{ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ
وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ } ، 

وقوله تعالى :
{ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ 
وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ
وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ 
وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } .

وغيرها من الآيات ، 

وهذه الإرادة لا يحصل اتباعها
إلا لمن سبقت له بذلك الإرادة الكونية ،

فتجتمع الإرادة الكونية والشرعية
في حق المؤمن الطائع

وتنفرد الكونية 
في حق الفاجر العاصي ،

فالله سبحانه دعا عباده عامة إلى مرضاته ،
وهدى لإجابته من شاء منهم

كما قال تعالى :
{ وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى دَارِ السَّلَامِ
وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ } .

فعمم سبحانه الدعوة 
وخص الهداية بمن شاء

{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ 
وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اهْتَدَى } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 150 ]

س : ما دليل المرتبة الرابعة من الإيمان بالقدر
وهي مرتبة الخلق ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :
**{ اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ 
وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ } ،
**
**وقال تعالى :
{ هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ 
يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ 
فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ } ،

وقال تعالى :
{ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ
ثُمَّ رَزَقَكُمْ
ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ 
ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ
هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ 
مَنْ يَفْعَلُ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ } ،

وقال تعالى :
{ وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا 
فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ مَنْ يَهْدِاللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِي
وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْإِيمَانَ
 وَزَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ
وَكَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ 
الْكُفْرَ وَالْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيَانَ } . 

وغير ذلك من الآيات ،

وللبخاري في خلق أفعال العباد 
عن حذيفة مرفوعا :
« أن الله يصنع كل صانع وصنعته » (1) ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« اللهم آت نفسي تقواها 
وزكها أنت خير من زكاها
إنك وليها ومولاها » (2) ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث .

**==================
**(1) رواه البخاري ( 73 ) .
(2) رواه مسلم ( الذكر / 73 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 151 ]

س : ما معنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« والخير كله في يديك والشر ليس إليك » (1)
مع أن الله سبحانه خالق كل شيء ؟
**

**جـ : معنى ذلك
أن أفعال الله عز وجل كلها خير محض
من حيث اتصافه بها وصدورها عنه 
ليس فيها شر بوجه ،
**
**فإنه تعالى حكم عدل وجميع أفعاله حكمة وعدل
يضع الأشياء مواضعها اللائقة بها 
كما هي معلومة عنده سبحانه وتعالى ،

وما كان في نفس المقدور من شر

فمن جهة إضافته إلى العبد
لما يلحقه من المهالك ، 
وذلك بما كسبت يداه جزاءا وفاقا ،

كما قال تعالى : 

{ وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ
فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ 
وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الظَّالِمِينَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئًا 
وَلَكِنَّ النَّاسَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ } .
**
**==================
**(1) رواه مسلم ( مسافرين / 201 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 152 ]

*
* س : هل للعباد قدرة ومشيئة* 
* على أفعالهم المضافة إليهم ؟

*
*جـ : نعم للعباد قدرة على أعمالهم ،* 
* ولهم مشيئة وإرادة ،*

* وأفعالهم تضاف إليهم حقيقة* 
* وبحسبها كلفوا وعليها يثابون ويعاقبون ،*

* ولم يكلفهم الله إلا وسعهم ،*

* وقد أثبت لهم ذلك في الكتاب والسنة ووصفهم به ،*
* ولكنهم لا يقدرون إلا على ما أقدرهم الله عليه ،*
* ولا يشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله ،*
* ولا يفعلون إلا بجعله إياهم فاعلين ،*
* كما تقدم في نصوص المشيئة والإرادة والخلق ،

*
* فكما لم يوجدوا أنفسهم لم يوجدوا أفعالهم ،* 
* فقدرتهم ومشيئتهم وإرادتهم وأفعالهم تابعة*
* لقدرته ومشيئته وإرادته وفعله ،* 
* إذ هو خالقهم* 
* وخالق قدرتهم وإرادتهم ومشيئتهم وأفعالهم ،*

* وليس مشيئتهم وإرادتهم وقدرتهم وأفعالهم*
* هي عين مشيئة الله وإرادته وقدرته وأفعاله ،*
* كما ليس هم إياه ،*
*تعالى الله عن ذلك ،* 
* بل أفعالهم المخلوقة لله* 
* قائمة بهم لائقة بهم مضافة إليهم حقيقة ،* 

* وهي من آثار أفعال الله القائمة به*
* اللائقة المضافة إليه حقيقة ،*

* فالله فاعل حقيقة ،*
* والعبد منفعل حقيقة ،*

* والله هاد حقيقة ،*
* والعبد مهتد حقيقة ،*

* ولهذا أضاف كلا من الفعلين إلى من قام به ،*

* فقال تعالى :*
* { مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ } .*

* فإضافة الهداية إلى الله حقيقة*
* وإضافة الاهتداء إلى العبد حقيقة ،*

* فكما ليس الهادي هو عين المهتدي ،*
* فكذلك ليس الهداية هي عين الاهتداء ،* 

* وكذلك يضل الله من يشاء حقيقة* 
* وذلك العبد يكون ضالا حقيقة ،* 

* وهكذا جميع تصرف الله في عباده ،*

* فمن أضاف الفعل والانفعال إلى العبد كفر ،*
* ومن أضافه إلى الله كفر ،*

* ومن أضاف الفعل إلى الخالق* 
* والانفعال إلى المخلوق كلاهما حقيقة ،*
* فهو المؤمن حقيقة .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 153 ]*


* س : ما جواب من قال :
*
* أليس ممكنا في قدرة الله*
* أن يجعل كل عباده مؤمنين مهتدين طائعين* 
* مع محبته ذلك منهم شرعا ؟*


* جـ : بلى هو قادر على ذلك 

** كما قال تعالى : 

** { وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } . الآية ،*

* وقال :

** { وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لَآمَنَ مَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ جَمِيعًا } ،*

* وغيرها من الآيات ،*

* ولكن هذا الذي فعله بهم*
* هو مقتضى حكمته*
* وموجب ربوبيته وإلهيته وأسمائه وصفاته ؛ 

*
* فقول القائل :* 

* لم كان من عباده الطائع والعاصي*


* كقول من قال :

** لم كان من أسمائه الضار النافع ،*
* والمعطي والمانع ،*
* والخافض الرافع ،*
* والمنعم والمنتقم .* 
* ونحو ذلك ؛*

* إذ أفعاله تعالى هي مقتضى أسمائه وآثار صفاته ،*
* فالاعتراض عليه في أفعاله* 
* اعتراض عليه في أسمائه وصفاته ،*

* بل وعلى إلهيته وربَوبيته :*

*{ فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ* 
* رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ*
* لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ* 
* وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 154 ]*

* س : ما منزلة الإيمان بالقدر من الدين ؟*

* جـ : الإيمان بالقدر نظام التوحيد* 
* كما أن الإيمان بالأسباب التي توصل إلى خيره*
* وتحجز عن شره هي نظام الشرع ،*

* ولا ينتظم أمر الدين ويستقيم*
* إلا لمن آمن بالقدر وامتثل الشرع ،*

* كما قرر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان بالقدر* 
* ثم قال لمن قال له :*
* « أفلا نتكل على كتابنا وندع العمل ؟* 

* قال :* 
*اعملوا فكل ميسر لما خلق له » ،*

* فمن نفى القدر زاعما منافاته للشرع* 
* فقد عطل الله تعالى عن علمه وقدرته* 
* وجعل العبد مستقلا بأفعاله خالقا لها ،*
* فأثبت مع الله تعالى خالقا ،* 
* بل أثبت أن ( جميع المخلوقين خالقون ) ،*

* ومن أثبته محتجا به على الشرع محاربا له به*
* نافيا عن العبد قدرته واختياره*
* التي منحه الله تعالى إياها وكلفه بحسبها*
* زاعما أن الله كلف عباده ما لا يطاق ،*
* كتكليف الأعمى بنقط المصحف ،* 
* فقد نسب الله تعالى إلى الظلم* 

* وكان إمامه في ذلك إبليس لعنه الله تعالى*
* إذ يقول :* 
* { قَالَ فَبِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي* 
* لَأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ } .*

* وأما المؤمنون حقا فيؤمنون بالقدر خيره وشره* 
* وأن الله خالق ذلك كله ،*
* وينقادون للشرع أمره ونهيه* 
* ويحكمونه في أنفسهم سرا وجهرا ،*

* والهداية والإضلال بيد الله* 
* يهدي من يشاء بفضله ،*
* ويضل من يشاء بعدله ،*

* وهو أعلم بمواقع فضله وعدله*

* { هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ*
* وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اهْتَدَى } .* 

* وله في ذلك الحكمة البالغة والحجة الدامغة ،*
* وأن الثواب والعقاب مترتب على الشرع* 
* فعلا وتركا على القدر ،*

* وإنما يعزون أنفسهم بالقدر عند المصائب ،*
* فإذا وفقوا لحسنه عرفوا الحق لأهله فقالوا :*

* { الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ*
* الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا*
* وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ*
* لَوْلَا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ } .*

* ولم يقولوا*
*كما قال الفاجر :*
* { إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي } .*

* وإذا اقترفوا سيئة* 
* قالوا كما قال الأبوان :*
* { رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا* 
* وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا* 
* لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ } .* 

* ولم يقولوا* 
*كقول الشيطان الرجيم :* 
* { رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي } .* 

* وإذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا :*
* { إِنَّا لِلَّهِ* 
* وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ } .*

* ولم يقولوا* 
*كما قال الذين كفروا :*
* { وَقَالُوا لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ* 
* إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ أَوْ كَانُوا غُزًّى*
* لَوْ كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا قُتِلُوا*
* لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ* 
* وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ* 
* وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ } .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 155 ]

س : كم شعب الإيمان ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :

{ لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ
وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ
وَالْمَلَائِكَة ِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ 

 وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ 
وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ 

 وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ 
وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا 

 وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ
أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا 
وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ } .

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« الإيمان بضع وستون » ،

وفي رواية : 

« بضع وسبعون شعبة ،
فأعلاها قول لا إله إلا الله 
وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق ،

والحياء شعبة من الإيمان » " (1) .

** ==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 9 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 57 ، 58 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 157 ]*


* س : اذكر خلاصة ما عدوه ؟

*
* جـ : قد لخص الحافظ في الفتح ما أورده ابن حبان بقوله :*
* إن هذه الشعب تتفرع* 

* من أعمال القلب وأعمال اللسان وأعمال البدن ،

*
* فأعمال القلب* 

* المعتقدات والنيات على أربع وعشرين خصلة ،*
* الإيمان باللّه ،* 
* ويدخل فيها الإيمان بذاته وصفاته وتوحيده بأنه*

* { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ }*

* واعتقاد حدوث ما دونه*
* والإيمان بملائكته وكتبه ورسله والقدر خيره وشره ،*
* والإيمان باليوم الآخر ،*
* ويدخل فيه المسألة في القبر والبعث والنشور والحساب*
* والميزان والصراط والجنة والنار ،

**ومحبة الله والحب والبغض فيه* 
*ومحبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واعتقاد تعظيمه ،*
* ويدخل فيه الصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* واتباع سنته 

**والإخلاص ،*
* ويدخل فيه ترك الرياء والنفاق والتوبة والخوف والرجاء

**والشكر والوفاء والصبر والرضا بالقضاء*
*والتوكل والرحمة* 
* والتواضع ،* 
* ويدخل فيه توقير الكبير ورحمة الصغير وترك التكبر والعجب*
* وترك الحسد وترك الحقد وترك الغضب ،

*
* وأعمال اللسان ،*

* وتشتمل على سبع خصال :*
* التلفظ بالتوحيد*
* وتلاوة القرآن* 
* وتعلم العلم وتعليمه ،*
* والدعاء والذكر*
* ويدخل فيه الاستغفار* 
* واجتناب اللغو

*
* وأعمال البدن ،*

* وتشتمل على ثمان وثلاثين خصلة*

* منها ما يتعلق بالأعيان* 
* وهي خمس عشرة خصلة :*

* التطهر حسا وحكما* 
* ويدخل فيه إطعام الطعام وإكرام الضيف ،*

* والصيام فرضا ونفلا والاعتكاف والتماس ليلة القدر*
* والحج والعمرة والطواف كذلك ،*

* والفرار بالدين ويدخل فيه الهجرة من دار الشرك*
* والوفاء بالنذر والتحري في الإيمان وأداء الكفارات ،*

* ومنها ما يتعلق بالاتباع* 
* وهي ست خصال :*

* التعفف بالنكاح والقيام بحقوق العيال ،*
* وبر الوالدين ويدخل فيه اجتناب العقوق*

* وتربية الأولاد وصلة الرحم* 
* وطاعة السادة والرفق بالعبيد ،

*
* ومنها ما يتعلق بالعامة ،* 
* وهي سبع عشرة خصلة :*

* القيام بالإمارة مع العدل ومتابعة الجماعة* 
* وطاعة أولي الأمر والإصلاح بين الناس ،*

* ويدخل فيه قتال الخوارج والبغاة والمعاونة على البر ،*
* ويدخل فيه الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر*

* وإقامة الحدود والجهاد ، ومنه المرابطة* 

* 
وأداء الأمانة ،*
* ومنه أداء الخمس والقرض مع وفائه*
* وإكرام الجار وحسن المعاملة ،*

* ويدخل فيه جمع المال من حله وإنفاقه في حقه ،*
* ويدخل فيه ترك التبذير والإسراف ،*

* ورد السلام وتشميت العاطس وكف الضرر عن الناس* 
* واجتناب اللهو وإماطة الأذى عن الطريق ،

*
* فهذه تسع وستون خصلة ،* 
* ويمكن عدها سبعا وسبعين خصلة* 
* باعتبار إفراد ما ضم بعضها إلى بعض مما ذكر ،*

* والله أعلم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 158 ]

س : ما دليل الإحسان من الكتاب والسنة ؟

جـ : أدلته كثيرة منها قوِله تعالى :

{ وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ
يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ } ، 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا 
وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ مُحْسِنُونَ } ،

{وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ
فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى } ، 

{ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا
الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ } ، 

{ هَلْ جَزَاءُ الْإِحْسَانِ 
إِلَّا الْإِحْسَانُ } .

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء » (1) ، 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« نعما للعبد أن يتوفى يحسن عبادة الله 
وصحابة سيده نعما له » (2) .

**==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( الصيد / 57 )*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 2549 ) ، ومسلم ( 46 ) . *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 159 ]

س : ما هو الإحسان في العبادة ؟

جـ : فسَّره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 في حديث سؤال جبريل لما قال له :

« فأخبرني عن الإحسان ؟

قال :

أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه
فإن لم تكن تراه
فإنه يراك » (1) ،

فبين صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أن الإحسان على مرتبتين متفاوتتين ،

أعلاهما
 
عبادة الله كأنك تراه ،

وهذا مقام المشاهدة ،

وهو أن يعمل العبد على مقتضى مشاهدته لله تعالى بقلبه 

وهو أن يتنور القلب بالإيمان وتنفذ البصيرة في العرفان

حتى يصير الغيب كالعيان ،

وهذا هو حقيقة مقام الإحسان .

الثاني :

مقام المراقبة 

وهو أن يعمل العبد على استحضار مشاهدة الله إياه 

واطلاعه عليه وقربه منه 

فإذا استحضر العبد هذا في عمله وعمل عليه 
فهو مخلص لله تعالى ؛ 

لأن استحضاره ذلك في عمله يمنعه

من الالتفات إلى غير الله تعالى وإرادته بالعمل ،

ويتفاوت أهل هذين المقامين 

بحسب نفوذ البصائر .
**
**==================
**(1) رواه البخاري ( 50 ، 4777 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 160 ]

*
* س : ما هو ضد الإيمان ؟

*
*جـ : ضد الإيمان الكفر ، وهو أصل له شعب ،*

* كما أن الإيمان أصل له شعب ،*

* وقد عرفت مما تقدم* 

*أن أصل الإيمان هو التصديق الإذعاني*

* المستلزم للانقياد بالطاعة ،*

* فالكفر أصله الجحود والعناد* 

* المستلزم للاستكبار والعصيان ،*

* فالطاعات كلها من شعب الإيمان* 

* وقد سمى في النصوص كثير منها إيمانا كما قدمنا ،*

* والمعاصي كلها من شعب الكفر* 

* وقد سمى في النصوص كثير منها كفرا كما سيأتي ،*

* فإذا عرفت هذا عرفت أن الكفر كفران ،*

* كفر أكبر يخرج من الإيمان بالكلية* 

* وهو الكفر الاعتقادي* 

* المنافي لقول القلب وعمله أو لأحدهما ،*

* وكفر أصغر ينافي كمال الإيمان*

* ولا ينافي مطلقه وهو الكفر العملي ،*

*الذي لا يناقض قول القلب* 

* ولا عمله* 

* ولا يستلزم ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 161 ]

*
* س : بين كيفية منافاة الكفر الاعتقادي للإيمان بالكلية*
* وفصِّل ليّ ما أجملته في إزالته إياه ؟*


*  جـ : قد قدمنا لك أن الإيمان قول وعمل :*
* قول القلب واللسان ،*
* وعمل القلب واللسان والجوارح ،*

* فقول القلب هو : التصديق ،*

* وقول اللسان هو : التكلم بكلمة الإسلام ،*

* وعمل القلب هو : النية والإخلاص ،*

* وعمل الجوارح هو الانقياد بجميع الطاعات ،*

* فإذا زالت جميع هذه الأربعة*

* قول القلب وعمله وقول اللسان وعمل الجوارح*

* زال الإيمان بالكلية ،*

* وإذا زال تصديق القلب لم تنفع البقية ،*

*فإن تصديق القلب شرط في اعتقادها وكونها نافعة ،*

* وذلك كمن كذب بأسماء الله وصفاته*

* أو بأي شيء مما أرسل الله به رسله وأنزل به كتبه ،*

* وإنزال عمل القلب مع اعتقاد الصدق ،*

*فأهل السنة مجمعون* 

* على زوال الإيمان كله بزواله*

* وأنه لا ينفع التصديق مع انتفاء عمل القلب ،* 

* وهو محبته وانقياده كما لم ينفع إبليس وفرعون وقومه*

* واليهود والمشركين*

* الذين كانوا يعتقدون صدق الرسول* 

* بل ويقرون به سرا وجهرا ويقولون :*

* ليس بكاذب ولكن لا نتبعه ولا نؤمن به .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 162 ]

س : كم أقسام الكفر الأكبر
**المخرج من الملة ؟

جـ : علم مما قدمناه أنه أربعة أقسام :

كفر الجهل والتكذيب ،

وكفر جحود ،

وكفر عناد واستكبار ،

وكفر نفاق .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 163 ]

س : ما هو كفر الجهل والتكذيب ؟
*


* جـ : هو ما كان ظاهرا وباطنا كغالب الكفار* 


* من قريش ومن قبلهم من الأمم* 

* الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم :*


*{ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكِتَابِ* 
* وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا* 
* فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ } ،* 

* وقال تعالى :*

* { وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ } ،*

* وقال تعالى :* 

* { وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فَوْجًا*
* مِمَّنْ يُكَذِّبُ بِآيَاتِنَا فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ* 
* حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا قَالَ أَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِآيَاتِي*
* وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا عِلْمًا* 
* أَمْ مَاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } . الآيات ،*

* وقال تعالى :*

* { بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ*
* وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ } . الآيات ،*

* وغيرها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 164 ]

س : ما هو كفر الجحود ؟

**جـ : هو ما كان بكتمان الحق وعدم الانقياد له ظاهرا
مع العلم به ومعرفته باطنا 
ككفر فرعون وقومه بموسى ،

وكفر اليهود بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قال الله تعالى 

في كفر فرعون وقومه : 
{ وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا 
وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا } ، 

وقال تعالى 

في اليهود : 

{ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ
وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 165 ]

س: ما هو كفر العناد والاستكبار ؟

جـ : هو ما كان بعدم الانقياد للحق مع الإقرار به
ككفر إبليس ؛

إذ يقول الله تعالى فيه :
**{ إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ* *اسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ } ،

وهو لم يمكنه جحود أمر الله بالسجود ولا إنكاره ،

وإنما اعترض عليه وطعن في حكمه الآمر به وعدله وقال :
{ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا } ،

وقال : 

{ لَمْ أَكُنْ لِأَسْجُدَ لِبَشَرٍ 
خَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ } ،

وقال : 

{ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ 
خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 166 ]

س : ما هو كفر النفاق ؟

جـ :

**هو ما كان بعدم تصديق القلب وعمله 
مع الانقياد ظاهرا رئاء الناس ،
ككفر ابن سلول وحزبه 

الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم : 

{ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ
وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ 
يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ 
فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا 
وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ }

إلى قوله تعالى :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } . 

وغيرها من الآيات .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 167 ]

س : ما هو الكفر العملي 
الذي لا يخرج من الملة ؟

جـ : هو كل معصية أطلق عليها الشارع اسم الكفر

مع بقاء اسم الإيمان على عامله ،

كقول النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارا ،
يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض » (1) ، 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر » (2)

فأطلق صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على قتال المسلمين بعضهم بعضا أنه كفر ،

وسمى من يفعل ذلك كفارا ،

مع قول الله تعالى : 

{ وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا 
فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا }

إلى قوله :

{ إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ 
فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ } .

فأثبت الله تعالى لهم الإيمان وأخوة الإيمان 
ولم ينف عنهم شيئا من ذلك . 

وقال تعالى في آية القصاص :

{ فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ 
فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ } .

فأثبت تعالى له أخوة الإسلام ولم ينفها عنه ،

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ، 
ولا يسرق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ،
ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن ،
والتوبة معروضة بعد » .

زاد في رواية :

« ولا يقتل وهو مؤمن 

- وفي رواية - 

ولا ينتهب نهبة ذات شرف 
يرفع الناس إليه فيها أبصارهم » (3) .
الحديث في الصحيحين 
مع حديث أبي ذر فيهما أيضا ،

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« ما من عبد قال لا إله إلا الله ،
ثم مات على ذلك إلا دخل الجنة 

قلت :
وإن زنى وإن سرق ؟

قال : 
وإن زنى وإن سرق ثلاثا ،

ثم قال في الرابعة : 

على رغم أنف أبي ذر » (4) .

فهذا يدل على أنه لم ينف 
عن الزاني والسارق والشارب والقاتل 
مطلق الإيمان بالكلية مع التوحيد

فإنه لو أراد ذلك 
لم يخبر بأن من مات على لا إله إلا الله
دخل الجنة 
وإن فعل تلك المعاصي ،
فلن يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مؤمنة ،
وإنما أراد بذلك نقص الإيمان ونفي كماله ،

وإنما يكفر العبد بتلك المعاصي
مع استحلاله إياها
المستلزم لتكذيب الكتاب والرسول
في تحريمها
بل يكفر باعتقاد حلها وإن لم يفعلها ،

والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .
**
**==================*
* (1) رواه البخاري ( 121 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 118 ، 120 ) .*
* (2) رواه البخاري ( 48 ، 6044 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 116 ) .*
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 2475 ، 5578 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 100 ، 105* 
*(4) رواه البخاري ( 5827 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 154 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 168 ]
**
**س : إذا قيل لنا :

هل السجود للصنم 
والاستهانة بالكتاب 
وسب الرسول 
والهزل بالدين ونحو ذلك

هذا كله من الكفر العملي فيما يظهر ،

فلم كان مخرجا من الدين 
وقد عرفتم الكفر الأصغر بالعملي ؟

جـ : اعلم أن هذه الأربعة وما شاكلها ليس هي من الكفر العملي
إلا من جهة كونها واقعة بعمل الجوارح فيما يظهر للناس
ولكنها لا تقع إلا مع ذهاب عمل القلب
من نيته وإخلاصه ومحبته وانقياده ،
لا يبقى معها شيء من ذلك ،

**فهي وإن كانت عملية في الظاهر 
فإنها مستلزمة للكفر الاعتقادي ولا بد ،
ولم تكن هذه لتقع إلا من منافق مارق أو معاند مارد ،
وهل حمل المنافقين في غزوة تبوك على أن

{ قَالُوا كَلِمَةَ الْكُفْرِ 
وَكَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِسْلَامِهِمْ 
وَهَمُّوا بِمَا لَمْ يَنَالُوا }

إلا ذلك مع قولهم لما سئلوا : 
{ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ } .

قال الله تعالى : 
{ قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ 
لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ } .

ونحن لم نعرِّف الكفر الأصغر بالعملي مطلقا ،
بل بالعملي المحض الذي لم يستلزم الاعتقاد
ولم يناقض قول القلب ولا عمله .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 169 ]

*
* س : إلى كم ينقسم كل من*
* الظلم والفسوق والنفاق ؟

*
* جـ : ينقسم كل منهما إلى قسمين :*

*أكبر هو الكفر ،*

*وأصغر دون ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 170 ]*


* س : ما مثال كل من* 
* الظلم الأكبر والأصغر ؟

*
*جـ : مثال الظلم الأكبر ما ذكره الله تعالى في قوله :*

*{ وَلَا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ* 
*مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكَ*
* وَلَا يَضُرُّكَ*
* فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ*
* فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ } ،

*
* وقوله تعالى :* 
* { إِنَّ الشّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ } ،*

* وقوله تعالى :*
* { إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ*
*فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ*
* وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ* 
* وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ } .*


* ومثال الظلم الذي دون ذلك* 
* ما ذكر الله تعالى بقوله في الطلاق :**

** { وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ* 
* لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِنْ بُيُوتِهِنَّ* 
* وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ*
* وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ* 
* وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ* 
*فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ } ،*

* 
وقوله تعالى :*

* { وَلَا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا 

** وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 171 ]

س : ما مثال كل من 
الفسوق الأكبر والأصغر ؟

** جـ : مثال الفسوق ما ذكره الله تعالى بقوله :

{ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ } ، 

وقوله تعالى : 

{ إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ 
فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ } ،

وقوله تعالى : 

{ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَعْمَلُ الْخَبَائِثَ 
إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمَ سَوْءٍ فَاسِقِينَ } .

ومثال الفسوق الذي دون ذلك
قوله تعالى في القَذَفَة : 

{ وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا 
وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ } ،

وقوله تعالى :

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا
أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ
فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ } ،

روي أنها نزلت في الوليد بن عقبة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 172 ]

س : ما مثال كل من
النفاق الأكبر والأصغر ؟


 جـ : مثال النفاق الأكبر 
ما قدمنا ذكره في الآيات من صدر البقرة ،

وقوله تعالى : 

{ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ }

إلى قوله : 

{ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ } . الآيات ، 

وقوله تعالى :

{ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ 
قَالُوا نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ
وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ 
وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَكَاذِبُونَ } ، 

وغير ذلك من الآيات ،

ومثال النفاق الذي دون ذلك 
ما ذكره النبي
صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :

« آية المنافق ثلاث : 
إذا حدث كذب ، 
وإذا وعد أخلف ،
وإذا ائتمن خان » (1) . 

وحديث :

« أربع من كن فيه كان منافقا » (2) الحديث .*

*==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 2682 ، 2749 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 107 ، 108 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 2459 ، 3178 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 106 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 173 ]*


* س : ما حكم السحر والساحر ؟*


* جـ : السحر متحقق وجوده وتأثيره مع مصادفة القدر الكوني ،*

* كما قال تعالى : 

** { فَيَتَعَلَّمُون َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ* 
*وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ } ،*

* وتأثيره ثابت في الأحاديث الصحيحة ،

*
* وأما الساحر فإن كان سحره مما يتلقى عن الشياطين ،*
* كما نصت عليه آية البقرة فهو كافر ،

*
* لقوله تعالى :*
* { وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ* 
* حَتَّى يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ*
*فَلَا تَكْفُرْ }* 


* إلى قوله :* 
* { وَيَتَعَلَّمُون َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ* 
*وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ* 
* مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ } . الآيات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 174 ]

س : ما حد الساحر ؟

جـ : روى الترمذي عن جندب قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« حد الساحر ضربه بالسيف » (1) 

وصحح وقفه وقال العمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم
من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم ،

وهو قول مالك بن أنس ،
وقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :

إنما يقتل الساحر إذا كان يعمل من سحره ما يبلغ الكفر
فأما إذا عمل دون الكفر فلم ير عليه قتلا ، 

وقد ثبت قتل الساحر 
عن عمر وابنه عبد الله وابنته حفصة ،
وعثمان بن عفان ،
وجندب بن عبد الله ، وجندب بن كعب ،
وقيس بن سعد ، وعمر بن عبد العزيز ،
وأحمد ، وأبي حنيفة 
وغيرهم رحمهم الله .
**
** ==================*
* (1) ( ضعيف مرفوعا ، صحيح موقوفا ) رواه الترمذي ( 1460 ) ، والدارقطني ( 3 / 114 ) ،*
*والحاكم ( 4 / 360 ) ، والبيهقي ( 8 / 136 ) ،
والطبراني في الكبير ( 1665 ) وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي ،
وقال الآبادي تعليقا على الدارقطني :
الحديث أخرجه الحاكم والبيهقي والترمذي ، وفي إسناده إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ، ا هـ . 

قال الحافظ في التقريب : وكان فقيها ضعيف الحديث . 
وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث لا نعرفه مرفوعا إلا من هذا الوجه ، 
وإسماعيل بن مسلم المكي يضعف في الحديث ، 
وإسماعيل بن مسلم العبدي البصري قال وكيع : هو ثقة ويروي عن الحسن أيضا ،
والصحيح عن جندب موقوف ، ا هـ .
قال البيهقي : إسماعيل بن مسلم ضعيف ،
وقد ضعف الحديث أيضا الحافظ بن حجر ، والشيخ الألباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 175 ]

س : ما هي النشرة 
وما حكمها ؟

جـ : النشرة هي حل السحر عن المسحور

فإن كان ذلك بسحر مثله 
فهي من عمل الشيطان ،

وإن كانت بالرقى والتعاويذ المشروعة 
فلا بأس بذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 176 ]

س : ما هي الرقى المشروعة ؟

جـ : هي ما كانت من الكتاب والسنة خالصة 
وكانت باللسان العربي ،

واعتقد كل من الراقي والمرتقي
أن تأثيرها لا يكون
إلا بإذن الله عز وجل ،

« فإنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قد رقاه جبريل عليه السلام » (1) 

ورقى هو كثيرا من الصحابة وأقرهم على فعلها 
بل وأمرهم بها 
وأحل لهم أخذ الأجرة عليها ،

كل ذلك في الصحيحين وغيرهما .
** ==================* 
*(1) رواه مسلم ( السلام / 39 ، 40 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 177 ]*

* س : ما هي الرقى الممنوعة ؟*

*جـ : هي ما لم تكن من الكتاب ولا السنة ،*
* ولا كانت بالعربية ،*

* بل هي من عمل الشيطان واستخدامه* 
* والتقرب إليه بما يحبه ،* 
* كما يفعله كثير من الدجاجلة* 
*والمشعوذين والمخرفين*

* وكثير ممن ينظر في كتب الهياكل والطلاسم* 
* كشمس المعارف ،*
*وشموس الأنوار وغيرهما* 
* مما أدخله أعداء الإسلام عليه*
* وليست منه في شيء ،*
* ولا من علومه في ظل ولا فيء ،*

* كما بيناه في شرح السلم وغيره .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 178 ]
**
**س : ما حكم التعاليق 
من التمائم والأوتار 
والحلق والخيوط والودع ونحوها ؟

جـ : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« من علق شيئا وكل إليه » (1) .

« وأرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره رسولا
أن لا يبقين في رقبة بعير قلادة
من وتر أو قلادة إلا قطعت » (2) 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« إن الرقى والتمائم والتولة شرك » . (3) ، 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من علق تميمة فلا أتم الله له ،
ومن علق ودعة فلا ودع الله له » (4) ،

وفي رواية :
« من تعلق تميمة فقد أشرك » (5) ،

« وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
للذي رأى في يده حلقة من صُفْر :
ما هذا ؟
فقال : 
من الواهنة .
قال : 
انزعها فإنها لا تزيدك إلا وهنا ،
فإنك لو مت وهي عليك ما أفلحت أبدا » (6)

وقطع حذيفة رضي الله عنه خيطا من يد رجل ،
ثم تلا قوله تعالى :
{ وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ
إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ } ، 

وقال سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله تعالى :
( من قطع تميمة من إنسان
كان كعدل رقبة ) (7) ، 

وهذا في حكم المرفوع .
**
**=================*
*(1) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 130 ، 311 ) ، والترمذي ( 2072 ) ،* 
* والحاكم ( 4 / 216 ) ، وعبد الرزاق ( 11 / 17 / 1972) عن الحسن مرسلا ،*
* وقد حسنه الشيخ الألباني في صحيح الترمذي ( 1691 )* 
* قال الشيخ البنا في الفتح الرباني ( 17 / 188 ) :*
* هذا الحديث لا تقل درجته عن الحسن ، لا سيما وله شواهد تؤيده والله أعلم ، ا هـ .*

* (2) رواه البخاري ( 3005 ) ، ومسلم ( اللباس / 105 ) ،* 
* وأحمد ( 5 / 216 ) ، وأبو داود ( 2552 )*

* (3) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 381 ) ، وأبو داود ( 3883 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 3530 ) ،* 
* والبغوي في شرح السنة ( 12 / 156 ، 157 ) وقد سكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ،* 
* وصححه الألباني وحسن إسناده الشيخ أحمد شاكر* 
* ورواه الحاكم ( 4 / 217 ، 218 ) وقال :*
* هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي .*

* (4) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 154 ) ، والحاكم ( 4 / 216 ) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي .* 
* قال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 5 / 103 ) : رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى والطبراني ، ورجالهم ثقات ، ا هـ .* 
* وفي سنده خالد بن عبيد المعافري ،*
* قال الحافظ في التعجيل عنه : ورجال حديثه موثوقون ( 262 ) ،*
* وقال المنذري : إسناده جيد .*

* (5) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 156 ) ، والحاكم ( 4 / 219 )*
* قال الهيثمي : رواه أحمد والطبراني ورجال أحمد ثقات ( 5 / 103 )* 
* وقال المنذري في الترغيب : ورواة أحمد ثقات ( 4 / 307 )* 
* وصححه الشيخ الألباني ، وصحح له الحاكم ، ا هـ . ( صحيحه 492 ) .*

* (6) ( حسن على الراجح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 445 ) ،*
* وابن ماجه ( 3531 ) ، وابن حبان ( 1410 ) ،*
* قلت : وقد حسن إسناد ابن ماجه البوصيري ،*
* وصحح الحديث الحاكم ، ووافقه الذهبي ،*
* وقد ضعفه الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة ( 1029 )* 
* والراجح أنه حسن فانظر ما قال .*

* (7) ( ضعيف ) رواه ابن أبي شيبة ( 7 / 375 ) حديث رقم ( 3524 )*
* وفي سنده الليث بن أبي سليم بن زنيم ،*
* قال الحافظ في التقريب : صدوق اختلط جدا ولم يتميز حديثه فترك ، ا هـ .* 
* ويؤيده ما حكاه ابن أبي شيبة عن جرير قوله في الليث : كان أكثر تخليطا ،*
* وقال ابن حبان : اختلط آخر عمره ،*
* قلت : ثم إن رواية مسلم عنه مقرونة بأبي إسحاق الشيباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 179 ]*

* س : ما حكم المعلق إذا كان من القرآن ؟*

*جـ : يروى جوازه عن بعض السلف ،*

*وأكثرهم على منعه* 
* كعبد الله بن عكيم ، وعبد الله بن عمرو ،*
* وعبد الله بن مسعود وأصحابه*
* رضي الله عنهم* 
* وهو الأولى ،*

* لعموم النهي عن التعليق ،* 
* ولعدم شيء من المرفوع يخصص ذلك ،*

* ولصون القرآن عن إهانته* 
* إذ قد يحملونه غالبا على غير طهارة ،*

* ولئلا يتوصل بذلك إلى تعليق غيره ،*
* ولسد الذريعة عن اعتقاد المحظور*
* والتفات القلوب إلى غير الله عز وجل ،*
* لا سيما في هذا الزمان .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 180 ]

س : ما حكم الكهان ؟

جـ : الكهان من الطواغيت
وهم أولياء الشياطين الذين يوحون إليهم

كما قال تعالى :

 { وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ } . الآية ،

ويتنزلون عليهم ويلقون إليهم الكلمة من السمع
فيكذبون معها مائة كذبة 

كما قال تعالى : 
{ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ تَنَزَّلُ الشَّيَاطِينُ 
تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ 
يُلْقُونَ السَّمْعَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ كَاذِبُونَ } .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الوحي : 
« فيسمعها مسترق السمع ،
ومسترق السمع هكذا بعضه فوق بعض ،
فيسمع الكلمة فيلقيها إلى من تحته ، 
ثم يلقيها الآخر إلى من تحته 
حتى يلقيها على لسان الساحر أو الكاهن ، 
فربما أدرك الشهاب قبل أن يلقيها 
وربما ألقاها قبل أن يدركه 
فيكذب معها مائة كذبة » (1) . 

الحديث في الصحيح بكماله ،

ومن ذلك الخط بالأرض 
الذي يسمونه ضرب الرمل ،
وكذا الطرق بالحصى ونحوه .
**

** ==================*
* (1) صحيح البخاري ، كتاب التفسير ، تفسير سورة سبأ ( 4800 ) . *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 181 ]

س : ما حكم من صدق كاهنا ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :

{ قُلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ 
مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
 الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ
لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ } . الآية ،

وقال تعالى :

{ أَمْ عِنْدَهُمُ الْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ أَعِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ الْغَيْبِ فَهُوَ يَرَى } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ

وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« من أتى عرافا أو كاهنا

فصدقه بما يقول

 فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد

صلى الله عليه وسلم » (1) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« من أتى عرافا فسأله عن شيء فصدقه

 لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما » (2) .
**
**==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 2 / 429 ) ، والبيهقي ( 8 / 135 ) ،
والحاكم ( 1 / 8 ) وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرطهما جميعا من حديث ابن سيرين ولم يخرجاه ،
وصححه الألباني ( صحيح الجامع 5815 ) ، وصحح إسناده الشيخ أحمد شاكر .
**
** (2) رواه مسلم ( السلام / 125 ) ، وأحمد ( 4 / 68 ، 5 / 380 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 182 ]

س : ما حكم التنجيم ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :

{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا
فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ
وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِلشَّيَاطِينِ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ } .

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« من اقتبس شعبة من النجوم
فقد اقتبس شعبة من السحر زاد ما زاد » (1) .

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إنما أخاف على أمتي التصديق بالنجوم 
والتكذيب بالقدر وحيف الأئمة » (2)

وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما
 
في قوم يكتبون أبا جاد وينظرون في النجوم : 
" ما أرى من فعل ذلك له عند الله من خلاق " (3) ، 

وقال قتادة رحمه الله تعالى :

خلق الله هذه النجوم لثلاث 
زينة للسماء ، 
ورجوما للشياطين ،
وعلامات يهتدى بها ،
فمن تأول فيها غير ذلك فقد أخطأ حظه
وأضاع نصيبه وتكلف ما لا علم له به (4) .*

==================
 *(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 227 ، 311 ) ، 
وأبو داود ( 3905 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 3726 ) ، 
*
*والبيهقي ( 8 / 138 ) وقد سكت عنه الإمام أبو داود وصححه الألباني ،
وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده صحيح .

(2) ( ضعيف قد يحسن ) وقد روي بمثله وبنحوه عن عدد من الصحابة ، 
وكلها لا يخلو من ضعف ،
وقد بين ذلك الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة ( 1127 ) 
وسبقه إلى ذلك الحافظ الهيثمي في المجمع ( 7 / 203 ) وقال : 
عن أبي أمامة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« إن أخوف ما أخاف على أمتي في آخر زمانها النجوم وتكذيب بالقدر وحيف السلطان » .
رواه الطبراني وفيه ليث بن أبي سليم وهو لين وبقية رجاله وثقوا ، ا هـ . 
وذكر الألباني أن للحديث شواهد كثيرة يرتقي بها إلى درجة الصحة ، ا هـ .

(3) ( صحيح ) رواه البيهقي ( 8 / 139 ) ، وعبد الرزاق ( 11 / 19805 ) ،
وابن أبي شيبة ( 8 / 414 ) ، والدر المنثور ( 3 / 35 ) وسنده صحيح ، رجاله ثقات .
(4) أورده الإمام السيوطي في كتابه الدر المنثور ( 3 / 43 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 183 ]

س : ما حكم الاستسقاء بالأنواء ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :

{ وَتَجْعَلُونَ رِزْقَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تُكَذِّبُونَ } ، 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« أربع في أمتي من أمر الجاهلية لا يتركونهن :
الفخر بالأحساب والطعن في الأنساب ، 
والاستسقاء بالأنواء ، والنياحة » (1) 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« وقال الله تعالى :
أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر ،
فأما من قال مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته
فذلك مؤمن بي كافر بالكواكب ،

وأما من قال :
مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا فذلك كافر بي
مؤمن بالكواكب » (2) .
**
**==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( الجنائز / 29 ) .*
*(2) رواه البخاري ( 846 ، 1038 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 125 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 184 ]

س : ما حكم الطيرة وما يذهبها ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :
{ أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ } ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« لا عدوى ولا طيرة ولا هامة ولا صفر » (1) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« الطيرة شرك ، الطيرة شرك » . 

قال ابن مسعود وما منا إلا ،
ولكن الله يذهبه بالتوكل (2) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« إنما الطيرة ما أمضاك أو ردك » (3)

ولأحمد من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو :
« من ردته الطيرة عن حاجته فقد أشرك 
قالوا :
فما كفارة ذلك ؟ 
قال : أن تقول :
اللهم لا خير إلا خيرك 
ولا طير إلا طيرك ولا إله غيرك » (4) ، 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 « أصدقها الفأل ولا ترد مسلما ،
فإذا رأى أحدكم ما يكره فليقل :

اللهم لا يأتي بالحسنات إلا أنت ،

ولا يدفع السيئات إلا أنت ،

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك » (5) .*

*==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 5707 ) ، ومسلم ( السلام / 101 ، 102 ، 103 ) .
(2) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 389 ، 438 ، 440 ) ،
والبخاري في الأدب ( 909 ) ، وأبو داود ( 3910 ) ،
والترمذي ( 1614 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 3538 ) ، 
والحاكم ( 1 / 17 / 18 ) ، والبيهقي ( 8 / 139 ) ،
والبغوي في شرح السنة ( 12 / 177 ، 178 )
قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح .
وسكت عنه أبو داود وصححه الحافظ العراقي
وقال الحاكم : صحيح سنده . ثقات رواته ، وأقره الذهبي ، 
قال الألباني : وهو كما قال .
قلت : وهو عندهم جميعا مرفوع ولكن قال الإمام الترمذي :
سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول : كان سليمان بن حرب يقول :
هذا الحديث ( وما منا إلا ولكن الله يذهبه بالتوكل )
قال : هذا عندي قول عبد الله بن مسعود ، ا هـ .
**
**(3) ( ضعيف ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 213 ) 
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر :
إسناده ضعيف لانقطاعه ، ا هـ . 
وذكر أن ابن علاثة هو محمد بن عبد الله بن علاثة القاضي ، 
قال البخاري في الكبير : وهو ثقة يخطئ ، 
وثقه ابن معين وأفرط الأزدي وغيره في تضعيفه ورميه بالكذب ،
ورجح الشيخ شاكر أن ما قاله البخاري : في حفظه نظر ، هو الحق ، 
ومسلمة الجهني فيه جهالة ، 
ترجمه البخاري ولم يخرجه وهو متأخر عن أن يدرك الفضل بن عباس .
**
**(4) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 2 / 220 ) ، وابن السني ( 293 )
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده صحيح ،
قال الهيثمي ( 5 / 105 ) : رواه أحمد والطبراني ، 
وفيه ابن لهيعة وحديثه حسن وفيه ضعف وبقية رجاله ثقات ، 
وقد صححه الألباني في الصحيحة ( 1065 ) 
وقال : قلت والضعف الذي في حديث ابن لهيعة 
إنما هو في غير رواية العبادلة عنه ، 
وإلا فحديثهم عنه صحيح كما حققه أهل العلم في ترجمته ،
ومنهم عبد الله بن وهب ، وقد رواه عنه كما رأيت ، ا هـ .
قلت : وهو في مسند ابن السني .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 186 ]*

* س : إلى كم قسم تنقسم المعاصي ؟*

* جـ : تنقسم إلى صغائر هي السيئات ،*

* وكبائر هي الموبقات .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 187 ]

س : بماذا تكفر السيئات ؟
**
**جـ : قال الله تعالى :
**{ إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ
**نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا } ، 

وقال تعالى :
{ إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ }

فأخبرنا الله تعالى
أن السيئات تكفر باجتناب الكبائر وبفعل الحسنات ،

وكذلك جاء في الحديث :
« وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها » (1)

وكذلك جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة
أن إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره ،
ونقل الخطا إلى المساجد
والصلوات الخمس 
والجمعة إلى الجمعة

ورمضان إلى رمضان
وقيام ليلة القدر
وصيام عاشوراء

وغيرها من الطاعات
أنها كفارات للسيئات والخطايا ،

وأكثر تلك الأحاديث 
فيها تقييد ذلك باجتناب الكبائر ،
وعليه يحمل المطلق منها
فيكون اجتناب الكبائر شرطا
في تكفير الصغائر بالحسنات وبدونها .*

*==================
(1) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 5 / 153 ، 158 ، 177 ، 228 ) ، 
والترمذي ( 1987 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 54 ) من حديث أبي ذر ،
وقال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ،
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه ، ووافقه الذهبي ،
ورواه أحمد ( 5 / 236 ) من حديث معاذ بن جبل ، وقد حسنه الألباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 188 ]

س : ما هي الكبائر ؟

جـ : في ضابطها أقوال للصحابة والتابعين وغيرهم 

فقيل :
هي كل ذنب ترتب عليه حد ،

وقيل : 
هي كل ذنب أتبع بلعنة أو غضب أو نار أو أي عقوبة ،

وقيل :
هي كل ذنب يشعر فعله بعدم اكتراث فاعله بالدين 
وعدم مبالاته به وقلة خشيته من الله ،

وقيل غير ذلك ،

وقد ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة
تسمية كثير من الذنوب كبائر على تفاوت درجاتها

فمنها
كفر أكبر كالشرك بالله والسحر ،

ومنها 
عظيم من كبائر الإثم والفواحش
وهو دون ذلك
كقتل النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق
والتولي يوم الزحف وأكل الربا 
وأكل مال اليتيم وقول الزور ،

ومنه قذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات 
وشرب الخمر وعقوق الوالدين 
وغير ذلك ،

وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : 
( هي إلى السبعين أقرب منها إلى السبع ) (1) ، ا هـ .

ومن تتبع الذنوب التي أطلق عليها أنها كبائر 
وجدها أكثر من السبعين ،

فكيف إذا تتبع جميع ما جاء عليه الوعيد الشديد 
في الكتاب والسنة
من إتباعه بلعنة أو غضب 
أو عذاب 
أو محاربة 
أو غير ذلك من ألفاظ الوعيد ،

فإنه يجدها كثيرة جدا .*
*==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه عبد الرزاق ( 10 / 19702 ) ، والطبري في تفسيره ( 5 / 27 ) ،
وقد ذكره الحافظ في الفتح مستشهدا به ، وسكت عنه ( فتح الباري 12 / 183 )
وسنده صحيح .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 189 ]

س : بماذا تكفر جميع الصغائر والكبائر ؟

جـ : تكفر جميعها بالتوبة النصوح ،

قال الله تعالى : 
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ 
تَوْبَةً نَصُوحًا
عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ
وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ } ،

وعسى من الله محققة ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا
فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ } . الآيات ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ
فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ 
وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ
وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ 
أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ 
وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ } .
الآيات وغيرها ، 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« التوبة تجب ما قبلها » ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« للهُ أفرحُ بتوبةِ عبدِه 
من رجل نزل منزلا وبه مهلكة 
ومعه راحلته عليها طعامه وشرابه
فوضع رأسه فنام نومة 
فاستيقظ وقد ذهبت راحلته 
حتى اشتد عليه الحر والعطش أو ما شاء الله 
قال : 
أرجع إلى مكاني فنام نومة ثم رفع رأسه ،
فإذا راحلته عنده » (1) .
**  ==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 6308 ) ، ومسلم ( التوبة / 3 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 190 ]

س : ما هي التوبة النصوح ؟

 جـ : هي الصادقة 
التي اجتمع فيها 
ثلاثة أشياء :

الإقلاع عن الذنب 

والندم على ارتكابه ،

والعزم على أن لا يعود أبدا ،

وإن كان فيه مظلمة لمسلم تحللها منه إن أمكن ،

فإنه سيطالب بها يوم القيامة ،
إن لم يتحللها من اليوم ويقتص منه لا محالة ،
وهو من الظلم الذي لا يترك الله منه شيئا ،

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من كان عنده لأخيه مظلمة فليتحلل منه اليوم
قبل أن لا يكون دينار ولا درهم 
إن كان له حسنات أخذ من حسناته 
وإلا أخذ سيئات أخيه فطرحت عليه » (1) .
** ==================*
* (1) تقدم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 191 ]

س : متى تنقطع التوبة 
في حق كل فرد من أفراد الناس ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :
{ إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ 
لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ
ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ
فَأُولَئِكَ 
يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ
وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا } 

أجمع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن كل شيء عصي الله به فهو جهالة 
سواء كان عمدا أو غيره
وأن كل ما كان قبل الموت فهو قريب ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر » (1) . 

ثبت ذلك في أحاديث كثيرة ،

فأما إذا عاين الملَك ،
وحشرجت الروح في الصدر وبلغت الحلقوم 
وغرغرت النفس صاعدة في الغلاصم
فلا توبة مقبولة حينئذ
ولا فكاك ولا خلاص
{ وَلَاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ } ،

وذلك قوله عز وجل عقب هذه الآية :

{ وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ
حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ
قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الْآنَ } . الآية .*


*==================*
* (1) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 2 / 132 ، 153 ) ،*
* والترمذي ( 3537 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 4253 ) ،* 
* والحاكم ( 4 / 257 ) ، وابن حبان ( 2 / 628 ) بإسناد حسن ،* 
* قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب* 
* وصححه الحاكم ، ووافقه الذهبي ، وحسنه الألباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 192 ]

س : متى تنقطع التوبة من عمر الدنيا ؟

جـ : قال الله تعالى :

{ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ
لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا
**لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ 
أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا } . الآية ،

وفي صحيح البخاري : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ،
فإذا طلعت ورآها الناس آمنوا أجمعين ،
وذلك من حين
{ لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا }» (1) ، ثم قرأ الآية 

وقد وردت في معناها أحاديث كثيرة 
عن جماعة من الصحابة 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأمهات وغيرها ،

وقال صفوان بن عسال :
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

« إن الله فتح بابا قبل المغرب 
عرضه سبعون عاما للتوبة ،
لا يغلق
حتى تطلع الشمس منه » (2) .

رواه الترمذي ، وصححه النسائي ،
وابن ماجه في حديث طويل .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 4636 ) ، ومسلم ( الإيمان / 248 ) .
(2) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 240 ) ،
والترمذي ( 3536 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 4070 ) 
قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وقد حسنه الألباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 193 ]

س : ما حكم من مات من الموحدين 
مصِّراً على كبيرة ؟

جـ : قال الله عز وجل :

{ وَنَضَعُ الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ
فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا 
وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا
وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ } ،

وقال تعالى : 

{ وَالْوَزْنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ
فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ
فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ
وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ 
فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ 
بِمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَظْلِمُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا
وَمَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ } . الآية ،

وقال تعالى :

{ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي كُلُّ نَفْسٍ تُجَادِلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهَا 
وَتُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ 
وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ 
ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ 
وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ } ،

وقال تعالى :

{ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ النَّاسُ أَشْتَاتًا لِيُرَوْا أَعْمَالَهُمْ 
فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ 
وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ } ، 

وغير ذلك من الآيات ، 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« من نوقش الحساب عُذِّب » (1) ، 

فقالت له عائشة رضي الله عنها :
أليس يقول الله :
{ فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا } 
قال :
" بلى
وإنما ذلك العرض 
ولكن من نوقش الحساب عُذِّب » . 

وقد قدمنا من النصوص
في الحشر وأحوال الموقف والميزان 
ونشر الصحف والعرض والحساب 
والصراط والشفاعات وغيرها

ما يُعلَم به تفاوت مراتب الناس
وتباين أحوالهم في الآخرة 
بحسب تفاوتهم في الدار الدنيا 
في طاعة ربهم وضدها 
من سابق ومقتصد 
وظالم لنفسه ،* 

*==============* 
* (1) تقدم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إذا عرفت هذا 
فاعلم أن الذي أثبتته الآيات القرآنية والسنن النبوية
ودرج عليه السلف الصالح والصدر الأول 
من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان
من أئمة التفسير والحديث والسنة 

أن العصاة من أهل التوحيد على ثلاث طبقات :

الأولى :
قوم رجحت حسناتهم بسيئاتهم ،
فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا تمسهم النار أبدا .

الثانية :
قوم تساوت حسناتهم وسيئاتهم 
فقصرت بهم سيئاتهم عن الجنة 
وتجاوزت بهم حسناتهم عن النار ،

وهؤلاء هم أصحاب الأعراف 
الذين ذكر الله تعالى أنهم يقفون بين الجنة والنار
ما شاء الله أن يقفوا ثم يؤذن لهم في دخول الجنة

كما قال الله تعالى بعد أن أخبر
بدخول أهل الجنة الجنة ،
وأهل النار النار ،
وتناديهم فيها ،

قال :
{ وَبَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ
وَعَلَى الْأَعْرَافِ رِجَالٌ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلًّا بِسِيمَاهُمْ
وَنَادَوْا أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ
أَنْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَمْ يَدْخُلُوهَا وَهُمْ يَطْمَعُونَ } -

إلى قوله :
{ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ
لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا أَنْتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ } .

الطبقة الثالثة :
قوم لقوا الله تعالى مصرين على كبائر الإثم والفواحش
ومعهم أصل التوحيد والإيمان ،
فرجحت سيئاتهم بحسناتهم ،

فهؤلاء هم الذين يدخلون النار بقدر ذنوبهم ،

ومنهم من تأخذه إلى كعبيه 
ومنهم من تأخذه إلى أنصاف ساقيه ،
ومنهم من تأخذه إلى ركبتيه ،
حتى أن منهم من لم يحرم الله منه على النار
إلا أثر السجود ،

وهذه الطبقة هم الذين يأذن الله تعالى في الشفاعة فيهم
لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولغيره من بعده 
من الأنبياء والأولياء والملائكة ومن شاء الله أن يكرمه ،
فيحد لهم حدا فيخرجونهم ،
ثم يحد لهم حدا فيخرجونهم 

وهكذا فيخرجون من كان في قلبه وزن دينار من خير ، 
ثم من كان في قلبه وزن نصف دينار من خير ،
ثم من كان في قلبه وزن برة من خير ،
إلى أن يخرجوا منها من في قلبه وزن ذرة من خير ،
إلى أدنى من مثقال ذرة إلى أن يقول الشفعاء :
ربنا لم نذر فيها خيرا. 

ولن يخلد في النار أحد
ممن مات على التوحيد ولو عمل أي عمل ،
ولكن كل من كان منهم أعظم إيمانا وأخف ذنبا
كان أخف عذابا في النار 
وأقل مكثا فيها وأسرع خروجا منها ،
وكل من كان أعظم ذنبا وأضعف إيمانا
كان بضد ذلك ،

والأحاديث في هذا الباب لا تحصى كثرة
وإلى ذلك أشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :

« من قال : لا إله إلا الله
نفعته يوما من الدهر
يصيبه قبل ذلك ما أصابه » (1) .

وهذا مقام ضلت فيه الأفهام وزلت فيه الأقدام
واختلفوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا : 
{ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ 
وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ } .*

*==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان ( 1 / 56 ) ، وأبو نعيم ( 5 / 46 ) ،
وقد صححه الشيخ الألباني في الصحيحة ( 1932 ) فلينظر .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 194 ]

س : هل الحدود كفارات لأهلها ؟

جـ : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وحوله عصابة من أصحابه :

« بايعوني على 
أن لا تشركوا باللّه شيئا 
ولا تسرقوا ولا تزنوا 
ولا تقتلوا أولادكم 
ولا تأتوا ببهتان تفترونه بين أيديكم وأرجلكم 
ولا تعصوا في معروف ،
فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله 

ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا 
فعوقب به في الدنيا فهو كفارة له ،

ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا
ثم ستره الله فهو إلى الله
إن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء عاقبه » ،

يعني غير الشرك ،
قال عبادة :
فبايعناه على ذلك (1) .
** ==================*
* (1) رواه البخاري ( 4894 ، 6784 ) ، ومسلم ( الحدود / 41 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 195 ]

س : ما الجمع بين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
في هذا الحديث :
« فهو إلى الله إن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء عاقبه » (1) ،
وبين ما تقدم
من أن من رجحت سيئاته بحسناته دخل النار ؟

جـ : لا منافاة بينهما ، 
فإن ما يشاء الله أن يعفو عنه 
يحاسبه الحساب اليسير 
الذي فسره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعرض ،
وقال في صفته :

« يدنو أحدكم من ربه عز وجل 
حتى يضع عليه كنفه فيقول :
عملت كذا وكذا ،

فيقول : نعم ، 

ويقول :
عملت كذا وكذا ،

فيقول : نعم .

فيقرره ثم يقول :

إني سترت عليك في الدنيا ،
وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم » (2) .

وأما الذين يدخلون النار بذنوبهم 
فهم ممن يناقش الحساب ،

وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من نوقش الحساب عُذِّب » .
**
**==================
(1) تقدم 
(2) تقدم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 196 ]

س : ما هو الصراط المستقيم الذي أمرنا الله تعالى بسلوكه ،
ونهانا عن اتباع غيره ؟

جـ : هو دين الإسلام الذي أرسل به رسله ،
وأنزل به كتبه 
ولم يقبل من أحد سواه
ولا ينجو إلا من سلكه ،

ومن سلك غيره تشعبت عليه الطرق وتفرقت به السبل ، 

قال الله تعالى : 
{ وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ 
وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ } ، 

وخط النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطا ثم قال :
« هذا سبيل الله مستقيما » (1) ،

وخط خطوطا عن يمينه وشماله ، ثم قال :
« هذه سبل ليس منها سبيل 
إلا عليه الشيطان يدعو إليه » ،

ثم قرأ :

{ وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا 
فَاتَّبِعُوهُ 
وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ } ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« ضرب الله مثلا صراطا مستقيما ،
وعلى جنبتي الصراط سوران فيهما أبواب مفتحة ،
وعلى الأبواب ستور مرخاة ، 
وعلى باب الصراط داع يقول :
يا أيها الناس
ادخلوا الصراط المستقيم جميعا ولا تفرقوا ،
وداع يدعو من فوق الصراط ،
فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يفتح شيئا من تلك الأبواب
قال : ويحك لا تفتحه فإنك إن تفتحه تلجه ، 
فالصراط الإسلام والسوران حدود الله ،
والأبواب المفتحة محارم الله ،
وذلك الداعي على رأس الصراط كتاب الله ،
والداعي من فوق الصراط 
واعظ الله في قلب كل مسلم » (2) .
**
**==================
(1) ( حسن ) رواه أحمد ( 1 / 435 ، 465 ) ، 
والحاكم ( 2 / 318 ) ، وابن حبان ( 1741 ، 1742 ) ،
والبغوي في شرح السنة ( 1 / 196 ، 197 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 17 ) 
وقال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي ،
وقد حسنه الشيخ الألباني ، وإسناده حسن عند ابن حبان .
**
** (2) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 182 ، 183 ) ،* 
* والترمذي ( 2859 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 37 ) ،* 
* والطحاوي في مشكل الآثار ( 3 / 53 ، 36 ) ،*
* وابن أبي عاصم ( 18 ، 19 ) من حديث النواس بن سمعان ،* 
* وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ، ولا أعرف له علة ولم يخرجاه
 ووافقه الذهبي ،* 
* وصححه الألباني.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 197 ]

س : بماذا يتأتى سلوكه والسلامة من الانحراف عنه ؟

جـ : لا يحصل ذلك إلا بالتمسك بالكتاب والسنة
والسير بسيرهما والوقوف عند حدودهما

وبذلك يحصل
تجريد التوحيد لله ،
وتجريد المتابعة للرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

{ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ 
فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ 
مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ
وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا } ،

وهؤلاء المنعم عليهم المذكورون هاهنا تفصيلا
هم الذين أضاف الصراط إليهم في فاتحة اِلكتاب

بقوله تعالى :
{ اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ 
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ 
غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ } ،

ولا أعظم نعمة على العبد 
من هدايته إلى هذا الصراط المستقيم ،
وتجنيبه السبل المضلة ،

وقد ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته على ذلك 
كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« تركتكم على المحجة البيضاء ليلها كنهارها
لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك »** (1) .*

*==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 126 ) ،
وابن ماجه ( 43 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 96 ) ،
وابن أبي عاصم ( 48 ، 49 ) وقد صححه الألباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 198 ]

س : ما ضد السنة ؟

جـ : ضدها البدع المحدثة وهي شرع ما لم يأذن به الله ،
وهي : التي عناها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : 
**« من أحدث في أمرنا هذا 
ما ليس منه فهو رد » (1) ،

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" « عليكم بسنتي 
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ،
تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ، 
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ؛
فإن كل محدثة ضلالة » (2) ،

**وأشار صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وقوعها بقوله :**
« وستفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة 
كلها في النار إلا واحدة » (3) ،

وعينها بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« هم من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه وأصحابي » .

وقد برأه الله تعالى من أهل البدع بقوله : 
{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا 
لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ
إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ } . الآية .*

*==================
**(1) رواه البخاري ( 2697 ) ، ومسلم ( الأقضية / 17 ) .

(2) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 126 ، 127 ) ،
والترمذي ( 2676 ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح .
وأبو داود ( 4607 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 42 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 95 ، 96 ، 97 ) ، 
وابن أبي عاصم ( 31 ، 54 ) وقال البزار : حديث ثابت صحيح ، 
وقال ابن عبد البر : حديث ثابت ، وقال الحاكم : صحيح ليس له علة . ووافقه الذهبي 
وصححه الضياء المقدسي ، وقد صححه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجه .

(3) ( إسناده حسن وهو صحيح لغيره ) رواه الترمذي ( 2641 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 128 ، 129 )
من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو ،
قال الإمام الترمذي : هذا حديث مفسر غريب لا نعرفه مثل هذا إلا من هذا الوجه .
وقد حسنه الألباني ورواه أبو داود ( 4596 ) ،
والترمذي ( 2640 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 3991 ) 
من حديث أبي هريرة حتى قوله ( فرقة ) 
وقال الترمذي : حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح ، 
**وسكت عنه أبو داود ، وقال الألباني : حسن صحيح .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 199 ]*

 *س : إلى كم قسم تنقسم البدعة*
* باعتبار إخلالها بالدين ؟*

*جـ : تنقسم إلى قسمين :* 

*بدعة مكفرة*

*وبدعة دون ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 200 ]

س : ما هي البدع المكفرة ؟

جـ : هي كثيرة وضابطها 

من أنكر أمرا مجمعا عليه متواترا من الشرع
معلوما من الدين بالضرورة ؛

لأن ذلك تكذيب بالكتاب ،
وبما أرسل الله به رسله 
كبدعة الجهمية في إنكار صفات الله عز وجل ،
والقول بخلق القرآن 
أو خلق أي صفة من صفات الله عز وجل ،
وإنكار أن يكون الله اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا ،
وكلم موسى تكليما وغير ذلك ،
وكبدعة القدرية في إنكار علم الله وأفعاله وقضائه وقدره ،
وكبدعة المجسمة الذين يشبهون الله تعالى بخلقه 
وغير ذلك من الأهواء ،

ولكن هؤلاء منهم من علم أن عين قصده
هدم قواعد الدين وتشكيك أهله فيه
فهذا مقطوع بكفره 
بل هو أجنبي عن الدين من أعدى عدو له ،

وآخرون مغرورون ملبس عليهم 
فهؤلاء إنما يحكم بكفرهم 
بعد إقامة الحجة عليهم ، 
وإلزامهم بها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 201 ]*

* س : ما هي البدعة التي هي غير مكفرة ؟*

* جـ : هي ما لم تكن كذلك*
* مما لم يلزم منه تكذيب بالكتاب*
* ولا بشيء بما أرسل الله به رسله ،*

* كبدعة المروانية التي أنكرها عليهم*
* فضلاء الصحابة ولم يقروهم عليها ،*
* ولم يكفروهم بشيء منها* 
* ولم ينزعوا يدا من بيعتهم لأجلها* 

* كتأخيرهم بعض الصلوات إلى أواخر أوقاتها ،*
* وتقديمهم الخطبة قبل صلاة العيد ،*
* والجلوس في نفس الخطبة في الجمعة وغيرها ،*
* وسبهم بعض كبار الصحابة على المنابر ،* 
* ونحو ذلك* 

*مما لم يكن منهم عن اعتقاد شرعية*
* بل بنوع تأويل*
* وشهوات نفسانية وأغراض دنيوية .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 202 ]*

* س : كم أقسام البدع بحسب ما تقع فيه ؟*

* جـ : تنقسم إلى :*

*بدع في العبادات ،*

*وبدع في المعاملات .*


*[ 203 ]*

* س : إلى كم قسم تنقسم البدع في العبادات ؟*

* جـ : إلى قسمين :* 

* الأول :*
* التعبد بما لم يأذن الله أن يعبد به البتة ،* 

* كتعبد جهلة المتصوفة بآلات اللهو والرقص*
* والصفق والغناء وأنواع المعازف وغيرهما* 
* مما هم فيه مضاهئون فعل الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم :* 

*{ وَمَا كَانَ صَلَاتُهُمْ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ*
* إِلَّا مُكَاءً وَتَصْدِيَةً } .*

* الثاني :*
* التعبد بما أصله مشروع ،*
* ولكن وضع في غير موضعه* 
* ككشف الرأس مثلا هو في الإحرام عبادة مشروعة ،*
* فإذا فعله غير المحرم في الصوم أو في الصلاة*
* أو غيرها بنية التعبد كان بدعة محرمة ،* 

* وكذلك فعل سائر العبادات المشروعة في غير ما تشرع فيه*
* كالصلوات النفل في أوقات النهي ،*

*وكصيام يوم الشك ، وصيام العيدين ، ونحو ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 204 ]

س : كم حالة للبدعة مع العبادة التي تقع فيها ؟

جـ : لها حالتان :

الأولى :

أن تبطلها جميعا 
كمن زاد في صلاة الفجر ركعة ثالثة ،
أو في المغرب رابعة ،
أو في الرباعية خامسة متعمدا ،
وكذلك إن نقص مثل ذلك .

الحالة الثانية : 

أن تبطل البدعة وحدها 
كما هي باطلة ويسلم العمل الذي وقعت فيه
كمن زاد في الوضوء على ثلاث غسلات

فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقل ببطلانه بل قال :
« فمن زاد على هذا ،
فقد أساء وتعدى وظلم » (1) .
ونحو ذلك .
** ==================*
* (1) ( حسن ) رواه النسائي ( 1 / 88 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 422 ) ، والبيهقي ( 1 / 79 )*
* قال الحافظ الزيلعي في نصب الراية : قال الشيخ تقي الدين في « الإمام » :*
* وهذا الحديث عند من يصحح حديث عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده* 
* لصحة الإسناد إلى عمرو ، ا هـ . ( 1 / 29 )* 
* وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في التلخيص ( 1 / 83 )*
* صحة طرق الحديث عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده* 
* عند النسائي وابن خزيمة وابن ماجه وأبي داود .*
* وذكر الألباني أن إسناده عند النسائي وابن ماجه وأبي داود حسن* 
* إلا في زيادة لفظ ( أو نقص ) فهي زيادة منكرة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 205 ]

س : ما هي البدع في المعاملات ؟

جـ : هي اشتراط ما ليس في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسوله ،
كاشتراط الولاء لغير المعتق 
كما في قصة بريرة لما اشترط أهلها الولاء

قام النبي فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال :

« أما بعد 
فما بال رجال يشترطون شروطا 
ليست في كتاب الله ،
فأيما شرط ليس في كتاب الله فهو باطل 
وإن كان مائة شرط ،
فقضاء الله أحق وشرط الله أوثق
ما بال رجال منكم يقول أحدهم :
اعتق يا فلان ولي الولاء
إنما الولاء لمن أعتق » (1) .

وكذلك كل شرط أحل حراما ، أو حرم حلالا .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 456 ، 1493 ، 2155 ) ، 
ومسلم ( العتق / 5 ، 14 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 206 ]

س : ما الواجب التزامه 
في أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل بيته ؟

جـ : الواجب لهم علينا سلامة قلوبنا وألسنتنا لهم ، 
ونشر فضائلهم والكف عن مساويهم وما شجر بينهم ،

والتنويه بشأنهم 
كما نوه تعالى بذكرهم في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ،
وثبتت الأحاديث الصحيحة 
في الكتب المشهورة من الأمهات ،
وغيرها في فضائلهم ، 

قال الله عز وجل : 

{ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ
وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ
تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا
سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ
ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ 
كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ 
فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ
يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ
وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ
مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا } .

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ
وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا 
أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا
لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ } ،

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَالسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ 
وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ
رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ 
وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ
 وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ 
خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا
ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ } ،

وقال تعالى :
{ لَقَدْ تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ
وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ 
الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ } . الآية ،

وقال تعالى :
{ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ 
الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ 
يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا
وَيَنْصُرُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ 
وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّءُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ
يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ
وَلَا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِمَّا أُوتُوا
وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ 
وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ } .

الآية ، وغيرها كثير .

ونعلم ونعتقد أن الله تعالى اطلع على أهل بدر فقال : 
" « اعملوا ما شئتم فقد غفرت لكم » (1) ،
وكانوا ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر ، 

وبأنه « لا يدخل النار ممن بايع تحت الشجرة » (2)
بل قد رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ،
وكانوا ألفا وأربعمائة وقيل : خمسمائة ،

قال الله تعالى : 
{ لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ
فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ } . الآية ، 

ونشهد بأنهم أفضل القرون من هذه الأمة
التي هي أفضل الأمم ،
وأن من أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ممن بعدهم
لم يبلغ مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه ،
مع الاعتقاد أنهم لم يكونوا معصومين ، 
بل يجوز عليهم الخطأ ،

ولكنهم مجتهدون للمصيب منهم أجران
ولمن أخطأ أجر واحد على اجتهاده ،
وخطؤه مغفور ، 

ولهم من الفضائل والصالحات والسوابق 
ما يذهب سيئ ما وقع منهم إن وقع ،
وهل يغير يسير النجاسة البحر إذا وقعت فيه ، 
رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم ،
وكذلك القول 
في زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل بيته
الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا ،

ونبرأ من كل من وقع في صدره أو لسانه سوء
على أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل بيته ،
أو على أحد منهم ،

ونشهد الله تعالى على حبهم وموالاتهم
والذب عنهم ما استطعنا
حفظا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وصيته
إذ يقول :
« لا تسبوا أصحابي » (3) .
وقال : « الله الله في أصحابي » (4) ،

وقال : « إني تارك فيكم ثقلين أولهما كتاب الله
فخذوا بكتاب الله وتمسكوا به » (5)** ،

ثم قال : 
« وأهل بيتي ،
أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي » . 

الحديث في الصحيحين وغيرهما .*

*==================
** (1) رواه البخاري ( 3007 ، 3081 ، 3983 ) ،*
* ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 161 ) .*
*(2) رواه مسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 163 ) ،
وأبو داود ( 4653 ) ، والترمذي ( 3860 ) .
(3) رواه البخاري ( 3673 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 221 ، 222 ) ، 
وأحمد ( 3 / 11 ، 54 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4658 ) ،
والترمذي ( 3861 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 161 ) .
**
** (4) ( إسناده ضعيف ) رواه أحمد ( 5 / 54 ، 57 ) ،
 والترمذي ( 3862 ) ، وابن حبان ( 16 / 7256 ) ،*
* وابن أبي عاصم ( 992 ) ، وأبو نعيم ( 8 / 287 ) 
قال الترمذي : هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه ،*
* وفي بعض النسخ له : حديث حسن غريب .
 وفي سنده : عبد الرحمن بن زياد ويقال : عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن*
* ويقال : عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله . لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان
 ولم يرو عنه غير عبيد الله بن رائطة*
* ذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا ،*
* وقال الذهبي : لا يعرف . وقال يحيى بن معين : لا أعرفه .* 
* وقال عنه الحافظ في التقريب : مقبول ، ا هـ .
 قلت : يعني عند المتابعة ، ولا توجد هنا .*
*(5) رواه مسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 36 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 207 ]*

* س : من أفضل الصحابة إجمالا ؟*

* جـ : أفضلهم السابقون الأولون من المهاجرين ،* 

* ثم منِ الأنصار ،*

* ثم أهل بدر ،*

* فأحد ،*

* فبيعة الرضوان ،*

* فمن بعدهم ،*

* ثم { مَنْ أَنْفَقَ مِنْ قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ*

* أُولَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً* 

* مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا* 

* وَكُلًّا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 208 ]

س : من أفضل الصحابة تفصيلا ؟

جـ : قال عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما :
« كنا في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا نعدل بأبي بكر أحدا ،
ثم عمر ،
ثم عثمان ،
ثم نترك أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
لا نفاضل بينهم » (1) ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر في الغار :
« ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما » (2) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« لو كنت متخذا من أمتي خليلا
لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلا ، 
ولكن أخي وصاحبي » (3) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« إن الله بعثني إليكم فقلتم : كذبت
وقال أبو بكر : صدقت ،
وواساني بنفسه وماله 
فهل أنتم تاركو لي صاحبي » (4) مرتين 

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« إيها يا ابن الخطاب 
والذي نفسي بيده
ما لقيك الشيطان سالكا فجا قط 
إلا سلك فجا غير فجك » (5) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" « لقد كان فيما قبلكم محدَّثون 
فإن يكن في أمتي أحد فإنه عمر » (6) 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في تكلم الذئب والبقرة :
« فإني أومن به وأبو بكر وعمر » (7)
وما هما ثَمَّ ،

ولما ذهب عثمان إلى مكة في بيعة الرضوان
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده اليمنى :

« هذه يد عثمان "
فضرب بها على يده 
فقال :
" هذه لعثمان » (8) ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من يحفر بئر رومة فله الجنة » (9) .
فحفرها عثمان ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من جهز جيش العسرة فله الجنة » (10) . 
فجهزه عثمان ، 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه :
« ألا أستحي ممن استحيت منه الملائكة » (11) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لعلي رضي الله عنه :
« أنت مني وأنا منك » (12) .

وأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه 
« أنه يحب الله ورسوله ، 
ويحبه الله ورسوله » (13) . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه » (14) . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« ألا ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى ،
إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي » (15) . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« عشرة في الجنة :
النبي في الجنة ،
وأبو بكر في الجنة ،
وعمر في الجنة ،
وعثمان في الجنة ، 
وعلي في الجنة ،
وطلحة في الجنة ،
والزبير بن العوام في الجنة ،
وسعد بن مالك في الجنة ،
وعبد الرحمن بن عوف في الجنة ،

قال سعيد بن زيد :
ولو شئت لسميت العاشر يعني نفسه » (16) ، 
رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ،

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« أرحم أمتي بأمتي أبو بكر ،
وأشدها في دين الله عمر ،
وأصدقها حياء عثمان ،
وأعلمها بالحلال والحرام معاذ بن جبل ،
وأقرؤها لكتاب الله عز وجل أُبيّ ،
وأعلمها بالفرائض زيد بن ثابت
ولكل أمة أمين 
وأمين هذه الأمة أبو عبيدة بن الجراح » (17) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في الحسن والحسين : 
" « إنهما سيدا شباب أهل الجنة » (18) ،

« وأنهما ريحانتاه » (19) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« اللهم إني أحبهما فأحبهما » (20)

وقال في الحسن : 
" « إن ابني هذا سيد 
وسيصلح الله به بين فئتين عظيمتين من المسلمين » (21) 
فكان الأمر كما قال ،

وقال في أمهما :
« إنها سيدة نساء أهل الجنة » (22) ،

وقد ثبت لكثير من الصحابة فضائل 
على العموم والانفراد كثيرة لا تحصى ،
ولا يلزم من إثبات فضيلة لأحدهم في شيء
أن يكون أفضل من الآخرين من كل وجه
إلا الخلفاء الأربعة ،

أما الثلاثة فلحديث ابن عمر السابق ،
وأما علي فبإجماع أهل السنة
أنه كان بعدهم أفضل من على وجه الأرض .
**
==================** (1) رواه البخاري ( 3655 ، 3697 ) .*
* (2) رواه البخاري ( 3653 ، 3922 ) .*
*(3) رواه البخاري ( 3656 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 3 ) .
(4) رواه البخاري ( 3661 ، 4640 ) .
(5) رواه البخاري ( 3294 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 22 ) .
(6) رواه البخاري ( 3669 ، 3689 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 23 ) .
(7) رواه البخاري ( 2324 ، 3471 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 13 ) ، 
وأحمد ( 2 / 245 ، 246 ) ، والترمذي ( 3677 ، 3695 ) . 
** (8) رواه البخاري ( 3698 ، 4066 ) .*
* (9) رواه البخاري ( 2778 ) .*
* (10) رواه البخاري ( 2778 ) .*
* (11) رواه مسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 26 ) .*
* (12) رواه البخاري ( 2699 ، 4251 ) .*
* (13) رواه البخاري ( 2975 ، 3009 ) ، ومسلم ( الجهاد / 132 ) وفي ( فضائل الصحابة / 32 ، 33 ، 34 ) .*
* 
(14) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 368 ، 370 ، 372 ) ،
والترمذي ( 3731 ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح .
والحاكم ( 3 / 109 ، 110 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( 1365 ، 1367 ) ،
وابن حبان ( 2205 / موارد ) ، 
والطبراني ( 3968 ) قال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 9 / 104 ) : 
رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير فطر بن خليفة ، وهو ثقة ، 
وقال الحاكم : صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، وسكت عنه الذهبي . 
وقد ذكر الألباني أن الحديث ورد من طرق كثيرة عن عشرة من الصحابة ، 
كلها بين صحيح وحسن ثم قال في آخر بحثه :
أن حديث الترجمة حديث صحيح بشرطيه بل الأول منه متواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
( صحيحه / 1750 ) .

(15) رواه البخاري ( 3706 ، 4416 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 30 ، 31 ) .
(16) ( صحيح ) رواه أبو داود ( 4649 ) ، والترمذي ( 3757 ) ، 
وابن ماجه ( 134 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 1428 ) من حديث سعيد بن زيد ،
وقال الترمذي : حديث حسن صحيح ، وصححه الألباني ورواه أحمد ( 1 / 193 ) ،
والترمذي ( 3747 ) من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف ،
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده صحيح .

(17) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 3 / 184 ، 281 ) ، والترمذي ( 3790 ، 3791 ) ،
وابن ماجه ( 154 ) ، والحاكم ( 3 / 422 ) ، ومشكل الآثار ( 1 / 351 ) ،
وأبو نعيم ( 3 / 122 ) 
قال الحاكم : هذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه ، ووافقه الذهبي ،
وصححه الألباني ، وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب .
في الأول وقال في الرواية الثانية : حسن صحيح .

(18) ( صحيح ) رواه الترمذي ( 3768 ) ، وأحمد ( 3 / 3 ، 62 ، 64 ، 80 ) ،
والحاكم ( 3 / 167 ) عن أبي سعيد الخدري .
وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح .
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث قد صح من أوجه كثيرة ، وأنا أتعجب أنهما لم يخرجاه . 
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله قلت : الحكم فيه لين .
قال عنه الحافظ في التقريب : صدوق سيئ الحفظ . 
قلت : قد ورد الحديث عن عشرة من الصحابة منهم أبو سعيد ،
قد ذكرها بطرقها الألباني في الصحيحة ( 796 ) ، 
ثم قال : فالحديث صحيح بلا ريب ، بل هو متواتر كما نقله المناوي ، ا هـ .

(19) رواه البخاري ( 3753 ، 5994 ) .
** (20) رواه البخاري ( 3747 ) .*
* (21) رواه البخاري ( 2774 ) .*
* (22) رواه البخاري ( 3624 ، 6286 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 209 ]

س : كم مدة الخلافة 
بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

جـ : روى أبو داود وغيره 
عن سعيد بن جُمهان عن سفينة قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« خلافة النبوة ثلاثون سنة ،
ثم يؤتي الله الملك من يشاء » (1) . الحديث ،

فكان ذلك مدة خلافة
أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي
رضي الله عنهم ،

فأبو بكر سنتان وثلاثة أشهر ،
وعمر عشر سنين وستة أشهر ،
وعثمان اثنتا عشرة سنة ،
وعلي أربع سنين وتسعة أشهر
ويكملها ثلاثين بيعة الحسن بن علي ستة أشهر ،

وأول ملوك الإسلام معاوية رضي الله عنه ،
وهو خيرهم وأفضلهم 

ثم كان بعده ملكا عضوضا 

إلى أن جاء عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه ،
فعده أهل السنة خليفة خامسا 
لسيره بسيرة الخلفاء الراشدين .*

*==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 5 / 220 ، 221 ) ، 
وأبو داود ( 4646 ، 4647 ) ، والترمذي ( 2226 ) ،
والحاكم ( 3 / 71 ، 145 ) ، والطحاوي ( 4 / 363 ) ،
وابن حبان ( 6904 ) ،
وابن أبي عاصم ( 1181 ) قال الترمذي : وهذا حديث حسن .
وقد قال الألباني بعد سرد الحديث وطرقه وشواهده :
وجملة القول أن الحديث حسن من طريق سعيد بن جمهان صحيح بهذين الشاهدين
لا سيما وقد قواه من سبق ذكرهم وهاك أسماءهم :
الإمام أحمد والترمذي وابن جرير الطبري وابن أبي عاصم وابن حبان
والحاكم وابن تيمية والذهبي والعسقلاني . ا هـ ( صحيحه / 460 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 210 ]
**

**س : ما الدليل على خلافة هؤلاء الأربعة جملة ؟

جـ : الأدلة عليها كثيرة لا تحصى ،
فمنها
حصر مدتها في ثلاثين سنة فكانت مدة ولايتهم ،

ومنها 
ما تقدم من تفضيلهم على غيرهم 
وتفاضلهم على ترتيب خلافتهم ،

ومنها
ما روى أبو داود وغيره
عن سمرة بن جندب أن رجلا قال :
**« يا رسول الله إني رأيت كأن دلوا أُدلي من السماء
فجاء أبو بكر
فأخذ بعراقيها فشرب شربا ضعيفا ،
ثم جاء عمر 
فأخذ بعراقيها فشرب حتى تضلع ،
ثم جاء عثمان 
فأخذ بعراقيها فشرب حتى تضلع
ثم جاء علي 
فأخذ بعراقيها
فانتشطت وانتضح عليه منها شيء** » (1) ،

ومنها 
وهو أقواها إجماعًا من يعتد بإجماعهم 
على خلافة هؤلاء الأربعة ،

ولا يطعن في خلافة أحد منهم
إلا ضال مبتدع .*

 *==================*
* (1) ( إسناده فيه ضعف ) رواه أحمد ( 5 / 21 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4637 )* 
* ، والطبراني ( 6965 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 1141 )*
* وفي سنده عبد الرحمن الجرمي ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات ،* 
* وقال الحافظ في التقريب : مقبول ،* 
* وقال الذهبي : ما حدث عنه سوى ولده أشعث .* 
* وقال الألباني : فيه جهالة ، وضعف إسناده .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 211 ]*


* س : ما الدليل على خلافة الثلاثة إجمالا ؟*

* جـ : الأدلة على ذلك كثيرة منها ما تقدم ،*
* ومنها حديث أبي بكر رضي الله عنه* 
* أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذات يوم :*
* « من رأى منكم رؤيا " ؟*

* فقال رجل :*
* أنا رأيت كأن ميزانا نزل من السماء ،*
* فوزنت أنت وأبو بكر*
* فرجحت أنت بأبي بكر ،*
* ووزن عمر وأبو بكر*
* فرجح أبو بكر ،* 
* ووزن عمر وعثمان* 
* فرجح عمر* 
* ثم رفع الميزان » (1) ،*

* وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
* « أرى الليلة رجل صالح* 
* أن أبا بكر نيط برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* ونيط عمر بأبي بكر*
* ونيط عثمان بعمر » (2) .*

* وكلا الحديثين في السنن .*
*==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أبو داود ( 4634 ) ، والترمذي ( 2278 ) ، والحاكم ( 3 / 70 ، 71 )
قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح وسكت عنه الإمام أبو داود ، 
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه ،
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : أشعث هذا ثقة لكن ما احتجا به ، وصححه الألباني .
** (2) ( إسناده ضعيف ) رواه أحمد ( 3 / 355 ) ، وأبو داود ( 4636 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 1134 ) ،*
* والحاكم ( 3 / 71 ، 72 ) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي ،*
* وفي سنده عمرو بن أبان قال عنه الحافظ : مقبول ولم يوثقه غير ابن حبان ،*
* وقال الحافظ في التهذيب : قال ابن حبان : روى عن جابر ولا أدري أسمع منه أم لا* 
* وقال المنذري : فعلى هذا فالإسناد منقطع ، لأن الزهري لم يسمع من جابر ، وضعفه الألباني .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 212 ]

س : ما الدليل على خلافة أبي بكر وعمر
رضي الله عنهما إجمالا ؟

جـ : على ذلك أدلة كثيرة ،
منها ما في الصحيح قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« بينما أنا نائم رأيتني على قليب عليها دلو ،
فنزعت منها ما شاء الله ،
ثم أخذه ابن أبي قحافة فنزع منها ذنوبا أو ذنوبين 
وفي نزعه ضعف ،
والله يغفر له ضعفه ، 
ثم استحالت غربا ، 
فأخذها ابن الخطاب 
فلم أر عبقريا من الناس ينزع نزع عمر
حتى ضرب الناس بعطن » " (1) .
**
==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 3633 ، 3676 ، 3682 ) ، 
ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 17 ، 19 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 213 ]

س : ما الدليل على خلافة أبي بكر وتقديمه فيها ؟
**
**جـ : الأدلة على ذلك لا تحصى ، منها ما تقدم ، 
ومنها ما في صحيح البخاري ومسلم 

« أن امرأة أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فأمرها أن ترجع قالت :
أرأيت إن جئت ولم أجدك 
- كأنها تقول الموت -

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" إن لم تجديني فأتي أبا بكر » (1) .

ومنها ما في صحيح مسلم 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت :
« قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

" ادعي لي أباك وأخاك حتى أكتب كتابا
فإني أخاف أن يتمنى متمن ويقول قائل :
أنا أولى 
ويأبى الله والمؤمنون إلا أبا بكر » (2) .

وهكذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في تقديمه في الصلاة 
في مرض موته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وأجمع على بيعته 
جميع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
من المهاجرين والأنصار فمن بعدهم .
**
==================
** (1) رواه البخاري ( 3659 ، 7220 ، 7360 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 10 ) .*
* (2) رواه البخاري ( 5666 ، 7317 ) ، ومسلم ( فضائل الصحابة / 11 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 214 ]

س : ما الدليل على تقديم عمر
في الخلافة بعد أبي بكر ؟

جـ : أدلته كثيرة منها ما تقدم ،
ومنها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« إني لا أدري ما قدر بقائي فيكم
فاقتدوا بالذين من بعدي » (1) ،

وأشار إلى أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما ،

ومنها
ما في حديث الفتنة التي تموج كموج البحر ،
قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه لعمر : 
« إن بينك وبينها بابا مغلقا ،
قال أيفتح أم يكسر ؟
قال :
بل يكسر ، 

قال عمر :
إذا لا يغلق ،
فكان الباب عمر وكسره قتله ،
فلم يرفع بعده سيف بين الأمة » (2) ،

وقد أجمعت الأمة 
على تقديمه في الخلافة بعد أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما .
**
==================
(1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 5 / 382 ) ، والترمذي ( 3662 ، 3663 ) ،
وابن ماجه ( 97 ) ،وابن أبي عاصم ( 1148 ، 1149 ) ، 
والحاكم ( 3 / 75 ) ، والطحاوي ( 2 / 83 ، 84 )
وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي ، 
وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن ، وصححه الألباني .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 525 ، 1435 ، 1895 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الإيمان / 231 ) ، وأحمد ( 5 / 386 ، 401 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 215 ]

س : ما الدليل على تقديم عثمان
بعدهما في الخلافة ؟

جـ : الأدلة على ذلك كثيرة منها ما تقدم ،
ومنها حديث كعب بن عجرة قال :

« ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنة فقرَّبها
فمرَّ رجل مقنع رأسه ،

فقال رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" هذا يومئذ على الهدى "

فوثبت فأخذت بضبعي عثمان 
ثم استقبلت رسول الله ،
فقلت : هذا .
قال : " هذا » 

. رواه ابن ماجه ،

ورواه الترمذي عن مرة بن كعب وقال :
هذا حديث حسن صحيح (1) .

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت :
قال رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« يا عثمان إن ولاك الله هذا الأمر يوما 
فأرادك المنافقون أن تخلع قميصك
الذي قمصك الله فلا تخلعه "
يقول ذلك ثلاث مرات » (2) . 

رواه ابن ماجه بإسناد صحيح ،
والترمذي وحسنه ،
وابن حبان في صحيحه ، 

وأجمع على بيعته أهل الشورى 
ثم سائر الصحابة ،
وأول من بايعه علي رضي الله عنه 
بعد عبد الرحمن بن عوف
ثم الناس بعده .
* *
==================** (1) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 4 / 235 ، 236 ، 242 ) ،* 
* والترمذي ( 3705 ) ، وابن أبي عاصم ( 1294 ) ،*
* وابن ماجه ( 111 ) وصححه الألباني .*
*(2) ( صحيح ) رواه أحمد ( 6 / 75 ، 86 ، 87 ) ، والترمذي ( 3705 ) ،
وابن ماجه ( 112 ) 
وقال الحاكم : صحيح عالي الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ،
وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله : أنى له الصحة ومداره على فرج بن فضالة .
وصححه الألباني وتعقب قول الذهبي بقوله :
قد توبع ، وبين متابعاته التي صححه بها ،
انظر ظلال الجنة في تخريج السنة ( 1172 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 216 ]

س : ما الدليل على خلافة علي
وأولويته بالحق بعدهم ؟

جـ : أدلة ذلك كثيرة ، منها ما تقدم ،

ومنها قول النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« ويح عمار تقتله الفئة الباغية ،
يدعوهم إلى الجنة ، 
ويدعونه إلى النار » (1) . 

فكان مع علي رضي الله عنه
فقتله أهل الشام ، 
وهو يدعوهم إلى السنة والجماعة 
وطاعة الإمام الحق 
علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ،

والحديث في الصحيح ،
وفيه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« تمرق مارقة على حين فرقة من الناس
يقتلهم أولى الطائفتين بالحق » (2) . 

فمرقت الخوارج 
فقتلهم علي رضي الله عنه يوم النهروان ، 
وهو الأولى بالحق بإجماع أهل السنة قاطبة ، 
رحمهم الله تعالى .
**
**==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 447 ، 2812 ) ، 
ومسلم ( الفتن / 70 ، 72 ، 73 ) .
(2) رواه مسلم ( الزكاة / 149 ، 150 ، 151 ) .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 217 ]

س : ما الواجب لولاة الأمور ؟

جـ : الواجب لهم النصيحة 
بموالاتهم على الحق وطاعتهم فيه ،
وأمرهم به وتذكيرهم برفق ،

والصلاة خلفهم والجهاد معهم ،
وأداء الصدقات إليهم ، 

والصبر عليهم وإن جاروا ،
وترك الخروج بالسيف عليهم ،
ما لم يظهروا كفرا بواحا ،

وأن لا يغروا بالثناء الكاذب عليهم ،
وأن يُدعى لهم بالصلاح والتوفيق .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 218 ]

س : ما الدليل على ذلك ؟

جـ : الأدلة على ذلك كثيرة ،

منها قوله تعالى :
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ 
وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ
وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ } . الآية ، 

وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« اسمعوا وأطيعوا وإن تأمَّر عليكم عبد » (1) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من رأى من أميره شيئا يكرهه 
فليصبر عليه
فإنه من فارق الجماعة شبرا فمات
إلا مات ميتة جاهلية » (2) .

وقال عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه :
« دعانا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبايعناه ، 
فكان فيما أخذ علينا أن بايعنا على السمع والطاعة
في منشطنا ومكرهنا وعسرنا ويسرنا وأثرة علينا ،
وأن لا ننازع الأمر أهله
إلا أن تروا كفرا بواحا ،
عندكم من الله فيه برهان » (3) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« إن أمر عليكم عبد مجدع أسود يقودكم بكتاب الله 
فاسمعوا له وأطيعوا » (4) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« على المرء المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحب وكره
إلا أن يؤمر بمعصية ،
فإن أمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة » (5) .

وقال :
« إنما الطاعة في المعروف » (6) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« وإن ضرب ظهرك وأخذ مالك فاسمع وأطع » (7) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من خلع يدا من طاعة
لقي الله يوم القيامة لا حجة له ،
ومن مات وليس في عنقه بيعة ، 
مات ميتة جاهلية » (8) . 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« من أراد أن يفرق أمر هذه الأمة وهو جميع
فاضربوه بالسيف كائنا من كان » (9) .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« ستكون أمراء فتعرفون وتنكرون 
فمن عرف برئ ،
ومن أنكر سلم ، 
ولكن من رضي وتابع " 

قالوا : أفلا نقاتلهم ؟ 

قال : " لا ،
ما صلوا » (10) ،

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث ،
وهذه كلها في الصحيح .
** ==================*
*(1) رواه البخاري ( 693 ، 696 ، 7142 ) .
 (2) رواه البخاري ( 7053 ، 7054 ، 7143 ) ،
** ومسلم ( الفتن / 55 ، 56 ) .
 (3) رواه البخاري ( 7052 ) ، ومسلم ( الإمارة / 41 ، 42 ) .
 (4) رواه مسلم ( الإمارة / 37 ) ، وأحمد ( 4 / 70 ) .
 (5) رواه البخاري ( 1724 ، 2955 ) ، ومسلم ( الإمارة / 38 ) .

 (6) رواه البخاري ( 4340 ، 7257 ) ، ومسلم ( الإمارة / 39 ، 40 ) .
 (7) رواه مسلم ( الإمارة / 52 ) .
 (8) رواه مسلم ( الإمارة / 58 ) .
 (9) رواه مسلم ( الإمارة / 59 ، 60 ) .
** (10) رواه مسلم ( الإمارة / 62 ، 63 ، 64 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 219 ]

س : على من يجب الأمر بالمعروف 
والنهي عن المنكر 
وما مراتبه ؟

جـ : قال الله عز وجل :
{ وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ 
وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ
وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ } ،

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
« من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده ،
فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه ،
فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ،
وذلك أضعف الإيمان » (1) . 
رواه مسلم . 

وفي هذا الباب من الآيات القرآنية ،
والأحاديث النبوية ما لا يحصى ،

وكلها تدل 
على وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 
على كل من رآه
لا يسقط عنه إلا أن يقوم به غيره
كلٌّ بحسبه ،

وكل ما كان العبد على ذلك أقدر وبه أعلم 
كان عليه أوجب وله ألزم ،
ولم ينج عند نزول العذاب بأهل المعاصي
إلا الناهون عنها ،

وقد أفردنا هذه المسألة برسالة بها وافية
ولطالبي الحق كافية ،
ولله الحمد والمنة .
**
==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 78 ، 79 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 220 ]

س : ما حكم كرامات الأولياء ؟

جـ : كرامات الأولياء حق ،
وهو ظهور الأمر الخارق على أيديهم الذي لا صنع لهم فيه ،
ولم يكن بطريق التحدي ، بل يجريه الله على أيديهم ، 
وإن لم يعلموا به كقصة أصحاب الكهف ، 
وأصحاب الصخرة (1) ، 
وجريج الراهب (2) ،

وكلها معجزات لأنبيائهم ،
ولهذا كانت في هذه الأمة أكثر وأعظم
لعظم معجزات نبيها ،

وكرامته على الله عز وجل ،
كما وقع لأبي بكر في أيام الردة (3) ،
وكنداء عمر لسارية 
وهو على المنبر فأبلغه وهو بالشام (4) ،
وككتابته إلى نيل مصر فجرى (5) ، 

وكخيل العلاء بن الحضرمي
إذ خاض بها البحر في غزو الروم ،

وكصلاة أبي مسلم الخولاني في النار 
التي أوقدها له الأسود العنسي ، 

وغير ذلك مما وقع لكثير منهم
في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وبعده في عصر الصحابة 
والتابعين لهم بإحسان
ومن بعدهم إلى الآن ،
وإلى يوم القيامة ،

وكلها في الحقيقة 
معجزات لنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم
لأنهم إنما نالوا ذلك بمتابعته ،

فإن اتفق شيء من الخوارق لغير متبع النبي
فهي فتنة وشعوذة لا كرامة ،
وليس من اتفقت له من أولياء الرحمن 
بل من أولياء الشيطان ،
والعياذ بالله.
**
**==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( الذكر / 100 ) ، والبخاري في الأدب ( 5974 ) .
(2) رواه البخاري ( 3436 ، 2482 ) ، ومسلم ( البر / 7 ، 8 ) .
(3) راجع تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي ( 3 / 20 ، 25 ) .
(4) ( حسن ) رواه أبو نعيم في دلائل النبوة ( 2 / 740 ) ،
وابن كثير في البداية ( 7 / 131 ) ،
وابن حجر في الإصابة ( 3 / 52 ، 53 ) 
وقد حسن إسناده الحافظ ابن حجر ، نقله عنه السخاوي في المقاصد ( 1333 ) .
**
**  (5) ( إسناده فيه ضعف ) ابن كثير في التفسير ( 3 / 464 )* 
* وفي سنده ابن لهيعة ، وهو مختلف فيه ،*
* قال عنه الحافظ في التقريب : صدوق من السابعة ، خلط بعد احتراق كتبه ، ا هـ .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 221 ]

س : من هم أولياء الله ؟

جـ : هم كل من آمن بالله واتقاه 
واتَّبع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وقال الله تعالى :
{ أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ 
لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } ،

ثم بينهم فقال :
{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ } .
الآيات ، 

وقال تعالى :
{ اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ 

وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ
يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ } . الآية ، 

وقال تعالى : 
{ إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ 
وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ } .

وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« إن آل أبي فلان
ليسوا لي بأولياء إنما أوليائي المتقون » (1) .

وقال الحسن رحمه الله تعالى :
ادعى قوم محبة الله ،
فامتحنهم الله بهذه الآية :
{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 
فَاتَّبِعُونِي 
يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ } . الآية ،

وقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
" إذا رأيتم الرجل يمشي على الماء أو يطير في الهواء
فلا تصدقوه ولا تغتروا به 
حتى تعلموا متابعته للرسول
صلى الله عليه وسلم " .
**==================
(1) رواه مسلم ( الإيمان / 366 ) كلهم بهذا المعنى .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 222 ]

س : من هي الطائفة التي عناها النبي
صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :

« لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الحق ظاهرة
لا يضرهم من خالفهم 
حتى يأتي أمر الله تبارك وتعالى » " (1) ؟

جـ : هذه الطائفة هي الفرقة الناجية
من الثلاث وسبعين فرقة ،

كما استثناها النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم من تلك الفرق بقوله :
« كلها في النار إلا واحدة 
وهي الجماعة » .
وفي رواية قال :
« هم من كان على مثل 
ما أنا عليه اليوم 
وأصحابي » ،

نسأل الله تعالى
أن يجعلنا منهم 
وأن لا يزيغ قلوبنا 
بعد إذ هدانا 
وأن يهب لنا من لدنه رحمة
إنه هو الوهاب

{ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ 
رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ
عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ
وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ 
وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ 
رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} .
**
**=================**(1) رواه البخاري ( 3116 ، 3640 ، 3641 ) ،* 

* ومسلم ( الإيمان / 247 ) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يقول جامعه 
غفر الله تعالى له ولوالديه :

فرغت من تسويده نهار الاثنين 
أول يوم من شهر شعبان

عام خمسة وستين بعد الثلاثمائة والألف 
من هجرة خاتم النبيين
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين 
وتابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .

وفرغت من تبيضه نهار الأحد
رابع عشر من الشهر المذكور ، 
جعل الله سعينا 
خالصا لوجهه 
آمين .
**

*
*=======================

 للحصول على نسخة من كتاب 
أعلام السنة المنشورة
لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة
*
* 
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1876/


* *والحمد لله 
الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

اللهم لك الحمد 
 كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك
وعظيم سلطانك
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* 
*للشيخ حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي**رحمه الله تعالى*http://d1.islamhouse.com/data/ar/ih_...m_AlWosool.pdf

http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

*بسم الله الرحـمن الرحيم**

أَبدَأُ بِاسمِ اللهِ مُستَعينَا *** 

رَاضٍ بِهِ مُدَبِّراً مُعِينَا


وَالحَمدُ للهِ كَمَا هَدانا ***

إِلَى سَبيلِ الحَقِّ وَاْجتَبانا


أَحـمَدُهُ سُبحانَهُ وَأَشكُرُهْ ***

 وَمِن مَسَاوِي عَمَلِي أَستَغفِرُهْ


وَأَستَعينُهُ عَلَى نَيلِ الرِّضَى *** 

وَأَستَمِدُّ لُطفَهُ فِيمَا قَضَى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf*
*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*وَبَعدُ : إِنِّي بِاليَقينِ أَشهَدُ ***

 شَهادَةَ الإِخلاصِ أَنْ لا يُعبَدُ


بِالْحَقِّ مَألُوهٌ سِوَى الرَّحـمَانِ *** 

مَنْ جَلَّ عَن عَيبٍ وَعَن نُقصَانِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*وَأَنَّ خَيرَ خَلقِهِ مُحَمَّدَاْ *** 

مَن جَاءَنَا بِالبَيِّناتِ وَالهُدَى

 رَسُولُهُ إِلَى جَميعِ الْخَلقِ *** 

بِالنُّورِ والهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ


صَلَّى عَلَيهِ رَبُّنَا وَمَجَّدَاْ *** 

وَالآلِ وَالصَّحبِ دَوَاماً سَرْمَدَاْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*وَبَعدُ هَذَا النّظمُ فِي الأُصولِ ***

 لِمَنْ أَرادَ مَنهَجَ الرَّسُولِ


سَأَلَنِي إِيَّاهُ مَن لا بُدَّ لِي *** 

مِنَ اِمتِثالِ سُؤلِهِ الْمُمتَثَلِ


فَقُلتُ مَعْ عَجزِيْ وَمَعْ إِشْفاقِي ***

مُعتَمِدًا عَلَى القَديرِ البَاقِي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*مقدمةٌ

* *تعرِّفُ العبدَ: بماخُلِقَ لهُ، 
وبأول ما فرض اللهُ تعالى عليه،

* *وبما أخذ اللهُ عليه به الميثاقَ 
في ظهر أبيه آدم عليه السلام
* *وبما هو صائرٌ إليه
* *==================
* *اعلَم بِأَنَّ اللهَ جَلَّ وَعَلا ***

لَم يَترُكِ الْخَلقَ سُدَىً وَهَمَلا

* *
**بَلْ خَلَقَ الخَلْقَ لِيَعبِدُوهُ ***

وَبِالإِلهِيَّة ِ يُفرِدُوهُ

**
**أَخرَجَ فِيمَا قَد مَضَى مِن ظَهرِ ***

 آدَمَ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ كَالذَّرِّ

**
**وَأَخَذَ العَهدَ عَلَيهُمْ أَنَّهُ ***

 لا رَبَّ مَعبودٌ بِحَقٍ غَيرَهُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*


*وَبَعدَ هَذا رُسلَهُ قَد أرسَلا ***

 لَهُم وَبِالحَقِ الكِتابَ أَنزَلا

**
**لِكَي بِذَا العَهدِ يُذَكِّرُوهُم *** 

وَيُنذِرُوهُم وَيُبَشِّرُوهُم

**
**كَيْ لا يَكُونَ حُجَّةٌ للنَّاسِ بَلْ ***

 للهِ أَعلَى حُجَّةٍ عَزَّ وَجَلْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*فَمَن يُصَدّقْهُم  بِلا شِقاقِ ***

 فَقَد وَفَى بِذَلِكَ الْمِيثاقِ

**
**وَذاكَ ناجٍ مِن عَذابِ النَّارِ *** 

وَذلِكَ الوَارِثُ عُقبَى الدَّارِ

**
**وَمَن بِهِم وَبِالكِتابِ كَذَّبَا ***

 وَلازَمَ الإِعراضَ عَنهُ وَالإِبَا

**
**فَذَاكَ ناقِضٌ كِلا العَهدَينِ ***

 مُستَوجِبٌ لِلخِزيِ فِي الدَّارِينِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*فصل 

 في كونِ التوحيدِ ينقسمُ إلى نوعين
 وبيان النوع الأول 
 وهو توحيدُ المعرفةِ والإثباتِ
===================

 أوَّلُ وَاجِبٍ عَلى الْعَبِيد *** 

مَعْرِفَةُ الرَّحْمَنِ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ
*

*إذْ هُوَ مِن كُلِّ الأَوَامِر أعْظَمُ *** 

وَهُوَ نَوْعَانِ أيَا مَن يَفْهَمُ
*

*إثْبَاتُ ذَاتِ الرَّبِّ جَلَّ وعَلاَ ***

أسْمَائِهِ الْحُسْنَى صِفَاتِهِ العُلَى
*

*وَأنَّهُ الرَّبُّ الْجَلِيلُ الأكْبَرُ ***

الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِىءُ وَالْمُصَوِّرُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*


*بَاري الْبَرَايَا مُنْشِىءُ الْخَلائِقِ *** 

مُبْدِعُهُمْ  بِلاَ مِثالٍ سَابِقِ


الأوَّلُ الْمُبدِي بِلاَ ابْتِدَاءِ ***

والآخِرُ الْبَاقِي بِلاَ انْتِهَاءِ


الأحَدُ الفَرْدُ الْقَدِيرُ الأزَليّ ***

الصَّمَدُ الْبَرُّ الْمُهَيْمِنُ العَلِيّ


عُلُوَّ قَهرٍ وَعُلُوَّ الشَّانِ *** 

جَلَّ عَنِ الأضْدَادِ وَالأعْوَانِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*


*كَذَا لَهُ الْعُلُوُّ والفَوْقِيَّهْ ***

عَلَى عِبَادِهِ بِلاَ كَيْفِيَّهْ

 
وَمَعَ ذَا مُطَّلِعٌ إلَيْهِمُ *** 

بعلْمِهِ مُهَيْمنٌ عَلَيْهِمُ


وَذِكرُهُ لِلقُرْبِ وَالْمَعِيَّةْ ***

لَمْ يَنْفِ لِلْعُلُوِّ وَالْفَوْقِيهْ


فَإِنَّهُ الْعليُّ في دُنُوِّهِ *** 

وَهُوَ الْقَريِبُ جَلَّ في عُلُوِّهِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*حَيٌّ وَقَيُّومٌ فَلاَ يَنَامُ ***

وَجَلَّ أَنْ يُشْبِهُهُ الأنَامُ

 
لاَ تَبْلُغُ الأوْهَامُ كُنْهَ ذَاتهِ *** 

وَلاَ يُكَيِّفُ الْحِجَا صِفَاتِهِ


باقٍ فَلاَ يَفْنَي وَلاَ يَبِيدُ ***

وَلاَ يَكُونُ غَيْرَ مَا ُيرِيدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*

*مُنفَرِدٌ بِالْخَلْقِ وَالإرَادَهْ ***

وَحَاكِمٌ جَلَّ بِمَا أرَادَهْ


فَمَنْ يَشَأْ وَفَّقَهُ بِفَضْلِهِ *** 

وَمن يَشَأْ أضَلَّهُ بِعَدْلِهِ

 
فَمِنْهُمُ الشَّقِيُّ والسَّعِيدُ ***

وَذَا مُقَرَّبٌ وَذَا طَريدُ


لِحِكْمَةٍ بَالِغَةٍ قَضَاهَا ***

يَسْتَوْجبُ الْحَمْدَ عَلَى اقتِضَاهَا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

*وهُوَ الَّذِي يَرَى دَبِيبَ الذَرِّ ***

في الظُّلُمَاتِ فَوْقَ صُمِّ الصَّخْرِ


وَسَامِعٌ لِلْجَهْرِ وَالإِخفاتِ ***

بِسَمْعِهِ الْوَاسِعِ لِلأَصْوَاتِ


وَعِلْمُهُ بِمَا بَدَا وَمَا خَفِي ***

أحَاطَ عِلْما بالْجَليِّ وَالْخَفِي

 
وَهُوَ الْغَنِيُّ بِذَاتِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ *** 

جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ تَعَالى شَأنُهُ

 
وكُلُّ شَيْءٍ رِزْقُهُ عَليْهِ ***

وَكُلُّنَا مُفْتَقِرٌ إِلَيْهِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*


*كَلَّمَ مُوسَى عَبْدَهُ تَكْليِمَا *** 

وَلَمْ يَزَلْ بِخَلْقِهِ عَلِيمَا
* *
كَلاَمُهُ جَلَّ عَنِ الإِحْصَاءِ ***

وَالحَصْرِ وَالنَّفَادِ وَالْفَنَاءِ


* *لَوْ صَارَ أَقلاَماً جَميعُ الشَّجَرِ *** 

وَالبَحْرُ تُلقَى فِيهِ سَبْعُ أبْحُرِ
* *

وَالْخَلْقُ تَكتُبْهُ بِكُلِّ آنِ *** 

فَنَتْ وَلَيْسَ القَوْلُ مِنهُ فَانِ
**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**÷÷*


*وَالْقَوْلُ في كِتَابِهِ المُفَصَّلْ ***

بِأنَّهُ كَلامُهُ الْمُنَزَّلْ


عَلَى الرَسُولِ المُصْطَفَى خَيْرِ الوَرَى *

لَيْسَ بِمَخْلُوقٍ ولا بِمُفْتَرَى


يُحْفَظُ بِالقَلْبِ وَبِاللَّسَانِ ***

يُتْلَى كَمَا يُسْمَعُ بالآذَانِ


كَذَا بِالأَبْصَارِ إِلَيْهِ يُنْظَرُ ***

وَبِالأيَادِي خَطُّهُ يُسَطَّرُ


وَكُلُّ ذِي مَخلُوقَة حَقِيقَةْ *** 

دُونَ كَلامِ بَارِيءِ الْخَلِيقَةْ
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


*جَلَّتْ صِفَاتُ رَبّنَا الرَّحْمنِ ***

عَنْ وَصْفِهَا بِالْخَلْقِ وَالْحَدثَانِ

فَالصوْتُ والأَلْحَانُ صَوتُ الْقَارِي ***

لكنَّمَا الْمَتلُوُّ قَوْلُ الْبَارِي

مَا قَاَلهُ لاَ يَقبَلُ التَّبْدِيلاَ ***

كَلاَّ وَلاَ أصْدَقُ مِنهُ قِيلا
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَقَدْ رَوَى الثِّقَاتُ عَن خَيْرِ المَلاَ ***

بِأنَّهُ ّعزَّ وَجَلَّ وَعَلا


في ثُلُثِ اللِّيْلِ الأخِيرِ يَنْزِلُ *** 

يَقُولُ هَلْ مِن تَائِب فَيُقبِِلُ


هَلْ مَنْ مُسِيءٍ طالِبٍ للْمَغْفِرَهْ ***

يَجِدْ كَرِيماً قَابِلاً لِلْمَعْذِرَهْ

يَمُنُّ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ وَالْفَضَائِلْ ***

وَيَسْتُرُ العَيْبَ ويُعْطِي السَّائِلْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَأنَّهُ يَجِيءُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ *** 

كَمَا يَشَاءُ لِلْقَضاءِ الْعَدْلِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*وأنَّهُ يُرَى بِلاَ إنْكَارِ ***

في جَنَّةِ الفِرْدَوْسِ بِالأبصَارِ


كلٌّ يَرَاهُ رُؤيَةَ العِيَانِ *** 

كَمَا أتَى في مُحْكَمِ القُرآنِ


وَفي حَديثِ سَيِّدِ الأنَامِ *** 

مِنْ غَيْرِ مَا شَكٍّ وَلا إِبْهَامِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*رُؤْيَةَ حَقٍ لَيْسَ يَمْتَرُونَهَا *** 

كَالشَّمْسِ صَحْواً لاَ سَحَابَ دُونَهَا


وَخُصَّ بالرُّؤيَةِ أوْلِياؤُهُ ***

فَضِيلَةً وَحُجِبُوا أَعْدَاؤُهُ
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَكلُّ مَا لَهُ مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ ***

أثْبَتَهَا في مُحْكَمِ الآيَاتِ


أوْ صَحَّ فيمَا قَالَهُ الرَّسُولُ ***

فَحَقُّهُ التَّسلِيمُ وَالقَبُولُ


نمِرُّهَا صَرِيحَةً كَمَا أتَتْ ***

مَعَ اعْتِقَادِنَا لمَا لَهُ اقْتَضَتْ


مِنْ غَيْرِ تَحْرِيف وَلاَ تَعْطِيلِ ***

وغَيْرِ تَكْيِيف وَلاَ تَمْثيلِ


بَلْ قَوْلُنَا قَوْل أئمةِ الهدَى *** 

طُوبَى لِمَنْ بهَدْيِهِمْ قَد اهْتدَى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَسَمِّ ذَا النَّوْعِ مِنَ التَّوحِيدِ *** 

تَوْحِيدَ إثْبَاتٍ بِلا تَرْدِيدِ

قَدْ أفْصَحَ الوَحيُ المُبينُ عَنْهُ *** 

فَاْلتَمِسِ الْهُدَى الْمُنِيَرَ منهُ


لاَ تَتَّبِعْ أقوَالَ كلِّ مَارِدِ ***

غَاوٍ مُضِلٍّ مَارِقٍ مُعانِدِ


فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَ رَدِّ ذَا التِّبْيَانِ ***

مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ مِنَ الإيمَانِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصل 

 في بيانِ النوع الثاني

وهو توحيدُ الطلبِ والقصد
 وهو معنى ( لا إله إلا الله )
======================

 هذا وَثَانِي نَوعَي التوْحِيدِ *** 

إفْرادُ رَبِّ الْعرْشِ عنْ نَديدِ

أنْ تَعْبُدَ الله إلهاً وَاحِدَا *** 

مُعْتَرِفاً بِحَقِّهِ لاَ جَاحِدَا

 
وَهوَ الَّذي به الإله أرْسَلا *** 

رُسْلَهُ يَدْعُونَ إلَيْهِ أولا
 

وأنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ والتِّبْيَانَا ***

مِن أجْلِهِ وَفَرَقَ الْفُرْقَانَا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وكَلَّفَ الله الرَّسُولَ الْمُجْتَبَى ***

قِتَالَ مَن عَنْهُ تَوَلَّى وَأبَى


حَتَّى يَكُونَ الدِينُ خَالِصا لَهُ *** 

سِرّاً وَجَهْرَاً دِقَّةُ وَجِلَّهُ 


وَهَكَذَا أمَّتُهُ قَدْ كُلِّفُوا *** 

بذَا وَفي نصِّ الْكِتَابِ وُصِفُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَقَدْ حَوَتْهُ لَفْظَةُ الشَّهَادَةْ ***

فَهِيَ سَبِيلُ الْفَوْزِ وَالسَّعَادَةْ


مَن قَالَهَا مُعْتَقِداً مَعْنَاها ***

 وَكَانَ عَامِلاً بِمُقْتَضَاهَا


في القَوْلِ والفِعْلِ ومَاتَ مُؤمِناً ***

يُبْعَثُ يَوْمَ الْحَشرِ نَاجٍ آمِنَا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*فَإِنَّ مَعْنَاهَا الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ ***

دَلتْ يَقِينا وَهَدَتْ إِلَيْهِ


أن لَيْسَ بِالْحَقِ إِلهٌ يُعْبَدُ ***

إلاَّ الإلهُ الوَاحِدُ المُنْفَرِدُ

 
بِالْخَلقِ وَالرِّزْقِ وَبالتَّدْبِيرِ ***

جَلَّ عَنِ الشَّريِكِ وَالنَّظِيرِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf*
*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَبِشُرُوطٍ سَبْعَةٍ قَدْ قُيِّدَتْ ***

وَفي نُصُوصِ الوَحْيِ حَقاً وَرَدَتْ

 
فَإنَّهُ لَمْ يَنتَفِعْ قَائِلُهَا *** 

بِالنُّطْقِ إلاَّ حَيْثُ يَسْتَكْمِلُهَا


الْعِلمُ وَ الْيَقِينُ وَ القَبُولُ ***

وَ الانْقِيَادُ فَادْرِ مَا أقُولُ


وَ الصِّدْقُ وَ الإِخْلاَصُ وَ الْمَحَبَّة ***

وَفَّقَكَ الله لِمَا أحَبَّه

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

*فصل 
 في العبادة ، وذكرِ بعضِ أنواعها
* *وأنَّ من صرفَ منها شيئاً لغيرِ الله فقد أشركَ
* 
*======================

*  *ثُمَّ الْعِبَادَةُ هيَ اسْمٌ جَامِع ***

لِكُلِّ مَا يَرضَى الإلهُ السَّامِع

*  *وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ مُخُّهَا الدُعَاءُ *** 

خَوْفٌ تَوَكُّلٌ كَذَا الرَّجَاءُ
* 
*وَرَغْبَة وَرَهْبَةٌ خشوعُ *** 

وَخَشيَةٌ إنَابَة خضُوعُ

*  *وَالاسْتِعَاذَة ُ والاسْتِعَانَهْ ***

كَذَا اسْتِغَاثةٌ بهِ سُبْحَانَهْ
* 
*وَالذَّبْحُ وَالنَّذْرُ وَغَيْرُ ذَلِكْ ***

فَافْهَمْ  هُدِيْتَ أوْضَحَ الْمَسَالِكْ* *

وَصَرْفُ بَعْضِهَا لغَيْرِ اللهِ ***

شِرْكٌ وَذَاكَ أقْبَحُ الْمَنَاهِي

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ
 في بيانِ ضدِ التوحيدِ، وهو الشركُ
* *وأنَّهُ ينقسم إلى قسمينِ: أصغرٌ وأكبرٌ
 وبيانُ كلٍ منهما 
* *===================

 وَالشِّرْكُ نَوْعَانِ : فَشِرْكٌ أَكْبَرُ *** 

بهِ خُلودُ النَّارِ إذْ لاَ يُغْفَرُ
 

وَهُوَ اتِّخَاذُ الْعَبْدِ غَيْرَ اللهِ ***

نِدّاً بهِ مُسَوِّياً مُضَاهِي
 

يَقْصُدُهُ عِنْدَ نَزَولِ الضُّرِّ ***

لِجَلْبِ خَيْرٍ أوْ لِدَفْعِ الشرِّ

* *
أوْ عِنْدَ أيِّ غَرَضٍ لاَ يَقدِرُ ***

عَلَيْهِ إلاَّ الْمَالِكُ الْمُقتَدِرُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


*مَعْ جَعْلِهِ لِذَلِكَ الْمَدَعُوِّ ***

أوِ المُعَظَّمِ أوِ المرْجُوِّ


في الْغَيْبِ سُلْطَاناً بهِ يَطَّلعُ ***

عَلَى ضَمِيرِ مَنْ إلَيْهِ يَفْزَعُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَالثَّانِ شِركٌ أصْغَرُ وَهْوَ الرِّيَا ***

فَسَّرَهُ بِهِ خِتَامُ الأنْبِيَا 
وَمِنهُ إقسَامٌ بِغَيْرِ البَاري *** 

كَمَا أتَى في مُحْكَمِ الأخْبَارِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ

 في بيانِ أمورٍ يفعلُها العامة؛
 منها ما هو شركٌ ومنها ما هو قريبٌ منهُ.
* *وبيانِ حُكمِ الرُّقَى والتَّمائمِ 
* 
*==================

 وَمَنْ يَثِقْ بوَدْعَةٍ أوْ نَابِ ***

أوْ حَلْقَةٍ أوْ أعْيُنِ الذِّئَابِ
 

أوْ خيْطٍ أوْ عُضْوٍ منَ النُّسُورِ ***

أوْ وَتَرٍ أو ترْبَةِ القُبُورِ
 
**
لأيِّ أمْرٍ كائِنٍ تَعَلّقَهْ ***

 وَكَلَهُ الله إلى ما عَلَّقَهْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*ثُم الرُّقَى منْ حُمَةٍ أوْ عَيْنٍ ***

فَإنْ تكُنْ مِنْ خَالِصِ الوَحْيَيْنِ


فَذَاكَ مِنْ هَدْيِ النَّبِيِّ وشِرْعَتِهِ ***

وَذَاكَ لاَ اخْتِلافَ في سُنِّيَتِهِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*أمَّا الرُّقَى الْمَجْهُولَةُ الْمَعانِي ***

فَذَاكَ وِسْوَاسٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ
 

وَفِيهِ قَدْ جَاءَ الْحَدِيثُ أنَّهْ ***

شِرْكٌ بِلا مِرْيَةٍ فَاحْذَرْنَّهْ
 

إذْ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقولُهُ لا يَدْرِي *** 

لَعَلهُ يَكُونُ مَحْضَ الكُفْرِ
 

أوْ هُو مِنْ سحْرِ الْيَهُودِ مُقْتَبَسْ ***

عَلَى العَوامِ لبَّسُوهُ فَالْتَبَسْ
 

فَحذراً ثمَّ حَذَارِ مِنْهُ ***

لا تَعْرِف الْحَقَّ وَتَنْأى عَنْهُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وفي التَّمَائِمِ الْمُعَلَّقَاتِ ***

إن تَكُ آياتٍ مُبَيِّناتِ 

فَالاخْتِلاَفُ وَاقِعٌ بَيْنَ السَّلَفْ ***

فَبَعْضُهُمْ أجَازَها والْبَعْضُ كَفْ

وإنْ تَكُنْ مِمَّا سوَى الوَحْيَيْنِ *** 

فإنَّهَا شِرْكٌ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ 

بَلْ إنَّهَا قَسيْمَةُ الأزْلاَمِ *** 

في الْبُعدِ عَن سِيمَا أُولي الإِسْلاَمِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ:
* *من الشِركِ فِعلُ مَن يتبركُ بشجرٍ أو حجرٍ 
أو بُقعةٍ أو قبرٍ أو نحوها
 يتخذُ ذلك المكانَ عيداً

* *وبيان ُ أنَّ الزيارةَ تنقسمُ إلى:
سُنيةٍ وبدعيةٍ وشركيةٍ
* 
*==================

 هَذَا ومِنْ أعْمَالِ أهْلِ الشِرْكِ *** 

مِنْ غَيْرِ مَا تَرَدُّدٍ أوْ شَكِّ

* *
**مَا يَقْصُدُ الجُهَّالُ مِنْ تَعْظِيمِ مَا *** 

لَمْ  يَأذَنِ الله بِأنْ يُعَظَّمَا
 
كَمَنْ يَلُذْ بِبقعَةٍ أوْ حَجَرِ ***

أوْ قَبْرِ مَيْتٍ أوْ بِبَعْض الشَّجَرِ

* *
مُتَّخِذَاً لِذَلِكَ المَكَانِ ***

عِيدًا كَفِعْلِ عَابِدِي الأوْثَانِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*ثُمَّ الزِّيارَةُ عَلَى أقْسَامِ ***

ثَلاثَةٍ يَا أُمَّةَ الإسْلامِ
 

فإنْ نَوَى الزَّائِرُ فيمَا أضمَرَهُ *** 

في نَفْسِهِ تَذْكِرَةً بالآخِرَةْ
 

ثُمَّ الدُّعَا لَهُ ولِلأَمْوَاتِ ***

بِالعَفْوِ والصفْحِ عَنِ الزَّلاَّتِ

 
وَلَمْ  يَكُنْ شَدَّ الرِّحَالَ نَحْوَها ***

وَلَمْ  يقُلْ هُجْراً كَقَوْلِ السُّفَهَا

فَتِلْكَ سُنَّةٌ أتَتْ صَرِيحَةْ ***

في السُّنَنِ المُثْبَتَة الصَّحِيحَةْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*أوْ قَصَدَ الدُّعَاءَ وَالتَّوَسّلاَ *** 

بِهِمْ  إلى الرَّحْمَنِ جَلَّ وَعَلاَ 


فَبِدْعَةٌ مُحْدَثَةٌ ضَلاَلةْ ***

بَعيْدَةٌ عَنْ هَدْيِ ذِي الرِّسَالَةْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


وإنْ دَعا الْمَقبُورَ نَفْسَهُ فَقَدْ ***

أشْرَكَ بِالله الْعَظِيْمِ وَجَحَدْ
 

لَنْ يَقْبَلَ الله تَعَالى مِنْهُ ***

صَرْفاً وَلا عَدْلاً فَيَعْفُوا عَنْهُ

 
إذْ كُلُّ ذَنْبٍ مُوشكُ الغُفْرَانِ ***

 إلا اتِّخَاذَ النِّدِّ للرحْمنِ**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ
* *في بيانِ ما وقع فيه العامةُ اليومَ
 مما يفعلونَهُ عندَ القبورِ
* *وما يرتكبونهُ من الشركِ الصريحِ 
والغلو المفرطِ في الأمواتِ
* *======================

 ومَنْ عَلَى القَبْرِ سِراجاً أوقَدَا ***

أوِ ابْتَنى عَلَى الضَّرِيحِ مَسْجِداً
 
* *
فإنّه مُجَدِّدٌ جِهَارا ***

لِسُنَنِ الْيَهُودِ والنصَارَى
 
* *كَمْ  حَذَّرَ الْمُخْتَارُ عَنْ ذَا وَلَعَنْ ***

فَاعِلهُ كَمَا رَوَى أهْلُ السُّنَنْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*بلْ قَدْ نَهَى عَن ارْتِفَاعِ الْقَبْرِ ***

وَأَنْ يُزَادَ فِيهِ فَوْقَ الشِّبْر 

وَكلُّ قَبْرٍ مُشرِفٍ فَقَدْ أمَرْ ***

بِأَنْ يُسَوَّى هَكَذَا صَحَّ الْخَبَرْ


وحذَّرَ الأُمَّةَ عَنْ إطْرَائِهِ *** 

فَغَرَّهُمْ إبْلِيسُ باسْتِجْرائِهِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*فَخَالَفوهُ جَهْرَةً وارْتَكَبُوا ***

ما قدْ نَهَى عَنْهُ ولَمْ  يَجْتَنِبُوا 

 
فَانْظُرْ إليْهِمْ قَدْ غَلوْا وَزَادُوا ***

وَرَفَعُوا بنَاءَهَا وَشَادُوا 


بالشِّيدِ والآجُرِّ وَالأحْجَارِ ***

لا سيَّمَا في هَذِه الأعْصَارِ


وَلِلْقَنَادِيل ِ عَلَيْهَا أوْقَدُوا ***

وَكَمْ لِوَاءٍ فَوْقَهَا قَدْ عَقَدُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَنَصَبُوا الأعْلاَمَ وَالرَّايَاتِ *** 

وَافْتَتَنُوا بِالأعْظُمِ الرُّفَاتِ

 
بَلْ نَحَروا في سُوحِهَا النَّحَائِرْ ***

فِعْلَ أُولي التَّسْيِيبِ والْبَحَائِرِ

 
والْتَمَسُوا الْحَاجَاتِ مِنْ مَوْتَاهُم***

وَاتَّخَذُوا إلَهَهُمْ هَوَاهُمْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*قَدْ صَادَهُمْ إبْليِسُ في فِخَاخِه ***

بَلْ بَعْضُهُمْ قَدْ صَارَ منْ أفْرَاخِه

 
يَدْعو إلى عِبَادَةِ الأوْثَانِ *** 

بِالْمَالِ والنَّفْسِ وبِاللِّسَانِ

 
فَلَيْتَ شِعْري مَنْ أبَاحَ ذَلِكْ ***

وَأوْرَطَ الأُمَّةَ في المَهَالِكْ

 
فَيَا شَدِيدَ الطَّوْلِ والإِنْعَامِ ***

إلَيْكَ نَشْكُو مِحْنَةَ الإسْلاَمِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ
* 
*في بيانِ حقيقةِ السحرِ وحَدِّ الساحرِ

* *وأنَّ منهُ : علم التنجيم

* *وذكرُ عقوبة من صدَّقَ كاهنًا

* *===================


* *وَالسحْرُ حَقٌّ وَلَهُ تَأْثِيرُ *** 

لكِنْ بِما قَدَّرَهُ الْقَدِير

* *أعْنِي بِذَا التَّقْدِيرِ مَا قَدْ قَدَّرَهْ *

في الْكَوْنِ لا في الشِّرعَةِ الْمُطَهَّرَةِ

*  *واحْكُمْ عَلَى السَّاحِرِ بِالتكْفِيرِ *** 

وَحَدُّهُ القَتْلُ بِلا نَكِيرِ

* 
*كَمَا أتَى في السُّنَّةِ المُصَرَّحَةْ *** 

مِمَّا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِي وَصَحَّحَهْ 
* *

عَنْ جُنْدُبٍ وَهَكَذَا في أثَر ***

أمرٌ بِقَتْلِهِمْ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَر

وَصَحَّ عَنْ حَفْصَةَ عِندَ مَالِك ***

مَا فِيهِ أقْوَى مُرْشِدٍ للسالِك*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


هَذَا وَمِنْ أنْوَاعِهِ وَشُعَبِه *** 

عِلْمُ النُّجُومِ فَادْرِ هَذَا وَانْتَبِهْ

وَحِلُّهُ بِالْوَحْي نَصّاً يُشْرَعُ ***

أمَّا بِسحْرٍ مِثْلهِ فَيُمْنَعُ 

وَمَنْ يُصَدِّقْ كَاهناً فَقَدْ كَفَرْ ***

بِمَا أتَى بِهِ الرَّسُولُ المُعْتَبَرْ

**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


*فصلٌ

 يجمع ُ معنى حديث جبريل المشهور في تعليمنا الدين
* *وأنهُ ينقسم إلى ثلاثِ مراتبٍ:
 الإسلامُ والإيمانُ والإحسانُ،
 وبيانُ أركانِ كلٍّ منها
* *==================

 اعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ الدينَ قوْلٌ وعَمَلْ ***

فَاحْفَظْهُ وَافْهَمْ مَا عَلَيْهِ ذَا اشْتَمَلْ

 
كَفَاكَ مَا قَدْ قَالَهُ الرَّسُولُ *** 

إذْ جَاءَهُ يَسْأَلُهُ جِبْرِيلُ


عَلَى مَرَاتِبٍ ثَلاَثٍ فَصَّلَهْ ***

جَاءَتْ عَلَى جَمِيعِه مُشتَمِلَةْ


الإسْلاَمِ و الإيمَانِ و الإحْسَانِ ***

والْكُلُّ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى أرْكَانِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
*
* 
*فَقَدْ أتَى الإسْلاَمُ مَبْنِيٌّ على *** 

خَمْسٍ فَحَقِّقْ وَادْرِ مَا قَدْ نُقِلا
 

أوَّلُهَا الرُّكْنُ الأسَاسُ الأعْظَمُ *** 

وَهُوَ الصِّراطُ المُسْتَقِيمُ الأقوَمُ

 
رُكن الشَّهَادَتَيْن ِ فَاثْبُتْ وَاعْتَصِمْ**

بالْعُرْوة الْوُثْقَى الَّتي لا تَنْفَصِمْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*
* 
*وثَانِيًا إقَامَةُ الصَّلاَةِ ***

وَثَالِثًا تَأْدِيَةُ الزَّكَاةِ


وَالرَّابِعُ الصِّيَامُ فَاسْمَعْ وَاتَّبــعْ *** 

وَالْخَامِسُ الحَجُّ عَلَى مَنْ يَسْتَطعْ


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*
* 
*فَتِلْكَ خَمْسَةٌ. وللإيمَانِ *** 

سِتَّةُ أرْكَانٍ بِلاَ نُكْرَانِ

 
إيمَانُنَا بِالله ذِي الْجَلاَلِ ***

وَمَا لَهُ مِنْ صِفَةِ الْكَمَالِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*
* *وَبالْمَلائِكةِ الْكِرَامِ الْبَرَرَة *** 

وَكُتْبهِ الْمُنْزَلَةِ الْمُطَهَّرَة 


ورُسْلِهِ الهُدَاةِ لِلأَنَامِ ***

مِن غَيْرِ تَفْرِيقٍ ولا إيهَامِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*
* 
*أوَّلُهُمْ نُوحٌ بِلا شِكٍّ كَما *** 

أنَّ مُحَمَّدًا لَهُمْ قَدْ خَتَمَا 


وَخَمْسَةٌ مِنْهُمْ أُوُلُو الْعَزْمِ الأُلَى**

في سُورَةِ الأحْزَابِ والشُّورَى تَلا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*وَبالْمَعَاد أيْقِنْ بلاَ تَرَدُّدِ ***

ولا ادَّعَا عِلْمٍ بِوَقْتِ الْمَوْعِدِ

* *لكِنَّنَا نُؤْمِنُ مِنْ غَيْرِ امْتِرَا ***

بِكُلِّ مَا قَدْ صَحَّ عَنْ خَيْرِ الْوَرَى

* *مِنْ ذِكْرِ آيَاتٍ تَكُونُ قَبْلَهَا ***

وَهِيَ عَلامَاتٌ وَأشْرَاطٌ لَها

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*وَيَدْخُلُ الإيمَانُ باِلْمَوْتِ وَمَا ***

مِنْ بَعْدِهِ عَلَى الْعِبَادِ حُتِمَا

وَأَنَّ كُلًّا مُقْعَدٌ مَسْؤُولُ : *** 

مَا الرَّبُّ مَا الدِّينُ وَمَاالرَّسُولُ ؟


وعِنْدَ ذَا يُثَبِّتُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ ***

بِثَابِتِ الْقَولِ الَّذينَ آمَنُوا


وَيُوقِنُ الْمُرْتَابُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ ***

بِأنَّمَا مَوْرِدُهُ الْمَهَالِك

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*وَبِاللِّقَا والْبَعْثِ والنُّشُورِ ***

وَبِقِيَامِنَا مِنَ القُبُورِ


غُرْلًا حُفَاةً كَجَرادٍ مُنْتَشِرْ ***

يَقُولُ ذُو الكُفْرَانِ: ذَا يَوْمٌ عَسِرْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*وَيُجْمَعُ الْخَلْقُ لِيَوْمِ الْفَصْلِ ***

جَمِيعُهُمْ عُلْوِيُّهُمْ والسُّفْلِي 


في مَوْقِفٍ يَجِلُّ فِيهِ الْخَطْبُ ***

وَيَعْظُمُ الْهَوْلُ بِهِ والْكَرْبُ


وأُحْضِرُوا للْعَرْضِ والْحِسَابِ *** 

وَانْقَطَعَتْ عَلائِقُ الأَنْسَابِ


وارْتَكَمَتْ سَحَائِبُ الأهْوَالِ ***

وانْعَجَمَ الْبَلِيغُ في الْمَقَالِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْقَـيُّومِ *** 

وَاقْتُصَّ مِنْ ذِي الظُّلْمِ لِلْمَظْلُومِ 


وَسَاوَتِ الْمُلُوكُ لِلأَجْنَادِ *** 

وَجِيءَ بِالكِتَابِ والأَشْهَادِ 


وَشَهِدَتِ الأَعْضَاءُ وَالْجَوَارِحُ *** 

وَبَدَتِ السَّوْءَاتُ والْفَضَائِحُ


وَابْتُلِيَتْ هُنَالِكَ السَّرَائرْ *** 

وانكَشَفَ الْمَخْفِيُّ في الضَّمَائِرْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*ونُشِرَتْ صَحَائِفُ الأَعْمَالِ ***

تُؤْخَذُ باليَمِينِ والشِّمَالِ 

 
طُوْبَى لِمَنْ يَأْخُذُ بِالْيمِينِ ***

كِتَابَهُ بشرَى بِحُورٍ عِينِ


وَالْوَيْلُ لِلآخِذِ بالشِّمَالِ ***

وَرَاءَ ظهْرٍ لِلْجَحِيمِ صَالِي

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* 
*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf*
*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
 
*وَالْوَزْنُ بِالقِسْطِ فَلاَ ظُلْمَ وَلا ***

يُؤْخَذُ عَبْدٌ بِسِوَى مَا عَمِلاَ


فَبَيْنَ نَاجٍ رَاجِحٍ مِيْزَانُهُ ***

وَمُقْرِفٍ أوْبَقَهُ عُدْوَانُهُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


*وَيَنْصِبُ الْجِسْرُ بِلاَ امْتِرَاءِ ***

كَمَا أتَى في مُحْكَمِ الأنْبَاءِ

يَجُوزُهُ النَّاسُ عَلَى أحْوَالِ *** 

بِقَدْرِ كَسْبِهِمْ مِنْ الأعْمَالِ 

فَبَيْنَ مُجْتَازٍ إلى الجِنَانِ *** 

وَمُسْرِفٍ يُكَبُّ في النيرَانِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* 
*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf*
*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
 
*والنَّارُ والْجَنَّةُ حَقٌ وَهُمَا *** 

مَوْجُودَتَانِ لا فَنَاء لَهُمَا


وَحَوْضُ خَيْرِ الْخَلْقِ حَقٌّ وبِهِ ***

يَشْرَبُ في الأُخْرَى جَمِيعُ حِزْبهِ

 
كَذَا لَه لِوَاءُ حَمْدٍ يُنْشَرُ ***

وَتَحْتَهُ الرُّسْلُ جَمِيعًا تُحْشَرُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*
كَذَا لَهُ الشَّفَاعَةُ العُظْمَى كَمَا ***

قَدْ خصَّهُ اللهُ بِهَا تَكَرُّمَا
 مِنْ بَعْد إذنِ اللهِ لا كَمَا يَرَى *** 

كُلُّ قُبُوريٍّ عَلَى اللهِ افْتَرَى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*

يَشْفَعُ أوَّلًا إلى الرَّحْمَنِ في *** 

فَصْلِ القَضَاءِ بَيْنَ أهْلِ الْمَوْقِفِ

 
مِن بَعْدِ أنْ يِطْلُبهَا النَّاسُ إلى ***

كُلِّ أُولِي العَزْمِ الهُدَاةِ الفُضَلا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وثَانِيًا يَشْفَعُ في اسْتِفْتَاحِ ***

دَارِ النَّعِيمِ لأُوليِ الْفَلاحِ


هذَا وَهَاتَانِ الشَّفَاعَتانِ ***

قَدْ خُصَّتَا بِهِ بِلا نُكرَانِ* 
*

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وثَالِثًا يَشْفَعُ في أقْوَامِ ***

مَاتُوا عَلَى دينِ الهُدَى الإسْلامِ

 
وأوْبَقَتْهُمْ  كَثْرَةُ الآثَامِ ***

فَأُدْخِلُوا النَّارَ بِذَا الإجْرَامِ


أنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا إلى الْجِنَانِ *** 

بِفَضلِ رَبِ العَرْشِ ذِي الإحْسَانِ


وَبَعْدَهُ يَشْفَعُ كُلُّ مُرْسَلِ *** 

وَكُلُّ عَبْدٍ ذِي صَلاحٍ وَوَلي

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


*وَيُخْرِجُ اللهُ مِنَ النِّيْرَانِ *** 

جَمِيــعَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى الإيمَانِ


في نَهْرِ الْحَيَاةِ يُطْرَحُونَا ***

فَحْمًا فَيَحْيَوْنَ وَيَنْبِتُونَا


كَأنَّمَا يَنْبُتُ في هَيْئَاتِهِ *** 

حَبُّ حَمِيلِ السِّيْلِ في حَافَاتِهِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*والسَّادِسُ الإيمَانُ بِالأقْدَارِ ***

فَأيْقِنَنْ بِهَا ولا تُمَارِ 

فَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِقَضَاءٍ وَقَدَرْ *** 

والكُلُّ في أُمِّ الكِتَابِ مُسْتَطَرْ

لا نَوْءَ لا عَدْوَى ولا طِيَرَ وَلا *** 

عَمَّا قَضَى الله تَعَالى حِوَلاَ

لا غُوْلَ لا هَامَةَ لا ولا صَفَرْ ***

كَمَا بذَا أخْبَرَ سَيِّدُ الْبَشَرْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وثَالِثٌ مَرْتَبَةُ الإحْسَانِ *** 

وَتِلكَ أعْلاَهَا لَدَى الرَّحْمَنِ 

وَهُوَ رُسُوخُ الْقَلْبِ في الْعِرْفَانِ ***

حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْغَيْبُ كَالْعِيَان

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ

 في كونِ الإيمانِ يزيدُ بالطاعةِ وينقصُ بالمعصيةِ

* *وأنَّ فاسقَ أهل الملةِ لا يُكفَّرُ بذنبٍ دونَ الشركِ
 إلا إذا استحلهُ
 وأنهُ تحت المشيئة

* *وأنَّ التوبةَ مقبولةٌ ما لم يُغرغِر
* *==================
* *إيْمَانُنَا يَزِيدُ بِالطَّاعَاتِ ***

وَنَقْصُهُ يَكُونُ بَالزلاَّتِ
* *
وَأهْلُهُ فيهِ عَلَى تَفَاضُلِ *** 

هَلْ أنْتَ كَالأمْلاكِ أوْ كَالرُّسُلِ 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَالْفَاسِقُ الْمِلِّيُّ ذُو الْعِصْيَانِ ***

لَمْ  يُنْفَ عَنهُ مُطلَقُ الإيمَانِ
 
* *لَكنْ بقَدْرِ الْفِسْقِ والْمعَاصِي ***

إيْمَانهُ مَا زالَ في انْتِقَاصِ


* *ولاَ نَقُولُ إنَّهُ في النَّارِ ***

مُخَلَّدٌ، بَلْ أمْرُهُ للْبَارِي
* *

تَحْتَ مَشِيئَةِ الإلهِ النَّافِذَةْ ***

إنْ شَا عَفَا عَنْهُ وإنْ شَا آخَذَهْ


بِقَدْرِ ذَنْبِهِ، وإلى الجِنَانِ *** 

يُخْرَجُ إنْ مَاتَ عَلَى الإيْمَانِ
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

*

*والْعَرْضُ تَيْسِيرُ الْحِسَابِ في النَّبَا ***

وَمَنْ يُنَاقَشِ الْحِسَابَ عُذِّبَا 


ولا نُكَفِّرُ بِالْمَعَاصِي مُؤْمِنًا ***

إلا مَعَ اسْتِحْلاَلِهِ لماَ جَنَى

وَتُقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةُ قَبْلَ الغَرْغَرَةْ ***

كَمَا أتَى في الشِّرْعَةِ الْمُطَهَّرَةْ 

أمَّا مَتَى تُغلَقُ عَنْ طَالِبِهَا ؟ ***

فَبطلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ
* *في معرفةِ نبينا محمدٍ صلى* *الله* *عليه وسلم 
وتبليغهِ الرسالةَ*
*وإكمالِ* *الله** لنا به الدينَ 
* *وأنهُ خاتَمُ النبيينَ وسيدُ ولدِ آدمَ أجمعينَ*

*وأنَّ مَن ادعى النبوةَ بعدهُ فهو كاذبٌ*

*==================

* *نَبِيُّنَا* *مُحَمَّدٌ مِنْ هَاشِمِ ***

 إلى الذَّبِيحِ دُونَ شَكٍّ يَنْتَمِي*


*أرْسَلَهُ اللهُ إليْنَا مُرْشِدَا *** 

وَرَحْمَةً للعَالَمِينَ وَهُدَى*


*مَوْلِدُهُ بَمَكَّةَ الْمُطَهَّرَةْ ***

 هِجْرَتُهُ لطَيْبَةَ الْمُنَوَّرَةْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*بَعْدَ أرْبَعِينَ بَدَأَ الْوحَيُ بِهِ *** 

ثُمَّ دَعَا إلى سَبِيِلِ رَبِّهِ*


*عَشرَ سِنِينَ أيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا ***

 رَبًّا تَعَالى شَأنُهُ ووحّدُوا*


*وَكَانَ قَبْلَ ذَاكَ في غَارِ حِرَا ***

 يَخْلُو بِذِكْرِ رَبِّهِ عَنِ الوَرَى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَبَعْدَ خَمْسِينَ مِنَ الأعْوَامِ ***

 مَضَتْ لعُمْرِ سَيّدِ الأنَامِ 

أسْرَى بِهِ اللهُ إليِهِ في الظُّلَمْ *** 

وَفَرَضَ الخَمْسَ عَلَيْهِ وَحَتَمْ 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَبَعْدَ أعْوَامٍ ثَلاثَةٍ مَضَتْ ***

 مِنْ بَعْدِ مِعْرَاجِ النَّبِيِّ وانقَضَتْ 

أُذِنَ بِالْهِجْرَةِ نَحْوَ يَثْرِبَا ***

 مَعَ كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ لَهُ قَدْ صَحِبَا 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*وَبَعْدَهَا كُلِّفَ بِالقِتَالِ ***

 لِشيعَةِ الْكُفْرَانِ والضَّلاَلِ* 


*حتى أتَوْا للدِّينِ مُنْقَادِينَا ***

 وَدَخَلُوا في السِّلْمِ مُذْعِنِينَا* 
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وَبَعْدَ أنْ قَدْ بَلَّـغَ الرِسَالَةْ ***

 وَاسْتَنقَذَ الْخَلْقَ مِنَ الْجَهَالَةْ* 


*وأكْـمَلَ اللهُ بِهِ الإسْلاَما ***

 وقَام دِينُ الْحَقِ وَاسْتَقَامَا* 


*قَبَضَهُ الله العَليُّ الأعْلَى *** 

سُبْحَانَهُ إلى الرَّفِيقِ الأعْلَى 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*نَشْهَدُ بِالْحَقِ بِلاَ ارْتِيَابِ ***

 بِأنَّهُ الْمُرْسَلُ بِالِكِتَابِ* 


*وأنَّهُ بَلَّـغَ مَا قَدْ أُرْسِلاَ ***

 بِهِ وَكُلُّ مَا إليْهِ أُنْزِلاَ* 


*وكُلُّ مَنْ مِن بَعْدِهِ قَدِ ادَّعى *** 

نُبُوَّةً فَكَاَذِبٌ فِيمَا ادَّعَى* 


*فَهْوَ خِتَامُ الرُّسْلِ بِاتِّفَاقِ ***

 وأفضَلُ الْخَلْقِ عَلى الإطلاَقِ**


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فصلٌ

 فيمن هوَ أفضلُ الأمةِ بعد الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم

وذِكرُ الصحابةِ بمحاسنِهم 
والكَفُّ عن مساوئهم وما شَجَرَ بينهم
 ==================*


*وَبَعْدَهُ الْخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ *** 

نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصّدّيقُ*


*ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ المُصْطَفَى في الْغَارِ ***

 شَيْخُ الْمُهاجرينَ والأنْصَارِ* 


*وهُوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى *** 

جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى تَولَّى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*ثَاِنيهِ في الفَضْلِ بِلاَ ارْتيابِ *** 

الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ* 


*أعني بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرْ *** 

مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ الْقَويمَ ونصَرْ*


*الصَارِمُ الْمُنْكِي عَلَى الكُفَّارِ *** 

وَمُوسِعُ الْفُتُوحِ في الأمْصَارِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثمانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ***

ذو الْحِلمِ والْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ* 


*بَحْرُ الْعلُومِ جَامِعُ الْقُرْآنِ ***

مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ* 


*بَايَــعَ عَنْهُ سَيّدُ الأَكوَانِ ***

بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*والرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ***

أعْنِي الإمامَ الْحَقَّ ذا الْقَدْرِ الْعَلي*


*مُبِيدُ كُلِّ خَارِجيٍّ مَاِرقِ *** 

وَكُلِّ خِبٍّ رافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقِ* 


*مَن كَانَ للرَّسُولِ في مَكَانِ ***

هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلاَ نُكْرَان* 


*لاَ في نُبوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدمْتُ مَا ***

يَكْفَي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوْءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*فَالسِّتةُ الْمَكَمِّلُونَ الْعَشرَةْ *** 

وَسَائِرُ الصَّحْبِ الكِرَامِ الْبَرَرَةْ* 


*وأهْلُ بَيْتِ الْمُصْطَفَى الأطْهَاِرُ ***

وَتَابِعُوهُ السَّادَةُ الأَخيَارُ
* 

*فَكُلُّهُمْ في مُحْكَمِ القُرْآنِ ***

أَثنَى عَلَيْهمْ خَالِقُ الأكْوَانِ* 


*في الفْتَحِ والْحَدِيدِ والْقِتَالِ ***

وَغَيْرِهَا بِأكْمَلِ الْخِصالِ* 


*كَذَاكَ في التَّوْرَاةِ والإنْجِيلِ *** 

صِفَاتُهُمْ معلومةُ التفصيلِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*وذكرُهم في سنَّةِ المختارِ ***

قَدْ سَارَ سَيْرَ الشَّمسِ في الأقْطَارِ* 


*ثم السُّكُوتُ واجِبٌ عَما جَرَى ***

بَيْنَهُمُ مِنْ فِعْلِ مَا قَدْ قُدِّرَا* 


*فَكُلُّهُمْ مُجْتَهِدٌ مُثَابُ ***

وَخَطَؤُهُمْ يَغْفِرُهُ الوَهَّابُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*خاتمةٌ

* *في وجوبِ التمسك بالكتابِ والسنةِ
* *والرجوعُ عندَ الاختلافِ إليهما، 
فما خالفهما فهوَ رَدٌّ
* *==================

 شَرْطُ قَبُولِ السَّعْي أنْ يَجْتَمِعَا *** 

فِيهِ إصَابَةٌ وإخْلاَصٌ مَعَا
* *للهِ رَبَّ العَرْشِ لا سِوَاهُ ***

مُوَافِقُ الشَّرْعِ الَّذِي ارْتَضَاهُ
* *
وَكُلُّ مَا خَالَفَ لِلوَحْيَيْنِ ***

فَإنَّهُ رَدٌّ بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
 
* *وكُلُّ مَا فِيهِ الخِلاَفُ نُصِبَا ***

فَرَدُّهُ إليْهِمَا قَدْ وَجَبَا
 
* *فَالدِّينُ إنَّمَا أتَى بِالنَّقْلِ ***

ليْسَ بِالأوْهَامِ وَحَدْسِ الْعَقْلِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
 سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول 
في توحيد الله 
واتّباع الرسول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*ثُمَّ إلى هُنَا قَدْ انْتَهَيْتُ ***

وَتَمَّ مَا بِجَمْعِهِ عَنِيتُ

*  *سَمَّيْتُهُ بِسُلمِ الوُصُولِ *** 

إلى سَمَا مَبَاحِثِ الأصُوُلِ 
* *

والْحَمْدُ للهِ عَلَى انتِهَائِي

كَمَا حَمِدْتُ اللهَ في ابْتِدَائي 


أسْأَلُهُ مَغْفِرَةَ الذُّنُوبِ ***

جَمِيعِهَا وَالسَّتْرَ لِلعُيُوبِ 


ثُمَّ الصَّلاَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ أبَدَا ***

تَغْشَى الرَّسُولَ الْمُصْطَفَى مُحَمَّدا 


ثُمَّ جَمِيــعُ صَحْبِهِ والآلِ ***

السَّادَةِ الأئِمَّةِ الأبْدَالِ 


تَدُومُ سَرمَدَا بِلا نَفَادِ *** 

مَا جَرَتِ الأقْلاَمُ بِالْمِدَادِ


ثُمَّ الدُّعَا وَصيَّةُ القُرَّاءِ *** 

جَمِيعِهمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ مَا اسْتثْنَاءِ 


أبْيَاتُهَا (يُسْرٌ) بِعَدِّ الْجُمَلِ ***

 تَأْرِيخُهَا (الْغفْرَانُ) فَافْهَمْ وَادْعُ لي

===========================

رحم الله تعالى الشيخ حافظ حكمي

وجزاه عنا خير الجزاء

ورفع درجته في عليين

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*( 291 ) ومُقتضى الإيمانِ بالرحمنِ

*
*صَرْفُ الوَلَالعسكرِ الإيمانِ

*
*( 292 ) وحبُّهمْ  فيهِ بقَدرِ التقوى

*
*ونصرُهمْ  إذا أتَتْهم بَلوى

*
*( 293 ) وبُغضُ أهلِ الكفرِ والإشراكِ

*
*براءةً مِنْ فِعلَةِ الأفَّاكِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*( 294 ) ولا تُعِزَّ الكافرَ العنيدا

**ولا تُحاكي فِعلَهُ تقليدا

**( 295 ) ولا تُغَرْ بحالِهم وما لهمْ

**فاللهُ مولانا ولا مَولَى لهمْ

**( 296 ) ونصرُهُم في الجهرِ والسِّرِّيَّةْ

**يُناقضُ الإسلامَ بالكُلِّيَّةْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*( 297 ) ومِنْ فِعَالِ الكُفرِ بالدَّيَّانِ

**عبادةُ الأصنامِ والأوثانِ

**( 298 ) ومِنهُ سَبُّ الصادقِ الأمينِ

**والهَزْءُ بالكتابِ أو بالدِّينِ

**( 299 ) والجادُّ في إتيانِها كالمازِحِ

**بالقولِ أو بالقلبِ والجوارحِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*( 300 ) ومنهُ تَرْكُ المرءِ جِنْسَ العملِ

**فاحذَرْ منَ الإرجاءِ وافهمْ واعقلِ

**( 301 ) ومن أُصولِ السنةِ المهمةْ

**السمعُ للوُلاةِ والأئمةْ

**( 302 ) طاعتُهم أوصى بها المختارُ

**وإنْ هُمُ تسلطُوا أو جَاروا

**( 303 ) إذا أقاموا الشرعَ والصلاةَ

**لم  يُظهِروا كُفْرًا ولا افْتِئاتَا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷**منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*( 304 ) ومَنْ يُشَرِّعُ غيرَ شَرْعِ الباري

**فقدْ هوى في زُمرةِ الكفارِ

**( 305 ) لِما أتى مِنْ قاطعِ الأدلةْ

**وأجْـمعَ الأئمةُ الأجلَّةْ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول*

*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

 *( 306 ) وفي اعتقادِ الطائفةِ المنصورةْ

*
*تَوسُّطٌ بالحُجةِ المشهورةْ

*
*( 307 ) هم وسطٌ في نسبةِ الأفعالِ

*
*عدلًا بلا جَبرٍ ولا اعتزالِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول*
*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*


*( 308 ) وفي صفاتِ الواحدِ الجليلِ

**بينَ أُولي التعطيلِ والتمثيلِ

**( 309 ) وفي اعتقادِ النارِ والجزاءِ

**بينَ أُولي الوعيدِ والإرجاءِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول*
*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*( 310 ) وفي الصحابةِ اعتقادُهمْ وسطْ

**بلا غلوٍ أو جفاءٍ أو شَططْ

**( 311 ) توَسَّطُوا بينَ اعتقادِ الرافضي

**والناصبيِّ المُجحفِ المُباغِضِ

**( 312 ) وفي الإيمانِ أوسَطُ المناهجْ

* *لا مرجئاً عملًا ولا خوارجْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول*
*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf*
*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
 
*( 313 ) فالْزَمْ وردِّدْ : هذه سبيلي

*
*أدعوا لها على هُدَى خليلي

*
*( 314 ) نزيهةً عن الغلوِّ والهوى

*
*ومنْ دعا إلى هوى فقدْ هَوى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
* *منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
* *http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
* *÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
* *( 315 ) ومنْ أصولِ السنةِ المُشاعَةْ

**تصدِيقُهمْ إلى قيام الساعةْ

**( 316 ) لأولياءِ اللهِ بالكرامةْ

**وأنَّها لصدْقِهِمْ علامَةْ

**( 317 ) خوارِقٌ على يَديهمْ تَجري

**مُصانَةً عنْ دَجَلٍ وسِحْرِ**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول
http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*( 318 ) واعلمْ بأنَّ الأمرَ بالمعروفِ

**إقامةٌ للمنهجِ الحَنيفِي

**( 319 ) والنهيَ وفْقَ الحكمةِ الشرعيَّةْ

**عَنْ مُنكَرٍ هما عُرَى الخيْريَّةْ

**( 320 ) والْزَمْ حُضُورَ الجُمَعِ والجماعةْ

**معَ الإمامِ المستحقِ الطاعةْ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*
*منظومة 
تتمة الفصول لسُلّم ِالوصول*
*http://www.dorar.net/files/solm_wossol.pdf
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷*

*( 321 ) والنصحَ عنْ عِلْمٍ لكلِّ الأمةْ

**واصبِرْ على الأقدارِ في المُلِمَّةْ

**( 322 ) واشْكُرْ لربِّ الناسِ في الرخاءِ

**وطِبْ رضًا في مؤلمِ القضاءِ

**( 323 ) وأحْسِنْ ففي مكارمِ الأخلاقِ

**شواهدُ الإيمانِ بالخلَّاقِ

**( 324 ) من قَبَسِ الآياتِ والآثارِ

**على هُدَى نبيِّنا المختارِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة

تأليف الفقير إلى الله تعالى
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


المقدمة

إن الحمد لله، نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، 
ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا،
وسيئات أعمالنا، 
من يهده الله فلا مضل له، 
ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،

وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،

وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله،
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه
ومن تبعهم بإحسانٍ إلى يوم الدين،
وسلم تسليمًا كثيرًا، 

أما بعد:

فهذه رسالة مختصرة في:
"نور التوحيد وظلمات الشرك"، 

بيّنت فيها: مفهوم التوحيد، وأدلته، 
وأنواعه، وثمراته،

ومفهوم الشرك، وأدلة إبطاله،
والشفاعة: المنفية، والمثبتة،

وأسباب ووسائل الشرك،
وأنواعه، وأقسامه،
وأضراره وآثاره.

ولا شك أن التوحيد نور 
يوفق الله له من يشاء من عباده،
والشرك ظلمات
بعضها فوق بعض يُزيَّن للكافرين

قال الله عز وجل: 
{ أَوَ مَن كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ 
وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ

 كَمَن مَّثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِّنْهَا

كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }([1])،

وقد بيّن الله عز وجل
أنه أنزل على محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
الآيات الواضحات والدلائل الباهرات،
وأعظمها القرآن الكريم؛

 ليخرج الناس بإرسال الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
وبما أنزل عليه من الكتاب والحكمة:
من ظلمات الضلالة والشرك، والجهل،
إلى نور الإيمان والتوحيد،
والعلم والهدى،
قال سبحانه:

{ هُوَ الَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ
لِيُخْرِجَكُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ
وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُمْ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }([2]).

وقد قسمت البحث إلى مبحثين،
وتحت كل مبحث مطالب 
على النحو الآتي:

المبحث الأول: نور التوحيد:

المطلب الأول: مفهوم التوحيد.

المطلب الثاني: البراهين في إثبات التوحيد.

المطلب الثالث: أنواع التوحيد.

المطلب الرابع: ثمرات التوحيد وفوائده.

المبحث الثاني: ظلمات الشرك:

المطلب الأول: مفهوم الشرك.

المطلب الثاني: أدلة إبطال الشرك.

المطلب الثالث: الشفاعة المنفية والمثبتة.

المطلب الرابع: مسبغ النعم المستحق للعبادة.

المطلب الخامس: أسباب ووسائل الشرك.

المطلب السادس: أنواع الشرك وأقسامه.

المطلب السابع: أضرار الشرك وآثاره.

والله سبحانه أسأل باسمه الأعظم
الذي إذا سُئِلَ به أعطى 
أن يجعل هذا العمل القليل 
مباركًا خالصًا لوجهه الكريم، 
وأن ينفعني به في حياتي وبعد مماتي،
وأن ينفع به كل من انتهى إليه؛
فإنه عز وجل خير مسؤول،
وأكرم مأمول،

وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل، 
والحمد لله رب العالمين،

والصلاة والسلام على عبده ورسوله الأمين، 
نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه 
ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

المؤلف
حرر في ظهر يوم الثلاثاء 

الموافق 1419/10/16هـ.*

**************************
*([1]) سورة الأنعام، الآية: 122.
([2]) سورة الحديد، الآية: 9.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
**
الفهـرس 
**
المقدمة 

المبحث الأول:
نور التوحيد

المطلب الأول: مفهوم التوحيد

 المطلب الثاني: البراهين الساطعات في إثبات التوحيد

1- قال تعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}

 2- قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولًا...}

 3- قال تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ...}

 4- قال تعالى: {وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  نِ إِحْسَانًا...}

 5- قال تعالى: {يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ}

 6- قال تعالى: {وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ}

 7- قال تعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ...}

 8- حق الله على عباده أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئًا

 9- فإن الله حرم على النار من قال: لا إله إلا الله

 
المطلب الثالث: أنواع التوحيد


1 ـ التوحيد الخبري العلمي الاعتقادي

 2 ـ التوحيد الطلبي القصدي الإرادي

 أنواع التوحيد على التفصيل ثلاثة أنواع

 النوع الأول: توحيد الربوبية

 النوع الثاني: توحيد الأسماء والصفات

 النوع الثالث: توحيد الألوهية


المطلب الرابع: ثمرات التوحيد وفوائده


1- خير الدنيا والآخرة من فضائل التوحيد

 2- التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم لتفريج كربات الدنيا والآخرة

 3- التوحيد الخالص يثمر الأمن التام في الدنيا والآخرة

 4- يحصل لصاحبه الهدى الكامل والتوفيق لكل أجر وغنيمة

 5- يغفر الله بالتوحيد الذنوب ويكفر به السيئات

 6- يُدخل الله به الجنة

 7- التوحيد يمنع دخول النار بالكلية إذا كمل في القلب

 8- يمنع الخلود في النار إذا كان في القلب منه أدنى حبة

 9- التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم في نيل رضا الله وثوابه

 10- جميع الأعمال متوقفة في قبولها وفي كمالها على التوحيد

 11- يُسهل على العبد فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات

 12- التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب حبب الله لصاحبه الإيمان

 13- التوحيد يخفف عن العبد المكاره ويهوِّن عليه الآلام

 14- يحرِّر العبد من رق المخلوقين والتعلق بهم

 15- التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب وتحقق يصير به القليل

 16- تكفَّل الله لأهل التوحيد بالفتح، والنصر في الدنيا

 17- الله عز وجل يدافع عن الموحدين


المبحث الثاني: ظلمات الشرك


المطلب الأول: مفهوم الشرك

 المطلب الثاني: البراهين الواضحات في إبطال الشرك

1- قال تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ}

 2- قال تعالى: {أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا آلِهَةً مِّنَ الأَرْضِ هُمْ يُنشِرُونَ}

 3- من المعلوم أن كل ما عُبد من دون الله من الآلهة ضعيف

 4- ما يعبده المشركون من دون الله:

الأنبياء أو الصالحين
 في شغل شاغل عنهم باهتمامهم بالافتقار إلى الله بالعمل

 5- ما عُبد من دونه قد توفرت فيهم جميع أسباب العجز

 6- قال تعالى: {قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُم مَّا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ...}

 7- قال تعالى: {وَلاَ تَدْعُ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ يَنفَعُكَ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكَ}

 8- قال تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّن يَدْعُواْ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ...}

9- ضرب الأمثال من أوضح وأقوى أساليب الإيضاح

 (*أ) قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ}

 (*ب) قال تعالى: {مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ...}

 (*ج) قال تعالى: {ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَّجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَاءُ مُتَشَاكِسُونَ.. .}

10- الذي يستحق العبادة وحده من يملك القدرة على كل شيء

 (*أ) التفرد بالألوهية

 (*ب) وهو الإله الذي خضع كل شيء لسلطانه

 (*ج) وهو الإله الذي بيده النفع والضر

 (*د) وهو القادر على كل شيء

 (*ه) إحاطة علمه بكل شيء


المطلب الثالث: الشفاعة


أولاً: مفهوم الشفاعة لغة

 واصطلاحًا

 ثانيًا: يرد على من طلب الشفاعة من غير الله بالأقوال الحكيمة الآتية:

 1 ـ ليس المخلوق كالخالق

 الوسائط بين الملوك وبين الناس على وجوه ثلاثة

 الوجه الأول: الإخبار عن أحوال الناس بما لا يعرفونه

 الوجه الثاني: أو يكون الملك عاجزًا عن تدبير رعيته

 الوجه الثالث: أو يكون الملك لا يريد نفع رعيته

2 ـ الشفاعة: شفاعتان

 ( أ ) الشفاعة المثبتة وهي التي تطلب من الله ولها شرطان:

 الشرط الأول: إذن الله للشافع أن يشفع

 الشرط الثاني: رضا الله عن الشافع والمشفوع له

 ( ب ) الشفاعة المنفية: وهي التي تطلب من غير الله

 3 ـ الاحتجاج على من طلب الشفاعة من غير الله


المطلب الرابع: مسبغ النعم المستحق للعبادة

أولاً: على وجه الإجمال

 ثانيًا: على وجه التفصيل


المطلب الخامس: أسباب ووسائل الشرك


1- الغلو في الصالحين هو سبب الشرك بالله تعالى

 2- الإفراط في المدح والتجاوز فيه والغلو في الدين

 3- بناء المساجد على القبور وتصوير الصور فيها

 4- اتخاذ القبور مساجد

 5- إسراج القبور وزيارة النساء لها

 6- الجلوس على القبور والصلاة إليها

 7- اتخاذ القبور عيدًا وهجر الصلاة في البيوت

 8- الصور وبناء القباب على القبور

 9- شد الرحال إلى غير المساجد الثلاثة

 10- الزيارة البدعية للقبور، وزيارة القبور نوعان

 النوع الأول: زيارة شرعية

 النوع الثاني: زيارة شركية وبدعية وهذا النوع ثلاثة أنواع:

 (*أ) من يسأل الميت حاجته

 (*ب) من يسأله الله تعالى بالميت

 (*ج) من يظن أن الدعاء عند القبور مستجاب

 11- الصلاة عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها


المطلب السادس: أنواع الشرك وأقسامه


أولاً: الشرك أنواع منها:

 النوع الأول: شرك أكبر وهو أربعة أقسام

 1- شرك الدعوة

 2- شرك النية والإرادة والقصد

 3- شرك الطاعة

 4- شرك المحبة


النوع الثاني: شرك أصغر لا يخرج من الملة

 الشرك الأصغر قسمان:

 القسم الأول: شرك ظاهر، وهو ألفاظ وأفعال

 القسم الثاني: شرك خفي وهو الشرك في الإرادات وهو نوعان:

 النوع الأول: الرياء، والسمعة

 النوع الثاني: إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا


ثانيًا: الفرق بين الشرك الأكبر والأصغر

1- الشرك الأكبر يخرج من الإسلام

 2- الشرك الأكبر يخلد صاحبه في النار

 3- الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع الأعمال

 4- الشرك الأكبر يبيح الدم والمال

 5- الشرك الأكبر يوجب العداوة بين صاحبه وبين المؤمنين


المطلب السابع: أضرار الشرك وآثاره


1- شر الدنيا والآخرة من أضرار الشرك وآثاره

 2- الشرك هو السبب الأعظم لحصول الكربات في الدنيا والآخرة

 3- الشرك يسبب الخوف وينـزع الأمن في الدنيا والآخرة

 4- يحصل لصاحب الشرك الضلال في الدنيا والآخرة

 5- الشرك الأكبر لا يغفره الله إذا مات صاحبه قبل التوبة

 6- الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع الأعمال

 7- الشرك الأكبر يوجب الله لصاحبه النار ويحرم عليه الجنة

 8- الشرك الأكبر يخلد صاحبه في النار

 9- الشرك أعظم الظلم والافتراء

 10- الله تعالى بريء من المشركين وَرَسُولُهُ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم

 11- الشرك هو السبب الأعظم في نيل غضب الله وعقابه

 12- الشرك يطفئ نور الفطرة

 13- يقضي على الأخلاق الفاضلة

 14- يقضي على عزة النفس

 15- الشرك الأكبر يبيح الدم والمال

 16- الشرك الأكبر يوجب العداوة بين صاحبه وبين المؤمنين

 17- الشرك الأصغر ينقص الإيمان

 18- الشرك الخفي وهو شرك الرياء والعمل لأجل الدنيا


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
**
*
*المبحث الأول:
نور التوحيد

المطلب الأول: مفهوم التوحيد:

التوحيد المطلق: هو:

العلم والاعتراف المقرون بالاعتقاد الجازم،
بتفرد الله عزَّ وجلَّ بالأسماء الحسنى،
وتوحده بصفات الكمال،
والعظمة والجلال،
وإفراده وحده بالعبادة ([1])،

قال سبحانه وتعالى:

{ وَإِلَـهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ 
لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ 
الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ }([2])

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله:

"أي متوحد منفرد في ذاته،
وأسمائه، 
وصفاته، 
وأفعاله،

فليس له شريك :
في ذاته، 
ولا سمي له 
ولا كفء،
ولا مثل،
ولا نظير،
ولا خالق
ولا مدبر غيره؛

فإذا كان كذلك 
فهو المستحق،
لأن يؤله 
ويُعبد 
بجميع أنواع العبادة ،
ولا يشرك به
أحد من خلقه "([3]).

************************
([1]) انظر: القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد، للسعدي، ص18.
 ([2]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 163.
 ([3]) تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، للسعدي، ص60.**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
   *المطلب الثاني: 

البراهين الساطعات 
في إثبات التوحيد:

البراهين الساطعات، والبينات الواضحات
في كتاب الله عز وجل،
وفي سنة النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
على إثبات التوحيد كثيرة لا تحصر،
ولكن منها على سبيل المثال ما يأتي:

1 ـ قال الله عز وجل:

{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ 
إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ ، 
مَا أُرِيدُ مِنْهُم مِّن رِّزْقٍ 
وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَن يُطْعِمُونِ،
إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ
ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ }([1]) 

والمعنى:
ما خلقت الجن والإنس
إلا ليُوحدونِ ([2]).

2 ـ وقال سبحانه وتعالى:

{ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً 
أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ 
وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ 
فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ
وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ } ([3])

يخبر الله عزَّ وجلَّ

أن حجته قامت على جميع الأمم،

وأنه ما من أمة متقدمة، أو متأخرة

إلا وبعث الله فيها رسولاً،

وكلهم متفقون على دعوة واحدة، ودين واحد،

وهو:
عبادة الله وحده 
لا شريك له ،

فانقسمت الأمم
بحسب استجابتها لدعوة الرسل قسمين 

{ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ } 
فاتبعوا المرسلين،

{ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ }
فاتبع سبيل الغي ([4]).

3 ـ وقال عزَّ وجلَّ: 

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ 
إِلاَّ نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ 
أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنَاْ 
فَاعْبُدُونِ }([5]) 

فكل الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام 

قبل النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

زبدة رسالتهم وأصلها،

الأمر بعبادة الله وحده
لا شريك له،
وبيان أنه الإله الحق المعبود،
وأن عبادة ما سواه باطلة ([6])؛

ولهذا قال الله عز وجل: 
{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ
إِلا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ
أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنَاْ
فَاعْبُدُونِ } ([7]).

***************************([1]) سورة الذاريات، الآيات: 56 – 58.*
* ([2]) الجامع لأحكام القرآن الكريم، للقرطبي، 17/57.*
* ([3]) سورة النحل، الآية: 36.*
* ([4]) انظر: تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، للسعدي، ص393.*
* ([5]) سورة الأنبياء، الآية: 25.*
* ([6]) انظر: جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن، للطبري، 18/427،*
* تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، للسعدي، ص470.*
* ([7]) سورة الزخرف، الآية: 45.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
 * 4 - وقال الله سبحانه وتعالى:
* 
* { وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ 
أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ
إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ 

وَبِالْوَالِدَي  نِ إِحْسَانًا }([1]) 

فالله عزَّ وجلَّ قضى، ووصَّى، وحكم، وأمر بالتوحيد

فقال { وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ } 

قضاءً دينيًا، وأمرًا شرعيًّا،

{ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ }
أحدًا: 
من أهل الأرض
والسماوات،
الأحياء،
والأموات،

{ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ }
لأنه الواحد 
الأحد،
الفرد 
الصمد ([2]).

5 ـ والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام يقولون لأممهم

{ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ }([3])

والمعنى
اعبدوا الله وحده ؛

لأنه
الخالق الرازق،
المدبر لجميع الأمور،

وما سواه مخلوق
مُدبَّر 
ليس له من الأمر شيء ([4]).

6 ـ وقال سبحانه وتعالى: 

{ وَمَا أُمِرُوا 
إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ
مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ }([5]).

7 ـ وقال سبحانه وتعالى:

{ قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي
لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، 
لاَ شَرِيكَ لَهُ 

وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ
وَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ }([6]) 

أمر الله عزَّ وجلَّ نبيه محمدًا صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
أن يقول للمشركين:
إن صلاتي وذبحي، وحياتي وما آتيه فيها،
وما يجريه الله عليَّ
وما يقدر علي في الجميع
لله رب العالمين،
لا شريك له
في العبادة،
كما أنه 
لا شريك له
في الملك والتدبير ،
وبذلك أمرني ربي،
وأنا أول من أقرَّ، وأذعن،
وخضع من هذه الأمة لربه ([7]).

************************
([1]) سورة الإسراء، الآية: 23.
([2]) انظر: جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن، للطبري، 17/413،
وتفسير القرآن العظيم، لابن كثير، 3/34،
وتيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، ص407.
([3]) سورة الأعراف، الآية: 59، 65.
([4]) انظر: تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، للسعدي، ص255.
([5]) سورة البينة، الآية: 5.
([6]) سورة الأنعام، الآيتان: 162 – 163.
([7]) انظر: جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن، للطبري، 12/283، 
وتيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، للسعدي، ص245.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  * 8 ـ وعن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه
أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال له:

“يا معاذ 
هل تدري ما حق الله على عباده”؟

قال: قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم. 

قال: 

“ حق الله على عباده
أن يعبدوه
ولا يشركوا به شيئًا ” 

ثم سار ساعة ثم قال:

“يا معاذ،
هل تدري ما حق العباد على الله
إذا فعلوه”

قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم.

قال:

“ حق العباد على الله 
أن لا يعذب
من لا يشرك به شيئًا ” ([1])، 

وهذا الحديث العظيم يبيّن أن حق الله على عباده
أن يعبدوه وحده لا شريك له 
بما شرعه لهم من العبادات،
ولا يشركوا معه غيره،

وأن حق العباد على الله عز وجل
أن لا يعذب من لا يشرك به شيئًا،

ولا شك أن حق العباد على الله:
هو ما وعدهم به من الثواب،

فحق ذلك ووجب بحكم وعده الصدق،
وقوله الحق،

الذي لا يجوز عليه الكذب في الخبر، 
ولا الخلف في الوعد،

فهو حق جعله الله سبحانه على نفسه،
تفضلاً وكرمًا،

فهو سبحانه الذي أوجب على نفسه حقًّا 
لعباده المؤمنين، 
كما حرم الظلم على نفسه،

لم يوجب ذلك مخلوق عليه، 
ولا يقاس بمخلوقاته، 

بل هو بحكم رحمته، وعدله، 
كتب على نفسه الرحمة، 
وحرم على نفسه الظلم ([2]).

9 ـ وعن عتبان بن مالك رضي الله عنه،
يرفعه إلى النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

“.. فإن الله حرم على النار من قال:
لا إله إلا الله ،
يبتغي بذلك وجه الله ”([3]).

****************************([1]) متفق عليه: البخاري، كتاب اللباس، باب إرداف الرجل خلف الرجل، 7/89، برقم 5967،*
* ومسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب الدليل على أن من مات على التوحيد دخل الجنة، قطعًا، 1/58، برقم 30، 
 واللفظ للبخاري برقم 2856، ورقم 6500.
 ([2]) انظر: المفهم لِمَا أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم، للقرطبي، 1/203،
 وشرح النووي على صحيح مسلم، 1/345 ومجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية، 1/213.
 ([3]) متفق عليه: البخاري، كتاب الصلاة، باب المساجد في البيوت، 1/125، برقم 425،
 ومسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، باب الرخصة في التخلف عن الجماعة بعذر، 1/455، برقم 33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *المطلب الثالث:
 أنواع التوحيد:

الله سبحانه وتعالى: 

هو ذو الألوهية والعبودية على خلقه أجمعين، 

فإفراده تعالى
وحده بالعبادة كلها 
وإخلاص الدين كله لله 
هذا هو
توحيد الألوهية :

وهو معنى "لا إله إلا الله" 

وهذا التوحيد يتضمن جميع أنواع التوحيد ([1]) 
ويستلزمها؛ 
فإن التوحيد نوعان:

1 ـ التوحيد الخبري العلمي الاعتقادي ([2]):

وهو توحيد في المعرفة والإثبات، 

وهو توحيد الربوبية والأسماء والصفات،

وهو إثبات حقيقة ذات الرب تعالى،

وصفاته، وأفعاله، وأسمائه، 

وتكلمه بكتبه لمن شاء من عباده،

وإثبات عموم قضائه، وقدره، وحكمته،

وتنـزيهه عما لا يليق به.

2 ـ التوحيد الطلبي القصدي الإرادي:

وهو توحيد في الطلب والقصد: 
وهو توحيد الإلهية أو العبادة ([3]).

وتكون أنواع التوحيد على التفصيل
ثلاثة أنواع على النحو الآتي:

النوع الأول: توحيد الربوبية وهو:

الاعتقاد الجازم بأن الله تعالى هو الرب 
المتفرد بالخلق، 
والملك،
والرزق،
والتدبير، 

الذي ربّى جميع خلقه بالنعم، 

وربى خواص خلقه
– وهم الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
وأتباعهم المخلصين – 
بالعقائد الصحيحة والأخلاق الجميلة، 
والعلوم النافعة، والأعمال الصالحة،

وهذه التربية النافعة للقلوب والأرواح
المثمرة لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة.

النوع الثاني: توحيد الأسماء والصفات:

وهو الاعتقاد الجازم بأن الله 
هو المنفرد بالكمال المطلق
من جميع الوجوه، 
وذلك بإثبات ما أثبته الله لنفسه
أو أثبته له رسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
من جميع الأسماء والصفات،

ومعانيها وأحكامها الواردة في الكتاب والسنة
على الوجه اللائق بعظمته وجلاله 
من غير نفي لشيء منها، ولا تعطيل،
ولا تحريف، ولا تمثيل، ولا تكييف.
ونفي ما نفاه عن نفسه 

أو نفاه عنه رسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
من النقائص والعيوب 
وعن كل ما ينافي كماله.

وتوحيد الربوبية والأسماء والصفات

قد وضحه الله في كتابه كما في أول سورة الحديد،
وسورة طه، وآخر سورة الحشر،
وأول سورة آل عمران، وسورة الإخلاص بكاملها،
وغير ذلك ([4]).


************************
**  ([1]) انظر: تيسير العزيز الحميد،* 
* للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب، ص74،*
* والقول السديد، للسعدي، ص17،*
* وبيان حقيقة التوحيد، للشيخ صالح الفوزان، ص20.*

* ([2]) انظر: مدارج السالكين، لابن القيم، 3/449.*

* ([3]) انظر: اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية على غزو المعطلة والجهمية، لابن القيم 2/94 ،*
* ومعارج القبول، لحافظ حكمي 1/98،* 
* و فتح المجيد ،لعبد الرحمن بن حسن ،ص 17 .*

* ([4]) انظر: فتح المجيد، ص17،*
* والقول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد لعبد الرحمن السعدي، ص14-17،*
* ومعارج القبول، 1/99.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *النوع الثالث: توحيد الإلهية ، 
ويقال له: توحيد العبادة ، 

وهو الاعتقاد الجازم
– مع العلم والعمل والاعتراف – 
بأن الله 
ذو الألوهية والعبودية 
على خلقه أجمعين، 

وإفراده وحده 
بالعبادة كلها،

وإخلاص الدين 
كله لله، 

وهو يستلزم توحيد الربوبية،
وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات
ويتضمنهما؛

لأن الألوهية التي هي صفة تعم أوصاف الكمال،
وجميع أوصاف الربوبية والعظمة؛

فإنه المألوه المعبود
لما له من أوصاف العظمة والجلال،

ولما أسداه إلى خلقه من الفواضل والإفضال،

فتوحده سبحانه 
بصفات الكمال وتفرده بالربوبية،
يلزم منه 
أن لا يستحق العبادة
أحد سواه.

وتوحيد الألوهية
هو مقصود دعوة الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام

من أولهم إلى آخرهم. 

وهذا النوع قد تضمنته 

سورة { قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ } 

و{ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ
إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ
أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللَّهَ
وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا
وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا
أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ
فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ
فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ } ([1])،

وأول سورة السجدة وآخرها،
وأول سورة غافر ووسطها وآخرها،
وأول سورة الأعراف وآخرها، 
وغالب سور القرآن.
وكل سور القرآن قد تضمنت أنواع التوحيد،

فالقرآن كله من أوله إلى آخره
في تقرير أنواع التوحيد؛ 

لأن القرآن كله إما خبر عن الله وأسمائه، 
وصفاته، وأفعاله، وأقواله،

فهذا هو التوحيد العلمي الخبري الاعتقادي:
"توحيد الربوبية والأسماء والصفات"،
وإما دعوة إلى عبادة الله 
وحده لا شريك له 
وخلع ما يُعبد من دونه، 

وهذا هو التوحيد الإرادي الطلبي
–"توحيد الألوهية"-. 

وإما أمر ونهي وإلزام بطاعة الله،
وذلك من حقوق التوحيد ومكملاته، 

وإما خبر عن
إكرام أهل التوحيد 
وما فعل بهم في الدنيا من النصر والتأييد،
وما يكرمهم به في الآخرة،
وهو جزاء توحيده سبحانه،
وإما خبر عن أهل الشرك 
وما فعل بهم في الدنيا من النكال
وما يحل بهم في الآخرة من العذاب

فهو جزاء من خرج عن 
حُكم التوحيد،

فالقرآن كله
في التوحيد، 
وحقوقه ،
وجزائه ، 

وفي شأن الشرك وأهله وجزائهم ([2]).

************************** ([1]) سورة آل عمران، الآية: 64.*
* ([2]) انظر: مدارج السالكين، لابن القيم، 3/450،*
* وفتح المجيد، ص17-18،*
* والقول السديد، ص16،*
* ومعارج القبول، 1/98.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *المطلب الرابع:
ثمرات التوحيد وفوائده:

التوحيد له فضائل عظيمة، 
وآثار حميدة،
ونتائج جميلة، 
ومن ذلك ما يأتي:

1 ـ خير الدنيا والآخرة من فضائل التوحيد وثمراته.

2 ـ التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم 
لتفريج كربات الدنيا والآخرة،
يدفع الله به العقوبات في الدارين، 
ويبسط به النعم والخيرات.

3 ـ التوحيد الخالص 
يثمر الأمن التام في الدنيا والآخرة،

قال الله عز وجل:

{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُواْ إِيمَانَهُم بِظُلْمٍ
أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ } ([1]).

4 ـ يحصل لصاحبه الهدى الكامل، 
والتوفيق لكل أجر وغنيمة.

5 ـ يغفر الله بالتوحيد الذنوب ويكفر به السيئات، 

ففي الحديث القدسي 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه يرفعه:

“ يا ابن آدم إنك لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا
ثم لقيتني
لا تشرك بي شيئًا
لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة ” ([2]).

6 ـ يدخل الله به الجنة، 

فعن عبادة رضي الله عنه قال:
قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 

“من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله 
وحده لا شريك له ،
وأن محمدًا عبده ورسوله، 
وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله 
وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه،
وأن الجنة حق، وأن النار حق،
أدخله الله الجنة على ما كان من العمل” ([3])، 

وفي حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما
عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال:

“من مات 
لا يشرك بالله شيئًا
دخل الجنة” ([4]).

7 ـ التوحيد يمنع دخول النار بالكلية 
إذا كمل في القلب،

ففي حديث عتبان رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

“... فإن الله حرم على النار من قال:
لا إله إلا الله 
يبتغي
بذلك وجه الله”([5]).

8 ـ يمنع الخلود في النار إذا كان في القلب منه 
أدنى حبة من خردل من إيمان ([6]).

9 ـ التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم 
في نيل رضا الله وثوابه،
وأسعد الناس بشفاعة محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 

“ من قال
لا إله إلا الله 
خالصًا من قلبه أو نفسه ” ([7]).

10 ـ جميع الأعمال، والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة 
متوقفة في قبولها وفي كمالها، 
وفي ترتيب الثواب عليها على التوحيد،
فكلما قوي التوحيد 
والإخلاص لله 
كملت هذه الأمور وتمت.

11 ـ يُسَهِّل على العبد فعل الخيرات، 
وترك المنكرات، 
ويسلِّيه عن المصائب،
فالموحد المخلص لله
في توحيده 
تخف عليه الطاعات ؛
لِمَا يرجو من ثواب ربه ورضوانه،
ويهوِّن عليه ترك ما تهواه النفس من المعاصي؛
لِمَا يخشى من سخط الله وعقابه.

12 ـ التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب
حبب الله لصاحبه الإيمان وزينه في قلبه،
وكرَّه إليه الكفر والفسوق والعصيان،
وجعله من الراشدين.

13 ـ التوحيد يخفف عن العبد المكاره، 
ويهوِّن عليه الآلام، 
فبحسب كمال التوحيد في قلب العبد 
يتلقى المكاره والآلام بقلب منشرح ونفس مطمئنة، 
وتسليمٍ ورضًا بأقدار الله المؤلمة،
وهو من أعظم أسباب انشراح الصدر.

14 ـ يحرِّر العبد من رِقّ المخلوقين والتعلُّقِ بهم، 
وخوفهم ورجائهم، والعمل لأجلهم، 
وهذا هو العزُّ الحقيقي، والشرف العالي، 
ويكون مع ذلك
متعبدًا لله 
لا يرجو سواه ،
ولا يخشى إلا إيَّاه ، 
وبذلك يتمُّ فلاحه، ويتحقق نجاحه.

15 ـ التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب، 
وتحقَّق تحققًا كاملاً 
بالإخلاص التام 
فإنه يصير القليل من عمل العبد كثيرًا،
وتضاعف أعماله وأقواله الطيبة
بغير حصر، ولا حساب.

16 ـ تكفَّل الله لأهل التوحيد بالفتح،
والنصر في الدنيا،
والعز والشرف، وحصول الهداية،
والتيسير لليسرى، 
وإصلاح الأحوال،
والتسديد في الأقوال والأفعال.

17 ـ الله عز وجل يدافع عن الموحدين أهل الإيمان 
شرور الدنيا والآخرة،
ويمنُّ عليهم بالحياة الطيبة، 
والطمأنينة إليه، والأُنس بذكره.

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله:

" وشواهد هذه الجمل من الكتاب والسنة
كثيرة معروفة، 
والله أعلم " ([8]).

وقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"وليس للقلوب سرور ولذة تامة
إلا في محبة الله تعالى ،
والتقرب إليه بما يحبه ، 
ولا تتم محبة الله 
إلا بالإعراض عن كل محبوب سواه،
وهذا حقيقة
لا إله إلا الله"([9]).


************************** ([1]) سورة الأنعام، الآية: 82.*

* ([2]) الترمذي، كتاب الدعوات،*
* باب فضل التوبة والاستغفار، 5/548، برقم 3540،* 
* وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي، 3/176،* 
* وسلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة، برقم 127، 128.*

* ([3]) متفق عليه: البخاري، كتاب الأنبياء،*
* باب قوله تعالى: {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ} 4/168، برقم 3252،*
* ومسلم، كتاب الإيمان،* 
* باب الدليل على أن من مات على التوحيد دخل الجنة قطعًا، 1/57، برقم 28.*

* ([4]) مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،*
* باب من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئًا دخل الجنة، 1/94 برقم 93.*

* ([5]) متفق عليه: البخاري،*
* كتاب الصلاة، باب المساجد في البيوت، 1/126، برقم 425،*
* ومسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة،*
* باب الرخصة في التخلف عن الجماعة بعذر، 1/455-456، برقم 33.*

* ([6]) انظر: صحيح البخاري، كتاب التوحيد،* 
* باب قول الله تعالى: {لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ}، برقم 7410،* 
* وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،* 
* باب معرفة طريق الرؤية، 1/170، برقم 183، ورقم 193.*

* ([7]) البخاري، كتاب العلم، باب الحرص على الحديث، 1/38، برقم 99.*
* ([8]) القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد ص25.*
* ([9]) مجموع الفتاوى، 28/32.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  
 * المبحث الثاني: ظلمات الشرك

المطلب الأول: مفهوم الشرك:
 
الشِّرْكُ، والشِّرْكَةُ، بمعنى 
 
وقد اشتركا، وتشاركا، وشارك أحدهما الآخر،
 
وأشرك بالله: كفر

 فهو مشركٌ ومشركي،

والاسم الشرك فيهما، 
 
ورغبنا في شرككم:

مشاركتكم في النسب ([1])،

وأشرك بالله: 

جعل له شريكًا في ملكه،

أو عبادته،

فالشرك:

هو أن تجعل لله ندًا
وهو خلقك، 

وهو أكبر الكبائر، 

وهو الماحق للأعمال، 
والمبطل لها، 

والحارم المانع من ثوابها،

فكل من عدل بالله غيره:

 بالحب،
أو التعظيم،
أو اتبع خطواته،

ومبادئه المخالفة لملة إبراهيم 

صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
فهو مشرك ([2]).

والشرك شركان:
 
شرك أكبر يخرج من الملة،

وشرك أصغر لا يخرج من الملة ([3]).

وذكر العلامة السعدي رحمه الله 
 
أن حد الشرك الأكبر 

الذي يجمع أنواعه وأفراده 

أن يصرف العبد نوعًا أو فردًا 
من أفراد العبادة
لغير الله، 

فكل: اعتقاد، أو قول،
أو عمل
ثبت أنه مأمور به من الشارع

فصرفه لله وحده 
توحيد
وإيمان 
وإخلاص ،

وصرفه لغيره 
شرك وكفر،

وهذا ضابط للشرك الأكبر لا يشذ عنه شيء


وأما حد الشرك الأصغر فهو: 
 
كل وسيلة وذريعة يتطرق منها إلى الشرك الأكبر،

من: الإرادات، والأقوال، والأفعال 
التي لم تبلغ رتبة العبادة ([4]).


************************
** ([1]) انظر: القاموس المحيط، باب الكاف، فصل الشين، ص1240.*
* ([2]) الأجوبة المفيدة لمهمات العقيدة، لعبد الرحمن الدوسري، ص41.*
* ([3]) انظر: قضية التكفير، للمؤلف، ص119.*
* ([4]) انظر: القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد، لعبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، ص31، 32، 54.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *المطلب الثاني: 

البراهين الواضحات
في إبطال الشرك:

الأدلة القاطعة الواضحة في
إبطال الشرك،
وذمِّ أهله 
كثيرة، 
منها ما يأتي:

1 ـ كل من دعا نبيًّا، أو وليًّا، أو ملكًا، أو جنيًّا،
أو صرف له شيئًا من العبادة
فقد اتخذه إلهًا 
من دون الله ([1])، 

وهذا هو حقيقة الشّرك الأكبر 

الذي قال الله تعالى فيه: 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ
 أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 

وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء 

وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا }([2]).

2 ـ من البراهين القطعية التي ينبغي تبيينها وتوضيحها 

لمن اتَّخَذَ من دون الله
آلهة أخرى،

قوله تعالى:

{ أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا آلِهَةً مِّنَ الأَرْضِ هُمْ يُنشِرُونَ،
لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ 
إِلا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا
فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ 
رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ ،
لا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ 
وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ } ([3]).

فقد أنكر سبحانه
على من اتخذ من دونه آلهة من الأرض،
سواء كانت أحجارًا أو خشبًا، 
أو غير ذلك من الأوثان 
التي تُعبد من دون الله!

فهل هم يحيون الأموات
ويبعثونهم ؟

الجواب: كلا،

لا يقدرون على شيء من ذلك،

ولو كان في السَّماوات والأرض
آلهة تستحق العبادة غير الله لفسدتا 
وفسد ما فيهما من المخلوقات؛

لأن تعدد الآلهة 
يقتضي التمانع والتنازع والاختلاف، 
فيحدث بسببه الهلاك،

فلو فُرِضَ وجود إلهين،

وأراد أحدهما أن يخلق شيئًا 
والآخر لا يريد ذلك،

أو أراد أن يُعطي
والآخر أراد أن يمنع، 

أو أراد أحدهما تحريك جسم 
والآخر يريد تسكينه،

فحينئذ يختل نظام العالم،
وتفسد الحياة! 

و ذلك :
* لأنه يستحيل وجود مرادهما معًا،
وهو من أبطل الباطل؛ 

فإنه لو وجد مرادهما جميعًا للزم اجتماع الضدين،
وأن يكون الشيء الواحد حيًّا ميتًا، متحركًا ساكنًا.

* و إذا لم يحصل مراد واحد منهما 
لزم عجز كل منهما، 
وذلك يناقض الربوبية.

* وإن وُجِدَ مراد أحدهما ونفذ 
دون مراد الآخر،

كان النافذ مراده هو
الإله القادر 

والآخر عاجز ضعيف مخذول.

* واتفاقهما على مراد واحد
في جميع الأمور غير ممكن.

وحينئذ يتعين 
أن القاهر الغالب على أمره
هو الذي يوجد مراده وحده
غير مُمانع 
ولا مُدافع،
ولا مُنازع 
ولا مُخالف 
ولا شريك، 
وهو الله الخالق
الإله الواحد، 

لا إله إلا هو،
ولا رب سواه؛

ولهذا ذكر سبحانه دليل التمانع
في قوله عز وجل:

{مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِن وَلَدٍ
وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ
إِذًا لَّذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ
وَلَعَلا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ 

سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ
عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ، 

عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ
فَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }([4]).

وإتقان العالم العلوي والسفلي،
وانتظامه منذ خلقه، واتساقه،
وارتباط بعضه ببعض في غاية الدقة والكمال:
{مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ }([5]).

وكل ذلك مسخر، 
ومدبر بالحكمة لمصالح الخلق كلهم
يدل على أن 
مدبره واحد،
وربه واحد،
وإلهه واحد،

لا معبود غيره،
ولا خالق سواه ([6]).

************************
** ([1]) انظر: فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد، ص242.*
* ([2]) سورة النساء، الآية: 48.*
* ([3]) سورة الأنبياء، الآيات: 21-23.*
* ([4]) سورة المؤمنون، الآيتان: 91، 92.*
* ([5]) سورة الملك، الآية: 3.*

* ([6]) انظر: درء تعارض العقل والنقل لابن تيمية 9/352، 354، 337-382، 1/35-37،*
* وتفسير البغوي 3/241، 316، وابن كثير 3/255، 176،*
* وفتح القدير للشوكاني، 3/402، 496،*
* وتفسير عبد الرحمن السعدي، 5/220، 374،* 
* وأيسر التفاسير لأبي بكر جابر الجزائري 3/99،*
* ومناهج الجدل في القرآن الكريم*
* للدكتور زاهر بن عواض الألمعي ص 158-161.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
   *3 ـ من المعلوم عند جميع العقلاء 

أن كل ما عُبِدَ من دون الله 
من الآلهة ضعيف 
من كل الوجوه،
وعاجز 
ومخذول،

وهذه الآلهة 
لا تملك لنفسها ولا لغيرها
شيئًا من ضر
أو نفع،
أو حياة
أو موت،
أو إعطاء
أو منع،
أو خفض 
أو رفع،
أو عزّ 
أو ذلّ، 

وأنها لا تتصف بأي صفة من الصفات 
التي يتصف بها
الإله الحق،
فكيف يُعْبدُ مَنْ هَذه حَالُه ؟ 
وكيف يُرجى أو يُخاف من هذه صفاته ؟
وكيف يُسئَل من لا يسمع 
ولا يبصر 
ولا يعلم شيئًا([1]).

وقد بيّن الله عز وجل
 ضعف وعجز 
كل ما عبد من دونه 

أكمل بيان،

فقال سبحانه: 

{قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ
مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا 
وَلاَ نَفْعًا
وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ } ([2])، 

وقال عز وجل:

{ أَيُشْرِكُونَ 
مَا لاَ يَخْلُقُ شَيْئاً 
وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ،

 وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ نَصْرًا 
وَلاَ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَنصُرُونَ،

وَإِن تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى 
لاَ يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ 
سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ 
أَمْ أَنتُمْ صَامِتُونَ، 

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ 
فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لَكُمْ
إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ، 

أَلَهُمْ أَرْجُلٌ يَمْشُونَ بِهَا 
أَمْ لَهُمْ أَيْدٍ يَبْطِشُونَ بِهَا 
أَمْ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا
أَمْ لَهُمْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا
قُلِ ادْعُواْ شُرَكَاءَكُمْ 
ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلاَ تُنظِرُونِ، 

إِنَّ وَلِيِّـيَ اللَّهُ 
الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ
وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ، 

وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ
لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَكُمْ 
وَلا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ،

وَإِن تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى 
لاَ يَسْمَعُواْ

 وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ 
وَهُمْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ } ([3])،

وقال عز وجل:

{ وَاتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً 
لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا 
وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ 

 وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ لأَنفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا 
وَلا نَفْعًا 
وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا 
وَلا حَيَاةً
 وَلا نُشُورًا } ([4]).

وهي مع هذه الصفات 
لا تملك كشف الضر عن عابديها
ولا تحويله إلى غيرهم 

{ قُلِ ادْعُواْ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم مِّن دُونِهِ 
فَلاَ يَمْلِكُونَ 
كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنكُمْ
وَلاَ تَحْوِيلاً } ([5]).

************************
** ([1]) انظر: تفسير ابن كثير 2/83، 219، 277، 417، 3/47، 211، 310،*
* وتفسير السعدي 2/327، 420، 3/290، 451 ،5/279 ، 457 ،6/153 ،*
* و أضواء البيان للشنقيطي ، 2/482، 3/101، 322، 598، 5/44، 6/268.*

* ([2]) سورة المائدة، الآية: 76.*
* ([3]) سورة الأعراف، الآيات: 191-198.*
* ([4]) سورة الفرقان، الآية: 3.*
* ([5]) سورة الإسراء، الآية: 56.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
 *4 ـ ومن المعلوم يقينًا 
أن ما يعبده المشركون من دون الله:
الأنبياء، أو الصالحين، أو الملائكة، 
أو الجن الذين أسلموا،
أنهم في شغل شاغل عنهم 
باهتمامهم 
بالافتقار إلى الله
بالعمل الصالح، 
والتنافس في القُرْبِ من ربهم 
يرجون رحمته 
ويخافون عذابه، 
فكيف يُعبَدُ من هذا حاله ؟ ([1]) 

قال تعالى:

{ أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ
يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ 
وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ
 وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ 
إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُورًا } ([2]).

5 ـ وقد أوضح وبيّن سبحانه
أن ما عُبِدَ من دونه 
قد توفرت فيهم 
جميع أسباب العجز
وعدم إجابة الدعاء من كل وجه؛

فإنهم لا يملكون مثقال ذرة
في السَّمَاوات ولا في الأرض 
لا على وجه الاستقلال،
ولا على وجه الاشتراك،

وليس لله من هذه المعبودات 
من ظهير يساعده على ملكه وتدبيره،
ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده
إلا لمن أذن له ([3])،

قال عز وجل: 
{ قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ
فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ

 وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِن شِرْكٍ 
وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُم مِّن ظَهِيرٍ، 

 وَلا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِندَهُ 
إِلا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ } ([4])،

وقال سبحانه تعالى:

 { ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ

وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ 
مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِن قِطْمِيرٍ،
إِن تَدْعُوهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُواْ دُعَاءَكُمْ
وَلَوْ سَمِعُواْ مَا اسْتَجَابُواْ لَكُمْ

وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ 
وَلا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ }([5]).
* *************************
* *([1]) انظر: تفسير ابن كثير 3/48، وتفسير السعدي 4/291.
([2]) سورة الإسراء، الآية: 57.
([3]) انظر: تفسير ابن كثير 3/37، وتفسير السعدي 6/274.
([4]) سورة سبأ، الآيتان: 22، 23.
([5]) سورة فاطر، الآيتان: 13، 14.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *6 ـ وقال عز وجل:

{ قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُم
مَّا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ 
هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرِّهِ 

أَوْ أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ 
هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ
قُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ 
عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ } ([1]).

7 ـ وقال سبحانه وتعالى:

{ وَلاَ تَدْعُ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ
مَا لاَ يَنفَعُكَ
وَلاَ يَضُرُّكَ 
فَإِن فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِّنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ،

وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ
فَلاَ كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ 

وَإِن يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ 
فَلاَ رَآدَّ لِفَضْلِهِ
يُصيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ 
وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ } ([2])،

وهذا وصف
لكل مخلوق، 
وأنه لا ينفع ولا يضر 

وإنما النافع الضار 
هو الله ،

ومن دعا ما لا يضره ولا ينفعه
فقد ظلم نفسه 
بالوقوع في الشرك الأكبر،

وإذا كان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام 
لو دعا غير الله لكان من الظالمين المشركين،
فكيف بغيره ([3]) ؟،

فالنافع الضار 
هو المستحق للعبادة
وحده 

{ وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللّهُ بِضُرٍّ 
فَلاَ كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ 

وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ 
فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدُيرٌ } ([4]).

************************
** ([1]) سورة الزمر، الآية: 38.*
* ([2]) سورة يونس، الآيتان: 106-107.*
* ([3]) انظر: تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، للسعدي، ص331.*
* ([4]) سورة الأنعام، الآية: 17.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *8 ـ وقال عز وجل:

{ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ ممن يَدْعواْ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 

 مَن لاَ يَسْتَجِيب لَه إلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ

 و هم عن دعائهم غَافِلونَ 

وَإِذَا حشََِر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء
 و كانوا بعبادتهم كافرين }([1])

فهل هناك أضل من هؤلاء 
الذين يعبدون 
من لا يستجيب لهم
مدة مقامهم في الدنيا،

لا ينتفعون بهم مثقال ذرة،
وهم لا يسمعون منهم دعاء، 
ولا يجيبون لهم نداء، 
وهذا حالهم في الدنيا، 

ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشركهم، 
ويكونون لهم أعداء يلعن بعضهم بعضًا،
ويتبرأ بعضهم من بعض ([2]).

************************
** ([1]) سورة الأحقاف، الآيتان: 5-6.*
* ([2]) انظر: تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان، ص724.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
  *9 ـ ضرب الأمثال من أوضح وأقوى أساليب الإيضاح والبيان
في إبراز الحقائق المعقولة
في صورة الأمر المحسوس، 

وهذا من أعظم ما يُردُّ به 
على الوثنيين في إبطال عقيدتهم
وتسويتهم المخلوق بالخالق في العبادة والتعظيم؛ 

ولكثرة هذا النوع في القرآن الكريم
سأقتصر على ثلاثة أمثلة توضح المقصود
على النحو الآتي:

( أ ) قال الله عز وجل:

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
لَن يَخْلُقُواْ ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُواْ لَهُ

وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا 
لا يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ
ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ،

 مَا قَدَرُواْ اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ } ([1]).

حق على كل عبد أن يستمع لهذا المثل،
ويتدبره حق تدبره،
فإنه يقطع مواد الشرك من قلبه،

فالآلهة التي تُعبَد من دون الله
لن تقدر على خلق الذباب 
ولو اجتمعوا كلهم لخلقه، 

 فكيف بما هو أكبر منه، 

بل لا يقدرون على
 الانتصار من الذباب
إذا سلبهم شيئًا مما عليهم من طيب ونحوه،
فيستنقذوه منه ،

فلا هم قادرون على خلق الذباب 
الذي هو أضعف المخلوقات،

 ولا على الانتصار منه واسترجاع ما سلبهم إياه،

فلا أعجز من هذه الآلهة الباطلة،
ولا أضعف منها،

 فكيف يستحسن عاقل
 عبادتها من دون الله ؟!

وهذا المثل من أبلغ ما أنزل الله تعالى
في بطلان الشرك
وتجهيل أهله ([2]).

************************
**  ([1]) سورة الحج، الآيتان: 73، 74.*
* ([2]) انظر: أمثال القرآن، لابن القيم، ص47، والتفسير القيم، لابن القيم، ص368،* 
* وتفسير البغوي، 3/298، وتفسير ابن كثير، 3/236،*
* وفتح القدير للشوكاني، 3/470، وتفسير السعدي، 5/326.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
*
 * (ب) ومن أحسن الأمثال
وأدلَّها على بطلان الشرك،
**
  وخسارة صاحبه
وحصوله على ضد مقصوده،

قوله تعالى: 

{ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
أَوْلِيَاءَ 
كَمَثَلِ الْعَنكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا 

 وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ الْعَنكَبُوتِ
لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ،

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ مِن شَيْءٍ
وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ،

وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ 

 وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلا الْعَالِمُونَ } ([1]).

فهذا مثل ضربه الله لمن عَبَدَ معه غيره
يقصد به التعزز والتقَوِّي والنفع، 

فبين سبحانه أن هؤلاء ضعفاء،

 وأن الذين اتخذوهم أولياء من دون الله
أضعف منهم ، 

فهم في ضعفهم وما قصدوه من اتخاذ الأولياء
كالعنكبوت التي هي من أضعف الحيوانات،

 اتخذت بيتًا وهو من أضعف البيوت،
فما ازدادت باتخاذه إلا ضعفًا،

وكذلك من اتخذ من دون الله أولياء،
فإنهم ضعفاء،
 وازدادوا باتخاذهم 
ضعفًا إلى ضعفهم ([2]).

************************
([1]) سورة العنكبوت، الآيات: 41-43.
([2]) انظر: تفسير البغوي 3/468، 
وأمثال القرآن لابن القيم ص21، 
وفتح القدير للشوكاني 4/204.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************
  *( ج ) ومن أبلغ الأمثال التي تُبيّن أن المشرك 
قد تشتت شمله واحتار في أمره،

ما بيّنه تعالى بقوله: 

{ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً 
رَّجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَاءُ مُتَشَاكِسُونَ
وَرَجُلاً سَلَمًا لِّرَجُلٍ 
هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلاً 
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ 
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ } ([1]).

فهذا مثل ضربه الله تعالى للمشرك والموحد،
فالمشرك لَمَّا كان يعبد آلهة شتى 
شُبِّهَ بعبد يملكه جماعة متنازعون مختلفون،
سيئة أخلاقهم، يتنافسون في خدمته،
لا يمكنه أن يبلغ رضاهم أجمعين،
فهو في عذاب.

والموحد لَمَّا كان 
يعبد الله 
وحده لا شريك له ،

فمثله كمثل عبد لرجل واحد، 
قد سلم له، وعلم مقاصده،
وعرف الطريق إلى رضاه،
فهو في راحة من تشاحن الخلطاء فيه واختلافهم،
بل هو سالم لمالكه من غير تنازع فيه،
مع رأفة مالكه به،
ورحمته له،
وشفقته عليه،
وإحسانه إليه،
وتوليه لمصالحه،
فهل يستوي هذان العبدان ؟ 
والجواب: كلا،
لا يستويان أبدًا ([2]).

************************
** ([1]) سورة الزمر، الآية: 29.*
* ([2]) انظر: تفسير البغوي 4/78، وابن كثير 4/52،*
* والتفسير القيم، لابن القيم، ص423،*
* وفتح القدير للشوكاني 4/462،*
* وتفسير السعدي 6/468، وتفسير الجزائري 4/43.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************
 *10 ـ الذي يستحق العبادة 
وحده من يملك القدرة على كل شيء،
والإحاطة بكل شيءٍ، 
وكمال السلطان
والغلبة 
والقهر 
والهيمنة 
على كل شيءٍ، 
والعلم بكل شيء،
ويملك الدنيا والآخرة،
والنفع
والضر،
والعطاء 
والمنع 
بيده وحده،

فمن كان هذا شأنه
فإنه حقيق بأن يُذكَر فلا يُنسى،
ويُشكر فلا يُكفر،
 ويُطاع فلا يُعصى،
ولا يُشرك معه غيره ([1]).

وصفات الكمال المطلق لله تعالى،
لا يحيط بها أحد، 
ولكن منها على سبيل المثال:

( أ ) المتفرد بالألوهية:
لا يستحق الألوهية إلا الله وحده ،
الحي الذي لا يموت أبدًا، 
القيوم الذي قام بنفسه 
واستغنى عن جميع المخلوقات،
وهي مفتقرة إليه في كل شيء،

ومن كمال حياته وقيوميته
أنه لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم،

وجميع ما في السَّماوات والأرض عبيده،
وتحت قهره وسلطانه:

{ إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ
إِلّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا،
لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا } ([2]).

ومن تمام ملكه
وعظمته 
وكبريائه
أنه لا يشفع عنده أحد إلا بإذنه ،
فكل الوجهاء والشفعاء عبيد له،
لا يقدمون على شفاعة حتى يأذن لهم،
ولا يأذن إلا لمن ارتضى،
وعلمه تعالى محيط بجميع الكائنات، 
ولا يطلع أحد على شيء من علمه
إلا ما أطلعهم عليه،
ومن عظمته 
أن كرسيه وسع السَّماوات والأرض،
وأنه قد حفظهما وما فيهما من مخلوقات،
ولا يثقله حفظهما،
بل ذلك سهل عليه يسير لديه، 
وهو القاهر لكل شيء، 
العلي بذاته على جميع مخلوقاته، 
والعلي بعظمته وصفاته،
العلي 
الذي قهر المخلوقات
 ودانت له الموجودات،
العظيم الجامع لصفات العظمة والكبرياء،

وقد دلّ على هذه الصفات العظيمة
قوله تعالى: 
{ اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ 
لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ 
لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ 
مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ 

 يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ 
وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء

 وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ 
وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا 
وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  } ([3]).

************************
** ([1]) انظر: تفسير البغوي 1/237، 3/71، 2/88، 372،* 
* وابن كثير 1/309، 2/572، 3/42، 2/127، 435، 570، 1/344، 2/138،*
* وتفسير السعدي 1/313، 7/686، 2/381، 3/397، 4/204، 6/364، 1/356، 2/372،*
* وأضواء البيان 2/187، 3/271.*

* ([2]) سورة مريم، الآيتان: 93، 94.*
* ([3]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 255.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

  *(ب) وهو الإله الذي خضع كل شيء لسلطانه،
فانقادت له المخلوقات بأسرها: 
جماداتها، وحيواناتها، وإنسها، وجنّها، وملائكتها 

{ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ
مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ
طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا
وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ }([1]).

( ج ) وهو الإله الذي 
بيده النفع والضر،

فلو اجتمع الخلق على أن ينفعوا مخلوقًا 
لم ينفعوه 
إلا بما كـتبه الله له ،

ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروه بشيء
لم يضروه 
إذا لم يُرِد الله ذلك : 

{وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ
فَلاَ كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ 
وَإِن يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ
فَلاَ رَآدَّ لِفَضْلِهِ
يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ 
وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ } ([2]).

( د ) وهو القادر على كل شيء،
ولا يعجزه شيء :

{ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا
أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ 
كُنْ فَيَكُونُ } ([3]).

(هـ) إحاطة علمه بكل شيء،
شامل للغيوب كلها:
يعلم ما كان، 
وما يكون، 
وما لم يكن 
لو كان كيف يكون ([4]): 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ 
لاَ يَخْفَىَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ
فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاءِ }([5])،

{ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن رَّبِّكَ 
مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ 
فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاءِ 
وَلاَ أَصْغَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ
إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ }([6])، 

{ وَعِندَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لاَ يَعْلَمُهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ
وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ 
وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِن وَرَقَةٍ
إِلاَّ يَعْلَمُهَا
وَلاَ حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ 
وَلاَ رَطْبٍ وَلاَ يَابِسٍ 
إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ }([7])، 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }([8]).

ولا شك أن من عرف هذه الصفات
وغيرها من صفات
الكمال والعظمة،
فإنه سيعبد الله وحده ؛ 
لأنه الإله
المستحق للعبادة.

************************
** ([1]) سورة آل عمران، الآية: 83.*
* ([2]) سورة يونس، الآية: 107.*
* ([3]) سورة يس، الآية: 82.*
* ([4]) انظر: تفسير ابن كثير 1/344، 2/138، والسعدي 2/356، 2/372.*

* ([5]) سورة آل عمران، الآية: 5.*
* ([6]) سورة يونس: الآية: 61.*
* ([7]) سورة الأنعام، الآية: 59.*
* ([8]) سورة الأنفال، الآية: 75.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************
  *المطلب الثالث: الشفاعة:

أولاً: 

مفهوم الشفاعة

لغة:

يُقال شفع الشيء: 
ضمَّ مثله إليه، فجعل الوتر شفعًا ([1]).

واصطلاحًا:

التوسط للغير بجلب منفعة أو دفع مضرّةٍ ([2]).

من الحكمة القولية في دعوة من يتعلّق بغير الله تعالى

ويطلب الشفاعة منه

أن يبيّن له
أن الشفاعة 
ملك لله وحده:

{ قُل لِّلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعًا 
لَّهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ
ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }([3]).

** *************************
* ([1]) انظر: القاموس المحيط، باب العين، فصل الشين ص947،* 
* والنهاية في غريب الحديث، 2/485، والمعجم الوسيط 1/487.*
* ([2]) انظر: شرح لمعة الاعتقاد للشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين، ص80.*
* ([3]) سورة الزمر، الآية: 44.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

  *ثانيًا:
* *
يُرد على من طلب الشفاعة من غير الله تعالى
بالأقوال الحكيمة الآتية:
1 ـ ليس المخلوق كالخالق،

فكل من قال:
إن الأنبياء والصالحين والملائكة
أو غيرهم من المخلوقين
لهم عند الله جاهٌ عظيمٌ ومقاماتٌ عاليةٌ 

فهم يشفعون لنا عنده 
كما يتقرّب إلى الوجهاء والوزراء عند الملوك والسّلاطين،
ليجعلوهم وسائط لقضاء حاجاتهم،

فهذا القول من أبطل الباطل؛ 

لأنه شبَّه الله العظيم ملك الملوك 
بالملوك الفقراء المحتاجين للوزراء والوجهاء
في تكميل ملكهم ونفوذ قوتهم، 

فإن الوسائط بين الملوك وبين الناس
على أحد وجوه ثلاثة:

الوجه الأول: 
إما لإخبارهم عن أحوال الناس بما لا يعرفونه.

الوجه الثاني:
أو يكون الملِكُ عاجزًا عن تدبير رعيته
فلا بد له من أعوان؛
لذُلِّهِ وعجزه.

الوجه الثالث:
أو يكون الملك لا يريد نفع رعيته والإحسان إليهم،
فإذا خاطبهم من ينصحه ويعظه
تحركت إرادته وهمّته في قضاء حوائج رعيته.

والله عز وجل
 ليس كخلقه الضعفاء،
فهو تعالى لا تخفى عليه خافية، 
وغني عن كل ما سواه، 
وأرحم بعباده من الوالدة بولدها، 

ومعلوم أن الشافع عند ملوك الدنيا 
قد يكون له ملك مستقل،
وقد يكون شريكًا لهم،
وقد يكون معاونًا لهم،

فالملوك يقبلون شفاعته لأحد ثلاثة أمور:
أ ـ تارة لحاجتهم إليه.
ب ـ وتارة لخوفهم منه.
جـ ـ وتارة لجزاء إحسانه إليهم.

وشفاعة العباد بعضهم عند بعض
من هذا الجنس،

فلا يقبل أحد شفاعة أحد
إلا لرغبة أو رهبة،

والله عز وجل 
لا يرجو أحدًا
ولا يخافه،
 ولا يحتاج إليه ([1])، 

ولهذا قطع الله جميع أنواع التعلّقات بغيره، وبيّن بطلانها، 

فقال تعالى: 
{ قُلِ ادْعُواْ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ
لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ 
فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ 

 وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِن شِرْكٍ
وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُم مِّن ظَهِيرٍ، 

 وَلا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِندَهُ
إِلاَّ لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ 

حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَن قُلُوبِهِمْ
قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ
قَالُوا الْحَقَّ 
وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }([2]).

فقد سدّت هذه الآية على المشركين
جميع الطرق التي دخلوا منها إلى الشرك
أبلغ سدٍّ وأحكمه،

فإن العابد إنما يتعلّق بالمعبود لِمَا يرجو من نفعه،
وحينئذ فلا بد أن يكون المعبود 
مالكًا للأسباب التي ينتفع بها عابده،
أو يكون شريكًا لمالكها،
أو ظهيرًا أو وزيرًا أو معاونًا له،
أو وجيهًا ذا حرمة وقدر يشفع عنده،

فإذا انتفت هذه الأمور الأربعة من كل وجه
انتفت أسباب الشرك
وانقطعت مواده ([3]).
*  **************************
*([1]) انظر: فتاوى ابن تيمية 1/126-129.*
* ([2]) سورة سبأ، الآيتان: 22، 23.*
* ([3]) انظر: التفسير القيم، لابن القيم ص408.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

   *2 ـ الشفاعة: شفاعتان:

( أ ) الشفاعة المثبتة:

وهي التي تطلب من الله ولها شرطان:

الشرط الأول: إِذْن الله للشّافع أن يشفع،

لقوله تعالى: 
{ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ
إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ } ([1]).

الشرط الثاني: رضا الله عن الشّافع والمشفوع له،

لقوله تعالى: 
{وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ 
إِلا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى } ([2])،

{ يَومَئِذٍ لاَّ تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ 
إلا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ
وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَولاً } ([3]).

( ب ) الشفاعة المنفية: 

وهي التي تطلب من غير الله فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله،

والشفاعة بغير إذنه ورضاه والشفاعة للكفار:

{ فَمَا تَنفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ الشَّافِعِينَ }([4])،

ويستثنى شفاعته صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
في تخفيف عذاب أبي طالب ([5]).

3 ـ الاحتجاج على من طلب الشفاعة من غير الله
بالنص والإجماع، 

فلم يكن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ولا الأنبياء من قبله
شرعوا للناس أن يدعوا الملائكة، 
أو الأنبياء، أو الصالحين، 
ولا يطلبوا منهم الشفاعة،

ولم يفعل ذلك 
أحد من الصحابة 
ولا التابعين لهم بإحسان، 

ولم يستَحِبّ ذلك 
أحد من أئمة المسلمين،
لا الأئمة الأربعة ولا غيرهم، 
ولا مجتهد يعتمد على قوله في الدين،
ولا من يعتبر قوله في مسائل الإجماع،

فالحمد لله رب العالمين ([6]).

************************
** ([1]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 255.*
* ([2]) سورة الأنبياء، الآية: 28.*
* ([3]) سورة طه، الآية: 109.*
* ([4]) سورة المدثر، الآية: 48.*
* 
** ([5]) انظر: البخاري مع الفتح، مناقب الأنصار، باب قصة أبي طالب 7/193، برقم 3883،*
* ومسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب أهون أهل النار عذابًا، 1/195، برقم 211.*

* ([6]) انظر: فتاوى ابن تيمية 1/112، 158، 14/399-414، 1/108-165،* 
* 14/380، 409، 1/160-166، 195، 228، 229، 241،* 
* ودرء تعارض العقل والنقل، له، 5/147، وأضواء البيان 1/137.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

 
 *المطلب الرابع: 

مُسْبِغ النعم المستحق للعبادة:

من الحكمة في دعوة المشركين إلى الله تعالى
لفت أنظارهم وقلوبهم إلى نعم الله العظيمة: 
الظاهرة والباطنة، والدينية والدنيوية. 
 
فقد أسبغ على عباده جميع النعم: 
{وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ }([1])،

وسخر هذا الكون وما فيه من مخلوقات لهذا الإنسان.

وقد بيّن سبحانه هذه النعم، 
وامتن بها على عباده،
وأنه المستحق للعبادة وحده ، 

ومما امتن به عليهم ما يأتي:
 
أولاً: على وجه الإجمال:

قال الله عز وجل:

 {هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً...}([2])،

{ أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم
مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ

وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ
ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً }([3])، 

{ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُم 
مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِّنْهُ 
إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ } ([4]).

فقد شمل هذا الامتنان جميع النعم:
الظاهرة والباطنة، الحسّيّة والمعنوية،

 فجميع ما في السماوات والأرض 
قد سُخِّر لهذا الإنسان، 

 وهو شامل لأجرام السماوات والأرض، 
وما أودع فيهما من:
الشمس والقمر والكواكب، 
والثوابت والسيارات، 

والجبال والبحار والأنهار،
وأنواع الحيوانات،
وأصناف الأشجار والثمار،
وأجناس المعادن،

وغير ذلك مما هو من مصالح بني آدم، 
ومصالح ما هو من ضروراتهم
للانتفاع والاستمتاع والاعتبار.

وكل ذلك دالّ 
على أن 
الله وحده
هو المعبود

الذي لا تنبغي العبادة
والذلّ 
والمحبة 
إلا له،

وهذه أدلة عقلية لا تقبل ريبًا ولا شكًا 
على أن 
الله هو الحق، 
وأن ما يدعى من دونه هو الباطل ([5]): 

{ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ
هُوَ الْحَقُّ 
وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ
وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ
الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }([6]).

ثانيًا: على وجه التفصيل:
 
ومن ذلك قوله تعالى:
{ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ
وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً 
فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَّكُمْ 

 وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ 
وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الأَنْهَارَ، 

 وَسَخَّر لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ
وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ، 

 وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ 

وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ
لاَ تُحْصُوهَا
إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ }([7]).

وقال عز وجل بعد أن ذكر نعمًا كثيرة: 
 
{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا 
وَتَسْتَخْرِجُو اْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا 

 وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ 
وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ،

 وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ 
وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلاً 
لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ، 

 وَعَلامَاتٍ وَبِالنَّجْمِ هُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ، 
أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ 
أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ ، 

 وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ
لاَ تُحْصُوهَا 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }([8]).

أفمن يخلق هذه النعم 
وهذه المخلوقات العجيبة 
كمن لا يخلق شيئًا منها ؟

ومن المعلوم قطعًا 
أنه لا يستطيع فرد من أفراد العباد 
أن يحصي ما أنعم الله به عليه 
في خلق عضو من أعضائه،
أو حاسة من حواسه، 
فكيف بما عدا ذلك من النعم 
في جميع ما خلقه في بدنه، 
وكيف بما عدا ذلك من النعم الواصلة إليه
في كل وقت على تنوعها واختلاف أجناسها ؟ ([9]).

ولا يسع العاقل بعد ذلك
إلا أن يعبد الله 
الذي أسدى لعباده هذه النعم
ولا يشرك به شيئًا؛
لأنه 
المستحق للعبادة 
وحده سبحانه.


************************
** ([1]) سورة النحل، الآية: 53.*
* ([2]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 29.*
* ([3]) سورة لقمان، الآية: 20.*
* ([4]) الجاثية: الآية: 13.*

* ([5]) انظر: تفسير البغوي 1/59، 3/72،*
* وابن كثير 3/451، 4/149، والشوكاني 1/60، 4/420،*
* والسعدي 1/69، 6/161، 7/21،* 
* وأضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/225-253.*

* ([6]) سورة الحج، الآية: 62، وانظر: سورة لقمان، الآية: 30.*
* ([7]) سورة إبراهيم، الآيات: 32-34.*
* ([8]) سورة النحل، الآيات: 14-18، وانظر: الآيات: 3-12 من السورة نفسها.*
* ([9]) انظر: فتح القدير 3/154، 3/110، وأضواء البيان 3/253.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

 
 *المطلب الخامس:

أسباب ووسائل الشرك:

حذر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
عن كل ما يوصل إلى الشرك ويسبب وقوعه، 
وبين ذلك بيانًا واضحًا، 
ومن ذلك على سبيل الإيجاز ما يأتي:

1 ـ الغلو في الصالحين 
هو سبب الشرك بالله تعالى،

فقد كان الناس منذ أُهبِطَ آدم صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
إلى الأرض على الإسلام،

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:
“ كان بين آدم ونوح عشرة قرون
كلهم على الإسلام ”([1]).

وبعد ذلك
تعلَّق الناس بالصالحين، 
ودبَّ الشرك في الأرض،

فبعث الله نوحًا صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
يدعو إلى
عبادة الله وحده ،
وينهى عن عبادة ما سواه ([2])،

وردّ عليه قومه:
{ وَقَالُواْ لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ
وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا 
وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا }([3]).

وهذه أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح، 
فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم
أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون فيها أنصابًا،
وسموها بأسمائهم، ففعلوا،
ولم تُعبد حتى إذا هلك أولئك
ونُسِيَ العلم عُبِدت ([4]).
وهذا سببه
الغلو في الصالحين ؛

فإن الشيطان يدعو إلى الغلو في الصالحين 
وإلى عبادة القبور، 
ويُلقي في قلوب الناس 
أن البناء والعكوف عليها 
من محبة أهلها
من الأنبياء والصالحين، 
وأن الدعاء عندها مستجاب،

ثم ينقلهم من هذه المرتبة
إلى الدعاء بها 
والإقسام على الله بها،

وشأن الله أعظم 
من أن يُسأل
بأحد من خلقه،

فإذا تقرر ذلك عندهم
نقلهم إلى
دعاء صاحب القبر
وعبادته
وسؤاله الشفاعة من دون الله،
واتخاذ قبره وثنًا 
تُعلَّق عليه الستور،
ويطاف به ،
ويُستلم ويُقبَّل ،
ويُذبَح عنده ، 

ثم ينقلهم من ذلك 
إلى مرتبة رابعة:

وهي دعاء الناس إلى
عبادته
واتخاذه عيدًا،

ثم ينقلهم إلى أن
من نهى عن ذلك
فقد تَنَقَّصَ أهل هذه الرتب العالية 
من الأنبياء والصالحين،
وعند ذلك يغضبون ([5]).

ولهذا حذّر الله عباده من الغلو في الدين،
والإفراط بالتعظيم بالقول أو الفعل أو الاعتقاد،
ورفع المخلوق عن منزلته التي أنزله الله تعالى، 

كما قال تعالى: 

{ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ 
لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ 

 وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ

إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ 
وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ }([6]).


************************
** ([1]) أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك، كتاب التاريخ، 2/546،*
* وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي،*
* وذكره ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 1/101، وعزاه إلى البخاري،*
* وانظر: فتح الباري 6/372.*

* ([2]) انظر: البداية والنهاية لابن كثير 1/106.*
* ([3]) سورة نوح، الآية: 23.*
* ([4]) البخاري مع الفتح، كتاب التفسير، سورة نوح، 8/667، برقم 4920.*
* ([5]) انظر: تفسير الطبري 29/62، وفتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص246.*
* ([6]) سورة النساء، الآية: 171.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

   *2 ـ الإفراط في المدح والتجاوز فيه،
والغلو في الدين: 

حذَّر رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن الإطراء
فقال:
“ لا تطروني
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم،
فإنما أنا عبده ،
فقولوا:
عبدُ الله ورسوله ” ([1])، 

وقال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:
“إياكم والغلو في الدين،
فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم
 الغلو في الدين”([2]).

3 ـ بناء المساجد على القبور،
وتصوير الصور فيها:

حذَّر صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن اتخاذ المساجد على القبور،
وعن اتخاذها مساجد؛ 
لأن عبادة الله عند قبور الصالحين 
وسيلة إلى عبادتهم ؛

ولهذا لَمَا ذكرت أم حبيبة وأم سلمة رضي الله عنهما 
لرسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
كنيسة في الحبشة فيها تصاوير

 قال:
“ إن أولئك إذا كان فيهم الرجل الصالح فمات 
بنوا على قبره مسجدًا
وصوروا فيه تلك الصور،
أولئك شرار الخلق
عند الله يوم القيامة ” ([3]).

ومن حرص النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم على أمته
أنه عندما نزل به الموت قال:
“ لَعْنَةُ الله على اليهود والنصارى،
اتخذوا قبور
أنبيائهم مساجد ”.

قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها:
يُحذِّر ما صنعوا([4]).

وقال قبل أن يموت بخمس:
“ ألا وإن من كان قبلكم 
كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد،
ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد،
فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك”([5]).

************************
** ([1]) البخاري مع الفتح بلفظه، كتاب الأنبياء،* 
* باب قوله تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ...}، 6/478، 12/144،* 
* وانظر: شرحه في الفتح 12/149.*

* ([2]) النسائي، كتاب مناسك الحج، باب التقاط الحصى 5/260،*
* وابن ماجه، كتاب المناسك، باب قدر حصى الرمي 2/1008، وأحمد 1/347.*

* ([3]) البخاري مع الفتح،* 
* كتاب هل تنبش قبور مشركي الجاهلية ويتخذ مكانها مساجد 1/523، 3/208، 7/187،*
* وأخرجه مسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة،*
* باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور 1/375.*

* ([4]) البخاري مع الفتح، كتاب الصلاة، باب:*
* حدثنا أبو اليمان 1/532، 3/200، 6/494، 7/186، 8/140، 10/277،*
* ومسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة،* 
* باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور واتخاذ الصور فيها 1/337.*

* ([5]) مسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة،*
* باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور 1/377.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************

* * 4 ـ اتخاذ القبور مساجد:

حذَّر صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم أمته 
عن اتخاذ قبره وثنًا يُعبد من دون الله، 

ومن باب أولى غيره من الخلق، 

فقال:

 “ اللهم لا تجعل قبري
وثنًا يُعبد، 
اشتدَّ غضب الله على قوم 
اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد ”([1]).

5 ـ إسراج القبور وزيارة النساء لها:

حذِّر صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عن إسراج القبور؛ 
لأن البناء عليها، وإسراجها، 
وتجصيصها والكتابة عليها،
واتخاذ المساجد عليها
من وسائل الشرك،

فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: 

“ لعن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم زائرات القبور
والمتخذين عليها المساجد والسرج ”([2]).

6 ـ الجلوس على القبور والصلاة إليها:

لم يترك صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بابًا من أبواب الشرك
التي تُوصِّل إليه إلا سدَّه ([3])، 

ومن ذلك قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 
“ لا تجلسوا على القبور،
ولا تصلوا إليها ”([4]).
**
 
************************
([1]) الموطأ للإمام مالك، كتاب قصر الصلاة في السفر،
باب جامع الصلاة 1/172، وهو عنده مرسل،
ولفظ أحمد 2/246: 
"اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثنًا،
ولعن الله قومًا اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد"، 
وأبو نعيم في الحلية 7/317، وانظر: فتح المجيد ص150.

([2]) النسائي، كتاب الجنائز، باب التغليظ في اتخاذ السرج على القبور 4/94، 
وأبو داود، كتاب الجنائز، باب في زيارة النساء القبور 3/218،
والترمذي، كتاب الصلاة، باب كراهية أن يتخذ على القبر مسجدًا 2/136،
وابن ماجه في الجنائز، باب النهي عن زيارة النساء للقبور 1/502، 
وأحمد 1/229، 287، 324، 2/337، 3/442، 443، والحاكم 1/374،
وانظر ما نقله صاحب فتح المجيد في تصحيح الحديث عن ابن تيمية ص276.

([3]) انظر: فتح المجيد ص281.

([4]) مسلم، كتاب الجنائز، باب النهي عن الجلوس على القبر والصلاة عليه 2/668.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************

*  *7 ـ اتخاذ القبور عيدًا، وهجر الصلاة في البيوت،

بيَّن صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
أن القبور ليست مواضع للصلاة،

وأن من صلى عليه وسلم 
فستبلغه صلاته سواء 
كان بعيدًا عن قبره أو قريبًا،
فلا حاجة لاتخاذ قبره عيدًا:

“ لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورًا،
ولا تجعلوا قبري عيدًا،
وصلوا عليّ 
فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم ” ([1]).

وقال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

“ إن لله ملائكة سياحين يبلغوني من أمتي السلام ” ([2]).

فإذا كان قبر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
أفضل قبر على وجه الأرض
وقد نهى عن اتخاذه عيدًا،
فغيره أولى بالنهي 
كائنًا من كان ([3]).

8 ـ الصور وبناء القباب على القبور:

كان صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يطِّهر الأرض من وسائل الشرك، 
فيبعث بعض أصحابه
إلى هدم القباب المشرفة على القبور،
وطمس الصور، 

فعن أبي الهياج الأسدي قال:
قال لي علي بن أبي طالب:

ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه
رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ؟

“ألا تدع تمثالاً 
إلا طمسته،
ولا قبرًا مشرفًا
إلا سويته ”([4]).

** *************************
* ([1]) أبو داود، كتاب المناسك، باب زيارة القبور، 2/218 بإسناد حسن،*
* وأحمد 2/357،* 
* وانظر: صحيح سنن أبي داود 1/383.*
* ([2]) النسائي في السهو، باب السلام على النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 3/43،*
*وأحمد 1/452،* 
* وإسماعيل القاضي في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم برقم 21، ص24،*
* وسنده صحيح.*
* ([3]) انظر: الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية لعبد الرحمن بن قاسم 6/165-174.*
* ([4]) مسلم، كتاب الجنائز، باب الأمر بتسوية القبر 2/666.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
** 
*
 *  9 ـ شدّ الرّحال إلى غير المساجد الثلاثة:

وكما سدَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
كل باب يوصّل إلى الشرك 
فقد حمى التوحيد عما يقرب منه ويخالطه 
من الشرك وأسبابه، 

فقال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:
“ لا تشدوا الرحال
 إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد: 
مسجدي هذا،
والمسجد الحرام،
والمسجد الأقصى” ([1]).

فدخل في هذا النهي
شدّ الرحال
لزيارة القبور والمشاهد، 

وهو الذي فهمه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
من قول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم،

ولهذا عندما ذهب أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه إلى الطور،
فلقيه بصرة بن أبي بصرة الغفاري:

فقال: من أين جئت؟
قال: من الطور.
فقال: 
لو أدركتك قبل أن تخرج إليه ما خرجت إليه، 

سمعت رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يقول:
“ لا تعمل المطي إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد…”([2]).

ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

" وقد اتفق الأئمة
على أنه لو نذر أن يسافر إلى قبره 
صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
أو غيره من الأنبياء والصالحين
لم يكن عليه أن يوفي بنذره،
بل يُنهى عن ذلك "  ([3]).


************************
 ([1]) البخاري مع الفتح، كتاب فضل الصلاة في مسجد مكة والمدينة 3/63، 
ومسلم بلفظه، كتاب الحج، باب سفر المرأة مع محرم إلى حج وغيره 2/976.

([2]) النسائي، كتاب الجمعة، باب الساعة التي يستجاب فيها الدعاء يوم الجمعة 3/114،
ومالك في الموطأ، كتاب الجمعة، باب الساعة التي في يوم الجمعة 1/109،
وأحمد في المسند 6/7، 397، وانظر: فتح المجيد ص289، وصحيح النسائي 1/309.

([3]) انظر: فتاوى ابن تيمية 1/234.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 

* *10 ـ الزيارة البدعية للقبور من وسائل الشرك؛

لأن زيارة القبور نوعان:

النوع الأول:

زيارة شرعية 
يقصد بها السلام عليهم 
والدعاء لهم،
كما يقصد الصلاة على أحدهم 
إذا مات صلاة الجنازة، 
ولتذكر الموت 
– بشرط عدم شدِّ الرِّحال – 
ولاتباع سنة النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.

النوع الثاني:

زيارة شركية وبدعية ([1])،

وهذا النوع ثلاثة أنواع:

أ ـ من يسأل الميت حاجته،
وهؤلاء من جنس
عُبَّاد الأصنام.
ب ـ من يسأل الله تعالى بالميت، 
كمن يقول:
أتوسل إليك بنبيك،
أو بحق الشيخ فلان،
وهذا من البدع المحدثة في الإسلام، 

ولا يصل إلى الشرك الأكبر،
فهو لا يُخرج عن الإسلام 
كما يُخرِج الأول.

ج ـ من يظنّ أن الدعاء عند القبور مُستجاب،
أو أنه أفضل من الدعاء في المسجد،
وهذا من المنكرات بالإجماع ([2]).

************************** ([1]) انظر: فتاوى ابن تيمية 1/233، والبداية والنهاية 14/123.*
* ([2]) انظر: الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية 6/165-174.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
*
 *11 ـ الصلاة عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها
من وسائل الشرك؛ 

لِمَا في ذلك من التشبه 
بالذين يسجدون لها في هذين الوقتين،

قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

“لا تحروا بصلاتكم طلوع الشمس ولا غروبها 

 فإنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان ”([1]).

والخلاصة: 

أن وسائل الشرك التي توصل إليه: 
هي كل وسيلة وذريعة 
تكون طريقًا إلى الشرك الأكبر، 

ومن الوسائل التي لم تذكر هنا:

تصوير ذوات الأرواح،
والوفاء بالنذر في مكان يُعبد فيه صنم
أو يقام فيه عيد من أعياد الجاهلية،
وغير ذلك من الوسائل ([2]).

** *************************
* ([1]) صحيح مسلم، كتاب صلاة المسافرين،* 
* باب الأوقات التي نهي عن الصلاة فيها، 1/568، برقم 828.*

* ([2]) انظر: الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد،*
* للعلامة الدكتور صالح الفوزان، ص54-70، 113-152.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
*
  *المطلب السادس: 

أنواع الشرك وأقسامه:

أولاً: الشرك أنواع، منها:

النوع الأول: شرك أكبر يخرج من الملة؛

لقوله تعالى:
{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ 
لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ
وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ 
وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيدًا } ([1])،

وهو أربعة أقسام:

1 ـ شرك الدعوة:

لقوله تعالى:

{ فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ 
دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ
فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ
إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ }([2]).

2 ـ شرك النية والإرادة والقصد:

لقوله تعالى: 
{ مَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا
نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا 
وَهُمْ فِيهَا لاَ يُبْخَسُونَ،
أُوْلَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلاَّ النَّارُ
وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُواْ فِيهَا 
وَبَاطِلٌ مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } ([3]).

3 ـ شرك الطاعة:

وهي طاعة الأحبار والرهبان وغيرهم 
في معصية الله تعالى،

قال سبحانه: 
{ اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ
أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ
وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ 

وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ 
لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَـهًا وَاحِدًا
لاَّ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ 
سُبْحَانَهُ 
عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } ([4]).

4 ـ شرك المحبة:

لقوله تعالى: 
{ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ
أَندَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ 
كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ } ([5]).

والخلاصة:

أن الشرك الأكبر 
هو صرف شيء من أنواع العبادة لغير الله عز وجل:

كأن يدعو غير الله،
أو يذبح لغير الله،
أو ينذر لغير الله،
أو يتقرَّب لأصحاب القبور،
أو الجن والشياطين 
بشيء من أنواع العبادة ،
أو يخاف الموتى أن يضروه،
أو يرجو غير الله فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله
من قضاء الحاجات
وتفريج الكربات، 

وغير ذلك من أنواع العبادة 
التي لا تُصرف
إلا لله عز وجل ([6]).

************************
** ([1]) سورة النساء، الآية: 116.*

* ([2]) سورة العنكبوت، الآية: 65،*
* وانظر: الجواب الكافي لابن القيم ص230-244،*
* ومدارج السالكين، لابن القيم 1/339-346.*

* ([3]) سورة هود، الآيتان: 15، 16، وانظر: سورة الإسراء، الآية: 8،*
* وسورة الشورى، الآية: 20.*

* ([4]) سورة التوبة، الآية: 31.*
* ([5]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 165.*

* ([6]) انظر: كتاب التوحيد للعلامة الفوزان ص11.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
*
 *النوع الثاني:

شرك أصغر لا يخرج من الملة 
ومنه يسير الرياء،

قال تعالى: 
{ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُواْ لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ 
فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحًا 
وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا } ([1])،

ومنه الحلف بغير الله؛

لقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:
“ من حلف بغير الله 
فقد كفر أو أشرك ”([2])، 

ومنه قول الرجل:
لولا الله وأنت،
أو ما شاء الله؛ وشئت.

ومن أنواع الشرك: شرك خفي: 
“الشرك في هذه الأمة 
أخفى من دبيب النملة السوداء 
على صفاة سوداء في ظلمة الليل ”([3])،

وكفارته هي أن يقول العبد:
“اللهم إني أعوذ بك 
أن أشرك بك شيئًا وأنا أعلم، 
وأستغفرك من الذنب الذي لا أعلم ”([4])،

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما

في قوله تعالى:
{ فَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ لِلّهِ أَندَادًا 
وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }([5])،

قال:
الأنداد هو الشرك أخفى من دبيب النمل
على صفاة سوداء في ظلمة الليل

وهو أن يقول: 
والله وحياتِك يا فلان، وحياتي،

ويقول: لولا كلبة هذا لأتانا اللصوص البارحة، 

ولولا البط في الدار لأتى اللصوص

وقول الرجل لصاحبه: ما شاء الله وشئت، 

وقول الرجل: لولا الله وفلان ([6]).

وقول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:
“ من حلف بغير الله
فقد كفر أو أشرك ” ([7])، 

قال الترمذي
فُسِّرَ عند بعض أهل العلم أن قوله:
فقد كفر أو أشرك على التغليظ

والحجة في ذلك حديث ابن عمر
أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

سمع عمر يقول: وأبي وأبي،

فقال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:
“ ألا إن الله ينهاكم
أن تحلفوا بآبائكم ”([8]). 

وحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال:
“ من قال في حلفه باللات والعزى
فليقل 
لا إله إلا الله ”([9]).

ولعل الشرك الخفي يدخل في الشرك الأصغر
فيكون الشرك شركان:

شرك أكبر وشرك أصغر،

وهذا الذي أشار إليه ابن القيم
رحمه الله ([10]).
* * *************************
* ([1]) سورة الكهف، الآية: 110.*

* ([2]) رواه الترمذي وحسنه عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، في كتاب النذور والأيمان،* 
* باب: ما جاء في كراهية الحلف بغير الله، 4/110،*
* وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن الترمذي 2/99.*

* ([3]) أخرجه الحكيم الترمذي، انظر: صحيح الجامع 3/233،*
* وتخريج الطحاوية للأرنؤوط ص83.*

* ([4]) أخرجه الحكيم الترمذي، وانظر: صحيح الجامع 3/233،* 
* ومجموعة التوحيد لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب، وابن تيمية ص6.*

* ([5]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 22.*

* ([6]) ذكره ابن كثير في تفسيره، 1/56، وعزاه إلى ابن أبي حاتم.*

* ([7]) رواه الترمذي عن ابن عمر 4/110، وتقدم تخريجه ص76.*

* ([8]) رواه الترمذي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، في كتاب النذور والأيمان،*
* باب: ما جاء في كراهية الحلف بغير الله، 4/110، وانظر: صحيح الترمذي 2/92.*

* ([9]) رواه الترمذي عن أبي هريرة في الكتاب والباب المشار إليهما آنفًا 4/110،* 
* وانظر: صحيح الترمذي 2/92.*

* ([10]) انظر: الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي ص233 .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
*
 *والخلاصة:

أن الشرك الأصغر قسمان:

القسم الأول: شرك ظاهر،

وهو: ألفاظ وأفعال:

فالألفاظ:
كالحلف بغير الله، 
وقول: ما شاء الله وشئت،

أو لولا الله وأنت، 
أو هذا من الله ومنك،

أو هذا من بركات الله وبركاتك 
ونحو ذلك. 

والصواب أن يقول: 
ما شاء الله وحده 
أو ما شاء الله ثم شئت،

ولولا الله وحده،
أو لولا الله ثم أنت،

وهذا من الله وحده، 
أو هذا من الله ثم منك.

والأفعال:
مثل:
لبس الحلقة والخيط لرفع البلاء أو دفعه،

وتعليق التمائم خوفًا من العين أو الجن،

فمن فعل ذلك يعتقد
أن هذه الأشياء ترفع البلاء بعد نزوله، 
أو تدفعه قبل نزوله فقد
أشرك شركًا أكبر، 

وهو شرك في الربوبية 

حيث اعتقد شريكًا مع الله في الخلق والتدبير،

وشرك في العبودية 

حيث تألف لذلك وعلق به قلبه طمعًا ورجاء لنفعه،

وإن اعتقد أن الله عز وجل 
الدافع للبلاء والرافع له وحده، 
ولكن اعتقدها سببًا يستدفع بها البلاء، 

فقد جعل ما ليس سببًا شرعيًا ولا قدريًا سببًا
وهذا محرم وكذب على الشرع وعلى القدر:

أما الشرع فإنه نهى عن ذلك أشد النهي،
وما نهى عنه فليس من الأسباب النافعة، 

وأما القدر: فليس هذا من الأسباب المعهودة 
ولا غير المعهودة التي يحصل بها المقصود،
ولا من الأدوية المباحة النافعة،

وهو من جملة وسائل الشرك؛
فإنه لابد أن يتعلق قلب متعلقها بها، 
وذلك نوع شرك ووسيلة إليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
*
  *القسم الثاني من الشرك الأصغر:

شرك خفي 
وهو الشرك في الإرادات، والنيات، والمقاصد، 

وهو نوعان:

النوع الأول: الرياء، والسمعة،

والرياء: إظهار العبادة لقصد رؤية الناس لها، فيحمدوه عليها، 

والفرق بين الرياء والسمعة:

أن الرياء لِمَا يُرى من العمل:
كالصلاة، والصدقة، والحج، والجهاد،

والسمعة لِمَا يُسمع:
كقراءة القرآن، والوعظ، والذكر،

ويدخل في ذلك
تحدث الإنسان عن أعماله وإخباره بها.

النوع الثاني: إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا:

وهو إرادته بالعمل الذي يُبتغى به وجه الله 
عرضًا من مطامع الدنيا،
وهو شرك في النيات والمقاصد
وينافي كمال التوحيد
ويحبط العمل الذي قارنه ([1]).

نسأل الله العفو والعافية 
في الدنيا والآخرة.

************************** ([1]) انظر: القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد، للسعدي، ص43،* 
* والجواب الكافي لمن سأل عند الدواء الشافي، لابن القيم، ص240،*
* وكتاب التوحيد للعلامة الدكتور صالح بن فوزان الفوزان، ص11-12،*
* والإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد له، ص134-143.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************** 
*
   *ثانيًا: الفرق بين الشرك الأكبر والأصغر:

1 ـ الشرك الأكبر يخرج من الإسلام
والأصغر لا يخرج من الإسلام.

2 ـ الشرك الأكبر يخلد صاحبه في النار،
والأصغر لا يخلد صاحبه في النار إن دخلها.

3 ـ الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع الأعمال، 
والشرك الأصغر لا يحبط جميع الأعمال 

وإنما يحبط الرياء والعمل للدنيا العمل الذي خالطه.

4 ـ الشرك الأكبر يبيح الدم والمال، 
والأصغر ليس كذلك([1]).

5 ـ الشرك الأكبر يوجب العداوة بين صاحبه وبين المؤمنين،
فلا يجوز للمؤمنين موالاته،
ولو كان أقرب قريب، 

وأما الشرك الأصغر فإنه لا يمنع الموالاة مطلقًا،
بل صاحبه يحب ويُوالَى بقدر ما معه من التوحيد، 
ويبغض ويُعادَى بقدر ما فيه من الشرك الأصغر([2]).

*   *************************
*  *([1]) انظر: كتاب التوحيد، للعلامة الدكتور صالح الفوزان، ص12.*
* ([2]) انظر: المرجع السابق، ص15.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

 *المطلب السابع:

أضرار الشرك وآثاره

الشرك له آثار خطيرة، ومفاسد جسيمة، وأضرار مهلكة،
منها على سبيل الاختصار والإجمال، ما يأتي:

1 ـ شر الدنيا والآخرة من أضرار الشرك وآثاره.

2 ـ الشرك هو السبب الأعظم لحصول الكربات في الدنيا والآخرة.

3 ـ الشرك يسبب الخوف وينزع الأمن في الدنيا والآخرة.

4 ـ يحصل لصاحب الشرك الضلال في الدنيا والآخرة،

قال الله عز وجل:

{ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيدًا }([1]).

5 ـ الشرك الأكبر لا يغفره الله 
إذا مات صاحبه قبل التوبة، 

قال الله عز وجل: 

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ 
أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ
وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء 
وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا }([2]).

6 ـ الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع الأعمال،

قال الله عز وجل:
{ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُواْ
لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُم 
مَّا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } ([3])، 

وقال تعالى:
{ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ
لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ
وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }([4]).

7 ـ الشرك الأكبر يوجب الله لصاحبه النار
ويحرم عليه الجنة، 

فعن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه
أن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال:

“ من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئًا
دخل الجنة، 
ومن مات يشرك بالله شيئًا
دخل النار ”([5]).

وقد قال الله عز وجل:

{ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ
وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ 
وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ }([6]).

8 ـ الشرك الأكبر يُخلِّد صاحبه في النار،

قال الله عز وجل:
{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين َ
فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا
أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ }([7]).

9 ـ الشرك أعظم الظلم والافتراء،

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى يحكي قول لقمان لابنه: 

{ يَا بُنَيَّ لا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ }([8])، 

وقال سبحانه: 
{ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا }([9]).

************************** ([1]) سورة النساء، الآية: 116.*
* ([2]) سورة النساء، الآية: 48.*
* ([3]) سورة الأنعام، الآية: 88.*
* ([4]) سورة الزمر، الآية: 65.*

* ([5]) صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،*
* باب من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئًا دخل الجنة، ومن مات مشركًا دخل النار، 1/94، برقم 93.*

* ([6]) سورة المائدة، الآية: 72.*
* ([7]) سورة البينة، الآية: 6.*
* ([8]) سورة لقمان، الآية: 13.*
* ([9]) سورة النساء، الآية: 48.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
*********************************

 *10 ـ الله تعالى بريء من المشركين ورسولُهُ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم،

قال عز وجل:

{ وَأَذَانٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ
أَنَّ اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ } ([1]).

11 ـ الشرك هو السبب الأعظم في نيل غضب الله وعقابه،
والبعد عن رحمته 
نعوذ بالله من كل ما يغضبه.

12 ـ الشرك يطفئ نور الفطرة؛ 
لأن الله عز وجل فطر الناس على توحيده وطاعته،
قال سبحانه: 

{ فِطْرَتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا 
لا تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ
*
*ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ

 وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ }([2]). 

قال النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:
“ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة ،
فأبواه يهوِّدانه،
أو ينصرانه،
أو يمجسانه ”([3])،

وفي الحديث القدسي

أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال 
فيما يرويه عن ربه تعالى:

“ إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم
وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم،
وحرمت عليهم ما أحللتُ لهم،
وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي 
ما لم أُنزل به سلطانًا ”([4]).

13 ـ يقضي على الأخلاق الفاضلة،
لأن أخلاق النفس الفاضلة من الفطرة 
وإذا كان الشرك يقضي على الفطرة 
فمن باب أولى أن يقضي على ما انبنى على فطرة الله
من الأخلاق الطيبة الحسنة.

14 ـ يقضي على عزة النفس؛ 
لأن المشرك يذل لجميع طواغيت الأرض كلها؛
لأنه يعتقد أنه لا معتصم له إلا هم، 
فيذل ويخضع
 لمن لا يسمع 
ولا يرى، 
ولا يعقل،

 فيعبد غير الله، 
ويذل له،
وهذا غاية الإهانة والتعاسة،
نسأل الله العافية.

15 ـ الشرك الأكبر يبيح الدم والمال؛
لقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 
”أمرت أن أقاتل الناس
حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله 
وأن محمدًا رسول الله، 
ويقيموا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة، 
فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم 
إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله“([5]).

16 ـ الشرك الأكبر يوجب العداوة
بين صاحبه وبين المؤمنين،
فلا يجوز لهم موالاته 
ولو كان أقرب قريب.

17 ـ الشرك الأصغر ينقص الإيمان، 
وهو من وسائل الشرك الأكبر.

18 ـ الشرك الخفي وهو شرك الرياء والعمل لأجل الدنيا
يحبط العمل الذي قارنه،
وهو أخوف من المسيح الدجال؛
لعظم خفائه، 
وخطره على أمة محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.

فاحذر يا عبدَ الله 
الشرك كله:
كبيره وصغيره ، 
نعوذ بالله منه ، 

ونسأل الله السلامة والعفو والعافية
في الدنيا والآخرة.

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وأصحابه 
ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
* *************************
([1]) سورة التوبة، الآية: 3.
([2]) سورة الروم، الآية: 30.

([3]) متفق عليه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه:
البخاري، كتاب الجنائز، باب إذا أسلم الصبي فمات هل يصلى عليه، 2/119، برقم 1358، 
ومسلم، كتاب القدر، باب معنى كل مولود يولد على الفطرة، 4/2047، برقم 2658.

([4]) مسلم، كتاب الجنة، باب الصفات التي يعرف بها أهل الجنة وأهل النار، 1/2197، برقم 2865.

([5]) متفق عليه: البخاري، كتاب الإيمان،
باب {فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ}، 1/14، برقم 25،
ومسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب الأمر بقتال الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله، 1/53، برقم 20.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*********************************
*نورالتوحيد 
وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1941/*
********************************
**
الفهـرس 
**
المقدمة 

المبحث الأول:
نور التوحيد

المطلب الأول: مفهوم التوحيد

 المطلب الثاني: البراهين الساطعات في إثبات التوحيد

1- قال تعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}

 2- قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولًا...}

 3- قال تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ...}

 4- قال تعالى: {وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  نِ إِحْسَانًا...}

 5- قال تعالى: {يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ}

 6- قال تعالى: {وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ}

 7- قال تعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاَتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ...}

 8- حق الله على عباده أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئًا

 9- فإن الله حرم على النار من قال: لا إله إلا الله

 
المطلب الثالث: أنواع التوحيد


1 ـ التوحيد الخبري العلمي الاعتقادي

 2 ـ التوحيد الطلبي القصدي الإرادي

 أنواع التوحيد على التفصيل ثلاثة أنواع

 النوع الأول: توحيد الربوبية

 النوع الثاني: توحيد الأسماء والصفات

 النوع الثالث: توحيد الألوهية


المطلب الرابع: ثمرات التوحيد وفوائده


1- خير الدنيا والآخرة من فضائل التوحيد

 2- التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم لتفريج كربات الدنيا والآخرة

 3- التوحيد الخالص يثمر الأمن التام في الدنيا والآخرة

 4- يحصل لصاحبه الهدى الكامل والتوفيق لكل أجر وغنيمة

 5- يغفر الله بالتوحيد الذنوب ويكفر به السيئات

 6- يُدخل الله به الجنة

 7- التوحيد يمنع دخول النار بالكلية إذا كمل في القلب

 8- يمنع الخلود في النار إذا كان في القلب منه أدنى حبة

 9- التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم في نيل رضا الله وثوابه

 10- جميع الأعمال متوقفة في قبولها وفي كمالها على التوحيد

 11- يُسهل على العبد فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات

 12- التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب حبب الله لصاحبه الإيمان

 13- التوحيد يخفف عن العبد المكاره ويهوِّن عليه الآلام

 14- يحرِّر العبد من رق المخلوقين والتعلق بهم

 15- التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب وتحقق يصير به القليل

 16- تكفَّل الله لأهل التوحيد بالفتح، والنصر في الدنيا

 17- الله عز وجل يدافع عن الموحدين


المبحث الثاني: ظلمات الشرك


المطلب الأول: مفهوم الشرك

 المطلب الثاني: البراهين الواضحات في إبطال الشرك

1- قال تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ}

 2- قال تعالى: {أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا آلِهَةً مِّنَ الأَرْضِ هُمْ يُنشِرُونَ}

 3- من المعلوم أن كل ما عُبد من دون الله من الآلهة ضعيف

 4- ما يعبده المشركون من دون الله:

الأنبياء أو الصالحين
 في شغل شاغل عنهم باهتمامهم بالافتقار إلى الله بالعمل

 5- ما عُبد من دونه قد توفرت فيهم جميع أسباب العجز

 6- قال تعالى: {قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُم مَّا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ...}

 7- قال تعالى: {وَلاَ تَدْعُ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ يَنفَعُكَ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكَ}

 8- قال تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّن يَدْعُواْ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ...}

9- ضرب الأمثال من أوضح وأقوى أساليب الإيضاح

 (*أ) قال تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ}

 (*ب) قال تعالى: {مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ...}

 (*ج) قال تعالى: {ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَّجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَاءُ مُتَشَاكِسُونَ.. .}

10- الذي يستحق العبادة وحده من يملك القدرة على كل شيء

 (*أ) التفرد بالألوهية

 (*ب) وهو الإله الذي خضع كل شيء لسلطانه

 (*ج) وهو الإله الذي بيده النفع والضر

 (*د) وهو القادر على كل شيء

 (*ه) إحاطة علمه بكل شيء


المطلب الثالث: الشفاعة


أولاً: مفهوم الشفاعة لغة

 واصطلاحًا

 ثانيًا: يرد على من طلب الشفاعة من غير الله بالأقوال الحكيمة الآتية:

 1 ـ ليس المخلوق كالخالق

 الوسائط بين الملوك وبين الناس على وجوه ثلاثة

 الوجه الأول: الإخبار عن أحوال الناس بما لا يعرفونه

 الوجه الثاني: أو يكون الملك عاجزًا عن تدبير رعيته

 الوجه الثالث: أو يكون الملك لا يريد نفع رعيته

2 ـ الشفاعة: شفاعتان

 ( أ ) الشفاعة المثبتة وهي التي تطلب من الله ولها شرطان:

 الشرط الأول: إذن الله للشافع أن يشفع

 الشرط الثاني: رضا الله عن الشافع والمشفوع له

 ( ب ) الشفاعة المنفية: وهي التي تطلب من غير الله

 3 ـ الاحتجاج على من طلب الشفاعة من غير الله


المطلب الرابع: مسبغ النعم المستحق للعبادة

أولاً: على وجه الإجمال

 ثانيًا: على وجه التفصيل


المطلب الخامس: أسباب ووسائل الشرك


1- الغلو في الصالحين هو سبب الشرك بالله تعالى

 2- الإفراط في المدح والتجاوز فيه والغلو في الدين

 3- بناء المساجد على القبور وتصوير الصور فيها

 4- اتخاذ القبور مساجد

 5- إسراج القبور وزيارة النساء لها

 6- الجلوس على القبور والصلاة إليها

 7- اتخاذ القبور عيدًا وهجر الصلاة في البيوت

 8- الصور وبناء القباب على القبور

 9- شد الرحال إلى غير المساجد الثلاثة

 10- الزيارة البدعية للقبور، وزيارة القبور نوعان

 النوع الأول: زيارة شرعية

 النوع الثاني: زيارة شركية وبدعية وهذا النوع ثلاثة أنواع:

 (*أ) من يسأل الميت حاجته

 (*ب) من يسأله الله تعالى بالميت

 (*ج) من يظن أن الدعاء عند القبور مستجاب

 11- الصلاة عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها


المطلب السادس: أنواع الشرك وأقسامه


أولاً: الشرك أنواع منها:

 النوع الأول: شرك أكبر وهو أربعة أقسام

 1- شرك الدعوة

 2- شرك النية والإرادة والقصد

 3- شرك الطاعة

 4- شرك المحبة


النوع الثاني: شرك أصغر لا يخرج من الملة

 الشرك الأصغر قسمان:

 القسم الأول: شرك ظاهر، وهو ألفاظ وأفعال

 القسم الثاني: شرك خفي وهو الشرك في الإرادات وهو نوعان:

 النوع الأول: الرياء، والسمعة

 النوع الثاني: إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا


ثانيًا: الفرق بين الشرك الأكبر والأصغر

1- الشرك الأكبر يخرج من الإسلام

 2- الشرك الأكبر يخلد صاحبه في النار

 3- الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع الأعمال

 4- الشرك الأكبر يبيح الدم والمال

 5- الشرك الأكبر يوجب العداوة بين صاحبه وبين المؤمنين


المطلب السابع: أضرار الشرك وآثاره


1- شر الدنيا والآخرة من أضرار الشرك وآثاره

 2- الشرك هو السبب الأعظم لحصول الكربات في الدنيا والآخرة

 3- الشرك يسبب الخوف وينـزع الأمن في الدنيا والآخرة

 4- يحصل لصاحب الشرك الضلال في الدنيا والآخرة

 5- الشرك الأكبر لا يغفره الله إذا مات صاحبه قبل التوبة

 6- الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع الأعمال

 7- الشرك الأكبر يوجب الله لصاحبه النار ويحرم عليه الجنة

 8- الشرك الأكبر يخلد صاحبه في النار

 9- الشرك أعظم الظلم والافتراء

 10- الله تعالى بريء من المشركين وَرَسُولُهُ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم

 11- الشرك هو السبب الأعظم في نيل غضب الله وعقابه

 12- الشرك يطفئ نور الفطرة

 13- يقضي على الأخلاق الفاضلة

 14- يقضي على عزة النفس

 15- الشرك الأكبر يبيح الدم والمال

 16- الشرك الأكبر يوجب العداوة بين صاحبه وبين المؤمنين

 17- الشرك الأصغر ينقص الإيمان

 18- الشرك الخفي وهو شرك الرياء والعمل لأجل الدنيا*


*والحمد لله
الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في
تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*نظم*
*العـلاّمة الشيخ حافظ أحمـد بن علي الحكمي* 
(1342هـ -1377هـ)
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html
* *http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
* *``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**1- الحَمْدُ للهِ لا يُحْصَى لَهُ عَدَدُ          

ولا يُحِيْطُ بِهِ الأَقْلامُ والمُدَدُ     


2- حَمْدَاً لِرَبِّي كَثيراً دَائماً أبَدَاً             

في السِّرِّ والْجَهْرِ في الدَّارَيْنِ مُسْتَرَدُ  


 3- مِلْءَ السَّمواتِ وَالأَرْضِيْنَ أَجْمَعِهَا           

وَمِلْءَ مَا شَاءَ بَعْدُ الْوَاحِدُ الصَّمَدُ         


 4- ثُمَّ الصَّلاةُ عَلى خَيْرِ الأَنَامِ رَسُو **** لِ اللهِ أَحْمَدَ مَعْ صَحْبٍ بِهِ سَعِدوا   


 5- وأَهْلِ بَيْتِ النَّبِيْ وَالآلِ قاطِبَةً       

وَالتَّابعينَ الأُلَى للدِّيْنِ هُمْ عَضُدُ          


**6- وَالرُّسْلِ أجْمَعِهِمْ وَالتَّابِعِيْن  َ لَهُمْ          

مِنْ دُوْنِ أَنْ يَعْدِلوا عَمَّا إليهِ هُدُوا         


7- أَزْكَى صَلاةٍ مَعَ التّسْليْمِ دَائِمَةً       

مَا إِنْ لَهَا أَبَدَاً حَدٌّ وَلاَ أَمَدُ           *  *
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*8- وَبَعْدُ ذِي في أُصُوْلِ الدِّيْنِ ( جَوهَرةٌ

فَرِيْدَةٌ ) بِسَنَا التَّوحِيْدِ تَتَّقِدُ


9- بِشَرْحِ كُلِّ عُرَى الإِسْلامِ كَافِلةٌ   
* *
* *وَنَقْضِ كُلِّ الذي أَعْداؤهُ عَقَدُوا         


10- وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي مِنْ لَوازِمِهَا        
* *
* *وَ أَحْمَدُ اللهَ مِنْهُ الْعَوْنُ والرَّشَدُ       


11- وَاللهَ أَسْـأَلُ مِنْـهُ رَحْمَـةً وهُـدىً
* *
* *فَضْـلاً وَمَـا لِيَّ إِلاَّ اللهُ مُسْتَنَـدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
*
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*مقدمةٌ

*
*في براءةِ المتَّبِعيْن.
مِنْ جَرَاءَةِ المبدِّعين. وافتراءَاتِ المبتدعين.*


 
*12- إِنّي بَرَاءٌ مِنَ الأَهْوا وَمَا وَلَدَتْ 
*

 
*وَوَالدِيْها الحَيَارى سَاءَ مَا وَلَدُوا  
*


*13- وَاللهِ لَسـْتُ بِجَهْمِيٍّ أَخَا جَدَلٍ  
*

 
*يَقُوْلُ في اللهِ قَوْلاً غَيْرَ مَا يَرِدُ  
*


*14-* *يُكَذِّبُونَ بِأَسْمَاءِ الإِلهِ وَأوْ             *** صَافٍ لَهُ بَلْ لِذاتِ اللهِ قَدْ جَحَدُوا   
*

 
*15- كَلَّا وَلسْتُ لِرَبِّي مِنْ مُشَبِّهَةٍ*

 
*إِذْ مَنْ يُشَبِّهُهُ مَعْبوْدُهُ جَسَدُ           

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*16- وَلاَ بِمُعْتَزليٍّ أَوْ أَخَا جَبَرٍ      * 

*في السَّيئاتِ عَلى الأَقْدَارِ يَنْتَقِدُ*


* 17-* *كَلّا وَلَسـْتُ بِشيْعيٍّ أَخَا دَغَلٍ  * 

*في قَلْبِهِ لِصِحَابِ الْمُصْطَفَى حُقَدُ   * 


*18- كَلاّ وَلاَ نَاصِبيٍّ ضِدَّ ذَلِكَ بَلْ    * 

*حُبُّ الصَّحَابَةِ ثُمَّ الآلِ نَعْتَقِدُ        

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html
* *http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
* *``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**19- وَمَا أَرِسْطُو وَلاَ الطُّوْسِيْ أئمَّتَنَا 

وَلاَ ابنُ سَبْعِيْنَ ذَاكَ الْكاَذِبُ الفَنِدُ  


20- وَلاَ ابنُ سِيْنَا وَفَارَابِيْهِ  قُدْوَتَنَا     

وَلاَ الّذِي لِنُصُوصِ الشَّرِّ يَسْتَنِدُ     


21-  مُؤَسِّسُ الزَّيْغِ وَالإِلْحَادِ حَيْثُ يَرَى 

كُلَّ الْخَلائقِ بِالْبَارِي قَدِ اتّحدوا 


22- مَعْبُودُهُ كُلُّ شَيءٍ في الْوُجُوْدِ بَدَا        

الكَلْبُ وَالقِرْدُ وَالخِنْزِيْرُ وَالأَسَدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
*
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*23- وَلاَ الطَّرَائقُ وَالأَهْوَاءُ وَالْبدعُ الـ**       ـضُّلاَّلُ مِمَّنْ عَلَى الوَحْيَيْنِ يَنْتَقِدُ 


24-* *وَلاَ نُحَكِّمُ في النّصِّ الْعُقُوْلَ وَلاَ      

**نَتَائِجَ  الْمَنْطِقِ المْمحُوْقِ نَعْتَمِدُ        

*
 *25- لَكِنْ لَنَا نَصُّ آيَاتِ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا     
*
 *عَنِ الرَّسُوْلِ رَوَى الأَثْبَاتُ مُعْتَمَدُ  

*
 *26- لَنَا نُصُوْصُ الصَّحِيْحَيْنِ اللّذَيْنِ لَهَا      
*
 *أَهْلُ الوِفَاقِ وَأهْلُ الخُلْفِ قَدْ شَهِدُوا 

*
 *27- وَالأَربَعُ السُّنَنُ الغُرُّ التي اشْتَهَرَتْ    
*
 *كُلٌّ إلَى المُصْطَفى يَعْلو لَهُ سَنَدُ       

*
 *28- كَذَا الْمُوَطّا مَعَ المُسْتَخْرَجَا  تِ* *لَنَا 
*
 *كَذَا المَسَانِيْدُ للْمُحْتَجِّ مُسْتَنَدُ    


29-** مُسْتَمْسِكِيْن  َ بِهَا مُسْتسْلِمِيْنَ* *لَهَا       
*
 *عَنْهَا نَذُبُّ الْهَوَى إِنّا لَهَا عَضُدُ      
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في*
 *تحقيـق العقيـدة* *
http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
  *30- وَلاَ نُصـِيْخُ لِعَصْرِيٍّ يَفُوْهُ بِمَـا                * 

 *يُنَاقِـضُ الشَّـرْعَ أوْ إيَّـاهُ يَعْتَقِـدُ        * 


 *31- يَرَى الطَّبيِعَةَ في الأَشْيَا مُؤثِّرَةً  * 

 *أَيْنَ الطَّبِيعَةُ يَا مَخْذُوْلُ إِذْ وُجِدُوا ؟*


 *32- وَمَا مَجَلَّاتُهُمْ وِرْدِي وَلاَ صَدَرِي  * 

 *وَمَا لِمُعْتَنِقِيْه  َا في الفَلاَحِ يَدُ         * 


 *33- إِذْ يُدْخِلُوْنَ بِهَا عَادَاتِهِمْ وَسَجَا      * *يَاهُمْ وحكمَ طَوَاغِيْتٍ لَهُمْ طَرَدوا   * 


 *34- مُحَسِّنِيْنَ لَهَا كيما تَرُوْجُ عَلَى             * 

 *عُمْي الْبَصَائِرِ مِمَّن فَاتَهُ الرَّشَدُ      *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html
* *http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
* *``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
35- مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ قَدْ أَضْحَى زَنَادِقَةٌ      

كَثِيْرُهُمْ لِسَبِيْلِ الغَيِّ قَدْ قَصَدُوا  


**36- يَرَوْنَ أَنْ تَبْرُزَ الأُنْثَى بِزِيْنَتِهَا          

وَبَيْعَهَا الْبُضْعَ  تَأْجِيْلاً وَتَنْتقِدُ


37- مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ بِالإِفْرَنْجِ قَدْ شُغِفُوْا    

بِهُمْ تَزَيّوا وَفي زَيّ التُّقى زَهِدُوا     


38- وَبِالْعَوَائِد  ِ مِنْهُمْ كُلِّهَا اتّصَفُوا          

وَفِطْرَةَ اللهِ تَغَييراً لَهَا اعْتَمَدُوا            


39-  عَلَى صَحَائِفِهِمْ يَا صَاحِ قَدْ عَكَفُوا      

وَلَوْ تَلَوْتَ كِتَابَ اللهِ مَا سَجَدُوا   *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*40- وَعَنْ تَدَبُّرِ حُكْمِ الشَّرعِ قَدْ صُرِفُوا    * 

*وَفي الْمَجَلاَّتِ كُلَّ الذّوْقِ قَدْ وَجَدُوا * 


*41- وَللشَّوَارِبِ أَعْفُوا واللِّحَى نَتَفُوا     * 

*تَشَبُّهَاً وَمَجَارَاةً وَمَا اتَّأَدُوا          * 


*42- قالوا  رُقِيَّاً فَقُلْنَا لِلْحَضِيْضِ نَعَمْ      * 

*تُفْضُوْنَ مِنْهُ إِلَى سِجِّيْنَ مُؤْتَصَدُ      * 


*43- ثَقَافَةٌ مِنْ سَمَاجٍ  سَاءَ مَا أَلِفُوا       * 

*حَضَارَةٌ مِنْ مُرُوْجٍ هُمْ لَهَا عَمَدُوا* 


*44- عَصْرِيَّةٌ عَصَرَتْ خُبثَاً فَحَاصِلُهَا     * 

*سُمٌّ نَقِيْعٌ  وَيَا أَغْمَارُ فازْدَرِدُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*45- مَوْتٌ وَسَمُّوْهُ تَجْدِيْدَ الْحَيَاةِ فَيَا     * 

*ليْتَ الدُعَاةَ لَهَا في الرَّمْسِ قَدْ لُحِدُوا* 


*46- دُعَاةُ سُوْءٍ  إِلَى السَّوْأى تَشَابَهَتِ الْـ        * *قُلُوْبُ مِنْهُمْ و في الإضْلاَلِ قَدْ جَهِـدُوا   * 


*47 – مَا بَيْنَ مُسْتَعْلِنٍ مِنْهُمْ وَمُسْتَتِرٍ        * 

*وَمُسْتَبِدٍّ وَمَنْ بِالْغَيْرِ مُحْتَشِدُ                 *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*48- لَهُمْ إِلَى دَرَكَاتِ الشَّرِّ أَهْوِيَةٌ        * 

*لَكِنْ إِلَى دَرَجَاتِ الخَيْرِ مَا صَعَدُوا           * 



 *49- وَ في الضَّلاَلاَتِ والأَهْوَا لَهُمْ شُبَهٌ   * 


 *وَعَنْ سَبِيْلِ الْهُدَى والحَقِّ قَدْ بَلِدُوا*



 *50- صُمٌّ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوْا بُكْمٌ وَلَوْ نَطَقُوا     * 


 *عُمْيٌ وَلَوْ نَظَرُوا بُهْتٌ بِمَا شَهِدُوا           * 



 *51- عَمُوا عَنْ الحقَّ صُمُّوا عَنْ تّدَبُّرِهِ     * 


 *عَنْ قَوْلِهِ خَرِسُوْا في غَيِّهم سَمَدُوا          * 



 *52- كَأَنَّهُمْ إِذْ تَرَى خُشْبٌ مُسَنَّدَةٌ        * 


 *وَتَحْسَبُ الْقَوْمَ أيْقَاظاً وَقَدْ رَقَدُوا             * 



 *53- بَاعُوا بِهَا الدِّيْنَ طَوْعاً عَنْ تَرَاضِ وَمَا* 


 *بَالَوا بِذَا حَيْثُ عِنْدَ اللهِ قَدْ كَسَدُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*54- يَا غُرْبَةَ الدِّيْنِ والمُسْتـَمْسِك  يْنَ بِهِ       * 

*كَقَابِضِ الْجَمْرِ صَبْرَاً وَهْوَ يَتَّقِدُ              * 


*55- المُقْبِلِيْنَ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ غُرْبَتِهِ               * 

*وَالمُصْلِحِيْن  َ إِذا مَا غَيْرُهُمْ فَسَدُوا             * 


*56- إِنْ أَعْرَضَ النَّاسُ عَنْ تِبْيَانِهِ نَطَقُوا    * 

*بِهِ وَإِنْ أَحْجَمُوا عَنْ نَصْرهِ نَهَدُوا            * 


*57- هَذَا وَقَـدْ آنَ نَظْمُ الْعِقْـدِ مُعْتَصِمَاً           * 

*بِاللهِ حَسْبي عَليْـهِ جـَلَّ  أَعْتَمِـدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*أَبـوابُ أُمُـور الـدِّين.


58- والدِّيْنُ قَوْلٌ بِقَلْبٍ واللِّسَانِ وأعْـ     ـمَالٌ بِقَلْبٍ وَبِالأَرْكَانِ مُعْتَمِدُ 


59- يَزْدَادُ بالذِّكْرِ وَالطَّاعَاتِ ثُمَّ لَهُ 

بِالذَّنْبِ وَالْغَفْلةِ النُّقْصَانُ مُطَّرِدُ


60- وَ أَهْلُهُ فِيْهِ مَفْضُوْلٌ وَفَاضِلُهُ 

           مِنْهُمْ ظَلُومٌ وَسَبَّاقٌ وَمُقْتَصِدُ 


61- وَ هَاكَ مَـا سَأَلَ الـرُّوْحُ الأَمِيْنُ رَسُـوْ                     لَ اللهِ عَنْ شَرْحِهِ وَالصَّحْبُ قَدْ شَهِـدُوا


62- فَكَانَ ذَاكَ الْجَـوَابُ الدِّيْنَ أَجْمَعَـهُ  

 فَافْهَمْـهُ عِقْدَاً صَفَا ما شَابَهُ  عُقَـدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*بَابُ الإيمانِ باللهِ تعالى 
وأَسمائهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ


63- باللهِ نُؤْمِنُ فَرْدٌ وَاحِدٌ أَحَدٌ        

        وَلَمْ يَلِدْ لاَ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ هُوَ الصَّمَدُ   


64- وَلاَ إِلَهَ وَلاَ رَبَّ سِوَاهُ وَلَمْ     

  يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوَاً مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَحَدُ        


65- حَيٌّ سَمِيْعٌ بَصِيْرٌ جَلَّ  مُقْتَدِرٌ   

   عَدْلٌ حَكِيْمٌ  عَليْمٌ قَاهِرٌ صَمَدُ    


66- هُوَ الْعَليُّ هُوَ الأَعْلى هُوَ المُتَعَا          لي كُلُّ مَعْنَى عُلُوِّ اللهِ نَعْتَقِدُ     


67- قَهْراً وَقَدْرَاً وَذَاتَاً جَلَّ خَالِقُنَا     

    مَا حَلَّ فِينَا وَلاَ بالْخَلْقِ مُتَّحِدُ  

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* 68- في سَبْعِ آيٍ مِنَ القُرآنِ صَرَّحَ بِاسْـ         ـتَوَى عَلَى العَرْشِ رَبّي فَهْوَ مُنْفَرِدُ


69- وَلَفْظُ فوقٍ أتَى مَعَ الاقْتـِرانِ بِمِنْ   

  وَدُوْنَهَا لِمُرِيْدِ الحَقِّ مُسْتَنَدُ    


70- وَفي السَّماءِ اتلُهَا في المُلْكِ وَاضِحَةً 

       وَكَمْ حَدِيْثاً بِهَا يَعْلُوا بِهِ السَّنَدُ    


71- وَتَعْرُجُ الرُّوْحُ وَالأَمْلاكُ صَاعِدَةً  

   أمَا إلى رَبِّهِمْ نَحْوَ الْعُلى صَعَدُوا    


72- وَهَكذَا يَصْعَدُ المَقْبُوْلُ مِنْ عَمَلٍ   

  مِنَ العِبَادِ لِمَنْ إيّاهُ قَدْ عَبَدُوا     


73- كَذا عُرُوْجُ رَسُولِ اللهِ حِيْنَ سَرَى 

     قُلْ لي إلى مَنْ لَهُ قَدْ كَانَ مُصْطَعدُ ؟ 


74- وَحِيْنَ خُطْبَتِهِ في جَمْع حَجَّتِهِ    

  أَشَارَ رَأْسٌ لَهُ نَحْوَ العُلَى وَيَدُ   


75- أَلَيْسَ يَشْهَدُ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ جَلَّ عَلَى   

    تَبْلِيْغِهِ ثُمَّ أَهْلُ الجَمْعِ قَدْ شَهِدُوا 


76- وَسَنَّ رَفْعَ المَصَلِّي في تَشَهُّدِهِ    

     سبَّاحَةً لِعُلُوِّ اللهِ يَعْتَقِدُ      


77- وَكُلُّ دَاعٍ إِلى مَنْ رَافعٌ يَدَهُ ؟* 

إِلاّ إلى مَنْ يَجِي مِنْ عِنْدِهِ المَدَدُ  


78- وَكَمْ لِهَذَا برَاهِيْنَاً مُؤَيِّدَةً      

     وَحِيْنَ يَسْمَعُهَا الجَهْميُّ يَرْتَعِدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
* 79- وَنَحْنُ نُثْبتُ مَا الْوَحْيَانِ تُثْبِتُهُ     

     مِنْ أَنَّ ذَا الْعَرْشِ فَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ مُنْفَرِدُ


80- يَدْنـُوَ كَمَا شَاءَ مِمَّنْ شَا وَيَفْعَلُ مَا  

 يَشَا وَلاَ كَيْفَ في وَصْفٍ لَهُ يَرِدُ  


81- وَكُلُّ أَسْمَائهِ الحُسْنَى نُقِرُّبِهَا     

مِمَّا عَلِمْنَا وَ مِمَّا اسْتأْثَرَ الأَحَدُ  


82- مُسْتَيْقِينِيْ  نَ بِمَا دَلَّتْ عَلِيْهِ وَمِنْ    

    ثَلاثَةِ  الأوْجُهِ اعْلمْ ذِكْرَها يَرِدُ  


83- دَلَّتْ عَلَى ذَاتِ مَوْلاَنَا مُطَابقةً     

     بِهِ تَليْقُ بِهَا الرَّحْمنُ مُنْفَرِدُ       


84- كَذَا تَضَمَّنَتِ الْمُشْتَقَّ مِنْ صِفَةٍ     

    نَحْوَ الْعَلِيْمِ بِعِلْمٍ  ثُمَّ تَطَّرِدُ   


85- كَذَلِكَ اسْتَلْزَمَتْ بَاقي الصِّفَاتِ كَمَا   

        لِلْقُدْرَةِ اسْتَلْزَمَ الرَّحْمنُ  وَالصَّمَدُ  


86- وَكُلُّ مَا جَاءَ في الْوحْيـَيْنِ مِنْ  صِفَةٍ 

   للهِ نُثْبِتُهَا والنَّصَّ نَعْتَمِدُ          


87- صِفَاتُ ذَاتٍ وَأَفْعَالٌ نُمِرُّ وَلاَ      

    نَقُوْلُ كَيْفَ وَلاَ نَنْفي كَمَنْ جَحَدُوا


88- لَكِنْ عَلَى مَا بِمَوْلاَنَا يَليْقُ كَمَا  

 أرَادَهُ وَعَناَهُ اللهُ نَعْتَقِدُ            


89- وَفي الشَّهادَةِ عِلْمُ القَلْبِ مُشْتَرَطٌ  

     يَقِيْنُهُ اُنْقَدْ قَبُوْلٌ لَيْسَ يُفْتَقَدُ   


90- إِخْلاصُكَ الصِّدْقُ فِيْهَا مَعْ مَحَبَّتِهَا  

       كَذَا الْوَلاَ وَالْبَرا فيها لَهَا عُمُدُ     


91- فيهِ تُوالي أولى التّقْوَى وَتنْصُرُهُمْ       

    وَكُلُّ أَعْدائـهِ إِنَّـا لَهُـمْ   لَعَـدُو*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*فَصْــلٌ*

* [في بيان الشرك بالله سبحانه وتعالى ]*

*
* 92- والشِّرْكُ جَعْلُكَ نِدّاً لِلإِلهِ وَلَمْ* 

*عَلَى           يُشارِكِ اللهَ في تَخْليْقِنَا أَحَدُ

*
*93- تَدْعُوْهُ  تَرْجُوْهُ تَخْشَاهُ وَتَقْصِدُهُ*

* لِدَفْعِ شَرٍّ وَمِنهُ الْخَيْرَ تَرْتَفِدُ

*
* 94- وَعِلْمُهُ بِكَ مَعْ سَمْعِ الدُّعَاءِ وَقُدْ* *رَةٍ وسُلْطَانِ غَيْبٍ فيْهِ تَعْتَقِدُ

*
* 95- مَثْلَ الأُلى بِدُعَا الأَمْوَاتِ قَدْ هَتَفُوا*

* يَرْجُوْنَ نَجْدَتَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا لُحِدُوا

*
* 96- وَكَمْ نُذُوْرَاً وَقُرْبَانَاً لَهَا صَرَفوا* 

* ظُلْمَاً وَمِنْ أَنْفَسِ الْمَنْقُوْشِ كَمْ نَقَدُوا*



*97- وَكَمِ قِبَابَاً عَلِيْهَا زُخْرِفَتْ وَلَهَا*

*     أُعْلِي النَّسِيْجُ كِسَاءً لَيْسَ يُفْتَقَدُ*



* 98- فَهُمْ يَلُوْذُوْنَ في دَفْعِ الشُّرُورِ بِهَا*

*      كَمَا لَهَا في قَضَا الْحَاجَاتِ قَدْ قَصَدُوا*



* 99- وَيَصْرِفُونَ لَهَا كُلَّ الْعِبَادَةِ دُوْ* *نَ اللهِ جَهْرَاً وَلِلتّوحِيْد قَدْ جَحَدُوا*



* 100- إِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ هَذِهِ الأَفْعَالُ يَا عُلَمَا* 

*         شِرْكَاً فَمَا الشِّرْكُ ؟  قولوا لي أَوِ ابْتَعِدُوا      * 



*101- إِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ هَـذِهِ شِرْكَاً فَليْسَ* 

*وَجْـهِ الْبَسِيْطَةِ شِرْكٌ قَـطُّ يُنْتَقَـدُ                 * 



* * من إضافة المحقق للتوضيح.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*بابُ الإِيمـانِ بالمـلائكـة

102- وَبِالْمَلاَئِك  َةِ الرُّسْلِ الْكِرامِ عِبَا        دِ اللهِ نُؤْمِنُ خَابوا مَنْ لَهُمْ عَبَدُوا


103- مِنْ دُوْنِ رَبِّي تَعَالَى وَالتَّبَابُ لِمَنْ      

   كَانُوا لَهُ وَلَهُمْ والْمُرْسَليْنَ عَدُو 


104- بَلْ هُمْ عِبَادٌ كِرَامٌ يَعْمَلَوْنَ بِأَمْـ     ـرِ اللهِ ليْسَ لَهُ نِدٌّ وَلاَ وَلَدُ


105-     مِنْهُمْ أَميْنٌ لِوَحْيِ اللهِ يُبْلِغُهُ      

 لِرُسْلِهِ وَهْوَ جِبْرِيْلٌ بِهِ يَفِدُ 


106- وَللرِّيَاحِ وَقَطْرٍ وَالسَّحَابِ فَمِيْـ     ـكَالٌ بِذَاكَ إِليْه‎ِ الْكِيْلُ وَالْعَدَدُ 


107- كَذَاكَ بالصُّوْرِ إِسْرافيْلُ وُكِّلَ وَهْـ        ـوَ الآنَ مُنْتَظِرٌ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ الصَّمَدُ 


108- وَحَامِلُوا الْعَرْشِ مَعْ مَنْ حَوْلَهُمْ ذُكِرُوا    

وَزَائِرُوا بَيْتِهِ الْمَعْمُوْرِ مَا افْتُقِدُوا


109- والحَافِظُوْنَ عَليْنَـا الكَاتِبُوْنَ لِمَا  

        نَسْعَـَى وفي الْحَشْرِ إِذْ يُؤْتَى بِهِمْ شَهِدُوا 


110-  وَآخَرُوْنَ بِحِفْظِ  العَبْدِ قَدْ وُكِلُوا       

حَتَّى إِذا جَاءهُ المَقْدُورُ لَمْ يَفِدُوا


111- وَالْمَوْتُ وُكِّلَ حَقَّاً بِالْوَفَاة لِرُو      حِ الْعَبدِ قَبْضاً إذَا مِنْها خلا الجَسَدُ


112- وَمُنْكَرٌ وِنَكِيْرٌ  وُكِّلاَ بِسُؤَا            لِ العَبْدِ في القَبْرِ عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْتَقِدُ


113- كَذَاكَ رِضْوَانُ في أَعْوَانِهِ خَزَنُوا        

 لِجَنَّةِ الخُلْدِ بُشْرَى مَنْ بِهَا وُعِدُوا 


114- كَذَا زَبَانِيَةُ النِّيْرَانِ يَقْدُمُهُمْ            

 في شَأْنِهَا مَالِكٌ بِالْغيْظِ يَتَّقِدُ          


115- وَآخَرُوْنَ فَسَيَّاحُوْنَ حَيْثُ أَتوَا    

 مَجَالِسَ الذِّكْرِ حَفُّوا مَنْ بِهَا قَعَدُوا   


116- وَغَيْرُهُمْ  مِنْ جُنُوْدٍ لَيْسَ يَعْلمُهَا  

إِلاَّ الْعَـلِيْـمُ الْخَبِـيرُ الْوَاحِـدُ الأَحَـدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*بَابُ  
   الإيمانِ بِكُتْبِ اللهِ المُنْزَلَة


117- وَكُتْبُهُ بِالْهُدَى وَالْحَقِّ مُنْزَلَةٌ   

 نُوْرَاً وَذِكْرَىً وَبُشْرَى للّذِيْنَ هُدُوا


118- ثُمَّ القُرَآن‎ُ كَلاَمُ اللهِ لَيْسَ كَمَا  

  قَالَ الَّذيْنَ عَلى الإِلْحَادِ قَدْ مَرَدُوا   


119- جَعْدٌ وَجَهْمٌ وَبِشْرٌ ثُمَّ شِيْعَتُهُمْ     

   أَلاَ فَبُعْدَاً لَهُمْ بُعْدَاً وَقَدْ بَعِدُوا 


120- تَكَلَّـمَ اللهُ رَبُّ العَالَميْنَ بِهِ     

  قَوْلاً وَ أَنْزَلَهُ وَحْيَاً بِهِ  الرَّشَدُ 


121- نَتْلُوْهُ نَسْمَعُهُ نَرَاهُ نَكْتُبـُهُ      

   خَطّاً وَنَحْفَظُهُ بِالْقَلْبِ نَعْتَقِدُ 


122- وَكُلُّ أَفْعَالِنَا مَخْلُوْقَةٌ  وَكَذَا   

   آلاتُنَا الرَّقُّ والأَقْلامُ وَالْمُدَدُ  


123- وَلَيْسَ مَخْلُوْقَاً  الْقُرآنُ  حَيْثُ  تُلِي

أَوْ خُطَّ فَهْوَ كَلاَمُ اللهِ مُسْتَرَدُ 


124- وَالْوَاقِفُوْن  َ فَشَرٌّ نِحْلَـةً وَكَـذَا    

  لَفْظِيَّةٌ سَاءَ مَا رَاحُوا وَمَا قَصَـدُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في*
* تحقيـق العقيـدة* 

*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html*

* http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463*
* ``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*بَابُ الإيمانِ بالرُّسُلِ، عَليْهِمُ السّلام*


* 125- وَالرُّسْلُ حَقٌّ بِلاَ تَفْرِيْقَ بَيْنَهُمُ   * 

 * وَكُلُّهُمْ لَلصِّرَاطِ الْمُسْتَقِيْمِ هُدُوا* 


* 126- وَبِالْخَوَارِق  ِ وَالإِعْجَازِ أَيَّدَهُمْ  * 

 *  رَبِّي عَلَى الْحَقِّ مَا خَانُوْا وَمَا فَنَدُوا*


* 127- وَفَضَّلَ اللهُ بَعْضَ الْمُرْسَلِيْنَ عَلَى * 

 *بَعْضٍ بِمَا شَاءَ في الدُّنْيَا وَمَا وُعِدُوا*


* 128- مِنْ ذَاكَ أَعْطَى لإِبْرَاهِيْمَ* *خُلَّتَهُ* 

* كَذَا لأَحْمَدَ لَمْ يَشْرُكْهُمَا أحَدُ*


* 129- وَكَلَّمَ اللهُ مُوْسَى دُوْنَ وَاسِطَةٍ    * 

 *حَقَّاً وَخَطَّ لَهُ التَّوْرَاةَ فاعْتَمِدُوا*


* 130- وَكَانَ عِيْسَى بإِذْنِ اللهِ يُبْرِئُ مِنْ    * 

 *   عَلاَّتِ سُوْءٍ ويُحْيي الْمَيْتَ قَدْ فُقِدُوا*


* 131- والكُلُّ في دَعْوةِ التَّوْحِيْدِ مَا اخْتَلَفُوا* 


 *  أَمَّا الْفُرُوْعُ فَفِيْهَا النَّسْخَ قَدْ تَجِدُ*


* 132- إِلاَّ شَرِيْعَتَنَا الْغَرَّا فَلَيْسَ لَهَا   * 

 *مِنْ نَاسِخٍ مَا رَسَى في أرْضِهِ أُحُدُ*


*         133- إِذْ كَانَ أَحْمـدُ خَتْمَ الْمُرْسَلِيْنَ فَمَنْ*

 *  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَامَ وَحْيَاً كَاذِبٌ فَنِدُ* 


*134- وكَانَ بـِعْثَتُهُ لـِلْخَلْقِ قَاطِبَةً   * 

 *وَشَرْعُهُ شَامِلٌ لَمْ يَعْدُهُ أَحَدُ* 


* 135- وَلَـمْ يَسـَعْ أَحَـدًا عَنْها الخـروْجُ وَلَـوْ       * 

 *كَـانَ النَّبيونَ أَحْيَاءً لَهَا قَصَـدُوا *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**بَابُ الإِيمَانِ باليومِ الآخر

*
* 136- وَالْيَوْمُ الآخِرُ حَقٌّ ثُمَّ سَاعَتُهُ   * 

 *بِمُنْتَهى عِلْمِهَا الرَّحْمنُ مُنْفَرِدُ

*
* 137- وَالْمَوْتُ حَقٌّ وَمَنْ جَاءَتْ مَنِيَّتُهُ  

**بأَيِّ حَتْفٍ فَبِالْمَقْدُوْ  رِ مُفْتَقَدُ

*
* 138- مَا إِنْ لَهُ عَنْهُ مِنْ مُسْتَأْخِرٍ أَبَدَاً   * 

 *كَلاَّ وَلاَ عَنْهُ مِنْ مُسْتَقْدِمٍ يَجِدُ  

*
* 139- كُلٌّ إِلى أَجَلٍ يَجْرِي عَلَى قَدَرٍ   * 

 *مَا لاِمْرئٍ عَنْ قَضَاءِ اللهِ مُلْتَحَدُ

*
* 140- وَفِتْنَةُ الْقَبْرِ حَقّ‎ٌ وَالْعَذَابُ بِهِ   * 

 *لِكَافِرٍ وَنَعِيْمٌ لِلأُلى سَعِدُوا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**

141- وَللْقِيَامَةِ آيَاتٌ إِذَا وَجَبَتْ*

 *فَليْسَ مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ تُجْدِي وَتَلْتَحِدُ

*
 * 142- مِنْ ذَاكَ أَنْ تَسْتَبينَ الشَّمْسُ طَالِعَةً* 

 *                  مِنْ حَيْثُ مَغْربُهَا والخلْقُ قَدْ شَهِدُوا

*
 *143- كَذَاكَ دَابَّةُ أَرْضٍ أَنْ تُكَلِّمَهُمْ ( 1 )*

 *جَهْرَاً وَتَفْرُقَ بِالتَّمْييزِ مَنْ تَجِدُ

*
 * 144- نُزُوْلُ عِيْسَى لِدَجَّالٍ فَيَقْتُلَهُ*

 *                 وَفَتْحُ سَدِّ عِبَادٍ مَا لَهُمْ عَدَدُ

*
 * 145- كَذَا الدُّخَانُ وَرِيْحٌ وَهْيَ مُرْسَلَةٌ*

 *          لَقَبْضِ أَنْفُسِ مَنْ للدَّيْنِ يَعْتَقِدُ

*
 * 146- وَغَيْرُهَا مِنْ أُمُوْرٍ في الْكِتَابِ جَرَتْ*

 *         ذِكْرَى وَصَحَّ بِهَا في السُّنَّةِ السَّنَدُ* 
 


*([1])  في الأصل: كذاك دابة للأرض تكلمهم، وهو مكسور وزناً،
 ولا شك أنه من الطابع، فلذلك عدلته. ( المحقق )
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*147- وَالنَّفْخُ‎ في الصُّوْرِ حَقٌّ أَوَّلاً فَزَعٌ 
*
*فَصَعْقَةٌ فَقِيَامٌ بَعْدَ مَا رَقَدُوا


148- وَالْوَزْنُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَالأَعْمَالُ مُحْضَرَةٌ 
*
*          في الصُّحْفِ تُنْشَرُ وَالأَشْهَادُ قَدْ شَهِدُوا


149- وَالْجِسْرُ مَا بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانِي الْجَحِيْمِ كَمَا
*
*     في النَّصِّ إِنْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ لَهَا يَرِدُ 


 150 - يَجُوْزُهُ النَّاسُ بِالأَعْمَالِ تَحْمِلُهُمْ
*
*       عَلَيْهِ لَيْسَ الْقُوى وَالْعَدُّ وَالْعُدَدُ


 151- كَالْبَرْقِ والطَّرْفِ أَوْ مَرِّ الرِّيَاحَ وَكَالْـ* *ـجِيَادِ أَوْ كَرِكَابِ النُّوْقِ تَنْشَرِدُ


 152- وَذَاكَ يَعْدُو وَذَا يَمْشِي عَليْهِ وَذَا
*
*  زَحْفَاً وَذَا كُبَّ في نَارٍ بِهِ تَقِدُ


 153- وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ وَجَنَّاتُ النَّعِيْمِ وَلاَ
*
*         نَقُوْلُ تَفْنَى وَلاَ ذَا الآنَ تُفْتَقَدُ


 154- هَذي لأَعْدائهِ قَدْ أُرْصِدَتْ أَبَدَاً 
*
* وَذِي لأَحْبابِهِ وَالْكُلُّ قَدْ خَلَدُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
 *155- وَحَوْضُ أَحْمَدَ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُ خَالِقُهُ*
 
 *غَوْثاً لأُمَّتِهِ في الْحَشْرِ إِذْ تَرِدُ*

 
 * 156- وَالرُّسْلُ تَحْتَ لَوَاءِ الْحَمْدِ تُحْشَرُ إِذْ*
 
 *         ذَاكَ اللِّوَا لِخِتَامِ الرُّسْلِ يَنْعَقِدُ*


 
 * 157- كَذَا المَقَامُ لَهُ الْمَحْمُودُ حَيْثُ بِهِ*
 
 *        في شَأْنِهِ كُلُّ أَهْلِ الْجَمْعِ قَدْ حَمِدُوا*

 
 * 158- وَهْوَ الشَّفَاعَةُ في فَصْلِ الْقَضَاءِ وفي*
 
 *        فَتْحِ الْجِنَانِ لأهْلِيْهاِ إِذَا وَفَدُوا*

 
 * 159- وَفي عُصَاةِ أُولي التَّوْحِيْدِ يُخْرِجُهُمْ*
 
 *    مِنَ الْجَحِيْمِ وَيُدْرِيْهِمْ بِمَا سَجَدُوا*

 
 * 160- وَبَعْدَهُ يَشْفَعُ الأَمْلاَكُ وَالشُّهَدَا* 
 
 *  وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَتْبَاعٌ لَهُمْ سَعِدُوا* 

 
 *161- فَيُخْرجُوْنَهُ  مو فَحْمَاً قَدِ امْتَحَشُوا*
 
 *        مِنَ الجَحِيْمِ قَدِ اسّودُّوا وَقَدْ خَمَدُوا*

 
 * 162- فَيُطْرَحُوْنَ بِنَهْرٍ يَنْبُتُونَ بِهِ* 
 
 *       نَبْتَ الْحُبُوبِ بِسَيْلٍ جَاءَ يَطَّرِدُ*

 
 *163- ثُمَّ الشَّفَاعَةُ مُلْكٌ للإِلَهِ وَلاَ* 
 
 *     شَرِيْكَ جَلَّ لَهُ في مُلْكِهِ أَحَدُ*

 
 *164- فَلَيْسَ يَشْفَعُ إِلاَّ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَفي*
 
 *         مَنْ شَاءَ حِيْنَ يَشَاءُ الْوَاحِدُ الصَّمَدُ*

 
 * 165- وَيُخْرِجُ اللهُ أَقْوَامَاً بِرَحْمَتِهِ* 
 
 *   بِلاَ شَفَاعَةَ لاَ يُحْصَى لَهُمْ عَدَدُ*

 
 *166- وَلَيْسَ يَخْلُدُ في نَارِ الجَحيْمِ سِوَى*
 
 *     مَنْ كَانَ بالكُفْرِ عَنْ مَوْلاَهُ يَبْتَعِدُ*

 
 * 167- يَا عُظْمَ مَا رَكِبـوا يـَا سُـوْءَ مـَا نَكَبُـوا                              * 
 
 *        عَنْ رَبِّهِمْ حُجِبُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ بُعِـدُوا          *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ الإيمَانِ بالنظرِ إلى اللهِ عزَّ وَجلَّ 
في الدارِ الآخِرَة


168- وَالْمُؤْمِنُوْ  نَ يَرَوْنَ اللهَ خَالِقَهُمْ
*
*يَوْمَ اللِّقَا وَعْدُهُ الصِّدْقُ الذِي وُعِدُوا


 169- يَرَوْنَهُ في مَقَامِ الْحَشْرِ حِيْنَ يُنَا * *دِيْهِمْ لِيَتَّبِعِ الأَقْوَامُ مَا عَبَدُوا


 170- فَيَتْبَعُ الْمُجْرِمُ الأَنْدَادَ تَقْدُمُهُمْ
*
*             إِلى جَهَنَّمَ وِرْدَ اً سَاءَ مَا وَرَدُوا


 171- وَالْمُؤْمِنُوْ  نَ لِمَوْلاَهُمْ قَدِ انْتَظَرُوا
*
*إِذَا تَجَلَّى لَهُمْ سُبْحَانَهُ سَجَدُوا


 172- إِلاَّ الْمُنَافَقُ يَبْقَى ظَهْرُهُ طَبَقَاً
*
*      إِذْ في الْحَيَاةِ إِذَا قِيْلَ اسْجُدُوا مَرَدُوا


 173- كَذَا الزِّيَادَةُ في يَوْمِ الْمَزِيْدِ إِذَا
*
*        عَلَى النَّجَائِبِ للرَّحْمَانِ قَدْ وَفَدُوا


 174- فَالأَنبِيَاءُ كَذَا الصِّدِّيْقُ وَالشُّهَدَا 
*
*    عَلَى مَنَابِرَ نُوْرٍ في الْعُلا قَعَدُوا


175- وَغَيْرُهُمْ مِنْ أُولى التقْوَى مَجَالِسُهُمْ
*
*        كُثْبَانُ مِسْكٍ أَلاَ يَا نِعْمَتِ الْمُهُدُ 


 176- مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ أَشْرَفَ الرَّحْمَنُ جَلَّ وَنَا * *دَاهُمْ سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّهم شَهِدُوا


 177- يَرَوْنَهُ جَهْرَةً لاَ يَمْتَرُوْنُ كَمَا
*
*   للشَّمسِ صَحْوَاً يَرَى مَنْ مَا بِهِ رَمَدُ


 178- هُنَاكَ يَذْهَلُ كُلٌّ عَنْ نَعِيْمِهِمُ
*
*بِذَا النَّعِيْمِ فَيَا نُعْمَى لَهُمْ  حُمِدُوا


 179- وَذَا لَهُمْ أَبَـدَاً في كـُلِّ جُمْعَتِهِـمْ 

بُشْرَى وَطُوْبَى لِمَنْ في وَفْدِهِمْ يَفِدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بابُ الإيمانِ بالقدرِ خَيْرِهِ وَشَرِّهِ

180-كَذَاكَ بَالْقَدَرِ الْمَقْدُوْرِ نُؤْمِنُ مِنْ  

**خَيْرٍ وَشَرٍّ وَذَا في دِيْنِنَا عُمُدُ  


181- وَلاَ مُنَافَاةَ بَيْنَ الشَّرْعِ وَالْقَدَرِ الْـ  * *ـمَحْتُومِ لَكِنْ أُوْلُوا الأَهْوَاءِ قَدْ مَرَدُوا 


 182- فَإِنَّ الإِيْمَانَ بِالأَقْدَارِ مُرْتَبِطٌ    
*
*بِالشَّرْعِ ذَا دُوْنَ هَذَا لَيْسَ يَنْعَقِدُ


 183- إِيَّاهُ نَعْبُدُ إِذْعَانَاً لِشِرْعَتِهِ  

**بِالنَّهْيِّ مُنْزَجِرِيْنَ الأَمْرَ نَعْتَمِدُ 


184- وَنَسْتَعِيْنُ عَلى كُلِّ الأُمُوْر بِهِ 

**إِذْ كُلُّهَا قَدَرٌ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ تَرِدُ 


185- أَحَاطَ عِلْمَاً بِهَا رَبِّي وَقَدَّرَهَا  
*
*في اللَّوْحِ جَفَّتْ بِهَا الأَقْلاَمُ وَالْمُدَدُ

**
186- مِنْ قَبْلِ إِيْجَادِهَا حَقَّاً وَسَطَّرَهَا 
*
*دِقَّاً وَجُلاًّ وَمَنْ يَشْقَى وَمَنْ سَعِدُوا


 187- كَيْفيّةٌ وَزَمَانٌ وَالْمَكَانُ فَلاَ   
*
*يَعْدُو امْرُؤٌ مَا قَضَاهُ الْوَاحِدُ الصَّمَدُ


 188- بِقَوْلِ كُنْ مَا يَشَا أَمْضَى بِقُدْرَتِهِ  
*
*بِالْخَلْقِ وَالأَمْرِ ربُّ الْعَرْشِ مُنْفَرِدُ


 189- وَقُدْرَةُ الْعَبْدِ حَقَّاً مَعْ مَشِيْئَتِهِ   
*
*لَكِنْ لِمَا شَاءَ مِنْهُ اللهُ نَعْتَقِدُ


 190- إِذْ كَانَ ذَاتَاً وَفِعْلاً  كُلُّهُ عَدَمٌ   
*
*إِلاَّ إِذَا جَاءَهُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  الْمَدَدُ  


 191- مَنْ يَهْـدِهِ اللهُ فَهْوَ الْمُهْتدي وَكَـذَا
*
*مَـنْ شَـاءَ إِضْـلاَلَـهُ أَنّى لَـهُ الرَّشَـدُ 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*مجمل‎ُ أرْكَانِ الإِسلام


192- هَذَا وَقَدْ بُنِيَ الإِسْلاَمُ فَادْرِ عَلَى  

خَمْسِ دَعَائِمَ فَاحْفَظْ إِنَّها العُمُدُ 


193-  هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ فَاعْلَمْ وَالصّلاَةُ مَعَ الزَّ        كَاةِ وَالصَّوْمِ ثُمَّ الحَجِّ فَاعْتَمِدُوا 


194- وَذَرْوةُ الدِّيْنِ أَعْلاَهَا الْجِهَـادُ حِمَىً      

                  لِحَقِّهِ وَلأَهْلِ الْكُفْر‎ِ مُضْطَهَـدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*جَامِعُ وَصْفِ الإِحْسَان

195- هَذَا وِالإحْسَانُ في سِرٍّ وَفي عَلَنٍ  

أَصْلٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ عَنْ خَيْرِ الْوَرَى يَرِدُ 


196- أَنْ تَعْبُـدَ اللهَ بِاسْتِحْضَـارِ رُؤْيَتِـهِ           

           إِيَّاكَ ثُمَّ كَمَـنْ إِيَّاهُ قَـدْ شَهِـدُوا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ*
*نواقضِ الإِسلام، أَعَاذَنَا اللهُ مِنْهَا*

 
 *197- ولَيْسَ يَخْرج مِنْ الإِسْلاَمِ دَاخِلُهُ* 
 
 *إِلاَّ بِإِنْكَارِ مَا فيْهِ بِهِ يَرِدُ* 

 
 * 198-  أَمَّا الْمَعَاصِي الَّتي مِنْ دُوْنِ ذَاكَ فَلاَ  * 
 
 * تَكْفِيْرَ إِلاَّ لِمَنْ لِلْحِلِّ يَعْتَقِدُ * 
 

 
 * 199- وَالْكُفْرُ إِنْ كَانَ عَنْ جَهْلِ الْكفُوْرِ فَتَكْـ  * *ـذِيْبٌ كَكُفْرِ قُرَيْشٍ حِيْنَمَا مَرَدُوا * 
 

 
 * 200-  أَوْ كَانَ عَنْ عِلْمِهِ فَهْوَ الْجُحُوْدُ كَكُفَّـ  * *ـارِ الْيهودِ الأُلَى بِالْمُصْطَفَى جَحَدُوا*
 
 
 * 201- أوْ بِالإِبَاءِ مَعَ الإِقْرَارِ فَهْوَ عِنَا * *دٌ كَالرَّجِيْمِ إِذِ الأمْلاكُ قَدْ سَجَدُوا*

 
 * 202- أَوْ أَبْطَنَ الْكُفْرَ بِالإِسْلاَمِ مُسْتَتِرَاً   * 
 
 *فَهْوَ النِّفَاقُ فَهَذي أَرْبَعٌ تَرِدُ*

 
 * 203- مُقَابِلاَتٌ لِقَوْلِ الْقَلْبِ مَعْ عَمَلٍ * 
 
 * مِنْهُ وَقَوْلِ لِسَانٍ مَعْهُ يَنْعَقِدُ*


 
 * 204- كَذَا لِسَائِرِ أَعْمَالِ الْجَوَارِحِ فَاعْــ  * *  ـلَمْ أَرْبَعٌ قَابَلَتْهَا فَاسْتَوَى الْعَـدَدُ   *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ شِرْكٍ دُوْنَ شِرْك. 
وَكُفْرٍ دُوْنَ كُفْر.    * 
* وَظُلْمٍ دُوْنَ ظُلْم.
 وَفُسُوْقٍ دُوْنَ فُسُوْق.
وَنِفَاقٍ دُوْنَ نِفَاق.*
*

205- وَالشِّرْكُ قَدْ جَاءَ مِنْهُ أَصْغَرٌ وَهُوَ الْرِّ* * يَاءُ مِمَّنْ سِوَى الرَّحْمنِ مَا عَبَدُوا 


206- كَمَنْ يُصَلِّى لِرَبِّي ثَمَّ زِيَّنَها   

**لِمَا يَرَى أَنْ إِليْهِ نَاظِرٌ أَحَدُ
 

207- كَذَلِكَ الْحَلْفُ بِالْمَخْلُوْقِ مِنْ وَثَنٍ       
*
*كَذَا الأَمَانَةُ  وَالآبَاءُ وَالْوَلَدُ


 208- وَبِالشَّهَادَة  ِ فَالسَّاهِي يكفّرُ كَي    

**يُقِرَّ في الْقَلْبِ مَعْنَاهَا وَيَرْتَصِدُ 


209- وَنَحْوَ لَوْلاَ فُلاَنٌ كَانَ كَيْتَ وَمَا 

**شَاءَ الإِلهُ وَشِئْتَ الْكُلُّ مُنْتَقَدُ 


210- وَهَكَذَا كُلُّ لَفْظٍ فيْهِ تَسْوِيَةٌ  

**بِاللهِ جَلَّ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ يَعْتَقِدُ  


211- وَلاَنْتِفَاءِ التَّسَاوي جَازَ ثُمَّ مَكَا * *نَ الواوِ نَصَّاً وَأَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ مَا انْتَقَدُوا 


212-  وَالْكُفْرُ و‎الْظُّلْمُ فَاعْلَمْ وَالْفُسُوْقُ كَذَا الـ * *ـنِّفَاقُ كُلٌّ عَلَى نَوْعَيْنِ قَدْ يَرِدُ


 213- فَالْكُفْرُ بِاللهِ مَعْلُوْمٌ وَسُمِّيَ بِالْـ  * *ـكُفْرِ الْقِتَالُ لِذِي الإِسْلاَمِ يَعْتَمِدُ
 

214- وَالْظُّلْمُ للِشِّركِ وَصْفٌ ثُمَّ أُطْلِقَ في   
*
*تَظَالُمِ الْخَلْقِ مِنْهُ الْغِشُّ وَالْحَسَدُ 


 215- وَالْفِسْقُ في وَصْفِ إِبْليْسَ اللَّعِيْنِ أَتَى   
*
*وَقَاذِفٍ مَا عَنِ الإِسْلاَمِ يَبْتَعِدُ


 216- كَذَا النِّفَاقُ أَتَى في الْكُفْر‎ِ أَقْبَحُهُ 

**وَجَاءَ في وَصْفِ ذي خُلْفٍ لِمَا يَعِدُ 


217- أَوْ خَاصَمُوْا فُجَرُوا أَوْ عَاهَدُوا غَدَروا  
*
*وَالْخَائنيْنَ وَمَنْ إِنْ حَـدَّثُوا فَنَـدُوا
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ مَعْنى النُّصوصِ  
     التي فيها نفي الإيمانِ عَنْ مُرْتَكِبِ بَعْضِ المعَاصِي

218- وَحَيْثُ مَا نُفِيَ الإيْمَانُ في أثَرٍ   
*
*عَمَّنْ عَصَى وَمِنَ التَّوحِيْدِ قَدْ عَقَدُوا


 219- فَالْمُسْتَحِلّ  ُ أَوِ الْمَقْصُوْدُ فَارَقَهُ  
*
*إِيْمَانُهُ حَالةَ الْعِصْيَانِ يَصْطَعِدُ


 220- أَوِ الْمُرَادُ بِهِ نَفْيَ الْكَمَالِ وَعَنْ 
*
*تَفْسِيْرِهَا بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ قَدْ قَصَدُوا 
 

221- تَكُوْنُ  أَرْهَبَ أَمَّا أَنْ نُكَفِّرَهُ     
*
* فَقَدْ رَدَدْنَا عَلَى الْقُرْآنِ إِذْ نَجِدُ


 222- أَنْ أَثْبَتَ اللهُ لِلْجَاني الأَخُـوَّةَ والْـ    * *إِيْمَانَ مَا قَالَ فِيْهِ كَـافِرٌ وَعَدُو  

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ التَّوْبَةِ وَشُرُوْطُهَا

223-    وَتُقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةُ اعْلَمْ قَبْلَ حَشْرَجَةٍ الـ  ـصُّدُوْرِ   مِنْ كُلِّ ذَنْبٍ نَالَهُ أَحَدُ* 


* 224-   شُرُوْطُهَا يَا أَخِي ا‎لإِقلاعُ مَعْ نَدَمٍ*

*وَلاَ يَعُوْدُ لَهُ بَلْ عَنْهُ   يَبْتَعِدُ*


* 225- وَإِنْ   يَكُنْ فِيْهِ حَـقُّ الآدَمِي فَتَحَـلَّـ             * *ـلْ   حَيْثُ أَمْكَنَ وَلْيَعْرِضْ لَهُ القَوَدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ حُكْمِ السِّحْرِ وَالكِهَانَةِ**
وَالتنجيمِ والتطيْرِ 
وَالاسْتسقَاءِ بالأَنواءِ والعين.*


 *226- وَالسِّحْرُ حَقٌّ وُقُوْعَاً بَاطِلٌ عَمَلاً
*
 *فَمِنْهُ   حِرْزٌ وَمِنْهُ النفْثُ وَالْعُقَدُ


** 227- وَحُكْمُهُ الْكُفْرُ في نَصِّ   الكِتَابِ أَتى
*
 * وَحَدُّ فَاعِلِهِ بِالسَّيْفِ يُحْتَصَدُ


 228- ثُمَّ الكِهَانَةُ كُفْرٌ والتَّطَيُّرُ   وَالتَّـ * *          ـنْجِيْمُ وَالنَّوْءُ مِمَّنْ فيْهِ   يَعْتَقِدُ


 229- وَالْعَيْنُ حَقٌّ   وَبِالْمَقْدُور  ِ ثَوْرَتُهـَا             * 
 
 * وَلْيَغْتَسِلْ عَائِنٌ مِنْهَـا لِمَـنْ يَجِـدُ 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*   بَاب‎ُ
حُكْمِ الرُّقَى وَالتَّعَالِيْق


230- ثُمَّ الرُّقَى إِنْ تَكُنْ بِالْوَحْيِّ دُوْنَ تَصَـ   ـرُّفٍ وَلاَ صَرْفِ قَلْبٍ لَيْسَ يُنْتَقَدُ


231- وَلِلْصَّحَابَة  ِ خُلْفٌ في تَعّلُّقِ آ   يَاتِ الْكِتَابِ وَوِرْدٍ لِلْنَّبيِ يَرِدُ


232- وَالْمَنْعُ  أوْلَى فَأمَّا مَـا عَـدَاهُ فَـلاَ    

                          خلاَفَ في مِنْعهِ إِذْ فِيهِ  مُسْتَنَـدُ *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ الخِلاَفةِ وَمَحَبّةِ الصَّحَابَةِ*
* وَأَهْلِ البيْتِ، رَضي الله عَنْهم*


* 233- ثُمَّ الْخَلِيْفَةُ مِنْ بَعْدِ النَّبِيِّ هُوَ الـ * *ـصِّدِّيْقُ أَسْعَدُ مَنْ بِالمُصْطَفَى سُعِدُوا*


* 234- وَبَعْدَهُ عُمَرُ الْفَارُوْقُ ذَاكَ أَبَوْ  * *      حَفْصٍ لَهُ الضِّدُّ وَالأَعْوَانُ قَدْ شَهِدُوا*


* 235-كَذَاكَ عُثْمَانُ ذو النُّوْرَيْنِ ثَالِثُهُمْ
*
*                بِظُلْمِهِ بَاءَ أَهْلُ البَغْيِّ إِذْ قَصَدُوا


** 236- كَذَا عَليٌّ أَبو السِّبْطَيْنِ رَابِعُهُمْ
*
*بِالْحَقِّ مُعْتَضِدٌ لِلْكُفْرِ مُضْطَهِدُ


** 237- فَهؤلاءِ بِلاَ شَكٍّ خِلافَتُهُمْ 
*
*        بِمُقْتَضَى النَّصِّ وَالإِجْمَاعُ مُنْعَقِدُ    


**238- وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِ النِّبِيْ وَالصَّحْبُ قَاطِبَةً
*
*عَنْهُمْ نَذُبُّ وَحُبَّ الْقَوْمِ نَعْتَقِدُ


** 239- وَالْحَقُّ في فِتْنَةٍ بَيْنَ الصِّحَابِ جَرَتْ
*
*     هُوَ السُّكُوْتُ وَأَنَّ الْكُلَّ مُجْتَهِدُ     


** 240- وَالنَّصْرُ أَنَّ أَبَا السِّبْطَيْنِ كَانَ هُوَ الْـ * *ـمُحِقُّ مَنْ رَدَّ هَـذَا قَوْلُـهُ فَنـَدُ


**241- تَبَّـاً لِـرَافِضَةٍ سُـحْقَـاً لِنَاصِـبَـةٍ*

*  قُبْحَاً لِمَارِقَـةٍ ضَلُّـوا وَمَا رَشَـدُوا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ
وَجوبِ طاعةِ أولي الأمر


242- ثُمَّ الأَئمَّةُ في المَعْرُوْفِ طَاعَتُهُمْ 

 مَفْرُوْضَةٌ وَفِ بِالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَقَدُوا  


243- وَلاَ يَجُوْزُ خُرُوْجٌ بِالسِّلاَحِ عَليْـ  ـهِمْ مَا أَقَامُوا عَلَى السَّمْحَاءِ وَاقتَصَدُوا  


244- أَمَّا إِذَا أظْهَرُوا الْكُفْرَ الْبَـوَاحَ فَقَـا  تِلُوا أَئمَّةَ كُفْرٍ حَيْثُمَا وُجِـدُوا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَاب وُجُوْبِ النَّصِيحةِ في الدِّيْنِ 
والأمْرِ بالمعرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِّ عَنِ المنْكَر


245- ثُمَّ النَّصِيْحَةُ قُلْ فَرْضٌ بِكُلِّ مَعَا* *نِيْهَا هَيَ الدِّيْنُ فَـاعْلَمْ إِذْ هِيَ العُمُدُ         


 246- للهِ وَالرُّسْلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ ثُمَّ وُلاَ   * *ةِ الأَمْرِ ثُمَّ عُمُوْمِ الْمُسْلِمِيْنَ هُـدُوا  


 247- وَالأَمْرُ بِالْعُرْفِ (1) مَعْ عِلْمٍ بِهِ وَلِعَفْـ * *ـوٍ خُذْ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجُهَّالِ يَتَّئِدُوا
 

248-كَذَلِكَ النَّهْيُّ عَنْ نُكْرٍ وَمَوْرِدِهِ   
*
*    قَوْلٌ فَسُخْطَاً إِذَا لَـمْ تَسْتَطِعْهُ يَـدُ

* *([1])في الأصل: بالعروف، وهو خطأ.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*بَابُ 
الشَّرْعِ وَأُصُولِ الفقه


249- وَالشَّرْعُ مَا أَذِنَ اللهُ الْعَظِيْمُ بِهِ  

مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَآثَارِ النَّبيْ تَرِدُ 


250- مِمَّا رَوَى الْعَدْلُ مَحْفُوْظَاً وَمُتَّصِلاً
*

*عَنْ مِثْلِهِ صَحَّ مَرْفوعَاً بِهِ السَّنَدُ


251- وَالْقَوْلُ وَالْفِعْلُ وَالتَّقْرِيْرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى 
*
*عَنِ الرَّسُولِ فلتَّشْرِيْعِ يُعْتَمَدُ


 252- إِلاَّ إِذَاجَاءَ بُرْهَانٌ يُخَصِّصُهُ   
*
*                                  بِالْمُصْطَفَى أَوْ بِشَخْصٍ فِيْهِ يَنْفَرِدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*253- وَالأَصْلُ في الأَمْرِ فَاعْلَمْ لِلْوُجُوْبٍ فَلاَ

     يُصَارُ للِنَّدْبِ إِذْ لاَ صَارِفٌ يَرِدُ


254- وَالنَّهْيُ لِلْحَظْرِ إِذْ لاَ نَصَّ يَصْرِفُهُ

          إِلَى الكَرَاهَةِ هَذا الحَقُّ يُعْتَقَدُ


255- وَمُسْتَوِي الطَّرَفَيْنِ أُدْعُ الْمُبَاحَ فَلا

           يُلامُ في فِعْلِهِ أَوْ تَرْكِهِ أَحَدُ


256- وَمَا بِهِ يَنْتَفِي حُكْمٌ فَمَانِعُهُ

          وَعَكْسُهُ سَبَبٌ يَدْرِيْهِ مُجْتَهِدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**
257- وَالشَّرْطُ مَا رَتَّبَ الإِجْزَا وَصِحَّتُهُ

           عَلَيْهِ أَوْ نَفْيُ حُكْمٍ حِيْنَ يُفْتَقَدُ


258- وَنَافِذٌ وَبِهِ اعْتُدَّ الصَّحيْحُ كَمَا

       نَقيْضُهُ بَاطِلٌ لَيْسَتْ لَهُ عُمُدُ


259- ثُمَّ الْوَسِيْلَةُ تُعْطَى حُكْمَ غَايَتِهَا

فَرْضَاً وَنَدْبَاً وَحَظْرَاً عَنْهُ يُبْتَعَدُ


260- وَالرُّخْصَةُ الإِذْنُ في أَصْلٍ لِمَعْذِرَةٍ 

       وَضِدُّهَا عَزْمَةٌ بِالأَصْلِ تَنْعَقِدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*261- وَالأَصْلُ أَنَّ نُصُوْصَ الشَّرْعِ مُحْكَمَةٌ

             إِلاَّ إِذَا جَا بِنَقْلِ الأَصْلِ مُسْتَنَدُ


262- وَأَيُّ نَصٍّ  أَتَى مِثْلٌ يُعَارِضُهُ

        وَأَمْكَنَ الْجَمْعُ فَهْوَ الْحَقُّ يُعْتَمَدُ


263- وَحَيْثُ لاَ وَدَرَيْتَ الآخِرَ اقْض بِهِ

     نَسْخَاً لِحُكْمِ الّذي مِنْ قَبْلِهِ يَرِدُ


264- أوْ لاَ فَرَجِّحْ مَتَى تَبْدَو قَرَائِنُ تَرْ جِيْحٍ عَلَيْهَا احْتَوَى مَتْنٌ أَوِ السَّنَدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في*
* تحقيـق العقيـدة* 

*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html*

* http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463*
* ``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* 265- وَالْمُطْلَقَ احْمِلْ عَلَى فَحْوَى مُقَيِّدِهِ*

* وَخُصَّ مَا عُمَّ بِالتَّخْصِيْصِ إِذْ تَجِدُ*


* 266- وَالْحَظْرَ قَدِّمْ عَلَى دَاعِي إِبَاحَتِهِ*

*  كَذَا عَلَى النَّفْيِّ فَالإِثْبَاتُ مُعْتَضِدُ*


* 267- كَذَا الصَّرِيْحُ عَلَى الْمَفْهُوْمِ فَاقْضِ بِهِ*

*   وَهَكَذَا فَاعْتَبِرْ إِنْ أَنْتَ مُنْتَقِدُ                    * 


* 268- وَأَيُّ فَرْعٍ أَتَتْ في الأَصْلِ عِلَّتُهُ*

*  أَوْ كَانَ أَوْلَى بِهَا فَالْحُكْمُ يَطَّرِدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*

* 269- وَلاَ تُقَدِّمْ أَقَاوِيْلَ الرِّجَالِ عَلى

نَصِّ الشَّرِيْعَةِ كَالْغَالِيْنَ إِذْ جَحَدُوا


270- وَلاَ تُقَلِّدْ وَكُنْ في الْحَقِّ مُتَّبِعَاً 

       إِنَّ اتِّبَاعَكَ فَلْتَعْلَمْ هُوَ الرَّشَدُ


271- إِذِ الأئمَّةُ بِالتَّقْلِيْدِ مَا أَذِنُوا

           لَكِنْ رِدِ الْمَوْرِدَ الْعَذْبَ الّذي وَرَدُوا


272- وَلْتَسْتَعِنْ بِفُهُوْمِ الْقَوْمِ إِنَّ لَهُمْ

           بَصَائرًا كَمْ بِهَا يَنْحَلُّ مُنْعَقِدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*

*273- وَأَعْلَمُ الأُمَّةِ الصَّحْبُ الأُلى حَضَرُوا

           مَوَاقِعَ الشَّرْعِ وَالتّنْزِيْلَ قَدْ شَهِدُوا


 274- أَدْرَى الأَنَامِ بِتَفْسِيْرِ الْكِتَابِ وَأَفْـ       ـعَالِ الرَّسُوْلِ وأَقْوَالٍ لَهُ تَرِدُ


275- إِجْمَاعُهُمْ حُجَّةٌ قَطْعَاً وَخُلْفُهُمُو 

لَمْ يَعْدُهُ الْحَقُّ فَلْيَعْلَمْهُ مُجْتَهِدُ


276- أُرْدُدْ أَقـاوِيْلَهُمْ نَحْوَ النُّصُوْصِ فَمَا

يُوَافِقُ النَّصَّ فَهْوَ الْحَقُّ مُعْتَضَدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* 277- مَالَمْ تَجِدْ فِيْهِ نَصَّاً قَدِّمِ الْخُلَفَا

          إِذْ هُمْ بِنَصِّ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ قَدْ رَشَدُوا 


278- فَالتَّابِعُوْن  َ بِإِحْسَانٍ فَتَابِعُهُمْ 

     مِنَ الأَئمَّةِ لِلْحَقَّ الِمُبِيْنِ هُدُوا


279- كَالسَّبْعَةِ الأَنْجُمِ الزُّهْرِ الذيْنَ يَرَى

       إِجْمَاعَهُمْ مَالِكٌ كَالنَّصِّ  يُعْتَمَدُ


280-  وَابنِ الْمُبَارَكِ وَالْبَصْرِيْ هُوَ الْحَسَنُ الْـ        ـمَرْضِيُّ حَقّاً وَحَمَّادَاً هُمُوا حَمَدُوا 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*281- كَذَاكَ سُفْيَانُ مَعْ سُفْيَانَ ثُّمَّ فَتَى الْـ        أَوْزَاعِ فَاعْلَمْ وَمِنْ أَقْرَانِهِمْ عَدَدُ


282- ثُمَّ الأَئمَّةُ نُعْمَانٌ وَمَالِكُهُمْ 

       وَالشَّافعيْ أَحْمَدُ في دِيْنِنَا عُمُدُ


283 - وَغَيْرُهُمْ مِنْ أُولي التَّقْوَى الذينَ لَهُمْ 

       بَصَائِرٌ بِضِيَاءِ الْوَحْيِّ تَتَّقِدُ


284- أُولئِكَ الْقَوْمُ يَحْيَى الْقَلْبُ إِنْ ذُكِرُوا

                وَيُذْكرُ اللهُ إِنْ ذِكْرَاهُمُو تَرِدُ


285- أَئمَّةُ النَّقْلِ وَالتَّفْسِيْرِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ 

سِوَى  الْكِتَابِ وَنَصِّ الْمُصْطَفَى سَنَدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*286 - أَحْبَارُ مِلَّتِهِ أَنْصَارُ سُنَّتِهِ 

       لاَ يَعْدُلُوْنَ بِهَا مَا قَالَهُ أَحَدُ


287- أَعْلاَمَهَا نَشَرُوا أَحْكَامَهَا نَصَرُوا 

          أَعْدَاءَهَا كَسَرُوا نُقَّالَهَا نَقَدُوا


288- هُمُو الرُّجُوْمُ لِسُّرَّاقِ الْحَدِيْثِ كَمـَا 

           لِكُلِّ مُسْتَرِقٍ شُهْبُ السَّما رَصَدُ


289- بِدُوْرُ تِمٍّ سِوَى أَنّ الْبُدُوْرَ لَهَا

غَيْبُوْبَةٌ أَبَدَاً وَالنَّقْصُ مُطَّرِدُ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجـوهـرة الفـريـدة في** تحقيـق العقيـدة 
* 
*http://up.ahlalalm.info/dldujc28343.doc.html

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10463
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* 290- وَهُمْ مَدَى الدَّهْرِ مَا زَالَتْ مَآثِرُهُمْ

                في جِدَّةٍ وَانْجِلاءٍ مُنْذُ مَا وُسِدُوا


291- أُولئكَ الْمَلأُ الْغُرُّ الأُلى مَلَؤوا الْـ        أَقْطَارَ عِلْمَاً وَغيْرَ النَّصِّ مَا اعْتَقَدُوا


292- كُلٌّ لَهُ قَدَمٌ في الدِّيْنِ رَاسِخَةٌ 

  وَكُلُّهُمْ في بَيَانِ الْحَقِّ مُجْتَهِدُ


293- فَإِنْ أَصَابَ لَهُ أَجْرَانِ قَدْ كَمُلاَ

        وَالأَجْرُ مَعْ خَطَىءٍ ( 1 ) وَالْعَفْوُ مُتَّعَدُ


294- وَالْحَقُّ لَيْسَ بِفَرْدٍ قَطُّ مُنْحَصِرَاً

      إِلاَّ الرّسُوْلُ هُوَ الْمَعْصُومُ لاَ أَحَدُ


295- صَلّى عَلَيْهِ إِلَهُ الْعَرْشِ فَاطِرُهُ 

    مُسَلِّمَاً مَا بِأَقْلاَمٍ جَرَى المُدَدُ


296- وَالآلِ وَالصَّحْبِ ثُمَّ التَّابِعِيْنَ لَهـُمْ   

          وَالْحَمْدُ للهِ لاَ يُحْصَى لَهُ عَـدَدُ


**([1]) في الأصل: مع خطئه.*

*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
**جزاه الله تعالى خيراً*
 *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

**لا نعلم أمراً اجتمع كثير من الناس
 على التفريط فيه والغفلة عنه ونسيانه 

 كاجتماعهم على التفريط في الدعوة
 إلى سؤال الله وحده،
 وترك سؤال المخلوق؛

 فهذا الأمر بالرغم من كونه 
أصل التوحيد والدين،

 إلا أنه ما زال مجهولاً عند أكثر الناس، 
العامي منهم والمتعلم، 
ولا تكاد تجد أحداً يُذكّر به، 
أو يلفت النظر إليه، 


بل جُلّ المواعظ منصبة على التحذير من الذنوب،

 والتحذير من كيد الأعداء،
 والحض على المسارعة في الطاعات،

 أما هذا الأصل الكبير فقلَّ من يتكلم به، 

 مع أن القرآن يوليه الأهمية الكبرى،
 
والسنة تفسح له مكاناً كبيراً 
بالتفصيل والبيان البليغ، 

* *حتى ليخيل إلى المتأمل أن
الدين كله 
في سؤال الله وحده.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
فإذا تتبعنا آي القرآن 
وجدناها تحرّض على سؤال الله - تعالى -،
 وتأمر به: 

ـ تارة ببيان أن الفضل له.

 يقول - تعالى -: 

 { وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِن فَضْلِهِ}

 [النساء: 32]. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**ـ وأخرى ببيان قربه من عباده، 
وسماعه كل ما يسألونه،
وإجابته لهم.

يقول - تعالى -: ـ
 
{وَإذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإنِّي قَرِيبٌ
أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إذَا دَعَانِ}

 [البقرة: 186]. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وثالثة بوعيد من استغنى، 
فلم يرفع حاجاته إلى الله - تعالى -،
 واستكبر عن سؤاله. 


يقول - تعالى -: ـ

 { وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ
إنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي
سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ }

[غافر: 60]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ ورابعة بالترغيب في
 سؤال الله وحده، 
والتنفير من سؤال الخلق،
 بوصفهم لا يملكون شيئاً.

قال الله - تعالى -:
 
{ إنَّمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْثَانًا وَتَخْلُقُونَ إفْكًا 
إنَّ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
لا يَمْلِكُونَ  لَكُمْ رِزْقًا 

 فَابْتَغُوا عِندَ اللَّهِ الرِّزْقَ
وَاعْبُدُوهُ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ 
إلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }

[العنكبوت: 17]

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ويقول: 

{ تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْـمُلْكُ 

وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }

[الملك: 1]. 

ويقول: 

{ الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ 
وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا 
وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْـمُلْكِ 
وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا *

 وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ 
آلِهَةً لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا 
وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ 
وَلايَمْلِكُونَ لأَنفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلانَفْعًا
وَلايَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا 
وَلاحَيَاةً 
وَلا نُشُورًا} 

[الفرقان: 2 ـ 3]. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ خامسة بالثناء الكبير
 على المستعفين المستغنين عن سؤال الناس.

يقول الله - تعالى -: ـ

{ لِلْفُقَراءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ 

لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ

 يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْـجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ 

 تَعْرِفُهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إلْـحَافًا } 

[البقرة: 273]. 
والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وإذا التفتنا إلى السنة 
وجدناها تفصِّل في هذه القاعدة تفصيلاً دقيقاً: 

ـ فتارة ينهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
 أن يسأل أحد شيئاً لا يحل له فيقول:

« ما يزال الرجل يسأل الناس 
حتى يأتي يوم القيامة 
وليس في وجهه مُزعة لحم ».

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وأخرى يحث على العمل والتكسب
 حتى لا يتعرض لسؤال الناس
 فيقول: 

«لأن يأخذ أحدكم حبله ثم يغدو فيحتطب،

 فيبيع فيأكل ويتصدق 

خير له من أن يسأل الناس». 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وثالثة يخبر
 بأن الجنة ثواب من عفَّ عن سؤال الناس.

يقول ثوبان - رضي الله عنه - :

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:

«من تكفل لي أن لا يسأل الناس شيئاً 

فأتكفل له بالجنة ؟

 فقلت: أنا. 

 فكان لا يسأل أحداً شيئاً ».*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وفي الرابعة 
يبلغ به الحرص لتأصيل هذا الركن
 فيجعله من بيعته لأصحابه؛

فعن عوف بن مالك الأشجعي قال:
 
«كنا عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- تسعة أو ثمانية أو سبعة،
فقال: «ألا تبايعـون»؟ ـ

 وكنا حديثي عهد ببيعة ـ
 فقلنا: قد بايعناك يا رسول الله!

 ثم قال: ألا تبايعون رسول الله؟ 

 فقلنا: قد بايعناك يا رسول الله! 

 ثم قال: ألا تبايعون رسول الله؟ 

 فبسطنا أيدينا، 

وقلنا: قد بايعناك يا رســول الله!

 فعــلامَ نـبايعــك؟ 

قال: على أن تعبـدوا اللــه، 
ولا تشركوا به شيئاً،

 والصلوات الخمس وتطيعوا. 

 وأسرَّ كلمة خفية:
 ولا تسألوا الناس شيئاً؛

فلقد رأيت بعض أولئك النفر
 يسقط سوط أحدهم 
فما يسأل أحداً يناوله إياه ». 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وخامسة 
لكون هذا الأمر من أصول الدين؛ 
فقد كان يبادر به الصبيان والصغار،
 فيأمرهم به، 
كما كان يأمرهم بالصلاة لسبع،

فها هو يقول لابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -
 وهو غلام صغير:

ـ «يا غلام! إني أعلمك كلمات:
احفظ الله يحفظك،

 احفظ الله تجده تجاهك، 

 إذا سألتَ فاسألِ الله ،

 وإذا استعنتَ فاستعن بالله ».

ويؤكد له هذا المعنى بقوله:

 «واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء
لم ينفعوك  إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك، 

 وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء 
لم يضروك  إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك،
رفعت الأقلام، وجفت الصحف» . 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وسادسة
 كان - عليه الصلاة والسلام -
 يستغل كل مناسبة وحادثة؛
ليبين للناس أن سؤال الله - تعالى -
 أجدى لهم من سؤال غيره،

فيقول: 

 «من نزلت به فاقة فأنزلها بالناس لم تسد فاقته،

 ومن نزلت به فاقة فأنزلها بالله 
 فيوشك الله له برزق عاجل أو آجل» . 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وعن أبي سعيد الخدري 
أن ناساً من الأنصار سألوا رسول الله 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأعطاهم،

ثم سألوه فأعطاهم، 
ثم سألوه فأعطاهم،
حتى نفد ما عنده، 

فقال:
 «ما يكون عندي من خير فلن أدخره عنكم، 

 ومن يستعفف يعفه الله،

 ومن يستغن يغنه الله، 

 ومن يتصبر يصبره الله،

 وما أعطي أحد عطاء خيراً وأوسع من الصبر». 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وقد انتفع الصحابة من موعظة النبي
 - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لهم،

 ورسخت فيهم هذه القاعدة؛
فكانوا لا يسألون أحداً شيئاً،
كما مر معنا في حديث عوف وثوبان. 

جاء حكيم بن حزام 

فسأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأعطاه،

 ثم سأله فأعطاه، ثم سأله فأعطاه،

 فقال:

 « يا حكيم! إن هذا المال خضرة حلوة،

 فمن أخذه بسخاوة نفس بورك له فيه، 

 ومن أخذه بإشراف نفس، لم يبارك له فيه، 

 كالذي يأكل ولا يشبع..

 اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى.

قال حكيم: فقلت: يا رسول الله!

 والذي بعثك بالحق،

 لا أرزأ أحداً بعدك شيئاً، حتى أفارق الدنيا»؛

فكان أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه - 

يدعــو حكيماً إلــى العــطاء فيأبى أن يقبله منــه، 

ثم إن عمــر - رضي الله عنه - 

دعاه ليعطيه فأبى أن يقبل منه شيئاً،

فقال: 

«إني أشهدكم يا معشر المسلمين على حكيم،

 أني أعرض عليه حقه من هذا الفيء 

فيأبى أن يأخذه »،

 فلم يرزأ حكيم أحداً من الناس بعد

النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 

حتى توفي.

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ولم يكن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
 وهو يأمرهم بما يأمرهم به
إلا ممتثلاً قولاً وعملاً لما يدعو إليه،
وذلك كان له أبلغ الأثر في قلوبهم وسلوكهم؛ 

ففي رحلة الهجرة قدَّم له أبو بكر راحلة ليركبها
 فأبى إلا بالثمن. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ومن هنا فلقد تربى الصحابة 
على سؤال الخالق وحده
وترك سؤال المخلوق ،

 ولو كان هذا المخلوق 
هو رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ 

 فلم  يكونوا يسألونه شيـئاً مـن أمـر الدنيـا، 

 بل كـانوا يسـألون اللـه - تعالى - 
ويطلبونه 
قبل كل شيء.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ «لما نزلت براءة عائشة 

قالت لها أمها: 

قومي إلى رسول الله!

 قالت: والله لا أقوم إليه،

 ولا أحْـمَدُ إلا الله ، 

هو الذي أنزل براءتي».

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ «ولما نزلت توبة كعب بن مالك

 جاء إلى رسول الله 

- صلى الله عليه وسلم -

 فقال له:

 « أمن عندك أم من عند الله » ؟ 

 قال: 

« لا؛ بل من عند الله ». 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
لم يغضب النبي - صـلى الله عليه وسلم -
 من هذا السؤال، 
ولم يعدَّ موقفه وموقف عائشة 
- رضي الله عنهـما -
 من سوء الأدب؛

لأنه هو الذي رباهم على هذه القاعدة 
التي هي من أصول الدين،

وليس في ذلك سوء أدب،
 بـل هـو الأدب كلـه مع اللـه تعالـى؛

حيــث لا ينبغي لأحد أن يُقدم على حق الله - تعالى -
حق أي من البشر،
ولو كان نبياً. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

ولقد كان الأصل في كبار الصحابة 

 أنهم لا يسألون رسول الله - صـلى الله عليه وسلم -

 شيئاً لأنفسهم،

 هذا في أمور دنياهم، 

أما في أمور دينهم 

فقد كانوا ينتظرون ما يأتي به، 

 ولم يكونوا يتقدمون بين يديه، 

 وكان من أدبهم

 أنهم لم يسألوه إلا أربع عشرة مسألة

 كلها في القرآن

كقوله - تعالى -: 

{ يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ... } 

 [البقرة: 215].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
نعم! 

قد كان بعض الصحابة
الذين لم يلازموا رسول الله الملازمة الكاملة
يسألونه شيئاً من أمور الدنيا؛

 فما كان من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
 إلا أن يترفق بهم، 
ويربيهم،
 ويدلهم على الأحسن والأفضل. 


ـ عن عثمان بن حنيف 
أن رجلاً ضرير البصر أتى النبي 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم -
 فقال:

 «ادع الله أن يعافيني! 
قال: إن شئت دعوت لك،
وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك»؛

فخيّره بين أمرين ورغّبه في الصبر، 
ووصف ذلك بأنه خير له من دعائه له،


لكنه قال: ادعه!
 فأمره أن يتوضأ،

 فيحسن الوضوء، فيصلي ركعتين، 
ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: 


«اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك 
بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة،
يا محمد! 
إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه،
 لتُقضى لي، 
اللهم فشفعه فيَّ ».


رغبه في دعاء الله 
والالتجاء إليه وحده،

 لكن لما أصر على دعائه له
 علّمه شيئاً فيه خير له،

 فأمره بالدعاء مع دعاء النبي له،
 وهذا فيه غاية النصح؛ 

 حيث علَّمه
أن يرغب إلى الله، 
ولا يكتفي بدعاء أحد له،

 ولو كان هذا الداعي 
هو رسول الله
 - صلى الله عليه وسلم -. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ ومثل هذا أن امرأة كانت تُصرَع 

فسألت النبي أن يدعو لها، 

فقال لها: 

«إن شئت صبرتِ ولك الجنة،

 وإن شئت دعوت الله أن يعافيك»،


وهذا أيضاً في نفس المعنى،

 إذ خيَّرها بين الدعاء وبين الصبر، 

 وجعل صبرها ورغبتها إلى الله - تعالى - 

خيراً من دعاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لها.

 ومثل هذا كثير. 


في كل ذلك كان النبي - صـلى الله عليه وسلم -

 يحرص على تعليق قلوب الصحابة بالله - تعالى -

 بالسؤال والرغبة،


ويصرفهم عن سؤال غيره 
مهما كان شأنه،

 ولولا أنه من
أصول الإيمان والدين 

لما اعتنى به هذه العناية.
 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وبعد:
 فقد رأينا كيف حرص الشارع 
على ترسيخ هذه القاعدة في نفوس الناس، 

 والدارس المتعمق لهذه القضية في النصوص الشرعية 
وأحوال الرسل والأنبياء
لا يتردد لحظة أن يخرج بقاعدة مفادها أن: 

«أصل التوحيد سؤال الله - تعالى -، 

وأصل الشرك سؤال غير الله تعالى». 


تشرَّب الصحابة تلك القاعدة العظيمة،

 فتلاشى من بينهم التنازع والتناحر على الدنيا،

وأخلصوا عملهم لله - تعالى -، 

 وكان ذلك من أهم أسباب

 ثباتهم على دينهم من بعده.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
لما مات - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

 قام تلميذه الأول أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه -

 في الناس خطيباً فقال: 

«أما بعد: من كان منكم يعبد محمداً،

 فإن محمداً قد مات،

 ومن كان منكم يعبد الله

 فإن الله حي لا يموت ، 


قال - تعالى -:

 { وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إلاَّ رَسُولٌ 

قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ

 أَفَإن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ 

 وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا 

وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ }

 [آل عمران: 144]». 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
فقد كان النبي - صـلى الله عليه وسـلم -
 علَّمهم أن 
يعبدوا الله وحده،
 ويسألوه وحده
 كل شيء:

« ليسأل أحدكم ربه حاجاته كلها، 
حتى شسع نعله إذا انقطع ». 


فلـما مـات 
كانـت قلـوبهم قد اتصـلت بـربهـا 

الحـي الـذي لا يمـوت ، 

 فتـسلت وصـبرت وثـبتـت فـلم تنـتكس، 

 وقـامـت بمـا علـيها من واجب تجاه ديـنـها، 

 ولـو كـان النـبـي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 

ربـاهم على التعلـق بـه لا بـالـلـه - تعالى -

 لما كان منهم ذلك،

 بل لما انتشر الدين،

 ولما عزّ الإسلام من بعد. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

إن الصحابة عاشوا وهم يحملون في قلوبهم 

تعظيم الله وحده والثقة به،

 وسؤاله على الدوام 

كل صغيرة وكبيرة؛ 

 ولذا كانوا نموذجاً فريداً في التاريخ 

 من حيث التحمل والصبر والبذل 

والثقة بالله - تعالى - والإيمان. 


ـ لما كتب أبو عبيدة عام اليرموك

 إلى عمر يستنصره على الكفار، 

 ويخبره أنه قد نزل بهم جموع لا طاقة لهم بها، 

 فلما وصل كتابه بكى الناس، 

 وكان من أشدهم عبد الرحمن بن عوف،

 وأشار على عمر أن يخرج بالناس، 

 فرأى عمـر أن ذلـك لا يمكن، 

 فكتب إلى أبي عبيدة يقول:


«مهما ينزل بامرئ مسلم من شدة، 

 فيُنزلها بالله، 

يجعل الله له فرجاً ومخرجاً؛ 

 فإذا جاءك كتابي هذا 

فاستعن بالله وقاتلهم ». 


إن موقف عمر - رضي الله عنه - 

يُعد في ميزان كثير من الناس

 إلقاءً بالنفس إلى التهلكة، 

وتعرضاً للهزيمة المؤكدة،

 لكن عمر كان يعلم

أن النصـر من الله - تعالى -، 


ولأن قلبه معلـق باللـه - تعالى - 

لم يتعود إلا سؤاله، 

 ولم يغفل في تلك اللحظة الحرجة 

حين جاءه الكتاب عن الحقيقة التي تربى عليها،

 وتذكر أن اللـه - تعالى - فوق كل شيء،

 وقال ما قال بثـقة كاملة وإيمـان راسخ.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

بعد أن عرضنا النصوص والآثار في المسألة 

بقي أن نعرِّج إلى فوائد سؤال الله - تعالى - 

 ومفاسد سؤال الخلق

 التي بها نؤكد صدق تلك القاعدة السابقة، 

 وموافقتها لما جاء عن الشرع. 

إن الذي يعتاد سؤال الله - تعالى - وحده

 ينعم بنعمتين كبيرتين: 

ـ الأولى: 
لذة المناجاة. 

ـ والثانية:
محبة الله.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
أما عن لذة المناجـاة:

 فالإنسـان لـه حوائج لا تنتهي،

 ومسائل لا تنـقضي،

 فـإذا كان لا يسأل إلا الله - تعالى -، 

فإنه يكون دائم الصلة به، 

 وذلك يفتح له باب معرفة الله - تعالى -. 


هذه المعرفة وتلك الصلة

 من خلال التضرع والسؤال الملحّ 

 تفتح على الإنسان من أبواب الرحمة والإيمان

 ما لم يكن يعلم؛ 

 فيجد لذة الإيمان ولذة المناجاة؛

 فالقرب من الرحيم  الكريم العظيم

 يورث النفس طمأنينة وسعادة؛

 بخلاف الذي لا يسأل الله - تعالى -

 فإنه يفقد الصلة به، 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وإذا لم يتصل بالله 

اتصل بغيره من المخلوقين،

 والاتصال بالمخلوقين وذكرهم بلية وداء، 

كما يذكر عن عبد الله بن عون قوله:

 « ذكر الناس داء،

وذكر الله دواء ».

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
فهـذا التـوجه إلـى الـله - تعالى -

 يعـود بالأثـر الطيــب عـلى النفـس. 

 كمـا يُـذكـر عـن بعضـهم قـولـه:

« إنـه ليــكون لـي إلى الله حاجـة، فأدعـوه،

 فيفتـح لـي مـن لذيـذ معـرفته، وحـلاوة منـاجاته،

 مـا لا أحـب معـه أن يعـجل قضـاء حاجتـي،

 خـشيـة أن تنـصرف نـفـسي عـن ذلـك؛ 

 لأن النـفس لا تـريـد إلا حـظها،

 فإذا قضت انصرفت »، 


وصدق الله - تعالى - حين قال:

 { فَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا 

وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا }

 [النساء: 19]. 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وأما عن محبة الله - تعالى -:

فإن الإنسان إذا كان لا يسأل إلا الله،

 عرف الله - تعالى - حق المعرفة من إجابته له؛ 

 فما يسأل الإنسان ربه شيئاً من الخير إلا أعطاه،

 فإذا جرب سؤاله على الدوام،

 رأى كيف يكون إكرام الله له،

 من حيث الإجابة،

 أو صرف السوء،

 أو ادخار الحسنات له، 

كما جاء في الحديث أن الداعي له إحدى ثلاث: 

ـ إما أن يعجل له بالإجابة،
وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها،
وإما أن يدخر له. 

وهذا مما يولد في قلبه
المحبة لله تعالى ؛ 

 حيث يراه محسناً رحيماً به، 
رؤوفاً كريماً جواداً،
عفواً غفوراً تواباً براً رزاقاً؛ 

فالقلوب مجبولة على حب من أحسن إليها،

 والذي يعتاد سؤال الله 

 يعرف مدى إحسان الله - تعالى - إليه

 في قضاء حوائجه كلها. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
كل هذه المزايا والبركات 
غير حاصلة في سؤال المخلوق،
بل سؤال المخلوق فيه مفاسد كثيرة،
 منها:

ـ أولاً:

سؤاله يورث القلب الظلمة والألم؛ 

لأنه اتصال بمن خُلق ظلوماً جهولاً، 

 والاتصال بالظالم الجاهل 

يؤثر في النفس بالظلمة والجهل. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ ثانياً:

التعلق بهم إن هم أجابوه حباً وخضوعاً وطاعة، 

 وهذا فيه طعن في توحيده وإخلاصه لله - تعالى -.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ ثالثاً:

أنه يبقى في منّتهم وعلوهم عليه وذله لهم،

 ومثل هذه عبودية لا تنبغي إلا لله - تعالى -. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ رابعاً: 

أنه يجب عليه أن يكافئهم؛

 فقد لا يقدر فيبقى أسيراً لهم،

 كما قال بعضهم:

 ( ما وضعت يدي في قصعة أحد إلا ذللت له ). 

ـ وقال بعضهم:

 «احتجْ إلى من شئت تكنْ أسيره،

 واستغنِ عمن شئت تكن نظيره،

 وأحسن إلى من شئت تكن أميره». 


وقد يقدر على المكافأة،

 لكن لا يمكنه ذلك إلا بخرق دينه والتنازل عن مبادئه.

وإذا قدر على المكافأة دون أن يخرب دينه 

 فلا أقل من أن يكون قد استهلك زمناً من عمره 

في همّ قضاء الدين

 ما لو قضاه في سؤال الله

 والسعي في الرزق لكان خيراً له.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ خامساً:

 ذلك حال إجابتهم سؤاله،

 أما إذا لم يجيبوه 

فالنتيجة التنازع والتناحر والقطيعة 

والتباغض والحقد والحسد؛ 

 فكم من عداوات وقعت، 

وأرحام تقطعت،

 وأحوال طيبة تبدلت 

بسؤال سائل لم يجد إجابة أو عوناً!

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ سادساً:

وأخطرها أنها تفضي بكثير من الناس

 إلى التعبد لغير الله تعالى؛ 

 والإسلام حرص غاية الحرص

 على سدِّ كل منافذ الشرك

 والعبودية لغير الله تعالى؛

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
فمن ذلك:

 أنه منع الواسطة بينه وبين خلقه،

 وأمر بالسؤال منه مباشرة، 

 ونهى عن اتخاذ الشفعاء لأمرين: 

ـ الأول:
 حتى تكون العبادة خالصة له. 

ـ الثاني: 

حتى لا يُحرم الإنسان فرصة
 القرب من الله والقبول. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وبيان هذا: 

أن الإنسان أذل ما يكون في حالين: 
ـ الأول:
 بعد الذنب. 

 ـ الثاني:
 حين الحاجة. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
أمـا بعـد الذنــب:

 فشعـوره بعِظَــم ما أتـى وانكسار نفسـه، 

 وخـوفه مـن الـله- تعالى - والحيــاء منــه؛ 

 هـي فرصـته للإقبـال علـى اللـه - تعالى -،

والفـوز بالـتوبة والقـرب؛

 حيـث إن اللـه - تعالى - 
يـحـب مــن عبـده الانكــسار لـه 
والذل والخضوع،

 وهو يكره العُجب والكِبْر ولو بالطاعة؛ 

 فمن انكسر له وذل وخضع رفعه وقرَّبه. 

 فعلى العبد أن يستغل فرصة الندم والذل 
والانكسار بعد الذنب
 بسؤال الله وحده 
أن يغفر له. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
والشيطان في هذه اللحظة
أحرص ما يكون على استغلال هذا الظرف العصيب
بالغواية والوسوسة:


بأن الله لن يقبل الإنسان وهو على هذه الحال؛

 فهذا ما فعله مع المشركين قديماً؛

 حيث أغراهم وزين لهم أن الله - تعالى - 

لن يقبلهم وهم متلطخون بالمعاصي،

 إلا بأن يتوسلوا بالصالحين الطاهرين؛

 فاستجابوا لوسوسة الشيطان، 

 وفوَّتوا على أنفسهم فرصة المغفرة والقبول والقربى،

 وانجرّوا إلى الشرك؛ 

 بما صنعوا من التوجه إلى غير الله - تعالى - 

وسؤالهم باسم الشفاعة والوسيلة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وقد وقع مثل هذا في المسلمين، 

 حيث صار منهم 
من يعبد الأولياء والأضرحة باسم الولايـة، 

 وجعلوهم الواسطة بينهم وبين اللــه، 

 وهـذا هو بعينـه ما فعلـه المشـركون،

 والله - تعالى - كره ذلك منهم، 
وكفَّرهم به؛ 
حيث قال:

{ وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ

 مَا لايَضُرُّهُمْ

 وَلا يَنفَعُهُمْ 

 وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِندَ اللَّهِ
 
قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ
 وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ

 سبحانه وتعالى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }

 [يونس: 18]. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
إن الله - تعالى - يقبل سؤال العبد أن يغفر له

 مهما أتى من الذنب. 

 ـ ألم يغفر الله - تعالى - لمن قتل مائة نفس ؟
 
ـ ألم يغفر لبغِيٍّ سقت كلباً من عطش، 

فشكر الله لها فغفر لها ؟ 


ـ وهو الذي يقول:

( يا ابن آدم! 

 إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني 

غفرت لك على ما كان منك ولا أبالي.

 يا ابن آدم!

 لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء،

 ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك ولا أبالي.

 يا ابن آدم! 

 لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا، 

 ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئًا
لقيتك بقرابها مغفرة ).

كل هذا تأكيد وتحريض
 من الله - تعالى - لعباده
أن يسألوه وحده 
كل شيء
 من أمور الدنيا والآخرة؛

 حتى لا يفتحوا على أنفسهم باب الشرك. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ـ وحين الحاجة :

 يكون  الإنسان أذل ما يكون لمن يقضي حاجته،

 والله - تعالى - يحب من عبده الذلة  له،

 فإذا ترك سؤال الله - تعالى -

 وتوجه إلى سؤال المخلوق
ذَلَّ لمن لا يستحق
 أن يذل له،

 وترك من يستحق أن يذل له. 

 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
إن خزائن الله ملأى لا تنفد،
 والله يرزق بغير حساب؛
 فينبغي لنا: 

1 ـ أن نثق بالله - تعالى -،

وندعوه ونحن موقنون بالإجابة، 

 كما قال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -:

 « ادعوا الله 
وأنتم  موقنون بالإجابة ».

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
* *الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
 http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *2 ـ أن ندعوه تضرعاً وخفية،

 كما قال - تعالى -: 

 { ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً 

إنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْـمُعْتَدِينَ }

 [الأعراف: 55]. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
* *الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *
3 ـ أن ندعوه بعزم وإلحاح. 

قال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: 

 « إذا دعا أحدكم
 فليعزم المسألة ، 

 ولا يقل: 

اللهم إن شئت فأعطني؛

 فإن الله لا مُسْتكرِه له ». 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

4 ـ أن لا نستعجل الإجابة.

 قال - عليه الصلاة والسلام -:

« يستجاب للعبد 

ما لم يدعُ بإثم أو قطيعة رحم،

 ما لم يستعجل،

 قيل: يا رسول الله!

ما الاستعجال؟

 قال: يقول: قد دعوت فلم أرَ يستجاب لي،

 فيستحسر عند ذلك، 

ويَدَع الدعاء ».

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
فإذا فعلنا ذلك
رأينا كيف يكون
 إكرام الله - تعالى -
 لمن دعاه؛ 

 فالله - تعالى - يفرح 
بدعوة العبد له؛ 

وهذا بعكس المخلوق فإنه يغضب من السؤال،
لشعوره بالنقص والفقر.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
قال ابن تيمية: 

«فالرب - سبحانه - أكرم ما تكون عليه
أحوج ما تكون إليه 
وأفقر ما تكون إليه،

والخلق أهون ما تكون عليهم

أحوج ما تكون إليهم؛ 

 لأنهم كلهم محتاجون في أنفسهم؛ 

 فهم لا يعلمون حوائجك، 

ولا يهتدون إلى مصلحتك، 

 بل هم جهلة بمصالح أنفسهم؛ 

 فكيف يهتدون إلى مصلحة غيرهم ؟ ».

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

ـ كلما اعتاد الإنسان سؤال الله - تعالى -

 فتح لنفسه أبواب الإيمان والتوحيد،

 وأغلق عنها أبواب الشرك. 


ـ وكلما اعتاد سؤال المخلوق
 
فتح على نفسه باب الشرك،

 وأغلق عنها باب التوحيد؛


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

ولأن هذه القاعدة من قواعد الإسلام العظيمة 

فقد لفتت نظر العلماء،

 فبنوا عليها أحكاماً فقهية: 


ـ فالحج لا يجب بالهبة؛ 

 فمن لم يملك الزاد والراحلة 
لم يجب عليه قبول الهبة 
من أجل أن يحج،
ولو كان الفريضة، 
حتى لا تكون للمخلوق عليه منّة.


قال ابن تيمية في شرح العمدة: 

 «فإن كان قادراً على تحصيله بصنعة 
أو هبة أو وصية أو مسألة 
أو أخذٍ من صدقة أو بيت المال 
لم يجب عليه ذلك» :
 أي الحج. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**

ـ وكذا لا يلزم قبول الهبة لمن عدم السترة في الصلاة،

 مع كون ستر العورة من شروط الصلاة،


جاء في الروض المربع:
 
« وإن أعير سترة لزمه قبـولها »؛

 لأنه قادر عـلى سـتر عــورته بلا ضرر فيه،

 بخلاف الهبة للمنّة، ولا يلزمه استعارتها ».

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ولأجل ما سبق قال الإمام ابن تيمية:

«سؤال الخلق في الأصـل محـرم، 

لكـنه أبيـح للـضـرورة، 

 وتـركـه توكلًا على الله - تعالى - أفضل » 

 وأسند ذلك إلى الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله -. 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
فهذه قاعدة مهمة:

أن الأصل في سؤال الخلق أنه محرم، 

 لكن لما كانت بعض حاجات الناس

 لا تقضى إلا بالسؤال فيما بينهم، 

 حتى يتم التعاون والمودة والتكافل

 أباح الله هذا السؤال،

 على أن لا يتجاوز الحد؛

 بحيث لا يكون هو الديدن والأصل،

 فيسأل كل شيء من غير تفريق 

بين ما يحسن وما لا يحسـن،

 ولا بين الضروري وغير الضروري، 


وإذا تعرض لسؤال اضطراراً

 فيجب عليه أن يرُد بالمثل،

ويجتهد في الرد بأحسن من ذلك،

 فإن لم يقدر لضيق في رزقه 

فليجتهد في الدعاء 

لمن أسدى إليه معروفاً. 


يقول - عليه الصلاة والسلام -:

 ( من صنع إليكم معروفاً فكافئوه،

 فإن لم تجدوا ما تكافئونه به فادعوا له، 

 حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه ).

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وبعد هذا العرض حول هذه القضية الخطيرة المهملة

ليس أمامنا طريق نسلكه نعلم عاقبته

 إلا هذا الطريق:


ـ فأوْلى ما نربي نفوسنا عليه 

هو تربيتها على

 سؤال الله وحده.

ـ وأوْلى ما نربي أولادنا وأهلينا عليه هو ذلك. 

ـ وأوْلى ما نربي الناس عليه 

هو هذا الأمر العظيم.
 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**أصل التوحيد
**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيراً
* *http://www.islamino.net/play-article-17167.html
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
ويقيني أننا لو أخذنا بهذا المبدأ
 تعلماً وتعليماً ودعوة وترسيخاً بالتكرار،
في كل مناسبة وحادثة،

 كما كان - عـليه الصـلاة والسـلام - يفعل؛

 فإن ذلك سيحل كثيراً من المشكلات 
التي تعترض طريقنا في هذه الدنيا،
من أصغر شيء إلى أكبره،

 من الذنب الصغير إلى الذنب الكبير، 

 من الصغيرة إلى الكبيرة إلى الشرك،
 كلها ستحل،
وكل أخطائنا ستتلاشى،


وكل شيء في حياتنا سيحسن وسيطيب،

 كما طابت حياة الصحابة والصالحين،

 فلتكن هذه القاعدة المهمة منا على بالنا 

في كل وقت وآن! .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
 http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *جوهر الخلاف بين السنة والمرجئة: العمل.

فالسنة جعلوه ركنًا كالقول سواء  بسواء،

 فقالوا: الإيمان قول وعمل.

 والمرجئة نزلوا بمرتبته، 

فجعلوه شرط  كمال، 

فنزعوا عنه صفة الركنية،

 وقالوا: الإيمان ( قول - تصديق - معرفة ) 

على  خلاف بينهم.

 قال البخاري:

 " كتبت عن ألف نفر من العلماء وزيادة،

 لم أكتب  عمّن قال:

 الإيمان قول. 

وكتبتُ عمّن قال: الإيمان قول وعمل ". 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *ولما كان الكفر ضد الإيمان،

 ففيه الخلاف نفسه بين الفريقين؛ 

فالكفر عند  السنة: بالقول والعمل

( قول القلب واللسان، وعمل القلب والجوارح ).


 وعند  المرجئة:

لا يكون الكفر بالعمل في ذاته،

 بل بالاعتقاد وحده.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *
فالبحث إذن في العمل:

هل يقع كفر بنفسه،
أم يشترط له الاعتقاد؟.

 هذه  المسألة فيها خلط أورث تداخلاً في الحكم،

 فمن الحسَن تحليلها لتمييزها عن  بعضها،

 وذلك بدراستها في حالين:

 في العمل نفسه بقطع النظر عن فاعله،

 ثم حين  يتصل بالفاعل.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *فالله جعل للذنوب مراتب وأوصافًا ثابتة؛ 
لتعرف مرتبة كل ذنب في التحريم،
 وهي:

الصغائر مثل اللمم.

والكبائر كالزنا والربا، 
وفيها حدّ أو عذاب.

والنواقض وهي: الكفر والشرك الأكبر
 والنفاق العقدي.

 وبهذا أمكن تصنيف  الذنوب
 بقطع النظر عن مرتكبيها.

 تلك المراتب تتنزل عليها الحركات 
بأقسامها  الثلاثة المتعلقة: 
بالقلب، واللسان، والجوارح.

فكل مرتبة لها من كل قسم  نصيب.

 ثم يأتي بعد هذا الحكم على الفاعل غير المعين:

 فمن فعل صغيرة  فالفرائض تكفرها.

والكبيرة تكفرها التوبة أو الحسنات العظيمة،
 أو يكون تحت  المشيئة.

والنواقض تجب لها التوبة، أو يخلد في النار.

 هذا فيما بينه وبين  الله،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *أمّا في أحكام الدنيا،
 لتنزيل الحكم على المعين،

 فيشترط في العمل الظاهر  الناقض
إقامة الحجة؛
 للتحقق من انشراح الصدر بالكفر؛

 لأن الكفر في حقيقته  مرتبط بالقلب،

 لقوله تعالى:

 { مَن كفرَ باللهِ مِن بعد إيمانِهِ
 إلاّ مَن  أُكره وقلبُه مطمئنٌ بالإيمانِ
 ولكنْ مَن شرحَ بالكفرِ صدرًا 
فعليهم غضبٌ  مِن اللهِ 
ولهم عذابٌ عظيمٌ }.

فاشترط الانشراح ،
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *لكن أليس قد رجعنا بهذا إلى قول المرجئة:

 أن الكفر لا يكون إلاَّ بالقلب؟

 كلا ، 
فاتفاقهم على كفر القلب شرط لتكفير المعين،

 لا يعني اتفاقهم في كل  شيء،

فالنصوص أثبتت الكفر العملي 
والمرجئة نفوه،
 هذا أولاً.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

* *وثانيًا:
 
قالوا: الفعل نفسه ليس بكفر مطلقًا، 

حتى لو سبَّ اللهَ ورسولَه،

أو داسَ المصحفَ،

أو صلّى لغيرِ الله، 

إلاّ إن أعربَ بلسانه عن تكذيب قلبه.

 فمنعوا اتصاف أعمال بالكفر،
 لا تتأتى بوصف دون ذلك.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

 
* *وثالثًا: 

قالوا: ليس في الذنوب العملية ما هو كفر،

 وعليه: 
فلا حاجة إلى إقامة حجة 
ولا استتابة
إلاّ إن أعرب.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

وكل هذه خالفهم فيها السنة، 

وقالوا بالتلازم  بين الظاهر والباطن،

 ففي  الحالة السوية:
 لا يتصور كفر عملي يخلو من اعتقاد.

 وفي غير السوية
 ممكن،
 لفوات شرط أو حصول مانع؛

 لذا شُرعت إقامة الحجة للتحقق.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *@khojah10
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *1- بين السنة والمرجئة :

لكن المرجئة فرضوا إمكان وجود حالة سوية،

 تقترف العمل الكفري وقلبها مطمئن  بالإيمان، 

بناء على نفي وجود عمل كفري في ذاته، 

هذا التناقض لم يقبل به  السنة
لمخالفته للفطرة ونصوص التلازم،

 فالعمل الكفري إمّا أنه علة الكفر  وسببه، 
فيبتدئ ويطرأ من الظاهر،
ثم ينتقل إلى الباطن، 
فهو مورث محدث للكفر،

 أو العكس فهو كاشف عن كفر الباطن،

 فحقيقة التلازم:
 
هو أثر أحدهما في  الآخر:

 (إن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد)،

(لتسوون صفوفكم أو ليخالفن  الله بين قلوبكم). 

فهذه أربعة أوجه للخلاف.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
@khojah10
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *2- الكفر منوط بالانشراح :


* *فكرة الإناطة مبنية على أن:
 القلب هو الموجه للحركات الظاهرة،

 ففي  الأحوال المعتادة: 
لا تصدر حركة إلا عن إرادة،
 ولا إرادة إلا عن عقيدة،

 أما  غيرها فاستثناء له حكمه الخاص
 لا ينفي الأصل،

 وقد أشارت إليهما 
- وإلى  تقرير أن مناط الكفر: الانشراح -
 الآية:
{من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه
إلا من  أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان
ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدرا 
فعليهم غضب من الله
 ولهم عذاب عظيم }،

 وفيها جملتان لحالين 
تداخلتا بوساطة أداة الاستثناء  "إلا"، 
والاستدراك "لكن"، 

فالاستثناء للمكره ألا يُحكم بكفره،

 والاستدراك  لبيان أن 
المختار يشترط لكفره: "الانشراح".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *2- الكفر منوط بالانشراح :

* *فلو انحلتا إلى جملتين منفصلتين 
بـإزالة أداة الاستدراك، 

فالأولى في  الفاعل للكفر الظاهر باختياره،
 بدليل استثناء "المكره" بعد ذلك، 

وصورتها:
 (من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه)، 
(وشرح بالكفر صدرا)،
 (فعليهم غضب ولهم عذاب  عظيم)،

 فهذه ثلاثة أمور مرتبطة:
 كفر الظاهر (كفر بالله)،
 وكفر الباطن (شرح  بالكفر صدرا)،
والعقوبة (غضب وعذاب)..

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *2- الكفر منوط بالانشراح :

* *وفق هذا الارتباط:
 فكفر الباطن (الانشراح)،
 شرط للعقوبة وليس كفر الظاهر  وحده..

 يؤكد هذا الجملة الثانية:
 { إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان }..

 فهذه فيها أمران:
 كفر الظاهر (أكره)،
 وإيمان الباطن (مطمئن).

 هنا نرى أمرين  أيضا:
 مخالفة الظاهر للباطن، 
والخلو من العقوبة وعلتهما: الإكراه، 

فاستفيد  منه:
 إمكانية الكفر على الجوارح مع إيمان القلب، 
لكن ليست هذه بالحالة  المعتادة بل استثناء؛ 
لذا لا عقوبة لأجل هذا العذر، 

وتلحق به في المعنى  أعذار مشابهة كـ : 
الجهل، والاشتباه، والجنون، 

فوجه تأكيد الجملة على الشرط:
 أنه لم يعتدّ بكفر الظاهر وحده،
 لإيقاع الكفر على المعين؛
 للعذر (الإكراه)
 الكاشف عن سلامة الباطن من الانشراح، 

وبهذا فسر أهل اللغة والتفسير  والصحابة الآية؛

 قال بعض نحويي البصرة:
 "صار قوله: { فعليهم }، خبرا لقوله: 
{ ولكن من شرح }،
 وقوله : { من كفر بالله }،

فأخبرهم بخبر واحد،
 فـ"من" في  الموضعين لواحد لا اثنين،
 فالأول حال كفره ظاهرا،
 والثاني حال كفره باطنا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *2- الكفر منوط بالانشراح :

* *
قال ابن جرير: 

"الرافع لـ (من) من الأولى والثانية 
قوله : (فعليهم غضب من  الله)، 

والعرب تفعل ذلك في حروف الجزاء، 
إذا استأنفت أحدهما على الآخر"،  

وقال ابن عباس:
 "فأما من أكره فتكلم به لسانه، 
وخالفه قلبه بالإيمان 
لينجو  بذلك من عدوه،
 فلا حرج عليه؛ 
لأن الله سبحانه إنما يأخذ العباد
 بما عقدت  عليه قلوبهم"..

 [تفسير ابن جرير] 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *2- الكفر منوط بالانشراح :

* *
فتأمل:
 "عقدت.. إلخ"
 يؤيده سبب النزول في عمار لما أكره..

 إن الكفر كفران:
الباطن، والظاهر، 

فكفر الباطن يبتدئ منه ويسري إلى الظاهر، 
وهذا الكفر  الاعتقادي (قول وعمل القلب)،

 وكفر الظاهر يبتدئ منه ويسري إلى الباطن، 

وهذا  الكفر العملي (قول اللسان وعمل الجوارح) 
الذي ينكره المرجئة،

 هذا الحكم  فيما ليس فيه عذر وهو الأصل، 
والذي فيه العذر -وهو الاستثناء-
 فباطن لا  ظاهر له، 
وظاهر لا باطن له،

 فهذه أورثت إشكالا عند بعضهم، 

ولا ينحل إلا  بهذه القسمة:
 أصل هو الحال المعتاد، 
واستثناء هو الحال غير المعتاد،

 وفي  المحصلة:
 لا كفر يؤاخذ عليه إلا كفر الباطن،
 بدأ منه أو سرى إليه من الظاهر

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *في عملية التكفير ثلاثة أطراف:

العمل، والعامل، والعقوبة.

 وتبيين حقيقة  كل طرف في نفسه، 

وفي علاقته بالأخرى: 

يجلي عن حد التكفير؛ 

متى يكون، 

ومتى  ُيمنع ؟. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *فالكفر العملي على قسمين: 
منه ما لا يتأتى إلاّ كفرًا من كل وجه،
 وهذا  الكفر المطلق،

ومنه الذي له وجهان: كفري، وغير كفري.
 فهذا الكفر المقيد. 

والفرق في الأثر:
 أن المطلق لا يشترط له ما يشترط للمقيد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *وأمّا العامل فلا يكفر عينا إلاّ بشروط هي:

 "العقل" يقابله الجنون
 وما في  حكمه كالوسواس القهري،

 و"العمد" (الاختيار) يقابله الإكراه،

 و"الذِكر"  يقابله النسيان، 

و"العلم" يقابله الجهل،

 و"التبيّن" (تحقيق المسألة)  يقابله التأول والاشتباه. 

فهذه الشروط وموانعها،
 لا يثبت على أحد كُفر إلاّ  بها، 
وهذا بالإجمال، *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *
وعند التفصيل يتبين:

 أن بعضها شرط دائم.
 لأن الشروط هي آلة التحقق 
من وجود  الإيمان أو عدمه، 

وفي حالاتٍ،
 بعض الشروط كافية للتحقق.

 فمن أتى العمل  الكفري المطلق،
 لم يشترط له سوى ثلاثة:
العقل، العَمْد، الذِكر.

 فيكفر بها ولو  تخلف في حقه:
 العلم، والتبيّن.

 أي لو قصد الفعل دون الكفر
 (قصد الكفر يحصل  مع العلم)؛

 لأن الإيمان يزول بـ : العمل الكفري المطلق
مع الشروط الثلاثة  الآنفة.

 ذلك أن بتحقق الشروط الثلاثة،
تتحقق الإرادة الحرة  و الإدراك للفعل، 

فإذا نتج عنها عمل كفري مطلق،
 أزاحت الإيمان كليا؛
 لأنهما لا يجتمعان. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *
وأمّا العقوبة 
فبين دنيوية من اختصاص الحاكم،
 فلا تثبت إلاّ بتلك الشروط،
 فإن ثبتت استتيب، 
وإلاّ فالحد.

وأخروية أمرها إلى الله تعالى، 

والفرْق: 
أن  الدنيوية لا يُفتش عنها
 ولا تقع إلاّ بإظهار العامل لكفره،
 فلو استتر تُرِك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *ولنضرب مثلاً نوضح به أطراف عملية التكفير،

 هو: السب أو الاستهزاء بالله  ورسوله وآياته
وإهانة المصحف. 
هذا من الكفر المطلق؛
 إذ لا يحتمل غير ذلك،
 لأنه دال على الاستخفاف مطلقًا، 
فلا يصدر من قلب معظّم ألبتة،

 كما قال  الرازي:

 "الاستهزاء بالدين كيف كان كفرًا بالله؛
 وذلك لأن الاستهزاء يدل  على الاستخفاف،
 والعمدة الكبرى في الإيمان
 تعظيم الله بأقصى الإمكان ، 
والجمع بينهما محال".

 [التفسير 16/124]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *
دليله قوله : 

{ قل أبالله وآياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون 
لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم  بعد إيمانكم }.

 كفّرهم ظاهرا باستهزائهم،
وباطنا بشهادة الله عليهم،

 سواء  القاصد منهم الكفر أو الفعل؛

 لذا قال:
 { إن نعفُ عن طائفة منكم 
نعذب طائفة  بأنهم كانوا مجرمين }،

 فالأولى قصدت الفعل فتابت منه فعفا، 
والأخرى قصدت  الكفر فعذبت،

 وكلا الطائفتين لم ينفعها: 
{ إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب }.

 أي ما  أردنا إلاّ الفعل لا الكفر،

 فالاستهزاء لا يصدر من قلب معظّم،
فإن كان فيه  إيمان
فقد زال به.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *
وعليه: فالعقوبة الدنيوية تقع بـ : 
الشروط الثلاثة مع الفعل؛ 
لزوال الإيمان  بهما،

بدون الحاجة إلى شرطي: العلم، والتبيّن.
 فيستتاب وإلاّ حُدّ،

 ومثله  من أنكر:
 
وجود الله، ربوبيته، النبوة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *
أما في الكفر المقيد،
 فقصد العمل وحده لا يكفر به؛
 لاحتمال إرادته الوجه  غير الكفري منه،
 كمن ذبح أو طاف بمضمار 
وأراد اللحم أو الرياضة،

 لكن لو  ترجح بالقرائن إرادته الكفر بالتعبد،
 كالذابح عند قبر أو الطائف به، 

فيُعرض  على الشروط كلها للاختبار؛
 للتحقق من قصده الكفر،
 فإن ثبتت كلها كفّر عينًا  واستتيب،
 وإن تخلفت واحدة سلم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *3- حد التكفير :

* *وبهذا نعلم:

 أن إقامة الحجة شرط
 في كل أنواع الكفر لكن بتفاوت. 

ونلاحظ أن  العمل الكفري المطلق عند المرجئة
 لا يثبت كفرا
 إلاّ أن يريد الكفر لا مجرد  الفعل؛

 لأنهم يمنعون وصف الفعل بالكفر مطلقا
 إلا بشرط الاعتقاد،

وهذا  مخالف للسنة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *مهدنا فيما مضى -في ثلاث مقالات-
 ما تصوّرناه علة للخلل في حدّ الشرك؛ 
بنفي "العملي" منه 
والاقتصار على "الاعتقادي" فحسب. 

فالمقالة الأولى عالجت  ما بدا باعثًا لهذا الخلل؛ 
وهو التلبس بقول المرجئة 
في نفيهم للكفر العملي  أو التأثر بهم.

 لكن بعضهم ظن أن حصر الشرك في حقيقته
 على الاعتقادي  (الربوبية)، 
سبيل لكبح جماح التسرع في التكفير.

 ولو أنه أحاط علمًا مفصلاً  بقانون "إقامة الحجة"،
 لعرف أنه ضمان من هذه الآفة،
 بدون الحاجة إلى نفي  شيء من الحقائق الشرعية
 كـ"الشرك العملي"، 
وهذا ما عالجته المقالة الثانية  والثالثة. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *وبعد أن قضينا من تلك المقدمات المهمّة،
 التي عالجت العلل البعيدة لهذا  القول المحدَث،
 نأتي الآن إلى صلب المسألة،

 وهو:
 تحديد المناط في شرك  العبادة (الألوهية)،
أهو الاعتقاد،
أم العمل؟.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *
فنقول:

 "الكفر" مصطلح عام يشمل جميع المعاصي،
 ممّا يخرج من الملة حتى ما  دون ذلك،
 يدخل فيه الشرك بأقسامه؛ 

ذلك أن نقيضه "الإيمان" يعم جميع  الطاعات،

 فالشيء ونقيضه وإن اختلفا بما يبين تناقضهما، 
ففيهما توافق عام في  الأقسام والحدود
 يحقق التقابل بينهما.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *
قال أبو هلال العسكري:

 "الكفر اسم يقع على ضروب من الذنوب؛ 
فمنها: الشرك  بالله".

 [الفروق اللغوية ص189].

 والله تعالى يقول:

 { قال أكفرت بالذي خلقك  من تراب
 ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا 
لكنا هو الله ربي 
ولا أشركُ بربي أحدا}.

 ففسَّر الكفر بالشرك.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *فالتوحيد على قسمين:
 علم ( أسماء، ربوبية )،
 وعمل ( عبادة ).
 فهو: علمي،  وعملي.

 قال ابن تيمية: 
" حب الله تعالى 
أصل التوحيد العملي".

[قاعدة في  المحبة ص68] 

وقال:

 " أصل الإشراك العملي بالله ، 

الإشراك في المحبة ".

[قاعدة  في المحبة ص69].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *
وقال الصنعاني:

 "إفراد التوحيد اعتقادًا وعملاً لله وحده، 
وهذا واجب  العلماء؛ 
أي بيان أن ذلك الاعتقاد الذي تفرعت عنه 
النذور والنحائر والطواف  بالقبور شرك محرم،
 وأنه عين ما كان يفعله المشركون".

[تطهير الاعتقاد ص47]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *
يضاف:
 إن التوحيد في تعريفه العام:
 " إفراد الله بخصائصه ".

 والعملي منه:
 " إفراد الله بالعبادة ".
 وهو ما اختص به من عمل،

 وفي مقابله الشرك العملي:
 " بذل ما اختص به لغيره عملاً ". 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *
وإذا ما جئنا إلى النصوص فقوله:

 { فإذا ركبوا في الفلك
 دعوا الله مخلصين له  الدين
 فلما نجاهم إلى البر
 إذا هم  يشركون }. 

فسمى دعاءهم بألسنتهم غير الله:  شركًا.

 وقوله:

 { قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي 
لله رب العالمين 
لا شريك  له }.

 سمّى عمل الصلاة والذبح لغيره: شركًا.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة*
*الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *4- الشرك العملي والكفر العملي :

* *
وبهذا يزول الاحتمال ويثبت اليقين
 في انقسام الشرك إلى:
قولي، وعملي.

 وتفصيله:

شركٌ هو: 
قول اللسان كدعاء غير الله ما لا يقدر عليه إلاّ الله.  

وشركٌ هو: 
عمل القلب مثل حب غير الله كحبه تعالى: 
{ أندادًا يحبونهم كحب  الله }.

وشركٌ هو:
عمل الجوارح كالصلاة والذبح لغيره تعالى.

 فأمّا قول القلب  فهذا كفر لا شرك؛ 
لأنه تكذيب وجحود،
 فالكفر أعم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* 
*الشرك ضد الانفراد، 
*
*وهو الشيء يكون بين اثنين لا ينفرد به أحدهما*

* (معجم مقاييس اللغة)، 
*
*
*
* والعبادة هي: الطاعة من تذلل وخضوع 

(النحاس)،

 وأقصى غاية الخضوع والتذلل 

(الزمخشري)،

 وغاية الحب والذل 

(ابن تيمية)


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *فشرك العبادة إذن: 
بذل غاية الذل والخضوع والحب والطاعة لغيره تعالى.

 هذا  ما تؤديه اللغة، 

وتشير إلى تضمن العبادة للأمرين معًا:
الظاهر، والباطن.

 فالباطن (عمل القلب) 
يدور على: غاية المحبة. 

والظاهر(عمل اللسان  والجوارح)
 يدور على: غاية الطاعة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *وإذا قصدنا القرآن للكشف عن المعنى، 
وجدناه متفقًا ودلالة اللغة، 

قد جعل  هذا الشرك
على ثلاثة أقسام:

الأول: قلبي أصله المحبة، 

{ومن الناس من يتخذ  من دون الله أندادًا
 يحبونهم كحبِّ الله}؛
 أي كما يُحَب -أو يحبون- الله.

 والمحبة تتضمن:

 الإخلاص:
{وما أمروا إلاّ ليعبدوا الله
مخلصين له الدين}،

والتوكل:
{فاعبده وتوكل عليه}،

والخوف: 
{فلا تخافوهم
وخافونِ إن كنتم  مؤمنين}،

والرجاء:
{ويرجون رحـمته}.

 فهؤلاء الأربعة أعراضها الخاصة اللازمة،
 وبقية أعمال القلوب لازمة كذلك.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *والثاني: قولي هو:

 الشهادة، الذكر، الدعاء بأنواعه

 ( استغاثة، استعاذة،  شفاعة، سؤال )،

 {فإذا ركبوا في الفلك
 دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين 
فلمّا  نجّاهم إلى البر
 إذا هم  يشركون}؛

 أي بدعاء غيره.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *والثالث: عملي وأمثلته عديدة، كـ :

 الصلاة، والصيام، والحج، والذبح،  والنذر،

{قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي
 لله رب العالمين
 لا شريك له
 وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين}؛ 

أي لا أبذلها لغيره فأشرك به.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *وثمة شرك معدود في "شرك الألوهية" أيضًا،

 هو "شرك الطاعة"،

 قال [ تعالى ]:

{اتخذوا  أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابًا
 من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم 
وما أمروا إلاّ
 ليعبدوا إلهًا واحدًا
 لا إله إلاّ هو 
سبحانه عمّا يشركون}.
* *
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *وفي حديث عدي 

سمّى طاعة أهل الكتاب
للأحبار والرهبان 
في التحليل والتحريم،

 فقال:

 ( تلك عبادتهم  إيّاهم ).

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *فتوحيد الألوهية 
أمران : 
العبادة : 
{ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدًا}،

والطاعة:  
{ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدًا}،

 جُمعا في قوله: 

{ إن الحكم إلاّ لله
 أمرَ ألا  تعبدوا إلاّ إيّاه 
ذلك الدين القيّم }.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *فتحصل من هذا: 

أن الشرك في الألوهية
 يكون على:

الباطن، والظاهر.

 وهذا هو
الإيمان عند السنة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *وعليه: 
فحدود العبادة:
 أعمال قلبية (المحبة ولوازمها).
 وأقوال على اللسان  (الدعاء والذكر). 
وأعمال على الجوارح 
تسمّى "نسكًا".

 وإنما سمّيت كذلك،
 لأن الأعمال على قسمين: "تعبدية"، و"عادية".

 ولم نجد لـ"العادية" كـ:
 البر،  والصلة، والإحسان.
 ذكرًا ضمن أعمال التوحيد أو الشرك، 
فيكون مشركًا مَن لم  يخلصها لله،
 كلا، 
بل في النصوص:
 أن النية الخالصة شرط للثواب عليها،

 كقوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
(حتى اللقمة تضعها في فيّ امرأتك، 
فإن لك بها أجرًا)،

 وقول معاذ -رضي الله عنه-:
 (إني لأحتسب نومتي كما أحتسب قومتي).

 فهي تشبه  التعبدية من جهة الثواب عليها،
 ولا تشبهها من جهة ذاتها.

 وبهذا تخرج  العادات من أعمال الألوهية، 
فتقصر على التعبد المحض (النسك)،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *5-  حد الشرك في العبادة :

* *إذن،
 فالتعريف الجامع
للعبادة
بعد تخليصها من تداخل العادات، 
هي: 
"ما أمر  الله به، 
باطنًا من أعمال القلوب،
 وظاهرًا من الذكر والنسك والحكم".

 فما  "أمر به" يشمل: الواجب، والمستحب.

 و"أعمال القلوب" يخرج به قول القلب، 

و"الذكر" يخرج به الكلام العادي،

 و"النسك" يخرج به الأعمال العادية.

 و"الحكم" هو ما أنزل الله من القضاء بين العباد.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :

* *التوحيد لغة: "الانفراد".

 وفي الاصطلاح:
 " إفراد الله بخصائصه ".

 وخصائصه  أنه:
رب، 
معبود،
 كماله مطلق.

 قال [ تعالى ]:

{رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما 
فاعبده  واصطبر لعبادته 
هل تعلمُ له سميا}.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *وهو قسمان: علمي، وعملي. 
*

*فالعملي:*
* توحيد الألوهية.*
* وهو: إفراده  بالعبادة ( أفعال العباد ).*
*
*
* والعلمي:
توحيد الأسماء والصفات،*
* وتوحيد الربوبية 
*

* وهو: " إفراده بخصائص الربوبية ".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :

أو كما هو المشهور:

 "إفراده بأفعاله" الملكوتية 
( المتعدية كالخلق، 
لا  اللازمة فلا يلزم عنها أثر لذاتها كالنزول ).

 أو "إفراده بالخلق والملك  والتدبير"
(ابن عثيمين).

 وبعضهم يزيد
الحكم والتشريــع
(اللجنة الدائمة)،
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


وهو هنا بغير المعنى الوارد في توحيد الألوهية،

 هناك من جهة التزام الناس  به ( شرك الطاعة )،

 وهنا من جهة صدوره من الرب،

 فيعتقد أنه وحده الذي له  الحكم ( شرك الحكم ):

 { إن الحكم إلا لله }.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :



هذا التوحيد عكس الألوهية؛ 
فموضوعه أفعاله لا أفعالنا ( عبادة )،

 وإذا تعلق  الموضوع بالأفعال الإلهية، 
فحظنا منها ليس إلا الاعتقاد، 
وما وراءها من أثر  يصدر عنا في صورة عمل،
 فهو من التعبد ( الألوهية )،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *لأجله قيل: 
توحيد الألوهية لازم للربوبية.

 فالمطلوب لتوحيد الربوبية:
 الاعتقاد (عمل القلب).

 بخلاف الألوهية، 
فمطلوبه على ثلاثة من أركان الإيمان  الأربعة:
 عمل القلب ، والجوارح ، وقول اللسان. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *وسبب قصر الربوبية على الاعتقاد: 
أنه عِلْم ، 
ثم إنه تعلق بما هو غيب غير  محسوس، 
وهذا كله محله القلب والعقل،

 حتى لو تعلق بمشهود،
 فلا يكون إلا  بالاعتقاد،

 فيكون معناه حينئذ:

 " الاعتقاد
 أنه وحده المؤثر بذاته
 في جميع  أحوالنا 
بلا استثناء شيء ". 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *ومما يؤكد أنه اعتقاد:
 فطريته؛

 بمعنى: ابتداء خلق الإنسان به،
 فقد ركز في  فطرته:
 الاعتقاد بتفرد الرب
 بهذا الخلق والملك والتدبير. 

ولأنه كذلك فقد  أقر به المشركون؛

 في الخلق:
{ ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والأرض
 ليقولن  الله }، 

وفي الملك:
{ قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء
 وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم  تعلمون
 سيقولون لله }، 

وفي التدبير:
{ ومن يدبر الأمر 
فسيقولون الله }.

 وفي  النفع والضر:
 { ثم إذا مسكم الضر 
فإليه تجأرون }.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *وهم مع إقرارهم بهذا كله مشركون؛ 
إذ أشركوا في العبادة، 

فجمعوا إلى الإيمان الإنكار:

{ وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله
إلا وهم مشركون }.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *فهذا التوحيد حجة على العباد لا لهم؛

 فما اكتسبوه بل فطروا عليه،
 واكتسابهم  منه فمن جهة النماء لا الأصل،

 فمن لم يجمع إليه
توحيد العبادة
 لم ينتفع  به،

 فالألوهية يلزم الربوبية ،
 لكن اللازم قد يتخلف،
 كالولد يلزمه البِر وقد  يعق.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة*
*الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *
فالرسل بُعثوا بالعبادة : 

{ وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول
 إلا نوحي إليه
 أنه لا إله إلا أنا 
فاعبدون }.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *وقد قسم الشرك في الربوبية إلى:
"تعطيل" هو: 
" نفي شيء من خصائص الربوبية  عنه
 وإلحاقه بغيره ".

 كشرك فرعون نفى الربوبية عنه:
 { وما رب العالمين }،

 وادعاها لنفسه:
{ أنا ربكم الأعلى }، 

والفلاسفة نفوا خلقه،
 وادعوا أنه صدر  وفاض عنه، 
وأن الذي خلق هو العقل الفعال.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *6-  حد شرك الربوبية :


* *و" التسوية " وهي:

 "نسبة شيء من خصائص الربوبية لغيره،
 من غير نفيها عنه".

ومساواته بغيره شرك

 قال [ تعالى ] :
{ إذ نسويكم  برب العالمين }،

 { والذين كفروا بربهم  يعدلون }،

 فـ"العدل" هو "التسوية"،

وهو أن يجعل معه إلها آخر، 

كالمجوس  قالوا: للعالم إلهين: للخير، وللشر.

والنصارى اعتقدوا أن الآلهة ثلاثة.

وعبدة الكواكب اعتقدوا أن للكواكب تأثيرًا ذاتيًا.

 كذلك من اتخذ شفعاء 
معتقدًا أنهم يضرون وينفعون،
سواء اعتقد استقلالهم،
أو أنه أعطاهم هذا  المقام؛ 

فإن المشاركة في الاختصاص 
لا تصح بأي وجه كان ، 
لأنها نفي للفارق  بين الخالق والمخلوق.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :


* *بعد ذكر الحدين لشرك الربوبية والألوهية، 
نخلص إلى نتائج مهمة:

فأولًا:
 أن شرك العبادة مستقل بذاته، مناطه نفسه،
 فمن وقع فيه،
 وقع في الشرك
بلا  شرط اعتقاد الربوبية ( النفع والضر )،
 الذي اشترطه القبوريون.

 فقد درسنا  معنى العبادة لغة،
 فما وجدنا فيها شرطًا كهذا،

 بل وجدنا:
غاية الحب  والطاعة. 
وهذا غير الربوبية.

 وقد نص القرآن على محل شرك العبادة
 ( أعمال  القلوب، واللسان، والجوارح )، 
وما ذكر هذا الشرط.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :


* *ثانيا: 

مناط شرك الربوبية:

 اعتقاد أن لأحد شيئًا من خصائص الربوبية،
سواء  كان استقلالا
أو عطاءً.

 وهو من أعمال القلوب،
 التي منها المتعلق بالربوبية، 
ومنها المتعلق بالألوهية،
 وليستا بلازمتين بل تنفكان.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :


* *ثالثا:

 يترتب على اعتبار شرك الألوهية 
مستقلا بذاته: 
الوصف بـ"الشرك". لكل  عمل ظاهر تعبدي 
يتقرب به إلى غيرالله،
 بمجرده بلا شرط الاعتقاد.

 فإذا فعل  الفاعل شيئا من هذا،
 فقد فعل الشرك بصورته وحقيقته ظاهرا،
 فهذه رتبة في  الحكم. 

فإن انشرح به صدرا؛ 
بثبوت الشروط وانتفاء الموانع (قيام الحُجة)،
 فقد أشرك ظاهرا وباطنا، 
وهذه رتبة أخرى من الحكم. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :


* *رابعا:

 المرجئ ومن وافقه
 ينازع في الأعمال التعبدية الظاهرة 
إذا بُذلت لغيره  تعالى،

كدعاء غيره فيما
لا يقدر عليه إلا هو،
 فيمنع من وصفها بـ: " الشرك "  
حتى يقوم الدليل:
 على أنه اعتقد النفع والضر في المخلوق استقلالا،

 فإن كان  عطاءً امتنع أيضا من وصفه بالشرك، 
بل يسوغه – بدعوى السببية -
 إن كان  قبوريًا!.
 
أما أهل السُنة، 
فلا يترددون في وصف العمل بـ"الشرك"؛
 لأنه في  حقيقته وصورته شرك لا ريب،

 وكيف لا،
 إذا دعا فقال:
يا حَجَر!
ارفع عني الإصر  والأغلال التي عليَّ، 
ومُنَّ عليَّ بعفوك.

 يا عبدالقادر يا جيلاني!
يا متصرف في  الأكوان؟.

 فهذه ألفاظ لا تحتمل إلا الوصف بـ " الشرك "، 

لكنهم لا يحكمون على  الفاعل 
حتى تقام عليه الحجة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :

خامسا:
 العطاء الإلهي إنما يكون في حدود الخلْقية لا الربوبية، 

فمن زعم أن  الله أعطاه خصائص ربوبية، 
كالتأثير الذاتي أو التدبير أو علم الغيب  المطلق،
فضلا عن الخلق، 
فتسوية حقيقية بين الخالق والمخلوق 
ولو في بعض  الخصائص،
 وهذا عين الشرك في الربوبية،

 لكن من زعم أنه أعطي ما هو خلقي،
 كعلم بعض الغيب أو شيء من التصريف،
فكفر وليس بشرك؛
 لأنه ادعاء بلا دليل
 وافتراء للكذب على الله: 
{ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبًا}.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :

سادسا: 

حد شرك العبادة:
 "صرف العبادة لغير الله".

 وحد العبادة:
 "ما أمر به  باطنًا من أعمال القلوب، 
وظاهرًا من: الذكر، والنسك، والحكم".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :

فحد الشرك مفصلًا: 
"صرف ما أمر به 
- باطنًا من أعمال القلوب،
 وظاهرًا من: الذكر، والنسك، والحكم -
لغيره".
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *7-  فوائد التعريف بحد الشرك :

* *فما تمحض للعبادة فلا إشكال في انطباق الحد عليه 
كالصلاة والنذر،

 لكن ما  تردد بين العادة والعبادة 
كـ: الحب، والدعاء، والذبح. 
فالحد وحده غير كافٍ  لبيان الشرك فيه، 

من هنا وضع العلماء ضوابط تميز
  المأذون به من الشرك في  هذا المختلط، 

فضبطت المحبة الإلهية بأنه:
 "التقديم المطلق"
 لقوله: {أحب  إليكم}.

 فإن قدَّم مخلوقا تقديمًا مطلقا،
 فهو شرك المحبة. 

والدعاء بـ: 
"أن  يدعو غير الله 
فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله"
 لقوله: {من لا يستجيب له}.

 الذبح بـ: "أن يذبح لغيره بنية التقرب".

 وقد يضاف في الحد شرطًا ليقال:
 "ما  أمر ببذله له وحده..".

 ليتميز به التعبدي من غيره،
 مع عدم الاستغناء عن  الضابط،
 وهذا لا يضعف الحد،
 فالصلاة محدودة في الاصطلاح بحد، 
وهي بحاجة إلى  شروط لتمييز المقبولة.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :

* *أمران هما اللذان كشفا حد "شرك العبادة":
 اللغة، والقرآن.
 وقد مضى  تفصيله، 
وهنا نضيف ثالثًا، 
هو: حقيقة ما عليه شرك المشركين.

 فشركهم في  العبادة ممّا لا يستراب فيه، 
بل قد غلب عليهم،
 فإنهم ذلوا وخضعوا وأحبّوا  
وأطاعوا آلهة اصطنعوها لأنفسهم 
كما يعبدون الله وأشد: 

{ ومن الناسِ مَن  يتّخذ من دون اللهِ 
أندادًا يحبّونهم كحب الله }،

 { اتّخذوا أحبارهم  ورهبانهم  أربابًا 
من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم }،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :

* *فلما جاء الرسول*
* لأجل توحيده تعالى في الألوهية ،*


* استعجبوا من إفراد إله  واحد بالعبادة:*


* { أجعل الآلهة إلهًا واحدًا*
* إن هذا لشيء عجاب }، 
**
*
*{ قالوا  أجئتنا*
* لنعبدَ الله وحده 
*
*ونذر ما كان يعبد آباؤنا*
* فأتنا بسلطان مبين }.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :

* *أما توحيد الربوبية
 فعامتهم أقروا به بدلالة القرآن:

 { ولئن سألتهم من خلق  السموات والأرض 
وسخر الشمس والقمر 
ليقولن الله }، 

أقروا بقضايا الربوبية  الكبرى:
 الخلق، والملك، والتدبير.

 لكنهم أشركوا في الألوهية:

{ وما يؤمن  أكثرهم بالله
 إلاَّ وهم مشركون }.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :

* *ابن عباس:
 "من إيمانهم إذا قيل لهم: 
من خلق السموات؟ 
ومن خلق الأرض؟ 
ومن خلق الجبال؟
 قالوا: الله. 
وهم مشركون".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :


* *وقد كان فيهم من جمع بين الشركين
 باعتقاد النفع في الآلهة
 لا أنها تخلق : 

{ أفتعبدون من دون الله 
ما لا ينفعكم شيئًا ولا يضركم }، 

{ ويعبدون من دون  الله 
ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم 
ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا }.

 فالآية تحتمل بيان  تناقضهم؛
 إذ يعبدون ما يعلمون أنه لا ينفع، 
والتناقض من طبع البشر للجهل أو  الهوى.

وتحتمل اعتقادهم أنه ينفع،

 والعادة :
 أن الإنسان لا يعبد إلا ما رجى  نفعه،
 لما فيه من أنفة فطرية، 
تأبى عليه الذلة والطاعة 
إلاَّ من ضرورة لا  يقوى عليها
 إلاّ بهذا المطاع،

 لكن هذه العادة تخلفت في أناس
 عبدوا الآلهة  لعلل أخرى.
 فهما احتمالان ممكنان، 

وهذا يكشف طرفًا ممّا عليه شرك هؤلاء؛  
فمنهم الذي أشرك في الربوبية والألوهية،
 ومنهم الذي في الألوهية.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :


* *قال الصنعاني: 

" تقرر عندك أن المشركين 
لم ينفعهم  الإقرار بالله 
مع إشراكهم   في العبادة، 
ولا يغني عنهم من الله شيئًا، 

وأن عبادتهم هي اعتقادهم فيهم
 أنهم يضرون وينفعون، 
وأنهم يقربونهم إلى الله زلفى،
 وأنهم يستغفرون  لهم ".

[تطهير الاعتقاد
ص37]،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :


وقال الشوكاني:

 "وقد تقرر أن شرك المشركين 
الذين بعث الله إليهم خاتم رسله 
لم يكن إلاّ باعتقادهم:
 أن الأنداد التي اتخذوها تنفعهم وتضرهم 
وتقربهم إلى  الله،
وتشفع لهم عنده، 
مع اعترافهم بأن الله سبحانه 
هو خالقها  وخالقهم".

[الدر النضيد
 ص45] 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :


"وأمّا اعتقادهم أنها تضر وتنفع، 
فلولا اشتمال ضمائرهم على هذا الاعتقاد،
لم يدعُ أحد منهم ميتًا ولا حيّا".

[ص47]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :


قولهما يحتمل:

 أن كل من أشرك في العبادة فعلّته:
 اعتقاده النفع والضر في  الشفعاء؛
 أي لا شرك في الألوهية إلاَّ بالربوبية، 
فيكون الثاني مناطًا  للأول،
 وفيه نظر.

 ويحتمل قصدهما:
 أن بداية الشرك كانت لهذه العلة،
 ولا يلزم  نفي العلل الأخرى، 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :


ولعل ما ذكره الكفوي يوضح هذا: 

"وشرك التقريب: 

وهو عبادة غير الله؛
 ليقرب  إلى الله زلفى،
 كـشرك متقدمي الجاهلية.

 وشرك التقليد:

 وهو عبادة غير الله  تبعًا للغير،
 كـشرك متأخري الجاهلية".

[ص533]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *8-  حقيقة شرك المشركين :

فعلّة المتقدمين: 
التقريب (ربوبية، ألوهية)

 والمتأخرين: 
التقليد (ألوهية).

 ولو فرض الاحتمال الأول،
 فلا يلزم عنه توقفهما 
في وصف الأعمال التعبدية  الظاهرة لغيره بـ :"الشرك".
 حتى يكون معه شرك في الربوبية،
 كلا، فهذه قضية  أخرى،
 ينظر لها في طريقة إثباتهما للإيمان.

 والشرك الظاهر ربما صدر عن  اعتقاد (ربوبية)،
 لكن ذلك لا يمنع من صدوره
 عن علل أخرى كالتقليد والهوى،
 فليس كل شرك المشركين 
كان بقصد التقريب (الشفاعة).


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

* *اعتقاد النفع والضر 
ليس (العلة الوحيدة/المناط/ الشرط) لشرك العبادة؛

 فاستقراء الأعمال الشركية،
 يُظهر أن لها عللا؛ 

فقد تبين أن اعتقاد النفع  والضر يورث الشرك،
 فهذا غير مستنكر،
 إنما جعله "مناطا" وحيدا لا يكون الشرك  إلا به؛
 فالنظر والاستقراء
 كشف عن علل أخرى لشرك العبادة،
 منها: التقليد.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

* *والتقليد:
 "تعليق شيء على شيء، وليّه به"

[ابن فارس].

 ومعناه:
 الإحاطة  بالشيء على جهة التبع. 

وأحسن ما يصوره:
القلادة؛ معلَّقة، 
ملويّة بالعنق  تابعة لا متبوعة. 

ومثله قولهم:
 قلّده الأمر؛ أي صَيّر الأمر تبعا له.

 فحقيقة التقليد:
 اتباعٌ لمتبوعٍ ؛
 بمحاكاة فعله حذو القذة بالقذة.
 وتقع في  أفعال خاصة لا مطلقة،
 كالتقليد في العبادة 
وهو موضوعنا،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

* *فهؤلاء المشركون أشركوا بهذا المعنى؛
 اتبعوا آباءهم وكبراءهم 
كما تتبع  القلادة العنق، 
وكأنه لا إرادة لهم، 
في جبر اختياري لا قسري،
 يجدون راحتهم  في التقليد 
مع عجز عن الانفكاك منه ما دام الآباء أحياء،

 حتى إذا ماتوا أو  آمنوا،
 أسرعوا إلى الإيمان،
 بما يدل على:
 انحلال عقدة التقليد،
 وأنه المانع  من الإيمان.

 وآية ذلك:
 إسلام عامة الأتباع
 – في كافة الأزمنة والأمكنة - 
بإسلام كبرائهم من غير سؤال عن العلة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

* *والقرآن مليء بذكر هذا الدافع للشرك: 
*
*
*
*{ وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من  نذير*
* إلا قال مترفوها إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة 
*
*وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون }.*
*
*
* وقد عاتب إبراهيم قومه:*
*
*
* { قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون * 
*
*أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون **
*  قالوا بل وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون }.*
*
*
*فهذا جوابهم، 
*
*وفيه إقرارهم أنهم لا  يعتقدون فيهم النفع*
* سوى التقليد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

ومفهوم التقليد يوحي بمتقدم ومتأخر،
 فالمقلَّد متقدم، 
وكون شرك المقلدين  متأخرا،
 وهو معلل بعلة التقليد،

 فما علة شرك المتقدمين إذن؟.

 العلة هي:  التقريب ( الشفاعة ).

 وهذا ما يتصور الابتداء به في الشرك،

 وهو ما جاء عن  ابن عباس
 في أصنام قوم نوح:

 "كانوا قوما صالحين من آدم،
 وكان لهم أتباع  يقتدون بهم،
 فلما ماتوا قال أصحابهم الذين كانوا يقتدون بهم:
لو صورناهم 
كان أشوق لنا إلى العبادة إذا ذكرناهم. 
فصوروهم، 
فلما ماتوا وجاء آخرون دب  إليهم إبليس،

 فقال:
 إنما كانوا يعبدونهم  وبهم يسقون المطر،
فعبدوهم  "

[تفسير  ابن جرير/سورة نوح] 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :


في الكليات للكفوي: 

"والشرك أنواع: 
شرك الاستقلال... وشرك التقريب، 
وهو:  عبادة غير الله؛ ليقرب إلى الله زلفى،
 كـ: شرك متقدمي الجاهلية.

 وشرك  التقليد: وهو عبادة غير الله تبعا للغير،
 كـشرك متأخري الجاهلية".
 [ص533] 

فلم يجعل لشرك التقليد سببا سوى: 
التبع للغير.

 وفرّق بينه وبين شرك  "الشفاعة"
 وسماه: "التقريب"، 
وهو الذي فيه اعتقاد النفع والضر.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

* *قال الميلي: 
"ومشركو العرب كأغلب من قبلهم
 لم يكونوا يعتقدون في شركائهم 
أنهم يماثلون الله في صفاته،
 أو يشاركونه في إيجاد المخلوقات، 

وإنما كان  شركهم شرك تقريب وتقليد"

 [رسالة الشرك ص129].

 فجعله شركين: التقريب،  والتقليد.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :

والجاهليكان يحمل معه معبوده،
 فيتخذه صنما من حجر، 
فيستبدله بآخر أعجبه،
 ويصنعه من تمر،
 فإذا ما جاع أكله،

فهل كان ليعتقد فيه نفعا وضرا، 
ثم يرمي  به أو يأكله فيمضغه بفمه،
 إلا أن يكون مقلدا
 في ذلك قومه؟.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *9-  شرك التقليد :


* *حقيقة شرك المقلّدة 
متطور عن شرك المتقربين
طالبي الشفاعة؛ 

فالمتقرّب طلب  النفع من معبوده،

 والمقلّد طلبه ممن قلّده ( المتقرب )، 
حين استرضاه  بتقليده
في التقرب رغبة ورهبة،

 فهو غير خالٍ من قصد النفع،
 لكن ليس ممن  عبده؛

 إذ طبع الإنسان وجُبل على:
 ألا يتحرك إلا فيما يجلب له نفعا
 ويدفع عنه  ضرا.
 فإن أخطأ فمن جهة الإصابة
 لا النية والقصد.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :


* *ثمة شرك آخر ليست علته: 
اعتقاد النفع والضر.
 هو: شرك الهوى.

 فالهوى  معبود نصًّا، 

قال تعالى: 
{ أرأيتَ مَن اتّخذ إلهَه هواه }.

 وفيه قولان:

 الأول:
 اتّخذ إلهه ما يهواه.

 والمعنى:
 اتّخذ معبودًا بمحض الهوى والرغبة  والمزاج، 

فمقياس الاختيار:
 الإعجاب والرغبة.
 لا المزايا التأثيرية الخارقة  في المعبود،

 وهكذا لا يظهر اتصال بين هذا الشرك 
واعتقاد النفع والضر في  المعبود. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :


* *والثاني:
*
*
*
* اتّخذ هواه إلهًا.*
* فهوى النفس يغدو 
*
*هو المألوه و المعبود،*
*
*
* فكل  ما رغبت فيه أطيعت، 
*
*وفي هذا ينتفي الاعتقاد؛ 
*
*لأن المعبود هي النفس ذاتها.*
*  فأي نفع وضر يظنه المرء بنفسه،*
* وإنما محض الرغبة؟،*
*
*
* حتى إنه ليفعل الشيء 
*
*وهو  يعلم علم اليقين ضرره وعدم نفعه،*
* فلا يملك إلاَّ أن يطيع الهوى صاغرًا*
*
* 
*( وكأس شربت على لذة*
*وأخرى تداويت منها بها )*
*
*
* فهذا هو شرك العبادة ، 
ولا علاقة له بوجه بشرك الربوبية.  
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *ومن شرك الهوى:
 شرك العشق (الإفراط في المحبة).
 وهو يترك العاشق ذليلا 
خاضعًا خضوعًا مطلقًا للمعشوق، 
ولو طلب إليه تأليهه ما تردد،

 كما قال أبو  عبدالله المغربي:* *( لا تدعني إلاّ بيا عبدها*
*فإنه أشرف أسمائي )*
*
*
* يطلب شهوته فحسب،

 ولا يمتنع من قتل نفسه لأجله،
 كما قال عاشق لمعشوق:  مت. فمات، 
نقله الغزالي في الإحياء.

 فهذا شرك خالٍ من اعتقاد النفع؛
 أي  التأثير بالتصرف الكوني أو الشفاعة. 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *
وشرك ثالث 
من أنواع شرك الهوى: 
شرك الحسد.

 يعرف الحاسد أن النافع الضار هو
 الله وحده،
 والحق كله فيما جاء به النبي،
 لكن يُصر على شِركه؛
 لسبب وحيد، 
هو:  حسده النبي؛ أن آتاه الله النبوة.

 وهذا عبر عنه أبو جهل
 لما سأله الأخنس  بن شريق 
عن امتناعه من الإسلام:

 "تنازعنا وبنو عبد المطلب الشرف:
 أطعموا  فأطعمنا،
 وحملوا فحملنا،
 وأعطوا وأعطينا، 
حتى إذا تجاثينا بالركب وكنا  كفرسي رهان، 
قالوا: منا نبي، 
يأتيه الوحي من السماء،
فمتى ندرك هذه؟.
 والله  لا نؤمن به أبدًا
 ولا نصدقه".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *

ومثله يهود
 فإنهم عرفوا النبي بأوصافه في كتابهم:
 { يعرفونه كما يعرفون  أبناءهم } ،
 لكن كفروا به؛
 إذ لم يكن منهم، 

روت صفية بنت حيي قالت:

 "سمعت عمي  أبا ياسر يقول لأبي: أهو هو؟.
 قال: نعم والله.
 قال: فماذا في نفسك منه؟.  
قال: عداوته والله ما بقيت".

{ بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم 
أن يكفروا بما أنزل  الله
بغيًا
أن ينزّل الله من فضله
 على من يشاء من عباده }.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *
وكثير من الكافرين سبب كفرهم هذا الحسد،

 قال تعالى:

 { ودّ كثير من أهل  الكتاب
 لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارًا
حسدًا من عند أنفسهم 
من بعد ما  تبين لهم الحق }. 

فقد تبيّنَ لهم الحق، 
وعرفوه وميّزوه عن الضلال فلا شبهة،
 فما عاد شركهم بسبب اعتقادهم النفع في الآلهة،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *
ولو كان لما حسدوا؛ إذ يظنون أنهم على هدى، 
إنما حسدوا لأن هذا الحق 
ما بدأ وظهر من عندهم: 

{ قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون
 فإنهم لا يكذبونك 
ولكن
 الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون }. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *
حكى ابن الكلبي في "الأصنام" 
عن رجل قُتل أبوه، 
فأراد الطلب بثأره، فأتى ذا  الخَلَصَة،
 فاستقسم عنده بالأزلام فخرج سهمه ينهاه،

 فقال:
 لو كنت يا ذا  الخَلَص الموتورا *
 مثلي وكان شيخك المقبورا *
 لم تنه عن قتل العداة زورا.

 ومن الناس من ينحلها امرأ القيس.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *10-  شرك الهوى :

* *

وكان بساحل جدة صنم  يقال له سعد،
 فأقبل رجل بإبل ليقفها عليه للتبرك،
 فلما أدناها نفرت وذهبت كل وجه،
 وأسف فتناول حجرًا فرماه به،

 وقال: 
"لا  بارك الله فيك إلهًا، أنفرت عليَّ إبلي"،

 وقال:

**أتينا سعدًا ليجمعَ شملنا*
*فشتتنا سعد فلا نحن من سعد*
*وهل سعد إلاّ صخرة بتنوفة*
*من الأرض لا يُدعى لغي ولا رشد*
*
*
*أهذا حال من يعتقد النفع في هذه الآلهة وتعظيمها،*
* أم محض الهوى؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*مقالات
شرك العبادة*
*الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
 جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


رأي ابن تيمية: 

أولًا:
 شرك العبادة مستقل بذاته، 
قال: "هو نوعان: 
شرك في  الإلهية، وشرك في الربوبية. 

فأمّا الشرك في الإلهية،
 فهو: أن يجعل لله  ندًا.

 هذا هو الذي
 قاتل عليه رسول الله مشركي العرب؛
 لأنهم أشركوا في  الإلهية.
 وأمّا الربوبية فكانوا مقرين بها".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :

* *
  ثانيًا:
 من الشرك ما ليس فيه  أثر من شرك الربوبية:
 "وما اعتقد منهم قط: 
أن الأصنام هي التي تنزل الغيث 
وترزق العالم وتدبره،

 وإنما كان شركهم كما ذكرنا:
 اتخذوا من دون الله  أندادًا يحبونهم كحب الله،

 وهذا المعنى يدل على أن 
من أحب شيئًا دون الله  كما يحب الله،
 فقد أشرك".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*مقالات
شرك العبادة*
*الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
 جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


 ثالثًا: 
الشرك ليس منوطًا بالربوبية: 
"ولهذا كان  من أتباع هؤلاء 
من يسجد للشمس والقمر والكواكب،
 ويدعوها كما يدعو الله،  
ويصوم لها، 
وينسك لها
 ويتقرب إليها،
 ثم يقول:
 إن هذا ليس بشرك،
 وإنما الشرك  إذا اعتقدت أنها هي المدبّرة، 
فإذا جعلتها سببًا وواسطة لم أكن مشركًا.
 ومن  المعلوم بالاضطرار 
من دين الإسلام:
 أن هذا شرك".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*مقالات
شرك العبادة*
*الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
 جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :

 رابعًا: 
من أشرك  بالربوبية، فلم يشرك إلا في بعضها:

 "إنما ذهب بعض المشركين
 إلى أن ثم  خالقًا خلق بعض العالم"،

 وضرب مثلًا بـ: الثنوية، والقدرية،
 والفلاسفة  الدهرية.

 قال:
 "فإن هؤلاء يثبتون أمورًا محدثة 
بدون إحداث الله إيّاها،
 فهم  مشركون في بعض الربوبية".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


 خامسًا:
 من المشركين من اعتقد النفع في الآلهة،
 لكن ليس كلهم:

 "وكثير من مشركي العرب وغيرهم،
 قد يظن في آلهتهم  شيئًا من  هذا، 
وأنها تنفعه وتضره بدون أن يخلق الله ذلك".

[ الفتاوى 1/91، الدرء  1/227، 

الأصبهانية 133، الطحاوية 38 ]

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


* *ابن القيم:

 أولًا: 

شرك الألوهية قسم مستقل:
 "التعطيل أصل الشرك وقاعدته  التي يرجع إليها، 

وهو ثلاثة أقسام:
تعطيل المصنوع عن صانعه،
وتعطيل الصانع  عن كماله المقدس،
وتعطيل معاملته عما يجب على العبد".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :

ثانيًا:
الشرك يقع في توحيد الألوهية وحده:

 "حقيقة الشرك هو: التشبه. 
فالمشرك مشبه للمخلوق بالخالق في الخصائص الإلهية؛

 فإن منها: التفرد بملك  الضر والنفع،
 ومنها: الكمال المطلق.
 ومنها: العبودية،

 فمن أعطى حبه وذله  وخضوعه لغير الله،
 فقد شبهه في خالص حقه، 

ومنها السجود،
 فمن سجد لغيره،
 فقد  شبه المخلوق به".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


ثالثًا: 
وقوع الشرك في العبادة لعلل أخرى
 سوى اعتقاد النفع والربوبية:

 "أمّا الشرك في العبادة ،
 فإنه يصدر ممن يعتقد أنه لا إله إلاّ الله،
 وأنه  لا يضر ولا ينفع ولا يعطي ولا يمنع إلاّ الله، 
وأنه لا إله غيره، 
ولا رب  سواه،

 ولكن لا يخلص لله في معاملته وعبوديته،

بل يعمل لحظ نفسه تارة،
 ولطلب  الدنيا تارة، 
ولطلب الرفعة والمنزلة والجاه عند الخلق تارة،

 فله من عمله  وسعيه نصيب، 
ولنفسه وحظه وهواه نصيب،
وللشيطان نصيب، 
وللخلق نصيب،
وهذا حال  أكثر الناس".

[بتصرف الجواب الكافي
 138-146]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


المقريزي: 

أولاً: 
شرك الألوهية مستقل:
 "وشرك الأمم كله نوعان:
 شرك في  الإلهية، وشرك في الربوبية،

 فالشرك في الإلهية والعبادة
 هو الغالب
 على أهل  الإشراك ، 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


والنوع الثاني:
الشرك به في الربوبية، 

وكثيرًا ما يجتمع الشركان في العبد، 
وينفرد أحدهما عن الآخر".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


ثانيًا: 
الربوبية ليس مناط الشرك:

 "الشرك شركان:
شرك متعلق بذات المعبود  وأسمائه،
وشرك في عبادته 
وإن كان صاحبه يعتقد أنه سبحانه لا شريك له 
في  ذاته ولا في صفاته".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :


ثالثًا:

 عامة المشركين أقروا بتوحيد الربوبية، 
وفيهم من أشرك فيه: 

"فأبان  سبحانه أن المشركين
 إنما كانوا يتوقفون في إثبات توحيد الإلهية لا  الربوبية، 
على أن منهم من أشرك في ربوبيته".

 [التجريد: 42، 46، 50]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *11-  أقوال العلماء في شرك العبادة :

إذن، كافة هؤلاء وغيرهم
 اجتمع رأيهم على اعتبار شرك العبادة مستقلًا، 
ليس  منوطًا بشرك الربوبية، 
وهذا يوافق ما عرض 
من حقيقة شرك المشركين،
 وتقرير  القرآن،
 والمعنى اللغوي.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :

لن ننهي هذه المباحث حول 
"شرك العبادة"،
 من دون التطرق إلى نوع من الشرك  شاع في المشركين وعمّ، 
حتى ظن الظان: أن لا شرك غيره!.

 وهو: "التقريب".  كما سماه الكفوي وتبعه الميلي،

 من قوله تعالى: 
{ والذين اتخذوا من دونه  أولياء
 ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى }. 

والمتأخرون ممن تعاطوه  يسمونه: "وسيلة".

 من قوله:
{ أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة }.

 وهو المعروف بـ"شرك الشفاعة" 

من قوله: 
{ ويعبدون من دون الله 
ما لا ينفعهم  ولا يضرهم 
ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله }. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :

وعلة كون هذا النوع شركا،
 ثلاثة أمور:
 أولا: 
أنه فَرْضٌ للشفيع على الله  بغير إذنه، 
والفرض تحكم وتأثير،

 فهذا الشفيع مؤثر لا شافع مشير فحسب، 
ولو  من طريق أدبي بغطاء الولاية،

 وهكذا يغدو مشاركا في الحكم والأمر الإلهي،

 لذا قال:
{ ولم يكن له ولي من الذل }.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :


* *ثانيا:
 أن هذه المكانة – المزعومة – للشفيع،
 أغرت بالغلو في تعظيمه 
باعتقاد النفع والضر فيه لذاته،

 بما أدى إلى:
 ثالثا:
 التقرب إليه بالعبادة  بما لا يجوز بَذْله لغيره تعالى:
 { ما نعبدهم  إلا ليقربونا..}،
 { ويعبدون من  دون الله..}،
 وقد تقدمتا آنفا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :


* *بل زادوا في عبادته على عبادة الله بالحب:

{ ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله  أندادًا 
يحبونهم  كحب الله }؛

 أي يحبونهم كحب المؤمنين لله،
 أو كما يُحَبُ  الله، 

وهذا فيه تقديم حب الآلهة على حب الله، 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :


* *وهذا تجلى في مثل قوله:
 { وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبًا  
فقالوا هذا لله بزعمهم وهذا لشركائنا، 
فما كان لشركائهم فلا يصل إلى الله 
وما كان لله فهو يصل إلى شركائهم 
ساء ما يحكمون }.

 ففي سبب نزوله:
 أن الريح  إذا ألقت مما كان للآلهة إلى ما كان لله: أعادوه.

 وإذا ألقت مما كان لله  للآلهة: لم يعيدوه.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :


* *وتظهر منزلة هذا الشفيع في تصورهم:
 أنهم جعلوه في بعض الأحوال ولدًا للإله  كالملائكة

{ ألا إنهم من إفكهم ليقولون ولد الله
 وإنهم لكاذبون}.

 { وجعلوا  الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثا }.

 فهذا منهم جمع بين الشرك والافتراء  على الله،
 وبين شرك الألوهية والربوبية، 
وهو نوع من الشرك،
 ليس هو الوحيد،  لكنه الشائع، 
بل هو أصل علة الشرك، 
ثم تعددت العلل بعدئذ.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :

وقد حدّ القرآن حدودها منعًا للشرك،
 فأثبتها بشرطين: الإذن، والرضا.
 لئلا  يفترى بفرض شفيع،
 فآية ذكرت شرطا:

{ من ذا الذي يشفع عنده
 إلا بإذنه }،

 { ولا  يشفعون
إلا لمن ارتضى }،

 وآية ذكرتهما:
 { وكم من ملك في السموات والأرض
 لا  تغني شفاعتهم شيئا
 إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى }.

 ورد الشفاعة  كلها إليه وحده،
 هو من يملك، ومن يهب:

{ أم اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء
 قل أولو  كانوا لا يملكون شيئا
 ولا يعقلون 
قل لله الشفاعة جـميعا
 له ملك السموات  والأرض ثم إليه ترجعون }.

 فهذا شرطها، لا تنفع بدونها:
 { فما تنفعهم شفاعة  الشافعين }، 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *12-  شرك التقريب :


ثم إن الشفاعة لا تتقدم في الدنيا، 
ولا تطلب من الشافعين إلا في الآخرة: 

{ وما نرى معكم شفعاءكم
 الذين زعمتم 
أنهم فيكم شركاء}،

 وقد حدّت في أمر  منصوص عليه هو:
 الشفاعة في القضاء، ودخول الجنة.
 وهذا للنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم،

 والشفاعة في: أهل الكبائر، والأعراف،
 والتخفيف من العذاب، ورفع  الدرجات.

 وليس من الشفاعة 
طلب الحوائج وكشف الكرب،

 فهذا
شرك ليس بشفاعة،
 وإن سماها كذلك
أهل الشرك قديمًا وحديثا، 

ولو قصدنا تتبع جذر فكرة الشفاعة،
 فإنها تشبه فكرة "الواسطة" عند الفلاسفة القدماء؛ 
فالمخلوق لا علاقة له  بالله؛
 لعدم المناسبة بينهما، 
لعلو وتنزه الرب، فلا بد من واسطة،
 من خلاله  ينزل الفيض الإلهي،
 وتصعد رغائب المخلوق،
 فأشبه بعضهم بعضًا.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :


* *كان غرض هذه المقالات المتتابعة، 
وقد بلغت
ثنتي عشرة مقالة:
 إثبات عدم  افتقار شرك العبادة
 لشرط خارج عن ذاته.

والرد على من جعل اعتقاد الربوبية  في مخلوق
 أو اعتقاد النفع فيه، 
مناط هذا الشرك؛ 
يلزم من عدمه العدم،
 ومن  وجوده الوجود. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *وقد سلكنا فيها طريقي:
التأصيل، والتمثيل. 

فالتأصيل تضمن أدلة الإثبات، 
وفيها ظهرت دلالة اللغة على المقصود،
ودلالة القرآن أيضا،
 وموافقته لأصول  السنة،
 وموافقة ضده لأصول المرجئة؛

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *حيث إن السنة يقولون:
 الإيمان قول وعمل،

 يقابله
الكفر 
وهو قول وعمل كذلك،

 فيثبتون إيمانا عمليا وكفرا عمليا، 

خلاف المرجئة
 الذين يثبتون القولي فيهما  (الإيمان والكفر) فحسب،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *وهذا انعكس على قولهما في الشرك، 
فأثبت السنة شركا عمليا هو شرك العبادة، 
ونفاه المرجئة فقصروه على شرك الاعتقاد(الربوبيـة).

 فكان النافي لشرك  العبادة - شركا مستقلا -
 في قوله شبه من قول المرجئة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *
وفي القرآن نص على
أعمال شركية 
لم يشترط لها اعتقاد النفع
 كشرك التقليد،

 بل  عامة ما في القرآن 
دال على أن المشركين كانوا يثبتون الربوبية لله وحده،

 ومع ذلك
 كانوا مشركين بالعبادة :

{ وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا
وهم مشركون }.

{ فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين 
فلما نجاهم إلى البر
 إذا  هم يشركون }؛

 أي بالدعاء (شرك عبادة) 
دون اعتقاد في ربوبية آلهتهم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *
واللغة دلت على
 أن معنى العبادة هو:
 غاية المحبة والذلة والطاعة.
 نص على  هذا أهل اللغة كالزمخشري والنحاس،

 فالطاعة على الجوارح، 
سواء كان طاعة  لله ( توحيد )،
 أو طاعة لغير الله ( شرك )،

 وبه يثبت
 تضمن العبادة للعمل الظاهر  كتضمنه للباطن،
وليس اعتقادا فحسب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *
ولم يتسع الكلام لتتبع أقوال العلماء 
فاكتفينا بثلاثة منهم هم:
 ابن تيمية ،  وابن القيم ، والمقريزي.
 كان قولهم صريحا في 
نفي افتقار شرك العبادة
 لشرط  خارج عنه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *ولم نمر على ما سبق دون التنويه والذكر 
لما كان عليه شرك المشركين، 
وهذا هو  طريق الآخر: طريق التمثيل.

 فوجدنا فيهم شركا في العبادة
غير مرتبط  بالربوبية، 
أنواعا هي: 
شرك التقليد.
 وهو اتّباع الآباء،
 ففيهم من ترك الشرك  بمجرد إسلام الآباء أو زوالهم، 
ولو كان عن اعتقاد ما تركوا. 

وشرك الهوى وهو  النفس، 
ومن عبد نفسه فأي نفع يرجوه منها؟. 

وشرك العشق وليس فيه سوى إرادة  قضاء الوطر،
 وليس في هذا اعتقاد.

 وشرك الحسد وصاحبه يعلم صدق الرسول،
 وهو  بالقطع لا يعتقد أن معبوده يضر وينفع.

 فقد فُحصت جميعها ودُرست،
فلم  يُر  فيها أثر لشرك الربوبية على جهة اللزوم،
 لكن على الإمكان والاحتمال، 

فثبت  به وتبين :
 أن الاعتقاد ليس مناطا
 في شرك العبادة. 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**مقالات
شرك العبادة**الشيخ الدكتور لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرًا
* *http://justpaste.it/og7c
* *
https://twitter.com/khojah10
* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*  *13-  خاتمة :

* *
ولم يتسع المقال والحال للتطرق
 إلى قضية مرتبطة بهذه المسألة،
وهي:
 أن هذا  الشرط لم يُعرف ويشتهر
 إلا عن القُبورية ؛ 
الذين يدفعون عن أنفسهم وأتباعهم
 تهمة التلبس بالشرك بمثل هذا التعليل؛

زعموا:
 أن الشرك الواقع عند القبور ليس بشرك
 إلا بشرط الاعتقاد، وإلا فلا.

 وهكذا قال بعض المتأخرين اليوم، 

والفرق: أن القُبورية تعللوا بهذا، 
وزادوا أنهم على بر وطاعة،
 وأن هؤلاء  الأولياء
أسباب مجعولة من الله للتقرب إليه،

وأما هؤلاء فإنهم يحرّمون أفعال  القبورية،
 لكن يمنعون من تسميتها شركا، 
حتى يكشف عن اعتقاد في القلب؛ 
بأن  ما يتقرب إليه ينفع ويضر،

 هذا مع أن صورة العمل شرك
 لا صورة له إلا ذاك؛
 لأنه هو ما كان يفعله المشركون عينه. 

وهنا نبين أن هذه المسألة أخطأ فيها  فريقان: 
الفريق الذي نرد عليه من أول المقالات،

والآخر الذين ظنوا أن  المشركين كافة
 كانوا يقرون بالربوبية، 
ويعتقدون أن آلهتهم لاتنفع ولاتضر،
 وأن شركهم كافة وجميعا كان في الألوهية فحسب،

كلا،
 فالتعميم هنا خطأ، 

فهم  وإن أقروا بقضايا الربوبية الكبرى
(الخلق، الملك، التدبير) 
إلا أن فيهم من  اعتقد النفع في الآلهة؛

 ولذا كثر نفي هذا في القرآن:
{ ويعبدون من دون الله  
ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم }.

 { أفتعبدون من دون الله 
ما لا ينفعكم شيئا
ولا يضركم }.

 فالحاصل:

 أن شركهم  كان أنواعا منوعة، 
فمن جعله نوعا واحدا 
وقع  في الخطأ ولا ريب، 

والحمدُ لله ربّ العالمين.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام**تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
* *المتوفى عام 845* *من الهجرة 
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، 
والعاقبة للمتقين ، 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد خاتم النبيين ، 
وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..


        أما بعد ،

 فهذا كتاب جم الفوائد بديع الفرائد ، 
ينتفع به من أراد الله والدار الآخرة ..
 سميته (( تجريد التوحيد المفيد )) ،

 والله أسأل العَوْن على العمل بمنِّه .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*
*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*اعلم أن الله سبحانه 
رب كل شيء ومالكه وإلههُ :

   فالرب مصدر ربُّ يرَبُّ ربّاً فهو رابٌّ :

 فمعنى قوله تعالى :
 { رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }
 رابِّ العالمين ،

 فإن الرب سبحانه وتعالى 
هو الخالق الموجد لعباده ،
 القائم بتربيتهم وإصلاحهم
 من خَلقٍ ورزقٍ وعافية 
وإصلاح دين ودنيا .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*
*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*والإلهية كون العباد يتخذونه
سبحانه محبوبًا مألوهًا 

ويفردونه بالحب والخوف والرجاء
 والإخبات والتوبة والنذر
 والطاعة والطلب والتوكل ،
 ونحو هذه الأشياء .

 فإن التوحيد حقيقته
 أن ترى الأمور كلها من الله تعالى
 رؤية تقطع الالتفات إلى الأسباب والوسائط ،
 فلا ترى الخير والشر
إلا منه تعالى ،

 وهذا المقام يثمر التوكل 
وترك شكاية الخلقِ وترك لومهم 
والرضا عن الله تعالى
والتسليم لحكمه .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*

*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *وإذا عرفت ذلك 
*

*فاعلم أن الربوبية منه تعالى لعباده 
*

*والتَّأَلُّهَ من عباده له سبحانه ،*

* كما أن الرحمة هي الوسيلة بينهم وبينه عز وجل .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*

*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

  *واعلم أن أنفس الأعمال وأجلها قدراً
 توحيد الله تعالى ..

 غير أن التوحيد له قشران :

 القشر الأول :

 أن تقول بلسانك
لا إله إلا الله ،
 ويسمى هذا القول توحيداً ،

 وهو مناقض للتثليث الذي تعتقده النصارى ، 

وهذا التوحيد يصدر أيضاً 
من المنافق الذي يخالف سره جهره .

**القشر الثاني :

** أن لا يكون في القلب مخالفة ولا إنكار
 لمفهوم هذا القول ،
 بل يشتمل القلب على اعتقاده ذلك
 والتصديق به
 وهذا هو توحيد عامة الناس .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*

*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 
*ولباب التوحيد
 أن يرى الأمور كلها لله تعالى ،
 ثم يقطع الالتفاف إلى الوسائط
 وأن يعبده سبحانه عبادة يفرده بها 
ولا يعبد غيره .

 ويخرج عن هذا التوحيد اتباع الهوى ..

 فكل من اتبع هواه 
فقد اتخذ هواه معبوده 

قال الله تعالى 

{ أفرأيت من اتخذ
إلهه هواه }

" الجاثية :23 " .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*

*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

  *وإذا تأملت عرفتَ أن عابد الصنم لم يعبده ،
 وإنما عبَدَ هواه ،
 وهو مَيْل نفسه إلى دين آبائه
 فيتبع ذلك المَيْل ،

 ومَيْل النفس إلى المألوفات
 أحد المعاني التي يعبر عنها بالهوى ،

 ويخرج عن هذا التوحيد 
السخط على الخلق والالتفات إليهم ،

 فإن من يرى الكل من الله 
يسخط على غيره أو يأمل سواه . 

وهذا 
التوحيد مقام الصديقين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*

*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**

ولا ريب أن توحيد الربوبية لم ينكره المشركون ، 
بل أقروا بأنه سبحانه وحده خالقهم
 وخالق السماوات والأرض ،
 والقائم بمصالح العالم كله ، 

وإنما أنكروا توحيد الإلهية والمحبة 

كما قد حكى الله تعالى عنهم في قوله

{ ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا 
يحبونهم كحب الله 
والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله }

 " البقرة :165".

 فلما سووا غيره به 
في هذا التوحيد 
كانوا مشركين 

كما قال الله تعالى

 {  الحمد لله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض
 وجعل الظلمات والنور
 ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون}

 "الأنعام :1 ".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام*
*تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*



*وقد علَّم الله سبحانه وتعالى عباده 

كيفية مباينة الشرك في توحيد الإلهية 

وأنه تعالى حقيق بإفراده وليًّا وحَكَمًا وربًّا . 

فقال تعالى :

 {قل أغير الله أتخذ ولياً } 

"الأنعام : 14 " 

وقال :

{ أفغير الله أبتغي حَكَمًا }

"الأنعام : 114 " 

وقال :

{ قل أغير الله أبغي ربًا }

" الأنعام : 164" .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *فلا وليَّ ولا حَكَمَ ولا رب إلا الله
 الذي من عَدَلَ به غيره 
فقد أشرك في ألوهيتهِ،
 ولو وحد ربوبيته ، 

فتوحيد الربوبية هو الذي اجتمعت فيه الخلائق ،
 مؤمنها وكافرها ،

 وتوحيد الألوهية مفرق الطرق
 بين المؤمنين والمشركين ،

 ولهذا كانت كلمة الإسلام لا إله إلا الله ،
ولو قال لا رب إلا الله 
لما أجزأه عند المحققين ،

 فتوحيد الألوهية 
هو المطلوب من العباد .

 ولهذا كان أصل (( الله )) الإله ،
 كما هو قول سيبَوَيه ، 
وهو الصحيح وهو قول جمهور أصحابه ، 
إلا من شذ منهم .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وبهذا الاعتبار الذي قررنا به الإله ،
 وأنه المحبوب 
لاجتماع صفات الكمال فيه 
كان الله هو الاسم الجامع
 لجميع معاني الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا ، 

وهو الذي ينكره المشركون
 ويحتج الرب سبحانه وتعالى عليهم
بتوحيدهم ربوبيته
 على توحيد ألوهيته ، 

كما قال الله تعالى :

{ قل الحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى
 ءَآلله خير أما يشركون ،
 أمن خلق السماوات والأرض 
وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء
 فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات بهجة 
ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها
 أءِله مع الله
 بل هم قوم يعدلون }

"النمل :59و60".

 وكلما ذكر تعالى من آياته جملة من الجمل

 قال عقبها :

{ أءِله مع الله }

فأبان سبحانه وتعالى بذلك 

أن المشركين إنما كانوا يتوقفون

 في إثبات توحيد الإلهية لا الربوبية

 على أن منهم من أشرك في الربوبية

 كما يأتي بعد ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وبالجملة فهو تعالى يحتج على منكري الإلهية 
بإثباتهم الربوبية .

والملك هو الآمر الناهي
 لا يخلق خلقًا بمقتضى ربوبيته، 
ويتركهم سدًى مُعطَّلين لا يؤمرون ولا ينهون ،
 ولا يثابون ولا يعاقبون ،

 فإن الملك هو الآمر الناهي 
المعطي المانع 
الضار النافع 
المثيب المعاقب .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ولذلك ، 
جاءت الاستعاذة في سورة الناس وسورة الفلق
 بالأسماء الحسنى الثلاثة ، 
الرب والملك والإله ،

 فإنه لما قال :

 { قل أعوذ رب الناس }

 كان فيه إثبات أنه خالقهم وفاطرهم ،

 فبقي أن يقال ، 
لمَّا خلقهم هل كلَّفهم وأمرهم ونهاهم ؟ 

 قيل : نعم ،

 فجاء { ملك الناس }

 فأثبت الخلق والأمر .

 { ألا له الخلق والأمر }

"الأعراف :54" .

 فلمَّا قيل ذلك ، 

قيل فإذا كان ربا موجداً وملكًا مُكلِّفاً ، 

فهل يُحَبُّ وَيُرَغبُ إليهِ،

ويكون التوجه إليه غاية الخلق والأمر . 

قيل :

{ إله الناس } ،

 أي مألوههم ومحبوبهم

 الذي لا يتوجه العبد المخلوق
 المكلَّف العابد إلا له ،

 فجاءت الإلهية خاتمة وغاية 
وما قبلها كالتوطئة لها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قصة وعبرة في ‫توحيد‬ الله 

 1436/12/21

لفضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *وهاتان السورتان أعظم عَوذَةٍ في القرآن ، 

وجاءت الاستعاذة  بهما في وقت الحاجة إلى ذلك ،

 وحين سُحر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وخُيّلَ إليه أنه يفعل الشيء صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وما فعله ،

 وأقام على ذلك أربعين يوما 
كما في الصحيح .

*
*وكانت عقدة السحر إحدى عشرة عقدة

 فأنزل الله المعوذتين إحدى عشرة آية ،

 فانحلت بكل آية عقدة

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *وتعلقت الاستعاذة في أوائل القرآن
 باسمه الإله ، 
وهو المعبود وحده 
لاجتماع صفات الكمال فيه 

ومناجاة العبد لهذا الإله الكامل 
ذي الأسماء الحسنى 
والصفات العليا 
المرغوب إليه في أن يعيذ عبدَه
 الذي يناجيه بكلامه 
من الشيطان الحائل بينه وبين مناجاة ربه ،

 ثم استحب التعليق باسم الإله 
في جميع المواطن التي يقال فيها 
(( أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم )) 

لأن اسم الله تعالى هو الغاية للأسماء .

ولهذا كان كل اسم بعده لا يتعرَّف إلا به ،

 فتقول 
الله هو السلام المؤمن المهيمن ،

 فالجلالة تُعرِّف غيرها ،
 وغيرها لا يُعرِّفها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*والذين أشركوا به تعالى في الربوبية

 منهم من أثبت معه خالقاً آخر 

وإن لم يقولوا إنه إله مكافئ له 

وهم المشركون ومن ضاهاهم من القدرية .

وربوبيته سبحانه للعالَم 
الربوبية الكاملة المطلقة الشاملة تبطل أقوالهم ،
 لأنها تقتضي ربوبيته لجميع ما فيه 
من الذوات والصفات والحركات والأفعال .

وحقيقة قول القدرية المجوسية 
أنه تعالى ليس ربا لأفعال الحيوان ولا تتناولها ربوبيته
 إذ كيف يتناول ما لايدخل تحت قدرته ومشيئته وخلقه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://al-tawhed.net/Books/Show.aspx?ID=403
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وشرك الأمم كله نوعان :
شرك في الإلهية ، 
وشرك في الربوبية ..

 فالشرك في الإلهية والعبادة 
هو الغالب على أهل الإشراك ، 

وهو شرك عباد الأصنام 
وعباد الملائكة 
وعباد الجن
 وعباد المشايخ الصالحين الأحياء والأموات

 الذين قالوا:

{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ 
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

"الزمر: من الآية3" 

ويشفعوا لنا عنده ،
 وينالنا بسبب قربهم من الله وكرامته لهم قرب وكرامة ،

كما هو المعهود في الدنيا من حصول الكرامة والزلفى 
لمن يخدم أعوان الملك وأقاربه وخاصته . 

والكتب الإلهية كلها من أولها إلى آخرها 
تبطل هذا المذهب
 وترده وتقبح أهله 
وتنص على أنهم أعداء الله تعالى ،

 وجميع الرسل صلوات الله عليهم متفقون على ذلك
 من أولهم إلى آخرهم ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وما أهلك الله تعالى من الأمم
إلا بسبب هذا الشرك 
ومن أجله :

 وأصله
الشرك في محبة الله تعالى . 

قال تعالى :

{ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ 

وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبّاً لِلَّه }

"البقرة: من الآية165" ،

 فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى 
أنه من أحب مع الله شيئا غيره كما يحبه ،
فقد اتخذ نِدًّا من دونه ، 

وهذا على أصح القولين في الآية
أنهم يحبونهم كما يحبون الله ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وهذا هو العدل المذكور في قوله تعالى :

{ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ}

"الأنعام: من الآية1" ، 

والمعنى على أصح القولين 

أنهم يعدلون به غيره في العبادة 

فيسوون بينه وبين غيره في الحب والعبادة ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*وكذلك قول المشركين في النار لأصنامهم :

 { تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ،

إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

 "الشعراء 97و98" 

ومعلوم قطعا أن هذه التسوية لم تكن بينهم وبين الله
 في كونه ربهم وخالقهم ،

 فإنهم كانوا كما أخبر الله عنهم 

مقرين بأن الله تعالى وحده هو ربهم وخالقهم 

وأن الأرض ومن فيها لله وحده 

وأنه رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم ،

 وأنه سبحانه وتعالى 
هو الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء 
وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه .*



*وإنما كانت هذه التسوية 
بينهم وبين الله تعالى في المحبة والعبادة

فمن أحب غير الله تعالى وخافه ورجاه 
وذل له 
كما يحب الله تعالى ويخافه ويرجوه ،
 فهذا هو الشرك الذي لا يغفره الله ، 

فكيف بمن كان غير الله آثر عنده 
وأحب إليه وأخوف عنده ، 
وهو في مرضاته أشد سعياً منه في مرضاة الله ،

 فإذا كان المسوِّي بين الله وبين غيرِه 
في ذلك مشركًا
فما الظن بهذا .

فعياذًا بالله من أن ينسلخ القلب
 من التوحيد والإسلام
 كانسلاخ الحية من قشرها
 وهو يظن أنه مسلم موحد
 فهذا أحد أنواع الشرك .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*والأدلة الدالة على أنه تعالى 
يجب أن يكون وحده هو المألوه 
يبطل هذا الشرك ويدحض حُجَج أهله ،

 وهي أكثر من أن يحيط بها إلا الله ..
 بل ما خلقه الله تعالى فهو آية شاهدة بتوحيده ،

 وكذلك كل ما أمر به ، 
فَخَلْقُهُ وأمره وما فطر عليه عباده
 وركبه فيهم من القوى 
شاهدٌ بأنه الله الذي
 لا إله إلا هو ،

 وأن كل معبود سواه باطل ، 

وأنه هو الحق المبين
 تقدس وتعالى .

*
*وواعجبا كيف يُعصى الإلهُ      
*

*         أم كيف يجحده الجاحدُ*
*
*
*ولله في كل تحريكةٍ          
**
*
*            وتسكينةٍ أبدًا شــاهدُ*
*
*

*وفي كل شيء له آيةٌ         
*

*           تدل على أنه واحــدُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* 
*والنوع الثاني من الشرك ، 

الشرك به تعالى في الربوبية 

كشرك من جعل معه خالقًا آخر 

كالمجوس وغيرهم 

الذين يقولون بأن للعالم ربَّين ،

 أحدهما خالق الخير ، 

ويقولون له بلسان الفارسية (( يزدان )) ،

 والآخر خالق الشر 

ويقول له المجوس بلسانهم (( أهرمن )) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* 
 *وكالفلاسفة ومن تبعهم 
الذين يقولون بأنه لم يصدر عنه إلا واحد بسيط 
وأن مصدر المخلوقات كلها عن العقول والنفوس ،

 وأن مصدر هذا العالم عن العقل الفعال ،
 فهو رب كل ما تحته ومدبره ،

 وهذا أشر من عُبَّاد الأصنام 
والمجوس والنصارى
 وهو أخبث شرك في العالم ،

 إذ يتضمن من التعطيل
وجحد الإلهية والربوبية 
واستناد الخلق إلى غيره سبحانه وتعالى 
ما لم يتضمنه شرك أمة من الأمم .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* وشرك القدرية مختصر من هذا ،
 وباب يدخل منه إليه .
 ولهذا شبههم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالمجوس ،

 كما ثبت عن ابن عمر وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم ،
 وقد روى أهل السنن فيهم ذلك مرفوعا 
أنهم مجوس هذه الأمة ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**وكثيرا ما يجتمع الشركان في العبد 
وينفرد أحدهما عن الآخر ،

 والقرآن الكريم ،
 بل الكتب المنزلة من عند الله تعالى
 كلها مصرحة 
بالرد على أهل الإشراك ،

 كقوله تعالى:

{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد }

 فإنه 
ينفي شرك المحبة والإلهية ،

 وقوله :

 { وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }

 فإنه 
ينفي شرك الخلق والربوبية .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*فتضمنت هذه الآية 
تجريد التوحيد لرب العالمين 
في العبادة

 وأنه 
لا يجوز إشراك غيره معه
 لا في الأفعال 
ولا في الألفاظ 
ولا في الإرادات ، 

فالشرك به في الأفعال 
كالسجود لغيره سبحانه وتعالى ،
 والطواف بغير بيته المحرم ،
 وحلق الرأس عبودية وخضوعاً لغيره ،
 وتقبيل الأحجار غير الحجر الأسود 
الذي هو يمينه تعالى في الأرض
 وتقبيل القبور واستلامها 
والسجود لها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
من اتخذ قبور الأنبياء والصالحين
 مساجد يصلى فيها ..

فكيف من اتخذ
القبور أوثانا تُعبد 
من دون الله تعالى ،

 فهذا لم يعلم معنى قول الله تعالى:

 { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد } 

وفي الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:

 (( لعن الله اليهود والنصارى
 اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد
 يُحَذِّر ما صنعوا ))

 وفيه عنه أيضا :

(( إن من شرار الناس
 من تدركهم الساعة وهم أحياء 
والذين يتخذون القبور مساجد )) ، 

وفيه أيضا عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 (( إن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون القبور مساجد

 أفلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد

 فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك )) ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*وفي مسند الإمام أحمد وصحيح ابن حبان
 عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 (( لعن الله زوارات القبور 
والمتخذين عليها المساجد والسرج )) ،

 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( إن من كان قبلكم 
كانوا إذا مات فيهم الرجل الصالح 
بنوا على قبره مسجدًا 
وصوروا فيه تلك الصور
 أولئك شرار الخلق عند الله )) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*والناس في هذا الباب ( أعني زيارة القبور ) ،
 على ثلاثة أقسام : 

-      قوم يزورون الموتى فيدعون لهم
 وهذه الزيارة الشرعية .

-     وقوم يزورونهم يدعون بهم ،
 فهؤلاء هم المشركون في الألوهية والمحبة .

وقوم يزورونهم فيدعونهم أنفسهم ، 

وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثنًا يُعبد )) 

وهؤلاء هم المشركون في الربوبية ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *-  وقد حمى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
جانب التوحيد أعظم حماية 
تحقيقا لقوله تعالى:

 { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد }

حتى نهى عن الصلاة في هذين الوقتين
 لكونه ذريعة إلى التشبه بعبّاد الشمس
 الذين يسجدون لها في هاتين الحالتين ،
 وسدَّ صلى الله عليه وسلمالذريعة
 بأن مَنَعَ الصلاة بعد العصر والصبح
 لاتصال هذين الوقتين 
اللذين يسجد المشركون فيهما للشمس .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وأما السجود لغير الله 

فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( لا ينبغي لأحد أن يسجد لأحد إلا الله )) ، 

ولا ينبغي في كلام الله ورسوله 

إنما يستعمل للذي هو في
غاية الامتناع

 كقوله تعالى :

{ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا }

 "مريم:92"،

 وقوله تعالى :

{ وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ }

" يس: من الآية69"، 

وقوله تعالى :

{ وَمَا تَنَزَّلَتْ بِهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ،

وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ }

"الشعراء: من الآية210و211"،

 وقوله تعالى :

{ مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا
 أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ مِنْ دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ}

 "الفرقان: من الآية18".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ومن الشرك بالله تعالى المباين لقوله تعالى :

{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد } 

الشرك به في اللفظ كالحلف بغيره ،

 كما رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود عنه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

(( من حلف بغير فقد أشرك ))

صححه الحاكم وابن حبان . 

قال ابن حبان أخبرنا الحسن وسفيان 
ثنا عبد الله بن عمر الجعفي
 ثنا عبد الرحمن بن سليمان عن الحسن بن عبد الله النخعي 

عن سعيد ابن عبيدة قال :

كنت عند ابن عمر* *رضي الله عنهما 

فحلف رجل بالكعبة

 فقال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :

(( ويحك ! لا تفعل ،

 فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 

(( من حلف بغير الله
فقد أشرك )) .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*ومن الإشراك قول القائل لأحد من الناس : 
ما شاء الله وشئت ،

 كما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أنه قال له رجل :
( ما شاء الله وشئت ) ،

 فقال : ( أجعلتني لله ندا ؟
 قل ما شاء الله وحده )) 

هذا ؛ مع أن الله تعالى قد أثبت للعبد مشيئة 

كقوله تعالى : 

{ لِمَنْ شَاءَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَقِيمَ }

 "التكوير:28"،
 
فكيف بمن يقول :

 أنا متوكل على الله وعليك ،
 وأنا في حَسَبِ الله وحَسَبِكَ ،
 ومالي إلا الله وأنت ،
 وهذا من الله ومنك ،
 وهذا من بركات الله وبركاتك
والله لي في السماء وأنت لي في الأرض ،

وازِن بين هذه الألفاظ الصادرة
 من غالب الناس اليوم 
وبين ما نهى عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من ما شاءَ الله وشئت ،

 ثم انظر 
أيُّها أفحش ،

 يتبين لك أن قائلها أولى بالبعد من 
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد }

وبالجواب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لقائل تلك الكلمة 
وأنه إذا كان قد جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ندًا 
فهذا قد جعل من لا يدانيه لله ندًا .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*وبالجملة ،
فالعبادة المذكورة في قوله تعالى:

{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد }

 هي السجود ، والتوكل ، والإنابة ،

 والتقوى ، والخشية ، والتوبة ، 

والنذور ، والحلف ، والتسبيح ،

 والتكبير ، والتهليل ، والتحميد ،
 والاستغفار ،
 وحلق الرأس خضوعاً وتعبداً 
والدعاء ..
 كل ذلك محض حق الله تعالى .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *وفي مسند الإمام أحمد :

 (( أن رجلاً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أذنب ذنباً ،

 فلما وقف بين يديه قال :

 (( اللهم إني أتوب إليك 

ولا أتوب إلى محمد ،

 فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

(( عرف الحق لأهله )) .

 وأخرجه الحاكم
 من حديث الحسن عن الأسود بن سريع ،
 وقال حديث صحيح .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*وأما الشرك في الإرادات والنيات ، 

فذلك البحر الذي لا ساحل له 
وقلّ من ينجو منه ،

 فمن نوى بعمله غير وجه الله تعالى
 فلم يقم بحقيقة قوله :
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد } 

فإن* *{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد } 

هي الحنيفية ملة ابراهيم 
التي أمر الله بها عباده كلهم ،
 ولا يقبل من أحد غيرها ، 
وهي حقيقة الإسلام 

{ وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإسْلامِ دِيناً
فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ 
وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }

 "آل عمران:85*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*فاستمسك بهذا الأصل
* *
* * ورُدَّ ما أخرجه 
المبتدعة والمشركون إليه:
* *
* * تُحقِّق معنى 
الكلمة الإلهية .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*فإن قيل :
المشرك إنما قصد تعظيم جناب الله تعالى
 وأنه – لعظمته - 
لا ينبغي الدخول عليه
 إلا بالوسائط والشفعاء كحال الملوك .

فالمشرك لم يقصد الاستهانة بجناب الربوبية ،
 وإنما قصد تعظيمه وقال :
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُد } ،

 وإنما أعبد هذه الوسائط لتقربني إليه
 وَتَدخُلَ بي عليه ، 
فهو الغاية ، وهذه وسائل ، 

فَلِمَ  كان هذا القدر موجبًا 
لسخط الله تعالى وغضبه ،
ومخلدًا في النار 
وموجبًا لسفك دماء أصحابه 
واستباحة حريمهم وأموالهم ؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وهل يجوز في العقل أن يشرع الله تعالى لعباده
 التقرب إليه
بالشفعاء والوسائط 
فيكون تحريم هذا إنما اُستفيد بالشرع فقط 

أم ذلك قبيح في الشرع ،

 والعقل يمنع 
أن تأتيَ به شريعة من الشرائع ؟
 
وما السر في كونه 
لا يُغفر من بين سائر الذنوب

 كما قال تعالى :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 

وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ }

"النساء: من الآية48".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *قلنا الشرك شركان .. 

شرك يتعلق بذات المعبود وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله ،
وشرك في عبادته ومعاملته
 وإن كان صاحبه يعتقد أنه سبحانه وتعالى
 لا شريك له في ذاته ولا في صفاته .

 وأما الشرك الثاني فهو الذي فرغنا من الكلام فيه
 وأشرنا إليه الآن ،

 وسنشبع الكلام فيه إن شاء الله تعالى .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*أما الشرك الأول فهو نوعان :
 أحدهما شرك التعطيل ، 
وهو أقبح أنواع الشرك ، 
كشرك فرعون في قوله:

{ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

"الشعراء: من الآية23" 

وقال:

 { يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَاب ،
 أَسْبَابَ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى 
وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ كَاذِبًا }

 "غافر36و37" 

والشرك والتعطيل متلازمان ،
 فكل مشرك معطل ،
 وكل معطل مشرك ،

 لكن الشرك لا يستلزم أصل التعطيل 
بل قد يكون المشرك 
مقرًا بالخالق سبحانه وتعالى وصفاته ،
 ولكنه مُعَطِّلٌ حق التوحيد .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وأصل الشرك وقاعدته التي يرجع إليها
 هو التعطيل 

وهو ثلاثة أقسام :

 أحدها :
 تعطيل المصنوع عن صانعه .

الثاني :
 تعطيل الصانع عن كماله الثابت له .

الثالث : 
تعطيل معاملته عما يجب على العبد
 من حقيقة التوحيد ...

ومن هذا شرك أهل الوحدة
 ومنه شرك الملاحدة
 القائلين بِقَدَم العالم وأبديته 
وأن الحوادث بأسرها مستندة إلى أسباب ووسائط
 اقتضت إيجادها ،
 ويسمونها العقول والنفوس ،

 ومنه شرك معطلة الأسماء والصفات 
كالجهمية والقرامطة وغلاة المعتزلة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *النوع الثاني شرك التمثيل ،
 وهو 
شرك من جعل معه إلهًا آخر ، 

كالنصارى في المسيح 
واليهود في عزير ،
والمجوس القائلين بإسناد حوادث الخير إلى النور
 وحوادث الشر إلى الظلمة .
والقدرية المجوسية مختصر منه ،
 وهؤلاء أكثر مشركي العالم ،

 وهم طوائف جمة منهم من يعبد أجزاء سماوية ،
 ومنهم من يعبد أجزاء أرضية ،

 ومن هؤلاء من يزعم 
أن معبوده أكبر الآلهة ، 

ومنهم من يزعم أنه إذا خصه
بعبادته والتبتل إليه
 أقبل إليه واعتنى به ،

 ومنهم من يزعم أن معبوده الأدنى
 يقرِّبه إلى الأعلى الفوقاني
 والفوقاني يقربه إلى من هو فوقه 
حتى تقرِّبه تلك الآلهة 
إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ، 

فتارة تكثر الوسائط وتارة تقل .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *فإذا عرفت هذه الطوائف 
وعرفت اشتداد نكير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
على من أشرك به تعالى 
في الأفعال والأقوال والإرادات كما تقدم ذكره ،

 انفتح لك باب الجواب عن السؤال .

 فتقول :

 أعلم أن 
حقيقة الشرك
تشبيه الخالق بالمخلوق ،
 وتشبيه المخلوق بالخالق . 

   أما الخالق فإن المشرك شبه المخلوق بالخالق 
في خصائص الإلهية ،
 وهي 
التفرد بملك الضر والنفع
 والعطاء والمنع ، 

فمن علق ذلك بمخلوق 
فقد شبهه 
بالخالق تعالى 

سوَّى بين التراب ورب الأرباب ، 

فأي فجور وذنب أعظم من هذا ؟.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*واعلم أن 
من خصائص الإلهية
 الكمال المطلق 
من جميع الوجوه 
الذي لا نقص فيه
 بوجه من الوجوه ، 

وذلك يوجب أن تكون العبادة له وحده
 عقلا وشرعاً وفطرة ، 

فمن جعل ذلك لغيره ،
 فقد شبه الغير 
بمَن لا شبيه له ،

 ولشدة قبحه 
وتضمنه غاية الظلم ،
 أخبر من كَتَبَ على نفسه الرحمة
 أنه لا يغفره أبدًا ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*ومن خصائص الإلهية ، العبودية 
التي لا تقوم إلا على ساقي الحب والذل ،

 فمن أعطاهما لغيره ،
 فقد شبهه بالله سبحانه وتعالى 
في خالص حقه ، 

وقُبحُ هذا مستقر في العقول والفِطَر ، 

لكن لما غيرت الشياطين فِطر أكثر الخلق 
واجتالتهم عن دينهم 
وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانًا
– كما رَوى ذلك عن الله أعرف الخلق به وبخلقه –
 عَمُوا عن قبح الشرك 
حتى ظنوه حسنًا ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *ومن خصائص الإلهية 
السجود ، 
فمن سجد لغيره فقد شبهه به ،

ومنها التوكل ،
 فمن توكل على غيره فقد شبهه به ,
 ومنها التوبة ، فمن تاب لغيره فقد شبهه به ، 

ومنها الحلف باسمه
 فمن حلف بغيره فقد شبهه به .

 ومنها الذبح له ، فمن ذبح لغيره فقد شبهه به . 

ومنها حلق الرأس .. إلى غير ذلك .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*هذا في جانب التشبيه ،

 وأما في جانب التشبه ، 
فمن تعاظم وتكبَّر ودعا إلى إطرائه ورجائه ومخافته
 فقد تشبه بالله ونازعه في ربوبيته

 وهو
حقيق بأن يهينه الله
 غاية الهوان،
ويجعله كالذر تحت أقدام خلقِهِ

 وفي الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

 ( يقول الله عز وجل :
العظَمَة إزاري ، 
والكبرياء ردائي ،
 فمن نازعني واحدًا منهما عذبته ) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وإذا كان المصور الذي يصنع الصور بيده
 من أشد الناس عذابًا يوم القيامة 
لتشبهه بالله في مجرد الصنعة ،

 فما الظن بالمتشبه بالله في الربوبية والإلهية 

كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة المصورون
 يقال لهم أحيوا ما خلقتم )) 

وفي الصحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

 يقول الله عز وجل :

 ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي 
فليخلقوا ذرة فليخلقوا شعيرة )) 

فنبه بالذرة والشعيرة على ما هو أعظم منها

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وكذلك من تشبه به تعالى
 في الاسم الذي لا ينبغي إلا له
 كملك الملوك وحاكم الحكام وقاضي القضاة
 ونحوه .. 

فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

(( إن أخنع الأسماء عند الله
 رجل تسمى بشاهان شاه ( ملك الملوك )
 لا مالك إلا الله )) .

 وفي لفظ :

(( أغيظ رجل عند الله 
رجل تسمى ملك الأملاك )) .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وبالجملة ،
فالتشبيه والتشبه هو حقيقة الشرك 

ولذلك كان من ظن أنه
 إذا تقرَّب إلى غيره 
بعبادة ما يقرِّبه ذلك الغير إليه تعالى 
فإنه يخطئ لكونه شبهه به 
وأخذ ما لا ينبغي أن يكون إلا له .
فأشرك معه سبحانه فيه غيره 
فبخسه سبحانه حقه 
فهذا قبيح عقلًا وشرعًا ،

 ولذلك لم يُشرع ولم يُغفر 

فاعلمه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*واعلم أن الذي ظن أن
الرب سبحانه وتعالى
 لا يسمع له
 أو لا يستجيب له
 إلا بواسطة تُطلعه على ذلك
 أو تسأل ذلك منه 
فقد ظن بالله ظن السوء

 فإنه إن ظن أنه لا يعلم أو لا يسمع
 إلا بإعلام غيره له وإسماعه
 فذلك نفي لعلم الله وسمعه وكمال إدراكه
 وكفى بذلك ذنبًا .

وإن ظن أنه يسمع ويرى 
ولكن يحتاج إلى من يُلَيِّنُهُ ويُعَطِّفُهُ عليهم 
فقد أساء الظن 
بإفضال ربه وبره 
وإحسانه 
وسعة جوده .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وبالجملة ،
 فأعظم الذنوب عند الله تعالى
 إساءة الظن به 

ولهذا يتوعدهم في كتابه
 على إساءة الظن به أعظم وعيد ،

 كما قال الله تعالى :

{ الظَّانِّينَ بِاللَّهِ ظَنَّ السَّوْءِ 
عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ 
وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ 
وَلَعَنَهُمْ 
وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَهَنَّمَ 
وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا }

"الفتح: من الآية6" ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وقال تعالى عن خليله إبراهيم عليه السلام :

{ أَإِفْكًا آلِهَةً دُونَ اللَّهِ تُرِيدُونَ ،
فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

 "الصافات86و87"

 أي : فما ظنكم أن يجازيكم إذا
عبدتم معه غيره 
وظننتم أنه يحتاج في الاطلاع على ضرورات عباده 
لمن يكون بابًا للحوائج إليه 
ونحو ذلك ؟

 وهذا بخلاف الملوك 
فإنهم محتاجون إلى الوسائط ضرورة
 لحاجتهم وعجزهم وضعفهم
 وقصور علمهم عن إدراك حوائج المضطرين .

فأما من لا يشغله سمعٌ عن سمع ، 
وسبقت رحمته غضبه 
وكتب على نفسه الرحمة 
فما تصنع الوسائط عنده ؟

 فمن اتخذ واسطة بينه وبين الله تعالى
 فقد ظن به أقبح ظنٍّ ،
ومستحيل أن يشرعه لعباده 
بل ذلك يمتنـع في العقول والفِطَر .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*واعلم أن الخضوع والتأله
 الذي يجعله العبد لتلك الوسائط
قبيح في نفسه ،
- كما قررناه -

لا سيما إذا كان المجعول له ذلك :
عبدًا 
للملك العظيم الرحيم 
القريب المجيب
 ومملوكًا له 

كما قال تعالى:

{ ضَرَبَ لَكُمْ مَثَلاً مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ 
هَلْ لَكُمْ مِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ
 مِنْ شُرَكَاءَ فِي مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ 
تَخَافُونَهُمْ كَخِيفَتِكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ }

"الروم: من الآية28" 

أي إذا كان أحدكم يأنف
 أن يكون مملوكه شريكه في رزقه ،

فكيف تجعلون لي من عبيدي شركاء 
فيما أنا منفرد به 
وهو الإلهية 
التي لا تنبغي لغيري 
ولا تصلح لسواي ،

 فمن زعم ذلك
فما قدَرني حق قدري 
ولا عظَّمني حق تعظيمي ؛

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**
وبالجملة 
فما قدره حق قدره من عبَدَ معه
 من ظن أن يوصل إليه ، 

قال تعالى: 

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ
 إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا } 

"الحج: من الآية73" الآية ..

 إلى أن قال :

{ مَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ}

 "الحج:74"
 
وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ
 وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ
 وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ 
سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }

 "الزمر:67".

فما قَدَرَ القوي العزيز حق قدره 
من أشرك معه الضعيف الذليل .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*واعلم أنك إذا تأملت 
جميع طوائف الضلال والبدع 
وجدت أصل ضلالهم  راجعًا إلى شيئين :

 أحدهما : 

الظن بالله ظن السوء ، 

والثاني :

 لم يقدروا الرب حق قدره ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*فلم يقدره حق قدره 
من ظن أنه لم يرسل رسولًا 
ولا أنزل كتابًا 

بل ترك الخلق سدىً 
وخلقهم عبثًا
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ولا قدَرَه حق قدره 
من نفى عموم قدرته وتعلقها بأفعال عباده 
من طاعتهم ومعاصيهم 
وأخرجها عن خلقه وقدرته ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ولا قدر الله حق قدره
 أضداد هؤلاء 
الذين قالوا إنه يعاقب عبده على ما لم يفعله 
بل يعاقبه على 
فعلهِ سبحانه وتعالى

 وإذا استحال في العقول
 أن يجبر السيد عبدَه على فعلٍ ثم يعاقبه عليه 

فكيف يصدر هذا
 من أعدل العادلين . 

وقول هؤلاء شر من أشباه المجوس 
القدرية الأذلين ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*ولا قدَرَه حق قدره ، 
من نفى رحمته ورضاه ومحبته
 وغضبه وحكمته مطلقًا وحقيقة فعله ،

 ولم يجعل له فعلًا اختياريًا ، 
بل أفعالُه مفعولاتٌ منفصلة عنه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ولا قدَرَه حقَّ قدره 

من جعل له صاحبة وولدًا

 أو جعله يحُلُّ في مخلوقاته

 أو جعله عين هذا الوجود .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**

ولا قدَرَه حق قدره 
من قال إنه رفع أعداء رسوله وأهل بيته 
وجعل فيهم المُلك 

ووضع أولياء رسوله وأهل بيته

 وهذا يتضمن غاية القدح في الرب 

تعالى الله 
عن قول الرافضة*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وهذا مشتق من قول اليهود والنصارى في رب العالمين : 

إنه أرسل ملكا ظالما فادعى النبوة
 وكذب على الله ،
 ومكث زمناً طويلاً يقول أمرني بكذا 
ونهاني عن كذا ويستبيح دماء أبناء الله وأحبائه

 والرب تعالى يظهره ويؤيده 
ويقيم الأدلة والمعجزات على صدقه 
ويُقبل بقلوب الخلق وأجسادهم إليه ، 
ويقيم دولته على الظهور والزيادة ،
ويذل أعداءه أكثر من ثمان مائة عام .

 فوازن بين قول هؤلاء 
وقول إخوانهم الرافضة 
تجد القولين سواء ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *ولا قدَرَه حق قدره 
من زعم أنه لا يحيي الموتى
 ولا يبعث من في القبور

 ليبين لعباده الذي كانوا فيه يختلفون 
وليعلم الذين كفروا
 أنهم كانوا كاذبين .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وبالجملة ،
 فهذا باب واسع ،

 والمقصود أن كل من عبَدَ مع الله غيره
 فإنما عبد شيطانًا .

 قال تعالى :

{  أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ

أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ }

"يس: من الآية60" .
 
فما عبَدَ أحدٌ أحداً من بني آدم
كائنًا من كان 
إلا وقد
وقعت عبادته للشيطان 

فيستمتع العابد بالمعبود في حصول غرضه ،

 ويستمتع المعبود بالعابد 
في تعظيمه له 
وإشراكه مع الله تعالى 
وذلك غاية رضى الشيطان .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*ولهذا قال تعالى :

{ وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا

 يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الْأِنْسِ }

"الأنعام: من الآية128"

 أي من إغوائهم وإضلالهم

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *وقال:

{ وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الْإنْسِ 
رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ 
وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا 

قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا 
إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ 
إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ }

"الأنعام: من الآية128" 

فهذه إشارة لطيفة
 إلى السر الذي لأجله كان
الشرك أكبر الكبائر عند الله
 وأنه لا يُغفر بغير التوبة منه ،
 وأنه موجب للخلود في العذاب العظيم ،

 وأنه ليس تحريمه وقبحه بمجرد النهي عنه فقط ، 
بل يستحيل على الله سبحانه وتعالى
 أن يشرع لعباده عبادة إلهٍ غيره 

كما يستحيل عليه
 ما يناقض
أوصاف كماله 
ونعوت جلاله . 

* 
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**واعلم أن الناس في عبادة الله تعالى والاستعانة به
 أقسام : 

أجلها وأفضلها
 أهل العبادة والاستعانة بالله عليها ،

 فعبادة الله غاية مرادهم ،
 وطلبهم منه أن يعينهم عليها
 ويوفقهم للقيام بها نهاية مقصودهم ،

 ولهذا كان أفضل ما يُسأل الرب تعالى 
الإعانة على مرضاته ،

 وهو الذي علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لمعاذ بن جبل فقال :

(( يا معاذ ، والله إني أحبك 

فلا تدع أن تقول في كل دبر صلاة : 
اللهم أعنّي على ذكرك وشكرك 
وحسن عبادتك ))

 فانفع الدعاء 
طلب العون على مرضاته تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ويقابل هؤلاء القسم الثاني ،

 المعرضون عن عبادته والاستعانة به ،
 فلا عبادة لهم ولا استعانة ، 
بل إن سأله - تعالى - أحدهم واستعان به
 فعلى حظوظه وشهواته 

والله سبحانه وتعالى
يسأله من في السماوات والأرض
ويسأله أولياؤه وأعداؤه 
فيُمدُّ هؤلاء وهؤلاء ، 

وأبغض خلق الله إبليس ، 
ومع هذا أجاب سؤاله 
وقضى حاجته ومتّعه بها ،

 ولكن لما لم تكن عونًا على مرضاته 
كانت زيادة في شقوته وبُعده .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وهكذا كل من سأله تعالى واستعان به 
على ما لم يكن عونًا له على طاعته
 كان سؤاله مبعدًا له عن الله 

فليتدبر العاقل هذا 

وليعلم أن إجابة الله لسؤال بعض السائلين
 ليست لكرامته عليه 
بل قد يسأله عبده الحاجة 
فيقضيها له وفيها هلاكه ، 

ويكون منعه حماية له وصيانة ، 
والمعصوم من عصمه الله .
 والإنسان على نفسه بصيرة .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وعلامة هذا 
أنك ترى من صانه الله من ذلك 
وهو يجهل حقيقة الأمر
 إذا رآه - سبحانه - يقضي حوائج غيره
 يسئ ظنه به تعالى وقلبه محشو بذلك
 وهو لا يشعر ،

 وأمارة ذلك حمله على الأقدار 
وعتابه في الباطن لها ، 

ولقد كشف الله تعالى هذا المعنى غاية الكشف
 في قوله تعالى :

{ فَأَمَّا الْأِنْسَانُ إِذَا مَا ابْتَلاهُ رَبُّهُ فَأَكْرَمَهُ وَنَعَّمَهُ 
فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَكْرَمَنِ ، 

وَأَمَّا إِذَا مَا ابْتَلاهُ فَقَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقَهُ 
فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَهَانَن ،
كلا }
"الفجر15و17".

 أي ليس كل من أعطيته ونعمته وخوّلته فقد أكرمته 
وما ذاك لكرامته عليّ 
ولكنه ابتلاء مني وامتحان له
أيشكرني فأعطيه فوق ذلك
 أم يكفرني فأسلبه إياه وأحوله عنه لغيره ،

 وليس كل من ابتليته فضيقت عليه رزقه 
وجعلته بقدر لا يفضل عنه
 فذاك من هوانه عليّ 
ولكنه ابتلاء وامتحان مني* *له ،

أيصبر فأعطيه أضعاف ما فاته 
أم يسخط فيكون حظه السخط .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وبالجملة 
فأخبر تعالى أن الإكرام والإهانة
 لا يدوران على المال وسعة الرزق وتقديره

 فإنه سبحانه وتعالى يوسع على الكافر 
لا لكرامته 
ويقتر على المؤمن 
لا لهوانه عليه ،

 وإنما يكرم سبحانه وتعالى من يكرم من عباده 
بأن يوفقه 
لمعرفته ومحبته 
وعبادته واستعانته .

 فغاية سعادة الأبد 
في عبادة الله
 والاستعانة به عليها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*القسم الثالث

 من له نوع عبادة بلا استعانة ..

 وهؤلاء نوعان :

 أحدهما:

أهل القدَر القائلون :

 بأنه سبحانه وتعالى قد فعل بالعبد جميع مقدروه 
من الألطاف 
وأنه لم يبق في مقدروه إعانة له على الفعل 
فإنه قد أعانه بخلق الآلات وسلامتها 
وتعريف الطريق ،
 وإرسال الرسول وتمكينه من الفعل ،
 فلم يبق بعدها إعانة مقدورة يسأله إياها ، 

وهؤلاء مخذولون 
موكولون إلى أنفسهم
مسدود عليهم 
طريق الاستعانة والتوحيد . 

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما :

 الإيمان بالقدر نظام التوحيد 

فمن آمن بالله وكذب بقدره
 نقض تكذيبُه توحيدَه .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
النوع الثاني :

 من لهم عبادة وأوراد 
ولكن حظهم ناقص من التوكل والاستعانة 

لم تتسع قلوبهم لارتباط الأسباب بالقدر ، 

وأنها بدون المقدور كالموات الذي لا تأثير له 
بل كالعدم الذي لا وجود له

 وأن القدر كالروح المحرك لها ،
 والمعول على المحرك الأول ،

 فلم تنفذ بصائرهم من السبب إلى المسبب
 ومن الآلة إلى الفاعل 
فقل نصيبهم من الاستعانة .

 وهؤلاء لهم نصيب من التصرف 
بحسب استعانتهم وتوكلهم 

ونصيب من الضعف والخذلان
 بحسب قلة استعانتهم وتوكلهم 

ولو توكل العبد على الله حق توكله 
في إزالة جبل عن مكانه لأزاله .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإن قيل : 
ما حقيقة الاستعانة عملًا ؟ 

قلنا : 
هي التي يعبر عنها بالتوكل

 وهي حالة للقلب تنشأ عن معرفة الله تعالى 
وتفرده بالخلق والأمر والتدبير
 والضر والنفع 

وأنه ما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن 
فتوجب اعتماداً عليه وتفويضاً إليه 
وثقة به 

فتصير نسبة العبد إليه تعالى
 كنسبة الطفل إلى أبويه فيما ينوبه من رغبته ورهبته ،

 فلو دهمه ما عسى أن يدهَمَهُ من الآفات 
لم يلتجئ إلى غيرها .

 فإن كان العبد مع هذا الاعتماد من أهل التقوى 
كانت له العاقبة الحميدة

{ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا
 وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ 
وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ
 فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ }

(الطلاق2و3)

 أي كافيه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*القسم الرابع : 

من له استعانة بلا عبادة 
وتلك حالة من شهد تفرد الله بالضر والنفع 
ولم يدر بما يحبه ويرضاه 

فتوكَّل عليه في حظوظه فأسعفه بها
 سواء كانت أموالاً أو رياسات 
أو جاهاً عند الخلق أو نحو ذلك ،

 وهذا لا عاقبة له ،
 فذلك حظه من دنياه وآخرته .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*واعلم أن العبد لا يكون متحقِّقًا 
بعبادة الله تعالى
 إلا بأصلين :

 أحدهما :

متابعة الرسول
صـلى الله علـيه وسلم،

 والثاني :

إخلاص العبودية .

*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*الضرب الأول :**

أهل الإخلاص والمتابعة ..

 فأعمالهم كلها لله 
وأقوالهم منعهم وإعطاؤهم
 وحبهم وبغضهم 
كل ذلك لله تعالى 

لا يريدون من العباد جزاءً ولا شكوراً ،
 عدُّوا الناس كأصحاب القبور
 لا يملكون ضراً ولا نفعاً 
ولا موتاً ولا حياةً ولا نشوراً 

فإنه لا يعامل أحداً من الخلق 
إلا لجهله بالله 
وجهله بالخلق .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*والإخلاص :

هو العمل الذي لا يتقبل الله
 من عاملٍ عملاً صواباً عارياً منه ،

 وهو الذي ألزم عباده به إلى الموت .

 قال الله تعالى:

{ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً }

"الملك: من الآية2"
 
وقال:

{ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَهَا
 لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً }

 "الكهف:7" ، 

وأحسن العمل أخلصه وأصوبه .

 فالخالص :
أن يكون لله ،

 والصواب :
أن يكون على وفق سنة رسول الله 
صـلى الله علـيه وسلم ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**وهذا هو العمل الصالح المذكور

 في قوله تعالى :

{ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِيناً مِمَّنْ
أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ
 وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ }

"النساء: من الآية125"

 وهو العمل الحسن 

في قوله تعالى :

{ فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ 
فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً }

"الكهف: من الآية110"*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وهو الذي أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في قوله :

(( كل عمل ليس عليه أمرنا 
فهو رَدٌّ )) ، 

وكل عمل بلا متابعة 
فإنه لا يزيد عامله إلا بُعدًا من الله تعالى ، 

فإن الله تعالى إنما
يُعبد بأمره
لا بالأهواء والآراء .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*الضرب الثاني :

 من لا إخلاص له 
ولا متابعة له
وهؤلاء شرار الخلق
 
وهم المتزيّنون بأعمال الخير
يراءون بها الناس ، 

وهذا الضرب يكثر 
فيمن انحرف عن الصراط المستقيم 
من المنتسبين إلى الفقه والعلم والفقر والعبادة

 فإنهم يرتكبون 
البدع والضلال 
والرياء والسمعة 
ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا . 

وفي أضراب هؤلاء
 نزل قوله تعالى:

{ لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوْا
 وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا 
فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ 
بِمَفَازَةٍ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ 
وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }

 "آل عمران:188".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *الضرب الثالث : 

من هو مخلص في أعماله
 لكنها على غير متابعة الأمر ،

كجهال العُبَّاد 
والمنتسبين إلى الزهد والفقر 

وكل من عبَدَ الله
على غير مراده ؛ 

والشأن ليس في عبادة الله فقط :
بل في عبادة الله كما أراد الله .

 ومنهم من يمكث في خلوته تاركاً للجمعة ،
 ويرى ذلك قربةً ،

ويرى مواصلة صوم النهار بالليل قربةً ، 
وأن صيام يوم الفطر قربة ، 

وأمثال ذلك . 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*الضرب الرابع :

 من أعماله على متابعة الأمر ،
 لكنها لغير الله تعالى 
كطاعات المرائين ،

 وكالرجل يقاتل رياء وسمعة
وحميَّة وشجاعة وللمغنم ،
 ويحج ليقال ، ويقرأ ليقال ، 
ويعلم ويُعَلِّم ليقال ،

 فهذه أعمال صالحة
 لكنها غير مقبولة ؛

 قال تعالى :

{ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء }

"البينة:من الآية5" 

فلم يؤمر الناس إلا بالعبادة 
على المتابعة والإخلاص فيها ، 

والقائم بهما هم أهل
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ 
وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*ثم أهل مقام { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ }

لهم في أفضل العبادة وأنفعها 
وأحقها بالإيثار والتخصيص
 أربعة طرق ، 

وهم في ذلك أربعة أصناف :

*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*الصنف الأول : 

عندهم أنفع العبادات وأفضلها:
 أشقها على النفوس وأصعبها ،

 قالوا لأنه أبعد الأشياء من هواها 
وهو حقيقة التعبد ، 
والأجر على قدر المشقة ،

ورووا حديثا ليس له أصل 
(( أفضل الأعمال أحمزُها )) ، 
أي أصعبها وأشقها ،

 وهؤلاء هم أرباب المجاهَدات
 والجوْر على النفوس ،
 قالوا وإنما تستقيم النفوس بذلك ،
 إذ طبعها الكسل والمهانة 
والإخلاد إلى الراحة 
فلا تستقيم إلا بركوب الأهوال
 وتحمل المشاق .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*الصنف الثاني :

 قالوا أفضل العبادات وأنفعها
 التجرد والزهد في الدنيا
 والتقلل منها غاية الإمكان
 واطِّراح الاهتمام بها ،
 وعدم الاكتراث لما هو منها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ثم هؤلاء قسمان : 

فعوامهم ظنوا أن هذا غاية
 فشمروا إليه وعملوا عليه 

وقالوا : 
هو أفضل من درجة العلم والعبادة 

ورأوا الزهد في الدنيا 
غاية كل عبادة ورأسها ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وخواصهم 
رأوا هذا مقصوداً لغيره 
وأن المقصود به عكوف القلب على الله تعالى
 والاستغراق في محبته 
والإنابة إليه والتوكل عليه 
والاشتغال بمرضاته ، 

فرأوا أفضل العبادات 
دوام ذكره بالقلب واللسان
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ثم هؤلاء قسمان ، 

فالعارفون إذا جاء الأمر والنهي بادروا إليه
 ولو فرَّقهم وأذهب جمعيَّتَهم 

والمنحرفون منهم يقولون 
المقصود من القلب جَمعِيَّتُه
 فإذا جاء ما يفرِّقه عن الله لم يلتفت إليه 

ويقولون :

يُطالَب بالأورادِ من كان غافلاً     

          فكيف بقلبٍ كلُّ أوقاتِه وِرْدُ
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *ثم هؤلاء أيضا قسمان :

 منهم من يترك الواجبات والفرائض لجمعيَّته :

ومنهم من يقوم بها ويترك السنن والنوافل
 وتَعلُّم العلم النافع لجمعيَّته .

 والحق أن الجمعية حظ القلب ،

 وإجابة داعي الله حق الرب ،

 فمن آثر حق نفسه على حق ربه 
فليس من العبادة في شيءٍ.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *الصنف الثالث :

 رأوا أن أفضل العبادات ما كان فيه نفع متعد
 فرأوه أفضل من النفع القاصر
 فرأوا خدمة الفقراء والاشتغال بمصالح الناس
 وقضاء حوائجهم ومساعدتهم بالجاه والمال والنفع


 لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( الخلق عيال الله وأحبهم إلى الله أنفعهم لعياله )) .

 قالوا : 
وعمل العابد قاصر على نفسه
 وعمل النَّفَّاع متعدٍّ إلى الغير ،
 فأين أحدهما من الآخر ؟ ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *ولهذا كان فضل العالِم  على العابد 

كفضل القمر ليلة البدر على سائر الكواكب .

وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي :

(( لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا

 خير لك من حُمُر النَّعم ))

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( من دعا إلى هدىً كان له من الأجر

 مثل أجور من تبعه

 من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئاً )) ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

  *وقال :

 " إن الله وملائكته يصلون على معلمي الخير "

    وقال : 

(( إن العالم يستغفر له من في السماوات 
ومن في الأرض 
حتى الحيتان في البحر
 والنملة في جحرها )) ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**

قالوا :

 وصاحب العبادة إذا مات انقطع عمله ، 

وصاحب النفع
لا ينقطع عمله
 ما دام نفعه
 الذي تسبب فيه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام
إنما بعثوا 
بالإحسان إلى الخلق 
وهدايتهم ونفعهم
 في معاشهم ومعادهم 

لم يبعثوا بالخلوات والانقطاع ،

 ولهذا أنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على أولئك النفر الذين هموا بالانقطاع والتعبد
 وترك مخالطة الناس ، 

ورأى هؤلاء أن
التفرق لنفع الخلق أفضل 
من الجمعية على الله بدون ذلك 

   قالوا: 

ومن ذلك 
العلم والتعليم 
ونحو هذه الأمور الفاضلة . 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
* تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* 
*الصنف الرابع :

 قالوا :

 أفضل العبادة العمل 
على مرضاة الرب سبحانه وتعالى
 واشتغال كل وقت 
بما هو مقتضى ذلك الوقت ووظيفته ،

فأفضل العبادات في وقت الجهاد الجهاد 
وإن آل إلى ترك الأوراد من صلاة الليل وصيام النهار ،

 بل من ترك إتمام صلاة الفرض كما في حالة الأمن

والأفضل في وقت حضور الضيف 
القيام بحقه والاشتغال به . 

والأفضل في وقت السَحَر
 الاشتغال بالصلاة والقرآن والذكر والدعاء ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
*رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*


*والأفضل وقت الأذان
 ترك ما هو فيه من الأوراد 
والاشتغال بإجابة المؤذن .

والأفضل* *في أوقات الصلوات الخمس
 الجد والاجتهاد في إيقاعها على أكمل الوجوه
 والمبادرة إليها في أول الوقت 
والخروج إلى المسجد وإن بعُد .

والأفضل في أوقات ضرورة المحتاج
 المبادرة إلى مساعدته بالجاه والمال والبدن .

والأفضل في السفر 
مساعدة المحتاج وإعانة الرفقة
 وإيثار ذلك على الأوراد والخلوة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*

*والأفضل في وقت قراءة القرآن 
جمعية القلب والهمة على تدبره

 والعزم على تنفيذ أوامره 
أعظم من جمعية قلب 
مَنْ جاءه كتاب من السلطان على ذلك .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*والأفضل في وقت الوقوف بعرفة 
الاجتهاد في التضرع والدعاء والذكر .

والأفضل في أيام عشر ذي الحجة
 الإكثار من التعبد
 لا سيما التكبير والتهليل والتحميد
 وهو أفضل من الجهاد الغير المتعين .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
.* والأفضل في العشر الأواخر من رمضان
 لزوم المساجد والخلوة فيها مع الاعتكاف 
والإعراض عن مخالطة الناس والاشتغال بهم 

حتى إنه أفضل من الإقبال على تعليمهم العلم 
وإقرائهم القرآن 
عند كثير من العلماء .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*.والأفضل في وقت مرض أخيك المسلم
 أو موته
 عيادته وحضور جنازته وتشييعه 
وتقديم ذلك على خلوتك وجمعيتك .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*والأفضل في وقت نزول النوازل 
وأذى الناس لك:
 أداء واجب الصبر مع خلطتك لهم ، 

والمؤمن الذي يخالط الناس ويصبر على أذاهم 
أفضل من المؤمن الذي لا يخالط الناس
 ولا يصبر على أذاهم .

 وخلطتهم في الخير أفضل من عزلتهم فيه ، 
وعزلتهم في الشر أفضل من خلطتهم فيه .

 فإن علم أنه إذا خالطهم أزاله وقلله ،
 فخلطتهم خير من اعتزالهم ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *وهؤلاء هم أهل التعبد المطلق ،
 والأصناف التي قبلهم أهل التعبد المقيد ، 

فمتى خرج أحدهم عن الفرع 
الذي تعلق به من العبادة وفارقه 
يرى نفسه كأنه قد نقص 
ونزل عن عبادته

 فهو يعبد الله تعالى على وجه واحد 

وصاحب التعبد المطلق 
ليس له غرض في تعبد بعينه
 يؤثره على غيره 
بل غرضه تتبع مرضاة الله تعالى :

 إن رأيت العلماء رأيته معهم 
وكذلك مع الذاكرين ،
 والمتصدقين وأرباب الجمعية
 وعكوف القلب على الله ،

 فهذا هو الغذاء الجامع 
للسائر إلى الله في كل طريق 
والوافد عليه مع كل فريق .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*
*واستحضر ههنا حديث أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه 
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحضوره :

(( هل منكم أحدٌ أطعم اليوم مسكيناً ؟ ،
 قال أبو بكر : أنا ، 

قال : هل منكم أحدٌ أصبح اليوم صائماً ؟،
 قال أبو بكر : أنا ،

 قال : هل منكم أحد عاد اليوم مريضاً ؟ ، 
قال أبو بكر : أنا ،

 قال : هل منكم أحد اتبع جنازة ؟ ،
 قال أبو بكر : أنا )) الحديث :

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *هذا الحديث رُوِي عن طريق عبد الغني بن أبي عقيل . 
حدثنا يغنم بن سالم 
عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه 
قال:

 (( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً 
في جماعة من أصحابه فقال : 
من صام اليوم ؟ 
قال أبو بكر : أنا ،

 قال : من تصدق اليوم ؟
 قال أبو بكر : أنا ،

 قال : من عاد مريضاً اليوم ؟
 قال أبو بكر : أنا

 قال : من شهد اليوم جنازة ؟
 قال أبو بكر : أنا ،

 قال : وجبت لك ))

 يعني الجنة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 
 *ويغنم بن سالم وإن تكُلِّم فيه* 

*لكن تابعه سلمة بن وردان 

وله أصل صحيح من حديث مالك عن محمد بن شهاب
 عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه :

 ( أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
 من أنفق زوجين في سبيل الله
 نودي في الجنة يا عبد الله هذا خير ،

 فمن كان من أهل الصلاة نودي من باب الصلاة ،

 ومن كان من أهل الجهاد نودي من باب الجهاد ،

 ومن كان من أهل الصدقة دعي من باب الصدقة 

ومن كان من أهل الصيام دعي من باب الريان ،

 فقال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه : 

يا رسول الله ما على من يُدعى
 من هذه الأبواب كلها ضرورة 
فهل يدعى أحد من هذه الأبواب كلها ؟

 قال : 
نعم وأرجو أن تكون منهم)) 

هكذا رواه عن مالك موصولاً مسنداً 
عن يحيى بن يحيى ومعن بن عيسى 
وعبد الله بن المبارك ،

 ورواه يحيى بن بكير وعبد الله بن يوسف 
عن مالك عن أبي شهاب عن حُمَيد مرسلاً . 

وليس هو عند القعنبي لا مرسلاً ولا مسنداً.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 
 
*ومعنى قوله : (( من أنفق زوجين )) 

يعني شيئين من نوع واحد 
نحو درهمين أو دينارين أو فرسين أو قميصين ، 

وكذلك من صلى ركعتين 
أو مشى في سبيل الله تعالى خطوتين 
أو صام يومين ونحو ذلك ،

 وإنما أراد – والله أعلم –
 أقل التكرار وأقل وجوه المداومة على العمل 
من أعمال البر ، 
لأن الاثنين أقل الجمع .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 
  *فهذا كالغيث ، 
أين وقع نفع ، 

صحب الله بلا خلْق , 
وصحب الخلْق بلا نفس ،

 إذا كان مع الله عَزلَ الخلائق مع البَيْن ،
 وتخلى عنهم 

وإذا كان مع خلقه عزل نفسه من الوسط
 وتخلى عنها ،

 فما أغربه بين الناس ،
 وما أشد وحشته منهم ،

 وما أعظم أُنْسه بالله وفرحه به ،
 وطمأنينته وسكونه إليه . 


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*

*واعلم أن للناس 
في منفعة العبادة وحكمتها ومقصودها
 طرقا أربعة 
وهم في تلك أربعة أصناف :

الصنف الأول :

نفاة الحِكَم والتعليل 
الذين يردون الأمر إلى نفس المشيئة 
وصرف الإرادة ،

 فهؤلاء عندهم القيام بها ليس إلا لمجرد الأمر
 من غير أن تكون سببا لسعادة في معاش
 ولا معاد ولا سببا لنجاة 

وإنما القيام بها لمجرد الأمر ومحض المشيئة ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *كما قالوا في الخلق لم يخلق لغاية 
ولا لعلة هي المقصودة به ،
 ولا لحكمة تعود إليه منه ،

 وليس في المخلوق أسباب 
تكون مقتضيات لمسبباتها 
وليس في النار سبب للإحراق ،

ولا في الماء قوة الإغراق ولا التبريد ، 

وهكذا الأمر عندهم سواء ، 
لا فرق بين الخلق والأمر ، 
لا فرق في نفس الأمر بين المأمور والمحظور ، 

ولكن المشيئة اقتضت أمره بهذا 
ونهيه عن هذا 
من غير أن يقوم بالمأمور به صفة تقتضي حُسنه ، 

ولا بالمنهي عنه صفة تقتضي قُبحه . 

* 
*   ولهذا الأصل لوازم فاسدة وفروع كثيرة ،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *وهؤلاء غالبهم لا يجدون حلاوة العبادة 
ولا لذتها ولا يتنعمون بها ،

 ولهذا يسمون الصلاة والصيام 
والزكاة والحج 
والتوحيد والإخلاص 
ونحو ذلك تكاليف ، 
أي كُلِّفوا بها 

ولو سمى مدَّعي محبة ملك من الملوك أو غيره
 ما يأمره به تكليفاً لم يُعد محبا له ،

 وأول من صدرت عنه هذه المقالة
 " الجعد بن درهم " .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*
** الصنف الثاني :

القدرية النُفاة
 
الذين يثبتون نوعاً من الحكمة والتعليل
 لا يقوم بالرب ولا يرجع إليه .. 
بل يرجع لمحض مصلحة المخلوق ومنفعته ،

 فعندهم أن العبادات شرعت أثمانا لما يناله العباد
 من الثواب والنعيم ، 
وأنها بمنزلة استيفاء الأجير أجره ،
 قالوا ،
 ولهذا يجعلها سبحانه وتعالى عِوضاً 

كقوله:
 { وَنُودُوا أَنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ أُورِثْتُمُوهَا
 بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }

"لأعراف: من الآية43"

 { هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }

"النمل: من الآية90" 

{ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }

"النحل: من الآية32"

 { إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ }

"الزمر: من الآية10"

 وفي الصحيح:

 (( إنما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم
 ثم أوفيكم إياها ))

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *قالوا : 
وقد سماها جزاءً وأجراً وثواباً 
لأنه شيء يثوبُ إلى العامل من عمله ،
 أي يرجع إليه .

 قالوا :
 ويدل عليه الموازنة ، 
فلولا تعلق الثواب بالأعمال عوضاً عليها 
لم يكن للموازنة معنًى ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *وهاتان الطائفتان متقابلتان ..

فالجبرية لم تجعل للأعمال ارتباطا بالجزاء ألبتة ،
 وجوزت أن يعذب الله من أفنى عمره في الطاعة 
وينعم من أفنى عمره في مخالفته ، 

وكلاهما سواء بالنسبة إليه ، 
والكل راجع إلى محض المشيئة .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *والقدرية أوجبت عليه سبحانه وتعالى
 رعاية المصالح 
وجعلت ذلك كله بمحض الأعمال 

وأن وصول الثواب إلى العبد بدون عمله
 فيه تنقيص باحتمال منّة الصدقة عليه بلا ثمن

 فجعلوا تفضله سبحانه وتعالى على عبده
 بمنزلة صدقة العبد على العبد 

وأن إعطاء ما يعطيه أجرة على عمله 
أحب إلى العبد من أن يعطيه فضلاً منه بلا عمل ،
 ولم يجعلوا للأعمال تأثيراً في الجزاء ألبته ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *والطائفتان منحرفتان عن الصراط المستقيم وهو:

 أن الأعمال أسباب موصلة إلى الثواب
 والأعمال الصالحات من 
توفيق الله وفضله ، 

وليست قدراً لجزائه وثوابه
بل غايتها إذا وقعت على أكمل الوجوه
 أن تكون شكراً على أحد الأجزاء القليلة 
من نعمه سبـحانه وتـعالى ،

 فلو عذب أهل سماواته وأهل أرضه 
لعذبهم وهو غير ظالم لهم ، 

ولو رحمهم 
لكانت رحمته خيراً من أعمالهم .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *وتأمل قوله تعالى :

{ وَتِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي أُورِثْتُمُوهَا 
بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }

 "الزخرف:72" 

مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 (( لن يدخل أحد منكم الجنة بعمله ))

 تجد الآية تدل على أن الجنان بالأعمال ،
 والحديث ينفي دخول الجنة بالأعمال ، 
ولا تنافي بينهما ، 

لأن توارد النفي والإثبات ليس على محل واحد

 فالمنفيُّ باء الثمنية 
واستحقاق الجنة بمجرد الأعمال
 رداً على القدرية المجوسية 
التي زعمت أن التفضل بالثواب ابتداءًا
 متضمن لتكدير المنَّة .

والباء المثبتة التي وردت في القرآن
 هي باء السببية 
رداً على القدرية الجبرية
 الذين يقولون لا ارتباط بين الأعمال وجزائها ،
 ولا هي أسباب لها 
وإنما غايتها أن تكون أمارة . 

والسنة النبوية :
 هي أن عموم مشيئة الله وقدرته
 لا تنافي ربط الأسباب بالمسببات وارتباطها بها ، 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*وكل طائفة من أهل الباطل تركت نوعاً من الحق

 فإنها ارتكبت لأجله نوعاً من الباطل ، بل أنواعاً ،

 فهدى الله أهل السنة

 لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
* *تجريد التوحيد المفيد*
*للشيخ الإمام* *تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
**رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة*
*http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*الصنف الثالث : 

الذين زعموا أن فائدة العبادة رياضة النفوس
 واستعدادها لفيض العلوم والمعارف عليها
 وخروج قواها من قوى النفس السبعية والبهيمية ،

 فلو عُطِّلت العبادة 
لالتحقت بنفوس السباع والبهائم

فالعبادة تخرجها إلى مشابهة العقول
 فتصير قابلة لانتقاش صور المعارف فيها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 وهذا يقوله طائفتان:

 أحدهما :

 من يقرب إلى الإسلام والشرائع من الفلاسفة
 القائلين بقِدم العالَم وعدم الفاعل المختار .

 والطائفة الثانية : 

من تفلسف من صوفية الإسلام 
ويقرب إلى الفلاسفة ،

 فإنهم يزعمون أن العبادات رياضات 
لاستعداد النفوس للمعارف العقلية ومخالفة العوائد .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*ثم من هؤلاء من لا يوجب العبادة إلا بهذا المعنى ،

 فإذا حصل لها ذلك 
بقي متحيراً في حفظ أوراده 
والاشتغال بالوارد عنها ، 

ومنهم من يوجب القيام بالأوراد وعدم الإخلال بها ،

 وهم صنفان أيضا :

 أحدهما :

من يقول بوجوبها حفظاً للقانون وضبطاً للناموس ،

والآخرون يوجبونها حفظاً للوارد
 وخوفاً من تدرج النفس بمفارقتها
 إلى حالتها الأولى من البهيمية ،

 فهذه نهاية إقدامهم في حكمة العبادة 
وما شرعت لأجله ،

 ولا تكاد تجد في كتب المتكلمين
 على طريق السلوك غير طريق من هذه الطرق الثلاثة
 أو مجموعها .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**

** والصنف الرابع :

هم القائلون بالجمع
 بين الخلق والأمر والقَدَر والسبب

 فعندهم أن سر العبادة وغايتها 
مبنيٌّ على معرفة حقيقة الإلهية 
ومعنى كونه سبـحانه وتعـالى إلهًا

وأن العبادة موجب الإلهية 
وأثرها ومقتضاها وارتباطها 
كارتباط مُتعلّقِ الصفات بالصفات ، 
وكارتباط المعلوم بالعلم والمقدور بالقدرة ، 
والأصوات بالسمع والإحسان بالرحمة
 والإعطاء بالجود ،

 فعندهم من قام بمعرفتها 
على النحو الذي فسرناها به
 لغة وشرعا ومصدراً ومورداً 
استقام له معرفة حكمة العبادات وغايتها ،
 وعَلَمَ أنها هي
الغاية التي خلقت لها العباد ،
 ولها أرسلت الرسل ،
 وأنزلت الكتب ،
 وخلقت الجنة والنار .

 وقد صرح سبحانه وتعالى بذلك في قوله:

{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْأِنْسَ
إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ } 

"الذريات:56" ،
 
فالعبادة 
هي التي وجدت الخلائق كلها لأجلها ،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
 *كما قال تعالى :

**{ أَيَحْسَبُ الْأِنْسَانُ أَنْ يُتْرَكَ سُدًى }
"القيامة:36" 

أي مهملًا .

 قال الشافعي رحمه الله :

 لا يؤمر ولا ينهى ،

وقال غيره :

لا يثاب ولا يعاقب ،

 وهما تفسيران صحيحان ، 
فإن الثواب والعقاب مترتب على الأمر والنهي ، 
والأمر والنهي هو طلب العبادة وإرادتها .

وحقيقة العبادة: امتثالها .

 ولهذا قال تعالى :

{ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ 

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا 
سُبْحَانَكَ 
فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّار }

"آل عمران: من الآية191”

 وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا 
إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ }

"الحجر: من الآية85"*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*{ وَخَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ
 وَلِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ }

"الجاثـية: من الآية22" 

فأخبر الله تعالى أنه خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق
 المتضمن أمره ونهيه وثوابه وعقابه ،

 فإذا كانت السماوات والأرض إنما خلقت لهذا 
وهو غاية الخلق 
فكيف يقال إنه لا غاية له 
ولا حكمة مقصودة ؟ 

أو إن ذلك لمجرد استئجار العمال 
حتى لا يتكدر عليهم الثواب بالمنّة ؟ 

أو لمجرد استعداد النفوس للمعارف العقلية
 وارتياضها لمخالفة العوائد ؟!*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
* وإذا تأمل اللبيب الفرق بين هذه الأقوال 
وبين ما دل عليه صريح الوحي :

 علم أن الله تعالى إنما خلق الخلقَ لعبادته 
الجامعة لكمال محبته 
مع الخضوع له 
والانقياد لأمره ،

 فأصل العبادة محبة الله ،
 بل إفراده تعالى بالمحبة ،

 فلا يحب معه سواه ،
 وإنما يحب ما يحبه لأجله وفيه ،

 كما يحب أنبياؤه ورسله وملائكته
 لأن محبتهم من تمام محبته ،

 وليست كمحبة
 من اتخذ من دونه أندادًا
 يحبهم كحبه*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 *وإذا كانت المحبة له
 هي حقيقة عبوديته وسرها ، 

فهي إنما تتحقق باتباع أمره واجتناب نهيه ،
 فعند اتباع الأمر والنهي
 تتبين حقيقة العبودية والمحبة ، 

ولهذا جعل سبحانه وتعالى اتباع رسوله 
**صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عَلَماً عليها وشاهداً لها 

كما قال تعالى:

{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ
فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ }

"آل عمران: من الآية31" ،

 فجعل اتباع رسوله مشروطاً بمحبتهم الله تعالى
 وشرطاً لمحبة الله لهم ، 

ووجود المشروط بدون تحقق شرطه ممتنع 

فَعُلم انتفاء المحبة 
عند انتفاء المتابعة للرسول .

 ولا يكفي ذلك 
حتى يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*ومتى كان عنده شيء أحب إليه منهما 
فهو الإشراك الذي لا يغفره الله .

 قال تعالى:

{ قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ
 وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ 
وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا 
وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا
 أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ
 وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ 
فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ 
وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ }

"التوبة:24" ,

 وكلُّ مَن قدّم قولَ غير الله على قول الله ,
 أو حَكَم به , 
أو حاكم إليه ,
 فليس ممن أحبَّه .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*لكن قد يشتبه الأمر على مَن يقدّم قولَ أحد 
أو حكمه أو طاعته على قوله 
ظناً منه أنه لا يأمر ولا يحكم 
ولا يقول إلا ما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ,
 فيطيعه , ويحاكم إليه ,
 ويتلقى أقواله كذلك ,

 فهذا معذور إذا لَم يقدر على غير ذلك*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وأما إذا قدِرَ على الوصول إلى الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم , 

وعرف أن غير مَن اتبعه أولى به مطلقاً
 أو في بعض الأمور كمسألة معينة ,

 ولَم يلتفت إلى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ,
 ولا إلى مَن هو أولى به , 
فهذا يُخاف عليه ,

 وكل ما يتعلل به من عدم العلم ,
 أو عدم الفهم ,
 أو عدم إعطاء آلة الفقه في الدين ,
 أو الاحتجاج بالأشباه والنظائر ,
 أو بأن ذلك المتقدم كان أعلم مني بمراده 
صلى الله عليه وسلم , 
فهي كلها تعللات لا تفيد .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*هذا مع الإقرار بجواز الخطأ على غير المعصوم ,
 إلا أن يُنازِع في هذه القاعدة ,
 فتسقط مكالمته , 
وهذا هو داخل تحت الوعيد ,

 فإن استحل مع ذلك ثلْبَ مَن خالفه ,
 وقَرْض عِرضه ودينه بلسانه , 
وانتقل من هذا إلى عقوبته ,
 أو السعي في أذاه , 
فهو من الظلمة المعتدين ونُوَّاب المفسدين .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**
*
*واعلم أنَّ للعبادة أربع قواعد , وهي : 

التحقق بما
يحب الله ورسوله ويرضاه ,

 وقيام ذلك بالقلب واللسان والجوارح , 

فالعبودية اسم جامع لهذه المراتب الأربع , 
فأصحاب العبادة حقَّا هم أصحابها .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*فقول القلب :

 هو اعتقاد ما أخبرنا الله تعالى عن نفسه ,
 وأخبر رسوله عن ربه
 من أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله
 وملائكته ولقائه 
وما أشبه ذلك . 

وقول اللسان :

 الإخبار عنه بذلك , 
والدعاء إليه , والذب عنه , 
وتبيين بطلان البدع المخالفة له , 
والقيام بذكره تعالى ,
 وتبليغ أمره .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وعمل القلب :

 كالمحبة له , والتوكل عليه ,
 والإنابة , والخوف , والرجاء ,
والإخلاص , 
والصبر على أوامره ونواهيه , وأقداره ,
 والرضا به وله وعنه ,
 والموالاة فيه , والمعاداة فيه ,
 والإخبات إليه ,
 والطمأنينة به , 

ونحو ذلك من أعمال القلوب 
التي فرضُها آكد من فرض أعمال الجوارح ,
 ومستحبُها إلى الله تعالى
 أحبُّ من مستحب أعمال الجوارح .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*وأما أعمال الجوارح :

 فكالصلاة , والجهاد ,
 ونقل الأقدام إلى الجمعة والجماعات ,
 ومساعدة العاجز , 
والإحسان إلى الخلق ,
 ونحو ذلك ,

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
 * تجريد التوحيد المفيد
للشيخ الإمام تقي الدين المقريزي الشافعي
رحـمه الله تعالى رحـمة واسعة
http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm
http://islamhouse.com/ar/books/794367/* *  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

 *فقول العبد في صلاته :
 { إياك نعبد }
 التزام أحكام هذه الأربعة وإقرار بها .* *

وقوله : 
{ وإياك نستعين }
 طلب الإعانة عليها والتوفيق لها , 

وقوله :
 { اهدنا الصراط المستقيم }
 متضمن للأمرين على التفصيل ,
 وإلهام القيام بهما ,
 وسلوك طريق السالكين إلى الله تعالى . 

والله الموفقُ بمنِّه وكرمِه ,
والحمد لله وحده , 
وصلى اللهُ على مَن لا نبيَّ بعدَه 
وآله وصحبه ووارثيه وحزبه .

* *تَمَّ الكتابُ بعونِ الملكِ الوهَّابِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

 *مقدمة
...
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 إنَّ  الحمد لله، 
نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، 
ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، 
ومن  سيئات أعمالنا. 

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، 
ومن يضلل فلا هادي له.

 وأشهد أن 
 لا إله إلا الله
 وحده لا شريك له،

 وأشهد أن محمدا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
 عبده ورسوله.

 { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ  تُقَاتِهِ 
وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ }

 [آل عمران: 102]  ،

 { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ
 الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ  نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 
وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا 
وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا  كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً
 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ  وَالْأَرْحَامَ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا } 

[النساء: 1] ، 

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ 
وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا  سَدِيدًا، 
يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ 
وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ  
وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ
 فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا }

 [الأحزاب: 70-71] .


 " أما بعد: 
فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله،

 وخير الهدي هدي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وشر الأمور محدثاتها،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة " ( 1 )،
 "وكل  ضلالة في النار"* *( 2 ).

* 
*``````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه، كتاب الجمعة، باب تخفيف الصلاة والخطبة.
2- هذه الزيادة أخرجها البيهقي في السنن الكبرى 3/ 214.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*ثم أما بعد: 

فإن الله عز وجل بعث نبينا محمدا 
-صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
بالهدى  ودين الحق
 بين يدي الساعة بشيرا ونذيرا،
 وداعيا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجا  منيرا.

 أرسله ربه عز وجل على حين فترة من الرسل،
 ودروس من الكتب، وقلة من  العلم؛ 
حين حُرِّف الكَلِم، وبُدلِّت الشرائع،
 واستند كل قوم إلى 
أهوائهم وآرائهم، 

 ليُخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور.

 فأشرقت الأرض برسالته -صلى الله عليه  وسلم-
 بعد ظلمتها،

 وتألفت بها القلوب بعد شتاتها وتفرقها،
 وفتح الله بها  أعينا عميا،
 وآذانا صما، وقلوبا غلفا، 

وفرَّق بين الحق والباطل،
 والهدى  والضلال،
 والرشاد والغي،
 والصدق والكذب،
 والمعروف والمنكر، 
وطريق أولياء  الله السعداء، 
وأعداء الله الأشقياء.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*ولم يمت رسولنا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 

حتى بيَّنَ للناس جميع ما يحتاجون إليه،

 فتركهم على مثل البيضاء ليلها كنهارها،

 لا يزيغ بعده عنها إلا هالك.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وقد اعتصم أصحابه من بعده بكتاب ربهم
 سبحانه وتعالى،

 وسنة نبيهم صلى الله  عليه وسلم،

 ودعوا الناس إليهما بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة.
 ومن بعدهم قام  علماء أمته 
-صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 بمهمة الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل خير قيام؛

 فوضحوا للناس أمور دينهم، 
وكان من أجل ما وضحوه العقيدة،
 التي أولوها قدرا  كبيرا من جهودهم، 
وجهادهم، وتعليمهم، وتأليفهم.

 ورغبة مني في التشبه بهم
 -رغم قصر الباع، وقلة البضاعة-

 كتبت هذه الورقات المقتبسة من كتبهم ( 1 )،

 سائلا  الله عز وجل أن يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم،
 وفي ميزان حسناتي يوم الدين، 
 وصلى الله على محمد 
وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين.


أبها 
في 29/ 9/ 1422هـ

**```````````````````*
*1- أصل هذا الكتاب: 
محاضرات ألقيتها على طلبة كلية المعلمين،
 في مادة العقيدة الإسلامية "101س"
 "الإعداد العام".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*تمهيد

المبحث الأول: تعريف ببعض المصطلحات

المسألة الأولى: في بيان معنى العقيدة
...

المبحث الأول: تعريف بعض المصطلحات

المسألة الأولى: 
في بيان معنى العقيدة في اللغة والاصطلاح

قبل الحديث عن مصادر العقيدة،
 وذكر بعض خصائصها،
 لا بد من وقفتين:

الوقفة الأولى: في معنى العقيدة لغة

مادة "عقد" تدور بين عدة معان، منها: 
الربط والشد، والعهد،
 والملامة، والتأكيد ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر من كتب اللغة: الصحاح للجوهري 2/ 510.
 والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص383.
وأساس البلاغة للزمخشري 2/ 131-132.
 والكشاف له 1/ 466.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 3/ 295-300.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

** 1- الربط والشد بقوة. 

يقال:

 عَقَد الحبل، يعقده عقْدا،

 إذا ربطه وشدَّه بقوة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

** 2- العهد. 

يقال: 

بين هذه القبيلة وتلك عقد أي:  عهد.
 وجمعه عقود. 

ومنه قوله تعالى: 

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُود }

 [المائدة: من الآية 1] ؛

 أي: أوفوا بالعهود التي  أكدتموها.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
 *المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*3- الملازمة. 

يقال: عقد قلبه على الشيء،
 أو عقد  قلبه الشيء،
 إذا لزمه. 

ومن هذا الباب قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "الخيل  معقود في نواصيها الخير
 إلى يوم القيامة" ( 2 )؛ 

فمعقود في نواصيها أي: ملازم  لها،
 حتى لكأنه عقْد عليها.

* 
*```````````````````*
*2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الزكاة، باب إثم مانع الزكاة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
4- التأكيد.

 يقال:

 عَقَد البيع، إذا أكَّده.

 ومنه العقد المكتوب في البيع؛
 إذ هو لم يكتب
 إلا بعد إيقاع البيع وتأكيده.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*الوقفة الثانية:

 في بيان معنى العقيدة اصطلاحا

 بعد أن عرفنا بعض معاني  العقيدة في اللغة،

 لنا أن نتساءل:
 ما هو معنى العقيدة الذي تعارف عليه أهل  العلم؛

 إذ من المعلوم أن لكل علم مصطلحاته الخاصة به،
 والتي تعد جزءا من  منهجيته ؟.

فنجيب:
العقيدة اصطلاحا هي:

1- التصديق الجازم فيما يجب لله عز وجل
 من الوحدانية، والربوبية، 
والإفراد بالعبادة، 
والإيمان بأسمائه الحسنى، وصفاته العليا ( 1 ).

*
*````````````````````*
 * 1- انظر الأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة - للشيخ صالح الأطرم ص7.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**2- تصميم القلب،
 والاعتقاد الجازم الذي لا يخالطه  شك 
في المطالب الإلهية، 
والنبوات، وأمور المعاد، 
وغيرها مما يجب الإيمان  به ( 2 ).

 والمطالب الإلهية:

 الإيمان بالله في ربوبيته، وألوهيته، وأسمائه  وصفاته.*
*
*
*````````````````````*

*2- انظر العقيدة الإسلامية وتاريخها للدكتور محمد أمان الجامي ص5.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
* 3- ما عَقَد الإنسان قلبه عليه، 

ودان لله عز وجل به ( 3 ).*
*
*
*````````````````````*
* 3 - انظر الأسئلة والأجوبة الأصولية للسلمان ص23.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
* س: ما هو الرابط بين المعنى اللغوي،
 والمعنى الاصطلاحي؟

ج: الارتباط بينهما ظاهر؛
 لأن هذا الذي جزم بالشيء، وصمم عليه، 
قد ألزمه قلبه، وربطه عليه، وشده بقوة،
 بحيث لا يتفلت منه أبدا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*مدخل
...
المسألة الثانية: 

في بيان بعض المسميات 
التي أطلقت على العقيدة الإسلامية

الملاحظ  أن العقيدة لم ترد بلفظها في الكتاب والسنة، 
وإن كانت قد وردت مادتها، 

كما  في قول الله سبحانه وتعالى:

 { لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي  أَيْمَانِكُمْ

 وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الْأَيْمَانَ }

 [المائدة: من الآية89] ؛ 

أي: يؤاخذكم إذا حنثتم في الأيمان
 التي وثقتموها  وأكدتموها.

وكما في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " الخيل معقود في نواصيها الخير 
إلى يوم القيامة " ( 1 )؛

 أي: ملازم لها إلى يوم القيامة.

*
*````````````````````*

*1- تقدم تخريجه .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*كذلك،
 لم يستخدم علماء الأمة في القرون المفضلة 
مصطلح "عقيدة"، 
وإنما  استخدموا مصطلحات أخرى.

 وأول من استخدم هذا المصطلح 
-فيما أعلم-
 هو الإمام  أبو حاتم الرازي "ت327هـ" 
في كتابه الذي وسمه 
بـ"أصل السنة واعتقاد  الدين"،

 وتلاه الإمام أبو بكر الإسماعيلي "ت371هـ"
 الذي وسم كتابه 
 بـ"اعتقاد أئمة الحديث"، 

وتبعه الأئمة؛ كأبي القاسم اللالكائي "ت418هـ" 
في  كتابه "شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة"،

 وأبي عثمان الصابوني "ت449هـ" 
 في كتابه "عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث"،

 وأبي بكر البيهقي "ت458هـ"
 في كتابه  "الاعتقاد على مذهب السلف أهل السنة والجماعة"،

 وقوام السنة الأصبهاني  "ت535هـ" 
في كتابه "الحجة في بيان المحجة 
وشرح عقيدة أهل السنة،

 وغيرهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*ولنا وقفات مع المصطلحات الأخرى 
التي استخدمها العلماء بدلا من مصطلح  "العقيدة"،

 "ومن ثمرة الوقوف على أسماء هذا العلم:
 معرفة مصادره الأصيلة"( 1 ).

الوقفة الأولى:

 مع مسمى "التوحيد"

تعريف التوحيد لغة واصطلاحا:

 هو  في اللغة مصدر من: وحَّد يوحد توحيدا؛ 

إذا أفرده وجعله واحدا ( 2 ). 

وهذا لا  يتحقق إلا بنفي وإثبات؛

 نفي الحكم عما سوى الموحد، وإثباته له.

 فنقول مثلا  في توحيد الألوهية:
 لا يتم للإنسان التوحيد،
 حتى يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، 

فينفي الألوهية عما سوى الله،
 ويثبتها لله وحده ( 3 ).

* *````````````````````*
*1- أصول الدين عند الأئمة الأربعة للدكتور ناصر القفاري ص14.

2 - انظر لسان العرب لابن منظور 3/ 448.

3 - انظر المجموع الثمين
 من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 2/ 7.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
 *المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*فعلى هذا: 

يطلق الواحد على المنفرد بخصائصه عما سواه. 

يقول ابن فارس: 

"وحد:  الواو والحاء والدال:
 أصل واحد يدل على الانفراد.

 من ذلك: الوحدة، 
وهو  واحد قبيلته: إذا لم يكن فيهم مثله.

 قال الشاعر:
يا واحد العرب الذي ... ما في الأنام له نظير

 ولقيت القوم موحد موحد،
 ولقيت الرجل وحده.

 ولا يضاف إلا في قوله: 

نسيج وحده"( 1 ).*
 
*````````````````````*
* 1- معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 6/ 90-91.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
  *المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

  *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
 * جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

 * http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
 *``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*والتوحيد في الاصطلاح:

إفراد الله بما تفرد به، 
وبما أمر أن يفرد به؛ 

فنفرده في ملكه وأفعاله 
فلا رب سواه ولا شريك له،

ونفرده في ألوهيته
 فلا  يستحق العبادة إلا هو،

ونفرده في أسمائه وصفاته 
فلا مثيل له في كماله
 ولا  نظير له ( 1 ).

* 
*````````````````````*
* 1- انظر: الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 56. 
والأسئلة والأجوبة الأصولية للسلمان ص41.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*مدى المطابقة بين التوحيد والعقيدة:

 حين المقارنة بين "العقيدة"،  و"التوحيد" كمصطلحين،
 نجد أن العقيدة ليست مقصورة 
على توحيد الله تعالى  فحسب،
 بل هي تشمل التوحيد وزيادة،

 فيدخل فيها مباحث شتى؛ 
كالرسل ورسالاتهم،
 والملائكة وأعمالهم،
 والكتب السماوية، 
واليوم الآخر وما فيه،
 والقضاء  والقدر وما يتعلق به،
 والإمامة، والصحابة.

بل يدخل فيها أيضا:
 موقف  المسلمين من الفرق الضالة، وغير ذلك.

فهذا العلم الواسع بما يتضمنه من مباحث، 
وما يحويه من جزئيات 
يسمى "التوحيد"

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*أيضا، كما سماه بذلك علماء المسلمين.

 ولو تأملنا مدى المطابقة بين كلمة  "توحيد"،
 وبين مفردات العقيدة، لوجدناها جزئية. 

وهذا يثير تساؤلا مفاده:
 إذا كانت المطابقة 
بين كلمة "توحيد" ومصطلح "عقيدة" 
بما يحويه من مباحث  جزئية،
 فلماذا سمي علم العقيدة بـ"التوحيد"؟ 

ولمَ أطلق العلماء في القرون  الماضية
 على ما صنفوه من كتب في علم العقيدة
 اسم "التوحيد" ؟

والجواب:

إن تسمية العقيدة بالتوحيد
 من باب تسمية الشيء بأشرف أجزائه؛

 لأن  توحيد الله عز وجل
 هو أشرف مباحث علم العقيدة.

 أما المباحث الأخرى؛ 

من  إيمان بالملائكة، والكتب، 
والرسل، واليوم الآخر، 
والقضاء والقدر، 
ومباحث  الإمامة، والصحابة، وغيرها، 
فهي تعتمد عليه، وتستند إليه؛
 إذ هو أساسها  وجوهرها،
 فهي تدخل فيه بالاستلزام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*الفرق بين العقيدة والتوحيد:

 والآن، وقد فرغنا من بيان معنى العقيدة  والتوحيد،

 نتساءل:
 ما الفرق بين المعنيين؟

 فنقول: 
العقيدة أعم من جهة  موضوعها؛ 
إذ هي تشمل التوحيد، وغيره من المباحث؛

 فيدخل فيها أركان الإيمان  الستة،
 ويدخل فيها ردود علماء الإسلام 
على الديانات الأخرى، والفرق،  
والتيارات المعاصرة، وغيرها.

 بخلاف التوحيد الذي يقتصر على
 توحيد الله عز  وجل، 
وهو أشرف أجزاء العقيدة. *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ويلاحظ أيضا
 أن مباحث الإيمان بالكتب، والرسل،
 واليوم الآخر، والقضاء  والقدر 
يدخل في إطار العقيدة بالمطابقة. 

أما في التوحيد فيدخل فيه  بالاستلزام؛

 إذ يلزم من إيمانك بالله عز وجل
 أن تؤمن بملائكته، وكتبه،  ورسله،
 والمغيبات التي أخبر الله عنها،
 وأخبرت عنها رسله،
 وبالقدر الذي  يجريه الله في عباده
 وفق إرادته ومشيئته.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**مؤلفات في العقيدة 
تحت مسمى التوحيد:

 1- استخدم  الإمام البخاري؛

 محمد بن إسماعيل "ت256هـ" هذا المصطلح، 

حين سمى الكتاب  الذي خرج فيه أحاديث العقيدة
 -في الجامع الصحيح-

 بــ "كتاب التوحيد".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- وأبو العباس أحمد بن عمر بن سريج البغدادي
 "ت306هـ" 

سمى الكتاب الذي صنفه في العقيدة بـ
"كتاب التوحيد".

3- وأبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة النيسابوري
 "ت311هـ"

 ألف كتابا في العقيدة وسمه بـ

"كتاب التوحيد 
وإثبات صفات الرب عز وجل".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
4- وأبو عبد الله محمد بن إسحاق بن منده
 "ت395هـ"

 ألف كتابه الموسوم
 بـ"كتاب التوحيد
 ومعرفة أسماء الله عز وجل وصفاته 
على  الاتفاق والتفرد".

ثم تتابعت الكتب المؤلفة تحت هذا الاسم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*الوقفة الثانية: 
مع مسمى "أصول الدين"

من مسميات هذا العلم: أصول الدين.

المراد بأصول الدين:

 نلاحظ أن مصطلح "أصول الدين"
 مركب من مضاف، 
ومضاف إليه.
 فهو إذًا مركب إضافي.

ولا يمكن التوصل إلى معنى المركب
 إلا بتحليل أجزائه المركب منها،
 وهي "أصول"، و"دين".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*أما الأصول:

 فمفردها أصل.

 ومعناه لغة:
 أساس الشيء ( 1 ).
 أو ما يبتنى عليه غيره؛ 

 كأساس المنزل، وأصل الشجرة، ونحو ذلك* *( 2 ).

 والأصل اصطلاحا:

 ما له فرع؛ لأن  الفرع لا ينشأ إلا عن أصل* *( 3 ).

والدين في اللغة:

 الذل والخضوع.
 والمراد به  دين الإسلام،
 وطاعة الله،
وعبادته وتوحيده،
 وامتثال المأمور، واجتناب  المحظور،
 وكل ما يتعبد الله عز وجل به* *( 4 ).

فتكون أصول الدين - على هذا:

 القواعد والأسس التي تصح بها العبادة،
 وتتحقق بها طاعة الله ورسوله 
بامتثال  المأمور،
 واجتناب المحظور؛

 لأن الاعتقاد هو الأصل 
الذي ينبني عليه قبول  الأعمال وصحتها.

 فأصول الدين:
 هي ما يقوم وينبني عليه الدين.

 والدين  الإسلامي يقوم على 
عقيدة التوحيد.

 ومن هنا سمي علم التوحيد أو علم العقيدة 
 بـ"علم أصول الدين".*


*``````````````````*
*1- انظر: معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 1/ 109.
 والمعجم الوسيط لمجموعة من المؤلفين ص20.

2- انظر كشاف اصطلاحات الفنون للتهانوي 1/ 122-123.

3- انظر شرح الكوكب المنير لابن النجار 1/ 38.

4- انظر القاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص1546.* *
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*الحقيقة الشرعية لأصول الدين:

المفهوم الحق لمصطلح أصول الدين،
 هو أصول  الإيمان الستة المذكورة
 في قوله سبحانه وتعالى: 

{ لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ  تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ
 وَلَكِنَّ  الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ 
وَالْمَلائِكَةِ  وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ }

[البقرة: من الآية 177] ،

 وفي قوله عز وجل:
 { إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ }

 [القمر: 49] ، 

وهي التي أجاب  بها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 جبريل حين سأله عن الإيمان، فقال:

 "الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله، وملائكته،
 وكتبه، ورسله، واليوم الآخر،
 وتؤمن  بالقدر خيره وشره" ( 1 ).

فهذه الأصول الستة 
هي التي يقوم عليها إيمان العبد،
 وتصح بها عبادته.
*
*```````````````````*

*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، 
باب بيان الإيمان والإسلام والإحسان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*مؤلفات في العقيدة 
تحت مسمى "أصول الدين":

 لعل أول من استخدم هذا  المصطلح لعلم العقيدة 
-وإن لم يشتهر وقتها-

 هو الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله  
"ت204هـ"؛

 حيث قال في مفتتح كتابه "الفقه الأكبر":

 "هذا كتاب ذكرنا فيه  ظواهر المسائل
 في أصول الدين،
 التي لا بد للمكلف من معرفتها، 
والوقوف  عليها.

1- وهذه التسمية استخدمها أيضا
 الإمام  أبو الحسن الأشعري 
"ت329هـ"، 

حين وسم كتابه الذي أبان فيه
 عن عقيدة أهل  السنة والجماعة 
بـ"الإبانة عن أصول الديانة".

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- وكذا استخدمها أبو حاتم الرازي 
"ت327هـ" 
في كتابه 
"أصل السنة واعتقاد الدين".

3- ومن  بعدهما
 عبيد الله بن محمد بن بطة العكبري
 "ت387هـ" 
في كتابه:
 "الشرح  والإبانة عن أصول الديانة"،

 وهو الكتاب الذي يُعرف
 بـ"الإبانة الصغرى".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
4- وعبد القاهر البغدادي "ت429هـ" 
في كتابه "أصول الدين". وغيرهم.

ملاحظة:
 يلاحظ أن العقيدة -ههنا-
 سميت بـ"أصول الدين" تمييزا لها عن الفروع.

وينبغي  أن لا يرد على بالك 
أن الأصول هي التي تؤخذ ويعمل بها فحسب،
 ويمكن  الاستغناء عن الفروع.
 فهذا الفهم خطأ؛
 لأن الدين كلٌّ لا يتجزأ.

 وقد عاب الله  على أهل الكتاب
 أنهم يؤمنون ببعض الكتاب،
 ويكفرون ببعضه الآخر،

 فقال:
 { أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ
 فَمَا  جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ 
إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا 
وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ  
وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ }

 [البقرة: من الآية 85] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*الوقفة الثالثة:
 مع مسمى "السنة"

من مسميات العقيدة: السنة.

تعريف السنة لغة واصطلاحا:

 السنة لغة :

من سن يسن ويسن سنا، فهو مسنون. 
وسن الأمر: بيَّنه. 

وهي تأني لعدة معان ( 1 )، منها:

1- الطريقة  المسلوكة، 
سواء أكانت محمود أم مذمومة. 

ومنه قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة 
فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها بعده،
 من غير أن  ينقص من أجورهم شيء.

 ومن سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة 
كان عليه وزرها 
ووزر من  عمل بها بعده، 
من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء" ( 2 ).*



*```````````````````*
*1- انظر من كتب اللغة: الصحاح للجوهري 5/ 1238-1240.
 ومعجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 3/ 60-61.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 13/  220-228.
 والتعريفات للجرجاني ص161.
 ومختار الصحاح للرازي ص317.

2- صحيح مسلم، كتاب الزكاة، باب الحث على الصدقة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- السيرة، وسنة رسول الله
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 سيرته التي كان يتحراها. 
فما ثبت عنه من قول، أو فعل،
 أو وصف، أو تقرير،
 قيل له سنة.

 يقول ابن الأثير:

 "وقد تكرر في الحديث ذكر السنة وما تصرف  منها. 
والأصل منها: السيرة والطريقة" ( 3 ).*


*```````````````````*
* 3 - النهاية في غريب الحديث لابن الأثير 2/ 409.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- العادة. 

ومنه قوله عز وجل: 

{ سُنَّةَ مَنْ قَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا
 وَلا تَجِدُ لِسُنَّتِنَا  تَحْوِيلًا } 

[الإسراء: 77] ؛ 

أي: هكذا عادتنا في الذين كفروا برسلنا  وآذوهم،
 بخروج الرسول من بين أظهرهم، 
يأتيهم العذاب ( 1 ).

أما السنة عند الأصوليين:

 فهي ما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 أو فعله، أو قرَّر عليه ( 2 ).*


*```````````````````*
*1 - انظر تفسير ابن كثير 3/ 54.

2 - انظر مذكرة في أصول الفقه للشيخ الشنقيطي ص95.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المناسبة بين مسمى السنة، ومسمى العقيدة:

لأهمية وخطورة مسائل الاعتقاد  التي هي أصل الدين، 
وعليها يبنى غيرها من أعمال الإسلام، 
أطلق العلماء لفظ  "السُنَّة" 
على ما وافق الكتاب والسنة من قضايا الاعتقاد.

يقول شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية:

 "ولفظ السُنَّة في كلام السلف
 يتناول السنة في العبادات، وفي  الاعتقادات.
 وإن كان كثير ممن صنف في السنة
 يقصدون الكلام في الاعتقادات" ( 1 ).*


*```````````````````*
*1- الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر لابن تيمية ص77.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولما كانت السنة مصدرا من مصادر العقيدة 
-كما سيأتي،
 وطريقة من طرق إثبات  العقيدة الصحيحة، 

اعتبر العلماء معنى السنة:

 اتباع العقيدة الصحيحة،

 وأطلقوا على عقيدة السلف الصالح اسم السنة،
بسبب اتباعهم لطريقة رسول الله
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم في ذلك.

يقول ابن رجب  الحنبلي رحمه الله:

 "السنة: طريقة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 التي كان  عليها هو وأصحابه، وغيرهم،

السنة: عبارة عما سلم من الشبهات في الاعتقادات،
 خاصة في مسائل الإيمان بالله،
 وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله،
 واليوم الآخر.  وكذلك مسائل القدر،
 وفضائل الصحابة.

وصنفوا في هذا العلم تصانيف،
 وسموها كتب السنة"( 1 ).


فإطلاق اسم السنة على مباحث الاعتقاد،
 يشعر بأهمية العقيدة؛ 
إذ هي أصل الدين، 
والمخالف فيها على خطر عظيم ( 2 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- كشف الكربة في وصف حال أهل الغربة ص11-12. 
وانظر السنة لابن أبي عاصم 2/ 645-647.

2- انظر: جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب ص249.
 والوصية الكبرى لابن تيمية ص60.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*مؤلفات في العقيدة تحت مسمى "السنة":

 ساد اصطلاح السنة في القرن الثالث  الهجري، 
في عصر إمام أهل السنة أحمد بن حنبل، 

حين ظهرت الفرق، 
وراجت عقائد  المبتدعة.

 فأخذ العلماء يطلقون 
على أصول الدين ومسائل العقيدة 
اسم "السنة"
 تمييزا لها عن مقولات الفرق.

 وأذكر فيما يلي بعضا من المصنفات
 التي كتبوها  تحت مسمى السنة:

1- السنة لابن أبي شيبة "ت235هـ".

2- السنة لأحمد بن حنبل "ت241هـ".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
3- السُنَّة للأثرم؛ أبي بكر أحمد بن محمد بن هانئ البغدادي
 "ت273هـ".
4- السُنَّة لأبي علي حنبل بن إسحاق بن حنبل بن هلال
 "ت273هـ".
5- السُنَّة لأبي داود سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني
 "ت275هـ".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
 الوقفة الرابعة:

 مع مسمى "الفقه الأكبر"

 من المسميات التي أطلقت على العقيدة:
 الفقه الأكبر.

تعريف الفقه لغة واصطلاحا:

 الفقه  في اللغة: الفهم. 

يقول ابن فارس:
 
"فقه: الفاء والقاف والهاء أصل واحد  صحيح، 
يدل على إدراك الشيء والعلم به.
 تقول: فقهت الحديث أفقهه.
 وكل علم  بشيء فهو فقه.

 ثم اختص بذلك علم الشريعة، 
فقيل لكل عالم بالحلال والحرام:  فقيه"( 1 ).

* 
*````````````````````*

*1 معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 4/ 242.
 وانظر: لسان العرب لابن منظور 13/ 522.
 والمفردات للراغب الأصفهاني 384.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
 ولقد كان الفقه يطلق في القرون الأولى 
على العلم بأحكام الشريعة كلها.

 ومنه  قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين" ( 1 ).

 وكذا  دعاؤه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
لابن عمه ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-
 كان عاما  في الدين كله،
 لا في مسائل الحلال والحرام فحسب،
 في قوله:
 "اللهم فقهه في  الدين وعلمه التأويل" ( 2 ).

والملاحظ أن المتأخرين خصوا اسم "الفقه"
 بمعرفة مسائل الحلال والحرام، وغيرها.

* 
*````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب العلم، باب من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين.
2- ذكره ابن حجر في الإصابة 2/ 331، وعزاه إلى معجم البغوي.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
سبب تسمية العقيدة بالفقه الأكبر:

 سمى العلماء العقيدة بالفقه الأكبر 
 مقارنة بفقه الفروع. 

فقولنا "الفقه الأكبر"
 يشعر بأن هناك فقها آخر ليس  بأكبر، 
وهو فقه ما أطلق عليه اسم الفروع.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
مؤلفات في* *العقيدة تحت مسمى "الفقه الأكبر":

 أول من استخدم مصطلح "الفقه  الأكبر"
 هو الإمام أبو حنيفة؛ النعمان بن ثابت 
"ت150هـ"؛

 فقد روي عنه كتاب  بهذا الاسم، 
وهو مشهور عند أصحابه ( 1 )، 
بحث فيه رحمه الله بعض مسائل  الاعتقاد.

وكذلك ينسب للإمام الشافعي؛ 
محمد بن إدريس "ت204هـ" 
كتاب باسم "الفقه الأكبر"،
 عرض فيه مسائل الاعتقاد بالتفصيل** ( 2 ).*


*``````````````````*
*1- انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 5/ 46.
2- انظر كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة 2/ 1278.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*ملاحظة: 

يَرِدُ على هذه التسمية 
ما وَرَدَ على تسمية "أصول الدين"؛ 

فقد يظن البعض  أن تسمية العقيدة بالفقه الأكبر، 

يعني إهمال الفقه الآخر -مسائل الأحكام،
 والحلال والحرام-؛
 لأنه أصغر مقارنة بالأكبر. 

وهذا الفهم غير صحيح؛

 لأن  تسمية العقيدة بالفقه الأكبر يعني الاهتمام بها،
 والبدء بتصحيحها قبل  القيام بأداء الأعمال،
 ولا يعني -بحال- إهمال أداء الأعمال،
 ومعرفة أدلتها  التفصيلية؛

 لأن دين الإسلام كل لا يتجزأ،
 ولا يمكن الاستغناء عن بعضه، 
 والاكتفاء بالبعض الآخر.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*المسألة الثالثة: 

في بيان بعض المسميات
 التي أطلقت على حَمَلة العقيدة الإسلامية:

 عرفنا بعض المسميات
 التي أطلقت على علم العقيدة الإسلامية.

وثمة مسميات أطلقت على أهل العقيدة الصحيحة وحملتها. 

سأذكر بعضها في الوقفات التالية:

الوقفة الأولى:
 أهل السنة والجماعة

 من المسميات التي أطلقت على حملة العقيدة الصحيحة:

 أهل السنة والجماعة.

التعريف بأهل السنة والجماعة:

 هذا المسمى يجمع وصفين اثنين لأصحابه،
 وهما السنة، و الجماعة.

والسنة  قد تقدم معناها اللغوي،
 وذكرنا أن العلماء يعرفونها اصطلاحا بأنها: 

ما نُقل  عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
من قول أو فعل أو وصف أو تقرير .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*والسنة قد تطلق على ما يقابل البدعة، 

كقولهم: طلاق السنة كذا، 

وطلاق البدعة  كذا، 

وفلان على سنة 
-إذا وافق التنزيل والأثر في القول والفعل-،

 وفلان على  بدعة
 -إذا عمل خلاف ذلك- ( 1 ).

 وهاتان الكلمتان -السنة والبدعة- 

تستعملان  دائما ككلمتين متضادتين؛

 لأن السُنَّة هي الطريق التي كان عليها
 رسول الله  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، 

والبدعة هي ترك تلك الطريق
والانحراف عنها.

* 
*`````````````````````*

* 1- انظر مفهوم أهل السنة والجماعة عند أهل السنة والجماعة
 للدكتور ناصر العقل ص29.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*وقد ورد في الأثر ذكر السنة مقابل البدعة؛ 

من ذلك ما قاله رسول الله -صلى  الله عليه وسلم:

 "ما أحدث قوم بدعة، إلا رفع مثلها من السنة" ( 1 ).

 وما قاله  ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما:

"ما يأتي على الناس من عام إلا أحدثوا فيه بدعة،
 وأماتوا فيه سنة،
 حتى تحيى البدع، وتموت السنن" ( 2 ).

فالسنة  بهذا المعنى، 
تشمل ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وخلفاؤه  الراشدون رضي الله عنهم،
 وصحابته الكرام رضي الله عنهم
 من الاعتقادات،  والأعمال، والأقوال.

*

*`````````````````````*
*1- مسند أحمد 4/ 105،
 وحسنه الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري 13/ 253.

2- أخرجه ابن وضاح القرطبي في كتابه:
 البدع والنهي عنها
 ص45.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*

*أما الجماعة في اللغة:

 فهي مأخوذة من الجمع؛ 
وهو ضم الشيء بتقريب بعضه من  بعض؛
 يقال: جمعته فاجتمع. 

قال ابن فارس: 

"الجيم والميم والعين أصل واحد،
 يدل على تضام الشيء"( 1 ). 

والجماعة:

 العدد الكثير من الناس،
 أو القوم  المجتمعون على أمر ما،
 أو طائفة يجمعهم غرض واحد* *( 2 ).

والجماعة شرعا هم: 

الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم،
 والتابعون،
وتابعوهم بإحسان* *( 3 ).
*

*`````````````````````*
*1 - معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 1/ 479.
2 - انظر لسان العرب لابن نظور 8/ 53-60.
3 - انظر مفهوم أهل السنة والجماعة للعقل ص54.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*وأهل الشيء هم:
 أخص الناس به. 

يقول أهل اللغة:

 أهل الرجل: أخص الناس به،
 وأهل البيت: سكانه،
 وأهل الإسلام: من يدين به،
 وأهل المذهب: من يدين به ( 1 ).

وبإمكاننا  بعدما علمنا معنى أهل، والسنة، والجماعة،
 أن نعرِّف أهل السنة والجماعة
 بأنهم المتبعون لمنهج الرسول 
-صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 وأصحابه 
في الأصول  والفروع ( 2 ).*


*`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 1/ 150.

2 - انظر: الاعتصام للشاطبي 1/ 28.
 وشرح العقيدة الواسطية للهراس ص16-17.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
وقيل: 

هم من كان على مثل ما كان عليه النبي
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
وأصحابه  اعتقادا وقولا وفعلا؛
 لأن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
سئل عن الفرقة  الناجية، 

فأجاب مرة بأنها 
ما كان عليه هو وأصحابه،

 وأخرى قال: 
هي الجماعة ( 1 ).*



*`````````````````````*
*1- الحديث أخرجه أبو داود في سننه، كتاب السنة، باب  شرح السنة.
 وابن ماجه في سننه، كتاب الفتن، باب افتراق الأمم.
 وابن أبي  عاصم في السنة 1/ 32-33،
 تحت الأرقام 63، 64، 65. 

وقال الألباني في تعليقه  على الحديث:
 "والحديث صحيح قطعا؛
 لأن له ست طرق أخرى عن أنس، 
وشواهد عن جمع  من الصحابة" 
"1/ 42".
 وشرح العقيدة الواسطية للهراس ص16-17.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**وقيل: 

"هم الذين اجتمعوا على الأخذ
بسنة النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 والعمل بها ظاهرا وباطنا 
في القول والعمل والاعتقاد"( 1 ).*



*`````````````````````*
*1- انظر: رسائل في العقيدة ص53، والمجموع الثمين 3/ 3، 
وكلاهما لفضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**ملاحظة:

 لا يقصد بالجماعة هنا مجموع الناس وعامتهم،
 ولا أغلبهم، ولا  سوادهم،
 ما لم يجتمعوا على الحق؛ 

لأن الجماعة هي التمسك بالكتاب والسنة،
 ولو كنت وحدك، 

كما قال عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه:

 "إنما الجماعة ما  وافق طاعة الله، 
وإن كنت وحدك"( 1 ).*



*`````````````````````*
*1-** انظر شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي 1/ 109.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**يقول عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل،
 المعروف بأبي شامة 
"ت665هـ: 

"وحيث جاء الأمر  بلزوم الجماعة 
فالمراد به لزوم الحق واتباعه،
 وإن كان المتمسك به قليلا،  
والمخالف كثيرا؛ 

لأن الحق الذي كانت عليه الجماعة الأولى
 من النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، 
وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم, 

ولا تنظر إلى كثرة
أهل الباطل بعدهم" ( 1 ).*



*`````````````````````*
*1-** الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث لأبي شامة ص34.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**الوقفة الثانية: 

السَلَف

من المسميات التي أطلقت على
حملة العقيدة الصحيحة: السلف.

التعريف بهم:

السلف في اللغة: 
جمع سالف، 

والسالف: المتقدم.
 والسلف: الجماعة المتقدمون* *( 1 ).

قال ابن فارس:

 "سلف: السين واللام والفاء أصل يدل على تقدم وسبق.

 من ذلك: السلف الذين مضوا، 

والقوم السلاف: المتقدمون"**( 2 ).

فالسلف -إذًا-
 من سلف يسلف سلفا وسلوفا 
أي: تقدم( 3 ).*



*`````````````````````*
*1-** انظر لسان العرب لابن منظور 6/ 158.

2- معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 3/ 95.

3- انظر: المفردات للراغب الأصفهاني ص239. 
والوجوه والنظائر لألفاظ القرآن للدامغاني ص243.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**وسلف كل إنسان:

 من تقدمه من آبائه وذوي قرابته 
الذين هم فوقه في السن  والفضل،
 وأحدهم سالف**( 1 )*.* 

وقيل: 

من تقدمه بالموت من آبائه وذوي قرابته.

 ولهذا  سمي الصدر الأول من التابعين
 بالسلف الصالح.**( 2 )
 
هذا عن السلف في اللغة.*
 * 
*



*`````````````````````*
*1-** انظر معالم التنزيل للبغوي 4/ 142.

2 - انظر النهاية في غريب الحديث لابن الأثير 2/ 390.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**أما السلف في الاصطلاح:

 فقد اختلف العلماء في تحديد المراد بهم،

 نتيجة اختلافهم في تحديد الزمن الذي ينسبون إليه،

 إلى عدة أقوال:

1- القول الأول:

 أنهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فقط،
 وهو قول عدد من شراح الرسالة
 لابن أبي زيد القيرواني* *( 1 )* .*
* 
 

*`````````````````````*
*1-** انظر وسطية أهل السنة بين الفرق
 للدكتور محمد باكريم ص97، 98.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**2- القول الثاني:

 أنهم الصحابة والتابعون.

 وممن  ذهب إلى هذا أبو حامد الغزالي،
 حين قال:

 " اعلم أن الحق الصريح الذي لا مراء  فيه
 عند أهل البصائر،
 هو مذهب السلف؛
 أعني مذهب الصحابة والتابعين "* *( 1 )* .*
* 
 

*`````````````````````*
*1-** إلجام العوام عن علم الكلام للغزالي ص53.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**3- القول الثالث: 

أنهم الصحابة،
والتابعون،  وتابعوا التابعين؛

 أي: القرون الثلاثة التي أثبت لها رسول الله
 -صلى الله  عليه وسلم- الخيرية بقوله:

 "خير الناس قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم، 
ثم الذين  يلونهم" ( 1 ) .

وإلى هذا القول ذهب عدد كبير من أهل العلم؛

 كالإمام الشوكاني، والإمام السفاريني، وغيرهما .
* 
 

*`````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب فضائل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 باب فضائل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
ملاحظة:

 يلاحظ على هذه الأقوال جميعها 
أنها تدخل من كان في القرون  الأولى
 في مسمى السلف.

 ولكن ليس كل من كان في ذلك الزمن يسمى سلفيا،

 إذ  المعروف أن الفرق ظهرت في القرون الأولى،

 فـ"ليس السبق الزمني كافيا في تعيين السلف، 

بل لا بد أن  يضاف إلى هذا السبق الزمني 
موافقة الرأي للكتاب والسنة 
نصا وروحا.

 فمن خالف  رأيه الكتاب والسنة،
 فليس بسلفي،
 وإن عاش بين ظهراني الصحابة والتابعين"( 1 ).

* 
*`````````````````````*
*1-** بتصرف من كتاب: الإمام ابن تيمية
 وقضية التأويل للدكتور الجليند ص52.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*ويصح أن يضاف إلى أهل القرون المفضلة
 الموافقين للكتاب والسنة، 

من وافق  الكتاب والسنة، 
ونَهَجَ نهْج أولئك الكرام، 
واتبع آثارهم ومروياتهم الصحيحة
 التي أبانوا بها الحق.

فلا شك أنه داخل في مفهوم هذه الكلمة
 "السَلَف".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*ولقد وُفِّقَ الإمام السفاريني  رحمه الله 
حين حدد مذهب السلف بأنه :

"ما كان عليه الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله  عليهم،
 وأعيان التابعين لهم بإحسان، وأتباعهم، 
وأئمة الدين ممن شهد له  بالإمامة، 
وعُرف عظم شأنه في الدين،
 وتلقى الناس كلامهم خلفا عن سلف،

 دون من  رُميَ ببدعة،
 أو شُهر بلقب غير مرضي؛ مثل: 

الخوارج، والروافض، والقدرية،
 والمرجئة، والجبرية، والجهمية،
 والمعتزلة، والكرامية، ونحو هؤلاء " ( 1 ).

إذًا: 
ليس المراد بالسلف أهل القرون المفضلة فحسب،
 بل يدخل فيهم كل مَنْ 
وافق الكتاب والسنة، 
ونَهَج منهج الصحابة
 رضـي اللـه عنـهم.
** 
* 

*```````````````````*
*1- لوامع الأنوار للسفاريني 1/ 20.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
مفهوم الخلف عند علماء السلف:

الخَلَف في اللغة هو من جاء خلف المتقدم،
 سواء أكان تأخره في الزمن، 
أو في الرتبة ( 1 ).

وإذا  أُطلقت كلمة "الخلف" في مقابل كلمة "السلف" 
يراد بها: 
"من رمي ببدعة،
 أو  شُهر بلقب غير مرضي"،

 كما تقدمت عبارة الإمام السفاريني في ذلك.

 فمن انحرف  عن الكتاب والسنة، 
ومال عن طريقة الصحابة رضـي الـله عنـهم،
فلم يتخذها منهجا  له، 
فهو خلفي، 
وإن عاش بين ظهراني الصحابة.

*
*```````````````````*
*1- انظر القاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي
 ص1042-1043.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
الوقفة الثالثة: 
أهل الحديث

من المسميات التي أطلقت 
على حملة العقيدة الصحيحة:
 أهل الحديث.

التعريف بهم:

الحديث في اللغة: ضد القديم.
 ويستعمل في كثير الكلام وقليله ( 1 ).

وهو في الاصطلاح: 

ما أُثر عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 من قول، أو فعل، أو تقرير، أو صفة* *( 2 ).

*
*```````````````````*
*1- انظر المصدر نفسه ص214.
2 - انظر الحديث النبوي للدكتور محمد الصباغ ص140.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
وأهل الحديث:

 هم المنسوبون إليه بسبب اتباعهم له؛ 

فهم كل من جعل كلام رسول  الله
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 مصدرا من مصادر التلقي، 
يستفيدون منه عقائد  الإسلام الصحيحة، 
ويبنون عليه، 
سواء أكانوا علماء حديث،
 أو فقه، أو أصول،
 أو سوى ذلك.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**يقول الإمام الصابوني
 "ت449هـ": 

"إن أصحاب الحديث المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة،
 حفظ الله أحياءهم،
 ورحم أمواتهم" ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*

*1- عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني ص3-4.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**ويقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
"ت728هـ":

 "ونحن لا نعني بأهل الحديث  المقتصرين على سماعه، 
أو كتابته، أو روايته، 

بل نعني بهم:
 
كل من كان أحق  بحفظه، ومعرفته،
 وفهمه ظاهرا وباطنا، 
واتباعه باطنا وظاهرا.
 وكذا أهل  القرآن" ( 1 ).

* *``````````````````````*
*1-* *مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 4/ 95.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
فأهل الحديث 
هم الذين اتبعوا آثار الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، 
والتابعين لهم  بإحسان، 

وكان لهم عناية خاصة بأحاديث رسول الله 
-صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 جمعا،  وحفظا، ورواية، وفهما، 
وعملا في الظاهر والباطن.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
فأهل الحديث 
هم الذين اتبعوا آثار الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، 
والتابعين لهم  بإحسان، 

وكان لهم عناية خاصة بأحاديث رسول الله 
-صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 جمعا،  وحفظا، ورواية، وفهما، 
وعملا في الظاهر والباطن.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**المبحث الثاني:
 مصادر العقيدة الإسلامية

 العقيدة الإسلامية لها مصدران فقط، هما:
 كتاب الله عز وجل،
 وما صحَّ من سنة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وليس للعقيدة مصدر ثالث؛
 لأن إجماع السلف الصالح 
لا يكون إلا على الكتاب والسنة ( 1 ).

يقول الإمام البيهقي
 "ت458هـ":

 "فأما أهل السنة، فمعولهم فيما يعتقدون:
 الكتاب والسنة "* *( 2 ).
** 
**`````````````````````*
*1- انظر الاعتصام للشاطبي 2/ 252.
2 - مناقب الإمام الشافعي للبيهقي ص462.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**ويقول العلامة صديق حسن خان 
رحمه الله:

 "للإسلام أصلان فقط؛
القرآن، 
والسنة  الصحيحة"**( 1 ).

 ويعقب على ذلك بقوله:

 "وإنما حصرنا الأصول في كتاب الله تعالى،
 وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ 
لأن الأمة مأمورة بهما"**( 2 ).*
* 
**`````````````````````*
*1-* *الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 3/ 36.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
وما على الأمة إلا الاعتصام
بما أمرت بالاعتصام به؛
 كتاب ربها، 
وسنة نبيها  صلى الله عليه وسلم؛

 إذ الاعتصام بهما 
سبب للعصمة من الوقوع في الخطأ
 والانحراف والزلل،

وسبب للعصمة من الوقوع 
في الاضطراب في فهم العقيدة،  

ولأنه يجمع الأمة ولا يفرقها. 

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:

 { فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ  هُدَايَ
 فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى }

 [طه من آية 123] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*ولا ريب أن
 الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة
 من أعظم ما منَّ الله به على هذه الأمة،

 كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 رحمه الله
 في معرض حديثه عن السلف الصالح:

 "وكان من أعظم ما أنعم الله به عليهم: 
اعتصامهم بالكتاب والسنة"( 1 ).
*
*`````````````````*
* 1- مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 13/ 28.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*منزلة العقل ومجالاته في الإسلام:

 الله عز وجل امتن على الإنسان بنعمة  العقل
 الذي ميزه به عن سائر الحيوانات.

 وهذه النعمة هي التي ترفع صاحبها 
 إلى مستوى التكاليف الشرعية الإلهية،
 وتؤهله لإدراكها وفهمها* *( 1 ).
*
*`````````````````*
* 1- انظر الإحكام في أصول الأحكام للآمدي 1/ 150.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*وليس ثمة عقيدة تقوم على
 احترام العقل الإنساني، وتكريمه،
 والاعتماد عليه  في فهم النصوص
 كالعقيدة الإسلامية،

 ويبدو هذا واضحا في آيات كثيرة من كتاب  الله،
 مدح الله عز وجل فيها العقل، 
ورفع من شأنه، 
من خلال توجيهه إلى  النظر،
 والتفكر، والتدبر، والتأمل* *( 1 ).

*
*`````````````````*
* 1-** انظر النبوات لابن تيمية ص189.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*ولكن لما كان للعقول في إدراكها
 حد تنتهي إليه لا تتعداه،

 لم يجعل الله لها  سبيلا إلى الإدراك 
في كل مطلوب ( 1 )؛ 

فلم يجعل لها سبيلا لإدراك أغلب مسائل  الاعتقاد؛
 إذ لا يمكن للعقول أن تستقل بمعرفتها
 لولا مجيء الوحي بها  وبأدلتها العقلية.
 وما على العقول إلا فهمها وتدبرها.
*
*````````````````````*
*1- انظر الاعتصام للشاطبي 2/ 318.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
وأيضا،
 فإن كثيرا من مسائل الاعتقاد
لا تدرك العقول حقيقتها وكيفياتها، 

ولو  فهمت أدلتها وتدبرتها؛ 

كالروح التي في أجسادنا:
 عسر على الناس التعبير عن  حقيقتها 
لما لم يشهدوا لها نظيرا* *( 1 ). 

وكذا صفات ربنا عز وجل، 
رغم أننا فهمنا  معانيها بعقولنا
 من اعتبار الغائب بالشاهد،
 إلا أن حقيقتها وكيفياتها لا  تدركه عقولنا؛

 لأن العلم بكيفية الصفة
 يستلزم العلم بكيفية الموصوف.

 والموصوف عز وجل
 ليس كمثله شيء؛ 

فهو متصف بصفات الكمال 
التي لا يماثله فيها  شيء ( 2 ).*

*````````````````````*
*1-** انظر تفسير سورة الإخلاص لابن تيمية ص202.

2- انظر الرسالة التدمرية لابن تيمية ص44-45.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**وكذا ما أخبر الله جل جلاله عنه من أمور الآخرة؛

 كالجنة ونعيمها، والنار  وجحيمها،
 وغير ذلك من المغيبات،
 ليست من مدارك العقل، 
ولا في متناوله، 
مع  أن العقل يقر بها، ولا يحيلها* *( 1 ). 
*

*````````````````````*
*1-**انظر المصدر السابق ص46.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
**وإذا كان كذلك،
 فالعقل مطالب بالتسليم
للنصوص الشرعية الصريحة،

ولو لم  يفهمها أو يدرك الحكمة التي فيها؛ 

فالأمر ورد بقبولها والإيمان بها.

 فإذا  سمعنا شيئا من أمور الدين،
 وعقلناه، وفهمناه، 
فمن الله التوفيق،
وله الحمد  والشكر على ذلك. 

وما لم ندركه أو نفهمه،
 آمنا به وصدقناه* *( 1 ). 
*

*````````````````````*
*1-* *انظر صون المنطق والكلام للسيوطي ص182.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*مظاهر شمولية العقيدة ( 1 ) :

لم تُغفل العقيدة الإسلامية أمرا من أمور الدين  والدنيا
 إلا أتت عليه بالبيان والإيضاح التامّين؛ 

فالله عز وجل ما فرّط في  الكتاب من شيء،
 ورسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بيَّن لأمته 
جـميــع ما يحتاجون  إليه.

 ومن مظاهر هذه الشمولية:

 1- أنها أعطت الإنسان تصورا كاملا عن الكون 
الذي يحيا فيه.

2- أنها تناولت كل القضايا
 التي بها تستقيم حياة الإنسان. 

**````````````````````
**1 - انظر تفصيل ذلك في كتاب: المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية**
 للدكتور إبراهيم البريكان ص69-72.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*3- أنها أحاطت بالإنسان كله 
من حين ولادته، حتى  وفاته.
 بل قبل ولادته، وبعد وفاته؛ 
قبل أن يتزوج أبوه أمه، 
وحتى يستقر في  الجنة،
 أو يدخل النار - عياذا بالله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**

المسألة الرابعة:
 من خصائص العقيدة الإسلامية
 أنها وسطية

معنى الوسط في اللغة:

 يأتي الوسط لغة لعدة معان:

 1- ما كان بين طرفي الشيء، وهو منه.
 كقولك:
 كسرت وسط الرمح، 
جلست وسط الدار، 
جئت وسط النهار ( 1 ). 

ومنه قول سوار بن المضرب:

إني كأني أرى من لا حياء له ...
 ولا أمانة وسط الناس عريانا


**```````````````````
*
*1 - انظر: بصائر ذوي التمييز للفيروزآبادي 5/ 210. 
ولسان العرب لابن منظور 7/ 426-428.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*2- يأتي صفة، بمعنى خيار، وأفضل، وأجود.

 فأوسط الشيء: أفضله وخياره.

والفردوس  أفضل الجنة، 
وهو أعلاها، ووسطها.

ومرعى وسط أي: خيار.

 ومنه قالت العرب:
 "وسط المرعى خير من طرفيه".

 وواسطة القلادة:
 هي الجوهرة التي تكون في  وسطها،
 وهي أجودها( 1 ). 


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر الصحاح للجوهري 3/ 1167.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**

3- ويأتي وسط بمعنى عدل. 

فالوسط من كل شيء: أعدله ( 1 ).

 والملاحظ على الوسط
 أنه في كل معانيه اللغوية 
لا يخرج عن العدل، والفضل، والخيرية.

**```````````````````
* *1 - انظر: بصائر ذوي التمييز للفيروزآبادي 5/ 209.
 وتاج العروس للزبيدي 5/ 238.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*المراد من كون العقيدة وسطية:

يراد من قولنا عن العقيدة:
 إنها وسطية: أنها:

1- أفضل العقائد، وخيارها.

2- أعدل العقائد.

3- لا إفراط ولا تفريط فيها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*من مظاهر وسطية العقيدة الإسلامية:

 لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يتحدث في صفحات  محدودة،
بل ولا مجلدات عن مظاهر وسطية العقيدة الإسلامية؛ 
لأن ذلك أكثر من  أن يحصر؛ 

فالأمة الإسلامية
 هي خير أمة أخرجت للناس،

ورسولها -صلى الله  عليه وسلم-
 أفضل رسول،

وكتابها القرآن الكريم أفضل الكتب، وآخرها، 
والمهيمن  عليها.
 فهي خيار في خيار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*ولي وقفتان،
 أتحدث من خلالهما 
عن مظاهر وسطية عقيدة هذه الأمة الوسط.

الوقفة الأولى:
 وسطية أمة الإسلام بين الأمم الأخرى:

 بدت وسطية أمة الإسلام بين الأمم الأخرى 
في الأمور التالية:

1- في  توحيد الله عز وجل، وصفاته: 

فهي وسط بين اليهود والنصارى؛ 

بين اليهود
الذين وصفوا الرب سبحانه وتعالى 
بصفات النقص التي يختص بها المخلوق،
 وشبهوه  به؛ فقالوا:
 إنه بخيل، وفقير، 
وأنه يتعب فيستريح، 
وأنه يتمثل في صورة  البشر، 
وغير ذلك ( 1 ).

وبين النصارى 
الذين وصفوا المخلوق بصفات الخالق عز  وجل؛
 فشبهوه به، وقالوا:
 إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم، 
وإن المسيح ابن الله،
 وإنه يخلق، ويرزق، ويغفر،
 ويرحم، ويثيب، ويعاقب، إلخ ( 2 ).

وبينهما ظهرت  وسطية المسلمين 
الذين وحدوا الله عز وجل،
 فوصفوه بصفات الكمال، 
ونزهوه عن  جـميــع صفات النقص، 
وعن مماثلته لشيء من المخلوقات
 في شيء من الصفات،

 وقالوا: 
إن الله ليس كمثله شيء 
في ذاته، 
ولا في صفاته،
 ولا في أفعاله ( 3 ).
** 
**````````````````````
1- انظر تفصيل ذلك في كتاب: 
وسطية أهل السنة للدكتور محمد باكريم ص238، 244-249.

2- انظر المرجع نفسه ص238، 249-257.

3- انظر منهاج السنة النبوية لابن تيمية 5/ 168-169.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*2- في أنبياء الله عز وجل، ورسله:
 فهي وسط أيضا
بين اليهود والنصارى؛ 

بين اليهود الذين قتلوا الأنبياء،
 ورموهم بكل شين  ونقيصة،
 وجفوهم، واستكبروا عن اتباعهم.

وبين النصارى الذين غلوا في بعضهم،
 فاتخذوهم أربابا من دون الله،
 واتخذوا المسيح عليه السلام إلها ( 1 ).

وبينهما  ظهرت وسطية المسلمين
 الذين أنزلوا الأنبياء منازلهم، وعزروهم، 
ووقروهم،  وصدقوهم، وأحبوهم،
 وأطاعوهم، 
وآمنوا بهم جميعا عبيدا لله عزوجل،
 ورسلا  مبشرين ومنذرين.
 ولم يعبدوهم،
 أو يتخذوهم أربابا من دون الله؛
 فهم لا  يملكون ضرا ولا نفعا، 
ولا يعلمون الغيب ( 2 ).
** 
**````````````````````
**1-** انظر تفصيل ذلك في كتاب: وسطية أهل السنة للدكتور محمد باكريم ص238، 260-277.

2- انظر المرجع نفسه ص238، 277-284. 
وانظر في معنى التعزير: الصارم المسلول لابن تيمية ص422.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````**
*
*3- في الشرائع: 
فهي وسط أيضا بين اليهود  والنصارى؛ 

فاليهود منعوا أن يبعث الخالق عز وجل رسولا 
بغير شريعة موسى عليه  السلام، 
وقالوا: لا يجوز أن ينسخ الله ما شرعه، 
أو يمحو ما يشاء، أو يثبت  ما يشاء.

والنصارى جوزوا لأحبارهم ورهبانهم 
أن يغيروا دين الله؛ 
فيحلوا ما حرم سبحانه وتعالى،
 ويحرموا ما أحل ( 1 ).

أما  المسلمون،
 فقالوا:
لله الخلق والأمر؛
 يمحو ما يشاء، ويثبت ما يشاء،
 والنسخ  جائز في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

أما بعد وفاته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
فليس لمخلوق أن يبدل أمر
الخالق سبحانه وتعالى
 مهما بلغت منزلته، أو عظم  قدره.
** 
**````````````````````
1-**انظر المرجع السابق ص239.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*4- في أمر الحلال والحرام،*
* فهي وسط أيضا* 
* بين اليهود والنصارى؛*

*  فاليهود حرم عليهم كثير من الطيبات، منها ( 1 ):*

* أ- ما حرمه إسرائيل؛ يعقوب عليه السلام على نفسه،*
*  كما حكى تعالى ذلك عنه بقوله:*

* {كُلُّ  الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلاًّ لِبَنِي إِسْرائيلَ*
*  إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرائيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ* 
* مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ}*

*  [آل  عمران: من الآية 93] .*

*ب- ما حرمه الله عز وجل عليهم* 
* جزاء بغيهم وظلمهم، * 

* كما قال تعالى:*

*  {فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا* 
* حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ* 
* وَبِصَدِّهِمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  كَثِيرًا}*

* [النساء: 160] .*

*والنصارى أسرفوا في إباحة المحرمات؛* 
* فأحلوا  ما نصت التوراة على تحريمه،* 
* ولم يأت المسيح عليه السلام بإباحته؛* 
* فاستحلوا  الخبائث،* 
* وجميع المحرمات؛*
* كالميتة، والدم، ولحم الخنزير ( 2 ).*
 * 
**````````````````````
1- انظر وسطية أهل السنة للدكتور محمد باكريم ص240.

**2- انظر كتاب الصفدية لابن تيمية 2/ 313.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
 *أما المسلمون:* 
* فقد أحلوا ما أحل الله لهم في كتابه،*
*  أو على لسان رسوله -صلى  الله عليه وسلم-* 
* من الطيبات،*
*  وحرموا ما حرم عليهم من الخبائث؛*

*  كما قال  الله عنهم:* 

* {الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ* 
* الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  وَالْإِنْجِيلِ*
* يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ* 
* وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ* 
* وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ* 
* وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْخَبَائِثَ}*

* [الأعراف آية 157] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
 *5- في العبادة،*

*  فهي وسط بين اليهود والنصارى  أيضا؛* 

* فاليهود علموا،* 
* ولم يعملوا،*

*  فهم المغضوب عليهم؛*
*  أعرضوا عن العبادات،* 
* واستكبروا عن طاعة الله،*
*  واتبعوا الشهوات،* 
* وعبَّدوا أنفسهم للمادة،*
*  فاشتغلوا  بدنياهم عن دينهم وآخرتهم ( 1 ).

*
*والنصارى لم يعلموا، 
وعبدوا الله على جهالة، 
فهم الضالون؛ 
غلوا في الرهبنة،
وتعبدوا ببدع 
ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان؛ 

فاعتزلوا الناس في الصوامع،
 وانقطع رهبانهم للعبادة في الأديرة، 
وألزموا أنفسهم بما لم يلزمهم به الله،
 مما يشق على النفس والجسد،
 ويغالب الفطرة البشرية ويضادها،
 فلم يستطيعوا  الوفاء بذلك،

 كما حكى الله عنهم: 
{وَرَهْبَانِيَّ  ً ابْتَدَعُوهَا
مَا  كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ
 فَمَا  رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا}

 [الحديد: من الآية 27] .* *````````````````````*
*1- انظر وسطية أهل السنة للدكتور محمد باكريم ص240.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*أما الأمة الوسط:*

* فقد علموا، وعملوا،*
* فهم الذين أنعم الله عليهم؛* 
* عبدوا  الله وحده بما شرع،*
*  لم يعبدوه بالأهواء والبدع ( 1 )،*

*  ولم ينسوا نصيبهم وحظوظهم  في الدنيا ( 2 )،*

*  وقدوتهم في ذلك* 
* رسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم.

* *````````````````````*
*1- انظر الوسطية في الإسلام -تعريف وتطبيق- للدكتور زيد الزيد ص46-51.

**2- فصاموا وأفطروا، وقاموا بالليل وناموا، وتزوجوا النساء، 
وقدوتهم في ذلك  رسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 "انظر صحيح البخاري، كتاب النكاح، باب الترغيب  في النكاح.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب النكاح، باب استحباب النكاح".
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الثانية: 
وسطية أهل السنة والجماعة بين الفرق الضالة:

تقدم الحديث عن جوانب 
من وسطية أمة الإسلام بين الأمم.

ولقد  كان أسعد هذه الأمة بهذه الخيرية،
 أسعدها باتباع الكتاب والسنة، 
وأحرصها  على هديهما
قولا وعملا واعتقادا،
 وهم أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ثم تابعوهم،
 ثم التابعون لهم بإحسان
 من القرون الثلاثة المفضلة
 التي شهد  لها رسول الله
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالخيرية في قوله:

 "خير الناس قرني، ثم  الذين يلونهم،
 ثم الذين يلونهم" ( 1 ).

 فهؤلاء هم خيار الأمة،
 ثم يلحق بهم من  كان على مثل ما كانوا عليه 
من الهدى والتمسك بالكتاب والسنة 
في كل زمان  ومكان،

 من أخبر عنهم الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 في حديث الافتراق بأنهم  الفرقة الناجية، 
وأنهم الجماعة ( 2 ).

 وهؤلاء -أعني المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة، 
والمتبعين لمنهج الصحابة وسلف الأمة
- أصبحوا في هذه الأمة 
كهذه الأمة  بالنسبة للأمم؛ 

فهم وسط بين فرق هذه الأمة،
 كما كانت هذه الأمة وسطا بين  سائر الأمم.

 وكل دارس متفحص لأقوال الفرق
 في مسائل العقيدة وأصول الدين،
 يدرك أن أهل السنة والجماعة 
وسط بين الفرق في ذلك.
**````````````````````*
*1-1 تقدم تخريجه في ص22.
2- انظر ص20، حاشية "4" من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ومن مظاهر هذه الوسطية:*

*1- في أسماء الله وصفاته،*

*  فهم وسط بين أهل النفي  والتعطيل،* 
* وأهل التشبيه والتمثيل؛*

* فأهل السنة والجماعة*
*  يؤمنون بكل ما وصف  الله به نفسه،*
*  أو وصفه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،*
* وبجميع أسمائه الحسنى* 
* من  غير تحريف لمعناها،*
*  ولا نفي لها أو تعطيل،*
*  ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل.*

* فهم  يثبتون جميع الأسماء والصفات*
*  مع تحقيقها لله عز وجل،*
*  وتنزيهه سبحانه عن  مماثلة مخلوقاته،* 

* تصديقا بخبره عن نفسه:* 
* {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ* 
* وَهُوَ  السَّمِيــعُ الْبَصِيرُ}*

*  [الشورى من آية 11] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وهم وسط في ذلك*
*  بين أهل التعطيل وأهل التشبيه والتمثيل.*

*فأهل التعطيل* 
* الذين أنكروا ما يجب لله من الأسماء والصفات،*
*  أو أنكروا بعضه،*

*  فهم نوعان:*

* أهل التعطيل الكلي؛*
*  كالجهمية والمعتزلة؛* 

* وأهل التعطيل الجزئي؛*
*  كالأشعرية  والماتريدية ( 1 ).*

* وأهل التشبيه*
*  الذين شبهوا الله بخلقه،* 
* وجعلوا صفاته من  جنس صفات مخلوقاته؛*
*  كما فعل الكرامية، والهشامية*
*  -أتباع هشام بن سالم  الجواليقي-،*
*  وكصنيع داود الجواربي،* 
* ومن نحا نحوه ( 2 ).*
*```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتح رب البرية بتلخيص الحموية للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص18-19.
 والإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للدكتور صالح الفوزان ص157.

2- انظر الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد 
للدكتور صالح الفوزان ص156-157.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2- في باب القدر،*

*فهم وسط بين الجبرية والقدرية؛*

*  فأهل السنة والجماعة* 
* يؤمنون بأن الله قدَّر الأشياء في الأزل،*
*  وعلم أنها ستقع  في أوقات معلومة عنده،* 
* وعلى صفات مخصوصة،*
*  فهي تقع وفق ما قدره الله عز  وجل ( 1 ).*

*  وهم بذلك يؤمنون بركن من أركان الإيمان،*

*  أشار إليه الصادق المصدوق*
*  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بقوله:*
*  "وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره" ( 2 ).*
*```````````````````*
*1 - انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 1/ 154.

 2- انظر تخريج هذا الحديث في ص14 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ولا يُعَدُّ المرء مؤمنا بالقدر* 
* حتى يؤمن بمراتبه الأربع* 
* التي هي بمثابة  الأركان فيه، وهي:*

* علمُ الله بالأشياء قبل كونها،*
* وكتابةُ كل ما هو كائن قبل  أن يكون،*
*  ومشيئةُ الله للأشياء قبل وقوعها،*
* وخلقهُ للأشياء وإيجادها.*

*  فهذه  أركان أربعة تشهد لها* 
* نصوص* 
* الكتاب والسنة ( 1 ).*
*```````````````````*
*1 -** من الكتب التي فصَّلت في ذلك:
 أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص124-141.

**ووسطية أهل السنة بين الفرق لمحمد باكريم ص363-366.**

 والثمرات الزكية في العقائد السلفية لأحمد فريد ص222-250.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*أما المنحرفون عن الكتاب والسنة في هذا الباب،
 فقد أفرطوا وفرطوا ؛ 
فالقدرية  -ويمثلهم المعتزلة- 
جفوا في إثبات القدر؛
 فنفوا قدرة الله عز وجل وخلقه  لأفعال عباده، 

وقالوا:
 إن الله لا يقدر على عين مفعول العباد.
 وعليه فأفعال  العباد -عندهم- ليست مخلوقة لله، 
وإنما العبد هو الذي يخلق فعله ( 1 )، 

فأنكروا  خلق الله لأفعال عباده، 
وهي المرتبة الرابعة من مراتب الإيمان بالقدر.

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: شرح الأصول الخمسة لعبد الجبار الهمذاني ص323.
 والمغني في أبواب العدل والتوحيد له 8/ 3.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والجبرية -ومنهم الجهمية- غلوا في إثبات القدر،
 ونفوا مسئولية العبد عن  أفعاله؛ 
فهو لا يريد فعلها ولا عدمه،
 ولا يقدر عليه، 

وقالوا:

 "لا فعل لأحد  في الحقيقة إلا لله وحده،
 وأنه هو الفاعل،
 وأن الناس إنما تنسب إليهم  أفعالهم على المجاز؛

 كما يقال:
 تحركت الشجرة، ودار الفلك، 
وزالت الشمس. 
وإنما فعل ذلك بالشجرة والفلك والشمس 
الله سبحانه"( 1 )، 

وهو الذي يخلق الأفعال  في الإنسان،
 على حسب ما يخلق في سائر الجمادات ( 2 ). 

فأنكروا فعل العبد  لأفعاله، 
ونسبوا ذلك إلى الله.

فالقدرية نفوا القدر وقالوا:
 الخلق خلق  العبد،

والجبرية غلوا في إثبات القدر
 حتى قالوا: 
الفعل فعل الرب . 

**```````````````````*
*1 - مقالات الإسلاميين واختلاف المصلين لأبي الحسن الأشعري 1/ 338.

2- انظر شفاء العليل لابن القيم ص51.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وبرزت وسطية أهل السنة في هذا الباب
 حين أثبتوا للعبد مسئولية عن أفعاله، وإرادة

ترجع له الفعل، ومشيئة واختيارا،
 وقدرة على الأفعال؛ 

كما قال تعالى: 
{إِنَّ  السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ 
كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ  مَسْؤُولًا}

 [الإسراء من الآية 36] . 

والذي قام بالعبد هو فعله، وكسبه، 
وحركاته، وسكناته؛ 
فهو المصلي، القائم، القاعد حقيقة.

 والذي قام بالله عز  وجل هو علمه، وقدرته،
 ومشيئته، وخلقه؛

 كما أخبر عز وجل عن نفسه:
 {وَاللَّهُ  خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} 
[الصافات: 96] ؛ 

فالله كما خلق العباد،  يخلق أفعالهم،
 والعبد فاعل لفعله حقيقة،
 وقادر عليه بإقدار الله له،
 والخلق  خلق الله؛
 لأن العباد خلق له،
 وأفعال المخلوقين مخلوقة،
 ولأن الله خالق كل  شيء،
 ولا يكون في ملكه إلا ما يريد كونا وقدرا ( 1 ).

وأهل السنة بوسطيتهم هذه
 يجمعون بين النصوص،
 ويؤلفون بينها ( 2 ).
**```````````````````*
*1 -** انظر: عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني ص75.
 وشرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي 3/ 534.
 ومنهاج السنة  النبوية لابن تيمية 1/ 459-460، 2/ 298.
 وشفاء العليل لابن القيم ص493.

**2 - انظر وسطية أهل السنة بين الفرق للدكتور باكريم ص381-383.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*3- في نصوص الوعد والوعيد، 
فهم وسط بين الوعيدية والمرجئة:

"جاء  في كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله 
-صلى الله عليه وسلم- 
كثير من الآيات  والأحاديث
 التي تدل على وعد الله عز وجل 
للمؤمنين والمطيعين بالثواب  الجزيل،
 وأنه أعد لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار،
 ووعدهم بألوان من الأجر  والجزاء،
 ومغفرة الذنوب فيما دون الشرك، 
وتكفير السيئات، وإبدالها حسنات،  ونحو ذلك"( 1 ).

ومن هذه النصوص: 

قوله سبحانه وتعالى:

 {قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ  الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ
 لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ  اللَّهِ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا 
إِنَّهُ هُوَ  الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ}

[الزمر: 53] ، 

وقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأبي ذر  الغفاري -
رضي الله عنه:

 "ما من عبد قال: لا إله إلا الله، 
ثم مات على ذلك  إلا دخل الجنة" ( 2 ).

 وهذه يقال لها: نصوص الوعد..

**```````````````````*
*1 -** وسطية أهل السنة والجماعة بين الفرق للدكتور محمد باكريم ص353.

2- صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وجاء كذلك في الكتاب والسنة 
"آيات وأحاديث كثيرة، 
تتضمن الوعيد الشديد  بالعذاب الأليم،
 والخلود في النار لأهل الفسق والمعاصي 
وأصحاب الكبائر، 
ووصفهم بالكفر والفسق والضلال ونحو ذلك"( 1 ).

ومن هذه النصوص:
 قوله سبحانه  وتعالى:

 {وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا 
فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ  خَالِدًا فِيهَا 
وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ 
وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ  عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا} 
[النساء: 93] ، 

وقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "سباب  المسلم فسوق، وقتاله كفر" ( 1 ). 

وهذه تسمى نصوص الوعيد.
**```````````````````*
*1 -** وسطية أهل السنة والجماعة للدكتور محمد باكريم ص354.**

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، باب خوف المؤمن أن يحبط عمله.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والناس قد افترقوا في هذه النصوص
 إلى طرفين، ووسط.

فالمرجئة أخذوا بنصوص  الوعد، 
وتركوا نصوص الوعيد،

 وقالوا:
 كل ذنب سوى الشرك فهو مغفور؛ 
فالإيمان  لا تضر معه معصية،
 كما لا ينفع مع الكفر طاعة  ( 1 ).

وإنما ضلوا في هذا الباب 
بسبب عبادتهم الله بالرجاء وحده،
وإهمال جانب الخوف. 
**```````````````````*
*1 -**انظر وسطية أهل السنة بين الفرق للدكتور باكريم ص355.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والوعيدية -من الخوارج والمعتزلة- 
أخذوا بنصوص الوعد والوعيد،
 وغلوا في  نصوص الوعيد، 

وقالوا: لا بد أن ينجز الله وعده ووعيده،
 ولا يصح أن يخلف أيا  منهما ( 1 ).

وسبب ضلالهم في هذا الباب:
 عبادتهم الله بالخوف وحده،
وإهمال جانب الرجاء.

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: شرح الأصول الخمسة لعبد الجبار المعتزلي  ص135-136. 

والموجز لعبد الكافي الأباضي -من الخوارج-
 ضمن كتاب آراء الخوارج  الكلامية،
 للدكتور عمار طالبي 2/ 105.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قصص التوحيد



لفضيلة الشيخ محمد  صالح المنجد

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/145385...AD%D9%8A%D8%AF

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وأهل السنة في هذا الباب وسط 
بين غلاة المرجئة،
 وبين الوعيدية -من الخوارج  والمعتزلة-، 

وهم يأخذون بنصوص الوعد والوعيد؛
 فيجمعون بين الخوف والرجاء، 
ولا يفرطون في نصوص الوعيد كالمرجئة الخالصة 
الذين قالوا: لا يضر مع  الإيمان ذنب،

 ولا يغلون غلو الخوارج والمعتزلة في نصوص الوعيد، 

ويقولون في  الوعيد:
 يجوز أن يعفو الله عن المذنب، 
وأن يخرج أهل الكبائر من النار، 
فلا  يخلد فيها أحدا من أهل التوحيد ( 1 )،

 ويقولون في الوعد:
 إن الله لا يخلف وعده،
 فـ"إذا وعد عباده بشيء، 
 كان وقوعه واجبا بحكم وعده؛
 فإن الصادق في خبره، 
الذي لا يخلف الميعاد"( 2 ).
**```````````````````*
*1 -** انظر منهاج السنة النبوية لابن تيمية 1/ 466-467.**
2 - المصدر نفسه 1/ 448.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الرجاء والخوف عند أهل السنة والجماعة:

الرجاء والخوف عند أهل السنة  والجماعة
 من أركان العبادة ( 1 )،

وهما متلازمان،
 كما قال الشيخ محمد الأمين  الشنقيطي عنهما:

 "فاعلم أنهما متلازمان؛ 
فمن كان يرجو ما عند الله من  الخير،
 فهو يخاف ما لديه من الشر، كالعكس" ( 2 )،

 وعلى تلازمهما دلت النصوص  الشرعية.
**```````````````````*
*1 -**سيأتي الحديث عنها لاحقا.
2- أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 4/ 200.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والرجاء والخوف عند العبد كجناحي طائر،
 قد يميل بأحد جناحيه لمصلحة،
 شريطة  أن لا يفقد التوازن،

وعلماء أهل السنة والجماعة يقولون: 

"ينبغي للإنسان وهو  في أيام صحته
 أن يغلب الخوف دائما على الرجاء،
 وأن يكون خوفه أغلب من  رجائه.

 فإذا حضره الموت غلب الرجاء في ذلك
 ليطغى على الخوف،
 فلا ينبغي  للمؤمن أن يموت 
إلا وهو يحسن الظن
 بالله جل وعلا" ( 1 ).

ولكن ليس المراد أن ينفرد أحدهما في نفس العبد؛
 فإن ذلك يكون سببا في اختلال التوازن في حياته.

**```````````````````*
*1 -**مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 2/ 51. 
وانظر فتاوى العقيدة للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص301-302.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
4*-* *في باب الأسماء والأحكام،**
 فهم وسط بين الوعيدية والمرجئة:

المراد  بالأسماء:
 أسماء الدين، 
وهي تلك الألفاظ التي رتب الله عز وجل عليها
 وعدا  ووعيدا؛
 مثل: مؤمن، ومسلم، وكافر، وفاسق.

 والمراد بالأحكام:
 أحكام أصحاب  هذه الأسماء في الدنيا والآخرة** ( 1 ).
**```````````````````*
*1 -**انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 13/ 38.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*

 
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والناس في أحكام عصاة المسلمين وأسمائهم،
 قد انقسموا إلى طرفين -وعيدية ومرجئة-،
 ووسط -أهل السنة والجماعة؛

أولا: انقسامهم في أسماء مرتكبي الكبائر:

الوعيدية:  سلبوا اسم الإيمان عن العاصي في الدنيا،
 وسموه: إما كافرا كالخوارج ( 1 )،

أو  في منزلة بين الإيمان والكفر؛ 
فلا هو مؤمن ولا كافر، كالمعتزلة ( 2 ).

والمرجئة  والجهمية: زعموا أن العاصي مؤمن كامل الإيمان؛ 

لأن الإيمان عندهم مجرد ما  في القلب، 
أو المعرفة القلبية.

وهم الذين قالوا: 
"لا تضر مع الإيمان معصية،  
كما لا تنفع مع الكفر طاعة" ( 3 ).
**```````````````````*
*1 -**انظر مقالات الإسلاميين لأبي الحسن الأشعري 1/ 168.**

2- انظر شرح الأصول الخمسة لعبد الجبار المعتزلي ص697.

3- انظر وسطية أهل السنة بين الفرق للدكتور محمد باكريم ص335-336.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*أما أهل السنة والجماعة:

 فقد أطلقوا على مرتكب الكبيرة اسم:
 "مؤمن عاص،
 أو  مؤمن فاسق،
 أو مؤمن بإيمانه فاسق بكبيرته"،

 فلا يزيلون عنه اسم الإيمان  بالكلية بذهاب بعضه،
 ولا يعطونه اسم الإيمان المطلق ( 1 )،

والله سبحانه وتعالى  قد سمى المقتتلين مؤمنين؛ 

فقال: 

{وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا} ،

 إلى أن قال:

 {إِنَّمَا  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ
 فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ 
وَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}

 [الحجرات: 9-10] .
** 
**````````````````````*
*1- انظر المرجع السابق ص346.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حكمة إبراهيم الخليل*

* عليه السلام*


*  لفضيلة الشيخ محمد  صالح المنجد*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/168943...84%D8%A7%D9%85*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*ثانيا:
 انقسامهم في أحكام مرتكبي الكبائر في الآخرة:

الوعيدية 
حكموا  بخلود أصحاب الكبائر في النار في الآخرة؛

فالخوارج قالوا:
 إن أهل الكبائر  خالدون مخلدون في النار،
 لا يخرجون منها أبدا ( 1 )؛ 

والمعتزلة قالوا:

 يدخلون النار، ويخلدون فيها أبد الآبدين،
 ودهر الداهرين** ( 2 ).

 ويظهر من أقوال الفرقتين تشابه موقفهم
 في حكم مرتكب الكبيرة في الآخرة.
** 
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر مقالات الإسلاميين لأبي الحسن الأشعري 1/ 168.

**2- انظر شرح الأصول الخمسة لعبد الجبار المعتزلي ص666. 
وانظر أيضا فتح الباري لابن حجر 1/ 73.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*أما أهل السنة والجماعة فقالوا: 

إن حكم مرتكب الكبيرة في الآخرة
 أنه يُخاف  عليه العقاب، 
ويُرجى له الرحمة؛

 فمن لقي الله "مصرا غير تائب من الذنوب
 التي  استوجب بها العقوبة،
 فأمره إلى الله عز وجل؛
 إن شاء عذبه، وإن شاء غفر  له"( 1 )؛

فإن غفر له، 
وأدخله الجنة دون عذاب ولا عقاب، فبفضله. 
وإن أدخله  النار وعذبه بقدر ذنوبه، فبعدله.

 ثم إنه لا يخلد في النار كالكفار.

 وهم في  ذلك ينطلقون من قوله تعالى:

 {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ  بِهِ 
وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ}

 [النساء: من الآية 48] .**
** 
**````````````````````*
*1-** شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي 1/ 162. 
وانظر الشرح والإبانة لابن بطة العكبري ص265.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*
5- في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 فهم وسط بين الغالي والجافي:

الصحابي هو:
 من لقي النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مؤمنا به، 
ومات على الإسلام ( 1 ).

وأهل  السنة والجماعة وسط في صحابة رسول الله
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 بين الغلاة  والجفاة؛

الغلاة الذين يقولون بألوهية أمير المؤمنين وأبي السبطين
 علي بن  أبي طالب رضي الله عنه،
 أو يقولون بعصمته،
 أو يفضلونه على أبي بكر وعمر
 رضي  الله عنهم أجـمعين* *( 2 ).
** 
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة لابن حجر 1/ 7.

2- انظر الفرقان بين الحق والباطل لابن تيمية ص21-22.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*والجفاة الذين جفوا الصحابة حتى كفروهم،
 ولعنوهم، ورموهم بالعظائم؛
 كفعل  الخوارج في حق أمير المؤمنين 
علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه،
 وبعض الصحابة ( 1 )؛
**
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر المصدر السابق ص19.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
 *وكفعل المعتزلة** في تفسيقهم لطوائف من الصحابة، 
وردهم لشهادتهم ( 1 )؛

 وكفعل الرافضة في سب وتكفير الصحابة،
 سيما الشيخين رضي الله عنهم* *( 2 )..
** 
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر: تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي 12/ 178.
 وميزان الاعتدال للذهبي 4/ 329.

2- انظر: الفرقان بين الحق والباطل لابن تيمية ص23.
 ووسطية أهل السنة بين الفرق لباكريم ص406-411.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وتوسط أهل السنة بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء؛
 فأحبوا الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، 
وترضوا  عنهم، واعتقدوا عدالتهم،
 وأنهم أفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها
 صلى الله عليه  وسلم،

 وأن الله قد حفظ بهم دينه،
 وأقام بهم عقيدة الإيمان صافية نقية** .* *( 1 ).
** 
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر: عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث للصابوني ص86، 90، 93.
 وأعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص177-179.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والأدلة من الكتاب والسنة 
على فضلهم أكثر من أن يجمعها مكان.

 منها: قوله  سبحانه وتعالى: 

{مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ 
وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ  عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ 
رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ 
تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا 
يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا 
سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ  مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ
 ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ  فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ
 كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ
 فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ
 يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ  الْكُفَّارَ 

وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  مِنْهُمْ 
مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا} 
[الفتح: 29] .**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ومنها قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

" لا تسبوا أصحابي, 
فلو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا
 ما بلغ مُدَّ أحدهم ولا نصيفه" ( 1 ).
** 
**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب فضائل الصحابة، 
باب فضل أبي  بكر بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب فضائل الصحابة،
 باب  تحريم سب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الباب الأول:
التوحيد
تمهيد:
وفيه مسألتان:

المسألة الأولى:
 تعريف التوحيد.

المسألة الثانية:
 التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر
 تاريخا، وفطرة، والشرك طارئ.

المسألة الأولى: تعريف التوحيد
سبق تعريف التوحيد لغة واصطلاحا ( 1 ).

وقلنا  في تعريفه اصطلاحا: 
إفراد الله بما تفرد به،
 وبما أمر أن يفرد به؛ 
فنفرده  في ملكه وأفعاله
فلا رب سواه ولا شريك له، 
ونفرده في ألوهيته
 فلا يستحق  العبادة إلا هو،
 ونفرده في أسمائه وصفاته
 فلا مثيل له في كماله
 ولا نظير  له.

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر ص10-11 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المسألة الثانية:
التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر 
تاريخا وفطرة
والشرك طارئ

 وفيه ثلاثة فروع:

 الفرع الأول:
التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر تاريخا.

الفرع الثاني:
التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر فطرة.

الفرع الثالث:
** الشرك طارئ.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الفرع الأول:
التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر تاريخا

 ثمة شبهة أثيرت، 
مفادها أن الأصل في الإنسان أنه مشرك، 
وأن التوحيد طارئ عليه.

وقد زعم أصحاب هذه المقولة
 أن الإنسان عرف الشرك وتعدد الآلهة أولا،
 ولم يعرف عقيدة التوحيد
 إلا بعد أن تطورت ومرت بعدة مراحل.

ويرد عليهم 
بأن التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر تاريخا 
للأدلة التالية:

 1- إن  الغاية من خلق آدم عليه السلام وذريته
 هي عبادة الله وحده،

 كما قال تعالى: 

 {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ
 إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}

 [الذاريات:  56] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*
2- آدم عليه السلام أبو البشر، وحواء أمهم
 كانا  على التوحيد، 
وحين أكلا من الشجرة،
 علما أن لهما ربا يقبل التوبة عن عباده، 
 ويعفو عن السيئات،
 فتضرعا إليه قائلين: 

{رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا 
 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا 
لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ}

 [الأعراف: من الآية 23] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*3- إن الله اصطفى آدم عليه السلام، وشرّفه بذلك،  

قال تعالى: 
{إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا 
وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ}

 [آل عمران: 33] ، 

ولا يكون الاصطفاء  لمشرك.

 وقد أمر ملائكته بالسجود له،

 يقول عز وجل:

 {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ 
فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى  وَاسْتَكْبَرَ 
وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ}

 [البقرة: 34] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*4- إن الله عز وجل قد أخذ العهد والميثاق
 على بني  آدم،
 وهم في صلب أبيهم آدم عليه السلام أنه ربهم، 
وأشهدهم على أنفسهم،

 كما  قال مولانا عز وجل:

{وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ  ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ 
وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ
 أَلَسْتُ  بِرَبّكُمْ 
قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا
 أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ،
 أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ  آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ 
وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ
 أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ}

 [الأعراف: 172-173] .

**5- إن ذرية آدم عليه السلام من بعده 
كانوا يدينون  بالتوحيد الخالص 
طيلة عشرة قرون؛ 

حتى حدث الشرك في قوم نوح عليه السلام،
 كما سيأتي ( 1 )؛ 

فبعث الله تعالى إليهم نوحا عليه السلام 
يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله  وحده ؛

 يقول تعالى:

 {لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ 
فَقَالَ يَا  قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ
مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ 
إِنّي أَخَافُ  عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ}

 [الأعراف: 59] .


**````````````````````*
 *1- في الفرع الثالث: الشرك طارئ، ص52 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*6-** كلما انحرفت البشرية عن التوحيد، 
أرسل الله  الرسل تدعو 
إلى عبادته وحده،
ونبذ ما يُعبد من دونه، 

كما قال تعالى مخاطبا  رسوله
 -صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ
 إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ 
أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا
فَاعْبُدُونِ }

 [الأنبياء: 25] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الفرع الثاني:* 
* التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر فطرة*

*الفطرة على وزن فعلة،* 
* وهي مشتقة من فطر.*
*  يقال: انفطر الشيء، إذا انشق.*

* وفطر الأمر، إذا ابتدأه واخترعه وأنشأه.* 
* وفطر الله العالم، أوجده ابتداء.*
*  وفطر الخلق، خلقهم وبرأهم ( 1 ).*

*والمراد بها ههنا:*
* أصل الخلقة،*
*  وهي ما أوجد الله عليه الناس ابتداء* 
* من الإيمان به عز وجل وتوحيده.*

* وكما كان التوحيد هو الأصل في البشر تاريخا،*
*  فهو الأصل في البشر فطرة،*
*  للأدلة التالية:*

*1- إن  الله عز وجل منذ أوجد البشر*
*  فطرهم على التوحيد* 
*والإيمان به سبحانه وتعالى  خالقا ومعبودا،*

*  وأخذ عليهم العهد والميثاق* 
* منذ كانوا في أصلاب آبائهم* *( 2 ).*

*  يقول تعالى:*

* {وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ  ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ*
*  وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ*
*  أَلَسْتُ بِرَبّكُمْ* 
* قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا*
*  أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا  عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ،*
*  أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ  قَبْلُ* 
* وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ*
*  أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ  الْمُبْطِلُونَ}* 

* [الأعراف: 172-173] .*
* 

**`````````````````````
**1- انظر: القاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص587، 

والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص694.


2- انظر مدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية لعثمان جمعة ضميرية ص16.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2-* *إن الله عز وجل قد أمر رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم**
  -وأمته داخلة في الخطاب- 
 أن يقيموا وجوههم، 
 ويخلصوا دينهم له؛

  لأن ذلك  هو مقتضى الفطرة التي فطرهم عليها،

  قال تعالى: 

{فَأَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ  لِلدّينِ حَنِيفًا 
 فِطْرَتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا 
 لا  تَبْدِيلَ لِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ 
 ذَلِكَ الدّينُ الْقَيّمُ 
 وَلَكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ}

  [الروم: 30] .*



*3- قد أخبر مولانا عز وجل
 أنه خلق عباده حنفاء  كلهم،
موحدين، مسلمين، مستقيمين، 
منيبين لقبول الحق؛

 لأن ذلك هو مقتضى  الفطرة التي فطرهم عليها، 
حين أخذ عليهم العهد في الذر ( 1 ).

 يقول الله عز وجل  في الحديث القدسي: 

"وإني خلقت 
عبادي حنفاء كلهم، 

وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين  فاجتالتهم عن دينهم، 
وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم،
وأمرتهم  أن  يشركوا  بي
ما لم  أنزل به سلطانا" ( 2 )؛

 فالعباد كلهم مفطورون على الإسلام، 
والإيمان الصحيح،

 ولكن للشياطين دور في مسخ الفطرة، وتشويهها،
 وجعلها تنحرف عن المسار السوي.

 فإذا طرأ على الفطرة ما يصرفها عن الصواب والحق، 
فإنها تحتاج إلى ما يصحح  لها مسارها،
 ويردها عن الانحراف،
وهذه مهمة الرسل 
عليهم الصلاة والسلام.


**`````````````````````
1 - انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 1/ 197.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الجنة وصفة نعيمها وأهلها،
 باب الصفات التي يعرف بها في الدنيا أهل الجنة وأهل النار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
 للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
 جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء



 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

4- أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 "أن كل مولود  يولد مهيئا للإسلام" ( 1 )،

  في قوله: 
 "ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة.
  فأبواه  يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه.
  كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء.
  هل تحسون فيها  من جدعاء؟ ".

  ثم يقول أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه راوي الحديث:
  واقرءوا إن  شئتم: 
 {فِطْرَتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي فَطَرَ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا}
  [الروم: 30] ( 2 ).*


*`````````````````````*
*1 - قاله النووي في شرحه على صحيح مسلم 16/ 208.

2- صحيح مسلم، كتاب القدر، 
باب معنى: كل مولود يولد على الفطرة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
* والفطرة التي يولد الإنسان عليها 
كما* *قال الإمام المازري:

 "هي ما أخذ عليهم في أصلاب آبائهم،
 وأن الولادة تقع  عليها، 
حتى يحصل التغيير بالأبوين"( 1 )؛

 فالإنسان لو ترك على أصل خلقته
 التي  خلقه الله عليها؛ "الفطرة"، 
دون أن تتدخل المؤثرات الأخرى،
 لكان من  المؤمنين المسلمين ( 2 ).

والتحول عن الفطرة أساسا،
 إنما هو من فعل الشيطان،
 ووسوسته، وإغوائه.
** 
**`````````````````````*
*1 -**نقله عنه الإمام النووي في شرحه على صحيح مسلم 16/ 208.

* *2 - انظر تفسير البغوي 6/ 270.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*5-* *إن كل مولود في العالم يقر بأن الله خالقه  وربه، 
ولو عبد غيره؛ 

كما قال تعالى: 
{وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ
 وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ  اللَّهُ 
فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ}

 [العنكبوت: 61] ، 

{وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ  مَنْ خَلَقَهُمْ
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ 
فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ}

 [الزخرف: 87]  

{وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ نَزَّلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً
 فَأَحْيَا بِهِ  الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِهَا
 لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ 
قُلِ الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ 
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ} 

[العنكبوت: 63] ؛ 
*
*فالفطرة تدل  على 
توحيد الربوبية.

**6-**إن الفطرة تدل على 
توحيد الألوهية ؛

 لأن توحيد  الربوبية يستلزم توحيد الألوهية؛
 فمن أيقن أن الله ربه وخالقه، 
فلا بد أن  يصرف 
العبادة له وحده،

 كما قال تعالى: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا  رَبَّكُمُ
 الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ،

 الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ  بِنَاءً
 وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً 
فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ  الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ 
فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا 
وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ} 

[البقرة: 21-22]** ؛*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
 *فالإنسان إذا آمن بأن الله عز وجل* *
 هو الخالق، الرازق، المحيي، المميت،
  المعطي، المانع، الضار، النافع، 
 بيده الأمر كله،
  وإليه يرجع الأمر كله،
  فلا  بد أن ينتهي به الأمر إلى أنه
  المعبود بحق وحده،
  لا شريك له؛ 

 فيخضع قلبه  له محبة، وإنابة،
  وذلا، وخوفا، وخشية، وتوكلا؛ 

 إذ كيف يعبد، أو يخاف،
  أو  يحب محبة عبادة،
  أو يتوكل على مخلوق
  لا يملك لنفسه نفعا ولا ضرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*

*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الفرع الثالث:* 
* الشرك طارئ على البشرية*

*فهمنا مما تقدم أن الشرك* 
*نوع من أنواع الانحراف* 
* عن جادة الحق والفطرة،* 
* وأنه ليس الأصل،*
*  كما زعم من زعم.*
*  والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة، منها:*

* 1- لقد  كانت البشرية الأولى،*
*  أو ذرية آدم عليه السلام المولودة على الفطرة*
*  - والفطرة هي دين الإسلام* 
* الذي رضيه الله عز وجل وارتضاه لعباده ( 1 )-* 
* كانت على  الإسلام طيلة عشرة قرون ( 2 ).*
*````````````````````
1 - انظر كلمات في الأخلاق الإسلامية للدكتور كمال محمد عيسى ص83.

2 - انظر: معارج القبول للشيخ حافظ الحكمي 2/ 678،
 وأضواء البيان للشيخ الشنقيطي 1/ 286.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2- يقول ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-*
*  في تفسير قوله  الله سبحانه وتعالى:* 
* { كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَة }*
*  [البقرة: من الآية  213]*

*  : " كان بين آدم ونوح عشرة قرون،*
*  كلهم على الإسلام " ( 1 ).*

* فالتوحيد هو أصل البشرية،*
*  منذ خلق الله آدم عليه السلام،*
*  حتى وقع الشرك في قوم نوح عليه السلام.* 
*````````````````````
1 - أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره 2/ 334,
 والحاكم في المستدرك 2/ 442،
 وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري، ولم يخرجاه،
 ووافقه الذهبي.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*3- أول شرك وقع في الخليقة*
*  هو شرك قوم نوح عليه  السلام،* 
* وسبب كفرهم وتركهم دينهم*
*  هو غلوهم في الصالحين؛*
* فمعبوداتهم التي  عكفوا عليها وتعصبوا لها،*

*  وقالوا عنها:* 

* { لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ* 
* وَلا  تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا*
*  وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا}* 

* [نوح:  23] ،*

*  هي "أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح.*
*  فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى  قومهم* 
* أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون أنصابا*
*  وسموها بأسمائهم،  ففعلوا. فلم تعبد،* 
* حتى إذا هلك أولئك*
*  وتنسخ العلم، عُبدت" ( 1 )،* 
* كما قال الحبر  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.*

*فالشرك طارئ على البشرية،*
*  وأول ما وقع في قوم نوح عليه السلام،* 
* بعد ألف سنة من آدم عليه السلام.*
* 
*
*4- بعث الله عز وجل الرسل تترى؛ 
 كلما ضلت أمة  وانحرفت عن التوحيد، 
 بعث إليها رسولا يعيدها إلى الجادة 
 ويبصرها بضلالها، 
 كي ترعوي، وتعود إلى الحق.

  قال تعالى:

  {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ  أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا 
 أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
 وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ} 

 [النحل: من الآية 36] .

 * 
*````````````````````
1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب التفسير،
 باب: {وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا} .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الفصل الأول:*
*  أنواع التوحيد*
* تمهيد:*

* اعلم أن التوحيد ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع ( 1 ).*
* وهذه القسمة استقرائية،* 
* قد دلت عليها النصوص.*

* يقول  الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله:*

* "دل استقراء القرآن العظيم*
*  على أن  التوحيد ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:*

* الأول:* 
* توحيده في ربوبيته،*
*  وهذا النوع جبلت  عليه فِطر العقلاء.*

*  الثاني:* 
* توحيده جل وعلا في عبادته،*

*  وضابط هذا النوع من  التوحيد هو:*

*تحقيق معنى لا إله إلا الله،* 
* وهي متركبة من نفي وإثبات.*

*  الثالث:*
*  توحيده جل وعلا*
*  في أسمائه وصفاته " ( 2 ).*
*`````````````````````
* *1 - انظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 56.

 2- أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/ 410-411.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*فأنواع التوحيد إذًا ثلاثة.
 وقد اجتمعت هذه الأنواع الثلاثة في آية  واحدة 
 من كتاب الله عز وجل؛ 
 في قوله تعالى: 
 {رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا
  فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ 
 هَلْ  تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا}

  [مريم: 66] .

يقول الشيخ محمد بن صالح  العثيمين رحمه الله
  موضحا ذلك: 

"فقوله:
  {رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ  وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا}
  هذا توحيد الربوبية.

  وقوله: 
 {فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ  لِعِبَادَتِهِ}
  هذا توحيد الألوهية.

 وقوله: {هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا} 
 هذا توحيد الأسماء والصفات؛

  أي: لا تعلم له سميا؛
  أي: مساميا يضاهيه ويماثله عز وجل" ( 1 ).*

*`````````````````````*
*1 - الجواب المفيد في بيان أقسام التوحيد لابن عثيمين ص9.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*وبعد ما عرفنا أنواع التوحيد،*
*  نتكلم عن كل نوع منها بإيجاز.*

*المبحث الأول:*
*  توحيد الربوبية*

*توحيد الربوبية أحد أنواع التوحيد الثلاثة.* 
* ويمكن الحديث عنه بإيجاز في الوقفات التالية:*

* الوقفة الأولى:*
*  معنى الرب لغة*
* الرب لغة يأتي لعدة معان،*
*  منها: المربي، والمالك.*

*  يقال: رب كل شيء:*
* مالكه، ومستحقه، أو صاحبه ( 1 ).*
*`````````````````````
**1 - انظر: الصحاح للجوهري 1/ 130. 
والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص111.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*

*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الثانية:*
*  توحيد الربوبية شرعا*

*هو الاعتقاد والاعتراف والإقرار  الجازم*
*  بأن الله وحده* 
* رب كل شيء ومالكه،*
*  وخالق كل شيء ورازقه،*
*  وأنه المحيي  والمميت،*
*  والنافع والضار،* 
* المتفرد بإجابة الدعاء عند الاضطرار،* 
* الذي له  الأمر كله،*
*  وبيده الخير كله،* 
* وإليه يرجع الأمر كله،*
*  ليس له في ذلك شريك ( 1 ).*
* 

**`````````````````````*
*1 -** انظر تيسير العزيز الحميد
 للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الثالثة: 
ما الذي يلزم المؤمن بتوحيد الربوبية ؟

عندما نقول: 
على العبد أن يوحد الله في ربوبيته،
 فإنا نطلب منه أمورا، هي:

1- أن يؤمن بوجوده أولا.

2- أن يؤمن بأفعال الله العامة؛
 كالخلق، والرزق،
 والنفع، والضر،
 والإعطاء، والمنع،
 والإحياء، والإماتة، إلخ.

3- أن يؤمن بقضاء الله وقدره؛
 لأن ما يجريه الله في كونه، 
وما يقدره من مقادير هي من أفعاله عز وجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الرابعة: 
في ذكر بعض الأدلة الشرعية
 على توحيد الربوبية

القرآن  الكريم مليء بذكر الأدلة
 على ربوبية الله عز وجل،

 ومن ذلك قوله تعالى:
 { الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِين } 

[الفاتحة: 2] ، 

وقوله: 

{إِنَّ فِي  خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ 
وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ 
وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ
 وَمَا  أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ 
فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ  بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا
 وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ 
وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ 
وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ  وَالْأَرْضِ
 لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ}

 [البقرة: 164] ، 

وقوله: 

{ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا
 أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ 
كُنْ  فَيَكُونُ }

 [يس: 82] ،

 وقوله:

 { إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ
 ذُو  الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ }

 [الذاريات: 58] ،
 وغير ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الخامسة:*
*  دلالة الفطرة على توحيد الربوبية ( 1 )*

*هذا النوع من  التوحيد جُبلت عليه فِطر العقلاء؛* 
* فالله عز وجل فطر خلقه على*
*  الإقرار  بربوبيته،*
*  وأنه الخالق الرازق، المحيي المميت، إلخ.*

*  وقد حكى الله عز وجل عن  المشركين*
*أنهم يقرون بهذا النوع من التوحيد،* 

* فقال:* 
* {وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ  مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ*
*  وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ* 
* لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ}*

* [العنكبوت: 61] ،* 

* {وَلَئِنْ  سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَهُمْ*
*  لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ}*

*  [الزخرف: 87] ,* 

*{وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ نَزَّلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً*
*  فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِهَا*
*  لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ  قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ* 
* بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ}*

*  [العنكبوت: 63]* 

* فهم ينسبون لله سبحانه:* 
* الخلق، والإحياء، والإماتة،*
*  وتدبير الأمر؛ من رزق،  وإنزال مطر،*
*  وغير ذلك.*
*
**`````````````````````
**1 - تقدم الحديث عن الفطرة في ص49-51 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة السادسة: 
موقف المشركين من توحيد الربوبية

ذكرنا في الوقفة  السابقة
 أن المشركين كانوا يقرون بتوحيد الربوبية،
 ومع ذلك حكم عليهم الله  سبحانه وتعالى بالكفر، 
ودمغهم بالشرك؛

 فقال: 
{وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  بِاللَّهِ 
إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُون}

 [يوسف: 106] .

 والملاحظ أن الله عز  وجل
 نسب إليهم في هذه الآية إيمانا،
 مع حكمه عليهم بالشرك، 

وهذا الإيمان  الذي أثبته لهم،
 قولهم:
 إن الله خلقنا، ويرزقنا، ويميتنا،
 فهذا إيمانهم،

 مع  إشراكهم في عبادتهم غيره ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````
1 -* *انظر: الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 209. 
وتوحيد الربوبية لمحمد بن إبراهيم الحمد ص12.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*وهذا التوحيد كما أقر به المشركون
  الذين بعث فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، 
 كذلك أقرت به سائر الأمم،
  إما ظاهرا وباطنا، أو باطنا فقط.

  وفرعون  الذين أنكره ظاهرا،
  أقر به باطنا كما حكى الله عنه وعن قومه:
  { وَجَحَدُوا  بِهَا 
 واستَيقنَتها أَنْفُسُهُم }
  [النمل: من الآية 14]( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 -انظر: شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي 1/ 25-27.*
* وتوحيد الربوبية للحمد ص14-15.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة السابعة:* 
* هل يكفي توحيد الربوبية وحده ؟*
* وهل يُدخل صاحبه في الإسلام ؟*
* لا  يكفي توحيد الربوبية وحده،* 
* ولا يُدخل صاحبه في الإسلام،* 
* ولذلك قاتل رسول  الله* 
* -صلى الله عليه وسلم-*
*  من أقرَّ به،*
*  وصرف العبادة لغير الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*المبحث الثاني:* 
* توحيد الأسماء والصفات*

*توحيد الأسماء والصفات أحد أنواع التوحيد الثلاثة،* 
* ويمكن الحديث عنه بإيجاز في الوقفتين التاليتين:*

* الوقفة الأولى:*
*  تعريف توحيد الأسماء والصفات*

*يُعرَّف  هذا النوع من أنواع التوحيد بأنه:*
*  إفراد الله سبحانه وتعالى*
* بما سمى به  نفسه،*
*  ووصف به نفسه؛ في كتابه،*
*  أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 
* نفيا  وإثباتا؛*

*  فيثبت له ما أثبته لنفسه،*
*  وينفي عنه ما نفاه عن نفسه؛* 
* من غير  تحريف ولا تعطيل،* 
* ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل ( 1 ).*
 *
**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر: مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 3/ 3.* *
والرسالة التدمرية له ص7.
 ولوامع النوار البهية للسفاريني 1/ 129.
 والمجموع  الثمين من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين / 12. 
والأسئلة  والأجوبة في العقيدة للشيخ صالح الأطرم ص22.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الثانية:

 في ذكر بعض أصول أهل السنة والجماعة
 في توحيد الأسماء والصفات

هذا النوع من أنواع التوحيد
 ينبني عند أهل السنة والجماعة ( 1 ) على أصول، منها:

1- تنزيه  الله عز وجل
 عن مشابهة صفات الحوادث؛ 
فالله عز وجل ليس كمثله شيء بوجه من  الوجوه؛
لا في ذاته،
ولا في صفاته،
ولا في أفعاله ( 2 )؛

 كما أخبر سبحانه وتعالى  عن نفسه بقوله: 
{ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ 
وَهُوَ السَّمِيــعُ الْبَصِير }

 [الشورى: من الآية11] .

**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر: منهاج السنة النبوية لابن تيمية 2/ 110. 
وأضواء البيان للشنقيطي 2/ 312، 3/ 411.
 وآداب البحث والمناظرة له 2/ 127-128.

2 - انظر: درء تعارض العقل والنقل لابن تيمية 1/ 117.
 والرسالة المدنية له ص31.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2-* *الإيمان بجميع ما وصف الله به نفسه،* 
* أو وصفه  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* حقيقة لا مجازا،*
*  على الوجه اللائق*
*  بكماله وجلاله ،*

*  فكما لا يجوز تمثيل صفاته عز وجل بصفات خلقه،*
*  كذلك لا يجوز نفي الصفات التي  وصف بها نفسه.*

* والملاحظ على الآية المذكورة آنفا*
*  أنها ذات شقين؛* 

* أحدهما: {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ}*
*  ردٌّ على أهل التشبيه والتمثيل،*

*  والآخر:  {وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِير}*
*  ردٌّ على أهل النفي والتعطيل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*3- قطع الطمع* 
* عن إدراك كيفية صفاته عز وجل؛* 

* إذ  العباد لا يعلمون كيفية ما أخبر الله به عن نفسه؛* 
* لأن عقولهم لا تطيق " كنه  معرفته عز وجل ،* 
* ولا تقدر ألسنتهم على بلوغ صفته" ( 1 ).*
 *

**````````````````````*
*1- مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 12/ 575.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*المبحث الثالث:* 
* توحيد الألوهية*
* تمهيد:*

*توحيد  الربوبية وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات من جنس واحد؛* 
* فهما نوعان مفهومهما  اعتقادي* 
* -ليس عمليا كتوحيد الألوهية-* 

* ولذلك أطلق بعض أهل العلم عليهما اسما  وحدا، هو:*
*  توحيد المعرفة والإثبات،*
*  أو التوحيد العلمي الخبري؛*

*  لأن المطلوب  من المؤمن تجاههما:*
*  معرفة، وإثبات؛* 
* معرفة أفعال الله، وأسمائه، وصفاته،*
*  وإثباتها له عز وجل.*

* أما توحيد الإلهية،*
*  أو العبادة:*
*  فهو توحيد عملي؛*
*  فيه أمر بفعل يصرف لواحد؛* 
* وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى،*
*  أو نهي عن فعل يترك لأجل  واحد،* 
* هو الله عز وجل؛*
*  فهو توحيد في الطلب والقصد،* 
* أو توحيد إرادي طلبي،* 
* فيه دعوة إلى عبادة الله وحده،*
*  وخلع ما يُعبد من دونه ( 1 ).*
 *

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي ص42-43.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏من عرف ربه ثم أعرض عنه 
‏
‏"ترحلت أفراحه وسروره مدبرة، 


وأقبلت آلامه وأحزانه وحسراته مقبلة..
‏
‏فهو قبرٌ يمشي على وجه الأرض!"
‏


‏طريق الهجرتين180

نقله فضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*والكلام عن هذا النوع من أنواع التوحيد يطول؛*
*  إذ المعركة بين الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام* 
* وبين أقوامهم،* 
* كانت من أجل هذا التوحيد.*

* وسأكتفي هاهنا بذكر مقدما تعريفية بهذا التوحيد،*
*  وأترك التفصيل للفصل اللاحق.*

* وهذا الكلام الموجز في هذا المبحث،*
*  يستلزم الوقفات التالية:*

* الوقفة الأولى:* 
* في تعريف كلمة "إله" لغة*

*يقال في اللغة: أله إلاهة وألوهة وألوهية:*
*  أي عبد عبادة.*

*وتوحيد  الألوهية:*
*  أي توحيد العبادة،*

*  والإله بمعنى مألوه؛ أي معبود.* 
* وألهه: اتخذه  إلها؛ أي معبودا.* 

* وكل ما اتخذ معبودا،*
*  فهو إله عند متخذه ( 1 ).*
 *

**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر: الصحاح للجوهري 6/ 2223.**
 والقاموس المحيط للفيروز آبادي ص1603.
 والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص25.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الثانية:* 
* تعريف توحيد الألوهية*

*عرف العلماء توحيد "الألوهية"*
*  بأنه "إفراد الله تعالى* 
* بجميع أنواع العبادة الظاهرة والباطنة،*
*  قولا وعملا،*
*  ونفي العبادة عن كل ما سوى الله تعالى*
*  كائنا من كان" ( 1 ).*
 *

**````````````````````*
*1-** أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص51.* *
وانظر المجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين / 11.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الثالثة:* 
* منزلة توحيد الألوهية بين أنواع التوحيد*

* هذا التوحيد هو  أول دعوة الرسل ( 1 )*
*  عليهم الصلاة والسلام؛* 

* فمن أجله أرسلت الرسل؛*

*  كما قال  تعالى:*

* { وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا*
* أَنِ اعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ*
*  وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ }*

*  [النحل: من الآية 36] .*
 *

**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر: مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 3/ 443.
 وشرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز 1/ 21.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*

*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* وبهذا التوحيد أنزل الله الكتب ( 1 )؛* 

* كما قال تعالى:* 

* {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ*
*  إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ*
*  أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ}*

*  [الأنبياء: 25] .*
*````````````````````*
*1-** انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 145.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*وهذا التوحيد هو الفارق* 
* بين الموحدين والمشركين،*

*  وعليه يقع الثواب أو  العقاب في الدارين،*

*  يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:*

* "فالتوحيد ضد  الشرك،* 
* فإذا قام العبد بالتوحيد الذي هو حق الله،*
*  فعبده لا يشرك به شيئا،* 
* كان موحدا" ( 1 ).*
 *````````````````````*
*1-** مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 52-53.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*وهذا التوحيد هو الذي أُمر رسول الله*
*  صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*  أن يقاتل الكفار  عليه ( 1 ) ؛*

*  يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

* "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس*
*  حتى يشهدوا*
*  أن لا  إله إلا الله،* 
* ويؤمنوا بي* 
* وبما جئت به.*
*  فإذا فعلوا ذلك* 
* عصموا مني دماءهم  وأموالهم إلا بحقها*
*  وحسابهم على الله" ( 2 ).*

*و"لا إله إلا الله"* 
* هو معنى توحيد الألوهية، كما سيأتي.* 
 *````````````````````*
*1-** انظر المجموع الثمين من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 2/ 11-12.

2- صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب الأمر بقتال الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الرابعة: 

الأدلة الشرعية على
توحيد الألوهية

"توحيد الله، 
وإخلاص  الدين له
 في عبادته واستعانته،
 في القرآن كثير جدا"،
 كما قال ابن تيمية  رحمه الله ( 1 ).

 ومن هذه الأدلة الكثيرة:
 قوله تعالى: 
{وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ
 وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا}

 [النساء: من الأية36] ، 

وقوله: 
{وَقَضَى  رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ}

 [الإسراء: من الآية23] ،

 وقوله:
 {وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ  الدّينَ حُنَفَاءَ}

 [البينة: من الآية5] ،  


**````````````````````*
*1- في مجموع الفتاوى 1/ 70.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

 *وقوله:
 {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي 
لِلَّهِ  رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ،
لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ
 وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ} 

[الأنعام: 162-163] .
**
والأدلة من السنة كثيرة جدا،
 أكتفي بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لمعاذ بن جبل  رضي الله عنه:

 "يا معاذ، أتدري ما حق الله على العباد؟
 وما حق العباد على  الله؟ 
" قال معاذ: الله ورسوله أعلم.
 قال: 

"حق الله على العباد: 
أن يعبدوه
 ولا يشركوا به شيئا،

 وحق العباد على الله:
 أن لا يعذب 
من لا يشرك به شيئا" ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب التوحيد، 
باب ما جاء في دعاء  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته إلى توحيد الله. 

وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب أن من مات على التوحيد دخل الجنة قطعا. واللفظ لمسلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الخامسة: 
حكم من لم يأت بهذا النوع من التوحيد، 
وأخذ بالنوعين الباقين

لا  يدخل في الإسلام
 من لم يأت بتوحيد الألوهية، 
ولو كان آخذا بالنوعين  الآخرين؛

 "فلو أن رجلا من الناس يؤمن بأن الله سبحانه
 هو الخالق المالك  المدبر لجميع الأمور،
 وأنه سبحانه المستحق لما يستحقه
 من الأسماء والصفات؛ 

لكن يعبد مع الله غيره،
 لم ينفعه إقراره بتوحيد الربوبية، 
والأسماء  والصفات" ( 1 )، 

وكذا لو صرف شيئًا من العبادة لغير الله عز وجل؛

لأن الله سبحانه  وتعالى يقول:

 {إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
 فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ
 وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ
 وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ  أَنْصَارٍ}

 [المائدة: من الآية72] .


**````````````````````*
*1- المجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 12.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*
الوقفة السادسة:
 العلاقة بين توحيد الألوهية وتوحيد الربوبية

يكثر في كلام علماء أهل السنة 
-رحم الله أمواتهم، وحفظ أحياءهم- 
ذكر علاقة الاستلزام والتضمن بين نوعي التوحيد هذين.

ومن  كلامهم في ذلك
 قول العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله:

 "والإلهية التي دعت الرسل  أممهم 
إلى توحيد الرب بها،
 هي العبادة والتأليه.

ومن لوازمها: 
توحيد  الربوبية الذي أقر به المشركون،
 فاحتج الله عليهم به؛ 
فإنه يلزم من الإقرار 
 بتوحيد الإلهية " ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- إغاثة اللهفان من مصايد الشيطان لابن القيم 2/ 153.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*ويقول الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 
رحمه الله:

 ويكثر في القرآن العظيم  الاستدلال على الكفار 
باعترافهم بربوبيته جل وعلا 
على وجوب توحيده في  عبادته.

 ولذلك يخاطبهم في توحيد الربوبية باستفهام التقرير،
 فإذا أقروا  بربوبيته،
 احتج بها عليهم، 
على أنه 
هو المستحق لأن يُعبد وحده، 

ووبخهم منكرا  عليهم
شركهم به غيره ، 
مع اعترافهم بأنه هو 
الرب وحده؛

 لأن من اعترف بأنه  هو الرب وحده،
 لزمه الاعتراف بأنه 
هو المستحق لأن يُعبد وحده" ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/ 411.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*فتوحيد الربوبية* 
* يستلزم توحيد الألوهية؛*

*  فمن أقر بالأول، لزمه الثاني؛*
*  أي:  من عرف أن الله ربه وخالقه ومدبر أموره،*
*  -وقد دعاه هذا الخالق إلى عبادته-* 
* وجب عليه*
*  أن يعبده وحده لا شريك له؛* 

* فإذا كان هو الخالق الرازق*
*  النافع  الضار وحده،*
*  لزم إفراده بالعبادة ( 1 ).*
 *````````````````````*
*1-** انظر: الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للشيخ الفوزان ص34-35.**
 وتوحيد الألوهية للحمد ص60.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*والله عز وجل كثيرا ما يستدل 
على المشركين المقرين بتوحيد الربوبية بهذا.

 من ذلك قوله:

 {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ 
اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ
 الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ،
 الَّذِي  جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً
 وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ مَاءً 
فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ 

فَلا  تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا 
وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ}

 [البقرة: 21-22] .

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*وكما أن كان توحيد الربوبية*
* يستلزم توحيد الألوهية؛* 

* فإن توحيد الألوهية*
* يتضمن توحيد الربوبية؛* 

* يقول الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين* 
* رحمه الله* 
* عن  توحيد الألوهية:*

* "وهو متضمن لتوحيد الربوبية؛*
*  لأن كل من عَبَدَ الله وحده؛*
*  فإنه لن يعبده* 
* حتى يكون مقرا له بالربوبية" ( 1 ).*
 *
**````````````````````*
*1- المجموع الثمين لابن عثيمين ص22.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم 


ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله 


قل أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في السماوات ولا في الأرض 


سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون }


[يونس : 18]


ويعبد المشركون من دون الله آلهة مزعومة، لا تنفع ولا تضر،


 والمعبود بالحق ينفع ويضر متى شاء، 


ويقولون عن معبوداتهم: 


هؤلاء وسطاء يشفعون لنا عند الله فلا يعذبنا بذنوبنا،


 قل لهم - أيها الرسول -: 


أتخبرون الله العليم أن له شريكًا، 


وهو لا يعلم له شريكًا في السماوات ولا في الأرض،


 تَقَدَّس وتَنَزَّه عما يقوله المشركون من الباطل والكذب.


- المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*فتوحيد الألوهية*
*  يتضمن توحيد الربوبية؛*
*  أي يدخل ضمنا فيه؛* 

* فمن عبَدَ الله  وحده* 
* لا شريك له،*
*  فلا بد أن يكون معتقدا أنه ربه وخالقه ورازقه؛*
*  إذ لا يُعبد  إلا من بيده النفع والضر،* 
* وله الخلق والأمر ( 1 ).*
 *
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر: الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للشيخ الفوزان ص34-35،
 وتوحيد الألوهية للحمد ص61.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة السابعة:*
*  الفرق بين توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد الألوهية*

*أعظم الغلط  إنما حصل*
*  من جهة الانحراف في فهم مدلول كل*
*  من توحيد الربوبية وتوحيد  الألوهية؛* 

* فليس أحدهما هو الآخر،*
*  والفروق بينهما كثيرة جدا،*
*  وأكتفي بذكر  بعضها، فمنها( 1 ):*

* 1- فرق في الاشتقاق اللغوي؛* 
* فالربوبية مشتق من اسم "الرب"،*
*  والألوهية مشتق من لفظ "الإله".*
 *
**````````````````````*
*1-**انظر إشارات إلى هذه الفروق في الكتب التالية:
 الأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة للشيخ صالح الأطرم ص15-19.**
 والإرشاد إلى صحيح  الاعتقاد للشيخ الفوزان ص34-35. 
وتوحيد الألوهية للحمد ص60-63.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*2-* *فرق في التعريف؛

 فتوحيد الربوبية:
 إفراد الله  بأفعاله؛ 
من خلق، ورزق، وإحياء، وإماتة،
 وإعطاء، ومنع، وضر، ونفع، إلخ.

 وتوحيد الألوهية:
 إفراد الله بأفعال عباده؛
 من صلاة وزكاة وصيام وخشية
 ورجاء ومحبة
 وخوف وتوكل إلخ.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*3- فرق في الكفاية؛
 فتوحيد الربوبية لا يكفي وحده  في دخول الإسلام،
 أما توحيد الألوهية 
فيكفي وحده؛

 لأن من أتى بتوحيد  الألوهية،
 فقد أتى ضمنا بتوحيد الربوبية،

 لذلك من قال "لا إله إلا الله"،
 فقد أتى بجميع أنواع التوحيد.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

 *4-* *فرق في الإقرار؛*

* فتوحيد الربوبية أقر به  المشركون،*
*  وتوحيد الألوهية رفضه المشركون ولم يؤمنوا به،*
*  وعبدوا آلهة أخرى،*

*  وقالوا:*
*  {مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ*
*إِلَّا لِيُقَرّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى}*

*  [الزمر من الآية3] ،* 

* ولما طلب منهم أن*
* يعبدوا الله وحده،* 

* قالوا ما حكاه  الله عنهم:* 

* {أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا*
*  إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ  عُجَابٌ}* 

*[ص: 5] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*5- فرق في اللزوم والتضمن؛**

 فتوحيد الربوبية  يستلزم توحيد الألوهية؛
 فمن أتى بتوحيد الربوبية،
 لزمه أن يأتي بتوحيد  الألوهية.

 أما توحيد الألوهية فإنه متضمن لتوحيد الربوبية؛
 فمن جاء بتوحيد  الألوهية،
 فقد أتى ضمنا بتوحيد الربوبية.

وهذه الفروق التي ذكرتها مع  غيرها من الفروق 
ترد على من زعم أن التوحيد الذي دعت إليه الرسل
 هو توحيد  الربوبية،
 ولا يفرّق بين هذا التوحيد وتوحيد الألوهية.

وثمة وقفات أخرى
 مع توحيد الألوهية في الفصل التالي؛ 
حين الحديث عن شهادة "أن لا إله إلا  الله" 
كمعنى لهذا التوحيد،
 وعن العبادة، وأنواعها، وأركانها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

 *الفصل الثاني:*
*  دراسة بعض التفصيلات* 
* عن توحيد العبادة "الإلهية"*

* المبحث الأول:* 
* شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله*

* تمهيد:*
* توحيد الألوهية* 
* هو معنى شهادة الحق:*
*  "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله".*

* ولما  كان جماع التوحيد، وأساسه، وعموده،*
*  هو معرفة معنى شهادة الحق،* 
* كان من  اللازم أن يحرص المسلم على إدراك معناها،*
*  وفهم مرماها، والعمل بمقتضاها.*

* ويتضح ذلك في وقفات مع هذه الشهادة،*
*  في المطالب التالية:*

* المطلب الأول:*
*  معنى لا إله إلا الله*

* توحيد الألوهية، هو معنى لا إله إلا الله ( 1 )**.*

*ومعنى "لا إله إلا الله" أي:*
*  لا تعبدوا أحدا إلا الله* *( 2 ).*
* 
**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر معارج الصعود إلى تفسير سورة هود للشيخ الشنقيطي ص40.**
**2 - المصدر نفسه ص41.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ويزداد هذا المعنى وضوحا
 إذا قمنا بإعراب شهادة الحق هذه، فـ:

لا: نافية للجنس.

إله: اسم "لا" مبني على الفتح في محل نصب،
 والخبر مرفوع مقدر، 
تقديره حق.

إلا: أداة استثناء، والاستثناء هنا مفرغ.

الله: بدل من لفظ "إله"،
 وهو بدل بعض من كل.

والجملة مع خبرها المقدر:
 لا إله حق إلا الله.

وقد تقدم إن معنى "إله": معبود؛ 

فالجملة على هذا:
 لا معبود حق إلا الله،
 أو لا معبود بحق إلا إله واحد،
 وهو الله وحده
 لا شريك له* *( 1 ).
** 
**```````````````````*
*1 -** انظر: تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص73.
 وأضواء البيان للشيخ الشنقيطي 4/ 508.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ويتضح هذا المعنى حين التفكر
 في حال الكفار الذين
قاتلهم رسول الله
 صلى الله  عليه وسلم،
 فاستحل دماءهم،
وسبى نساءهم،
وأخذ أموالهم؛

 لقد كانوا مقرين  بتوحيد الربوبية؛ 
يعلمون أنه لا خالق لهم،
 ولا رازق، ولا محيي، ولا مميت،
 ولا مدبر لأمورهم إلا الله.

 ومع هذا
 لم يدخلهم ذلك في الإسلام؛
 لأنهم لم   يشهدوا "أن لا إله إلا الله"؛ 
فعبدوا آلهة 
مع الله عز وجل. 
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المطلب الثاني:
 أركان "لا إله إلا الله"

"لا إله إلا الله" 
لها نوعان من الأركان؛ نوع لفظي، ونوع معنوي.

أما النوع اللفظي:
 وهو ما تضمنه لفظ الشهادة "لا إله إلا الله":
 فركناه نفي وإثبات؛ "لا إله": نفي،
 "وإلا الله": إثبات.

وأما  النوع المعنوي، 
وهو ما تضمنه معنى الشهادة
 "لا معبود بحق إلا الله":

 فركناه نفي وإثبات أيضا؛ 
فـ "لا معبود بحق": نفي،
 و"إلا الله": إثبات.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*يقول الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين:

 فلا إله إلا الله"
 اشتملت على  نفي وإثبات؛ 
فنفت الإلهية عن كل ما سوى الله تعالى؛
 فكل ما سواه من  الملائكة، والأنبياء،
 فضلا عن غيرهم؛
 فليس بإله،
ولا له من العبادة شيء.

وأثبتت الإلهية لله وحده؛ 
بمعنى أن العبد لا يأله غيره؛
 أي لا يقصده بشيء  من التأله؛ 
وهو تعلق القلب
 الذي يوجب قصده بشيء من أنواع العبادة؛
 كالدعاء،  والذبح، والنذر، 
وغير ذلك ( 1 ).
**`````````````````````*
*1 - الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منهما للشيخ ابن جبرين ص22. 
وانظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 189.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*فالنفي إذن: 
نفي الإلهية واستحقاق العبادة 
عن كل ما سوى الله عز وجل.

والإثبات:
 إثبات الإلهية واستحقاق العبادة 
لله عز وجل وحده،
 لا شريك له* *( 1 ).**

وهو  معنى قوله سبحانه وتعالى:
 
{قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ  وَمَمَاتِي
 لِلَّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ،
لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ
 وَبِذَلِكَ  أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ}

** [الأنعام: 162-163] .*


*`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص39*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*المطلب الثالث: 
شروط "لا إله إلا الله"

معنى الشروط في اللغة:

شروط جمع، مفردها شرط، 
والشرط: إلزام الشيء، والتزامه؛ 
يقال:
شرط له أمرا: التزمه، 
وشرط عليه أمرا: ألزمه إياه ( 1 ).

المراد بشروط "لا إله إلا الله":

يراد  بشروط "لا إله إلا الله":
 الأمور التي يجب على الإنسان أن يلزمها، 
حتى  يحقق "لا إله إلا الله"،

 أو: ما لا تصح شهادة "لا إله إلا الله" إلا  بوجودها،
 ويجب اجتماعها.

*
*`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: القاموس المحيط للفيروز أبادي ص869.
 والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص478.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*منزلة هذه الشروط 
من شهادة " لا إله إلا الله ":

هذه الشروط بمثابة الأسنان للمفتاح،
 فلا يفتح إلا بوجودها.

وقد  أشار إلى ذلك عدد من علماء الأمة؛
 منهم الإمام الحسن البصري رحمه الله،
 حين قال للشاعر الفرزدق -وهو يدفن امرأته: 
ما أعددت لهذا اليوم؟ 

قال  الفرزدق:
 شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله منذ سبعين سنة.

 فقال الحسن: 
نِعم العُدَّة،
 إن لـ " لا إله إلا الله شروطا"؛
 فإياك وقذف المحصنات ( 1 ).
** 
*
*`````````````````````*
*1 -** انظر: كتاب التوحيد لابن رجب الحنبلي ص39.
** والدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 157.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وقيل لوهب بن منبه رحمه الله:

 أليس " لا إله إلا الله " مفتاح الجنة؟ 
فقال:  بلى،
ولكن ليس مفتاح إلا له أسنان،
فإن جئت بمفتاح له أسنان فُتح لك،
وإلا  لم يُفتح لك ( 1 ).

*
*`````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه البخاري تعليقا في صحيحه، كتاب الجنائز،
 باب في الجنائز، ومن كان آخر كلامه لا إله إلا الله. 
وقد وصله في تاريخه 1/  95، 
وأبو نعيم في حيلة الأولياء 1/ 66.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ذكر شروط "لا إله إلا الله":

ذكر العلماء لكلمة الإخلاص "لا إله إلا الله"
 سبعة شروط، 
فنظمها بعضهم بقوله ( 1 ) :

علم، يقين، وإخلاص، وصدقك مع ... محبة، وانقياد، والقبول لها

وزاد بعضهم شرطا ثامنا، ونظمه بقوله:

وزيد ثامنها الكفران منك لما ...
 سوى الإله من الأنداد قد ألها .

*
*`````````````````````*
*1 -انظر الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منها للشيخ ابن جبرين ص77.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ويمكن بيان هذه الشروط في الوقفات التالية:

الوقفة الأولى: 
مع الشرط الأول:

 العلم المنافي للجهل:
المراد بهذا الشرط:

يراد  بهذا الشرط:

 أن نعلم معنى كلمة التوحيد 
" لا إله إلا الله "،
 ومدلولها، علما  منافيا للجهل،
 في النفي والإثبات؛ 
فننفي الألوهية 
عن غير الله عز وجل ،
 ونثبتها له وحده ؛ 
بأن نعلم أنه
 لا معبود بحق غيره.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط:

1- قول الله عزوجل:

 {فَاعْلَمْ  أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ
 وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ} 

[محمد: من الآية19] .

والعلم هنا لا بد فيه 
من إقرار القلب، 
ومعرفته بما طلب منه علمه.

2- قول الله عز وجل: 

{إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ
وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُون}

 [الزخرف: من الآية86] .

أي: إلا من شهد بـ "لا إله إلا الله"،
 وهم يعلمون بقلوبهم معنى ما نطقوا به بألسنتهم ( 1 ).

3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " من مات وهو يعلم 
أنه لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة " ( 2 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص40.**2 

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب من لقي الله بالإيمان وهو غير شاك فيه دخل الجنة.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الثانية:* 
* مع الشرط الثاني:*
*  اليقين المنافي للشك:*

* المراد بهذا الشرط:*

* حتى  يكون العلم كاملا،*
*  يجب أن لا يكون فيه شك ولا ريب؛*
*  فمن علم أن معنى "لا  إله إلا الله":*
*  لا معبود بحق إلا الله،*
*  يجب أن لا يرد على علمه شك ولا ريب،*
*  ويجب أن لا يتردد في الإيمان بمدلولها،*
*  وعليه أن يعتقد صحة ما يقوله* 
* من  أحقية إلهية الله تعالى،* 
* وبطلان إلهية غير الله عز وجل* 
* بأي نوع من التأله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*

*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط :*

*1- قول الله سبحانه  وتعالى:* 

*{إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ*
*  ثُمَّ لَمْ  يَرْتَابُوا* 
* وَجَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ*
*  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ}*

*  [الحجرات: 15] ؛*

*  فاشترط  لصدق إيمانهم بالله ورسوله:*
*  كونهم لم يرتابوا ؛ أي لم يشكوا،* 

* فعلم أنه لا بد  من*
* البعد عن الشك*
*  في معنى "لا إله إلا الله".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

"أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله،
 لا يلقى الله بهما عبد
غير شاك فيهما
 إلا دخل الجنة" ( 1 ).

3- قول  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لأبي هريرة رضي الله عنه:

 "اذهب بنعلي  هاتين،
 فمن رأيت وراء هذا الحائط 
يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله 
مستيقنا بها  قلبه، 
فبشره بالجنة" ( 2 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب من لقي الله بالإيمان وهو غير شاك فيه، دخل الجنة.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب من لقي الله بالإيمان وهو غير شاك فيه، دخل الجنة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الثالثة:
 مع الشرط الثالث:
 القبول المنافي للرد:

المراد بهذا الشرط:

يراد  من هذا الشرط:
 قبول ما اقتضته هذه الكلمة بالقلب واللسان، 
وتجنب ردها؛ 
لأن  من الناس من يعلم معنى "لا إله إلا الله"، 
ويوقن بمدلولها؛ 
ولكنه يردها  كبرا وحسدا؛

فالمشركون كانوا يعرفون معنى "لا إله إلا الله"،
 ولكنهم كانوا  يستكبرون عن قبوله،

 كما حكى عز وجل ذلك عنهم بقوله: 

{إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  إِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ} 

[الصافات:  35] ،

 وقوله:

 {فَإِنَّهُمْ لا يُكَذّبُونَكَ
 وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ}

[الأنعام: من الآية33] ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 -**انظر: الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منهما
 للشيخ ابن جبرين ص80-81.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط:

1- قول الله سبحانه  وتعالى:

 {إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
 إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ
 أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا 
وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ}

 [النور: 51] .

2- قول  الله عز وجل:

 {وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ 
إِذَا قَضَى  اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا 
أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ  أَمْرِهِمْ 
وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالًا  مُبِينًا}

 [الأحزاب: 36]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"إن مثل  ما بعثني الله به عز وجل من الهدى والعلم
 كمثل غيث أصاب أرضا؛
 فكانت منها  طائفة طيبة قبلت الماء،
 فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير،

 وكان منها أجادب أمسكت  الماء،
 فنفع الله بها الناس،
 فشربوا منها وسقوا ورعوا.

وأصاب طائفة منها أخرى؛
 إنما هي قيعان، لا تمسك ماء، ولا تنبت كلأ؛

 فذلك مثل من  فقه في دين الله،
 ونفعه بما بعثني الله به، فعلم وعلَّم. 

ومثل من لم يرفع  بذلك رأسا، 
ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به" ( 1 ). 


**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب العلم، باب فضل من علم.
 وصحيح  مسلم، كتاب الفضائل، 
باب بيان مثل ما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من  الهدي والعلم. واللفظ لمسلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الرابعة: 
مع الشرط الرابع:

 الانقياد المنافي للترك:

المراد بهذا الشرط:

الانقياد  من مستلزمات القبول.

 ولعل الفرق بينه وبين القبول:
 أن الانقياد هو الاتباع  بالأفعال،
 والقبول إظهار صحة معنى ذلك بالقول.

 ويلزم منهما جميعا الاتباع،
 ولكن الانقياد 
هو الاستسلام والإذعان، 
وعدم التعقب لشيء من أحكام الله ( 1 ). 
**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منهما 
للشيخ ابن جبرين ص81.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*
من الأدلة على هذا الشرط :

1- قول الله عز وجل:

 {وَمَنْ يُسْلِمْ  وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ
 وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ
 فَقَدِ  اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى}

 [لقمان آية22] .

2- قول  الله سبحانه:

 {وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ 
أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ
 وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ 
وَاتَّـبَــعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا}

 [النساء: من  الآية125] .

3- قول الله عز وجل:

 {وَأَنِيبُوا إِلَى رَبّكُمْ 
وَأَسْلِمُوا لَهُ}

 [الزمر: من الآية54] .

4- قول رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم: 

"لا يؤمن أحدكم 
حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به"  ( 1 ). 


**````````````````````*
*1- انقسم العلماء في هذا الحديث بين مصحح ومضعف؛
 لأن آفته كما ذكروا هو نعيم  بن حماد. 

فانظر كلامهم الطويل عن هذا الحديث في: 
جامع العلوم والحكم لابن  رجب 2/ 393-395.
 ومشكاة المصابيح للألباني 1/ 59.
 وظلال الجنة بتخريج السنة  له ص12.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة الخامسة:
 مع الشرط الخامس:
 الصدق المنافي للكذب:

المراد بهذا الشرط:

أن يكون صادقا في قول "لا إله إلا الله"
 واعتقاد مدلولها، 
صدقا ينافي الكذب ظاهرا،
 ويمنع من النفاق باطنا؛

فلا يخالف ظاهره باطنه؛ 
بل يتواطأ ظاهره مع باطنه، 
وما في داخل قلبه مع ما  يقوله بلسانه، 
ويجري على جوارحه من الأعمال. 
وهذا هو الصدق الذي يمنع من  النفاق باطنا.

كذلك لا يظهر على جوارحه 
ما يناقض ما في قلبه من الاعتقاد 
 بمدلول "لا إله إلا الله" ومقتضاها،
 واليقين به.
 وهذا هو الصدق الذي ينافي  الكذب ظاهرا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط :

1- قول الله عز وجل: 

{الم، أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا 
وَهُمْ  لا يُفْتَنُونَ،
 وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ
 فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا
 وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ  الْكَاذِبِينَ}

 [العنكبوت: 1-3] .

2- قول الله  سبحانه وتعالى:

 {إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ 
قَالُوا نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ  لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ 
وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ 
وَاللَّهُ  يَشْهَدُ 
إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَكَاذِبُونَ}

 [المنافقون: 1] ؛

 فالمنافقون  يقولون بألسنتهم؛
 لكنهم ينكرون مدلول الشهادة بقلوبهم.
 لذلك حكم الله  عليهم بالكذب،

 وبأن مجرد القول باللسان لا ينجيهم،
 بل هم في 
الدرك الأسفل  من النار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"ما من أحد  يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله 
وأن محمدا رسول الله 
صدقًا من قلبه،
 إلا حرمة الله  على النار" ( 1 ).

4- حين علَّم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم
 الأعرابي شرائع الإسلام،

 وقال له الأعرابي:
 والله لا أزيد  عليها، ولا أنقص منها،

 قال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "أفلحَ إن صدق" ( 2 ).

**```````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب العلم، باب من خص بالعلم قوما دون قوم.

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، باب الزكاة من الإسلام، 
وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب بيان الصلوات التي هي أحد أركان الإسلام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة السادسة: 
مع الشرط السادس:
 الإخلاص المنافي للشرك

المراد بهذا الشرط:

يراد  بهذا الشرط: 
تصفية القلب وتخليصه 
من كل ما يضاد 
معنى "لا إله إلا الله"،

 وتصفية العبادة، 
وتخليصها من شوائب الشرك والرياء.

والإخلاص 
أن تكون  العبادة لله وحده،
 دون أن يصرف منها شيء لغير الله عز وجل،
 لا ملك مقرب،
 ولا نبي مرسل ( 1 ).

**```````````````````````*
*1-** انظر الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منهما
 للشيخ ابن جبرين ص83-84.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط:

1- قول الله عز وجل:

 {أَلا لِلَّهِ الدّينُ الْخَالِص}

 [الزمر: من الآية3] ؛

 أي لا يقبل الله  من العمل
 إلا ما أخلص فيه العامل
 لله وحده لا شريك له.

2- قول الله عز وجل: 

{وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ
 مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاءَ} 

[البينة: 5] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " إن الله حرم على النار
 من قال لا إله إلا الله
 يبتغي بذلك وجه الله " ( 1 ).

4- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"أسعد الناس بشفاعتي 
من قال لا إله إلا الله 
خالصًا من قلبه"* *( 2 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الصلاة، باب المساجد في البيوت،
 وكتاب الرقاق، باب العمل الذي أبتغي به وجه الله.

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الرقاق، باب صفة الجنة والنار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة السابعة:
 مع الشرط السابع: 
الحب المنافي للبغض

المحبة هي مواطأة القلب على ما يرضي الله عز وجل؛ 
فيُحب ما أحب الله،
ويكره ما كره.

المراد بهذا الشرط:

أن يحب هذه الكلمة،
ويحب العمل بمقتضاها،
ويحب أهلها العاملين بها.

ومن هنا قيل:

 "كل من ادعى محبة الله، 
ولم يوافق الله في أمره،
 فدعواه باطلة"** ( 1 ).

و"ليس بصادق من ادعى محبة الله،
ولم  يحفظ حدوده" ( 2 ).

فالعبد يحب الله عز وجل،
ويحب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ويحب كل ما يحبه من الأعمال والأقوال،
ويحب أولياءه وأهل طاعته ( 2 ).

ومتى  استقرت كلمة "لا إله إلا الله" في القلب؛
 فإنه لا يفضل عليها شيء؛
 إذ حبها  يملأ القلب، 
فلا يتسع لغيرها،
 وعندئذ يجد العبد
 حلاوة الإيمان.

**``````````````````````*
*1-* *ذكره ابن رجب الحنبلي في كتاب التوحيد ص61.

2 - انظر الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منهما
 للشيخ ابن جبرين ص84.**2*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط :

1- قول الله عز وجل:  

{وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَنْدَادًا
يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبّ اللَّهِ 
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا  لِلَّهِ}

 [البقرة: من الآية165] ،

 وللمفسرين في أفعل التفضيل 
"أشد حبا لله"  قولان:

 أحدهما:
 الذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله من حب المشركين لله؛
 لأن محبة  المؤمنين خالصة،
 ومحبة المشركين مشتركة.

وثانيهما:
 الذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله 
من محبة المشركين لأندادهم ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 359.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*2-* *قول الله عز وجل:* 

* {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ*
*  فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ  بِقَوْمٍ*
*  يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ}* 

* [المائدة: من الآية54] ؛* 

* فالله يحبهم   بسبب تمسكهم بدينه وشرعه،*
* وهم يحبونه ، ويمتثلون أوامره،*
*  ويجتنبون نواهيه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*3- قول الله عز وجل:* 

* {قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ   تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ* 
* فَاتَّبِعُونِي* 
* يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ* 
* وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  ذُنُوبَكُمْ* 
* وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}*

*  [آل عمران: 31] .*

* يقول الحسن  البصري رحمه الله عن هذه الآية:*

* "قال أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*  يا  رسول الله إنا نحب ربنا حبا شديدا،*
*  فأحب الله أن يجعل لحبه عَلَما،*
*  فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية" ( 1 ).*
 *

**````````````````````*
*1-  ذكره السيوطي في الدر المنثور 2/ 177-178،**
 وعزاه إلى ابن جرير، وابن المنذر عن الحسن البصري.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*4- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

"ثلاث من كن  فيه وجد بهن حلاوة الإيمان:
 أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما،
 وأن  يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا الله،
 وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر 
بعد إذ أنقذه الله  منه 
كما يكره أن يقذف في النار"( 1 ).

واجتماع هذه الشروط يحقق حلاوة  الإيمان؛ 
فيستلذ العبد الطاعات، ويحتمل المشاق، 
إذا كان ذلك في سبيل 
رضا  الله عز وجل،
 ورضا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 


**````````````````````*
*1-** صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، باب حلاوة الإيمان.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، 
باب بيان خصال من اتصف بهن وجد حلاوة الإيمان.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*الوقفة الثامنة: 
مع الشرط الثامن:
 الكفر بما يُعبد من دون الله

المراد بهذا الشرط:

أن  يعتقد بطلان عبادة من سوى الله عز وجل،

 وأن كل المعبودات سوى الله باطلة،
 وجدت نتيجة جهل المشركين وضلالهم؛ 

فمن أقرهم على شركهم،
 أو شك في بطلان ما  هم عليه؛
فليس بموحد، 
ولو قال لا إله إلا الله، 
ولو لم يعبد غير الله ( 1 ). 


**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر الشهادتان: معناهما، وما تستلزمه كل منهما
 للشيخ ابن جبرين ص78.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*يقول شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب
 رحـمه الله 
عن الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله:

"وهذا  من أعظم ما يبين معنى لا إله إلا الله؛ 
فإنه لم  يجعل التلفظ بها عاصما  للدم والمال؛ 
بل ولا معرفة معناها مع لفظها،
بل ولا الإقرار بذلك، 
بل ولا  كونه لا يدعو إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، 
بل لا* *يحرم ماله ودمه 
حتى يضيف إلى  ذلك 
الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله.

فإن شك أو توقف
لم يحرم ماله ولا دمه"( 1 ). 


**````````````````````*
*1-**كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*من الأدلة على هذا الشرط:

1- قول الله عز وجل:
 
{لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيّ
 فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ 
وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا 
وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}

 [البقرة: 256] .

2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

"من قال لا إله إلا الله"،
 وكفر بما يُعبد من دون الله،
 حرم ماله ودمه، وحسابه على الله" ( 1 ) .

وبعد:
 فهذه هي شروط "لا إله إلا الله"، 
ولا بد من اجتماعها،
 والمداومة عليها كي يختم للعبد بخاتمة حسنة؛
 لأن الأعمال بالخواتيم.

فمتى  حقق المسلم هذه الشروط ،
 كان من أهل "لا إله إلا الله"
 القائمين بها علما  وعملا 
واستحق محبة الله وثوابه ، 
والتنعم في جنات النعيم  ( 2 ). 


**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب الأمر بقتال الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله.

2 - انظر للاستزادة عن هذه الشروط: 
تيسير الإله بشرح أدلة شروط لا إله إلا الله لعبيد الجبري.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*المطلب الرابع: 
نواقض "لا إله إلا الله"

النواقض لغة:
النواقض جمع، مفرده ناقض.
 يقال: نقض الشيء نقضا:
 أفسده بعد إحكامه.

ونقض ما أبرمه فلان: أبطله؛ 
فالنقض ضد الإبرام، 
ومنه نقض العهد أو اليمين: نكثه،
 ونقض الحبل أو الغزل: حل طاقاته، 
ونقض البناء: هدمه ( 1 ).

المراد بنواقض "لا إله إلا الله":

يراد  بنواقض "لا إله إلا الله" مفسداتها؛
 أي الأمور التي إذا فعلها الشخص،
 فسد  توحيده وانتقض ( 2 )؛

 فإذا وجد في العبد ناقض
 من نواقض "لا إله إلا الله"؛
 فإنه  لا يكون من المسلمين، 
ولا يكتسب أحكامهم،
 بل يعُطى أحكام أهل الشرك والكفر.( 2 ). 


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص651.
 والقاموس  المحيط للفيروز أبادي ص846.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 7/ 242.
 والمعجم الوسيط  لجماعة من المؤلفين ص947.

2 - انظر شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن بن علي عواجي ص9.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*ذكر نواقض "لا إله إلا الله":
تنوعت طرائق العلماء في ذكر هذه النواقض،
 وتقسيماتها، وتفريعاتها.
وثمة تقسيمات متعددة، وكلها صحيحة.

ولكني سأكتفي بالنواقض التي ذكرها 
شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحـمه الله
 في رسالته الموسومة بـ "نواقض الإسلام" ( 1 ).

وهذه النواقض عشرة،
 والحديث عنها سيكون في الوقفات التالية: 


**````````````````````*
*1- هذه الرسالة مطبوعة ضمن مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب،
 قسم العقيدة والآداب، ص385-387.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

 *الوقفة الأولى:* 
* مع الناقض الأول:*
* الإشراك بالله ( 1 )*

*المراد بهذا الناقض:*

*يقع هذا الناقض إذا صرف الإنسان شيئا من العبادة*
* لغير الله عز وجل؛*
*  من صلاة، أو زكاة، أو ذبح، أو نذر،*
*  أو نحو ذلك.*

* يقول  سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز*
*  -رحمه الله-:*

* " الشرك هو* 
* تشريك  غير الله* 
* مع الله في العبادة ؛*
* كأن يدعو الأصنام أو غيرها،*
* أو يستغيث بها،*
*أو ينذر لها،*
*أو يصلي لها،*
*أو يصوم لها،*
*أو يذبح لها" ( 2 ).*
*

**````````````````````
1-** سيأتي الحديث عن هذا الناقض مفصلا في الباب الثاني من هذا الكتاب.

2 -  مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة للشيخ ابن باز 4/ 32.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*
ومن العبادة: النذر؛ 
فمن صرفه لغير الله فقد أشرك.

 يقول الشيخ سليمان بن  عبد الله -رحمه الله:

 إن الله تعالى مدح الموفين بالنذر،
 والله تعالى لا  يمدح إلا على فعل واجب أو مستحب،
 أو ترك محرم،
 لا يمدح على فعل المباح  المجرد،
وذلك هو العبادة. 

فمن فعل ذلك 
لغير الله متقربا إليه، 
فقد أشرك ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1-**تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله  ص203.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:

1- قول الله عز وجل:

 {إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
 فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  الْجَنَّةَ 
وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ 
وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ}

 [المائدة: من الآية72] ؛ 

فالله عز وجل
 قد حرَّم الجنة على كل مشرك،
 وجعل النار  مأواه الدائم 
لأنه ترك القيام بعبوديته
 عز وجل** ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1-** انظر الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي 
لابن القيم ص191.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* 2- قول الله عز وجل:* 

*{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ  أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ* 
* وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ*
*  وَمَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ*
*  فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا}*

*  [النساء: 116] ؛*

* فـ  "من لقي الله* 
* لا يشرك به شيئا دخل الجنة،*

*  ومن لقيه يشرك به*
*  دخل النار" ( 1 )،*

*  كما قال الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*

**````````````````````*
*1-** صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة 
ومن مات مشركا دخل النار.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

الوقفة الثانية:
 مع الناقض الثاني:

 من جعل وسائط  وشفعاء بينه وبين الله،
يدعوهم   مع الله،
 أو من دون الله،
 أو يسألهم الشفاعة، 
أو يتوكل عليهم ( 1 ).


المراد بهذا الناقض:

أن يجعل العبد لنفسه واسطة بينه وبين الله عز وجل،
 فيما لا يقدر إلا الله ،

 أو فيما لا يشرع ولا يجوز
 للعبد أن يجعله واسطة؛
كطلب الرحمة والمغفرة،
و دخول الجنة، 
و طلب الشفاء،
 و الرزق من غير الله  سبحانه وتعالى؛
 فهذا من الشرك الأكبر ( 2 ).

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
رحـمه الله 
عن هذا الناقض:

 فمن جعل  الملائكة والأنبياء وسائط يدعوهم،
 ويتوكل عليهم،
ويسألهم  جلب المنافع ودفع  المضار؛
 مثل أن يسالهم  غفران الذنوب،
و هداية القلوب،
 و تفريج الكروب،
و سد  الفاقات؛
 فهو كافر بإجـماع المسلمين ( 3 ).

 لأن الثمرة التي يريد أن يصل إليها 
من  يجيز جعل الوسائط بين العبد وربه،
 هو إثبات الاستغاثة والاستعانة بغير  الله
 فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله.
 وهذا هو الشرك بعينه ( 4 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- سيأتي الحديث عن هذا الناقض مفصلا في الباب الثاني من هذا الكتاب إن شاء الله تعالى.

2 - انظر تيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح نواقض الإسلام 
لسعد بن محمد القحطاني ص44.

3 - مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 124.

4 - انظر شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن بن علي عواجي ص37.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:

1-* *قول الله عز  وجل: 

{ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ
 مِمَّنْ يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 
مَنْ لا  يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ
 وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ  غَافِلُونَ}

** [الأحقاف: 5] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*2-* *قول الله عز وجل: 

{لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقّ
وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ
لا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ
 إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُغَ فَاهُ 
وَمَا هُوَ  بِبَالِغِهِ 
وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ}

3- قول  الله عز وجل:
 
{قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ شُرَكَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ
أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُوا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ
أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
أَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ كِتَابًا فَهُمْ عَلَى بَيِّنَتٍ  مِنْهُ
 بَلْ إِنْ يَعِدُ الظَّالِمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا إِلَّا غُرُورًا}

 [فاطر: 40] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

الوقفة الثالثة: 
مع الناقض الثالث:
 عدم تكفير المشركين،
 أو الشك في كفرهم.
أو تصحيح مذهبهم ( 1 )

المراد بهذا الناقض:

أمر  الله عز وجل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في آيات كثيرة 
بالبعد عن الكفار  والمشركين،
 والمخالفة لهم،
 والبراءة منهم.

 قال تعالى:

{وَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ  فَقُلْ لِي عَمَلِي وَلَكُمْ عَمَلُكُمْ
 أَنْتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا  أَعْمَلُ
وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ}

[يونس: 41] ، 

وقال عز وجل:  

{قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ، 
لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ،
 وَلا  أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ،
 وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدْتُمْ، 
وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ،
 لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ} .


**`````````````````````
1 - سيأتي الحديث عن هذا الناقض مفصلا
 في الباب الثالث من هذا الكتاب إن شاء الله تعالى.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*ومسألة الحكم بتكفير الكافر مبنية على أصل كبير؛
 وهو أن الله تعالى عقد  الأخوة والموالاة والمحبة 
بين المؤمنين كلهم،
 ونهى عن موالاة الكافرين  كلهم،
 ممن ثبت في الكتاب والسنة الحكم بكفرهم ( 1 ).

بـ "من لم يكفّر المشركين  الذين كفرهم وشركهم ظاهر بيّن،
 فهو كافر؛
 لأن الله تعالى كفرهم في كتابه،
 وعلى لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
فلا يحكم بإسلام المرء
حتى يكفّر  المشركين" ( 2 ).


**`````````````````````
1 -** شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن بن علي عواجي ص51.

2 - تيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح نواقض الإسلام 
لسعد بن محمد القحطاني ص53.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:

1-* *قول الله عز  وجل: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 لا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ  وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ
 إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى  الْإيمَانِ 
وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ 
فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ}

 [التوبة: 23] .

2- قول الله عز  وجل:

 {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 لا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوّي  وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ
 تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ}

 [الممتحنة: من الآية1] .

3- قول الله عز وجل:  

{لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ 
يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ 
أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ
أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ 
أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ}

** [المجادلة: من  الآية22] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* الوقفة الرابعة:*
*  مع الناقض الرابع:*

* من اعتقد أن غير هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* أكمل من هديه،*
*  أو أن حكم غيره أحسن من حكمه.*

* المراد بهذا الناقض:*

*من  اعتقد أن هناك دينا أحسن من الدين*
*  الذي جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،*
* أو هديا أكمل من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم،*
*  أو حكما أفضل من الحكم  الذي أتى به*
*  من عند ربه عز وجل،*
*  فقد كفر؛*

*  لأنه كذَّب ما جاء في كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله* 
* صلى الله عليه وسلم؛* 

* فالله عز وجل يقول:*

*  {إِنَّ هَذَا  الْقُرْآنَ*
* يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ* 
* وَيُبَشّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ*
*  أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَبِيرًا}*

*  [الإسراء: 9] ،* 

* ويقول سبحانه وتعالى:* 

* {وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ  حُكْمًا*
*  لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ}*

*  [المائدة: 50] ،*

*  ويقول رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم:*

*  "وخير الهدي هَدي محمد" ( 1 ).*
* 
**`````````````````````
1 - تقدم تخريجه ص 5.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*يقول سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله:

 "من اعتقد أن حكم غير الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أحسن من حكمه،
 وأتم وأشمل لما يحتاجه الناس
 من الحكم  بينهم عند التنازع؛
إما مطلقا،
أو بالنسبة إلى ما استجد من الحوادث
 التي  نشأت عن تطور الزمان وتغير الأحوال؛ 
فلا ريب أنه كفر؛

 لتفضيله أحكام  المخلوقين
 التي هي محض زبالة الأذهان، 
وصرف نحالة الأفكار،
 على حُكم الحكيم  الحميد"( 1 ).

**`````````````````````
1 - رسالة تحكيم القوانين للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ص14.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:*

* 1-* *قول الله عز وجل:*

* {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ* 
* وَأَطِيعُوا  الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ* 
* فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ* 
* فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ*
* إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ* 
* ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا}*

*  [النساء: 59] ؛*

*فالله سبحانه وتعالى طلب من عباده*
*  الاحتكام إلى كتابه وسنة  نبيه* 
* صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*  عند وقوع التنازع.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

* 2- قول الله عز وجل:* 

* {أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ*
*  وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ* 
* يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ*
* وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ*
*  وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ  يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا}*

* [النساء: 60] ؛*

*  فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى* 
* أن  الاحتكام إلى غير كتابه وسنة نبيه*
*  صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* إضلال من الشيطان،*
*  وهو من صنيع المنافقين:*

* {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا  أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ*
*  رَأَيْتَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ*
*  يَصُدُّونَ  عَنْكَ صُدُودًا}*

*  [النساء: 61] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*3- قول الله عز وجل:*

*  {فَلا وَرَبّكَ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ* 
* حَتَّى يُحَكّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ* 
* ثُمَّ لا  يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ*
*  وَيُسَلّمُوا  تَسْلِيمًا}*

*  [النساء: 65] ؛*

* فنفى الإيمان عمن لم يرضَ*
*  بحكم الله عز وجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الوقفة الخامسة:
 مع الناقض الخامس 
من أبغض شيئا مما جاء به الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم.

المراد بهذا الناقض:

بغض  وكراهية الحق من صفات الكفار،

 كما قال تعالى: 

{بَلْ جَاءَهُمْ بِالْحَقّ 
وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلْحَقّ كَارِهُون}

 [المؤمنون: من الآية70] ،

 وهو أيضا من  صفات المنافقين 
الذين قال الله عز وجل عنهم:

 {وَلا يُنْفِقُونَ إِلَّا  وَهُمْ كَارِهُون}

 [التوبة: من الآية 54] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*فمن أبغض وكره ما شرعه الله عز وجل،*
*  أو أبغض وكره التكاليف الشرعية* 
* -من  صلاة وصيام وزكاة وحج وغيرها-*
*  وتمنى أن الله لم يكلف بها؛* 
* فهذا لا شك في  كفره؛*
*  لأن في صنيعه تركا للقبول والانقياد والتسليم*
*  التي تقدم الحديث عن  أنها* 
* من شروط لا إله إلا الله ( 1 ).*

* ولذلك كفَّر العلماء من اتصف بهذه الصفة،*
*  وقالوا:*
*  "تكفير هذا معلوم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام،*
*  والقرآن مملوء من تكفير مثل هذا النوع" ( 2 ).*
* 
**```````````````````
1 - انظر تيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح نواقض الإسلام للقحطاني ص69.
2 - الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول لابن تيمية ص522.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:

1- قول الله عز وجل:  

{ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَرِهُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ 
فَأَحْبَطَ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ}

[محمد: 9] ؛

فهؤلاء، كرهوا ما أنزل الله من القرآن
 -وهو ما  جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم-
 فلم يقبلوه، 
بل أبغضوه، ورفضوه 
فأحبط  الله أعمالهم، 
والأعمال لا تحبط إلا بالكفر الذي يناقض الإيمان.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- قول الله عز وجل: 

{فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ  يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ
أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ
أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}

 [النور: من الآية63] .

 ولا ريب أن من أبغض ما جاء به رسول  الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مخالف لأمره عليه الصلاة والسلام.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- قول عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما:

 "من ترك  السنة كفر" ( 1 )،

 وقوله 
 محمول على الترك مع البغض والجحود،
 أو على ترك منهج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وطريقته التي أوجب على أمته  سلوكها ( 2 ).
** 
**````````````````````*
*1 - ذكره ابن بطة العكبري في الشرح والإبانة ص123.
 2 - انظر شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن بن علي عواجي ص68-69.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة السادسة:*
*  مع الناقض السادس* 
* من استهزأ بشيء من دين الرسول*
*  صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 
* أو ثوابه، أو عقابه.*

* المراد بهذا الناقض:*

*من تجرأ بكلام*
*  فيه غض من دين الله،*
*  أو تنقص له،*
* أو استهزاء به،*
*  أو تنقص لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،*
* أو استهزاء به،* 
* كفر بإجـماع علماء المسلمين ( 1 ).*

* يقول  الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله -رحمه الله-:*

*  ولهذا أجمع العلماء على كفر من فعل  شيئا من ذلك؛* 
* فمن استهزأ بالله، أو بكتابه،*
*  أو برسوله، أو بدينه، كفر* 
* - ولو  هازلا لم يقصد حقيقة الاستهزاء -*
* إجـماعا ( 2 ).*
* 
**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول لابن تيمية ص513.

2 - تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان ص617. 
وانظر: روضة الطالبين للنووي 10/ 64-65.
والروضة الندية شرح الدرر البهية لصديق حسن خان 2/ 293. 
وفتاوى العقيدة لابن عثيمين ص193.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ويقول الشيخ حمد بن عتيق 
- رحمه الله :

 اعلم أن العلماء قد أجمعوا
 على أن من  استهزأ بالله، 
أو رسوله، أو كتابه،
 فهو كافر،
 وكذا إذا أتى بقول أو فعل صريح  في الاستهزاء ( 1 ).

ويقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
 رحمه الله:

  فإن  الاستهزاء بالله ورسوله
 كفر مخرج عن الدين؛

 لأن أصل الدين مبني 
على تعظيم  الله ، 
وتعظيم دينه ، ورسله.

والاستهزاء بشيء من ذلك
منافٍ لهذا الأصل،
ومناقض  له أشد المناقضة"( 2 ).
** 
**````````````````````*
*1 - الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية -لعدد من العلماء- 10/ 428.

2 - تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان لابن سعدي 3/ 259.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:

1- قول الله عز  وجل: 

{وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ  وَنَلْعَبُ
 قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ  تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ، 
لا تَعْتَذِرُوا 
قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ}

 [التوبة: 65-66] .


هاتان الآيتان حكمتا
بكفر المستهزئين بالله،
 أو بدينه، أو بكتابه، أو  برسوله،

 ولنزولهما سبب،
 أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره عن ابن عمر
 -رضي  الله عنهما، وفيه: 

"أن رجلا قال في غزوة تبوك، في مجلس: 
ما رأينا مثل  قرائنا هؤلاء،
 أرغب بطونا، ولا أكذب ألسنا،
 ولا أجبن عند اللقاء؛

 فقال رجل  في المجلس: كذبت، 
ولكنك منافق،
 لأخبرن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 فبلغ  ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونزل القرآن.

 قال عبد الله بن عمر:
 فأنا  رأيته متعلقا بحقب ( 1 ) ناقة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم تنكبه الحجارة ( 2 )، 

وهو  يقول:
 يا رسول الله إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب. 

ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: 

{ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ 
كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ، 
لا  تَعْتَذِرُوا
 قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ } " ( 3 ).

فدلت هاتان الآيتان
 على كفر المستهزئ بالله عز وجل، 
أو بآياته، أو برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

**````````````````````*
*1 - حقب الناقة: الحزام الذي يلي حقو البعير.
 أو هو حبل تشد به الحقيبة "المعجم الوسيط ص187".

2 - أي تدميها "المعجم الوسيط ص950".

3 - جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن لابن جرير الطبري 6/ 409. 
وإسناده لا بأس به. 
 وانظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 7/ 272-273.
 والحذر بمعرفة أن من  هزأ بالدين كفر لجمال الدين باش 221-33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
فائدة: 
سُئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 
رحـمه الله:

 هل تنطبق الآيتان  السابقتان 
على الذين يسخرون ويستهزئون بالذين يعفون لحاهم، 
ويلتزمون بدين  الله؟

 فأجاب رحـمه الله :

 "هؤلاء الذين يسخرون بالذين يلتزمون بدين الله،
 المنفذين لأوامره،
إذا كانوا يستهزئون بهم من أجل ما هم عليه من الشرع،
فإن  استهزاءهم بهم استهزاء بالشريعة،
والاستهزاء بالشريعة كفر.

أما إذا  كانوا يستهزئون بهم،
 يعنون أشخاصهم - 
بقطع النظر عما هم عليه من اتباع السنة
 في الثياب واللحية؛
فإنهم لا يكفرون بذلك؛ 
لأن الإنسان قد يستهزئ بالشخص  نفسه، 
بغض النظر عن عمله وفعله.

 لكن يجب على كل إنسان
 أن يحذر 
من الاستهزاء  بأهل العلم،
أو الاستهزاء بأهل الدين 
الذين يتمسكون بما دل عليه كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم " ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - فتاوى العقيدة لابن عثيمين ص196. 
وانظر المرجع نفسه ص197.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الوقفة السابعة: 

مع الناقض السابع: السِحر،
 ومنه الصرف والعطف ( 1 ).

السحر من نواقض "لا إله إلا الله":

ومن  السحر أدوية وعقاقير وعقد وطلاسم 
تؤثر على بدن المسحور
 فتجده ينصرف عن  زوجته "الصرف"؛ 
فيبغضها ويبغض بقاءها معه.

أو ينعطف قلبه ويميل نحو زوجته
 أو امرأة أخرى "العطف"؛ 
حتى يكون كالبهيمة تقوده كما تشاء( 2 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - سيأتي الحديث عن هذا الناقض بالتفصيل في الباب الثالث من هذا الكتاب.

2 - انظر: شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن عواجي ص78-87،
 وتيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح نواقض الإسلام لسعد القحطاني ص79-84.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
والدليل على هذا الناقض،

 قول الله عز وجل: 

{وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا  الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ
 وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ  
وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا
يُعَلّمُونَ النَّاسَ السّحْرَ
 
وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ
 وَمَا  يُعَلّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا 
إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا  تَكْفُرْ

 فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ  الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ
 وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ
 إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ 

وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ

 وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ 
مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ 

 وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ 
لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [البقرة: 102] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الوقفة الثامنة: 
مع الناقض الثامن

 مظاهرة المشركين،
 ومعاونتهم على المسلمين

المراد بهذا الناقض:

المقصود  من مظاهرة المشركين ومعاونتهم على المسلمين:

 أن يتخذ البعض الكفار  والمشركين أولياء،
 فيكونوا لهم أنصارا وأعوانا ضد المسلمين،
 وينضمون إليهم،
 ويذبون عنهم بالمال والسنان والبيان؛
 فهذا كـفر يناقض الإسلام.

والله عز  وجل نهانا في آيات كثيرة 
أن نتخذ الكفار والمشركين أولياء، 
ومن معاني هذه  الولاية التي نهينا أن نصرفها لهم:
 المحبة،
 والمودة الدينية، 
والنصرة،
 والتأييد على المسلمين ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 11/ 160-161.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
من الأدلة على هذا الناقض:

1- قول الله عز  وجل: 
{لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 
وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ
فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ
 إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً 
وَيُحَذّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ
 وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ}

[آل عمران: 28] ؛

 أي لا تتخذوا أيها المؤمنون  الكفار 
ظهرا وأنصارا توالونهم على دينهم، 
وتظاهرونهم على المسلمين من دون  المؤمنين 
وتدلونهم على عوراتهم؛
 فإنه من يفعل ذلك فقد برئ من الله، 
وبرئ  الله منه
 بارتداده عن دينه، 
ودخوله في الكفر؛

 إلا أن تكونوا في سلطانهم، 
فتخافونهم على أنفسكم،
 فتظهروا لهم الولاية بألسنتكم،
 وتضمروا لهم العدواة،  
ولا تشايعوهم على ما هم عليه من الكفر، 
ولا تعينوهم على مسلم بفعل( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن لابن جرير الطبري 3/ 227.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- قول الله عز وجل: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا
 لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ
 بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ
 وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ}

 [المائدة: 51] ؛ 

أي لا  تتخذوا أيها المؤمنون اليهود والنصارى أولياء،
 ومن يفعل ذلك منكم فإنه  منهم؛
 لأن "التولي التام يوجب الانتقال إلى دينهم
 والتولي القليل يدعو إلى  الكثير،
 ثم يتدرج شيئا فشيئا،
 حتى يكون العد منهم"( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- تيسير الكريم الرحمن لابن سعدي 2/ 304.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3 - قول الله عز وجل: 

{لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ 
يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ
وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ
 أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ
 أَوْ  إِخْوَانَهُمْ
أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ

 أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ  الْأِيمَانَ 
وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ 
وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ
 خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا 
رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ  وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ 
أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ
 أَلا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ}

 [المجادلة: 22] ؛

 فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى أن المؤمن 
- الذي لا  بد أن يكون الله ورسوله
 أحب إليه مما سواهما-
 لا تجده موادا لمن حاد الله  ورسوله؛ 
فإن هذا جمع بين ضدين لا يجمتعان،

 ومحبوب الله، ومحبوب معاديه 
لا  يجتمعان ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر قاعدة في المحبة لابن تيمية ص89-90.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
4- قول الله عز وجل: 

{إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ  اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ
 وَأَخْرَجُوكُمْ مِنْ  دِيَارِكُمْ 
وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ 
أَنْ تَوَلَّوْهُمْ 
وَمَنْ  يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}

 [الممتحنة: 9] ؛ 

فأخبر عز  وجل أن من يفعل ذلك 
-أي من يتولى الكفار- فإنه ظالم؛

 "وذلك الظلم يكون بحسب  التولي،
فإذا كان توليا تاما،
 كان ذلك كفرا مخرجا عن دائرة الإسلام" ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- تيسير الكريم الرحمن لابن سعدي 7/ 357.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*الوقفة التاسعة:
 مع الناقض التاسع 

من اعتقد أن بعض الناس يسعه الخروج
 عن  شريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 كما وسع الخضر عليه السلام 
الخروج عن شريعة  موسى عليه السلام

المراد بهذا الناقض:

يعتقد البعض أن بالإمكان  الخروج عن شريعة نبينا
 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ومخالفته،
 والاستغناء عن  متابعته
 في عموم أحواله أو بعضها، 
زاعمين أن في قصة الخضر عليه السلام حجة  لهم ( 1 ).

ولا ريب أن هذا الاعتقاد
 كفر مخرج عن الملة.

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 11/ 422.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
 يقول الشيخ موسى بن أحمد المقدسي:

 من اعتقد أن لأحد طريق إلى الله
 من غير  متابعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 
أو لا يجب عليه اتباعه،
 
أو أن له أو لغيره  خروجا عن اتباعه
 وأخذ ما بعث به، 

أو قال:
 أنا محتاج إلى محمد في علم  الظاهر
دون علم الباطن،

أو في علم الشريعة دون علم الحقيقة،

 أو قال:
 إن من  الأولياء من يسعه الخروج عن شريعته 
كما وسع الخضر الخروج عن شريعة موسى،

 أو  أن غير هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أكمل من هديه،
 فهو كافر" ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- الإقناع لطالب الانتفاع لموسى المقدسي 4/ 287-288.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

 " من اعتقد أن أحدا من أولياء الله
 يكون مع  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كما كان الخضر مع موسى عليه السلام؛
 فإنه يستتاب، 
فإن تاب، 
وإلا ضُربت عنقه " ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 3/ 422.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*وقصة الخضر مع موسى قصها الله علينا( 1 )،*

*  وفيها:* 
* خرق الخضر للسفينة، وقتله  للغلام،* 
* وإقامته للجدار.* 

* وقد زعم المحتجون بها* 
* أن الخضر خالف موسى عليه  السلام* 
* وخرج عن شريعته،* 
* وعن الأمر والنهي الشرعيين.*

* قالوا:*

*  وكذلك يسوغ لبعض  الناس*
*  الخروج عن الشريعة النبوية* 
* كما ساغ للخضر الخروج* 
* عن متابعة موسى  عليه السلام ( 2 ).*
*
**```````````````````*
*1- في سورة الكهف، الآيات 60-82.
2 - انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 11/ 420.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ومزاعمهم هذه مردودة عليهم من وجوه :( 1 )

1- إن موسى عليه السلام لم يكن مبعوثا إلى الخضر،
 ولا كان على الخضر اتباعه؛ 
بل كان مبعوثا إلى قومه خاصة؛ 
إلى بني إسرائيل،
 والخضر عليه السلام ليس من بني إسرائيل.

 وموسى عليه السلام قصد الخضر  للعلم منه،
 والأخذ عنه، 

وحين لقيه قال له:
 "أتيتك لتعلمني مما علمت رشدا" ( 2 ).

 فلا يقاس عليه رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الذي أرسله الله لجميــع  الثقلين؛
 الجن والإنس،

 كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "وكان النبي يبعث إلى  قومه خاصة،
 وبعثت إلى الناس عامة" ( 3 ).

ولا يعتبر صنيع الخضر عليه السلام 
خروجا على شريعة موسى عليه السلام،

 أما من خالف رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،
 ولم يُطعه في كل ما أمر،
 أو ينته عما نهى عنه وزجر،
 فهو من أمته،
ولا  يجوز له مخالفته، 

فإن فعل، 
فهو خارج عن شريعته 
عليه الصلاة والسلام لا  محالة.
** 
**```````````````````*
*1- ذكرها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى 11/ 263.

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء،
 باب حديث الخضر مع موسى عليهما السلام.

3 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب التميم، باب1، حديث رقم336.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2- إن قصة الخضر عليه السلام* 
* ليس فيها مخالفة  للشريعة؛* 

* بل ما فعله عليه السلام يباح في الشريعة*
* إذا علم العبد أسبابها*
*  كما علمها الخضر عليه السلام.*

*  ولهذا لما بيَّن الخضر لموسى أسبابها،*
* وافقه  موسى عليه السلام على ذلك،*
* ولو كان ما فعله الخضر مخالفا لشريعة موسى،*
* لما  وافقه بحال ( 1 ).*

* أما هذا الذي يريد الخروج* 
*على شريعة محمد*
*  صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 
*  فهو مخالف لشريعته.*

*  ويتضح ذلك في الوجه الثالث.*
* 
**```````````````````*
*1- انظر: مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 11/  263.
 وشرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن عواجي ص100-101.
 وتيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام  بشرح نواقض الإسلام لسعد القحطاني ص100.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- إن ما فعله الخضر عليه السلام
 كان عن وحي من  الله عز وجل،
وليس مجرد خيال أو إلهام. 

وهذا لا يمكن أن يكون لأحد 
بعد رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم؛
 خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين،
 الذي بموته انقطع الوحي.
ومن ادعى حصوله كفر ( 1 ).

إذًا:
 لا يجوز الخروج 
على شريعة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين 
صلى الله عليه وسلم  بحال،

 ومن فعل ذلك،
 فهو كافر مرتد،
 وهو من أعظم الناس كفرا ( 2 ).
** 
**```````````````````*
*1- انظر الفكر الصوفي في ضوء الكتاب والسنة
 لعبد الرحمن عبد الخالق ص132.

2- انظر إغاثة اللهفان من مصايد الشيطان
 لابن قيم الجوزية 1/ 123.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الوقفة العاشرة: 
مع الناقض العاشر 

الإعراض عن دين الله، 
فلا يتعلمه، ولا يعمل به.

المراد بهذا الناقض:

الإعراض  التام عن دين الله عز وجل،
والتولي عن طاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
والامتناع عن الاتباع، 
والصدود عن قبول حكم الشريعة؛

 فلا إرادة له في تعلم  الدين
 ولا يحدّث نفسه بغير ما هو عليه ( 1 )، 

ويعرض إعراضا كليا عن جنس العمل  الظاهر
 "الطاعة أو الاتباع".

والإعراض التام الكلي
 لا يقع إلا ممن تمكن  من العلم ومعرفة الحق، 
وتمكن من العمل، فأعرض، وفرّط، 
وترك ما أوجبه الله  عليه، 
من غير عذر؛

 فهذا وأمثاله مفرّط 
بإعراضه عن اتباع داعي الهدى.
 فإذا  ضل،
 فإنما أُتي من تفريطه وإعراضه( 2 ).
** 
**```````````````````*
*1- انظر: طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين لابن قيم الجوزية ص412-413. 
وتيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح نواقض الإسلام لسعد القحطاني ص102.

2 - انظر: مفتاح دار السعادة لابن قيم الجوزية 1/ 43.
 والمجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 3/ 17.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*

*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*ويجب أن يُعلم أن الإعراض ليس كله*
*  مما يخرج من الملة؛*

*  بل الذي يكفر بتركه* 
* هو  الإعراض عن تعلم الإيمان العام المجمل،* 
* والإعراض عن جنس العمل* 
* الذي يُعد  شرطا في صحة الإيمان ( 1 )،*

*  فهذا هو الذي يكفر فاعله* 
* لأنه لم يتعلم دين الله،* 
* ولم  يعمل به. .*
* 
**```````````````````*
*1- انظر: شرح نواقض الإسلام لحسن عواجي ص105. 
وتيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام بشرح نواقض الإسلام
 لسعد القحطاني ص102-103.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**يقول العلامة ابن القيم
 عن الإعراض عن تعلم الإيمان المجمل 
الذي يدخل صاحبه  في دائرة الإسلام: 

والإسلام هو 
توحيد الله وعبادته 
وحده لا شريك له،
 والإيمان بالله وبرسوله،
واتباعه فيما جاء به.

 فما لم يأت العبد بهذا فليس  بمسلم، 
وإن لم يكن كافرا معاندا، 
فهو كافر جاهل ( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1- طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين لابن قيم الجوزية ص411.
**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

ويقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 عن الإعراض عن العمل:

 وقد تبين أن الدين لا بد  فيه من قول وعمل،
 وأنه يمتنع أن يكون الرجل مؤمنا بالله ورسوله بقلبه،
 أو  بقلبه ولسانه،
 ولم يؤد واجبا ظاهرا، 
ولا صلاة، ولا زكاة، ولا صياما، 
ولا  غير ذلك من الواجبات ( 1 ).


*```````````````````
1- مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 7/ 621. 		*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏علاقة التوكل بأنواع التوحيد الثلاثة ..
‏
‏ فضيلة الشيخ . أ . د / عبدالقادر عطا صوفي


 وفقه الله تعالى‏


http://c.top4top.net/m_53he5r10.mp3

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*(( حكم قول توكلت عليك ))


فضيلة الشيخ .أ.د / عبد القادر صوفي

 وفقه الله تعالى

 http://d.top4top.net/m_532wjs1.mp3*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**من الأدلة على هذا الناقض :

1- قول الله عز  وجل: 

{وَيَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالرَّسُولِ وَأَطَعْنَا
 ثُمَّ  يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ 
وَمَا أُولَئِكَ  بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ، 

وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ  بَيْنَهُمْ
 إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ} 

[النور: 47-48] ؛

 "فنفى  الإيمان عمن تولى عن العمل،
 وإن كان قد أتى بالقول" ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1-مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 7/ 142.
**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2- قول الله عز وجل: 

 {قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَالرَّسُولَ
  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا 
 فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ}

  [آل عمران: 32] ؛

 فدل على أن من تولى عن طاعة الله عز وجل،
  وطاعة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم،
  فهو كافر( 1 ).*
 
*```````````````````*
*1- انظر تفسير ابن كثير 1/ 338.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*`````````````````````````````` ````````````````*


*3- قول الله عز وجل:

 {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ

 رَأَيْتَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْكَ صُدُودًا }

 [النساء: 61] ؛

 "فبين سبحانه أن من تولى عن طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وأعرض عن حكمه

 فهو من المنافقين وليس بمؤمن" ( 1 ).
*



````````````````
* 1- الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول لابن تيمية ص33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
 *للشيخ أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*`````````````````````````````` ````````````````*

4*- قول الله عز وجل: 
** 
{ وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا 

وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى، 

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنْتُ بَصِيرًا،

 قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا 

وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنْسَى }

 [طه: 124-126] ؛ 

فأخبر عز وجل أن المعرضين في معيشة ضنك، وضيق،

 وأنهم يحشرون يوم القيامة عميا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
خاتمة النواقض:

ختم شيخ الإسلام
 محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحـمه الله
 مبحث  النواقض بقوله:

 ولا فرق في جميع هذه النواقض
 بين الهازل، والجاد، والخائف،
إلا المكره.

 وكلها من أعظم يكون خطرا، 
ومن أكثر ما يكون وقوعا،
 فينبغي  للمسلم أن يحذرها، 
ويخاف منها على نفسه. 
نعوذ بالله 
من موجبات غضبه، وأليم  عقابه، 
وصلى الله على محمد.

وكلامه - رحـمه الله - 
بعدم التفريق بين الهازل  والجاد في محله، 
ويمكنك إدراكه إذا تأملت في سبب نزول الآية 
{ لا  تَعْتَذِرُوا 
قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ } ؛

 كفروا بسبب كلمة
 قالوها على وجه المزاح واللعب. 
نسأل الله أن يعصمنا بالتقوى
 إنه سميــع مجيب.**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المبحث الثاني:
العبادة، وأنواعها، وأركانها

المطلب الأول: 
معنى العبادة في اللغة والاصطلاح

العبادة لغة:

العبادة في اللغة:
الذل والخضوع.

 يقال: عبده: ذلَّله.
 وعبد الطريق، وعبد البعير.

ويقال: عبد الله عبادة، وعبودية:
 انقاد له، وخضع، وذل ( 1 ).

يقول الشاعر طرفة بن العبد
 في معلقته المشهورة، يصف ناقته:

تباري عتاقا ناجيات وأتبعت ...
 وظيفا وظيفا فوق مور معبد( 2 )

ومور معبد: أي تراب ممهد مذلل ( 3 ).
**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص406.
 والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص579.

2 - انظر شرح المعلقات العشر للزوزني ص97.

3 - انظر أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص607.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**العبادة اصطلاحا:

والعبادة في الاصطلاح :

 اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه ،
 من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة ( 1 ).

وهي  تتضمن
 غاية الذل الله تعالى ، 
بغاية المحبة له عز وجل ؛ 

فمن خضع لإنسان مع  بغضه له
لا يكون عابدا له،

ولو أحب شيئا ولم يخضع له
لم  يكن له عابد؛ 
كما  قد يحب ولده وصديقه ( 2 ).


**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ص23.
2 -  انظر المصدر نفسه ص33-34.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فالعبادة -إذًا-
 تتضمن غاية الحب، مع غاية الذل،

 كذا عرفها العلامة ابن القيم بقوله:

وعبادة الرحمن غاية حبه ...
 مع ذل عابده، هما قطبان ( 2 ).

فهي في مفهومها العام تعني:

 " التذلل لله محبة وتعظيما،
 بفعل أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه،
 على الوجه الذي جاءت به شرائعه " ( 2 ).

والله عز وجل أحب إلى عبده المؤمن من كل شيء،
وأعظم عنده من كل شيء.


**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر النونية لابن القيم -الهراس- 1/ 95.

2 - المجموع الثمين من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين 2/ 25.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الثاني:

 مفهوم العبودية الشامل
 في ضوء النصوص الشرعية

سبق  أن ذكرنا 
تعريف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية للعبادة، بأنها: 

"اسم جامع لكل ما  يحبه الله ويرضاه،
 من الأقوال والعمال الباطنة والظاهرة".

فالعبادة على  هذا
 لا تقتصر على أركان الإسلام فحسب؛
 من صلاة، وصيام، وزكاة، وحج.

 بل إن  الإسلام أسبغ 
على أعمال الإنسان كلها صفة العبادة، 
إذا تحقق فيها شرطا قبول  العمل،
 وهما ( 1 ):

أولا: الإخلاص؛

 بأن يكون العمل خالصا لوجه الله الكريم،
 كما قال تعالى: 

{وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
مُخْلِصِينَ  لَهُ الدّينَ حُنَفَاء}

 [البينة: من الآية5] .

 فينوي العبد أن يكون عمله،  وقوله: 
وإعطاؤه، ومنعه،
 وحبه، وبغضه
لله وحده،
لا شريك له؛

 إذ الأعمال لا  تقوم إلا بالنيات،

 كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "إنما الأعمال بالنيات" ( 2 ) ؛

 فالنية  تتحكم في العمل، 
وتقلبه إلى عبادة.



**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظرهما في كتاب: تجريد التوحيد المفيد
 للمقريزي ص88-89.

2- صحيح البخاري، كتاب بدء الوحي،
 باب كيف كان بدء  الوحي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإمارة، 
باب  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات".
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: المتابعة؛ 

بأن يكون العمل على منهاج رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وهديه القويم، 

كما قال تعالى: 
{وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 
وَمَا  نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا}

 [الحشر: من الآية7] . 

فالأعمال لا اعتبار  لها 
إلا إذا كانت على الوجه الذي رسمه الشرع.

 روت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي  الله عنها 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

"من أحدث في أمرنا هذا
 ما  ليس منه،
 فهو رد" ( 1 ).

وكل عمل بلا متابعة،
 فإنه لا يزيد عامله إلا بُعدا من الله؛

 فإن الله عز وجل
 إنما يُعبد بأمره،
 لا بالأهواء،
 ولا الآراء.
**`````````````````````*
*1 -صحيح البخاري، كتاب الصلح،
 باب إذا اصطلحوا على  جور، فالصلح مردود.

 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الأقضية، 
باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة،  ورد محدثات الأمور.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والمسلك الحسن 
ليس في إخلاص العمل لله عز وجل فحسب،
 ولا في متابعة الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط، 
بل في مجموعهما معًا،

 فإن الله عز وجل ذكر العمل  الصالح،
 فقال: 
{فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبّهِ
 فَلْيَعْمَلْ  عَمَلًا صَالِحًا
 وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبّهِ أَحَدًا}

[الكهف: من  الآية 110] ،

 والعمل الصالح هو
 الخالص الصواب،
 فإذا جمع العمل هذين  الشرطين، 
كان عبادة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء**
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
**``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*والعبادة تتعدد وتتنوع
 لتشمل حياة الإنسان المسلم كلها،
 وفي هذه الأمثلة بيان لذلك:

1- الله  عز وجل لم يقصر وصف الصلاح 
على العبادات المخصوصة، 
بل جعله شاملا لأعمال  أخرى

 يقول عز وجل: 

{ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ لا يُصِيبُهُمْ ظَمَأٌ
 وَلا نَصَبٌ  وَلا مَخْمَصَةٌ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ
 وَلا يَطَأُونَ مَوْطِئًا يُغِيظُ  الْكُفَّارَ 
وَلا يَنَالُونَ مِنْ عَدُوّ نَيْلًا 
إِلَّا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ  بِهِ عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ، 
وَلا  يُنْفِقُونَ نَفَقَةً صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً
 وَلا يَقْطَعُونَ وَادِيًا إِلَّا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ 
لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ}

 [التوبة: 120-121] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه أن ناسا  قالوا:
 يا رسول اللهّ!
 ذهب أهل الدثور بالأجور، 
يصلون كما نصلي، ويصومون  كما نصوم،
 ويتصدقون بفضول أموالهم.

 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "أو ليس قد جعل  الله لكم ما تصدقون به:
 إن بكل تسبيحة صدقة،
 وكل تكبيرة صدقة،
 وكل تحميدة  صدقة،
 وكل تهليلة صدقة،
 وأمر بالمعروف صدقة،
 ونهي عن المنكر صدقة،
 وفي بضع  أحدكم صدقة".

 قالوا: يا رسول الله! أيأتي أحدنا شهوته،
 ويكون له فيها أجر؟

 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "أرأيتم لو وضعها في حرام، أكان عليها فيها وزر؛ 
فكذلك إذا وضعها في الحلال، 
كان له أجر" ( 1 )


**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الزكاة، 
باب بيان أن اسم الصدقة يقع على كل نوع من المعروف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
** فأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن باب العبادة واسع،
 يدخل فيه التسبيح،  والتحميد،
 والتكبير والتهليل،
 والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

 حتى إتيان  الرجل امرأته 
جعل فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقة؛ 
لأن في الكف عن  المعصية 
ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز وجل أجر وعبادة،

 إذ بإتيان الرجل امرأته يعف  نفسه عن الحرام،
 ويعف أهله أيضا.
 فإن انضم إلى ذلك نية إنجاب الذرية  الطيبة، 
وتربيتها التربية الحسنة،
 وحسن رعايتهم،
 ازدادت دائرة العبادة 
بازدياد دائرة النية الصالحة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما،
 عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم 
فيما يروي عن ربه عز وجل، قال:
 قال: 

"إن الله كتب الحسنات  والسيئات، 
ثم بين ذلك فمن همَّ بحسنة فلم يعملها
 كتبها الله له عنده حسنة  كاملة، 

فإن هو همَّ بها فعملها، 
كتبها الله له عنده عشر حسنات
 إلى سبعمائة  ضعف
 إلى أضعاف كثيرة.

 ومن همَّ بسيئة فلم يعملها
 كتبها الله له عنده حسنة  كاملة،
 فإن هو همَّ بها فعملها 
كتبها الله له سيئة واحدة" ( 1 ). 

فبين صلى الله  عليه وسلم 
أن النية الطيبة وحدها،
 ولو لم يصاحبها عمل،
يؤجر الإنسان عليها. 
فالنية دائما لها أجرها.
**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الرقاق باب من هم بحسنة أو بسيئة. 

وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب إذا هم العبد بحسنة كتب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
وهكذا تتسع دائرة العبادة 
بقدر امتداد النية المقرونة بالعمل، 
حتى تشمل  حياة المسلم كلها،
 في يقظته ومنامة، 
وفي صمته وكلامه، 
وفي سعيه لمعاشه  ومعاده،
 ما دام العمل موافقا لشرع رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وما دامت نيته
ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
المطلب الثالث:

 أنواع العبادة

ذكرنا في  المطلب السابق
 أن دائرة العبادة تتسع بقدر امتداد النية
 لتشمل حياة الإنسان  كلها، 

ما دام العمل موافقا لشرع الله سبحانه وتعالى،
 وما دامت نية العامل:  ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل.

 فأعمال الإنسان كلها عبادة
 إذا جمعت شرطي قبول  العمل.
وهذه الأعمال التي حملت اسم "العبادة"
 يمكن تصنيفها ضمن أنواع متعددة:

أولا:  عبادات اعتقادية:

 وهي اعتقاد ما أخبر الله عز وجل به عن نفسه،
 وأخبر رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه؛
من أسمائه، وصفاته، وأفعاله، وملائكته،
 وكتبه،  ورسله، ولقائه، وما أشبه ذلك ( 1 ).

ودليل هذا النوع، 
قول الله عز وجل:

 {لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ  وَالْمَغْرِبِ
 وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الْآخِرِ
 وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ}

 [البقرة: 177] .
**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر تجريد التوحيد المفيد للمقريزي ص117.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثانيا: عبادات قلبية:

 وهي أعمال القلوب؛ 
كمحبة الله، 
والتوكل عليه،  والإنابة إليه،
 والخوف منه، ورجائه،
 وإخلاص الوجه له، 
والصبر على أوامره  ونواهيه وأقداره،
 والرضا به وله وعنه،
 والموالاة فيه، والمعاداة فيه،
 والإخبات إليه، والطمأنينة به،

 ونحو ذلك من أعمال القلوب
 التي لا يجوز أن  يُقصد بها
 إلا الله عز وجل ( 1 ).

ومن أدلة هذا النوع:

 قول الله عز وجل:
 {وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ}

 [المائدة: 23] ،

 وقوله سبحانه وتعالى:
 {وَأَنِيبُوا إِلَى رَبّكُمْ
 وَأَسْلِمُوا لَه} 

[الزمر: 54] ،

 وقوله عز وجل:

 {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا  وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا 
وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ
 لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}

 [آل  عمران: 200] .
**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر المصدر السابق.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثالثا: عبادات قولية: 

ومن أجلها:
 النطق بكلمة الإخلاص 
"لا إله إلا الله"،
 والدعاء إلى الله والذب عنه،
 والقيام بذكره عز وجل،
 وتبليغ دينه، 
وقراءة  القرآن، ونحو ذلك ( 1 ).

ومن أدلة هذا النوع:

 قول الله عز وجل: 
{ادْعُ إِلَى  سَبِيلِ رَبّكَ
 بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ
 وَجَادِلْهُمْ  بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ} 

[النحل: 125] ،

 وقوله سبحانه وتعالى:

 {فَإِذَا  قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ 
فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ 
مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ}

 [النحل: 98] ،

 وقوله عز وجل: 
{ وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي 
أَسْتَجِبْ  لَكُم }

 [غافر: 60] .
**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر المصدر السابق.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
رابعًا: عبادات بدنية:

 وتشمل أعمال الجوارح ؛ 
من صلاة، وجهاد، وحج،
 ونقل  الأقدام إلى الجمعة والجماعات،
 ومساعدة العاجز،
والإحسان إلى الخلق،
 ونحو  ذلك ( 1 ).

ومن أدلة هذا النوع:

 قول الله تعالى: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا ارْكَعُوا وَاسْجُدُوا
 وَاعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمْ 
وَافْعَلُوا  الْخَيْرَ 
لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}

 [الحج: 77] ، 

وقوله جل جلاله: 

{ثُمَّ  لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ
وَلْيُوفُوا نُذُورَهُمْ
وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  ا  بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ}

[ بالحج: 29] ،

 وقوله سبحانه وتعالى: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ
 فَاسَعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ
 وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ 
ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ  لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ}

 [الجمعة: 9] .
**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر المصدر السابق ص 118.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
خامسا: عبادات مالية:

 وتشمل إخراج الزكاة من المال،
امتثالا لأمر الله،
 والوفاء بالنذر،
 والجهاد بالمال في سبيل الله عز وجل.

ومن  أدلة هذا النوع:

 قول الله عز وجل:

 {وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا  الزَّكَاةَ 
وَمَا تُقَدّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ 
تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ
 إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ}

 [البقرة: 110] ،

 وقوله  سبحانه وتعالى:

 {انْفِرُوا خِفَافًا وَثِقَالًا
 وَجَاهِدُوا  بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ 
ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ  لَكُمْ 
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ}

[التوبة: 41] ،

 وقول الله عز وجل:
 {يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ 
وَيَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا كَانَ شَرُّهُ مُسْتَطِيرًا}

 [الإنسان: 7] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
إذًا العبادة تشمل جميع مجالات الحياة، 
بل تشمل الحياة بأسرها؛ 

فالحياة،  والمحيا، والممات
 لله رب العالمين 
لا شريك له،

 كما قال سبحانه:

 {قُلْ إِنَّ  صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي
 لِلَّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ ، 
لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ 
وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ}

 [ الأنعام: 162-163 ] .
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
المطلب الرابع:

 أركان العبادة وأصولها

تقوم العبادة على أركان، 
باجتماعها يحصل كمال العبودية 
لله عز وجل ( 1 ).

وهذه  الأركان هي:
المحبة ،
و الرجاء،
 و الخوف ،
 التي يجب اجتماعها، 
ولا يجوز إهمال  واحد منها،

 كما قال علماؤنا رحمهم الله: 

من عبد الله بالحب وحده فهو زنديق، 
 ومن عبده بالرجاء وحده فهو مرجئ، 
ومن عبده بالخوف وحده فهو حروري،

 ومن  عبده بالحب والخوف والرجاء 
فهو مؤمن موّحد ( 2 ).
** 

**```````````````````````*
*1 - انظر معارج الصعود إلى تفسير سورة هود للشنقيطي ص136.

2 - انظر: العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ص161-162.

 وتوحيد الألوهية لمحمد الحمد ص37.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ويمكن بيان هذه الأركان في الوقفات التالية:

الوقفة الأولى: 
مع الركن الأول: 
محبة الله عز وجل:

المحبة أصل دين الإسلام، 
وهي نعمة لا يدركها إلا من تفيأ ظلالها، 
ولذة لا يعرف حلاوتها إلا من تذوقها.

1- المراد بها:

 يُراد بها 
محبة المعبود جل جلاله، 
المتضمنة تقديم مراده عز وجل على كل شيء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- مقاماتها: 

مقامات العبادة ثلاثة؛ 
التكميل والتفريغ، ودفع الضد.

وقد  جمعها قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاوة  الإيمان:
 أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما،

 وأن يحب المرء
لا يحبه  إلا لله،

**و**أن يكره أن يعود في الكفر 
بعد إذ أنقذه الله منه 
كما يكره أن  يقذف في النار" ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - تقدم تخريجه في ص75 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فـ "ما يجده المؤمن الواجد من حلاوة الإيمان
" تتبع كمال محبة العبد لله،

 وذلك بثلاثة أمور:
 تكميل هذه المحبة، وتفريعها، ودفع ضدها.

فتكميلها: 
 أن يكون الله ورسوله 
أحب إليه مما سواهما؛

 فإن محبة الله ورسوله
 لا يكتفي  فيها بأصل الحب،
 بل لا بد أن يكون الله ورسوله 
أحب إليه مما سواهما ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- العبودية لابن تيمية ص159-160.
 وانظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 369.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وقد دل على هذا المقام 

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 
" لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى
 أكون أحب إليه 
من والده وولده والناس أجمعين " ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، 
باب حب الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم من الإيمان.

 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان:
 باب وجوب محبة رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وتفريغها:
 أن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا الله.

ودفع ضدها:
 أن يكره ضد الإيمان 
أعظم من كراهته الإلقاء في النار ( 1 )؛
 لأن من محبة الله بغض ما يبغضه،
 وأعظم ذلك الكفر.


**````````````````````*
*1- العبودية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ص160.
 وانظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 369.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- علاماتها: 

للمحبة علامتان، هما:

 اتّباع الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،

والجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**اتّباع الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم؛

 فمن كان محبا لله،
 لزم أن يتبــع الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

فيصدّقه فيما أخبر، 
ويطيعه فيما أمر، 
ويتأسى به فيما  فعل ( 1 ).

 وقد أمر الله عز وجل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يقول لأمته: 

{قُلْ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 
فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ}

 [آل عمران: 31] ؛ 

فليست المحبة مجرد دعوى باللسان؛
 بل لا بد أن يصاحبها  الاتّباع لرسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
والسير على هداه.

**```````````````````````*
*1- المصدر السابق ص126-127.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل:

 فمن كان محبا لله،
 لزمه أن يجاهد في سبيله؛

 "لأن الجهاد حقيقته
 الاجتهاد في حصول ما يحبه الله
 من الإيمان والعمل  الصالح،
 ومن دفع ما يبغضه الله 
من الكفر والفسوق والعصيان" ( 1 ).

 وقد قال  تعالى: 

{قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ 
وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ
 وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا 
وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا
 وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا 
أَحَبَّ  إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ
 فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ} 

[التوبة: 24] .

فتوعد من كان أهله وماله أحب إليه
 من الله ورسوله والجهاد في سبيله 
بهذا الوعيد ( 2 ).

**```````````````````````*
*1- العبودية لابن تيمية ص127.
 وانظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 361.

2- العبودية لابن تيمية ص127.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**وحقيقة محبة الله عز وجل
 لا تتم إلا بموالاته عز وجل؛ 

أي بموافقته فيما يحب  ويكره؛
 فيحب العبد ما يحبه الله ، 
ويبغض ما يبغضه الله عز وجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**الوقفة الثانية: 
مع الركن الثاني:
الرجاء:

1- ارتباط  الرجاء بالمحبة:

على حسب المحبة وقوتها يكون الرجاء؛
 فكل محبّ راجٍ  بالضرورة؛
 لأن محبته لله عز وجل 
تحمله على أن يرجو ما عنده 
سبحانه وتعالى ( 1 ).

*
*2- المراد بالرجاء:
 
أن يرجو العبد ما عند 
مولاه  عز وجل 
من الأجر، والثواب، والرحمة، والمغفرة؛ 

فالعابد والمطيع يرجو الأجر  والثواب والقبول، 
والتائب يرجو الرحمة ومغفرة الذنوب.

وهذا الرجاء ينبغي  أن يكون 
بلا يأس من روح الله، 
ولا قنوط من رحمته عز وجل؛

 لأن الله تعالى  ذم الأمرين،
 فقال: 
{إِنَّهُ لا يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ 
إِلَّا  الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}

 [يوسف: 87] ، 

وقال: 
{وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ مِنْ  رَحْمَةِ رَبّهِ إِلَّا الضَّالُّون}

 [الحجر: 56] .

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 2/ 44.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**3- المطلوب فيه:

 المطلوب في الرجاء كماله وغايته؛
 فيرتقي العبد في الرجاء صعدا؛ 

من رجاء يبعث على الاجتهاد في أداء العبادة
 طمعا فيما يؤمله من ثواب،

 إلى رجاء يقدم فيه لزوم الأحكام الدينية 
على ما  تستلذه النفس وتميل إليه،

 إلى رجاء لقاء الخالق سبحانه وتعالى ( 1 )، 

كما قال عز  وجل: 
{فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبّهِ 
فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا  صَالِحًا
وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبّهِ أَحَدًا}

 [الكهف: 110] ،

 {مَنْ  كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ 
فَإِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ لَآتٍ 
وَهُوَ  السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}

 [العنكبوت: 5] .


*
*4- من أسباب حصول الرجاء:
 يحصل الرجاء بأمور، منها ( 2 ).

أ- شهود كرم الله تعالى وإنعامه،
وإحسانه إلى عبادة.

ب- صدق الرغبة 
فيما عند الله عز وجل 
من الثواب والنعيم.

ج- التسلح بصالح العمل،
 والمسابقة في الخيرات.
*


*``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر المصدر السابق 2/ 54-56.

**2 - انظر المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية 
للدكتور إبراهيم البريكان ص140.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**5- من الأدلة على الرجاء:

تقدم آنفا دليلان، هما:

 قوله عز وجل: 

{فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبّهِ
 فَلْيَعْمَلْ  عَمَلًا صَالِحًا
 وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبّهِ أَحَدًا}

 [الكهف: 110]  ، 

{مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ 
فَإِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ لَآتٍ  وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}

 [العنكبوت: 5] .
**
**وثمة أدلة أخرى، منها:

أ- قول الله عز وجل:

 {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا 
وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ
 أُولَئِكَ  يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ 
وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}

 [البقرة: 218] .

ب- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " يقول الله عز وجل:
 أنا عند ظن عبدي بي " ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب التوحيد، 
باب قول الله تعالى: {أَنْزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ} .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ج- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

" لا يموت أحدكم إلا
وهو يحسن الظن بربه " ( 1 ).

فالله  عز وجل عند ظن عبده.
 وعلى العبد أن يحسن الظن بربه
 كي لا يصيبه القنوط من  رحمة الله، 
ولا اليأس من روحه عز وجل؛ 
فيبقى متطلعًا لما عند الله من الثواب  العظيم، 
راغـبًا في نيل ما ادخره لعباده المؤمنين 
من النعيم المقيم.

**````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الجنة وصفة نعيمها وأهلها، 
باب الأمر بحسن الظن بالله تعالى عند الموت.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**الوقفة الثالثة: 
مع الركن الثالث:

 الخوف من الله عز وجل

1- ارتباط  الخوف بالرجاء:

 الخوف مستلزم للرجاء،
 والرجاء مستلزم للخوف؛
 فكل راجٍ خائف ،
وكل خائف راجٍ ؛

 فكل راج خائف من فوات مرجوه، 
وكل خائف يرجو عفو ربه  ومغفرته،

 والخوف بلا رجاء
 يعتبر يأسا من روح الله 
وقنوطا من رحمته ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 2/ 53.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**2- المراد بالخوف:

 أن يخاف العبد مولاه عز وجل 
أن  يصيبه بعقاب عاجل، أو آجل،
 فيصيبه في الدنيا بما يشاء -سبحانه- من مصيبة،
 أو مرض، أو قتل،
 أو نحو ذلك بقدرته ومشيئته.

**وهذا الخوف لا يجوز تعلقه بغير الله أصلا؛ 
لأن هذا من لوازم الإلهية؛

 فمن  اتخذ مع الله ندا يخافه هذا الخوف،
 فهو مشرك ( 1 )؛

 لأن الخوف عبودية القلب،
 فلا  يصلح إلا الله.

ويتبــع هذا الخوف:

 الخوف مما توعد الله به العصاة في  الآخرة،
 من النكال والعذاب 

يقول تعالى: 
{ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامِي 
وَخَافَ وَعِيد}

 [إبراهيم: من الآية14] .

وهذا الخوف من أعلى مراتب الإيمان؛ 
وإنما يكون محمودا
 إذا لم يوقع في القنوط من رحمة الله،
 أو اليأس من روحه سبحانه وتعالى ( 2 ).

**``````````````````*
*1- انظر تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص484.

2- انظر المرجع نفسه ص486.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**والمطلوب في هذا الخوف: 

ما يحجز العبد عن المعاصي، 
ويبعده عن مخالفة أوامر الله.

يقول العلامة ابن القيم -رحمه الله:
 وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 -قدس الله روحه- يقول:
 الخوف المحمود: 
ما حَجَزك عن محارم الله ( 1 ).

*
*3- سبب نقص الخوف من الله في نفس العبد:

 إذا نقص  الخوف من الله عز وجل في نفس العبد؛
 فذلك لنقص معرفته بربه عز وجل؛ 
فإن  أعرف الناس بالله
 أخشاهم له سبحانه.

وكلما ازدادت معرفة العبد بربه،
كلما  ازداد له خشية.

 يقول الله عز وجل: 

{ إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاء}

 [فاطر: من الآية28] ،

**``````````````````*
*1- مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 55.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "والله إني لأرجو أن أكون أخشاكم لله،
 وأعلمكم  بما أتقي" ( 1 )، 

ويقول:

 "إن أتقاكم وأعلمكم بالله أنا" ( 2 )،

 ويقول:
 " فوالله إني  أعلمهم  بالله، 
وأشدهم له خشية " ( 3 )؛

 فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلمنا بالله عز  وجل،
 وأشدنا خشية له؛ 
فكلما ازدادت المعرفة بالله،
 ازدادت الخشية له عز  وجل،

 وكذلك العكس؛ 
 كلما نقصت المعرفة بالله،
 قلَّ الخوف منه ( 4 ).
** 
**`````````````````````
1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الصيام، 
باب صحة من طلع عليه الفجر وهو جنب.

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا أعلمكم بالله".

*
*3 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الاعتصام، 
باب ما يكره من التعمق والتنازع والغلو في الدين والبدع.

4 - لاحظ: أن الخشية أخص من الخوف؛ 
فإن خشية العلماء لله، هي خوف مقرون بمعرفة.
 وانظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 549.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**4- حكم الخوف من الله عز وجل:

 الخوف من الله عز وجل 
من أجلّ منازل الطريق،
 وأنفعها للقلب، 
وهو فرض على كل أحد ( 1 ).
*
* 
*
*5- من الأدلة على هذا الركن:

أ- آيات يأمر  الله بها عباده 
بالخوف منه وخشيته عز وجل.

 يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: 

 {إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ 
فَلا  تَخَافُوهُمْ 
وَخَافُونِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ }

[آل عمران: 175] .

ويقول  سبحانه وتعالى:

{ فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ 
وَاخْشَوْنِ }

[المائدة: من  الآية44] ؛ 

فأمر [ سبحانه ] بالخوف منه،
 وجعل ذلك شرطا في تحقيق الإيمان.

**`````````````````````
1 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 548.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ب- آيات يمدح الله بها عباده ويثني عليهم 
بسبب عملهم بهذا الركن.

يقول  الله عز وجل مثنيا على عباده المؤمنين: 

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ  خَشْيَةِ رَبّهِمْ مُشْفِقُون}

 [المؤمنون: 57] ،

 إلى أن قال: 

{أُولَئِكَ  يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ 
وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُون}

 [المؤمنون: 61] . 

ومدح أنبياء عليهم السلام بهذه العبادة؛ 
فقال:

 { إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ 
وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا 
وَكَانُوا  لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ }

 [الأنبياء: من الآية90] .

 ومدح ملائكته بقوله:
{ يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ 
وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ}

 [النحل: 50] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ج- آيات يخبر فيها عز وجل 
عن جزاء من عبده بهذا الركن، 

يقول الله عز وجل: 

 {وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبّهِ جَنَّتَان} 

[الرحمن: 46] ،

 ويقول سبحانه: 

{وَلَنُسْكِنَنَّ  كُمُ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ 
ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَافَ  مَقَامِي 
وَخَافَ وَعِيدِ}

 [ابراهيم: 14] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**عبادة الله عز وجل 
بهذه الأركان مجتمعة:

تقدم أن أهل السنة والجماعة
يعبدون الله عز وجل
 بأركان العبادة الثلاثة مجتمعة،
 ولا يلغون أي ركن  منها ( 1 ).

 وتقدم أنهم يوازنون بينها،
 بحيث لا يطغى جانب منها على الآخر ( 2 )؛

 فكما  أن المسلم يعبد ربه عز وجل حبًا له،
وطمعًا في جنته،
ورجاء لثوابه؛

 فإنه  كذلك
يعبده عز وجل
خشيةً له،
وحذرًا من ناره،
وخوفًا من عقابه.

**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر ص97 من هذا الكتاب.

2 - انظر ص41 من هذا الكتاب
 وانظر إيثار الحق على الخلق لابن المرتضى ص391-392.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**وما أجمل كلمات العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله،
 التي يخبر فيها عن اجتماع هذه  الأركان القلبية،
 ويتحدث عن منزلة كل واحد منها،
 فيقول:

 "القلب في سيره  إلى الله عز وجل بمنزلة الطائر. 
فالمحبة رأسه،
والخوف والرجاء جناحاه.

 فمتى  سلم الرأس والجناحان،
 فالطائر جيد الطيران.

 ومتى قطع الرأس مات الطائر.
 ومتى فقد الجناحان،
 فهو عرضة لكل صائد وكاسر" 

إلى أن قال:

 "أكمل الأحوال: 
اعتدال الرجاء والخوف،
 وغلبة الحب؛
 فالمحبة هي المركب، 
والرجاء حادٍ، 
والخوف  سائق،
 والله الموصل بمنّه وكرمه" ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 554.*

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

بوركتم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**الباب الثاني:

 ما يضاد هذا التوحيد
 أو ينافي كماله

تمهيد:
بعد أن تحدثنا في الباب الأول عن التوحيد،
 ناسب أن نتكلم في هذا الباب عن ضده؛ 
إذ بضدها تتميز الأشياء.

والشرك، والكفر، والنفاق شر كلها، 
ومعرفتنا سبب لتوقيها،
 كما قال الشاعر:

عرفت الشر لا للشر لكن لتوقيه ...
 ومن لا يعرف الشر من الناس يقع فيه

وقبله  قال الصحابي الجليل حذيفة بن اليمان
 رضي الله عنه:

 "كان الناس يسألون رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن الخير،
 وكنت أسأله عن الشر؛
 مخافة أن يدركني" ( 1 ).

*
*من أجل ذا كان الحديث في هذا الباب
 عن أضداد الخير؛
 عن الشرك الذي هو ضد  التوحيد،
 وعن الكفر الذي هو ضد الإسلام،
 وعن النفاق الذي هو ضد الإيمان،
 كي  تحذر وتتقي.

**`````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب المناقب، باب علامات النبوة في الإسلام.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإمارة، باب وجوب ملازمة جماعة المسلمين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**فأقول -ومن الله التوفيق:

 الإنسان خُلق على
فطرة التوحيد والإسلام ( 1 )،
 ولو  تركت هذه الفطرة بعيدة عن المؤثرات،
 لاستمر صاحبها على لزومها.

وإذا تدخلت المؤثرات في هذه الفطرة، 
فإنها قد تنحرف عن الخط المستقيم،
 وعن الهدي الرباني،
 إذا تضافر لذلك جملة من عوامل الانحراف.

وإذا وجد الانحراف؛
 فإنه سيأخذ صورا ثلاثة، هي:
1- الشرك.
2- الكفر.
3- النفاق.

ولنا وقفات مع كل واحد من هذه الانحرافات 
في الفصول القادمة إن شاء الله.


**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر ص49-51 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**الفصل الأول:
الشرك، وأنواعه
المبحث الأول:
 معنى الشرك

معنى الشرك لغة:

الشرك في اللغة:
 اسم للشيء الذي يكون بين أكثر من واحد؛
 بحيث لا ينفرد به أحدهم.

تقول:
 قد اشترك الرجلان، وتشاركا،
 وشارك أحدهما الآخر،

 وتقول:
 اشتركنا وتشاركنا  في كذا، 
ورغبنا في شرككم، أي في مشاركتكم،

 وشركه في الأمر يشركه:
 إذا دخل  معه فيه، 

**وأشرك بالله:
** جعل له شريكا،
 فهو مشرك ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص328. 
وتهذيب اللغة  للأزهري 10/ 16.
 والقاموس المحيط للفيروزأبادي ص1220. 
ولسان العرب لابن  منظور 10/ 448. 
وتاج العروس للزبيدي 7/ 148.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**معنى الشرك في الشرع:

يُعرَّف الشرك شرعا بأنه:
 "صرف حق من حقوق الله لغيره"( 1 )،

 أو
** "مساواة غير الله بالله 
**فيما هو حق لله" ( 2 ).

وحق الله: 

كل ما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله؛
 فلا يطلب إلا منه عز وجل.
 فإذا طُلب من غيره،
 كان صرفا لخصائص الله لغيره ( 3 ).

فمن  صرف شيئا من أسماء الله وصفاته 
-التي تثبت لله على ما يليق به-
 لغير الله،

 أو صرف شيئا من أنواع العبادة لغير الله،

 أو اعتقد أن هناك ربا ومدبرا غير  الله،

أو صرف شيئا من خصائص الربوبية 
لغير الله عز وجل

 فقد جعل ذاك الذي  صرف له 
شريكا لله سبحانه وتعالى ( 4 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1 - أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/ 614.
2 - شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن بن علي عواجي ص13.
3 - انظر أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/ 614.
4 - انظر الأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة للشيخ صالح الأطرم ص28.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**المبحث الثاني: 
أنواع الشرك

تمهيد: 

الشرك قد يكون أكبر، وقد يكون أصغر،
 وهو ينقسم ثلاثة أقسام،
 بالنسبة إلى  أنواع التوحيد، 

وكل منها قد يكون أكبر وأصغر مطلقا، 

وقد يكون أكبر بالنسبة  إلى ما هو أصغر منه، 
ويكون أصغر بالنسبة إلى ما هو أكبر منه ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص43.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**يقول الشيخ أحمد بن حجر آل بوطامي:

 الشرك نوعان: أكبر وأصغر؛
 فمن خلص  منهما، وجبت له الجنة،
 ومن مات على الأكبر وجبت له النار؛

 فالشرك الأكبر:
 كالسجود، والنذر لغير الله،

والأصغر:
 كالرياء، 
والحلف بغير الله
 إذا لم  يقصد تعظيم المخلوق كتعظيم الله ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1 - تطهير الجنان والأركان عن درن الشرك والكفران
 لأحمد آل بوطامي ص38-39.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**فالشرك -إذًا- نوعان:
أكبر، وأصغر.

ولكي يكون المسلم على حذر من الوقوع  في أي منهما،
 وحتى لا يحكم بالشرك على من لم يقع فيه؛
 فلا بد له من معرفة  الفرق بين النوعين،
 ومن هذه الفروق ( 1 ):

1- الأكبر كفر، 
والأصغر أكبر الكبائر بعد الشرك الأكبر.

2- الأكبر يخرج صاحبه من الملة،
والأصغر لا يخرجه،
 وهو يتنافى
 مع كمال التوحيد.

3- الأكبر محبط للأعمال كلها، 
والأصغر يحبط ما خالط أصله،
 أو غلب على العمل.

4- الأكبر  موجب للخلود في النار؛
 فصاحبه إن مات عليه، 
فهو خالد مخلد في النار أبدا، 
والأصغر لا يوجب ذلك،
 فإن دخلها فهو كسائر مرتكبي الكبائر.

5- الأكبر يُحل النفوس والأموال،
والأصغر لا يُحل ذلك.

6- الأكبر  لا يغفر لصاحبه إن مات عليه،
والأصغر يدخل صاحبه تحت الموازنة؛ 
فإن حصل  معه حسنات راجحة على ذنوبه دخل الجنة، 
وإلا دخل النار، 
ومآله الخروج منها. 

**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر هذه الفروق في الكتب التالية: 
شرح نواقض  التوحيد لحسن عواجي ص26. 
والأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة للشيخ صالح الأطرم  ص30. 
والمجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 23-33،
 والإخلاص والشرك الأصغر  لعبد العزيز العبد اللطيف ص34-38، 
وبعض أنواع الشرك الأصغر للدكتور عواد  المعتق ص14-15، 
والدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 338.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**وبيان نوعي الشرك يمكن في المطلبين التاليين:

المطلب الأول:
الشرك الأكبر
أولا:
 تعريف  الشرك الأكبر:

 يعرف الشرك الأكبر بأنه:
 إثبات شريك لله عز وجل
 في خصائصه ؛  
فيجعل الإنسان ندًا لله في ربوبيته،
 أو في ألوهيته،
 أو في أسمائه وصفاته ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: معارج القبول للشيخ حافظ الحكمي 2/ 483. 
وفتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 1/ 516-517.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثانيا:
 حكم الشرك الأكبر،
 مع الدليل:

1- الشرك  الأكبر يخرج من الملة، 
وصاحبه حلال الدم والمال،

 يقول الله سبحانه عن  المشركين:
 {فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ 
فَاقْتُلُوا  الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ
 وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ  وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ
 فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ 
فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}

 [التوبة: 5] ، 

ويقول عنهم: 
{فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ 
فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدّينِ 
وَنُفَصّلُ الْآياتِ  لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [التوبة: 11] ،

 ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
 "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس
حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله
 وأن محمد رسول الله،
 ويقيموا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة؛
 فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم
 إلا بحق  الإسلام،
 وحسابهم على الله" ( 1 ).

*
*2- الشرك الأكبر يحبط جميع العمل.

 يقول الله عز  وجل:

 {ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ
 وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ
 مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}

 [الأنعام:  88] ،
 
ويقول سبحانه: 

{وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكَ
 لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ
 وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ} 

[الزمر: 65] .

**``````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان باب: فإن تابوا  وأقاموا الصلاة.

 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب الأمر بقتال الناس حتى  يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله. واللفظ للبخاري.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**3- الشرك الأكبر لا يغفر لصاحبه إن مات عليه،

 يقول الله عز وجل: 

{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 
وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ}

 [النساء: 48، 116] .

 أما إن  تاب قبل الموت،
 فإن الله يتوب عليه،

 كما قال سبحانه: 

{قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ 
وَإِنْ  يَعُودُوا فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّتُ الْأَوَّلِينَ}

 [لأنفال: 38] .

**4- صاحب الشرك الأكبر في الآخرة
خالد مخلد في  النار.

 يقول الله عز وجل:

 {إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
 فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ 
وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ
 وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ  مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ}

 [المائدة: من الآية72] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثالثا:
 أقسام الشرك الأكبر: 

ينقسم الشرك الأكبر
 إلى ثلاثة أقسام 
بالنسبة إلى أنواع التوحيد:

1- شرك في الربوبية.
2- شرك في الأسماء والصفات.
3- شرك في الألوهية.

**وبيان هذه الأقسام يمكن في المسائل التالية:

المسألة الأولى من أقسام الشرك الأكبر:
 الشرك في الربوبية

الشرك في الربوبية أحد أقسام الشرك الأكبر، 
وهو شرك يتعلق بذات الله عز وجل.

أولا: تعريفه

هو صرف خصائص الربوبية كلها،
 أو بعضها لغير الله عز وجل،
 أو تعطيله عز وجل عنها بالكلية.

وخصائص الربوبية
 هي:
التفرد بالخلق، والرزق، 
والإحياء، والإماتة،
 والإعطاء والمنع، 
والضر، والنفع، 
وغير ذلك.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثانيا: نوعاه

الشرك في الربوبية 
نوعان؛
 شرك تعطيل، وشرك تمثيل.

1- شرك التعطيل:

تعريفه:
 هو تعطيل المصنوع عن صانع،
وتعطيل الصانع عن أفعاله 
ويكون ذلك بتعطيل خصائص الربوبية،
وإنكار أن يكون 
الله رب العالمين ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي لابن القيم ص231.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ومن الأمثلة عليه ( 1 ):

 شرك فرعون الذي عطَّل الربوبية ظاهرا؛ 
{قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ  وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِين}

 [الشعراء: 23] ،

 وقال لهامان: 

{يَا هَامَانُ  ابْنِ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَابَ،
 أَسْبَابَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ
فَأَطَّلِعَ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى
 وَإِنّي لَأَظُنُّهُ  كَاذِبًا} 

[غافر: 36-37] .

ومن هذا الشرك ( 2 ):

شرك أهل وحدة الوجود؛
 كابن  عربي، وابن سبعين،
 وغيرهم الذين يقولون:
 إن الخالق عين المخلوق؛

فعطَّلوا الله  عز وجل 
عن أن يكون رب العالمين، 
ولم يفرّقوا بين رب ، وعبد. .


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر تجريد التوحيد المفيد للمقريزي ص69.

2- انظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 315.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- شرك التمثيل:

تعريفه: 

هو التسوية بين الله وخلقه في شيء من خصائص الربوبية،

 أو نسبتها إلى غيره عز وجل ( 1 ).

ومن الأمثلة عليه ( 2 ): 

شرك النصارى 

الذين اتخذوا معه أربابا، فجعلوه ثالث ثلاثة؛

وشرك المجوس 

القائلين بأن للعالم ربين أحدهما خالق للخير، والآخر خالق للشر؛

 وشرك الصابئة

 الذين زعموا أن الكواكب هي المدبرة لأمر العالم؛

 وشرك القدرية "مجوس هذه الأمة"

 القائلين بأن كل إنسان يخلق فعل نفسه؛

 وشرك عباد القبور 

الذين يزعم أن أرواح الأولياء تتصرف بعد الموت، فتقضى الحاجات،

 وتفرج الكربات، وتنصر من دعاها، 

وتحفظ من لاذ بحماها.

 ومثلهم مزاعم غلاة الصوفية في الأولياء:

 أنهم ينفعون، ويضرون، ويتصرفون في الأكوان إلخ.

==============
1- انظر المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية للدكتور إبراهيم البريكان ص147.

2- انظر: تجريد التوحيد المفيد للمقريزي ص55-57، 70.
والجواب الكافي لابن القيم 231-232.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**المسألة الثانية
 من أقسام الشرك الأكبر:
 الشرك في الأسماء والصفات

أولا: تعريفه

هو  التسوية بين الله والخلق 
في شيء من الأسماء والصفات؛

 بأن يجعل لله عز وجل  ندًا في أسمائه وصفاته؛
 فيسميه بأسماء الله،
 أو يصفه بصفاته ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 1/ 516.
 والمدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية للبريكان ص147.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثانيا: نوعاه

الشرك في الأسماء والصفات نوعان؛
 شرك تشبيه، وشرك اشتقاق.

1- شرك التشبيه:

تعريفه: 

هو أن يثبت لله تعالى في أسمائه وصفاته من الخصائص،
مثل ما يثبت للمخلوق من ذلك ( 1 ).

ومن الأمثلة عليه: 
قول القائل: 
إن يدي الله مثل أيدي المخلوقين، 
واستواؤه على عرشه كاستوائهم، 
ونحو ذلك . ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتح رب البرية بتلخيص الحموية
 للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص20-21.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**2- شرك الاشتقاق:

تعريفه:

 هو أن يشتق من أسماء الله عز وجل المختصة به اسما،
 ويسمى به غيره.

وهذا من الإلحاد في أسمائه سبحانه وتعالى ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 -انظر فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 1/ 516.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ومن الأمثلة عليه: 

ما فعله المشركون من اشتقاق أسماء
 لآلهتهم الباطلة 
من  أسماء الإله الحق
 سبحانه وتعالى:

 {وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى  فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا
 وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ 
سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} 

[الأعراف: 180] ،

 فـ "يلحدون": أي  يشركون ( 1 )،

 قال ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-:
 "اشتقوا العزى من العزيز،
 واشتقوا  اللات من الله"( 2 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه عبد الرزاق، وعبد بن حميد، وابن جرير عن قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي.
 "انظر الدر المنثور في التفسير المأثور للسيوطي 3/ 272".

2 - أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم، عن ابن عباس. "الدر المنثور 3/ 271".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**المسألة الثالثة 
من أقسام الشرك الأكبر:
 الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد

أولا:  تعريفه: 

هو أن يجعل لله ندًا في العبادة،
 أو في التشريــع؛ 

فيصرف العبد لغير  الله شيئا من أنواع العبادة 
التي تصرف لله، 
أو يتخذ غيره مشرّعا من دونه،
 أو  شريكا له عز وجل في التشريع( 1 ).

*
*ثانيا: أنواعه:

 الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد
 على أنواع، منها:

1- شرك الدعاء.

2- شرك الشفاعة.

3- شرك النية والإرادة والقصد.

4- شرك الطاعة.

5- شرك المحبة.

6- شرك الخوف.

 

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 1/ 516.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**من أنواع الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد:

أولا: 
شرك الدعاء

أولا: تعريفه: 

هو دعاء غير الله؛ 
من الأنبياء، والأولياء، وغيرهم،
 فيما لا يقدر عليه 
إلا  الله عز وجل؛ 

فمن دعا،
 أو استغاث ( 1 )،
أو استعان ( 2 )،
 أو استعاذ بغير الله، 
فيما  لا يقدر عليه إلا الله؛

من طلب رزق،
 أو شفاء مريض،
 أو إحياء ميت،
 أو غير  ذلك؛
 فقد أشرك مع الله غيره،
سواء أكان ذلك الغير نبيا،
 أو وليا،
 أو جنيا،
 أو غير ذلك من المخلوقات ( 3 ) .


**`````````````````````*
*1 - استغاث: أي طلب الغوث؛ وهو إزالة الشدة.
والفرق  بينها وبين الدعاء؛
 أن الاستغاثة تكون من المكروب،
 والدعاء يكون من المكروب  وغيره.
 "انظر تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان ص214".

2 - الاستعانة: طلب العون. وقد تكون في جلب منفعة، أو دفع مضرة.

3 - انظر: تيسير ذي الجلال والإكرام للقحطاني ص26،
 وبيان الشرك ووسائله عند علماء الحنابلة 
لمحمد بن عبد الرحمن الخميس ص14.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**يقول العلامة ابن القيم 
معددا أنواع الشرك الأكبر: 

"ومن أنواعه: 
طلب  الحوائج من الموتى،
و الاستغاثة بهم،
و التوجه إليهم.
 وهذا أصل شرك العالم؛ 

فإن الميت قد انقطع عمله، 
وهو لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا؛
فضلًا عمن استغاث  به، 
وسأله قضاء حاجته"( 1 ) .


**`````````````````````*
*1 - مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 375.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*ثانيا: 
من الأدلة على أن 
دعاء غير الله شرك:

 1- قول  الله عز وجل:

 { وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ 
لا بُرْهَانَ  لَهُ بِهِ
 فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ
 إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ  الْكَافِرُونَ }

 [المؤمنون: 117] ؛

 فهذا سيقدم على ربه، فيجازيه بأعماله،
 ولا ينيله من الفلاح شيئا؛
 لأنه كافر ( 1 ).

*
*
````````````````````
1- انظر تيسير الكريم الرحمن لابن سعدي 5/ 386.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*
*2- قول الله عز وجل:

{ وَإِذَا مَسَّ الْأِنْسَانَ  ضُرٌّ دَعَا رَبَّهُ مُنِيبًا إِلَيْهِ

 ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلَهُ نِعْمَةً  مِنْهُ
 نَسِيَ مَا كَانَ يَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ
 وَجَعَلَ لِلَّهِ  أَنْدَادًا لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ 

قُلْ تَمَتَّعْ بِكُفْرِكَ قَلِيلًا
 إِنَّكَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ }

[الزمر: 8] ؛

 فلا يغنيك ما تتمتع به،

 إذا  كان المآل النار ( 1 ).*
*
*
*
````````````````````
1- انظر تيسير الكريم الرحمن لابن سعدي 6/ 453.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثالثا: نوعاه

قبل التعرض لنوعي الشرك في الدعاء، 
يستحسن ذكر نوعي  الدعاء؛
 لأن الشرك يقع فيهما؛

 فالدعاء نوعان: 

دعاء مسألة وطلب،
ودعاء عبادة  وثناء ( 1 ).

 وفي النوعين طلب التوصل والتقرب 
إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى؛ 

سواء  أكان على وجه السؤال لله عز وجل،
والاستعاذة به، 
رغبة إليه في جلب المنافع  ودفع المضار، 
وهذا دعاء المسألة والطلب.

 أم كان على وجه عبادته عز وجل، 
وطاعته، وامتثال أمره،
 والانتهاء عن نهيه،
 وهذا دعاء العبادة والثناء ( 2 ).


**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب  الجحيم لابن تيمية 2/ 778.
 وفتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن  بن حسن آل الشيخ ص223.

2- انظر اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية 2/ 778.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحـمه الله
 عن هذين النوعين:

 "إن المعبود لا بد  أن يكون مالكا للنفع والضر؛ 
فهو يُدعى للنفع والضر دعاء مسألة،
ويُدعى خوفا  ورجاء دعاء العبادة؛
 فعُلم أن النوعين متلازمان" ( 1 ) ؛

 فمن صلى، أو صام،
 أو توجه  إلى الله عزَّ وجل 
وسأله دعاء طلب ومسألة؛ 
فهو راجٍ له،
 خائفٌ منه ( 2 ).


**`````````````````````*
*1 - مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 15/ 10-11.

2 - انظر فتاوى العقيدة للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص398.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**والله عز وجل يقول: 

{وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي 
أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ
 إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي
سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ  دَاخِرِينَ}

 [غافر: 60] ؛ 

فجعل سبحانه الدعاء عبادة.

والآن،
 وبعد أن عرفنا نوعي الدعاء،
 نقول: 
إن شرك الدعاء يقع في هذين النوعين؛
 إما شرك في المسألة والطلب،
 أو شرك في العبادة والثناء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**رابعا: 
كيف يقع الشرك في هذين النوعين ؟

إذا توجه الإنسان بواحد من هذين النوعين 
لأحد غير الله عز وجل؛ 
فقد أشرك.

فيقع الشرك في النوع الأول؛ دعاء العبادة؛
 إذا صرف العبد شيئا من العبادة
لغير الله عز وجل،

يقول فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين: 

"فمن صرف شيئا من أنواع العبادة لغير الله 
فقد كفر كفرا مخرجا عن الملة؛

 فلو ركع إنسان، أو سجد لشيء يعظمه كتعظيم الله
 في هذا الركوع أو السجود،
 لكان مشركا خارجا
 عن الإسلام ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- فتاوى العقيدة لابن عثيمين ص398.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

** ويقول الإمام أحـمد بن علي المقريزي:

 فالشرك به في الأفعال: 
كالسجود لغيره سبحانه، 
والطواف بغير البيت المحرم، 
وحلق الرأس عبودية وخضوعا لغيره( 1 ).

لأن  ذلك من خصائص الألوهية؛

 فمن سجد لغيره عز وجل، 
أو صرف له لونا من ألوان  العبادة
فقد جعله لله ندًا ( 2 )،

 كذا لو ذبح لغير الله تعظيما له،
 وتقربا إليه،
 فقد أشرك شركا أكبر؛

 لأن الذبح عبادة أمر الله عز وجل بها في قوله: 

{فَصَلّ لِرَبّكَ وَانْحَر}

 [الكوثر: 2]( 3 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- تجريد التوحيد المفيد للمقريزي ص58-59.
2 - انظر المصدر نفسه ص73.
3 - انظر المجموع الثمين من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 148-149.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
 للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
 جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
*
*ويقع الشرك في النوع الثاني؛
 دعاء المسألة والطلب، 
إذا كان المدعو ميتا،

 أو  كان السؤال في شيء
لا يقدر عليه إلا الله عز وجل؛

 فلو "كان المدعو حيا  قادرا 
على ذلك فليس بشرك؛
 كقولك:

 اسقني ماء لمن يستطيع ذلك ( 1 ).

أما إن كان المدعو ميتا،
 فإن دعاءه شرك مخرج عن الملة ( 2 ).
**```````````````````
1 -  فتاوى العقيدة لابن عثيمين ص398.

2 -  المرجع نفسه ص399.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

** على هذا يقال:
ليس دعاء المسألة والطلب كله شركا؛
 بل دعاء الإنسان لغيره
 ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام ( 1 ):

 الأول: 

أن يدعو مخلوقا بأمر من الأمور
 التي يمكن  أن يدركها بأشياء محسوسة معلومة؛
 كسؤال الفقير.
 فهذا جائز.

*
*والثاني:

 أن تدعو مخلوقًا مطلقا 
-سواء كان حيا أو ميتا-
فيما لا يقدر عليه  إلا الله؛ 

مثل:
 يا فلان! اجعل ما في بطن امرأتي ذكرا؛
 فهذا شرك أكبر؛ 

لأن  هذا من
فعل الله عز وجل
 الذي لا يستطيعه البشر،
 ولا يقدرون عليه.

 * *```````````````````*
*1- فتاوى العقيدة لابن عثيمين ص393.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**والثالث:

 أن تدعو مخلوقًا 
لا يجيب بالوسائل الحسية المعلومة؛
 كدعاء الأموات؛ 
 فهذا شرك أكبر أيضا؛
 لأن هذا لا يقدر عليه المدعو.

 ولا يقع مثل هذا النوع  من الدعاء
إلا إذا اعتقد الداعي في المدعو شيئا سريا
 يدبر به الأمور.

**
شرك الشفاعة
تمهيد:

هذا  اللون من الشرك
 نتيجة لازمة لشرك العبادة
 -أحد نوعي شرك الدعاء؛

 فمن صرف  شيئا من العبادة لغير الله عز وجل؛
 فهو إنما يفعل ذلك 
كي يشفع له هذا الغير  عند الله عز وجل،
في التجاوز عن الذنوب والسيئات،
 أو في تحقيق الآمال،  ونيل الرغبات،
ظنًا منه أن الأصنام،
 أو الأولياء،
 أو غيرهم يملكون الشفاعة.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**أولا: 
تعريف الشفاعة

تُعرَّف الشفاعة بأنها انضمام شيء إلى آخر،
 ناصرا له، وسائلا عنه ( 1 )؛

 فهي مأخوذة من شفع الشيء شفعا،
 إذا ضم مثله إليه،
 وجعله زوجا ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 171.

3 - انظر المعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين 487.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثانيا: 
الشفاعة المعنية هاهنا

الشفاعة المرادة هنا هي تلك التي تتعلق بالآخرة؛
 كطلب الشفيع مغفرة ذنوب المشفوع له،
 أو التجاوز عن سيئاته،
 أو غير ذلك.

*
*ثالثا: 
كيف يقع شرك الشفاعة ؟

يقع هذا الشرك
إذا اتخذ العبد من دون الله  أندادًا،
فصرف لهم نوعا من أنواع العبادة، 
أو كلها، 

وتوجه بهم، وتقرَّب  بعبادتهم إلى الله،
زاعمًا أن معبوداته هذه 
تشفع له عند الله،
وتقرّبه منه  زلفى.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**رابعا:
 من أدلة هذا النوع

1- قول الله عز وجل: 
 {وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ
 وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ

قُلْ أَتُنَبّئُونَ  اللَّهَ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ 
وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ 
سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى 
عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} 

[يونس: 18] ؛

 فحَكَمَ الله عز وجل  بالشرك 
على من عَبَد الشفعاء،
 أو دعاهم  بقصد الشفاعة ( 1 ).

*
*2- قول الله عز وجل: 

{ أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ 
قُلْ أَوَلَوْ كَانُوا لا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئًا 
وَلا  يَعْقِلُونَ،

 قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعًا 
لَهُ مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
 ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }

 [الزمر: 43-44] ؛

 فنفى سبحانه وتعالى 
أن تشفع لهم هذه الأنداد عند الله،
 وأخبر أن الشفاعة  لله وحده؛
 فلا يشفع أحد عنده 
إلا بإذنه.

**``````````````````*
*1- انظر تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص276.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*3- قول الله عز وجل :

{ أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ  الْخَالِصُ

 وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ

 مَا  نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى

 إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ

 إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَهْدِي 
مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ } 

[الزمر: 3] ؛

 فكذبهم وكفرهم بذلك ( 1 ).

*

*4- قول الله عز وجل:

 { قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ  زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ

لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ 

وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ 

وَمَا  لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ }

 [سبأ: 22] ؛

 فقطع الله الأسباب التي يتعلق  بها المشركون قطعا؛

 لأن المشرك إنما يتخذ معبوده
 لما يعتقد أنه يحصل له به  من النفع.

* 
*````````````````````
*
* 1 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 369.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*

*والنفع لا يكون إلا ممن فيه 
خصلة من هذه الأربع:

 إما مالك لما يريد عابده  منه؛

فإن لم يكن مالكا، 
كان شريكا للمالك،

فإن لم يكن شريكا له،
 كان معينا  له وظهيرا،

فإن لم يكن معينا ولا ظهيرا،
 كان شفيعا عنده؛

فنفى سبحانه  المراتب الأربع
 نفيا مرتبا منتقلا من الأعلى إلى ما دونه؛ 

فنفى الملك،
والشركة،
والمظاهرة،
والشفاعة التي يظنها المشرك، 

وأثبت شفاعة 
لا نصيب فيها  لمشرك،

 وهي الشفاعة بإذنه ( 1 ).

*
*خامسا:
 ما هي الشفاعة التي يقبلها الله عز وجل؟
 
الشفاعة التي تقدمت هي  الشفاعة الشركية 
التي في قلوب المشركين
المتخذين من دون الله شفعاء،
 وهي  التي نفاها الله عز وجل.

ولكنه سبحانه لم ينف الشفاعة مطلقا؛
 بل أخبر ان  هناك شفاعة مقبولة عنده؛
 وهي الشفاعة الصادرة 
عن إذنه، لمن وحدّه؛

 فالشفاعة  التي يقبلها عز وجل
 هي التي جمعت شرطين:

 أحدهما:
 إذنه سبحانه وتعالى  بالشفاعة؛
 لأن الشفاعة كلها له وحده، 

كما قال: 
{قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ  جَمِيعًا}

 [الزمر: 44] ،

 وقال: 
{مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ
 إِلَّا  بِإِذْنِهِ} 

[البقرة: 255] ؛ 

فلا يشفع أحد؛
لا ملك مقرب،
ولا نبي مرسل 
إلا بإذنه عز وجل. 

**````````````````````*
*1- مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 372.
 وانظر تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص285.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
** والشرط الثاني:

 أن يرضى سبحانه وتعالى عن المشفوع فيه.
 وهذا يتطلب أن يكون  من أهل التوحيد
 الذين لم  يتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء،

 كما قال سبحانه: 
{ولا  يشفعون الا لمن ارتضى}

[الأنبياء: 28] ،

 وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:
 "أسعد الناس بشفاعتي
من قال لا إله إلا الله 
خالصا من قلبه" ( 1 )؛

 فشفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
-بعد إذن الله عز وجل له بها- 
لا ينالها إلا
 أهل التوحيد الخالص،

 وهذا عكس ما عند المشركين
 الذين زعموا أن الشفاعة تنال
 باتخاذهم أولياءهم شفعاء،
وعبادتهم وموالاتهم من دون الله ( 2 ).
*


*فالشفاعة المثبتة المقبولة -إذًا- 
هي التي جمعت شرطين؛

 إذن الله عز وجل
 للشافع أن يشفع، 

ورضاه سبحانه وتعالى
 عن المشفوع

.  يقول عز وجل: 

{وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
 لا تُغْنِي  شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا
إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ
 أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ 
وَيَرْضَى } 

[النجم: 26] .

**```````````````````*
*1 - تقدم تخريجه ص74 من هذا الكتاب.

2 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 396-370.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
** من أنواع الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد:

ثالثا:
شرك النية والإرادة والقصد

أولا: 
المراد بهذا النوع

هو أن ينوي العبد ويريد ويقصد بعمله 
جملة وتفصيلا غير الله عز وجل.

أو  هو العمل الصالح للدنيا فقط.
 أو هو الذي يعمل العمل من غير إيمان،
 أو كان  غرضه وهدفه الحياة الدنيا فقط ( 1 )؛

 فمن كان غرضه الدنيا لا غير، 
لا يريد إلا  إياها،
 ولا يحب ولا يبغض إلا من أجلها،
 ولا يوالي ولا يعادي إلا عليها؛
 فليس له في الدنيا إلا ما قُدّر له
 وهو في الآخرة من أهل النار.

**```````````````````````*
*1- انظر: تجريد التوحيد للمقريزي ص67. 
وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص537.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 دليل هذا النوع

يدل على هذا النوع قول الله عز وجل:

 {مَنْ كَانَ  يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا
 نُوَفّ إِلَيْهِمْ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا
 وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ،
 أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ 
إِلَّا النَّارُ
وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا  فِيهَا 
وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}

[هود: 15-16] ؛ 

فهؤلاء لم  يعملوا إلا للحياة الدنيا وزينتها فقط؛ 
فليس لهم في الآخرة ثواب؛ 
لأنهم لم  يريدوا بعملهم الآخرة،
وإنما أرادوا الدنيا ( 1 ).
**
**```````````````````````*
*1- انظر: تيسير العزيز الحميد في شرح كتاب التوحيد
 للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص535. 

وفتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد  الرحمن بن حسن ص540.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**من أنوع الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد:

رابعا:

 شرك الطاعة

تمهيد:

سبق  أن ذكرنا أن توحيد الألوهية يعني:
 إفراد الله عز وجل بالعبادة ( 1 ).

ومن  العبادة:
 الخضوع له عز وجل في الحكم ،
 وتنفيذ أوامره ظاهرا وباطنا ( 2 )،

 كما قال  سبحانه: 

{إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ
 أَمَرَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا  إِيَّاهُ 
ذَلِكَ الدّينُ الْقَيّمُ
 وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [يوسف: 40] ؛
 
فالحكم حق له.

**```````````````````````*
*1- انظر ص59 من هذا الكتاب.
2 - أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 1/ 396-397.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولا يتم الإيمان 
إلا بتحكيم 
شرع الله سبحانه وتعالى،

 كما قال:

 {فَلا  وَرَبّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ 
حَتَّى يُحَكّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ 
ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ
 وَيُسَلّمُوا  تَسْلِيمًا}

 [النساء: 65] .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أولا:
 تعريفه

يُعرَّف شرك الطاعة بأنه:

 مساواة غير الله بالله في التشريع  والحكم ( 1 ).
 أو طاعة العلماء والأمراء في المعصية،
 مع استحلال ذلك ( 2 )؛

فكل من  أطاع مخلوقا في تحريم الحلال،
 أو تحليل الحرام؛
 فهو مشرك شرك طاعة.

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية للبريكان ص155.

2 - انظر: فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص553.
 وبيان الشرك ووسائله عند علماء الحنابلة للخميس ص15.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*



*يقول الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله: 

إن الذين يتبعون القوانين  الوضعية
 التي شرعها الشيطان على ألسنة أوليائه 
مخالفة لما شرعه الله جل  وعلا 
على ألسنة رسله صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم، 
أنه لا يشك في كفرهم وشركهم
 إلا من طمس الله بصيرته،
 وأعماه عن نور الوحي مثلهم ( 1 ).*


*```````````````````
**1 - أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 4/ 83-84.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*ثانيا:
 من أدلة هذا النوع

يدل لهذا النوع أدلة كثيرة؛
 منها:

1- قول  الله عز وجل:

 {اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ 

وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ

 وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا  لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا 

لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ
 سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا  يُشْرِكُونَ }

 [التوبة: 31] ؛

 فهؤلاء اتخذوا علماءهم، ومشايخهم وقراءهم

 سادة  لهم من دون الله،

 يطيعونهم في معاصي الله، 

فيحلون ما أحلوه لهم مما قد  حرمه الله عليهم، 

ويحرمون ما يحرمونه عليهم، مما قد أحله الله لهم ( 1 ).*


*```````````````````
**1 -*  *انظر جامع البيان للطبري 6/ 354.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- عن عدي بن حاتم رضي الله عنه
 أنه سمع رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يقرأ هذه الآية: 

{اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ  وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ
أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ}

 [التوبة: 31] ؛ 

فقال لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 إنا لسنا نعبدهم!

 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "أليس  يحرمون ما أحل الله فتحرمونه،
 ويحلون ما حرم الله فتحلونه"؟

 قال عدي:
بلى.

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " فتلك عبادتهم " ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الترمذي في الجامع الصحيح، كتاب التفسير،
 باب: ومن سورة التوبة. 
وحسَّنه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- قول الله عز وجل: 

{أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ 
أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ 
وَمَا  أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ 
يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ
 وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ 
وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ  يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالًا بَعِيدًا}

 [النساء: 60] ؛ 

فسمى سبحانه الاحتكام إلى  غير شرعه
 تحاكمًا إلى الطاغوت ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص567.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**4- قول الله عز وجل: 

{فَلا وَرَبّكَ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ 
حَتَّى يُحَكّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ
 ثُمَّ لا  يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ 
وَيُسَلّمُوا  تَسْلِيمًا}

 [النساء: 65] ؛ 

فنفى عز وجل الإيمان 
عن المعرضين عن الاحتكام  إلى شرعه،
 وأقسم بنفسه سبحانه وتعالى 
أنه لن يؤمن أحد حتى يحكم بما جاء به  الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وحتى ينتفي عن صدره الضيق والحرج من ذلك.( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص567.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا: 
من الأمثلة على هذا النوع

1- الطاعة في تحكيم القوانين الوضعية 
بدلا من الشريعة الإسلامية، 
والاحتكام إليها.

2- الطاعة  في تحليل ما عُلم تحريمه 
من دين الإسلام بالضرورة؛
 مثل الربا، والزنا،  والتبرج، والسفور، والقمار،
ونحو ذلك من سائر المعاملات المنصوص على  تحريمها،
 ولا مجال للاجتهاد فيها.

3- الطاعة في تحريم ما أحل الله وأباحه؛ 
مثل أكل اللحوم، وتعدد الزوجات، 
والملكية الفردية،
 وغير ذلك.

**وعن هذه الأمثلة 
يقول الشيخ الشنقيطي رحمه الله:

 الحلال هو ما أحله الله،
 والحرام هو ما حرمه الله،
 والدين هو ما شرعه الله؛ 
فكل تشريــع من غيره باطل،

 والعمل به بدل تشريع الله 
- عند من يعتقد أنه مثله، أو خير منه -،
 كفر بواح،
لا نزاع فيه" ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 7/ 162.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**خاتمة لهذا النوع:

علماء الأمة الإسلامية اتفقوا
 على أن
الحكم لله عز وجل وحده ؛
 لأنه المالك للخلق وحده ؛ 
فله الحكم والأمر فيهم بما شاء.

يقول  الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله:

 "أما استحقاق نفوذ الحكم؛
 فليس إلا  لمن له الخلق والأمر.
 فإنما النافذ حكم المالك على مملوكه، 
ولا مالك إلا  الخالق عز وجل، 
فلا حكم ولا أمر إلا له.

 أما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والسلطان، 
والسيد، والأب، والزوج، 
فإذا أمروا وأوجبوا، لم يجب شيء  بإيجابهم،
 بل بإيجاب الله تعالى طاعتهم؛
 لولا ذلك لكان كل مخلوق أوجب على  غيره شيئا،
 كان للموجب عليه أن يقلب عليه الإيجاب؛
 إذا ليس أحدهما أولى من  الآخر.

فإذًا:
 الواجب طاعة الله تعالى ،
 وطاعة من أوجب الله طاعته ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- المستصفى لأبي حامد الغزالي 1/ 83.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**من أنواع الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد:

خامسا:
شرك المحبة
تمهيد:

سبق  أن ذكرنا أن العبادة تقوم على ثلاثة أركان، 
أحدها المحبة ( 1 ). 
وهي محبة  العبودية
التي تستلزم الذل لله، 
والخضوع له،
وتعظيمه،
 و طاعته،
وإيثاره  على غيره عز وجل.

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر ص97 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وهذه المحبة هي المحبة الواجبة؛
 إذ المحبة ثلاثة أنواع:

أولا: أنواع المحبة:
 المحبة ثلاثة أنواع:

1- محبة  واجبة:

 وهي التي سبقت الإشارة إليها؛
 محبة طاعة الله، والانقياد له ( 1 )؛ 

وهي  محبة العبودية 
المستلزمة للذل والخضوع،
 وكمال الطاعة،
 وإيثار المحبوب على  غيره؛
 فهذه المحبة خالصة لله،
 لا يجوز أن يُشرك معه فيها أحد ( 2 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر: الوسيط في تفسير القرآن للواحدي 1/ 136.
 والإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للفوزان ص74.

2 - الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للشيخ صالح الفوزان ص74.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- محبة محرمة، أو شركية:

 وهي صرف تلك المحبة  الواجبة لله عز وجل،
 إلى غيره؛

 فمن أحب غير الله
حب ذل وخضوع،
 فقدم طاعته  على طاعة الله، 
وآثر محابه على محاب الله، 
فقد جعله ندا لله.

وعنها يقول  شيخ الإسلام 
محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحـمه الله:

 إن من اتخذ ندا تساوي محبته  محبة الله،
 فهو الشرك الأكبر ( 1 ).

 وهذه المحبة: قليلها وكثيرها 
ينافي محبة  الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 2 ).

*
*3- محبة طبيعية، أو جِبلية:

 وهذه مباحة، 
ما لم تصل  إلى تعظيم المحبوب إلى الحد
 الذي لا يليق إلا بالله عز وجل.

 ومن أمثلة هذه  المحبة: 
حب الإنسان لوطنه، والوالد لولده، 
والزوج لزوجه، وذي المال لماله،  وغير ذلك.

 وعنها يقول مولانا عز وجل:

 {زُيّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ  الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ
 وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ  الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ 
وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ  وَالْأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ 
ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا 
وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ}

 [آل عمران: 14] .

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص487.

2 - انظر المرجع نفسه ص478.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 كيف يقع الشرك في المحبة؟ 

تقدم أن الإنسان إذا صرف المحبة الواجبة لله سبحانه وتعالى،
 لغير الله عز وجل،
 فقد أشرك في المحبة.

**ثالثا:
 دليل هذا النوع: 

من الأدلة على هذا النوع: 

قول الله تعالى: 

{وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
أَنْدَادًا يُحِبُّونَهُمْ  كَحُبّ اللَّهِ 
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ} 

[البقرة: من  الآية 165] .

 وقد تقدم معناها ( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر ص75 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**شبهة والرد عليها:

يعترض بعض الواقعين في هذا النوع من الشرك: 
بأنهم يحبون الله حبا شديدا،
 ربما أشد من حبهم لأندادهم ،
 فأين الشرك في ذلك؟.

**وعلى شبهتهم هذه 
رد العلامة ابن القيم رحـمه الله بقوله:

 وترى المشرك يكذّب  حاله وعمله قوله؛

 فإنه يقول:

 لا نحبهم كحب الله، ولا نسويهم بالله،
 ثم يغضب  لهم ولحرماتهم إذا انتهكت
أعظم مما يغضب لله، 
ويستبشر بذكرهم، ويتبشبش به،
 سيما إذا ذكر عنهم 
ما ليس فيهم؛ 
من إغاثة اللهفان،
وكشف الكربات، 
وقضاء  الحاجات،
 وأنهم الباب بين الله وبين عباده؛ 
فإنك ترى المشرك يفرح ،
 ويُسر،  ويحن قلبه،

 وتهيج منه لواعج
 التعظيم والخضوع لهم والموالاة،

 وإذا ذكرت له  الله وحده، 
وجرّدت توحيده، 
لحقته وحشة، وضيق، وحرج ،
 ورماك بنقص الإلهية  التي له،
 وربما عاداك ( 1 ).

**`````````````````*
*1- مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 371.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**من أنواع الشرك في الألوهية والتعبد:
سادسا:

 شرك الخوف

تمهيد:

سبق  أن ذكرنا أن العبادة تقوم على ثلاثة أركان،
 أحدها الخوف ( 1 ).

 وهو عبودية القلب  التي لا يجوز تعلقها 
بغير الله عز وجل؛

 فيخاف العبد مولاه سبحانه وتعالى
 أن يصيبه بما يشاء 
من العقوبات، والمصائب، والأوصاف؛ 

ويخاف مما توعد به  العصاة في الآخرة 
من النكال والعذاب.

وهذا هو 
الخوف الواجب صرفه لله عز وجل، 
ولا يجوز أن يُصرف لكائن من كان
 سوى الله جل جلاله.

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر ص97، 100 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أنواع الخوف:

 الخوف أنواعه ثلاثة، كما المحبة:

1- خوف واجب: 

وقلنا هو الخوف من الله عز وجل أن يصيبك بما يشاء 

والمطلوب فيه:

أن يحملك على فعل المأمورات،
واجتناب المنهيات والمحظورات.

 وهذا الخوف يجب  أن يكون مقترنا 
بالرجاء والمحبة؛

 بحيث لا يكون خوفا باعثا على القنوط من  رحمة الله، 
أو اليأس من روح الله عز وجل؛

 فالمؤمن يسير إلى الله بين الخوف  والرجاء؛

 بحيث لا يذهب مع الخوف فقط
 حتى يقنط من رحمة الله، 

ولا يذهب مع  الرجاء فقط 
حتى يأمن من مكر الله؛

 لأن القنوط من رحمة الله، 
والأمن من مكر  الله 
ينافيان التوحيد.

 قال تعالى: 

{أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ 
فَلا  يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ}

 [الأعراف: 99] ،

 وقال تعالى: 

{إِنَّهُ لا يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ  الْكَافِرُونَ}

 [يوسف: 87] ، 

وقال تعالى:

 {وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ  رَبّهِ إِلَّا الضَّالُّونَ}

 [الحجر: 56] " ( 1 ).
**```````````````````*
*1 - الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للشيخ صالح الفوزان ص69-70.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- خوف طبيعي ( 1 ): 

وهو الخوف مما يخاف منه طبعا؛
 كالخوف من السبع، كالأسد ونحوه،
 والعدو المبغت، وغير ذلك،
 مع اعتقاد أن  النفع والضر
 بيد الله وحده.
 وهذا الخوف مباح، وهو غير مذموم.

 وقد وقع لموسى  عليه السلام،
 يقول تعالى حاكيا عنه: 
{فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا  يَتَرَقَّبُ
 قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ}

 [القصص:  21] .

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص489.
 والإرشاد للفوزان ص67.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- الخوف المحرم:

وهو قسمان:
الأول: الخوف  السري "الاعتقادي"،
 
وسمي اعتقاديا لأن محله القلب وهو:
 الخوف من غير الله  أن يؤثر فيه،
 أو يصيبه بما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله عز وجل؛
 من مرض، أو منع  رزق، أو إصابة بفقر،
 أو نحو ذلك .....، 

كما قال الله عن قوم هود  عليه السلام 
إنهم قالوا له: 
{إِنْ نَقُولُ إِلَّا اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ  آلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ 
قَالَ إِنّي أُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ وَاشْهَدُوا
 أَنّي  بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ}

 [هود: 54] ( 1 ).

وهذا الخوف هو 
الخوف الشركي؛
 فمن وقع فيه وقع في الشرك الأكبر.


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص488.  
والأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة للشيخ صالح الأطرم ص39.
 والإرشاد للشيخ صالح  الفوزان ص66.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الثاني: الخوف العملي ( 1 ): 

وهو الخوف من الناس
 المؤدي إلى ترك الواجب،
 أوالمؤدي إلى عمل المحرم.

وهذا الخوف حرام، 
وينافي كمال التوحيد، 
وهو شرك أصغر.

**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص489.
 والأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة للشيخ صالح الأطرم ص39.
 والإرشاد للشيخ صالح  الفوزان ص66.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ودليله: 

قول الله عز وجل: 

{الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ
 إِنَّ النَّاسَ  قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ
 فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا 
وَقَالُوا  حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ}

 [آل عمران: 173] ؛

 فاخشوهم: أي  واتركوا الجهاد،

 ويشهد لهذا القسم أيضا 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "إن الله  تعالى يقول للعبد يوم القيامة:

 ما منعك إذ رأيت المنكر أن لا تغيره؟
 فيقول:  رب خشية الناس؛ 

فيقول:
إياي كنت أحق أن تخشى" ( 1 ).

*
*خاتمة :

أنواع الشرك في الألوهية كثيرة
 تتعلق بعبادته عز وجل ومعاملته؛

 فمن صرف شيئا من العبادة
لغير الله عز وجل؛
 فقد وقع في هذا النوع من أنواع  الشرك، 

سواء أكانت العبادة المصروفة لغير الله:
 نذرا،
أو ذبـحًا،
أو سجودا،
أو حبا،
أو ذلًا،
أو توكلا،
أو رجاء،
أو خوفًا، 
أو دعاء،
أو غير ذلك.

**```````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسنده 3/ 27، 29، 77، 
وابن ماجه  في السنن، كتاب الفتن، باب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. 
وصححه الشيخ  الألباني في صحيح الجامع رقم 1814.
 وانظر فتح المجيد ص489.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الثاني:
 الشرك الأصغر

أولا: 
تعريف الشرك الأصغر

يعرف  الشرك الأصغر بأنه:
 مساواة غير الله بالله في هيئة الفعل وأقوال اللسان.

 أو: كل ما أطلق عليه الشرع وصف الشرك،
 لكنه لا يخرج من الملة ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1- انظر: المجموع الثمين من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 27. 
والإخلاص والشرك الأصغر لعبد العزيز العبد اللطيف ص30.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**يقول الشيخ عبد الرحـمن بن سعدي
 رحـمه الله:

 وأما الشرك الأصغر؛
 فهو جميع  الأقوال والأفعال التي
يتوسل بها إلى الشرك؛ 
كالغلو في المخلوق الذي لا  يبلغ رتبة العبادة؛
وكالحلف بغير الله، 
وكيسير الرياء، 
ونحو ذلك ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1- انظر القول السديد شرح كتاب التوحيد لابن سعدي ص24.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
حكم الشرك الأصغر، 
مع دليله

1- الشرك الأصغر من أكبر الكبائر بعد الشرك الأكبر، 
ومعصية من أكبر المعاصي،
 لما فيه من تسوية غير الله بالله عز وجل.

2- الشرك الأصغر لا ينقض التوحيد،
 بل يتنافى مع كماله.

3- الشرك الأصغر لا يحبط جميع العمل،
 بل يحبط العمل المصاحب.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**4-الشرك الأصغر إن مات صاحبه عليه؛
 فإنه يموت  مسلما،
 ولكن شركه لا يُغفر له 
- على الراجح من قولي العلماء،
 بل يُعاقب عليه، 
وإن دخل بعد ذلك الجنة ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر: الرد على البكري لابن تيمية ص146.
 وتيسير العزيز الحميد لسليمان بن عبد الله ص98 .
*
* والشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي وجهوده في توضيح العقيدة
 لعبد الرزاق العباد ص188-189.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**5- صاحب الشرك الأصغر في الآخرة 
إن دخل النار لا  يخلد فيها.

 والدليل على الشرك الأصغر:

 قول الله تعالى: 

{فَمَنْ كَانَ  يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا
 وَلا يُشْرِكْ  بِعِبَادَةِ رَبّهِ أَحَدًا}

 [الكهف: 110] .

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

 " يقول الله تعالى:
 أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك،
 من عمل عملا أشرك معي فيه  غيري
تركته وشِركه " ( 1 ).
** 
**``````````````````````*
*1- صحيح مسلم، كتاب الزهد، باب من أشرك في عمله غير الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا:
 من أنواع الشرك الأصغر

ينقسم الشرك الأصغر إلى أنواع،
 سأذكر منها بإذن الله: 


أولا:
 يسير الرياء 
من أنواع الشرك الأصغر

أولا:
 تعريف الرياء لغة واصطلاحا:

 الرياء في اللغة مشتق من الرؤية،
 يقال: فعله رياء؛ أي ليراه الناس،
 فيحصل على الصيت والذكر ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر: لسان العرب لابن منظور 2/ 203-204.
 والدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 379.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والرياء اصطلاحا: 

إظهار العبادة بقصد رؤية الناس.
 أو التصنع للمخلوق؛
 كالمسلم الذي يعمل لله، ويصلي لله، 
ولكنه يحسّن صلاته وعمله
 ليمتدحه الناس ( 1 ).

ووجه المطابقة بين المعنيين:
 أن المرائي يقصد رؤية الناس لعمله.

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر: الدين الخالص لصديق خان 2/ 379.
 بيان الشرك ووسائله عند علماء الحنابلة للخميس ص18.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
حكم الرياء، مع الدليل

الرياء محرم بنص الكتاب والسنة.

 فمن  الكتاب:

 قوله عز وجل:
 {فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ  عَمَلًا صَالِحًا
وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبّهِ أَحَدًا}

 [الكهف: من  الآية110] ،

 ومن السنة: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "ألا أخبركم بما هو أخوف  عليكم عندي 
من المسيح الدجال"؟ 
قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله.
 قال: "الشرك  الخفي،
 يقوم الرجل فيصلي،
فيزين صلاته
 لما يرى من نظر رجل" ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه ابن ماجه في السنن، كتاب الزهد، باب الرياء والسمعة. 
وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع 2607.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم:
 الشرك الأصغر؛ الرياء؛

 يقول الله يوم القيامة إذا جزى الناس بأعمالهم:
 اذهبوا إلى الذين كنتم  تراءون في الدنيا،
 فانظروا
هل تجدون عندهم جزاء " ( 1 ).

 وقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: 

"من صلى يرائي فقد أشرك،
 ومن تصدق يرائي فقد أشرك
 ومن صام يرائي فقد  أشرك" ( 2 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1-** أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 5/ 248، 249.
 وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع ح1555. 

2- أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 4/ 126.
 والطبراني في الكبير 7/ 337.
والحاكم  في المستدرك 4/ 329، وصححه،
 كلهم من حديث شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ملاحظة:

لاحظنا في الحديث الأول
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 سمى الرياء شركا خفيا،
فما وجه التسمية؟

الجواب:

 لأن صاحبه يظهر أن عمله لله عز وجل، 
ويخفي في قلبه أنه لغيره.

 أو: لأن صاحبه يقع فيه،
 دون أن يلقي له بالا.

ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"الشرك في هذه الملة أخفى من دبيب النمل
 على الصفا في الليلة الظلماء" ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك 2/ 291، وقال: صحيح الإسناد، ولم يخرجاه.
 وصحح أوله الألباني في صحيح الجامع ح3730.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 السمعة من أنواع الشرك الأصغر:

أولا: 
تعريف السمعة لغة واصطلاحا

السمعة في اللغة
 مشتقة من السماع والإسماع. 
وهي ما يسمع به من صيت.

 يقال: فعل ذلك رياء وسمعة؛
 أي ليراه الناس
ويسمعوا به ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر: لسان العرب لابن منظور 2/ 203-204.
 والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص450.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والسمعة اصطلاحا:

 إظهار العبادة بقصد سماع الناس.
 أو تحدث الإنسان بأعماله  التي عملها 
ليمدحه الناس بها.

 ويدخل فيه:

 أن يعمل العمل ليلا،
 ثم يحدّث به  الناس في النهار ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 379.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والفرق بين الرياء والسمعة: 

أن الرياء يتعلق بحاسة البصر
والسمعة تتعلق بحاسة السمع( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر فتح الباري لابن حجر 11/ 336.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
حكم السمعة، مع الدليل

السمعة محرمة بنص الكتاب والسنة؛ 

فمن الكتاب: قوله عز وجل:

{فَمَنْ  كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا
وَلا  يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبّهِ أَحَدًا}

 [الكهف: من الآية110] ، 

ومن السنة:  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "من سمّع سمّع الله به، 
ومن يرائي يرائي الله به" ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الرقائق، باب الرياء والسمعة  -وهذا لفظه،
 وكتاب الأحكام، باب: من شاق شق الله عليه.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب  الزهد والرقائق، باب من أشرك في عمله غير الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا: 
متى ينقلب حكم الرياء والسمعة 
من شرك أصغر إلى شرك أكبر

يدخل الرياء والسمعة تحت حكم
الشرك الأكبر 
بأحد ثلاثة أمور:

1- أن يرائي الإنسان، أو يُسمّع بأصل إيمانه؛
 يُظهر أمام الناس أنه مؤمن ليعصم دمه وماله.

2- أن يغلب الرياء أو السمعة على أعمال الإنسان.

3- أن يغلب على أعماله إرادة الدنيا؛
 بحيث لا يريد بها وجه الله.

*
*رابعا:
 حكم العبادة إذا اتصل بها رياء أو سمعة

إذا كان قصد العابد  بعبادته مراءاة الناس من الأصل؛ 
فهذا مبطل للعبادة.

 أما إذا طرأ الرياء أو  السمعة أثناء العبادة؛
 فلا يخلو حال العبادة 
من أن يكون أولها مرتبطا  بآخرها
 -كالصلاة مثلا، فتبطل جميع العبادة 
إذا لم يدافع الرياء أو السمعة  وسكن إليهما، 

أما إذا لم يكن أول العبادة مرتبطا بآخرها 
-كالصدقة مثلا  بمائة ريال؛
 خمسون منها دخله الرياء-
 فيبطل منها ما خالطه الرياء أو  السمعة( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر فتاوى العقيدة للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص200-201.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثالثا: 
إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا
 من أنواع الشرك الأصغر:

أولا:
 المراد بهذا النوع

هو  أن يعمل الإنسان أعمالا صالحة
 مما يبتغي بها وجه الله عز وجل،
 يريد بها  وجه الله عز وجل؛ 
ولكن خالط إرادته ونيته شيئا آخر،
 كإرادة الدنيا، 
إما  لقصد المال أو الجاه؛
 كالذي يجاهد، أو يتعلم العلم ليأخذ مالا،
 أو ليحتل  منصبا؛
 أو يتعلم القرآن، أو يواظب على الصلاة
 لأجل وظيفة المسجد،
 أو نحو  ذلك من الأعمال ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر بعض أنواع الشرك الأصغر للدكتور عواد بن عبد الله المعتق ص31.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثانيا: 
حكم هذا النوع، مع الدليل: 

إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا محرم،

 والدليل

1- من  كتاب الله عز وجل:

 {مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  وَزِينَتَهَا
 نُوَفّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا 
وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا  يُبْخَسُونَ،

 أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا  النَّارُ 
وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا 
وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}
 
[هود: 15-16] ؛
 
فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى
 أن من كانت الدنيا همه وطلبته،
 جازاه  الله بحسناته في الدنيا،
 ثم يفضي إلى الآخرة 
وليس له حسنة يعطى بها جزاء ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر تفسير ابن كثير 2/ 439.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
2- ومن السنة: 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رجلا  قال:
 يا رسول الله!
 رجل يريد الجهاد،
 وهو يبتغي عرضا من أعراض الدنيا؟ 

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
" لا أجرَ له ".
 فأعاد عليه ثلاثا،

 والنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
 " لا أجرَ له " ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 2/ 290، 
والحاكم في  المستدرك 2/ 85 وصححه، 
وأبو داود في السنن، كتاب الجهاد، باب في من يغزو  ويلتمس الدنيا.
 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود 2/ 478.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثالثا:
 الفرق بين الرياء والسمعة 
وبين إرادة الإنسان بعمله الدنيا

العامل  بهذه الأنواع 
يعمل العمل الصالح مما يبتغي به وجه الله؛
 ولكن المرائي أو  المسمّع
 يريد رؤية الناس أو سماعهم،
 ويقصد من ذلك أن يمدحوه ويعظموه،
 ويطمع  أن ينال الجلالة في أعينهم.

 أما من كان يريد بعمله الدنيا 
فهو يعمل لأجل  الدراهم،
 أو لشيء من متاع الدنيا،

 فهو أعقل من الأول،
 وإن كان كلاهما خاسرا 
 - والعياذ بالله ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص534-535. 
وبعض أنواع الشرك الأصغر للدكتور المعتق ص31.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**رابعا: 
أقسام الناس في العمل،
 وما يريدون به:

 ينقسمون إلى أقسام، منها:

1- قسم  يريدون بأعمالهم الدنيا فقط،
 ولا إرادة لديهم لله،
 ولا همَّ لهم لله،
 ولا طلب  للآخرة.
 وهذا رياء محض،
 وهو شرك أكبر يقع فيه المنافقون ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - تقدمت الإشارة إلى هذا النوع ص120 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- قسم يريدون بأعمالهم الله عز وجل،
 ولكن يخالط  إرادتهم ونيتهم شيئا آخر؛ 
كإرادة الناس -مثل يسير الرياء والسمعة،
 أو إرادة  المال، أو المتاع 
مثل من يعمل العمل أمام ولي المرأة 
ليوافق على زواجه  منها،
أو يحفظ القرآن من أجل أن يعين إماما في المسجد.

وهذا من الشرك  الأصغر ( 1 )، 
وفاعله قد صار بإرادته لهذه الأشياء عبدا لها،

 وينطبق عليه قول  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " تعس عبد الدينار والدرهم
 والقطيفة والخميصة ( 2 )،
 إن أعطي رضي،
 وإن لم يعط لم يرض" ( 3 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 -وهو هذا النوع الذي بين أيدينا.

2 - القطيفة هي الخميلة، وهي ثوب له خمل من أي شيء كان.
 والخميصة هي ثوب خز أو صوف معلم.

"انظر: فتح الباري لابن حجر 11/ 254.
 وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان ص539".

3 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الرقاق، باب ما يتقى من فتنة المال.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- قسم يعمل بطاعة الله مخلصا له في ذلك؛
 ولكنه على عمل يكفره كفرا 
يُخرجه من الإسلام ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر هذا القسم مع بقية الأقسام في:
تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص536-538.
وفتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص540-541. 
وبعض أنواع الشرك الأصغر للمعتق ص34.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**رابعا:
 الاستسقاء بالأنواء "النجوم" 
من أنواع الشرك الأصغر

أولا: المراد بالاستسقاء بالأنواء:

 الاستسقاء: طلب السقيا،
 والمراد نسبة مجيء المطر إلى الأنواء.

والأنواء:  جمع، مفرده نوء. 
والأنواء هي منازل النجوم،
 وهي ثمان وعشرون منزلة، 
ينزل  كل ثلاث عشرة ليلة منزلة منها.
 وسمي نوءا -من ناء ينوء نوءا، 
إذا نهض وطلع-  لأنه إذا سقط الساقط منها بالمغرب -
مع طلوع الفجر
- ناء -نهض وطلع- أخرى في مقابلها في المشرق، 
فتنقضي جميعا مع انقضاء السنة؛
 "28×13=364" ( 1 ) .

وقد كانت العرب في الجاهلية
 تزعم أنه مع سقوط المنزلة وطلوع رقيبها يكون مطر،
 وينسبون نزوله إليها، 
فيقولون: مطرنا بنوء كذا ( 2 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 129.
 وفتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص452.
وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص451.

2 - انظر المراجع نفسها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
حكم هذا النوع، مع الدليل:

 الاستسقاء بالأنواء محرم، 

والدليل:

1- من  الكتاب:

 قول الله عز وجل: 
{وَتَجْعَلُونَ رِزْقَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ  تُكَذّبُونَ}

 [الواقعة: 82] ؛

 وتفسيرها:

 ما رواه أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي  طالب رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

{وَتَجْعَلُونَ  رِزْقَكُمْ} يقول: شكركم،

 {أَنَّكُمْ تُكَذّبُونَ} :
 تقولون: مطرنا بنوء  كذا وكذا، بنجم كذا وكذا" ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الترمذي في الجامع الصحيح، كتاب التفسير، 
باب: ومن سورة الواقعة، وقال: حسن غريب صحيح.
 وأحمد في المسند 1/ 108، 131.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- من السنة:

 ما روي عن زيد بن خالد رضي الله عنه  قال:
 صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
صلاة الصبح بالحديبية على إثر  سماء كانت من الليل،
 فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس،
 فقال:
 "هل تدرون ماذا قال  ربكم"؟ 
قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم.
 قال:
 "قال: أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر؛

 فأما من قال: 
مطرنا بفضل الله ورحـمته، 
فذلك مؤمن بي كافر بالكوكب، 

وأما من  قال: 
مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا، 
فذلك كافر بي مؤمن بالكوكب" ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب صفة الصلاة،
 باب يستقبل الإمام الناس إذا سلم.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان كفر من يقول مطرنا بالنوء.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا:
متى يكون الاستسقاء بالأنواء شركا أكبر، 
ومتى يكون شركا أصغر؟ 

المسألة فيها تفصيل:

1- من اعتقد أن للنجم تأثيرا -بدون مشيئة الله،
 فينسب المطر إلى النجم نسبة إيجاد واختراع ؛
 فهذا من الشرك الأكبر.

2-من  اعتقد أن للنجم تأثيرا -بمشيئة الله،
 والله جعل هذا النجم سببا لنزول  المطر،
 وأجرى العادة بوجود المطر عند ظهور ذلك النجم؛ 
فهذا محرم -على  الصحيح، 
وهو شرك أصغر.

**يقول الشيخ صديق حسن خان رحـمه الله: 

من قال: مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا،
 فلا  يخلو؛ إما أن يعتقد أن له تاثيرا في نزول المطر، 
فهذا شرك كفر "أي أكبر"، 
وهو الذي يعتقده أهل الجاهلية؛

 كاعتقادهم أن دعاء الميت والغائب 
يجلب لهم  نفعا ويدفع عنهم ضرا.

أما إذا قال مطرنا بنوء كذا مثلا،
 مع اعتقاد أن  المؤثر هو الله وحده؛
 لكنه أجرى العادة بوجود المطر 
عند سقوط ذلك النجم،
 فالصحيح أنه يحرم" ( 1 )،
 وهو شرك أصغر ( 2 ) ؛
 لأنه نسب نعمة الله إلى غيره، 

ولأن الله لم يجعل النوء سببا لإنزال المطر فيه،
 وإنما هو فضل منه
 عز وجل ورحـمة ،
 يحبسه إذا شاء،
 وينزله إذا شاء ( 3 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 12-130،* 
* وانظر:  فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص455-456.* 
* وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ  سليمان بن عبد الله ص454-455.* 
* والمجموع الثمين من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد  بن صالح العثيمين 2/ 139-140.*

* 2 - انظر تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص455.*

* 3 - انظر فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص459.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**خامسا:
 الحلف بغير الله 
من أنواع الشرك الأصغر:

أولا: الأمثلة عليه:
 كقول الرجل: وحياتي، والنبي، وأبي،
 والكعبة، وتربة فلان إلخ.

ثانيا:  حكمه، مع الأدلة:
 هو محرم، 
وهو شرك أصغر
 -أصغر في مقابل الأكبر؛
 وإلا فهو  ليس بصغير؛
 إذا هو أكبر من بقية الكبائر.

 وقد حذَّر منه الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم
 لسد الطرق الموصلة إلى الشرك،
 ولحماية جناب التوحيد، 
فيجب على العبد  التسليم والإذعان.

**وقد دلت الأدلة الكثيرة على تحريمه، 
وعلى أنه من الشرك، ومن تلك:

1- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "ألا إن الله ينهاكم أن تحلفوا بآبائكم، 
من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت" ( 1 ).

2- جاء رجل إلى عبد الله بن عمر 
-رضي الله عنهما-، 
فقال: احلف بالكعبة؛ فقال:

أحلف برب الكعبة،
 فإن عمر كان يحلف بأبيه،
 فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "لا تحلف بأبيك،
 فإنه من حلف بغير الله
 فقد أشرك" ( 2 ).


**
**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الأيمان، باب لا تحلفوا بآبائكم.

2- أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 2/ 69، 86. 
وأبو داود في السنن، كتاب الأيمان  والنذور، باب في كراهية الحلف بالآباء. 
والترمذي في الجامع الصحيح، كتاب  النذور والأيمان، 
باب ما جاء في كراهية الحلف بغير الله، وحسنه.
 والحاكم في  المستدرك 1/ 18، وقال حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- قول الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن مسعود
 رضي الله عنه:

 "لأن أحلف بالله كاذبا،
 أحب إلي من أن أحلف بغيره صادقا" ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه عبد الرزاق الصنعاني في المصنف 8/ 469. 
وذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 4/ 177، 
وقال: "رواه الطبراني في الكبير،  ورجاله رجال الصحيح".
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**سؤال:
 لماذا فضَّل ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
 الحلف بالله كاذبا
 على الحلف بغيره صادقا؟

أجاب  الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ
 رحمه الله 
عن هذا السؤال بقوله:

 " لأن  الحلف بالله توحيد،
 والحلف بغيره شرك، 

وإن قُدّر الصدق في الحلف بغير الله،
 فحسنة التوحيد أعظم 
من حسنة الصدق 

وسيئة الكذب أسهل 
من سيئة الشرك " ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان ص594.
 وذكر أنه نقله من كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا: 
هل تنعقد يمين الحالف بغير الله عز وجل؟

 العلماء مجمعون على أن  اليمين لا تنعقد
 إلا إذا حلف الإنسان بالله عز وجل،
 أو بأسمائه وصفاته.

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

وأما الحلف بغير الله؛ من  الملائكة، والأنبياء، 
والمشايخ، والملوك، وغيرهم، 
فإنه منهي عنه، 
غير منعقد  باتفاق الأئمة
فمن حلف بشيخه، أو بتربته،
 أو بحياته، أو بحقه على الله،
 أو  بالملوك، أو بنعمة السلطان،
 أو بالسيف، أو بالكعبة،
 أو بأبيه، أو تربة  أبيه، أو نحو ذلك،
 كان منهيا عن ذلك،
 ولم تنعقد يمينه
 باتفاق المسلمين ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 11/ 506.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وقال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله:

 اعلم أن اليمين لا تنعقد إلا 
بأسماء الله وصفاته، 
فلا يجوز القَسَم بمخلوق ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 2/ 123.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**رابعا: 
متى ينقلب الحلف بغير الله إلى شرك أكبر؟ 

ينقلب الحلف بغير الله إلى شرك أكبر:

إذا قام بقلب الحالف 
تعظيم من حَلَفَ به من المخلوقات 
مثل تعظيم الله عز وجل ( 1 ).

جاء  في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 
للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء: 

فإن قام بقلبه تعظيم  لمن حلف به من المخلوقات 
مثل تعظيم الله،
 فهو شرك أكبر؛
 فإن كان جاهلا عُلّم،
فإن أصر فهو والعالم ابتداء سواء،
 كل منهما يكون مشركا شركا أكبر ( 2 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر: الجواب الكافي لابن القيم ص235-236.

2- فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث* *العلمية والإفتاء 1/ 224.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**سادسا:

 قول ما شاء الله وشئت، 
ولولا الله وأنت،
 ونحو ذلك من أنواع الشرك الأصغر.

تمهيد:

من  الشرك في الألفاظ: 
قول الرجل:
 ما شاء الله وشئت،
 ولولا الله وأنت، 
وما لي  إلا الله وأنت،
 وأنا متوكل على الله وعليك،
 وحسبي الله وأنت،
 ونحو ذلك من  الألفاظ التي تجري على ألسنة الناس،
 وفيها تسوية
 بين الخالق والمخلوق. 

**أولا: حكمه، مع الأدلة:

 هذا الأمر لا يجوز استعماله، 
ولا التهاون في النطق  فيه؛
 لأنه نوع من أنوع الشرك الأصغر؛
 إذ حرف الواو يقتضي التشريك؛

 فحين  تقول:
 جاء أحمد وعلي تكون قد سويت 
بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه في الحكم 
-وهو  المجيء؛

 لأن الواو وضعت لمطلق الجمع،
 وهي لا تفيد ترتيبا ولا تعقيبا،

 ووجودها فيه تسوية بين الخالق والمخلوق.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ومعلوم أن التسوية بين الخالق والمخلوق شرك،

 والله عز وجل ذكر أن من أسباب  ضلال المشركين
 كونهم يسوون الأنداد برب العالمين،

 قال تعالى حاكيا عنهم  قولهم في النار:

{ قَالُوا وَهُمْ فِيهَا يَخْتَصِمُونَ، 
تَاللَّهِ إِنْ  كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ، 
إِذْ نُسَوّيكُمْ بِرَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

 [الشعراء: 96-98] .

**وقد دلت الأدلة الكثيرة على تحريم هذا النوع،
 وعلى أنه من الشرك، ومن تلك:

1- قول  الله عز وجل: 
{فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا 
وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ}

 [البقرة: من الآية22] . 

فسرها حبر هذه الأمة عبد الله بن عباس  
-رضي الله عنهما- بقوله:
 الأنداد هو الشرك،
 أخفى من دبيب النمل على صفا  سوداء
 في ظلمة الليل.
 وهوأن تقول: 
والله، وحياتك يا فلان، وحياتي، 

وتقول:  لولا كلبة هذا لأتانا اللصوص،
ولولا القط في الدار لأتى اللصوص، 

وقول  الرجل: 
ما شاء الله وشئت،

 وقول الرجل:
 لولا الله وفلان، 
هذا كله شرك"( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - رواه ابن أبي حاتم عن ابن عباس بإسناد جيد.
 "انظر فتح القدير للشوكاني 1/ 52.
 وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان ص587.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
2- عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-
 أن رجلا قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ما شاء وشئت.
 قال:
 "أجعلتني لله ندًا،
 بل ما شاء الله وحده" ( 1 ).

3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إذا حلف أحدكم فلا يقل:
 ما شاء الله وشئت؛ 

ولكن ليقل: 
ما شاء الله ثم شئت" ( 2 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 1/ 214، 
وقال أحمد شاكر رحمه الله 3/ 253: إسناده صحيح.

2 - أخرجه ابن ماجه في السنن، كتاب الكفارات، 
باب النهي أن يقال ما شاء الله  وشئت.
 وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في صحيح سنن ابن ماجه 1/ 362.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
4- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "لا تقولوا ما شاء الله وشاء فلان؛ 

ولكن قولوا:
 ما شاء الله ثم شاء فلان" ( 1 ).

يقول  العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله
 معلقا على هذا الحديث: 

هذا مع أن الله قد  أثبت للعبد مشيئة كقوله:
 {لِمَنْ شَاءَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَقِيم}

 [التكوير: 28] ؛

فكيف بمن يقول:
 أنا متوكل على الله وعليك،
 وأنا في حسب  الله وحسبك،
 وما لي إلا الله وأنت، 
وهذا من الله ومنك،
 وهذا من بركات الله  وبركاتك، 
والله لي في السماء وأنت لي في الأرض.

فوازن بين هذه الألفاظ وبين قول القائل:
 ما شاء الله وشئت،
 ثم انظر أيهما أفحش!

يتبين  لك أن قائلها أولى بجواب النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لقائل تلك الكلمة، 

وأنه  إذا كان قد جعل لله ندا بها؛
 فهذا قد جعل من لا يداني رسول الله
 صلى الله  عليه وسلم 
في شيء من الأشياء
 -بل لعله أن يكون له من أعدائه-
 ندًا لرب  العالمين " ( 2 ).
**`````````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 5/ 384، 394، 398.
 وأبو داود في السنن، كتاب الأدب، باب لا يقال خبثت نفسي
 وصححه الألباني في  صحيح سنن أبي داود 3/ 940.

 2 - الجواب الكافي لابن القيم ص239-240.
 وانظر الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 1/ 312.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثانيا: 

كيف يتقى هذا الشرك؟

 أفضل سبيل للوقاية من هذا الشرك،
 وعدم الوقوع  فيه، 
هو التزام ما علمنا إياه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من استبدال  الواو بـ "ثم"؛
 فنعدل عن الواو
 التي تقتضي تسوية المخلوق بالخالق،
 إلى"ثم"  التي تقتضي الترتيب والتراخي؛ 

فمثلا: إذا قلنا: 
ما شاء وشئت -وعطفنا  بالواو،
 اقتضى ذلك التسوية 
بين مشيئة الله ومشيئة المخلوق.


أما إذا قلنا: 
ما شاء الله ثم شئت -وعطفنا بـ "ثم"-
 فإنه يقتضي تقديم مشيئة الله عز وجل،
 وأنها فوق مشيئة المخلوق ( 1 ).

فإذا عطفنا مشيئة المخلوق 
على مشيئة الخالق عز وجل بـ "ثم"، 
فرّقنا بين المشيئتين، 
وقدمنا مشيئة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 
على مشيئة خلقه.

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر دعوة التوحيد للشيخ محمد خليل هراس ص65، 
وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ص595.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
كذا الحوادث:
نسندها إلى الله عز وجل أولا، 
ثم إلى المخلوق؛

 فمثلا إذا  أردنا أن نقول:
 لولا وجود فلان لحصل كذا

 نقول: لولا الله، ثم وجود فلان  لحصل كذا،

 مع الاعتقاد بأن الأسباب
 ليست مستقلة بذاتها في التأثير؛
 وإنما  يكون تأثيرها بقدرة الله ومشيئته ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر بعض أنواع الشرك الأصغر للمعتق ص50.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
سابعا:
 الرقى من أنواع الشرك الأصغر

أولا: تعريف الرقى

الرقى لغة جمع  رقية، وهي العوذة.
 أو ما يعرف عند العامة بـ "العزيمة"، أو "التعويذة"
 التي يرقى بها صاحب الآفة -كالحمى والصرع،
 وتقرأ على المريض أو اللديغ أملا  في شفائه ( 1 ).

ولا يبعد المعنى الشرعي للرقية 
عن المعنى اللغوي كثيرا؛  

فالرقية شرعا: 
ما يقرأ على المريض من الآيات القرآنية،
 أو الأدعية  المشروعة، أو غيرها 
من الأدعية المباحة المجربة ( 2 ).

**````````````````````*
*1-انظر من كتب اللغة: المحكم والمحيط الأعظم لابن سيده 6/ 309. 
ولسان العرب لابن منظور 13/ 332.
وتاج العروس للزبيدي 10/ 154.

2 - انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 182، 328، 10/ 195.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثانيا: 
أنواع الرقى

الرقى نوعان:
شرعية، وبدعية
 "وتدخل فيها الشركية".

 وتوضيح هذين النوعين
 يمكن في الوقفتين التاليتين:

الوقفة الأولى: 
مع الرقى الشرعية

الرقى مشروعة بإجماع العلماء
 إذا تحققت فيها شروط معلومة.

شروط الرقية الشرعية:

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحـمه الله:
 "وقد أجمع العلماء على جواز الرقى،
 عند اجتماع ثلاثة شروط:

أن يكون بكلام الله تعالى، وبأسمائه وصفاته.
وباللسان العربي، أو بما يعرف معناه من غيره.
وأن يعتقد أن الرقية لا تؤثر بذاتها،
 بل بذات الله تعالى" ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 166. 
وانظر أحكام الرقى والتمائم للدكتور فهد السحيمي ص36-41.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
فالرُقية الشرعية
لا بد أن تكون:

1- بشيء من كلام الله،
 أو توسلا بأسمائه عز وجل وصفاته،
 أو بأدعية مشروعة، أو مباحة.

2- باللسان العربي،
أو بما يعرف معناه من أية لغة أخرى.

3- أن  يكون فعلها صادرا عن عقيدة صحيحة
 بأن الشافي هو الله عز وجل،
 وأنه هو  الضار والنافع 
سبحانه وتعالى؛ 

فلا يعتقد أنها تشفي بذاتها،
 فإذا اعتقد ذلك  كان شركا أكبر، 

وإن اعتقد مقارنتها للشفاء 
-لا يحصل الشفاء إلا بوجودها- 
كان  شركا أصغر.

**أدلة الرقية الشرعية:

دلت الأدلة الكثيرة على جواز الرقى
إذا تحققت فيها الشروط السابقة.

ولكثرة هذه الأدلة صنفتها وفق موضوعها، 
واقتصرت على ذكر مثال أو مثالين لكل موضوع.

1- إقرار  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لجماعة من أصحابه عرضوا عليه رقاهم؛

 فعن عوف  بن مالك الأشجعي رضي الله عنه قال:
 كنا نرقي في الجاهلية،
 فقلنا: يا رسول  الله! 
كيف ترى في ذلك؟

فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "اعرضوا علي رقاكم،
لا  بأس بالرُقى
 ما لم يكن فيه شرك" ( 1 ).

 وعن جابر ابن عبد الله -رضي الله عنهما-  قال:
 نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الرقى،

 فجاء آل عمرو بن حزم إلى  رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
فقالوا: يا رسول الله: 
إنه كانت عندنا رقية  نرقي بها من العقرب،
 وإنك نهيت عن الرقى،
 قال: فعرضوها عليه،
 فقال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: 
"ما أرى بأسا،
 من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه، فليفعل" ( 2 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب السلم، باب استحباب الرقية من العين والحمة والنملة.*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
2- إقراره صلى الله عليه وسلم لفريق من الصحابة
 فعلوا الرقية؛ 

كإقراره صلى الله عليه وسلم
 للرهط الذين نزلوا بأحد أحياء  العرب،
 فلُدغ سيد الحي،
 فرقاه أحد الصحابة بسورة الفاتحة،
 وأخذ على ذلك  جُعلا،

 فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " وما يدريك أنها رقية؟
 أصبتم،
 اقسموا،  واضربوا لي بسهم" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري كتاب الإجارة، باب ما يعطى في الرقية، 
وكتاب الطب، باب الرقى بفاتحة الكتاب، 
وباب النفث في الرقية.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
3- فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرقية بنفسه؛

 فعن  عائشة -رضي الله عنها-
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كان ينفث على نفسه
 في  المرض الذي مات فيه بالمعوذات؛

 فلما ثقل كنت أنفث عليه بهن،
 وأمسح بيده  نفسه لبركتها ( 1 ).

 قال معمر -أحد رواة هذا الحديث:
 فسألت الزهري وهو شيخه في  هذه الرواية:

 كيف ينفث؟ 

قال:
 كان ينفث على يديه،
 ثم يمسح بهما وجهه ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب الرقى بالقرآن والمعوذات،
 وباب النفث في الرقية، 
وباب المرأة ترقي الرجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
4 - فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرقية بغيره؛ 

فعن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-
 أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعوذ بعض أهله،
 يمسح بيده اليمنى،
 ويقول:
 " اللهم  رب الناس ،
 أذهب البأس ،
 واشفه وأنت الشافي ، 
لا شفاء إلا شفاءك ،
 شفاء لا يُغادر سَقما" ( 1 ).

 وعنها -رضي الله عنها-
 أنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان يقول للمريض:
 " بسم الله ، 
تربة أرضنا، 
بريقة بعضنا، 
يشفى  سقيمنا، 
بإذن ربنا"( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب الرقى بالقرآن والمعوذات،
 وباب النفث في الرقية، 
وباب المرأة ترقي الرجل.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
5- أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرقية؛ 

فعن أم سلمة  -رضي الله عنها-
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى في بيتها
 جارية في وجهها  سفعة ( 1 )؛ 
فقال:
 " استرقوا لها، 
فإن بها النظرة" ( 2 ).

وعن أفعاله صلى الله  عليه وسلم هذه مع الرقية،

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

 " كان صلى الله عليه  وسلم يرقي نفسه، وغيره،
 ولا يطلب من أحد أن يرقيه "( 3 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - السفعة: حمرة في الوجه يعلوها سواد، 
أو في وجهها موضع على غير لونه الأصلي
 "فتح الباري 10/ 202".

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب رقية العين.

3 - مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 328.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ملاحظة:

لا يتنافى التداوي بالرقى؛ 
من كتاب الله عز وجل،
 ومن سنة رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مع التوكل؛

 لأن الله جل جلاله جعل الرقى سببا
 لدفع  مكروهات كثيرة على لسان رسوله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وقد تواتر فعل الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم للرقية بنفسه،
 وغيره، وأمره بها، 
وإقراره لصحابته على  فعلها ( 1 ).

 فالرقية مشروعة 
وهي من الأدوية الناجعة النافعة بإذن الله،

 إذا  انضم إليها صدق القصد من جهة العليل،
 وقوة التوجه إلى الله من جهة المداوي،
 مع قوة القلب بالتقوى
 والتوكل 
على من يذهب البأس ( 2 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر الرقى على ضوء عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة 
للدكتور علي العلياني ص33.

2 - انظر: الجواب الكافي لابن القيم ص35.
 وفتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 100.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
الوقفة الثانية: 
مع الرقى البدعية: 
وتدخل فيها الشركية؛ 
لأن من البدع ما يكون شركا.

فالرقية  الشركية هي كل رقية اشتملت على شرك؛ 
كالقسم بالمخلوقات من شمس، أو قمر،
 أوملائكة، أو جن، أو غير ذلك؛

 أو الاستغاثة بالمخلوقات 
فيما لا يقدر عليه  إلا 
الخالق سبحانه وتعالى؛

 أو المشتملة على 
دعاء المخلوق من دون الله،
 ليكشف أمرا لا يكشفه إلا الله عز وجل، 
هذا كله شرك،
 لا يجوز لمن يؤمن  بالله واليوم الآخر
 أن يتعاطاه ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر الرقى على ضوء عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة 
للدكتور علي العلياني ص 59-61.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ويدخل في الرقى البدعية :
 ما فقد شرطا من شروط الرقية الشرعية ( 1 )،
 ومن ذلك ( 2 ):

1- إذا  كانت الرقية سحرية؛
 لأن الله حرم السحر، وبين أنه كفر،
 وأن الساحر لا يفلح  أبدا

قال تعالى: 
{وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ  سُلَيْمَانَ 
وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا 
يُعَلّمُونَ النَّاسَ السّحْرَ 
وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ  بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ 
وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى  يَقُولا
 إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ
 فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ  مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ
 وَمَا هُمْ  بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ
 وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ  مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ
 وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ 
مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ 
وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ  أَنْفُسَهُمْ 
لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [البقرة: 102] .


**``````````````````````*
*1 - التي تقدم ذكرها في ص137 من هذا الكتاب.

2 - انظر في ذلك:
 الرقى على ضوء عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة للعلياني ص59-73.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
2- إذا كانت الرقية بعبارات غير واضحة، 
ومعنى غير  مفهوم، 
فهي رقية بدعية؛ 

فإن ما لا يعقل معناه،
 وما لا يفهم مبناه،
 لا يؤمن  أن يكون منه شرك، 
وما كان مظنة الشرك،
 فلا يجوز تعاطيه أبدا 
-من باب سد  الذرائع ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص168-169.
 وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص166-167.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
3- ويدخل في هذا:

 ما كان بعبارات محرمة؛ كالسب،  والشتم، واللعن؛
 فإن الله لم يجعل دواء أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فيما  حرمه عليها،

 يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "إن الله أنزل الداء والدواء، 
وجعل  لكم داء دواء،
 فتداووا
ولا تداووا بحرام" ( 1 )، 

ونهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  الدواء الخبيث ( 2 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1 - سنن أبي داود، كتاب الطب، باب في الأدوية المكروهة.

2 - مسند أحمد 2/ 305. 
وسنن أبي داود، كتاب الطب، باب في الأدوية المكروهة. 
وجامع الترمذي، كتاب الطب، باب من قتل نفسه بسم أو غيره.
 وسنن ابن ماجه،  كتاب الطب، باب النهي عن الدواء الخبيث.
 وصححه الألباني "انظر صحيح سنن أبي  داود 2/ 733.
 وصحيح سنن ابن ماجه 2/ 255".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**

4- ألا تكون الرقية على هيئة محرم؛
 كأن يتقصد فعلها حال كونه جنبا،
 أو في مقبرة، أو حمام،
 أو وهو كاشف لعورته،
 أو غير ذلك.

5- ألا يظن الراقي،
 أو المرقي أن الرقية تستقل بالشفاء،
 أو دفع المكروه وحدها.

فإذا اعتقد أنها تؤثر بذاتها،
 فهذا هو الشرك الأكبر؛ 
لأن الشافي هو الله وحده.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثامنا:
 التمائم  من أنواع الشرك الأصغر

أولا:
 تعريف التمائم

التمائم  لغة جمع تميمة، 
وهي خرزات كان الأعراب يعلقونها على أولادهم
 لدفع العين  بزعمهم.

 أو قطعة من الجلد أو الورق،
 يكتب عليها أدعية وأوراد،

 يعلقها بعض  الناس على مرضاهم،
 بغرض دفع شر متوقع،
 أو الشفاء من مرض حاصل وقع ( 1 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 196.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 12/ 69-70.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ويتضح من تعريف التميمة
 أنها كانت تتخذ لغرضين:

1- دفع الشر المتوقع؛ 
من مرض أو عين، قبل أن يحصل
 "كالذي يعلق على الصبيان، أو الفرس،
 أو المساكن، أو السيارات".

2- دفع الشر الذي وقع بالفعل 
"وهذا الذي يعلق على المريض".

**ثانيا: 
حكم تعليق التمائم

تعليق التمائم من باب شرك الأسباب،
 وهذا قد يكون أكبر،
 وقد يكون أصغر، 
حسب حال صاحبه،

 ولذلك ينظر في حال المتعلق،
 وفي حال المعلق.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**يقول سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز 
رحـمه الله تعالى
 عن  التمائم: 

قد تكون شركا أكبر 
إذا اعتقد معلق التميمة أنها تحفظه،
أو تكشف  عنه المرض،
أو تدفع عنه الضرر،
دون إذن الله ومشيئته ( 1 )، 

ويقول رحـمه الله في  موضع آخر:

 والصواب أن تعليق التمائم ليس من الاستهزاء بالدين،
 بل من الشرك  الأصغر،
 ومن التشبه بالجاهلية، 

وقد يكون شركا أكبر 
على حسب ما يقوم بقلب  صاحب التعليق
 من اعتقاد النفع فيها،
وأنها تنفع وتضر دون الله عز وجل، 
وما  أشبه هذا الاعتقاد، 

أما إذا اعتقد أنها سبب للسلامة من العين
 أو الجن ونحو  ذلك،
 فهذا من الشرك الأصغر؛

 لأن الله سبحانه
لم يجعلها سببا، 
بل نهى عنها  وحذر،
 وبيّن أنها شرك على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وما ذاك إلا لما  يقوم بقلب صاحبها 
من الالتفات إليها،
 والتعلق بها ( 2 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1 - مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز 2/ 384.

2 - قاله رحمه الله معلقا على حواشي الشيخ حامد الفقي
 على كتاب "فتح المجيد" حاشية رقم 133.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
فتعليق التمائم مع اعتقاد أنها سبب للسلامة
 من الشر الواقع أو المتوقع: 
شرك أصغر.

وتعليق التمائم مع اعتقاد أنها تنفع وتضر
دون إذن الله ومشيئته:
 شرك أكبر.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا:

 التمائم نوعان؛
محرمة، ومختلف فيها.

النوع الأول:
التمائم المحرمة

وهي التي جمعت أحد هذه الأمور
 "واحد يكفي كي تكون محرمة":

1- ليست من الكتاب، ولا من السنة،
 بل هي من طلاسم اليهود، أو المشركين،
 أو مستخدمي الجن، ونحوهم.

2- إذا  كانت من الخرز، أو الأوتار،
 أو الحلق من الحديد وغيره كالأساور؛
 فإن  تعليقها محرم بلا ريب؛
 إذ ليست من الأسباب المباحة،
 ولا الأدوية المعروفة ( 1 ).

3- إذا كان فيها شرك؛
 كالاستغاثة بأحد غير الله عز وجل.

4- إذا كان صاحبها أو حاملها
 يعتقد أنها تنفع بذاتها،
وأنه إن رفعها بقي المرض ( 2 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله 
ص152، 154، 156-162.

2 - انظر: معارج القبول للشيخ حافظ الحكمي 1/ 384 
والتمائم في ميزان العقيدة للدكتور علي العلياني ص33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أدلة التمائم المحرمة:

 جاءت أدلة كثيرة بتحريم التمائم 
التي فيها أحد هذه الأمور السابقة،
 ومن هذه الأدلة:

1- قول  الله عز وجل:
 {قُلْ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
 إِنْ  أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِضُرّ 
هَلْ هُنَّ كَاشِفَاتُ ضُرّهِ
 أَوْ  أَرَادَنِي بِرَحْمَةٍ 
هَلْ هُنَّ مُمْسِكَاتُ رَحْمَتِهِ
 قُلْ حَسْبِيَ  اللَّهُ 
عَلَيْهِ يَتَوَكَّلُ الْمُتَوَكّلُون  َ}

 [الزمر: 38] .

2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "من تعلق تميمة فقد أشرك" ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه أحمد في المسند 4/ 156،
 والحاكم في  المستدرك 4/ 219.
 ورواة أحمد ثقات، كما قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 5/ 103، 
 وصححه الألباني "السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 492".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

" إن الرقى والتمائم والتولة ( 1 ) شرك " ( 2 ).

4- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " من تعلق شيئا وُكل إليه "  ( 3 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- التولة: شيء تصنعه المرأة، تجلب به محبة زوجها، وهو ضرب من السحر.
 "الدين الخالص 2/ 238".

2 - أخرجه أحمد في المسند 1/ 381.
 والحاكم في المستدرك 4/ 217، وقال: صحيح  الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، 
ووافقه الذهبي.
 وأبو داود وابن ماجه في السنن، كلاهما  في كتاب الطب، باب في تعليق التمائم.
وصححه الألباني "السلسلة الصحيحة رقم331".

3- أخرجه أحمد في المسند 4/ 310-311.
 والترمذي في الجامع الصحيح، كتاب الطب،
 باب ما جاء في كراهية التعليق.
 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح سنن الترمذي 2/ 208.            *

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**النوع الثاني: 

التمائم المختلف فيها 
وهي التي جمعت الشروط التالية ( 1 )

1- أن تكون بشيء من القرآن الكريم،
 أو بالأدعية الصحيحة.

2- أن تكون بلغة عربية مفهومة، 
أو بلغة أخرى يفهم معناها.

3- أن تكون خالية من الطلاسم، والشركيات.

4- أن يكون صاحبها على عقيدة صافية؛ 
بأنه لا يجلب النفع 
ولا يدفع الضر إلا الله.


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر أحكام الرقى والتمائم 
للدكتور فهد السحيمي ص243، 253.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**حكم هذا النوع من التمائم:

هذا النوع من التمائم قد اختلف العلماء في  حكمه، 
فرأى بعضهم جوازه،
 وبعضهم تحريمه.

 يقول الإمام أحمد:
 " التعليق كله  يكره،
 والرُقى ما كان من القرآن، فلا بأس به " ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- مسائل الإمام أحمد برواية الكوسج 2/ 169.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أدلة من قال بتحريم هذا النوع ( 1 ):

1- عموم  النهي الوارد في التمائم،
 دون تخصيص نوع منها؛
 فقد جاء المنع من تعليق  التمائم دون تفصيل.
 ولو كان تعليق التمائم مشروعا،
 لبينه رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم 
كما بين الرقية وأذن فيها بقوله:
 " لا بأس بالرقى 
ما لم يكن  فيه شرك "( 1 ).

2- إن القول بجواز تعليق التمائم المختلف فيها
 قد يعطل سنة الرقية المتفق عليها.


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر التمائم في ميزان العقيدة للدكتور علي العلياني ص46-50.

2 - تقدم تخريج هذا الحديث ص138، ح"1".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- إن القول بتعليق التمائم متردد بين الجواز والتحريم.
 وما كان كذلك فالأولى اجتنابه درءا للمفاسد، 
واتقاء للشبهات.

4- تعليق  التمائم وسيلة مفضية إلى الشرك؛ 
فقد يعتقد معلقها أنه لولا التمائم لحصل  له كذا وكذا
 فيحصل فيها تعلق القلب،
 فيفضي إلى اعتقاد أنها مؤثرة بذاتها.
 وهذا شرك.
 وسد الذرائع واجب،
 ودفع المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر معارج القبول للشيخ حافظ الحكمي 1/ 382.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
5- يؤدي تعليقها إلى حمل القرآن ممن لا يفقه  معناه، 
ولا يعرف منزلته، فلا يوقره، 
وقد يعرض آيات القرآن للامتهان؛ 
سيما  إذا دخل إلى دورات المياه،
 أو الأماكن القذرة.

وقد تبقى عليه وهو جنب، 
كما أنها قد تعلق على الأطفال مع تلبسهم بالنجاسة.

6- إن غالب من يتعاطاها صناعة واستعمالا
 لا يُعرفون بصحة الإيمان،
 ولا بصلاح العمل.

**7- إن عمل التمائم قد صار نوعا من أنواع الاتجار
 بكتاب الله ودينه القويم؛
 ففي القول بجوازها فتح الباب
 أمام الدجالين  والمشعوذين
لعمل التمائم الشركية،
 والاتجار بها بحجة أنها من القرآن  الكريم.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والقول بالمنع من تعليق التمائم هو الراجح
 والله أعلم، لما تقدم ( 1 ).

 وعلى هذا القول عدد كبير 
من الصحابة والتابعين وعلماء المسلمين.

قال  إبراهيم بن يزيد النخعي الكوفي
 "ت96هـ":
 كانوا يكرهون التمائم كلها، 
من  القرآن وغير القرآن ( 2 ).

 ومراده من قوله "كانوا":
 أي أصحاب عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه 
وهم من سادات التابعين ( 3 ).
** 

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر المجموع الثمين من فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين 1/ 58.

2 - المصنف لابن أبي شيبة 7/ 374.

3 - انظر: فتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص176-177. 
وتيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص174.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**تاسعا: 
التطير من أنواع الشرك الأصغر

أولا: تعريف التطير

التطير والطيرة: هي التشاؤم، 
وهو مصدر من تطير يتطير تطيرا وطيرة.

يقول  الحافظ ابن حجر رحـمه الله:

 وأصل التطير أنهم كانوا في الجاهلية
 يعتمدون  على الطير،
 فإذا خرج أحدهم لأمر،
 فإن رأى الطير طار يمنة تيمن به واستمر،
 وإن رآه طار يسرة تشاءم به ورجع،
 وربما كان أحدهم يهيج الطير ليطير،
 فيعتمدها؛ 
فجاء الشرع بالنهي عن ذلك ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 212. 
وفتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص424.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وكانوا يسمونه السانح، والبارح؛ 
فالسانح ما ولاك ميامنه،
 بأن يمر عن يسارك  إلى يمينك.
والبارح بالعكس. 

وكانوا يتيمنون بالسانح،
 ويتشاءمون بالبارح؛
 لأنه لا يمكن رميه إلا بأن ينحرف إليه.
وليس في شيء من سنوح الطير وبروحها
 ما يقتضي ما اعتقدوه.

وإنما هو تكلف بتعاطي ما لا أصل له؛
 إذ لا نطق  للطير ولا تمييز 
فيستدل بفعله على مضمون معنى فيه،

 وطلب العلم من غير مظانه  
جهل من فاعله ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 212-213. 
وانظر: الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 142-143.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولم يقتصر التطير على الطيور والحيوانات،
 بل انسحب هذا الاعتقاد على  غير الطير؛

 فلقد كانوا يتشاءمون ببعض الأشهر؛
 كشهر صفر
 الذي كان يمتنع  بعضهم عن الزواج فيه أو السفر.

كذلك كانوا يتشاءمون من المرضى،
 فيمتنعون عن مجالستهم، أو مؤاكلتهم.

وكذا كانوا يتشاءمون بذي العاهة؛
 كالأعرج، والأعور، وغيرهما.

**ثانيا:
 من الأدلة على تحريم التطير

1- قول  الله عز وجل عن آل فرعون: 

{فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُوا لَنَا  هَذِهِ
 وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ
 أَلا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ 
وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [الأعراف: 131] ؛

 فآل فرعون كانوا إذا أصابهم بلاء وقحط 
تطيروا -تشاءموا- بموسى عليه السلام ومن معه،

 وقالوا:
 هذا بسبب موسى  وأصحابه، أصابنا بشؤمهم.

 فأخبر عز وجل أن ما قضى عليهم وقدر لهم،
إنما  جاءهم من قبل كفرهم وتكذيبهم بآياته ورسله ( 1 ). 
ففي هذه الآية نهي عن التطير،  ووعيد فيه ( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص424.

2- انظر فتح المجيد، شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص424.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " لا عدوى 
ولا طيرة " ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب الطيرة.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب لا عدوى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " لا طيرة، 
وخيرها الفأل".

 قالوا: وما الفأل؟
 قال: 
" الكلمة الصالحة
 يسمعها أحدكم " ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب الطيرة، وباب الفأل. 

وصحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب الطيرة والفأل وما يكون فيه من الشؤم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ما الفرق بين الطيرة وبين الفأل؟

 الطيرة سوء ظن بالله عز وجل،
 وصرف شيء من  حقوقه عز وجل لغيره،
وتعلق للقلوب بمخلوق
 لا ينفع ولا يضر.

 والفأل حسن الظن  بالله سبحانه وتعالى،
 والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 "إنما كان يعجبه الفأل؛  

لأن التشاؤم سوء ظن بالله تعالى بغير سبب محقق،
 والتفاؤل حسن ظن به عز وجل،
 والمؤمن مأمور بحسن الظن بالله تعالى 
على كل حال" ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 215.
 وانظر: حياة  الحيوان الكبرى للدميري 2/ 98.
 وفتح المجيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن  ص434-435.
 والأسئلة والأجوبة في العقيدة للأطرم ص65.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**4- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "الطيرة  شرك،
الطيرة شرك.
 وما منا إلا،
 ولكن الله يذهبه بالتوكل" ( 1 )، 

وزيادة: 
"وما  منا إلا، ولكن الله يذهبه بالتوكل"،

 أي: وما منا إلا وقد وقع في قلبه شيء  من ذلك؛
 ولكن لما توكلنا على الله
 في جلب النفع ودفع الضر،
 أذهبه الله عنا  بتوكلنا عليه وحده ( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- أخرجه أبو داود في سننه، كتاب الطب، باب في  الطيرة،
 والترمذي في جامعه، كتاب السير، باب ما جاء في الطيرة- 
وقال: هذا  حديث حسن صحيح، 
وابن ماجه في سننه، كتاب الطب، باب من كان يعجبه الفأل،  ويكره الطيرة.
 وصححه الألباني "السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 429".

2- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد
 للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص440.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثالثا:
 حكم الطيرة:

الطيرة محرمة شرعا،
 وهي من 
الشرك الأصغر المنافي لكمال  التوحيد،
 لما فيها من سوء الظن بالله، 
وتعلق القلوب بغيره، 
وصرف شيء من  حقوقه لغيره.

وتنقلب إلى شرك أكبر 
إذا اعتقد أن هذه الأشياء التي تطيَّر  بها فاعلة بنفسها،
 أو سبب مؤثر في جلب النفع ودفع الضر.
 وقد تقدم قوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:
 " الطيرة شرك ".

**رابعا: 
حصول التطير عند بعض المؤمنين،
 وعلاجه: 

الطيرة التي في الأفعال  والأقوال تكون من بعض المؤمنين؛
 فقد يقع في نفس الإنسان شيء من التطير،
 ولكن الله يذهبه
بالتوكل عليه.

فالتطير أمر قد يقع من الإنسان،
 كما قال ذلك الصحابي
 لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم:
 ومنا أناس يتطيرون.

 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "ذلك شيء يجده  أحدكم في نفسه؛
 فلا يصدنكم" ( 1 )؛ 

فأخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن تأذي الإنسان  وتشاؤمه بالطيرة
 إنما هو في نفسه وعقيدته،
 لا في المتطير به،
 فوهمه وخوفه  وإشراكه
 هو الذي يطيره ويصده ( 2 ).


*
*```````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب تحريم الكهانة وإتيان الكهان.*

* 2 - انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص430.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والطيرة هي ما أمضاك، أو ردك،
 كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " من  ردته الطيرة عن حاجته، 
فقد أشرك "، 

قالوا: فما كفارة ذلك؟
 
قال:
 " أن تقول:
 اللهم لا خير إلا خيرك،
 ولا طير إلا طيرك،
 ولا إله غيرك "( 1 ).
** 

**```````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 2/ 220.
 والطبراني في المعجم الكبير 5/ 105. 
وصححه الألباني السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 1065.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وهذا من العلاج ؛ 
فإن الإنسان إذا قال ذلك،
 وأعرض عما وقع في قلبه،
 ولم  يلتفت إليه، 
كفّر الله عنه ما وقع في قلبه ابتداءا، 
لزواله عن قلبه بهذا  الدعاء المتضمن 
للاعتماد على الله وحده،
 والإعراض عما سواه( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص441.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فعلاج هذا التطير الذي يقع في نفس الإنسان،
 يكون
بصدق التوكل على الله عز  وجل،
 واعتقاد أنه وحده هو النافع والضار.

 ويضاف إلى صدق الالتجاء:

 الدعاء  الذي علمناه الرؤوف بنا، 
الحريص علينا صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وقد تقدم: 
" اللهم لا خير إلا خيرك ".

**وكذلك الدعاء الآخر:
 "فإذا رأى أحدكم ما يكره، فليقل:
 اللهم لا يأتي  بالحسنات إلا أنت،
 ولا يدفع السيئات إلا أنت،
 ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك"( 1 )؛

 ففيه نفي تعليق القلب بغير الله 
في جلب نفع أو دفع ضر، 
وهذا هو التوحيد،  
وهو دعاء مناسب لمن وقع في قلبه شيء من الطيرة،
 وتصريح بأنها لا تجلب نفعا، 
ولا تدفع ضرا ( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- أخرجه أبو داود في سننه، كتاب الطب، باب في الطيرة.
 وإسناده ضعيف كما ذكر الألباني في ضعيف الجامع رقم199.

2- فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص438.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المبحث الثالث: 
وسائل الشرك المنافية للتوحيد، 
أو لكماله

تمهيد:

رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمى جناب التوحيد
 من كل ما ينقضه، أو ينقصه، 
وحذر  أمته من المساس به،
 وسد كل طريق يؤدي إلى نقيضه،
 أو يخدش كماله، 

وشبه حرصه  على أمته بقوله:
 "إنما مثلي ومثل الناس كمثل رجل استوقد نارا،
 فلما أضاءت  ما حوله جعل الفراش 
وهذه الدواب التي تقع في النار يقعن فيها،
 فجعل الرجل  يحجزهن، ويغلبنه، فيتقحمن فيها،
 فأنا آخذ بحجزكم عن النار:
 هلم عن النار،  هلم عن النار،
 فتغلبوني، تقحمون فيها "( 1 )؛

فهو الرحيم بأمته صلى الله عليه  وسلم،
 الرؤوف بهم،
 الحريص على وقايتهم من سبل الغواية،
 وحمايتهم من كل ما  يكون سببا في هلاكهم.


**```````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الرقاق، باب الانتهاء عن  المعاصي.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الفضائل، 
باب شفقته صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته  ومبالغته في تحذيره مما يضرهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولكن بعض هذه الأمة عصت نبيها 
بفعل بعض
ما نهاها عنه 
وحذرها منه،
 واتبعت  خطوات الشيطان 
الذي زين لهم الباطل ودعاهم إليه،
 وكانت من نتيجة هذا  العصيان:

الوقوع في نقيض التوحيد ( 1 )،
 أو فيما ينقص من كماله ( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1-  نواقض التوحيد هي:
 الأمور التي إذا وجدت عند العبد  خرج من دين الله بالكلية،
 وأصبح بسببها كافرا، أو مرتدا عن دين الإسلام.
 وهي كثيرة، تجتمع في الشرك الأكبر والكفر الأكبر، والنفاق الأكبر.
"انظر  مذكرة العقيدة الإسلامية 
للدكتور عبد الله بن جبرين ص61".

2 - منقصات  التوحيد هي:
 الأمور التي تنافي كمال التوحيد، ولا تنقضه بالكلية؛ 
فإذا وجدت  عند المسلم نقص توحيده، ولم يخرج من دين الإسلام.
 وهي المعاصي التي لا تصل  إلى درجة الشرك الأكبر،
 أو الكفر الأكبر، أو النفاق الأكبر.
 وعلى رأس هذه  المعاصي: الشرك الأصغر،
 والكفر الأصغر، والنفاق الأصغر.
 "انظر المرجع  السابق".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ولا ريب أن هؤلاء قبل أن يقعوا فيما وقعوا فيه،
 كانوا قد سلكوا وسائل حذروا من سلوكها،
 وطرقا كان قد طلب منهم أن لا يطرقوها.

ومعرفة هذه الوسائل من الأمور المعينة على تجنبها.
 ويمكن بيان بعضها في المطالب التالية: 

المطلب الأول:
 التوسل البدعي، والتوسل الشرعي،
 وأنواعه

سبب إدخال التوسل في هذا المبحث:

إنما  أدخلنا التوسل في الوسائل المنافية للتوحيد أو لكماله،
 لأن التوسل إلى  الله بذات أو جاه أحد مخلوقاته 
محذور من وجهين:

أحدهما أنه أقسم على الله  في دعائه بأحد مخلوقاته،
 ولا يجوز الحلف بغير الله عز وجل
 كما تقدم ( 1 ).

والمحذور  الثاني
 أنه اعتقد أن لأحد على الله حقا،
 وليس للعباد حق على الله إلا ما  أوجبه عز وجل 
على نفسه من نصرة المؤمنين،
 وإنجاء الموحدين، 
وإثابة  المطيعين، 
واستجابة دعاء الداعين ( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر ص133-134 من هذا الكتاب.

2 - انظر شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز والحنفي 1/ 294-296.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**معنى التوسل لغة: 
يقال:
 وسل فلان يسل إلى الله بالعمل وسلا:
 رغب وتقرب.

 ووسل فلان إلى الله،
 وتوسل وسيلة وتوسيلا:
 أي عمل عملا تقرب به إليه. 

وأنا  متوسل إليه بكذا، وواسل،
 ووسلت إليه، وتوسلت إلى الله بالعمل: تقربت ( 1 ).

معنى التوسل شرعا:

يعرف  التوسل شرعا بأنه:
 التقرب إلى الله عز وجل بطاعته، وعبادته،
 واتباع رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وبكل عمل يحبه ويرضاه ( 2 ).

 أو: عبادة يراد بها التوصل إلى 
رضوان الله والجنة ( 3 ).
**```````````````````*
*1- انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص675.
 والقاموس  المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص1378.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 11/ 724.
 والنهاية في  غريب الحديث لابن الأثير 5/ 185.
 والمعجم الوسيط ص1032.

2 - انظر التوصل إلى حقيقة التوسل لمحمد نسيب الرفاعي ص12.

3 - انظر مجموع فتاوى ورسائل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين 5/ 279.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**من أدلة التوسل الشرعي:

1- قول الله عز وجل:  

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ 
وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَة}
[المائدة: 35] ؛

 أي تقربوا إلى الله بطاعته،
 والعمل بما  يرضيه( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي 6/ 159،
 وتفسير ابن كثير 2/ 55.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- قول الله عز وجل:

 {أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  يَدْعُونَ 
يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ
 أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ
وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ 
وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ
 إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبّكَ  كَانَ مَحْذُورًا}
 [الإسراء: 57] ،

 والوسيلة: هي القربة ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: تفسير ابن كثير 2/ 55.
 وأضواء البيان للشنقيطي 2/ 86.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أقسام التوسل:

التوسل ينقسم إلى قسمين:
 توسل شرعي، 
وتوسل بدعي.

فالتوسل الشرعي: 

هو ما كان ثابتا بالشرع؛ 
بأن يدل عليه دليل من الكتاب أو السنة.

والتوسل البدعي:

 هو ما لم يدل على جوازه دليل،
 أو وجد الدليل؛ ولكنه لم يثبت،
 ووجد من الأدلة الثابتة ما يناقضه( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر شرح نواقض التوحيد لحسن بن علي العواجي ص41.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أنواع التوسل الشرعي وأدلته:

التوسل المشروع 
هو كل توسل 
دلَّ على جوازه نص
 من الكتاب أو السنة، 

والمراد به هنا:
اتخاذ وسيلة لإجابة الدعاء؛
 بأن يجعل  الداعي في دعائه
 ما يكون سببا في قبوله ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر التوسل حكمه وأقسامه لابن عثيمين والألباني ص13.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وهذا التوسل لا يُعلم
 إلا من طريق الشرع.
 وهو أنواع، منها ( 1 ):

1- التوسل  بالله عز وجل؛ 
بذاته المقدسة،
 أو بأسمائه الحسنى،
 أو صفاته العلى، أو  أفعاله،

 ودليل ذلك قوله سبحانه وتعالى: 
{وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى
فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا 
وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ
 سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}

 [الأعراف: 180] ، 

وقوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم في دعائه: 

"أسألك بكل اسم هو لك، 
سميت به نفسك، 
أو علمته أحدا من  خلقك،
 أو أنزلته في كتابك،
 أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك" ( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر شرح نواقض التوحيد للعواجي ص42-43.

2 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 1/ 391، 
وقال أحمد شاكر في تحقيقه للمسند  رقم3712: إسناده صحيح.
 وصححه الألباني "السلسلة الصحيحة رقم199".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- التوسل بالأعمال الصالحة.

 ودليل ذلك من كتاب  الله،
 قوله عز وجل:
 {وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ  الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ
 رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا
 إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} 

[البقرة: 127] ،

 ومن السنة:

 قصة النفر الثلاثة  الذين توسلوا بأعمالهم الصالحة؛ 
من بر الوالدين، وترك الفواحش، وأداء  الحقوق،
 فاستجاب الله عز وجل لهم ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في الصحيحين.
 "صحيح البخاري،  كتاب الإجارة، باب من استأجر أجيرا فترك أجره. 
وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الذكر  والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار، باب قصة أصاب الغار الثلاثة".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- التوسل بدعاء الغير:

ودليل ذلك قوله عز وجل
 حكاية عن أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام: 

{قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا 
اسْتَغْفِرْ  لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا
 إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ}

 [يوسف: 97] ، 

ومن السنة دعاؤه  صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لعكاشة بن محصن رضي الله عنه
 أن يجعله الله من السبعين  ألفا
 الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب
 -لما سأله ذلك ( 1 ).

والأدلة على أنواع
التوسل المشروع
 من الكتاب والسنة كثيرة جدا، 
وما ذكرته قليل من كثير.


**```````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في الصحيحين؛ "صحيح البخاري،
 كتاب الطب، باب من اكتوى أو كوى غيره.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، 
باب  الدليل على دخول طوائف من المسلمين الجنة بغير حساب".
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**التوسل البدعي:

سبق الحديث عن أنواع التوسل المشروع،
 وذكرنا منها:

 التوسل بدعاء الغير،
 ومثلنا له بصنيع الصحابة رضي الله عنه، 
وتوسلهم بدعاء  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وهذا النوع هو الذي أسيء فهمه؛
 فظن المخالفون  للكتاب والسنة 
أن المراد التوسل بشخصه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 مع أن الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم 
إنما كانوا يتوسلون بدعائه 
-عليه الصلاة والسلام- حال حياته؛

 كما فعل ذاك الأعرابي الذي دخل عليه وهو يخطب،
 فسأله الدعاء ( 1 )؛

 وكذلك  الصحابي الذي سأله
 أن يدعو الله أن يجعله ممن يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ( 2 )،  
وغير ذلك.


**```````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الاستسقاء، باب الاستسقاء في خطبة الجمعة.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب صلاة الاستسقاء، باب الدعاء في الاستسقاء.

2- تقدم تخريجه .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وهذا التوسل إنما يكون 
في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 أما بعد موته،
 فلا  يجوز. 

من أجل هذا لما أجدب الناس
 في عهد عمر رضي الله عنه
 لم يطلبوا من  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن يستسقي لهم؛

 بل استسقى عمر رضي الله عنه  بالعباس
 رضي الله عنه
 عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وكان مما قاله:
 "اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا فتسقينا،
 وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا  فاسقنا" ( 1 ).

 فسقاهم الله عز جل. 


**```````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الاستسقاء،
 باب سؤال الناس الإمام الاستسقاء إذا قحطوا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وهذا توسل من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
بدعاء العباس رضي الله عنه،
 لا بذاته  حال حياته،

 وهو شبيه بتوسلهم بدعاء نبيهم 
صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته.

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحـمه الله:
 وأما التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم 
والتوجه به في كلام الصحابة رضي الله عنه،
 فيريدون به التوسل بدعائه  وشفاعته ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة لابن تيمية ص80-181.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والتوسل بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مقيد بقيدين:

 أحدهما:

 أن يكون التوسل  حال حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

وهذا يوضحه توسل عمر رضي الله عنه بالعباس
 رضي الله عنه
 بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية:

 وأما التوسل بدعائه وشفاعته -كما قال عمر،
 فإنه توسل بدعائه لا  بذاته.

 ولهذا عدلوا عن التوسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى التوسل بعمه  العباس. 

ولو كان التوسل بذاته،
 لكان هذا أولى من التوسل بالعباس؛ 
فلما  عدلوا عن التوسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى التوسل بالعباس،
 علم أن ما كان  يفعل في حياته
 قد تعذر بموته،
 بخلاف التوسل الذي هو الإيمان به والطاعة له، 
 فإنه مشروع دائما ( 1 ).

هذا عن القيد الأول.


**```````````````````*
*1 - قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسييلة لابن تيمية ص82.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أما الثاني: 

فهو خاص بالمتوسل به،
 وهو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
حال حياته؛
 فلا بد أن يقوم بعمل ما.
 وهذا يؤكد أن التوسل ليس بذاته،
 وإنما هو بدعائه  وتضرعه إلى الله.

ويوضح ذلك فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما توسل الأعرابي بدعائه وهو على المنبر:
 رفع يديه، وقال:
 "اللهم أغثنا،
 اللهم أغثنا" ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1 - تقدم تخريجه ص154، ح"2" من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فالتوسل المشروع:

 ما كان بدعائه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم حال حياته،

 لا  كما فهم 
من خالف قوله الكتاب والسنة:
 أنه توسل بالشخص أو الذات أو الجاه، 
لا  بالدعاء،

فأحدثوا عبادة 
لم ترد في النصوص الشرعية، 
فسُمي ما أحدثوه بدعة،
 وأُطلق على التوسل الذي أحدثوه: 
"التوسل البدعي".

*
*وقد تمسك هؤلاء بأدلة
 من تأملها وجد أنها حجة عليهم، لا لهم.
 ومن هذه:

حديث  استسقاء عمر بالعباس، 
وقد تقدم أنه نص في أن التوسل بدعاء الشخص،
 يكون حال  حياته، لا بعد مماته،

 بدليل عدول الصحابة رضي الله عنه،
 وهم أفضل الأمة 
عن  التوسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته
إلى التوسل بعمه العباس رضي الله  عنه ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1- انظر ما تقدم في هذه الصفحة والتي قبلها.*
*  وانظر كتاب التوسل حكمه وأقسامه ص45-57.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ومنها 
حديث الأعمى الذي سأل رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يدعو الله له  أن يعافيه،
 فعلَّمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء يدعو به 
بعد أن يتوضأ  ويصلي ركعتين 
-كوسيلة بين يدي الدعاء ( 1 ).

وهذا الحديث ذكره العلماء في  معجزات النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ودلائل نبوته، ودعائه المستجاب،
 وما  أظهره الله ببركة دعائه من الخوارق؛ 

فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه لهذا  الأعمى،
 رد الله عز وجل عليه بصره، 
لا بتوسل الأعمى بذاته صلى الله عليه  وسلم وجاهه.

 ولو كان السر في دعاء الأعمى وحده وتوسله
 بذات النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وجاهه دون دعائه؛
لكان كل من دعا بهذا الدعاء من العميان مخلصا،
 يعافى من وقته أو بعد حين. 


**``````````````````*
*1- أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 4/ 138.
 والترمذي في  جامعه، كتاب الدعوات، باب 119، وقال: حسن صحيح غريب،
 والحاكم في المستدرك  1/ 519، وقال: صحيح الإسناد. ووافقه الذهبي.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 رحـمه الله: 

وكذلك لو كان كل أعمى توسل به
 ولم  يدع له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بمنزلة ذلك الأعمى،
لكان عميان الصحابة،  أو بعضهم
 يفعلون مثل ما فعل الأعمى.
فعدلوهم عن هذا إلى هذا 
-مع أنهم  السابقون الأولون؛ المهاجرون والأنصار
 والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان؛

 فإنهم أعلم  منا بالله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وما يشرع من الدعاء وما ينفع، 
وما لم  يشرع ولا ينفع 
وما يكون أنفع من غيره،

 وهم في وقت ضرورة ومخمصة وجدب
 يطلبون  تفريج الكربات، وتيسير العسير، 
وإنزال الغيث بكل طريق ممكن 
-دليل على أن  المشروع 
ما سلكوه
 دون ما تركوه ( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 326.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**واستدلال المخالفين بحديث الأعمى
 على جواز التوسل بالذات أو الجاه 
مردود لما يلي:

1- إن الأعمى إنما جاء طالبا الدعاء؛ 
فالمسألة من بدايتها توسل بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

2- إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وعده بالدعاء،
 وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يخلف وعده أبدا.
 وقد دعا له كما وعده.

3- إن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علَّم الأعمى
 دعاء يدعو به، 
وفيه قوله:
 "اللهم  فشفعه فيَّ، وشفعني فيه".
 والشفاعة هي الدعاء.

 "فشفعه فيَّ":
 أي شفع نبيك صلى  الله عليه وسلم فيَّ،
 أي اقبل دعاءه لي بأن ترد علي بصري.

 "وشفعني فيه"؛
 أي  اقبل دعائي في أن تقبل دعاء النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم لي  ( 1 ).

وثمة أدلة أخرى استدلوا بها،
 كلها في مصاف الموضوعات،
التي لا تنهض بها الحُجة  ( 2 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر: اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية 2/ 287-387.
 والتوصل إلى حقيقة التوسل للرفاعي ص229-232،
 والتوسل حكمه وأقسامه ص59-66.

2- انظر: مجمموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 1/ 142-368،
 وكذلك: ما جمعه علي  بن حسين أبو لوز من شبهاتهم في كتاب: 
التوسل حكمه وأقسامه ص79-103.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الثاني:

 اتخاذ القبور مساجد، والبناء عليها،
 والصلاة إليها من الوسائل المفضية إلى الشرك

تمهيد:

ذكرنا فيما مضى أن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان حريصا على
حـماية جناب التوحيد ( 1 ).

ومن  مظاهر حرصه صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 تلك الأحاديث الكثيرة التي قالها يحذّر  أمته 
عن سلوك الطرق التي تفضي إلى الشرك 
من اتخاذ القبور مساجد،
 أو البناء  عليها، 
أو الصلاة إليها.

ويمكن تصنيف هذه الأحاديث 
وفق الموضوعات التالية:

أولا- أحاديث تنهى عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد،
 أو البناء عليها:
 ومنها:

1- ما  جاء في الصحيح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها
 أن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها ذكرت  لرسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كنيسة رأتها بأرض الحبشة،
 وما فيها من  الصور؛

 فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "أولئك إذا مات فيهم الرجل الصالح، 
أو  العبد الصالح
 بنوا على قبره مسجدا
 وصوروا فيه تلك الصور،
 أولئك شرار الخلق  عند الله"( 2 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر ص151 من هذا الكتاب.

2 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الصلاة، 
باب: هل تنبش قبور مشركي الجاهلية ويتخذ مكانها مساجد؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ويلاحظ الوعيد في هذا الحديث 
في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "أولئك شرار  الخلق عند الله"،

 وهذا الوعيد يتناول من اتخذ قبور الأنبياء مساجد،

 ومعنى  اتخاذها مساجد:
 أي 
بناء المساجد عليها( 1 ).

ومعلوم أن الفتنة بالقبور
كالفتنة  بالأصنام،
 أو أشد. 
** 
**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتح الباري لابن حجر 1/ 524.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحـمه الله:

 وهذه العلة التي لأجلها نهى الشارع  صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن اتخاذ المساجد على القبور،

 هي التي أوقعت كثير من  الأمم،
 إما في الشرك الأكبر،
 أو فيما دونه من الشرك 

فإن الشرك بقبر الرجل  الذي يعتقد صلاحه
 أقرب إلى النفوس 
من الشرك بخشبة أو حجر؛

 ولهذا تجد أهل  الشرك يتضرعون عندها
 ويخشعون ويخضعون ويعبدون بقلوبهم 
عبادة لا يفعلونها في  بيوت الله
 ولا وقت السَحر،

 ومنهم من يسجد لها،
 وأكثرهم يرجون 
من بركة  الصلاة عندها والدعاء 
ما لا يرجونه في المساجد ( 1 ).

فنهى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن بناء المساجد عليها
 حسمًا لمادة الشرك ، 
وسدًا للطرق المفضية إليه. 
** 
**``````````````````*
*1 - نقل ذلك عنه الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن
 في كتاب فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص312.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *2- ما روته أم المؤمنين عائشة،
 وابن عباس رضي  الله عنه قالا:
 لما نزل برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 طفق يطرح خميصة له  على وجهه، 
فإذا اغتم بها كشفها عن وجهه؛
 فقال وهو كذلك:

"لعنة الله على اليهود والنصارى،
 اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد" 
يحذّر ما صنعوا.

قالت  عائشة رضي الله عنها: 

ولولا ذلك لأُبرز قبره 
غير أنه خشي أن يُتخذ مسجدا ( 1 )؛

 أي: لولا نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن اتخاذ المساجد على القبور
 لكشف قبر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 ولم يتخذ عليه الحائل.

فلعن - عليه الصلاة والسلام -
 في هذا الحديث من كان قبلنا، 
وأنكر عليهم.


**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الصلاة، باب 55.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، 
باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**  وإنكاره صنيعهم هذا
 يخرج على وجهين:

أحدهما: 
أنهم يسجدون لقبور الأنبياء تعظيما لهم.

والثاني:

أنهم يجوزون الصلاة في مدافن الأنبياء
 والسجود في مقابرهم،
 والتوجه  إليها حالة الصلاة
 نظرا منهم بذلك إلى عبادة الله، 
والمبالغة في تعظيم  الأنبياء.

والأول هو
 الشرك الجلي،

والثاني
الخفي؛

 فلذلك استحقوا اللعن ( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - تيسير العزيز الحميد للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص327.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *3- ما رواه جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال:  
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قبل أن يموت بخمس وهو يقول:

 "ألا وإن من  كان قبلكم 
كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد،
 إني أنهاكم عن ذلك"( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة، 
باب النهي عن بناء المساجد على القبور.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *ولهذا النهي منه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 "بالغ المسلمون في سد الذريعة
 في قبر  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
فأعلوا حيطان تربته، وسدوا المداخل إليها،
 وجعلوها محدقة بقبرة صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 ثم خافوا أن يتخذ موضع قبره قبلة
 إذا كان مستقبل المصلين،
 فتتصور الصلاة إليه بصورة العبادة،
 فبنوا جدارين  من ركني القبر الشماليين،
 وتحرفوهما حتى التقيا على زاوية مثلث
 من جهة  الشمال، 
حتى لا يتمكن أحد من استقبال قبره"( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - المفهم شرح صحيح مسلم للقرطبي 2/ 932.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *4- ما رواه جابر بن عبد الله 
-رضي الله عنهما- قال: 

نهى رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن يُجصص القبر،
 وأن يُقعد عليه،
 وأن يُبنى عليه ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الجنائز،
 باب النهي عن تجصيص القبر والبناء عليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *ويلاحظ النهي عن البناء على القبور
 في هذه الأحاديث،
واللعن على ذلك؛ 

"فهذا  التحذير منه صلى الله عليه وسلم،
واللعن عن مشابهة أهل الكتاب 
في بناء  المساجد على قبر الرجل الصالح 
صريح في النهي عن المشابهة في هذا،
 ودليل على  الحذر من جنس أعمالهم؛
 حيث لا يؤمن في سائر أعمالهم
 أن تكن من هذا الجنس، 

ثم من المعلوم ما قد ابتلي به كثير من هذه الأمة؛ 
من بناء المساجد على  القبور، 
واتخاذ القبور مساجد بلا بناء.
وكلا الأمرين محرم،
ملعون فاعله بالمستفيض من السنة"( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية 1/ 295.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *5- ما رواه أبو الهياج الأسدي،
 قال: قال لي علي  بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:
 ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله 
صلى الله  عليه وسلم:

 "أن لا تدع تمثالا إلا طمسته،
 ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته" ( 1 )؛ 

ففي قوله: 
"أن لا تدع تمثالا إلا طمسته":
 الأمر بتغييير صور ذوات الأرواح ( 2 ).

وقوله: 
"ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته":
 أي لا يرفع القبر على الأرض رفعا كثيرا، ولا يُسنَّم،
 بل يرفع نحو شبر، ويُسطَّح ( 3 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الجنائز، 
باب النهي عن تجصيص القبر والبناء عليه.

2- انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 7- 36.

3- أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/ 177-178 
شرح الصدور بتحريم رفع القبور للشوكاني ص17..
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *قال العلامة محمد بن علي الشوكاني
 رحـمه الله: 

"اعلم أنه اتفق الناس سابقهم  ولاحقهم،
 وأولهم وآخرهم،
 من لدن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم إلى هذا الوقت:
 أن  رفع القبور والبناء عليها 
بدعة من البدع 
التي ثبت النهي عنها، 
واشتد وعيد  رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم لفاعلها"( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - شرح الصدور بتحريم رفع القبور للشوكاني ص17.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *وقال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 
رحـمه الله:

 والتحقيق الذي لا شك فيه:
 أنه  لا يجوز البناء على القبور، 
ولا تجصيصها ( 1 )،
 واستدل بالحديثين السابقين.


**``````````````````*
*1 - أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/ 177-178.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *ثانيا:
 أحاديث تنهى عن الصلاة إلى القبور،
 أو اتخاذها عيدا:
 ومنها:

الأحاديث  التي تقدمت 
بالنهي عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد،
 دليل واضح في النهي عن الصلاة  إليها؛
 لأن من قصد القبور للصلاة عندها، أو إليها،
 فقد اتخذها مساجد  وأعيادا، 
وارتكب ما نهى الله ورسوله عنه،
 ووقع في وسيلة من وسائل الشرك  الأكبر ( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر الإرشاد إلى توحيد رب العباد
 للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حماد آل عمر ص97.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *وقد دلت أحاديث كثيرة 
على تحريم الصلاة إلى القبور،
أو اتخاذها عيدا، 
ومن ذلك:

1- ما  رواه أبو مرثد الغنوي رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:
 "  لا تصلوا إلى القبور،
 ولا تجلسوا إليها" ( 1 )؛ 

ففيه تصريح بالنهي 
عن الصلاة  إلى قبر.

 قال الشافعي رحـمه الله:
 
وأكره أن يعظم مخلوق حتى يجعل قبره مسجدا  
مخافة الفتنة عليه 
وعلى من بعده من الناس ( 2 ).
** 

**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الجنائز، باب النهي عن تجصيص القبر والبناء عليه.

2- شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 7/ 38.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحـمه الله 
معلقا على هذا الحديث: 

فلا يجوز أن  يصلي إلى شيء من القبور؛
لا قبور الأنبياء ولا غيرهم،
 لهذا الحديث الصحيح،

 ولا خلاف بين المسلمين 
أنه لا يُشرع أن يقصد الصلاة إلى القبر،
 بل هذا من  البدع المحدثة،

وكذلك قصد شيء من القبور
 لا سيما قبور الأنبياء والصالحين  عند الدعاء. 

وإذا لم يجز قصد استقباله 
عند الدعاء لله تعالى، 
فدعاء الميت  نفسه 
أولى أن لا يجوز،

 كما أنه لا يجوز أن يصلي مستقبله، 
فلأن لا يجوز  الصلاة له بطريق الأولى ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة لابن تيمية ص294-295.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *2- ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه
عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه قال:

 "لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبورا،
ولا تجعلوا قبري عيدا، 
وصلوا  علي، 
فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم" ( 1 ).

فإذا كان هذا في حق قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الذي هو أفضل قبر على وجه الأرض،
فكيف بقبر غيره من البشر.


**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحـمد في المسند 2/ 367. 
وأبو داود في السنن، كتاب المناسك، باب زيارة القبور.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحـمه الله 
معلقا على هذا الحديث:

"ووجه  الدلالة: 
أن قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أفضل قبر على وجه الأرض.
 وقد  نهى عن اتخاذه عيدا. 
فقبر غيره أولى بالنهي
 كائنا من كان،

 ثم إنه قرن ذلك  بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "ولا تتخذوا بيوتكم قبورا":
 أي لا تعطلوها عن  الصلاة فيها والدعاء والقراءة،
 فتكون بمنزلة القبور.
فأمر بتحري العبادة في  البيوت،
ونهى عن تحريها عند القبور ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية 2/ 657.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
* *وقد ذكر الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمه الله

 أن من أعظم المحدثات 
وأسباب  الشرك بالقبور:

 الصلاة عندها،
واتخاذها مساجد، 
وبناء المساجد عليها.

 وقد  تواترت النصوص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
بالنهي عن ذلك
والتغليظ فيه ( 1 ).

**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص313.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولصحة هذه النصوص وتواترها 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وتنوع الوعيد  الوارد فيها،
 أجـمع أهل العلم
من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ومن بعدهم  من سلف هذه الأمة
وجـميــع من سار على نهجهم 
على 
تحريم اتخاذ المساجد
 على  القبور،
 أو البناء عليها،
 أو الصلاة إليها.

**ومن غربة الإسلام أن هذا الذي لعن رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعليه 
تحذيرا لأمته أن يفعلوه معه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ومع الصالحين من أمته،

 قد  فعله الخلق الكثير من متأخري هذه الأمة،
 واعتقدوه قربة من القربات، 
وهو من  أعظم السيئات والمنكرات،
 وما شعروا أن ذلك محادَّة لله ورسوله
صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص315.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولصحة هذه النصوص وتواترها 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وتنوع الوعيد  الوارد فيها،
 أجـمع أهل العلم
من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ومن بعدهم  من سلف هذه الأمة
وجـميــع من سار على نهجهم 
على 
تحريم اتخاذ المساجد
 على  القبور،
 أو البناء عليها،
 أو الصلاة إليها.

**ومن غربة الإسلام أن هذا الذي لعن رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعليه 
تحذيرا لأمته أن يفعلوه معه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ومع الصالحين من أمته،

 قد  فعله الخلق الكثير من متأخري هذه الأمة،
 واعتقدوه قربة من القربات، 
وهو من  أعظم السيئات والمنكرات،
 وما شعروا أن ذلك محادَّة لله ورسوله
صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص315.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الثالث:
الغلو في الأنبياء والصالحين، 
والتبرك بآثارهم 
من الوسائل المفضية إلى الشرك

تمهيد:

أمة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هي الأمة الوسط، 
وهي الأمة المجانبة للغلو  والإجحاف،
 فلا إفراط عندها
ولا تفريط.

 وقد نُهيت هذه الأمة عن الغلو 
على  لسان رسولها صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 في قوله:
 "إياكم والغلو في الدين؛
 فإنما  أهلك من كان قبلكم الغلو في الدين" ( 1 ).

والنهي عن الغلو 
نهي عن الشرك؛

لأن الغلو مطية الشرك بالله عز وجل،

 والشرك بالله أعظم ذنب 
عُصي الله عز وجل به.

لذلك يجب على أبناء هذه الأمة الحذر منه،
 لئلا يهلكوا كما هلك من كان قبلهم،
فيخسروا دنياهم، 
ويوبقوا أُخراهم.


**``````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه النسائي في السنن، كتاب مناسك الحج، باب  التقاط الحصى.
 وابن ماجه في السنن، كتاب المناسك، باب قدر حصى الرمي.
 وصححه  الألباني في صحيح سنن ابن ماجه 2/ 176-177.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*ومن مظاهر الغلو الذي نهينا عنه:
الغلو في الأنبياء والصالحين؛

 فإن  الشياطين ما اجتالت البشرية عن فطرتها 
التي فطرها الله عليها، 
إلا بالغلو  في رجال صالحين،

 حتى قال قائلها:

 { لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ 
وَلا تَذَرُنَّ  وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا 
وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا}

 [نوح: 23] .

**وبيان هذا المظهر من مظاهر الغلو
 الذي نهينا عنه يمكن في المسائل التالية:

المسألة الأولى:
 المبالغة في مدح الأشخاص

المخلوق  له منزلة لا يتعداها.
 فإن جاوز الناس فيها حدها؛
 فقد غلوا فيه. 

وإنما حدثت  عبادة الأصنام 
بسبب الغلو في المخلوق،
 وإنزاله فوق منزلته، 

حتى جعل فيها  حظ من الإلهية،
 وشبه بالله تعالى.

 وهذا هو التشبيه الذي أبطله الله عز وجل،
 وبعث رسله بإنكاره،
والرد على أهله ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1- الدين الخالص لصديق حسن خان 2/ 445.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو سيد ولد آدم، 
وأفضل الأنبياء والمرسلين،
وأول شافع وأول مشفَّع
 قد حذرنا من الغلو فيه،
والإسراف في مدحه،

 حتى قال صلى  الله عليه وسلم:
 "لا تطروني ( 1 )
 كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم؛
 فإنما أنا عبده،
 فقولوا: 
عبد الله رسوله" ( 2 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1- الإطراء: المدح والزيادة في الثناء. "المعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص556".

2- صحيح البخاري، كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء،
 باب قول الله تعالى: { يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ } .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وحين جاءه ناس فقالوا له:
 يا خيرنا وابن خيرنا، 
وسيدنا وابن سيدنا،

 قال: 
"يا أيها الناس! قولوا بقولكم،
 ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان، 
وأنا محمد عبد الله  ورسوله
ما أحب أن ترفعوني فوق منزلتي
 التي أنزلني الله عز وجل" ( 1 ).

فإذا كان هذا النهي في حقه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أن لا يزاد في مدحه،
 فغيره أولى 
أن لا يزاد في مدحهم.


**``````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 3/ 153، 241.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وليست المبالغة في مدحه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
دليلا على محبته،
فإن المحبة  إنما تُعلم بالاتباع،

ولو كان هؤلاء المسرفين في المدح صادقين في حبه
 صلى  الله عليه وسلم،
 لامتنعوا عن الغلو فيه؛
 لأنه نهى عن ذلك، 
وأمرنا أن ننتهي  عما نهانا عنه. 

يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"فإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه،
 وإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الاعتصام، 
باب الاقتداء بسنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ونحن نحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وهو أحبُّ إلينا
 من أنفسنا، وآبائنا،
 وأبنائنا، وأهلينا، وأموالنا.

ونعلم  أنه لا طريق إلى الله
 إلا بمتابعته صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وفعل ما أمر،
 والانتهاء عما نهى عنه وزجر.
 فلا نفعل ما نهانا عنه من الغلو فيه، 
ومجاوزة  الحد في شخصه الكريم.
**
**المسألة الثانية: 
تصوير الأنبياء والصالحين، 
واتخاذ تماثيل لهم:

لقد كان  سبب وقوع أول شرك في بني آدم، 
هو الغلو في الأشخاص وتقديسهم،
 واتخاذ  تماثيل لهم؛

 فقد روى البخاري في صحيحه،
 عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-

قال:
 "صارت الأوثان التي كانت في قوم نوح
 في العرب بعد،
 أما ود فكانت لكلب  بدومة الجندل، 
وأما سواع فكانت لهذيل،
 وأما يغوث فكانت لمراد،
 ثم لبني غطيف  بالجرف عند سبأ، 
وأما يعوق فكانت لهمذان،
 وأما نسر فكانت لحمير لآل ذي  الكلاع؛

 أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح،
 فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم
 أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم
 التي كانوا يجلسون أنصابًا، 
وسموها بأسمائهم، ففعلوا.
 فلم تُعبد، 
حتى إذا هلك أولئك
 وتنسخ العلم عُبدت " ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب التفسير، 
باب {وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا} .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فـ "أول ما حدثت الأصنام 
على عهد نوح عليه السلام،
 وكانت الأبناء تبرُّ  الآباء،
 فمات رجل منهم،
 فجزع عليه، فجعل لا يصبر عنه؛
 فاتخذ مثالا على  صورته، 
فكلما اشتاق إليه نظره،
 ثم مات ففعل به كما فعل، 
حتى تتابعوا على  ذلك.
 فمات الآباء،

 فقال الأبناء:

 ما اتخذ آباؤنا هذه
 إلا أنها كانت آلهتهم.
 فعبدوها ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - فتح الباري لابن حجر 8/ 669.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فكان تساهلهم في تصوير هؤلاء الصالحين 
وتعليق صورهم في مجالسهم،
 من أسباب  عبادة ذريتهم لهذه التماثيل
 من دون الله عز وجل.

 يقول الإمام القرطبي رحمه  الله: 

"إنما فعل ذلك أوائلهم ليأتنسوا برؤية تلك الصور، 
ويتذكروا بها  أحوالهم الصالحة،
 فيجتهدون كاجتهادهم، 
ويعبدون الله تعالى
عند قبورهم؛
 فمضت  لهم بذلك أزمان.
 ثم إنه خلف من بعدهم خلف جهلوا أغراضهم،
 ووسوس لهم  الشيطان
أن آباءهم وأجدادهم كانوا يعبدون 
هذه الصور ويعظمونها.
فعبدوها.  

فحذَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مثل ذلك، 
وشدَّد النكير والوعيد على فعل  ذلك، 
وسدَّ الذرائع المؤدية إلى ذلك" ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - المفهم شرح صحيح مسلم للقرطبي 2/ 931-932.
 وانظر: الجامع لأحكام القرآن له 18/ 198-199. 
والمجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 249.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وقد دلت الأحاديث الكثيرة على 
تحريم التصوير، 
خشية أن يؤدي تعليقها،
 والافتتان بها إلى عبادتها من دون الله عز وجل،
 ومن هذه الأحاديث:

1- ما تقدم عن أبي الهياج الأسدي، 
من قول علي بن  أبي طالب رضي الله عنه له:
ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه
 رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:

 " أن لا تدع تمثالا إلا طمسته ، 
ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سوّيته " ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - تقدم تخريجه ص159 من هذا الكتاب.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "إن أشد الناس عذابا 
يوم القيامة المصورون" ( 1 )، 

وفيه حرمة تصوير الحيوان.

قال  النووي:

 قال العلماء:

تصوير صورة الحيوان حرام شديد التحريم، 
وهو من  الكبائر؛
 لأنه متوعد عليه بهذا الوعيد الشديد،
 وسواء صنعه لما يمتهن أم  لغيره،
 فصنعه حرام ( 2 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب اللباس، باب عذاب المصورين  يوم القيامة.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب اللباس والزينة، باب تحريم تصوير صورة  الحيوان، 
وتحريم اتخاذ ما فيه صورة غير ممتهنة بالفرش ونحوه.

2- نقله عنه ابن حجر في فتح الباري 10/ 384.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- وجاء رجل إلى عبد الله بن عباس 
-رضي الله  عنهما- 
فقال: يا أبا عباس! 
إني إنسان إنما معيشتي من صنعة يدي،
 وإني أصنع  هذه التصاوير؛

 فقال ابن عباس:

 لا أحدثك إلا ما سمعت من رسول الله
 صلى الله  عليه وسلم، 
سمعته يقول: 
"من صوَّر صورة 
فإن الله معذبه حتى ينفخ فيها الروح،
 وليس بنافخ فيها أبدا" 

فربا الرجل ربوة شديدة
 واصفر وجهه.

فقال ابن عباس: 

ويحك إن أبيت إلا أن تصنع؛
 فعليك بهذا الشجر؛ 
كل شيء ليس فيه روح ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب البيوع، 
باب بيع التصاوير التي ليس فيها روح، وما يكره من ذلك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**4- وقد دخل أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه 
إلى دار مروان  بن الحكم، فرأى فيها تصاوير.
 فقال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: 

"قال الله عز وجل: 
ومن أظلم ممن ذهب 
يخلق خلقا كخلقي؟
فليخلقوا ذرة، 
أو ليخلقوا حبة،
 أو ليخلقوا شعيرة"  ( 1 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب اللباس، باب نقض الصور.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب اللباس والزينة، باب تحريم تصوير صورة الحيوان. 
واللفظ لمسلم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
* للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
* http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
*``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*المسألة الثالثة:

 التبرك بآثار الأنبياء والصالحين

 التبرك: طلب البركة،
 والبركة: كثرة الخير، وزيادته، واستمراره ( 1 ).

والشيء الذي يتبرك به قد يكون فيه بركة دينية،
 وقد يكون فيه بركة دنيوية، 
وقد يكون فيه بركة دينية ودنيوية معا.

فمثال  الأول: 
المساجد الثلاثة:
 المسجد الحرام، 
ومسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم،
 والمسجد الأقصى،

 لما فيها من الأجر العظيم لمن صلى فيها،
 وغير ذلك.

ومثال الثاني: 
الماء واللبن،
 لما فيهما من المنافع الدنيوية الكثيرة.

ومثال الثالث: 
القرآن؛
 ففيه منافع دينية ودنيوية كثيرة.

 ويكفي أن من تمسك به أفلح في الدنيا والآخرة، 
وهو شفاء للقلوب والأبدان* *( 2 ).

* 
*````````````````````
*
*1 - انظر: معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 1/ 230.
 وتهذيب اللغة للأزهري 10/ 231.

2 - انظر: التبرك: أنواعه وأحكامه للدكتور ناصر بن عبد الرحمن الجديع ص43.
 ومذكرة العقيدة الإسلامية للدكتور عبد الله بن جبرين ص93.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والتبرك المقصود في هذه المسألة، 
هو التبرك بالأشخاص،

 وهو ينقسم إلى قسمين:

1- تبرك بذواتهم.
2- وتبرك بآثارهم.

وكلا  النوعين يكون شركًا
إذا اعتقد المتبرك
 أن المتبرك به يهب البركة بنفسه؛ 
فيبارك في الأشياء استقلالا،
 أو يُطلب منه الخير والنماء 
فيما لا يقدر عليه  إلا الله.

**وإنما قلنا بأنه شرك 
لأن الله موجد البركة وواهبها،
 والعباد سبب، 

يقول صلى  الله عليه وسلم
 حين تفجر الماء من بين أصابعه:
 "البركة من الله" ( 1 )،

 ويقول  -عليه الصلاة والسلام- 
مخاطبا مولاه عز وجل:
 "والخير كله في يديك" ( 2 ).

أما  إذا لم يعتقد المتبرك في المتبرك به
 أنه واهب البركة،
 بل نسب ذلك إلى الله  عز وجل،

 فالأمر فيه تفصيل؛
لأن المتبرك به قد يكون
 رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، 
أو يكون غيره من الأولياء والصالحين.

**``````````````````
1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الأشربة، باب شرب البركة، والماء المبارك.
*
*2- صحيح مسلم، كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها، باب الدعاء في صلاة الليل وقيامه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أولا:

 المتبرك به 
هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

إن كان المتبرك به هو  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 فلا شك أن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مباركٌ  في ذاته وآثاره،
 كما كان مباركًا في أفعاله ( 1 ).

ولقد تبرك صحابته رضي الله عنهما 
بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وبآثاره الحسية  المنفصلة منه
 صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته،
 وأقرهم صلى الله عليه وسلم على  ذلك، 
ولم ينكر عليهم.

 ثم إنهم رضي الله عنهم تبركوا 
ومن أتى بعدهم من سلف  هذه الأمة الصالح 
بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته،
 مما يدل على  مشروعية هذا التبرك ( 2 ).

**``````````````````
1- انظر التبرك: أنواعه وأحكامه للدكتور ناصر الجديع ص243.
2- انظر المرجع نفسه ص244.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فقد تبركت أم المؤمنين عائشة -رضي الله عنها-
 بيده الشريفة؛ 
فكانت تقرأ  عليه بالمعوذات حين اشتد وجعه، 
وتمسح عليه بيده نفسه،
 رجاء بركتها، كما  قالت ( 1 ).

وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يمسحون بيديه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ويضعونها على وجوههم رجاء بركتها( 2 ).

وكانوا يتبركون بشعره صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وقد أقرهم على ذلك، 
بل إنه وزعه عليهم ( 3 ).

وكانوا يتبركون بعرقه ( 4 ) 
وبريقه ( 5 ) صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وبنخامته فيدلكون بها وجوههم وجلودهم ( 6 ).

وكتب السنة مليئة 
بتبرك أولئك الأخيار 
بسيد المصطفين الأطهار 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في حياته، وبعد وفاته ( 7 ).

**``````````````````
1- تقدم تخريج حديثها في ص138، ح"4" من هذا الكتاب.

2 - انظر صحيح البخاري، كتاب المناقب،
 باب صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الفضائل، 
باب قرب النبي عليه السلام من الناس وتبركهم به.

3 - انظر صحيح مسلم، كتاب الحج،
 باب بيان أن السنة يوم النحر: أن يرمي ثم ينحر ثم يحلق.

4- انظر صحيح مسلم، كتاب الفضائل،
 باب طيب عرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتبرك به.

5- انظر صحيح البخاري، كتاب العقيقة، 
باب تسمية المولود غداة يولد لمن لم يعق  عنه وتحنيكه،
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الآداب، باب استحباب تحنيك المولود عند  ولادته.

6- انظر صحيح البخاري، كتاب الشروط،
 باب الشروط في الجهاد والمصالحة مع أهل الحروب.

7- انظر تفصيل ذلك في كتاب:
 التبرك: أحكامه وأنواعه للدكتور ناصر الجديع ص243-26.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولقد كانت أعظم بركة نالوها: 
اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
والاقتداء به،
 والسير على منهاجه.

يقول  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

كما كان أهل المدينة لما قدم عليهم  النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم في بركته
لما آمنوا به وأطاعوه.
 فببركة ذلك
 حصل  لهم سعادة الدنيا والآخرة.

بل كل مؤمن آمن بالرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم وأطاعه 
حصل له من بركة الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بسبب إيمانه وطاعته من  خير الدنيا والآخرة
 ما لا يعلمه إلا الله ( 1 ).

**``````````````````
1-  مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 11/ 113.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 المتبرك به غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛
 من الأولياء والصالحين:

لم  يرد دليل صحيح يجيز التبرك 
بغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وهذا يجعل  التبرك بأجساد الصالحين وآثارهم
يدخل في دائرة التبرك البدعي؛

 لذلك لم يرد  عن أحد من أصحاب النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ولا عن أحد من التابعين 
أنهم  تبركوا بأحد من الصالحين؛ 

فلم يتبركوا بأفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها،
 وهو أبو  بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، 
ولا بغيره من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، 
ولا بأحد  من أهل البيت، ولا غيرهم. 

ولو كان خيرًا لسبقونا إليه؛
 لحرصهم الشديد على  فعل جميع أنواع البر والخير ( 1 ).

وقد أمعنوا كلهم رضي الله عنهم
على ترك التبرك
 بجسد أو آثار أحد غير رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 2 ). 

فدل ذلك 
على عدم مشروعية هذا التبرك.

**``````````````````
1- مذكرة في العقيدة الإسلامية للدكتور عبد الله بن جبرين ص95.

2 -  ممن نقل إجماعهم على ذلك الإمام الشاطبي في الاعتصام 2/ 8-9. 
والعلامة  صديق حسن خان في الدين الخالص 2/ 249-250، 
والشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله في  تيسير العزيز الحميد ص186.
 والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن في فتح المجيد ص188،  وغيرهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولا يجوز أن يقاس على رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد من البشر لوجوه ( 1 )؛
 منها:

1-عدم  المقاربة ؛ فضلا عن المساواة للنبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفضل والبركة ؛

فليس أحد من الأولياء أو الصالحين 
يقاس برسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم في  فضله أو بركته.

*
*2- عدم تحقق الصلاح؛ 
فإنه لا يتحقق إلا بصلاح  القلب.
 وهذا أمر لا يمكن الاطلاع عليه إلا بنص؛ 

كالصحابة الذين أثنى الله  عليهم ورسوله،
 أو أئمة التابعين، 
ومن اشتهر بصلاح ودين، 
كالأئمة الأربعة  ونحوهم 
من الذين تشهد لهم الأئمة بالصلاح.

 أما غيرهم؛
 فغاية الأمر أن نظن  أنهم صالحون،
 فنرجو لهم.

**3- لو ظننا صلاح شخص،
 فلا نأمن أن يُختم له
بخاتمة سوء.
 والأعمال بالخواتيم.
 فلا يكون أهلا للتبرك بآثاره.

4- أن  الصحابة رضي الله عنه
لم يكونوا يفعلون ذلك
 مع غير رسولنا صلى الله عليه  وسلم
 لا في حياته، 
ولا بعد موته 
ولو كان خيرًا لسبقونا إليه.

إذاً ليس  لأحد أن يتبرك بجسد أو آثار أحد
 كائنا من كان،
 لإجـماع الصحابة على ترك  التبرك بأجساد 
أو آثار غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من الأولياء والصالحين.

**``````````````````
1- انظرها في تيسير العزيز الحميد
 للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ص186.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الرابع:

 الأعياد والاحتفالات البدعية 
من الوسائل المفضية إلى الشرك

تمهيد:

شرع  الله لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عيدين سنويين،
 وعيدا أسبوعيا؛
 ففي  الدنيا للمؤمنين ثلاثة أعياد: 
عيد يتكرر كل أسبوع، 
وعيدان يأتيان في كل عام  مرة مرة،
 من غير تكرر في السنة ( 1 )، 
وهما عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى.

فلا يجوز  إحداث أعياد أو احتفالات أخرى.
 بل كل ما أُحدث يدخل تحت مسمى البدعة 
التي  نهى عنها رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله:

 "وشر الأمور محدثاتها، 
وكل  بدعة ضلالة" ( 2 ).

**````````````````````*
*1- لطائف المعارف فيما لمواسم العام من الوظائف لابن رجب الحنبلي ص480.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الجمعة، باب تخفيف الصلاة والخطبة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:

 وأصل هذا أنه لا يشرع أن يتخذ المسلمون  عيدا،
إلا ما جاءت الشريعة باتخاذه عيدا،
 وهو يوم الفطر، ويوم الأضحى وأيام  التشريق،
 وهي أعياد العام، 
ويوم الجمعة، وهو عيد الأسبوع.

 وما عدا ذلك  فاتخاذه عيدا وموسما 
بدعة لا أصل له في الشريعة ( 1 ).

وقد أحدثَ الناس أعيادا
لم يشرعها الله عز وجل،
 ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

فابتدعوا في دين  الله، 
وزادوا فيه ونقصوا،
وعارضوا بصنيعهم قول الله تعالى: 

{الْيَوْمَ  أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ
وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي 
وَرَضِيتُ  لَكُمُ الْأِسْلامَ دِينًا}

 [المائدة: من الآية3] .

**````````````````````*
*1- لطائف المعارف فيما لمواسم العام من الوظائف لابن رجب الحنبلي ص228.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وقد قسم الدكتور عبد الله بن جبرين
 ما أحدثه الناس من الأعياد والاحتفالات
 إلى ثلاثة أنواع ( 1 ):

النوع الأول:

أيام لم تعظمها الشريعة أصلا، 
ولم يحدث فيها حادث له شأن،

 ومن أمثلة هذا النوع: 

ما أحدث في شهر رجب من عبادات؛ 
صلاة، أو صيام، أو  زكاة، أو غير ذلك.

 يقول الحافظ ابن رجب:

 فأما الصلاة
 فلم يصح في شهر رجب
 صلاة مخصوصة تختص به، 
والأحاديث المروية في فضل صلاة الرغائب
 في أول ليلة  جمعة من شهر رجب كذب، 
وباطل لا تصح.
 وهذه الصلاة بدعة عند جمهور العلماء ( 2 ).

وأما الصيام 
 فلم يصح في فضل صوم رجب بخصوصه شيء
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولا عن  أصحابه رضي الله عنه ( 2 ). 

وأما الزكاة 
فقد اعتاد أهل هذه البلاد
 إخراج الزكاة  في شهر رجب، 
ولا أصل له في السنة،
 ولا عُرف عن أحد من السلف ( 3 ).

**````````````````````*
*1-  انظر مذكرة العقيدة الإسلامية للدكتور عبد الله بن جبرين ص161-169.

2 - لطائف المعارف فيما لمواسم العام من الوظائف لابن رجب الحنبلي ص228.

3- المصدر نفسه ص231.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**النوع الثاني:

أيام وليالي جاء في الشرع ما يدل على فضلها؛
 فهذه يتقيد  المسلم بالعبادات المشروعة فيها، 
ولا يحدث عبادات ليس لها أصل في الشرع، 

 ومن أمثلة هذا النوع 
ما أُحدث في ليلة النصف من شعبان 
من صلاة الألفية، وغير  ذلك.

 وهذه الصلاة المحدثة -كما ذكر العلامة ابن القيم-
 وضعت في الإسلام  بعد أربعمائة سنة
 من هجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1-  انظر المنار المنيف في الصحيح والضعيف لابن القيم ص99.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**النوع الثالث:

أيام وليالي حدثت فيها حوادث مهمة،
 ولكن لم يأتِ في الشرع  ما يدل على فضلها،
 أو على مشروعية التعبد لله أو الاحتفال فيها.

 ومن أمثلة  هذا النوع:

1- حادثة الإسراء والمعراج:

فالإسراء  والمعراج حادثتان ثابتان
في كتاب الله عز وجل،
 وفي سنة رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم،

 ولكن لم يرد في تحديد وقتهما
حديث صحيح ولا ضعيف.

 بل ليس هناك  ما يعتمد عليه
 في تحديد الشهر الذي حدثتا فيه.

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

 لم يقم دليل معلوم لا على شهرها، 
ولا على عشرها،
 ولا على عينها، 

بل النقول  في ذلك منقطعة مختلفة، 
ليس فيها ما يقطع به ( 1 ).

*
*ولو ثبت أن هذه الحادثة وقعت في ليلة بعينها،
فلا يجوز تخصيصها، 
أو تفضيلها  على غيرها من الليالي
 بشيء من العبادات،
لعدم ورود الشرع بشيء من ذلك.
**

**````````````````````*
*1-  نقله عنه تلميذه ابن القيم في كتابه: زاد المعاد  1/ 57.* 
* وانظر فتح الباري لابن حجر 7/ 203،*
*  فقد ذكر اختلاف الناس الكبير في  تحديد وقتها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ومن فعل شيئا من ذلك
 فقد ابتدع في دين الله ما ليس منه.

 يقول الشيخ علي  محفوظ رحمه الله
 عن ابتداع أصحاب هذا العصر
احتفالات ما أنزل الله بها من  سلطان:

 ومنها ليلة المعراج 
التي شرف الله تعالى هذه الأمة بما شرع لهم  فيها،

 وقد تفنن أهل هذا الزمان 
بما يأتونه في هذه الليلة من المنكرات،
وأحدثوا فيها من أنواع البدع ضروبا كثيرة؛ 
كالاجتماع في المساجد، 
وإيقاد  الشموع والمصابيح فيها وعلى المنارات،
 مع الإسراف في ذلك،
 واجتماعهم للذكر  والقراءة،
 وتلاوة قصة المعراج ( 1 ).


**``````````````````
1- الإبداع في مضار الابتداع لعلي محفوظ ص141.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- حادثة المولد النبوي:

لم يستطع العلماء  تحديد ليلة بعينها 
ولد فيها رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 بل ولا شهر بعينه، 
وبينهم في ذلك خلاف مشهور؛ 
فمنهم من قال إنه ولد في رجب، 
ومنهم من قال في  رمضان،
 ومنهم من قال في ربيع الأول. 

حتى من قالوا إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ولد في ربيع الأول 
اختلفوا في تحديد يوم مولده:
 أهو الثاني، أو الثامن، أو  العاشر،
 أو الثاني عشر، أو السابع عشر،
 أو الثامن عشر، أو الثاني  والعشرين  ( 1 ).
 
وأتى العبيديون في القرن الرابع الهجري،
فجزموا أن مولده صلى  الله عليه وسلم 
كان في شهر ربيع الأول؛ في الثاني عشر منه، 
وأحدثوا  الاحتفال فيه  ( 2 )،
 فخالفوا ما عليه المسلمون طيلة أربعة قرون.
 على الرغم من  عدم وجود ما يرجح قولهم.

والذي أجـمع عليه العلماء: 

أن الأمة الإسلامية  أصيبت في هذا الشهر
 بأعظم مصاب، 
وهو وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

والذي عليه  جـمهورهم أيضا:
 أنها كانت في الثاني عشر من هذا الشهر  ( 3 ).

*
*فمن احتفل بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في شهر ربيع الأول، 
وفي الثاني عشر  منه،
 فإنما يحتفل بمصاب الأمة؛
 لما تقدم من إجماع العلماء
 على أن وفاته صلى  الله عليه وسلم كانت يوم الاثنين،
 في شهر ربيع الأول،
 وقول جمهورهم أنها  في الثاني عشر منه.

 وليس من محبته أن نقيم احتفالا يوم وفاته.

ولو فرض  أن مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان في هذا الشهر، وفي الثاني عشر منه، 
لما  جاز لأحد أن يحتفل بهذه المناسبة؛
لعدم ورود دليل شرعي يجيز ذلك؛ 
ولأن  الصحابة رضي الله عنه لم يفعلوه، 
مع أنهم أشد اتباعًا له صلى الله عليه  وسلم،
 وأشد حبًا ممن أتى بعدهم.

 وكذلك لم يفعله أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة؛
 فلو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه.
**``````````````````*
*1- انظر في ذلك: الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد 1/ 100-101.*
*  والسيرة النبوية لابن هشام 1/ 158.*
*وتاريخ الإسلام للذهبي -قسم السيرة ص25-26-.* 
* والبداية والنهاية لابن كثير 3/ 373-380.*

* 2 -  انظر المواعظ والاعتبار بذكر الخطط والآثار للمقريزي 1/ 423-433.*

* 3 - انظر في ذلك: الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد 2/ 272-275.* 
* وتاريخ الإسلام للذهبي  -قسم السيرة ص568-571-.*
*  وفتح الباري لابن حجر 8/ 129.* 
* ولطائف المعارف فيما  لمواسم العام من الوظائف لابن رجب الحنبلي ص212.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
 في شأن اتخاذ مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  عيدا: 

فإن هذا لم يفعله السلف،
 مع قيام المقتضى له، 
وعدم المانع فيه لو كان  خيرا.

ولو كان هذا خيرا محضا أو راجحا،
لكان السلف رضي الله عنهم أحق به  منا؛

 فإنهم كانوا أشد محبة لرسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتعظيما له منا، 
وهم على الخير أحرص.

 وإنما كمال محبته وتعظيمه في متابعته، وطاعته،
واتباع  أمره، 
وإحياء سنته باطنا وظاهرا، 
ونشر ما بُعث به،
والجهاد على ذلك بالقلب  واليد واللسان.

فإن هذه طريقة السابقين الأولين
 من المهاجرين والأنصار 
والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية 2/ 615.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ولا أدل على عدم احتفال السلف الصالح 
بالمولد النبوي 
من اختلافهم  في تعيين  تاريخ ولادته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم؛

فلو كان يشرع فيها شيء من العبادات 
- على  سبيل الافتراض -
لعينَّها الصحابة واهتموا بها، 
ولكانت معلومة مشهورة ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - التبرك: أنواعه وأحكامه للجديع ص363.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**"وبالجملة 
فإنه ينبغي للمسلم الذي
يحب الله تعالى،
 ويحب نبيه 
صلى الله عليه  وسلم
 أكثر مما يحب نفسه وولده،
 أن يسير على 
خُطى ومنهج الحبيب 
محمد بن عبد  الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- فداه أبي وأمي -

 وأن يكثر من قراءة وحفظ الكتاب  الذي أنزل عليه،
 ومن حفظ وتدارس سنته وسيرته
 في كل أيام وليالي العام،

 وأن  يكثر من الصلاة والسلام عليه
 في جميع الأوقات، 
وبالأخص في كل يوم جمعة 
وليلتها من كل أسبوع ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - مذكرة العقيدة الإسلامية للدكتور ابن جبرين ص168.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**الفصل الثاني:
 الكفر، وأنواعه

المبحث الأول: 
معنى الكفر

معنى الكفر لغة:

الكفر  في اللغة: الجحود.
 وأصله من الكفر، وهو الستر والتغطية.
 يقال: كفر الشيء  كفرا: ستره وغطاه.

 ويقال: كفر الزارع البذور بالتراب، غطاها وسترها؛
 فهو  كافر.
 وكفر التراب ما تحته: غطاه.
 وكفر الليل الأشياء بظلامه، غطاها  وسترها،
 فهو كافر، 

وتكفر بالشيء: تغطى به وتستر.

 وكفر نعمة الله، وكفر بها  كفورا وكفرانا:
 جحدها وسترها( 1 ).

معنى الكفر في الشرع:

الكفر ضد الإيمان، 

ويعرف شرعا بأنه:
 جحد ما لا يتم الإسلام بدونه.
 أو جحد ما لا يتم كمال الإسلام بدونه ( 2 ).

والصلة بين المعنيين:

 أن جاحد الحق كأنه ساتر له، مغطيه، 
وجاحد نعم الله: كأنه ساتر لها، مغطيها ( 3 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص547. 
ومعجم مقاييس  اللغة لابن فارس 5/ 9.
 والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص605-606. 
ولسان العرب  لابن منظور 5/ 144. 
ومفردات غريب القرآن للأصفهاني ص434.
 والمعجم الوسيط  لجماعة من المؤلفين ص791-792.

2 - انظر: أعلام السنة المنشورة لحافظ الحكمي ص146.
 والمدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية للبريكان ص181.

3 - انظر القاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص605.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ملاحظة هامة:

التكفير من الأحكام الشرعية -التي يطلقها الشارع؛
 فلا يجوز  لأحد إطلاقه بمجرد الهوى، 
أو بقياس عقلي، أو نحو ذلك

 بل هو حق لله ورسوله 
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 فلا يطلق هذا الوصف على أحد
إلا بعد استحقاقه له.

 يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: 

فإن الإيجاب والتحريم والثواب والعقاب
 والتكفير والتفسيق
 هو إلى الله ورسوله،

 ليس لأحد في هذا حكم؛
 وإنما على  الناس إيجاب ما أوجبه الله ورسوله، 
وتحريم ما حرمه الله ورسوله ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1 - مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 5/ 545.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المبحث الثاني: 

أنواع الكفر الأكبر

تمهيد:

الكفر  نوعان:
 كفر أكبر، وكفر أصغر؛

 فالكفر الأكبر اعتقادي،
 يخرج من الإيمان  بالكلية.

 والكفر الأصغر عملي،
 ينافي كمال الإيمان، ولا ينافي مطلقه؛ 
فهو لا  يخرج من الإيمان بالكلية،
 بل ينقص من كماله ( 1 ).

والحديث في هذا المبحث  منصب على الكفر الأكبر، 
وهو الاعتقادي، الذي ينافي الإيمان،
 ويضاده من كل  وجه،
 ويخرج صاحبه عن الدين والملة،
 ويوجب له الخلود في النار،

 كما قال عز  وجل:
 {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ
 فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا 
أُولَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ}

 [البينة: 6] .


**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص147.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وإنما قلنا عن هذا النوع إنه اعتقادي، 
لأن مقره القلب.

وقلنا إنه ينافي  الإيمان ويضاده؛
 لأننا عرفنا الإيمان بأنه قول وعمل؛
 "قول القلب وعمله،  وقول اللسان، وعمل الجوارح"؛ 

فإذا زالت هذه الأربعة، 
زال الإيمان بالكلية،
 وإذا زال تصديق القلب، لم تنفع البقية ( 1 ).

 والكافر جاحد غير مصدق
 كما بينا  ذلك آنفا.

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص147.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**والكفر الأكبر أنواع متعددة، 
من لقي الله بنوع منها،
 لم يُغفر له، 

وقد ذكر  بعضها
 العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله بقوله:

 وأما الكفر الأكبر، فخمسة أنواع:

 كفر تكذيب،
 وكفر استكبار وإباء مع التصديق،
 وكفر إعراض،
 وكفر شك
 وكفر  نفاق ( 1 ).

ومن أنواع الكفر الأكبر أيضا:
 كفر البغض،
 والكفر بدعوى علم الغيب.

**````````````````````*
*1 - مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 366.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وسأقتصر على ذكر بعض أنواع الكفر الأكبر
 -بإذن الله-
 في المطالب التالية:


المطلب الأول:
 من أنواع الكفر الأكبر "كفر الجحود"

أولا: تعريفه

هو  أن يعرف الإنسان الحق بقلبه؛
 لكنه لا يقر به ولا يعترف به بلسانه، 
وبالتالي لا ينقاد بجوارحه،
 فهو جاحد له ظاهرا، 
مع معرفته باطنا ( 1 ).

**````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص148. 
ومدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية لعثمان جمعة ضميرية ص337.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
من الأمثلة عليه، مع الأدلة

1- كفر فرعون وقومه؛
 حيث جحدوا الله عز وجل بألسنتهم،
 مع معرفتهم له بقلوبهم.

كما  قال عز وجل عنهم:

 {وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ 
ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا 
فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ}

 [النمل: 14] ،

 وعللوا جحودهم بقولهم 
-كما حكى الله عنهم: 

{أَنُؤْمِنُ  لِبَشَرَيْنِ مِثْلِنَا 
وَقَوْمُهُمَا لَنَا عَابِدُونَ} 

[المؤمنون: 47] .

**2-كفر اليهود؛
 حيث جحدوا نبوة رسولنا صلى الله  عليه وسلم،
 وكتموا أمره، 
وكتموا صفاته الموجودة في كتبهم،
 على الرغم من  معرفتهم له كمعرفتهم لأبنائهم،

 يقول عز وجل عنهم: 

{الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ
 كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ 
وَإِنَّ  فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ 
لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ 
وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [البقرة:  146] ،

 ويقول سبحانه وتعالى: 

{فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا  بِهِ
 فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ}

 [البقرة: من الآية 89] .

**ثالثا:
 نوعا كفر الجحود

قسم العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله 
كفر الجحود إلى  نوعين: 

جحود مطلق عام، 
وجحود مقيد خاص؛ 

فالمطلق:
 أن يجحد جملة: ما أنزل  الله، وإرساله الرسول.

والخاص المقيد:
أن يجحد فرضا من فروض الإسلام،
 أو  تحريم محرم من محرماته،
 أو صفة وصف الله بها نفسه،
 أو خبرا أخبر الله به؛  عمدا،
 أو تقديما لقول من خالفه عليه،
 لغرض من الأغراض ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 176.*
*  والحديث في صحيح البخاري، كتاب التوحيد، ح7508.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**رابعا:
 أمر يجدر التنبيه إليه

من جحد شيئا مما تقدم ذكره 
-في أمثلة  الجحود الخاص المقيد- 
جهلا أو تأويلا يعذر فيه صاحبه،
 فلا يكفر صاحبه به؛
كحديث الذي جحد قدرة الله عليه، 
وأمر أهله أن يحرقوه ويذروه في الريح.
 ومع  هذا فقد غفر الله له،
 ورحمه لجهله؛
 إذ كان ذلك الذي فعله مبلغ علمه،
 ولم  يجحد قدرة الله على إعادته 
عنادا أو تكذيبا ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 176.
 والحديث في صحيح البخاري، كتاب التوحيد، ح7508.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الثاني: 

من أنواع الكفر الأكبر 
"كفر الإباء والاستكبار"

أولا: تعريفه

هو  أن يعرف الإنسان الحق بقلبه،
 ويعترف به بلسانه،
ولكنه يأبى أن يقبله أو  يدين به؛
إما أشرا وبطرا،
وإما احتقارا له ولأهله،
 أو لسبب آخر ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر: أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص149.
 ومدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية لعثمان جمعة ضميرية ص338.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
من الأمثلة عليه، مع الأدلة

1-كفر  إبليس؛ 

فإنه لم يجحد أمر الله عز وجل،
 ولا قابله بالإنكار،
 وإنما تلقاه
بالإباء والاستكبار ( 1 )؛

 كما قال عز وجل:
 {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ  اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا
 إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ
 وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ}

 [البقرة: 34] .

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 366.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**2- كفر من عرف صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وأنه جاء بالحق من عند الله عز وجل؛
 عرف، وأقر بذلك،
 ولم يشك في صدقه؛
 لكنه  لم ينقد إليه إباء واستكبارا،
 أو أخذته الحمية وتعظيم الآباء
 أن يرغب عن  ملتهم،
 أو يشهد عليهم بالكفر ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 366.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وخير من يمثل هذه الحال:

 أبو طالب عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 الذي عرف صدق ابن أخيه،
 واعترف بذلك قائلا:

ولقد علمت بأن دين محمد ...
 من خير أديان البرية دينا
لولا الملامة أو حذار مسبة ...
 لوجدتني سمحا بذاك مبينا ( 1 )

لكن  هذه المعرفة والإقرار لم ينفعاه؛
 لأنه أبى أن ينقاد ويقول: 
"لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله"؛ 
خشية أن يقال:
ترك دين آبائه وأجداده. 

وقد سأل  العباس رضي الله عنه 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن حال أبي طالب في  الآخرة، 
فأجابه:
 "هو في ضحضاح من نار،
 ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل من  النار" ( 2 ) ؛

 فهو خالد في النار،
 لكن عذابه أهون من غيره.

*
*المطلب الثالث: 

من أنواع الكفر الأكبر
الكفر بدعوى علم الغيب

أولا: تعريفه

هو اعتقاد أن احدا غير الله تعالى يعلم الغيب.
 وهو كفر لمعارضته
لقوله عز وجل:

{قُلْ  لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ 
الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  
وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ}

 [النمل: 65] ،

 وقوله سبحانه  وتعالى: 

{وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ 
لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ}

 [الأنعام: 59] .

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي 2/ 461.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي طالب، والتخفيف عنه بسببه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 من الأمثلة عليه

الأمثلة على هذا النوع كثيرة،
 ويمكن بيان بعضها في المسائل التالية.

المسألة الأولى: السِحر

أولا: تعريفه

السحر  في اللغة: 
ما خفي ولطف سببه ( 1 ). 

وفي الاصطلاح: 

عزائم ورقى وعقد وكلام يتكلم  به،
 أو يكتب،
 أو يعمل شيء يؤثر في القلوب والأبدان والعقول؛ 
فيمرض، ويقتل،
 ويفرق بين المرء وزوجه ( 2 ).
 


**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: الصحاح للجوهري 5/ 678.
 والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص519.

2 - انظر المغني لابن قدامة 8/ 150.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا: 
قسما السحر:

 السحر قسمان ( 1 )

قسم: 
خيالات ترهب بظاهرها،
 وتؤثر في  القلوب،
 بيد أنه لا حقيقة لها؛
 كسحر سحرة فرعون.

 قال تعالى عنه: 
{يُخَيَّلُ  إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى}

 [طه: من الآية66] .


**``````````````````````*
*1 - انظر المجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 143.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وقسم: له حقيقة؛ 

كالذي حدث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 1 )،
 حين سحره  اليهودي لبيد بن أعصم؛ 

فعن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم سُحر
 حتى كان يخيل إليه أنه يفعل الشيء، وما يفعله،

 حتى أتاه ملكان؛ 
فقعد أحدهما عند رجليه صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 والآخر عند رأسه، 
فأخبراه بصنيع  اليهودي، 
وأنه سحره في مشط ومشاطة؛ 
جعله في وعاء طلع النخل، 
ودفنه في بئر  ذي أروان،
 فأخرجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 2 ).

*
*ثالثا:
 حكم السحر، مع الدليل: 

السِحر محرم 
بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع.
وهو من أكبر الكبائر، 
ومن السبع الموبقات.

ودليل  ذلك من كتاب الله: 

{وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ  سُلَيْمَانَ
 وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا
 يُعَلّمُونَ النَّاسَ السّحْرَ 
وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ  بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ
 وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى  يَقُولا
 إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ 
فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ  مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ 
وَمَا هُمْ  بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ
 وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ  مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ 
وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ  مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ 
وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ  أَنْفُسَهُمْ
 لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [البقرة: 102] ؛

 * *``````````````````````*
*1 -  انظر المجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 143.

2 - انظر الحديث بطوله في صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب السحر،
 وباب: هل يستخرج السحر،
 وفي صحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب السحر.

ملاحظة:
هذا الذي وقع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس فيه انتقاصا لشخصه،
 بل هو  كالأمراض التي كانت تعتريه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وإصابته به كإصابته بالسم،  لا فرق بينهما.
 "انظر: زاد المعاد لابن القيم 4/ 124".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فدلت هذه الآية الكريمة 
على أن السِحر كفر، 
وأن السحرة يفرقون بين المرء  وزوجه،

 كما دلت على أن السحر 
ليس بمؤثر لذاته نفعا ولا ضرا، 
وإنما يؤثر  بإذن الله الكوني والقدري؛
 لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي خلق الخير  والشر.

 كما دلت الآية الكريمة 
على أن الذين يتعلمون السحر
 إنما يتعلمون ما  يضرهم ولا ينفعهم، 
وأنه ليس لهم عند الله من خلاق
 -أي من حظ ونصيب.

 وهذا  وعيد عظيم
 يدل على شدة خسارتهم في الدنيا والآخرة،
 وأنهم باعوا أنفسهم 
بأبخس الأثمان ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- رسالة في حكم السحر والكهانة للشيخ ابن باز ص7.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ودليل حرمة السحر من السنة:

 قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "اجتنبوا الموبقات:
الشرك بالله، والسحر" ( 1 ).

فالسحر  من الموبقات.

 يقول الإمام النووي رحمه الله عن السحر:
 عمل السحر حرام، 
وهو  من الكبائر بالإجماع،

 وقد عده النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من السبع  الموبقات.
 ومنه ما يكون كفرا، 
ومنه ما لا يكون كفرا؛ بل معصية كبيرة.

 فإن  كان فيه قول أو فعل يقتضي الكفر، فهو كفر،
 وإلا فلا.
 وأما تعلمه وتعليمه  فحرام ( 1 )؛ 

فالسحر قد يكون كفرا 
إذا كان فيه تعظيم غير الله؛
 من الجن والشياطين  والكواكب وغيرهم،
 وإذا كان فيه ادعاء علم الغيب.


**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الطب، باب الشرك والسحر من الموبقات.

2 -  نقله عنه ابن حجر في فتح الباري 10/ 224.
 وانظر كلام الحافظ ابن حجر عن  حكم السحر وتعلمه في الموضع نفسه. 
وانظر: تفسير ابن كثير 1/ 258.
 وأضواء  البيان للشنقيطي 4/ 456.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**وأكثر العلماء على أن الساحر كافر يجب قتله ( 1 )، 

وحدُّه -كما في الحديث-:
 "ضربة  بالسيف" ( 2 ).

 وسئل الإمام أحمد عن الساحر، فقال:
 إذا عرف بذلك فأقر؛ يقتل ( 3 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 29/ 384.

2 - أخرجه مالك في الموطأ 2/ 871.
 والحاكم في المستدرك 4/ 360 مرفوعا، ولا يصح رفعه، بل هو موقوف.

3 - انظر مسائل الإمام أحمد، برواية ولده عبد الله ص247. 
وأحكام أهل الملل للخلال ص207.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**رابعا: 
علاج السحر:

حصل العلاج بأن يقرأ على المسحور:
 سورة الإخلاص،  والمعوذتين، وآية الكرسي،
 والآيات التي ذكر فيها السحر،
 وخاصة التي في سورة  يونس، 
في قوله عز وجل:

{مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ السّحْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَيُبْطِلُهُ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ}

 [يونس: 81]  ، 

شريطة أن يصدر ذلك عن إخلاص، 
وصدق، وتوكل، 
وإيمان جازم بأن النافع  والضار 
هو الله عز وجل وحده.

ولو أضاف سبع ورقات من السدر الأخضر، 
ودقهن، ووضعهن في ماء تقرأ فيه تلك الآيات، 
ويحسو منها المسحور ثلاث حسوات،
 ويغتسل بالباقي، لكان ذلك أفضل( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر: فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 233-234.
 وأضواء  البيان للشنقيطي 4/ 464. 
ورسالة في حكم السحر والكهانة للشيخ ابن باز  ص8-13.
 والمجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 1/ 155.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المسألة الثانية:
الكهانة

أولا:
 تعريف الكاهن

الكاهن هو الذي يدَّعي  أنه يعلم الغيب، 
وهو لفظ يطلق على العراف، والرمال، 
والذي يضرب بالحصى،  والمنجم ( 1 )؛ 

فكل من أخبر عن المغيبات في المستقبل، 
هو كاهن،
 وكل من ادعى  معرفة علم شيء من المغيبات،
 فهو إما داخل في اسم الكاهن،
 أو مشارك له في  المعنى، فيلحق به ( 2 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- فتح الباري لابن حجر 10/ 216.

2- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص414.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**فائدة:

سئل الإمام أحـمد رحـمه الله:

 الكاهن شرا أو الساحر؟
 قال: 
كلٌّ شر( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر أحكام أهل الملل للخلال ص208.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 حكم الكهانة، مع الدليل

الكهانة محرمة بالكتاب، والسنة، والإجماع.

يقول  الله عز وجل مخاطبا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
{فَذَكّرْ فَمَا أَنْتَ  بِنِعْمَتِ رَبِّكَ
 بِكَاهِنٍ وَلا مَجْنُونٍ}

 [الطور: 29] .

ووجه  الدلالة من هذه الآية 
على تحريم الكهانة:

 أن الله عز وجل نفى الكهانة عن  نبيه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم؛
 لأن الكهان يدَّعون علم الغيب.
 ومجرد ادعاء علم  الغيب كفر بواح،

 فاعتبر الله عز وجل السلامة من الكهانة نعمة.
 ومفهوم ذلك
 أن الكهانة تتنافى مع نعمة الإسلام ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 7/ 456.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ومن السنة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 " ليس منا من تطير أو تُطير له
 أوتكهن  أو تُكهن له
 أو سحر أو سُحر له، 
ومن أتى كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول، 
فقد كفر بما  أنزل على محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم" ( 1 ) ؛

 ففي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "أو  تكهن أو تكهن له"
 إشارة إلى أن من تلقى الكهانة عمن يتعاطها،
 فقد برئ منه  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 ففيه وعيد وتحذير 
من مجرد إتيان الكهان  والعرافين ونحوهم
 ممن يدَّعون معرفة الغيب -ولو لم يصدقهم- 


**````````````````````*
*1- ذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 5/ 117،
 وقال:  "ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا إسحاق بن الربيع وهو ثقه".
 وقال المنذري في  الترغيب والترهيب 4/ 33: "رواه البزار بإسناد جيد".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ويشهد لهذا المعنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "من أتى عرَّافا فسأله عن شيء، 
لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين ليلة" ( 1 ).

 هذا إذا سأله ولم يصدقه.
 أما إذا سأله، وصدقه فالوعيد أشد 
-والعياذ بالله تعالى، 

يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "من أتى  كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول،
 أو أتى امرأة حائضا،
 أو أتى امرأة في دبرها، 
فقد  برئ مما أنزل الله على محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم" ( 2 ).

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله
 معلقا على هذا الحديث:

 ظاهر الحديث أنه يكفر متى اعتقد صدقه 
بأي وجه كان ( 3 ).

فإذا كان هذا حال من أتى الكاهن،
فما هو حال الكاهن نفسه؟!

**````````````````````*
*1- صحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام، باب تحريم الكهانة، وإتيان الكهان.

2- أخرجه أبو داود في سننه، كتاب الطب، باب في الكاهن. 
والترمذي في جامعه،  كتاب الطهارة، باب ما جاء كراهية إتيان الحائض.
 وابن ماجه في سننه، كتاب  الطهارة، باب النهي عن إتيان الحائض.
والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود 2/ 739، 
وفي صحيح سنن الترمذي 1/ 44.

3- فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن ص411.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
المسألة الثالثة:
 التنجيم

أولا:
 تعريفه

التنجيم -كما يزعم أهله: 
هو  الاستدلال على الحوادث الأرضية قبل حدوثها
 بالنظر في الأحوال الفلكية ( 1 )؛

 فيخبر أهل هذه الصناعة عما سيقع في العالم مستقبلا،
ويزعمون أنهم استفادوا  ذلك 
من النظر في سير الكواكب في مجاريها،
 واجتماعها واقترانها، 
زاعمين أن  لها تأثير في العالم السفلي ( 2 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 35/ 192.

2 - انظر التنجيم والمنجمون وحكمهم في الإسلام 
للدكتور عبد المجيد المشعبي ص31-33.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثانيا 
حكم التنجيم، مع الدليل:

قبل الحديث عن حكم التنجيم،
 تجدر الإشارة إلى أن التنجيم نوعان:

أحدهما:  مباح،
 وهو ما يعرف بعلم الحساب، أو علم التسيير؛
 كمعرفة وقت الكسوف،  والخسوف،
 والرصد، وهبوب الرياح، واتجاهاتها، 
مع الاعتقاد الجازم
 أن كل شيء  يجري في هذا الكون
بقضاء الله وقدره. 
وعند الإخبار بشيء من ذلك 
يقيد الكلام  بمشيئة الله،
 وبعبارة التوقع؛ 
فهذا قال العلماء بجوازه.
 ولا يدخل تحت هذه  المسألة ( 1 ).


**````````````````````*
*1- انظر: فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد  الرحمن بن حسن ص448.
 والمجموع الثمين للشيخ ابن عثيمين 2/ 141-142.
 والتنجيم والمنجمون وحكمهم في الإسلام للدكتور عبد المجيد المشعبي  ص160-162، 305-320.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
أما النوع الثاني:

 وهو الاستدلال بالأحوال الفلكية على الحوادث الأرضية؛  

فيدَّعي المنجم أنه من خلال النظر في النجوم 
يمكن أن يعرف ما سيقع في الأرض؛  
من نصر قوم، أو هزيمة آخرين،
 أو موت أو حياة،
 أو قيام أو زوال، 
أو خسارة  لرجل، وربح لآخر.

فهذا النوع هو المراد بهذه المسألة، 
وهو محرم، 
وصاحبه يعتبر كافر كفرا بواحا
إذا اعتقد أن للنجوم تأثيرا ذاتيا 
في الحوادث الأرضية.

**ومن الأدلة على تحريم التنجيم:

 أن الله عز وجل إنما خلق النجوم زينة  للسماء، 
ورجوما للشياطين،
 وعلامات يهتدى بها.

 لم يخلقها سبحانه للاستدلال  بها 
على ما يجري على الأرض.

يقول الله عز وجل: 

{وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا  السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ 
وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا  لِلشَّيَاطِينِ
 وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ}

 [الملك: 5] ،

 ويقول سبحانه وتعالى:

 {وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ
 لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ 
قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا  الْآياتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ}

 [الأنعام: 97] .

**وقد دلت السنة على 
تحريم التنجيم؛

 فمن ذلك: 

قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:

 "من اقتبس شعبة من النجوم، 
فقد اقتبس شعبة من السحر، زاد ما زاد" ( 1 ).

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "إن أخوف ما أخاف على أمتي في آخر زمانها:
النجوم،
وتكذيب بالقدر، وحيف السلطان" ( 2 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- أخرجه أبو داود في السنن، كتاب الطب، باب في  النجوم.*
* وابن ماجه في السنن، كتاب الأدب، باب تعلم النجوم.*
*  وقد صححه  الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 793،*
*  وفي صحيح سنن أبي داود 2/ 739،* 
* وفي  صحيح سنن ابن 2/ 305.*

* 2- أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم في الكبير،*
*  وذكره  الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 7/ 203،*
*  وقال: "فيه ليث بن أبي سليم، وهو لين،  وبقية رجاله وثقوا"*
*  وقال الألباني:*
*  "الحديث له شواهد كثير يرتقي بها إلى  درجة الصحة في نقدي".* 
* "السلسلة الصحيحة 3/ 119، رقم 1127".*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المبحث الثالث:

 أنواع الكفر الأصغر

تمهيد:

الكفر الأصغر أحد نوعي الكفر.
 ومن الفروق بينه وبين الكفر الأكبر ( 1 ):

1- الكفر  الأكبر يحبط العمل؛

 كما قال تعالى: 

{مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  بِرَبِّهِمْ
 أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَرَمَادٍ اشْتَدَّتْ بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي يَوْمٍ  عَاصِفٍ
 لا يَقْدِرُونَ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا عَلَى شَيْءٍ
 ذَلِكَ هُوَ  الضَّلالُ الْبَعِيدُ}

 [إبراهيم: 18] .

 والأصغر لا يحبط العمل، وإن كان  ينقصه.

2-الكفر الأكبر كفر اعتقادي،
 والكفر الأصغر كفر عملي.

3-الكفر الأكبر يخرج من ملة الإسلام، 
وأما الأصغر فلا يخرج، 
وصاحبه مؤمن ناقص الإيمان.

4- الكفر  الأكبر إذا مات العبد عليه لم يغفر له.
 والكفر الأصغر إن مات العبد عليه  فهو تحت المشيئة، 
إن شاء الله غفر له، وإن شاء عذبه.
 ولا ينافي ذلك إيجابه  للوعيد؛
 لأننا نقول إن استحقاقه للوعيد
 لا يمنع العفو عنه.

5- الكفر  الأكبر يوجب الخلود في النار؛ 

كما قال تعالى: 
{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ 
فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا
 أُولَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ} 

[البينة: 6] ،

 والكفر الأصغر لا  يوجب الخلود في النار
 إن دخلها صاحبه.

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية
 للدكتور إبراهيم البريكان ص182-183.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**أولا:

 تعريف الكفر الأصغر

هو كل معصية أطلق عليها الشارع اسم الكفر،
 مع  بقاء اسم الإيمان على عاملها ( 1 )؛ 

فهو معصية عملية لا تخرج عن أصل الإيمان،
 وإنما توجب لصاحبها الوعيد بالنار،
 دون الخلود فيها.

 وسميت كفرا لأنها من  خصال الكفر ( 2 ).

**``````````````````````*
*1- انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص149.

2 - انظر: مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 346.
 فتح الباري لابن حجر 1/ 83-85.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**ثانيا:
 من أشهر أنواع الكفر الأصغر

للكفر الأصغر أنواع متعددة 
ضابطها ما تقدم في التعريف:

كل معصية أطلق الشارع عليها اسم الكفر،
 مع بقاء اسم الإيمان على عاملها.

وبيان بعض هذه الأنواع يمكن في المطالب التالية:

المطلب الأول:

 من أنواع الكفر الأصغر كفر النعمة

أولا: المراد به

نسبة  النعم التي أنعم الله عز وجل بها علينا
 إلى غير المنعم عز وجل،
 أو  استعمالها في غير مرضات الله؛
 كالإسراف، والتبذير، وشراء المحرمات،
 أو  إعطاء النعم لمن نهانا ربنا عز وجل عن إعطائهم؛ 
كالسفهاء من الصبيان  وغيرهم.

 قال تعالى: 

{وَلا تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ
 الَّتِي  جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَامًا}

 [النساء: 5] .

**ثانيا: 
الأدلة عليه، 

من الأدلة على كفر النعمة:

1- قول  الله عز وجل:

 {وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً  مُطْمَئِنَّةً 
يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ
 فَكَفَرَتْ  بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ 
فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ
 لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ
 بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ}

 [النحل: 112] .

**2- قول الله عز وجل: 

{يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَتَ  اللَّهِ 
ثُمَّ يُنْكِرُونَهَا
 وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}

[النحل: 83] ؛

 فهؤلاء عرفوا نعم الله عز وجل،
 وعرفوا أن الله هو المنعم عليهم بها،  
ولكنهم جحدوها، 
وزعموا أنهم ورثوها كابرا عن كابر ( 1 ) .


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر: جامع البيان للطبري 7/ 629. 
والقول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد لابن عثيمين 2/ 201-202.
وفتح المجيد لعبد الرحمن بن حسن ص592-594.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**3- قصة الثلاثة: الأبرص، والأقرع، والأعمى،
الذين  أنعم الله عليهم بإصلاح حالهم وبالمال،
 فجحد اثنان منهم نعمة الله، 
وقالا:
 إنما ورثنا هذا المال كابرا عن كابر.

 واعترف الأعمى بنعم الله،
 وقال: قد  كنت أعمى، فرد الله إلي بصري.

 فقال له الملك: 
أمسك مالك، فإنما ابتليتم،
 فقد رضي الله عنك،
 وسخط على صاحبيك ( 1 ) .


**```````````````````*
*1 - الحديث بطوله أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه،
 كتاب  أحاديث الأنبياء، باب حديث أبرص وأعمى وأقرع.
 ومسلم في صحيحه، كتاب الزهد  والرقائق، باب رقم10.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ 
معلقا على هذا الحديث:

 وهذا حديث  عظيم، وفيه معتبر؛
 فإن الأولين جحدا نعمة الله،
 فما أقرا لله بنعمة،
 ولا  نسبا النعمة إلى المنعم بها،
 ولا أديا حق الله،
 فحل عليهما السخط،

 وأما  الأعمى فاعترف بنعمة الله،
 ونسبها إلى من أنعم عليه بها،
 وأدى حق الله  فيها، 
فاستحق الرضا من الله 
قيامه بشكر النعمة
 لما أتى بأركان الشكر  الثلاثة
 التي لا يقوم الشكر إلا بها،
 وهي الإقرار بالنعمة، 
ونسبتها إلى  المنعم، 
وبذلها فيما يجب ( 1 ) .


**```````````````````*
*1 - فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ ص636.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**المطلب الثاني:

 من أنواع الكفر الأصغر
 الطعن في الأنساب والنياحة على الميت

أولا: المراد بهما
عيب النسب، والطعن فيه،
 ورفع الصوت بندب الميت، وتعداد فضائله.
وهما من أنواع الكفر العملي،
 لما فيهما من مشابهة صنيع الكفار 
في الجاهلية قبل الإسلام ( 1 ) .


**```````````````````*
*1 - انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد
 للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ ص520.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
**
ثانيا: من الأدلة عليهما
1- قول رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: 

"اثنتان في الناس هما بهم كفر:
 الطعن في النسب، والنياحة  على الميت" ( 1 )؛ 

فهاتان الخصلتان بالناس كفر؛
 لأنهما من أعمال الجاهلية، 
وهما  قائمتان بالناس، 
ولا يسلم منهما إلا من سلمه الله عز وجل ( 2 ).

 يقول الإمام  النووي
 في معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"هما بهم كفر":

 فيه أقوال أصحها  أن معناه:

 هما من أعمال الكفار وأخلاق الجاهلية ( 3 ) .

 فلهذا عدهما العلماء 
من  جنس الكفر العملي.


**```````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب إطلاق اسم الكفر على الطعن في النسب والنياحة.

2- انظر فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ ص520.

3- شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/ 57.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "ليس منا  من ضرب الخدود، وشق الجيوب،
 ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية" ( 1 ).

 وقد ذكر رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم
 هذه الأصناف الثلاثة؛ 
لأنها غالبا ما يفعلها الناس عند  نزول المصائب، 
وهي من التسخط المنهي عنه،
 وفيها إظهار عدم الرضا بقدر  الله،
 أو الصبر على قضائه.

ودعوى الجاهلية هي:
 
النياحة، وندبة الميت،  
والدعاء بالويل وشبهه ( 2 ).

 فهذه من أعمال الكفار في الجاهلية قبل الإسلام.
 من  أجل هذا عدَّها العلماء
 من جنس الكفر العملي.

*
*المطلب الثالث: 

من أنواع الكفر الأصغر قتال المسلم

أولا: المراد به

يراد به: قتال المسلم للمسلم بغير وجه حق، 
وهو نوع من أنواع الكفر العملي،
 المنافي لكمال الإيمان.

* *```````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الجنائز، باب ليس منا من شق الجيوب.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب تحريم ضرب الخدود.

2- انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/ 110.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثانيا: 
من الأدلة عليه

1- قول رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: 
"سباب المسلم فسوق،
وقتاله كفر" ( 1 )؛

 فأطلق صلى الله عليه  وسلم على قتال المسلم اسم:
 "الكفر"،
 تنبيها على عظم حق المسلم،
 وبيان حكم  من قاتله بغير حق.

وهذا كفر عملي لأنه شبيه بفعل الكفار؛ 
فهو كفر أخوة الإسلام، 
لا كفر الجحود ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، باب خوف المؤمن من  أن يحبط عمله وهو لا يشعر. 
وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان قول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر".

2- انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/ 54.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض" ( 1 ).

فأطلق  صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذين الحديثين
 على قتال المسلمين بعضهم بعضا اسم  "كفر"،
 وسمى من يفعل ذلك "كفارا".

 وليس المراد بالكفر ههنا الكفر الأكبر  المخرج من الملة؛
 لأن الله عز وجل أبقى على المتقاتلين 
من المؤمنين اسم  "الإيمان"، 

فقال سبحانه:
 {وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  اقْتَتَلُوا
 فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا 
فَإِنْ بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى  الْأُخْرَى 
فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ  اللَّهِ 
فَإِنْ فَاءَتْ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوا  
إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ}

 [الحجرات: 9] ،

 ثم سماهم مؤمنين،
 فقال:
 {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ
 وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}

 [الحجرات: 10] ،
 
فأثبت لهم  الإيمان، وأخوة الإيمان، 
ولم ينف عنهم شيئا من ذلك ( 2 )؛ 
فعُلم أن الكفر هنا كفر  عملي
 لا يخرج صاحبه من دائرة الإسلام،
 وهو من جنس الكفر الأصغر ( 3 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، باب خوف المؤمن من  أن يحبط عمله وهو لا يشعر.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان قول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر ".

2 - انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص150.

3 - انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/ 55.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**الفصل الثالث:
 النفاق، وأنواعه

المبحث الأول: 
معنى النفاق

معنى النفاق لغة:

النفاق  في اللغة: من "النفق"،
 وهي تدل على الإخفاء وعدم الإظهار.

 ومنه سمي السرب  في الأرض 
الذي له مخلص إلى مكان نفقا.

 وقيل لأحد جحري اليربوع:
 النافقاء  والنفقة؛
لأنه يكتمه ويظهر غيره؛ 
فإذا أتي من جهة القاصعاء، 
ضرب النافقاء  برأسه، فانتفق.

 يقال: نافق اليربوع، 
إذا أخذ في نافقائه ( 1 ).

معنى النفاق في الشرع:

النفاق  شرعا: 
هو أن يظهر المرء ما يوافق الحق،
ويبطن ما يخالفه؛

 فمن أظهر أمام  الناس ما يدل على الحق، 
وكان حقيقة أمره 
أنه على باطل من الاعتقاد، أو  الفعل،
 فهو المنافق،
 واعتقاده، أو فعله هو النفاق( 2 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص648-649. 
ومعجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 5/ 454-455.
والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص1195-1196.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 10/ 358-359.
والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين ص942.

2 - انظر: المدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية للبريكان ص192.
 والمعجم الوسيط ص942.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**الصلة بين المعنيين:

يلاحظ أن المنافق قد ستر اعتقاده، أو عمله، 
وأخفاه،  وأضمره،
 فمثله كمثل الضب؛
 يدخل من جحر ظاهر،
 ثم إذا شعر بالخطر خرج من باب  آخر تتعذر رؤيته.

 وكذلك يفعل المنافق: 
يدخل في الإسلام من باب ظاهر؛ 
فينطق  الشهادتين، ويصلي مع الناس،
 مع أنه يكتم خلاف الإسلام، 
ويتربص بالمسلمين  الدوائر، 
وينتظر ظهور الكفر، 
حتى يتخلى عما أظهره،

 كما قال الله عن  المنافقين:

 {الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ
 فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ  مِنَ اللَّهِ
 قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ 

وَإِنْ كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  نَصِيبٌ
 قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَنَمْنَعْكُمْ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}

 [النساء: 141] .

**نوعا النفاق:

 النفاق نوعان:

 نفاق أكبر "اعتقادي"، 
ونفاق أصغر "عملي".

المبحث الثاني:

 النفاق الأكبر الاعتقادي

أولا:
 تعريف النفاق الأكبر

هو  أن يُظهر الرجل للمسلمين
 إيمانه بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر،
 وهو في الباطن منسلخ من ذلك كله،
مكذّب به ( 1 ) ؛

 فهو قد أظهر الانقياد والتصديق  ظاهرا؛
 لكنه أبى ذلك باطنا ( 2 ).

**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر: مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 379-377.*
*  والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي 1196.*

* 2 - انظر أعلام السنة المنشورة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي ص149.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**ثانيا:
 حكم النفاق الأكبر

النفاق الأكبر نفاق اعتقادي محله القلب،
 وصاحبه كافر، خالد مخلد في النار،
 بل في الدرك الأسفل منها إن لم يتب ( 1 )،

 كما  قال عز وجل: 

{إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ  النَّارِ 
وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرا}

 [النساء: 145] .

وقد هتك الله  سبحانه أستار المنافقين ، 
وكشف أسرارهم في القرآن،
 وجلَّى لعباده أمورهم 
ليكونوا منها ومن أهلها على حذر
 فإن بلية الإسلام بهم شديدة جدا؛
 لأنهم  منسوبون إليه، وإلى نصرته وموالاته،
 وهم أعداؤه في الحقيقة ( 2 ).

*
*ثالثا:
 صفات المنافقين نفاقا أكبر

قد كشف الله في كتابه
 أسرار  المنافقين ،
وهتك أستارهم ،
 في آيات كثيرة،
 نزلت تخبر عن أوصافهم، وأهدافهم،
 ووسائلهم الدنيئة لهدم الدين،
 أو إضعاف المسلمين.

والنفاق الأكبر  "الاعتقادي"
 قد جمع أهله خصالا كثيرة، وصفات عديدة،
 سأقتصر على ذكر بعضها، 
كي لا يقع شيء منها في قلب المؤمن،
 فيخسر الدنيا والآخرة.

* 
*`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر مدارج السالكين لابن القيم 1/ 376.*
*2 - انظر المرجع نفسه 1/ 377.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````

**فمنها:

1- تكذيب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 باطنا لا ظاهرا. 

ودليل هذه الصفة قول الله عز وجل:

 {إِذَا جَاءَكَ  الْمُنَافِقُونَ قَالُوا
 نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ 
وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ 
وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ 
إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  لَكَاذِبُونَ}

 [المنافقون: 1] ؛ 

أي كاذبون فيما أظهروا من شهادتهم، 
وحلفهم  بألسنتهم.
 فمن قال شيئا،
واعتقد خلافه،
 فهو  كاذب ( 1 ).

**```````````````````*
*1- انظر الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي 18/ 80.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- موالاة الكافرين،
 وإعانتهم في حربهم ضد  المسلمين. 

ودليل هذه الصفة قول الله عز وجل:

 {أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ  نَافَقُوا 
يَقُولُونَ لِإِخْوَانِهِمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ
 لَئِنْ أُخْرِجْتُمْ لَنَخْرُجَنَّ مَعَكُمْ 
وَلا نُطِيعُ  فِيكُمْ أَحَدًا أَبَدًا
 وَإِنْ قُوتِلْتُمْ لَنَنْصُرَنَّكُ  مْ
 وَاللَّهُ  يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ}

 [الحشر: 11] ؛ 

فهؤلاء المنافقون أطمعوا  إخوانهم من أهل الكتاب
 في نصرتهم، وموالاتهم على المؤمنين،
 وأقسموا أنهم لن  يطيعوا في عدم نصرتهم
 أحدا يعذلهم أو يخوفهم، 
وأنهم سينصرونهم ويعينوهم 
على المسلمين إن قاتلوهم ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان 
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي 7/ 338.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- تبييت الشر للمسلمين،
 وتدبير المكائد لهم.

 ودليل هذه الصفة قول الله عز وجل: 

{يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا  يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ
 وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيّتُونَ مَا لا  يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ
 وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا}

[النساء: 108] ؛ 

فمخافة الخلق عند هؤلاء المنافقين 
أعظم من مخافة الله عز  وجل،

 لذلك تجدهم يحرصون بالوسائل المباحة والمحرمة
 على تجنب الفضيحة عند  الناس،
 وهم مع ذلك قد بارزوا الله بالعظائم،
 ولم يبالوا بنظره واطلاعه  عليهم، 
خصوصا في حال تبييتهم
ما لا يرضيه من القول ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان
 للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي 2/ 154.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
34- المسرة بانخفاض دين المسلمين، 
وكراهية  انتصاره.

ودليل هذه الصفة قول الله عز وجل: 

{لَقَدِ ابْتَغَوُا الْفِتْنَةَ  مِنْ قَبْلُ وَقَلَّبُوا لَكَ الْأُمُورُ
 حَتَّى جَاءَ الْحَقُّ 
وَظَهَرَ  أَمْرُ اللَّهِ 
وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ}

 [التوبة: 48] ؛

 فقد طلب هؤلاء المنافقون  الشر من البداية،
 واحتالوا في تشتيت أمر المسلمين وإبطال دينهم،
 حتى أظهر  الله دينه، وأعز جنده،
 والمنافقون كارهون لذلك ( 1 ).


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر زاد المسير في علم التفسير لابن الجوزي 3/ 448.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ومن الأدلة أيضا قوله سبحانه وتعالى:

 {إِنْ تُصِبْكَ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ 
وَإِنْ تُصِبْكَ مُصِيبَةٌ
 يَقُولُوا قَدْ أَخَذْنَا أَمْرَنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ
وَيَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ فَرِحُونَ} 

[التوبة: 50] ؛ 

فقد أخبر سبحانه وتعالى  أن المنافقين
 إن أصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن معه
 نصر وغنيمة  ساءهم ذلك،
 وإن أصابهم قتل وهزيمة،
 قالوا:
 عملنا بالحزم فلم نخرج معكم، 
ثم  ينقلبون وهم فرحون بمصابكم وسلامتهم ( 1 ).

* *```````````````````* 
*1- انظر زاد المسير في علم التفسير لابن الجوزي 3/ 450.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
المبحث الثالث:
 النفاق الأصغر العملي

أولا:
 تعريف النفاق الأصغر:

هو ترك المحافظة على أمور الدين سرا،
 ومراعاتها علنا ( 1 ).

ثانيا: 
حكم النفاق الأصغر:

النفاق  الأصغر نفاق عملي؛
 فصاحبه يدعي الإيمان بالله عز وجل،
 والطاعة لله ولرسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ولكنه يعمل أعمالا عدها رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من النفاق.

وصاحب هذا النوع لا يخرج عن ملة الإسلام في الدنيا، 
وهو في الآخرة مستحق للوعيد؛
 لكنه لا يخلد في النار إن دخلها. 


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر مدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامة لعثمان جمعة ضميرية ص348.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ثالثا: 
صفات المنافقين نفاقا أصغر:

ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في  أحاديث عديدة علامات ظاهرة، 
من اتصف بها فقد شابه المنافقين في أعمالهم؛ 

وإنما بيَّنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبر عنها
 كي نحذر من هذه  الصفات الذميمة؛

 لأنها من علامات النفاق،
 ويخشى أن يكون هذا النفاق العملي 
مؤديا إلى نفاق في الاعتقاد
 - والعياذ بالله تعالى ( 1 ). 


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر شرح رياض الصالحين للصديقي 4/ 578.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ومن هذه العلامات:

1- الكذب في الحديث.
 فيحدّث الناس بحديث يصدقونه فيه، وهو كاذب.

2- إخلاف الوعد.
 فيعد بوعد، ومن نيته أن لا يفي،
 أو يعد ثم يبدو له أن يخلفه من غير عذر في الخُلف ( 1 ).

3- خيانة الأمانة؛
 فإذا ائتمن أمانة، لم يؤدها.

4- الغدر.
 فإذا عاهد غدر، ولم يف بعهده.

5- الفجور في الخصومة.
 فيخرج عن الحق عمدا،
 حتى يصير الحق باطلا والباطل حقا ( 2 ). 


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب 2/ 482.

2-  انظر المصدر نفسه 2/ 486.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
وهذه العلامات الخمس 
جمعها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله:

 "أربع من  كن فيه كان منافقا خالصا، 
ومن كان فيه خصلة منهن
 كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق  حتى يدعها: 
إذا اؤْتُمِنَ خان، 
وإذا حدث كذب،
 وإذا عاهد غَدَر،
 وإذا خاصم فَجَر" ( 1 )، 

وفي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"آية المنافق ثلاث:
 إذا حدَّث كذب، 
وإذا وعد  أخلف، 
وإذا اؤْتُمِنَ خان"( 1 ). 


**```````````````````*
*1- صحيح البخاري، كتاب الإيمان، باب علامة المنافق.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان خصال المنافق.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
تنبيه: 

النفاق الأصغر "العملي" 
مقدمة للنفاق الأكبر "الاعتقادي"؛

 فمن اتصف  بصفات النفاق العملي، 
فقد أشبه المنافقين "اعتقادا" في أعمالهم، 
ولكنه ليس  على كفرهم أو اعتقادهم.

وإن كان يخشى عليه من النفاق الاعتقادي؛ 

فالواجب  على المؤمن أن يتجنب هذه الصفات؛
 لأن الإيمان ينهى عنها. 

وعلينا أن نعلم  أن هذه الصفات 
إذا اجتمعت في شخص، 
وغلبت على أعماله، 
ولم يكن له ما ينهاه  عن شيء منها،
 فهو المنافق الخالص ( 1 )
-والعياذ بالله-.

نسأل الله أن يجنب المسلمين
 هذا الداء العضال، 
إنه جواد كريم.


**```````````````````*
*1- انظر شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 2/ 47.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الباب الثالث:
 عقيدة الولاء والبراء

الفصل الأول: 
نصوص الولاء والبراء في القرآن والسنة

القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية مليئان بالأدلة 
التي تأمر بموالاة المؤمنين،  
وتنهى عن موالاة الكفار، 
وتحض على البراءة منهم.
 ونظرا لكثرة هذه النصوص،
 سأقتصر على ذكر بعضها:

أولا: 
من نصوص الولاء والبراء في القرآن الكريم

1- قول الله عز وجل: 

{وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ  الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى
 حَتَّى تَتَّبِــعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ 
قُلْ إِنَّ  هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى
وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ  الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ
 مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيّ وَلا  نَصِيرٍ}

 [البقرة: 120] ؛

 فهذه فيها
 "النهي العظيم عن اتباع أهواء اليهود  والنصارى
 والتشبه بهم فيما يختص به دينهم" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - تيسير الكريم الرحمن للشيخ ابن سعدي 1/ 133.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- قول الله سبحانه وتعالى:

 {لا يَتَّخِذِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  
وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ 
فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ
 إِلَّا أَنْ  تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً 
وَيُحَذّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ
وَإِلَى  اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ}

[آل عمران: 28] ؛

 فنهى سبحانه وتعالى المؤمنين
 عن  اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء وأصدقاء وأصحابا
 من دون المؤمنين، 
يعينونهم على  المؤمنين،
 ويدلونهم على عوراتهم،
 وأخبر عز وجل أن من فعل ذلك
 فقد برئ من  الله، 
وبرئ الله منه بارتداده عن دينه،
 ودخوله في الكفر ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر جامع البيان لابن جرير الطبري 3/ 227.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- قول الله عز وجل: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ
 بَعْضُهُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ
 وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ}

 [المائدة: 51] ؛ 

فأخبر  عز وجل أن من يعاضد اليهود والنصارى 
ويناصرهم على المسلمين،
 فحكمه كحكمهم  في الكفر والجزاء ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي 6/ 141.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
4- قول الله سبحانه وتعالى: 

{وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ
 إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ  فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ}

 [الأنفال: 73] ؛

 فقطع الله  الولاية بين الكفار والمؤمنين؛
 فجعل المؤمنين بعضهم أولياء بعض،
 والكفار  بعضهم أولياء بعض،
 يتناصرون بدينهم، ويتعاملون باعتقادهم ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي 8/ 37-38.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
5- قول الله عز وجل: 

{لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ
 يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ 
أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ
أَوْ  إِخْوَانَهُمْ
أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ}

 [المجادلة: 22] ؛

 فأخبر سبحانه وتعالى
 أنك لا تجد من يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر إيمانا حقيقيا
 ثم تصدر منه موادة  لمن حاد الله ورسوله، 
ولو كان أقرب قريب ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر كتاب الإيمان: أركانه، حقيقته، نواقضه
 للدكتور محمد نعيم ياسين ص186.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
6- قول الله عز وجل: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا
 لا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ 
تُلْقُونَ  إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ 
وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا بِمَا جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الْحَقّ
 يُخْرِجُونَ الرَّسُولَ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ رَبّكُمْ
 إِنْ كُنْتُمْ خَرَجْتُمْ جِهَادًا فِي سَبِيلِي وَابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِي
 تُسِرُّونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ 
وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ بِمَا أَخْفَيْتُمْ  وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُمْ 
وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْهُ مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ  السَّبِيلِ}

[الممتحنة: 1] ؛ 

فنهى سبحانه عن موالاة الكفار، 
أو إلقاء  المودة إليهم،
 وأخبر ان ذلك مناف للإيمان، 
ومخالف لملة إبراهيم الخليل عليه  السلام،
 ومناقض للعقل
 الذي يوجب الحذر كل الحذر من العدو ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر تيسير الكريم الرحمن لابن سعدي 7/ 348-349.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
7- قول الله عز وجل: 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا
 لا تَتَوَلَّوْا قَوْمًا غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ
 قَدْ يَئِسُوا  مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ 
كَمَا يَئِسَ الْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْقُبُورِ}

 [الممتحنة: 13] ؛ 

فنهى سبحانه وتعالى
 عن موالاة وموادة ومناصرة الكفار، 

وأخبر سبحانه وتعالى
 أن هؤلاء الكفار قد حرموا من خير الآخرة؛
 فليس لهم  منها نصيب، 
ثم حذر عبادة المؤمنين أن يتولوهم،
 فيوافقوهم على شرهم وشركهم، 
فيحرموا خير الآخرة كما حرموا ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر تيسير الكريم الرحمن لابن سعدي 7/ 348-349.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ثانيا:
 من نصوص الولاء والبراء في السنة النبوية

1- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "لا تبدؤوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام؛
 فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق 
فاضطروه إلى أضيقه" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب السلام،
باب النهي عن ابتداء أهل الكتاب بالسلام، وكيف يرد عليهم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لأحد  الصحابة: 

"أبايعك على أن تعبد الله ، وتقيم الصلاة، 
وتؤتي الزكاة، وتناصح  المسلمين،
 وتفارق المشركين" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الإمام أحمد في المسند 4/ 365.
 والنسائي في  السنن، كتاب البيعة، باب البيعة على فِراق المشرك. 
وصححه الألباني في  السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 636، 
وفي صحيح سنن النسائي 3/ 875.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"كل مسلم  على مسلم محرم، 
أخوان نصيران، 
لا يقبل الله عز وجل 
من مشرك بعد ما أسلم  عملا،
 أو يفارق المشركين إلى المسلمين " ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه النسائي في السنن،
 والحاكم في المستدرك 4/ 600، وصححه، ووافقه الذهبي. 
وحسنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 369.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
4- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"الرجل على دين خليله،
فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه أبو داود في السنن، كتاب الأدب، باب من  يؤمر أن يجالس. 
والترمذي في الجامع الصحيح، أبواب الزهد، باب رقم 32، وقال:  حديث حسن.
 وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود 3/ 917،
 وفي صحيح سنن  الترمذي 2/ 280،
 وفي السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 927.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
5- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

"لا تصاحب إلا مؤمنا، 
ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الترمذي في الجامع الصحيح، أبواب الزهد،  باب ما جاء في صحبة المؤمن.
 وأبو داود في السنن، كتاب الأدب، باب من يؤمر  أن يجالس.
 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح سنن الترمذي 2/ 285.
وصحيح سنن أبي داود 3/ 917. 
وصحيح الجامع رقم 7341.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
6- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لرأس المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي:

 "قد كنت أنهاك عن حب يهود" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه أبو داود في السنن، كتاب الجنائز، باب في  العيادة. 
وقال الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود 2/ 598: ضعيف الإسناد،
 لكن  قصة القميص صحيحة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
7- قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "المرء مع من أحب" ( 1 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - صحيح البخاري، كتاب الأدب، باب علامة الحب في الله.
 وصحيح مسلم، كتاب البر والصلة والآداب، باب المرء مع من أحب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الفصل الثاني: 

مفهوم الولاء والبراء، ومنزلته في الدين

بعدما أوردنا في  الفصل السابق 
عددا من النصوص الشرعية
 التي تحث على موالاة المؤمنين،  
والبراءة من المشركين والكافرين، 
وتنهى عن موالاة المشركين والكافرين  ومحبتهم،
 أو البراءة من المؤمنين ومعاداتهم،

 لزم أن نتعرف على معنى الولاء  والبراء،
 كي يكون المسلم على بينة من أمره،
 ومعرفة واضحة لما طلب منه فعله،  أو تركه.

وهذا يستدعي أن نتعرف 
على معنى الولاء والبراء في اللغة،
 وفي الشرع .

*
*المبحث الأول:
 معنى الولاء والبراء في اللغة والشرع

أولا: معنى الولاء لغة

الولاء  مصدر من والى يوالي ولاء وموالاة،
 بمعنى: أحب، وقرب، وأدنى، وحابى. 

والمولى: الحليف، 
وهو من انضم إليك فعز بعزك، وامتنع بمنعتك.

وتولاك  الله: أي نصرك. 
والولي ضد العدو، وهو:
المحب، والصديق، والنصير، والتابع ( 1 ) .

فالولاء على هذا يعني في اللغة:
 الحب، والدنو، والقرب، والنصرة.

ثانيا: معنى البراء لغة

البراء مصدر من برئ يبرأ براء وبراءة بمعنى:
 أبغض، وتباعد، وتخلص.

يقال:  بارأت الرجل، إذا فارقته، 
وبارأت المرأة، إذا صالحتها على الفراق.
 وبرئت  من كذا، إذا تخلصت منه،
 وتنزهت، وتباعدت عنه،

 وبرئ المريض برءا وبرءا، إذا  شفي وتخلص مما به.

 وبرئ فلان من فلان، إذا تباعد وتخلى عنه ( 2 ) ؛

 فالبراء لغة  يأتي بمعنى التخلص، والتنزه،
 والتباعد، والتباغض،
 والتجافي، والمفارقة.
** 


**``````````````````*
*1 -  انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص689. 
والقاموس المحيط للفيروزآبادي ص1732.
 ولسان العرب لابن منظور 15/ 406-414.
 والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة من المؤلفين  ص1057.

2 - انظر: أساس البلاغة للزمخشري ص34.
 والقاموس المحيط  للفيروزآبادي ص42. 
ولسان العرب لابن منظور 1/ 31-34.
 والمعجم الوسيط لجماعة  من المؤلفين ص46.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ثالثا: 
معنى الولاء شرعا

الولاء في الشرع: 

هو النصرة، والمحبة،  والإكرام، والاحترام،
 والكون مع المحبوبين ظاهرا وباطنا ( 1 )؛ 

فهو يعني التقرب  وإظهار الود بالأقوال والأفعال والنوايا
 لمن يتخذه الإنسان وليا.

 فإن كان  هذا التقرب وإظهار الود بالأقوال والأفعال والنوايا
 مقصودا به الله ورسوله  والمؤمنين؛ 
فهي الموالاة الشرعية الواجبة على كل مسلم.

وإن كان المقصود  بالتقرب وإظهار الود
 بالأقوال والأفعال والنوايا
 هم الكفار على اختلاف  أجناسهم؛ 
فهي موالاة كفر وردة عن الإسلام
إذا صدرت ممن يدعي الإسلام.

أما الكفار ومن في حكمهم من المرتدين والمنافقين، 
فبعضهم أولياء بعض،
 فلا يستغرب منهم ذلك ( 2 ).



**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر الولاء والبراء في الإسلام لمحمد بن سعيد بن سالم القحطاني ص92.

2 - كتاب الإيمان: أركانه، حقيقته، نواقضه للدكتور محمد نعيم ياسين ص188.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
رابعا: 
معنى البراء شرعا

البراء في الشرع: 

هو البعد، والخلاص، 
والعداوة  بعد الإعذار والإنذار ( 1 )؛ 

فهو يعني
بغض أعداء الله تعالى،
 ومعاداتهم،  ومجافاتهم، والتبري منهم ( 2 )، 

والتخلص من قبائحهم وباطلهم،
والتنحي عن التشبه  بهم ( 3 ).



**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر الولاء والبراء في الإسلام لمحمد بن سعيد بن سالم القحطاني ص92.

2 - انظر حقيقة الولاء والبراء في معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة لسيد سعيد عبد الغني ص33.

3 - انظر مدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية لعثمان جمعة ضميرية ص367.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
المبحث الثاني:
منزلة الولاء والبراء في الدين الإسلامي

لعقيدة الولاء والبراء منزلة عظيمة في الشرع،
 تتلخص فيما يأتي ( 1 ):

1- إن عقيدة الولاء والبراء 
يرددها المسلم يوميا مرات كثيرة،
 كلما ردد كلمة الإخلاص:
"لا إله إلا الله"؛ 
لأنها تعني 
البراء من كل ما يعبد
 من دون الله. 

وهذه الكلمة مزقت كل رابطة، 
وأهدرت كل وشيجة،
 إلا وشيجة العقيدة.



**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر: الموالاة والمعاداة في الشريعة الإسلامية  لمحماس بن عبد الله الجلعود ص187-330. 
والمدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية  للدكتور إبراهيم البريكان ص225-227.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
2- إن الحب في الله والبغض في الله 
شرط من شروط صحة " لا إله إلا الله "؛

 لأن من شروطها:
حبها، وحب ما دلت عليه،
 وحب من نطق بها، ودعا إليها،
 وبغض ما يضادها ( 1 ).



**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر ما تقدم في هذا الكتاب ص74-75.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- إن عقيدة الولاء والبراء هي أوثق عرى الإيمان.
 يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "أوثق عرى الإيمان: 

الموالاة في الله،  والمعاداة في الله، 
والحب في الله، والبغض في الله"  ( 1 ).



**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير عن ابن عباس.
 وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع الصغير 1/ 497، رقم 2539، 
وفي السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 1728.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
4- إن تحقيق عقيدة الولاء والبراء 
من مكملات  الإيمان. 

يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 "من أحب لله، وأبغض لله، 
وأعطى لله، ومنع لله، 
فقد استكمل الإيمان" ( 1 ).

5- إن  تحقيق عقيدة الولاء والبراء تحقيقا تاما
 سبب لنيل ولاية الله عز وجل.

 يقول  حبر هذه الأمة عبد الله بن عباس
 -رضي الله عنهما:

 "من أحب في الله، وأبغض  في الله،
 ووالى في الله، وعادى في الله،
 فإنما تنال ولاية الله بذلك" ( 2 ).



**``````````````````*
*1 - أخرجه أبو داود في السنن، كتاب السنة، باب الدليل  على زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه.
 وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود 3/ 886،
 وصحيح الجامع الصغير 2/ 1042، رقم 5965،
 وفي السلسلة الصحيحة رقم 380.

2 - أخرجه الأصبهاني في حلية الأولياء 1/ 312.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
6- إنها سبب لذوق القلب حلاوة الإيمان.

 يقول رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاوة الإيمان: 
أن يكون  الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما، 
وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله،
 وأن  يكره أن يعود في الكفر بعد إذ أنقذه الله منه
 كما يكره أن يقذف في النار"  ( 1 ).

7- إن الاتصاف بصفة الحب في الله،
 سبب لنيل  الأجر العظيم؛
 فالمتحابون في الله يظلهم الله في ظله.

 يقول صلى الله عليه  وسلم:

 "إن الله يقول يوم القيامة:
 أين المتحابون بجلالي،
 اليوم أظلهم في  ظلي
 يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي" ( 2 ).

 والتحاب في الله سبب لنيل 
محبة الله عز وجل.



**``````````````````*
*1 - تقدم تخريجه ص75 من هذا الكتاب.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب البر والصلة والآداب، باب في فضل الحب في الله.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الفصل الثالث:

 لمن يكون الولاء؟

إن المسلم  وهو ينشد مرضاة الله عز وجل،
 يجب عليه معرفة من الذين يجب عليه ولاؤهم  وموالاتهم،
 ومن هم الذين يجب أن يصرف لهم الحب،
 ويتوجه إليهم بالمحبة، 
حتى  ينال رضى الله تعالى ( 1 ).

ولقد بين الله عز وجل لنا في كتابه لمن يُصرَف  الولاء؛ 
فقال سبحانه وتعالى:

 {إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ،
 وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ}

 [المائدة:  55-56] ؛ 

فمن تولى الله عز وجل ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 كان تمام ذلك  تولي من تولاه، 

"وهم المؤمنون الذين قاموا بالإيمان ظاهرا وباطنا،
 وأخلصوا  للمعبود
 بإقامتهم الصلاة بشروطها وفروضها ومكملاتها،

 وأحسنوا للخلق، 
وبذلوا  الزكاة من أموالهم لمستحقيها منهم،
 وهم خاضعون لله ذليلون. 

ومن حقق هذه  الولاية 
فإنه من الحزب المضافين إلى الله
 إضافة عبودية وولاية،
 وحزبه  الغالبون
الذين لهم العاقبة في الدنيا والآخرة" ( 2 ).


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر حقيقة الولاء والبراء في معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة لسيد سعيد عبد الغني ص645.

2 - تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان للشيخ ابن سعدي 2/ 310-311.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
  *للشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
 * جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
 *

*
 * http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
 *``````````````````````````````  ````````````````*


*
فعلم من هاتين الآيتين
 أن التوجه بالولاء يكون:
لله -لدينه عز وجل،  ولكتابه-، 
ولرسوله- لسنته، ولهديه وطريقته صلى الله عليه وسلم-،
 ولعامة  المؤمنين.

1- أما موالاة الله عز وجل،
 فهذه  يطلب فيها أشدها وأكملها،

 كما قال عز وجل:

 {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَنْدَادًا
 يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ 
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ 
وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ
 أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا
 وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ} 

[البقرة: 165] .

**2- أما موالاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 فهذه  يطلب فيها تقديم محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 على كل غالٍ وثمين؛ 
من ولد،  ووالد، وأهل، وعشيرة، وأموال، وغير ذلك،

 يقول الله عز وجل: 

{قُلْ إِنْ  كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ 
وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ  وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا 
وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ  كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا
 أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي  سَبِيلِهِ 
فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ 
وَاللَّهُ لا  يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ}

 [التوبة: 24] ؛

 فهذه الآية فيها
وجوب  محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وأن محبة الله ورسوله مقدمة على كل محبوب ( 1 ).

ومحبته  صلى الله عليه وسلم 
سبب لتكميل الإيمان الواجب،

 كما قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:
 "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحبَّ إليه 
من ولده ووالده والناس  أجمعين" ( 2 ).

 وسبب لوجود حلاوة الإيمان في القلب،
 كما في الحديث: 
"أن يكون  الله ورسوله أحبَّ إليه مما سواهما" ( 3 ) .


**``````````````````*
*1 - انظر الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي 8/ 95.

2 - صحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب وجوب محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر من الأهل والولد والوالد والناس.

3 - تقدم تخريجه في ص75.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
3- وأما عامة المؤمنين،
 فليست موالاتهم بدرجة واحدة،
 بل هي على درجات.

فالمؤمنون  الخلص من الأنبياء، والصديقين، 
والشهداء والصالحين، تجب محبتهم،
 وفي  مقدمتهم
سيد ولد آدم
 صلى الله عليه وسلم؛
 فإنه تجب محبته محبة أعظم من محبة  النفس 
والولد والوالد والناس أجمعين،

 ثم زوجاته أمهات المؤمنين،
 وأهل بيته  الطيبين،

 وصحابته الكرام،
 خصوصا الخلفاء الراشدين،
 وبقية العشرة،  والمهاجرين، والأنصار،
 وأهل بدر، وأهل بيعة الرضوان، 
ثم بقية الصحابة رضي  الله عنهم أجمعين، 

ثم التابعون، والقرون المفضلة،
 وسلف هذه الأمة، وأئمتها؛  كالأئمة الأربعة"( 1 ) .


**``````````````````*
*1 - الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للدكتور صالح الفوزان ص317.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
أما المؤمنون الذين خلطوا عملا صالحا، وآخر سيئا، 
فهؤلاء يحبون من وجه،  ويُبغضون من وجه،
 فيجتمع فيهم المحبة والعداوة، 

وهم عصاة المؤمنين: 
يحبون  لما فيهم من الإيمان، 
ويبغضون لما فيهم من المعصية 
التي هي دون الكفر  والشرك. 

ومحبتهم تقتضي مناصحتهم والإنكار عليهم؛
 فلا يجوز السكوت على  معاصيهم،
 بل ينكر عليهم، 
ويؤمرون بالمعروف، وينهون عن المنكر، 
وتقام عليهم  الحدود والتعزيرات؛ 
حتى يكفوا عن معاصيهم،
 ويتوبوا من سيئاتهم؛

 لكن لا  يبغضون بغضا خالصا ويتبرأ منهم،
 كما تقوله الخوارج في مرتكب الكبيرة
 التي  هي دون الشرك، 

ولا يحبون ويوالون حبا وموالاة خالصين
 كما تقوله المرجئة،

 بل  يعتدل في شأنهم على ما ذكرنا،
 كما هو 
مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ( 1 ) .


**``````````````````*
*1 - الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للدكتور صالح الفوزان ص318 - 319.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الفصل الرابع:
 ممن يكون البراء؟

لا بد أن  يعرف كل مسلم من هم الذين يجب البراء منهم؛
 فيصرف إليهم معاني البراء التي  سبق ذكرها،
 وذلك حتى يحقق الولاء تحقيقا تاما؛
 إذ لا ولاء إلا ببراء.

ومن  قرأ نصوص الولاء والبراء في الكتاب والسنة، 
والتي سبق ذكر بعضها في الفصل  الأول ( 1 )، 
واطلع على تفاسيرها 
تبين له أن الذين يجب البراءة منهم هم:
 كل من  كفر بالله سبحانه وتعالى، وبدينه،
 وبرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 أو بأحدهم،

 أو حارب كتاب الله عز وجل، وشرعه الحنيف،
 أو بيَّت لدين الله الشر، 
وأضمر  للمسلمين العداوة؛ 
من الكافرين، والمشركين، والمنافقين، والملحدين،
 وأشباههم ممن يحادون الله ورسوله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،( 1 ) .


**``````````````````*
*1 - تقدم ذكرها في 199-201 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
كما قال تعالى: 
{لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الْآخِرِ 
يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
وَلَوْ كَانُوا  آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ 
أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ 

أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْأِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ  مِنْهُ
 وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ 
خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا
 رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ
 أُولَئِكَ  حِزْبُ اللَّهِ
 أَلا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ}

 [المجادلة:  22] .

 فدلت الآية الكريمة على عدم محبة ومودة
 كل من حاد الله تعالى ورسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

بل وأوجبت بغض هؤلاء،
 وإظهار العداوة والبغض لهم،  
موالاة لله تعالى، ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وبراءة من الكافرين، ومن  كفرهم ( 1 ) .


**``````````````````*
*1 - تقدم ذكرها في 199-201 من هذا الكتاب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
معلقا على هذه الآية:

 فأخبر عز وجل  أنك لا تجد مؤمنا
 يواد المحادين لله ورسوله،
 فإن نفس الإيمان ينافي  موادته،
 كما ينفي أحد الضدين الآخر.

 فإذا وجد الإيمان انتفى ضده؛
 وهو  موالاة أعداء الله؛ 
فإذا كان الرجل يوالي أعداء الله بقلبه،
 كان ذلك دليلا  على أن قلبه 
ليس فيه الإيمان الواجب ( 1 ) .

فهؤلاء الكفار، والمشركون،  والمنافقون والمرتدون، 
والملحدون على اختلاف أجناسهم
 ممن يُبغض، ويُعادى،  بغضا ومعاداة خالصين،
 لا محبة ولا موالاة معهما( 1 ).
**``````````````````*
*1 - كتاب الإيمان لابن تيمية ص17.*

*2 - الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد للدكتور الفوزان ص318.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
الفصل الخامس: 

حكم الولاء والبراء

قد أخبرنا  مولانا سبحانه أن المؤمنين بعضهم أولياء بعض، 
فقال: 
{وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ
 يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ 
وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ  وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ
 وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
أُولَئِكَ  سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللَّهُ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ}

 [التوبة: 71] ، 

وأخبرنا جل جلاله أن الكافرين بعضهم أولياء بعض،
 فقال: 
{وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ
 إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ  فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ}

 [الأنفال: 73] ، 

فقطع سبحانه  وتعالى بذلك الموالاة بين المؤمنين والكافرين،
 وبيَّن أن الكفار بعضهم أولياء  بعض،
 كما أن المؤمنين بعضهم أولياء بعض.

وموالاة المؤمنين تستلزم  معاداة الكافرين.
 ومعاداتهم واجبة،
 كما أن موالاة المؤمنين واجبة؛

 فمن قال  أحب المؤمنين،
 لكني لا أعادي الكافرين،
 أو أعاديهم ولا أكفرهم،
فلم يوال  المسلمين حقا؛ 
لأن من شرط موالاة الله ورسوله والمؤمنين 
بغض أعدائهم، ومحبة  أوليائهم.

**فمعاداة الكفار -إذًا- واجبة على كل مسلم، 
وموالتهم محرمة على المسلمين:

يقول  الشيخ حمد بن علي بن محمد بن عتيق
 رحمه الله:

 فأما معاداة الكفار  والمشركين،
 فاعلم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أوجب ذلك،
 وأكد إيجابه، 
وحرم  موالاتهم، وشدد فيها،
 حتى إنه ليس في كتاب الله حكم فيه من الأدلة
 أكثر ولا  أبين من هذا الحكم،
 بعد وجوب التوحيد، 
وتحريم ضده ( 1 ). 
** 

**`````````````````````*
*1 - سبيل النجاة والفكاك من موالاة المرتدين وأهل الإشراك للشيخ حمد بن عتيق ص31.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ويقول الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ
 رحمه الله: 

يجب أن تعلم: 
أن الله  افترض على المؤمنين 
عداوة الكفار والمنافقين،
 وقطع الموالاة بين المؤمنين  وبينهم،
 وأخبر أن من تولاهم فهو منهم ( 1 ). 


**`````````````````````*
*1 - أوثق عرى الإيمان للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص26-27.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
ويقول العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله ( 1 ) :

أتحب أعداء الحبيب وتدعي ... 
حبا له ما ذاك في الإمكان

وكذا تعادي جاهدا أحبابه ...
 أين المحبة يا أخا الشيطان

شرط المحبة أن توافق من تحـ ... ـب على محبته بلا نقصان

فإذا ادعيت له المحبة مع خلافـ ... ـك ما يحب فأنت ذو بهتان

لو كان حبهم لأجل الله ما ... 
عادوا أحبته على الإيمان 

*
*والمؤمن له أعداء يبغضهم في الله،
 وأولياء يحبهم في الله؛

 لأن الأرض لا  تخلو من أعداء الله
 وأعداء الإسلام والمسلمين؛
 فما خلت منهم زمن الرسل  والأنبياء
 -عليهم الصلاة والسلام- 
فكيف بأوقات الفتنة في آخر الزمان.

 يقول  عز وجل: 

{وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلّ نَبِيّ عَدُوًّا 
شَيَاطِينَ  الْأِنْسِ وَالْجِنّ
يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ  غُرُورًا 
وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ
 فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا  يَفْتَرُونَ}

[الأنعام: 112] ،

 ويقول سبحانه وتعالى:

 {وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا  لِكُلّ نَبِيّ
عَدُوًّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ 
وَكَفَى بِرَبّكَ هَادِيًا  وَنَصِيرًا} 

[الفرقان: 31] .


**تنبيه: 

لا تعني البراءة من الكفار والمشركين 
أن نسيء إلى أهل الملة الذين  يعيشون في كنف الدولة الإسلامية،
 وتحت حمايتها؛ 
بل لهم من المسلمين حسن  المعاملة،
 والتسامح معهم، 
وعدم إكراههم على الدخول في دين الإسلام، 
ووصلهم  بقسط من المال على وجه البر والصلة،

 كما قال مولانا عز وجل:

 {لا  يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ
 وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ
 أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا  إِلَيْهِمْ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ} 

[الممتحنة: 8] ؛

 فهذا  إحسان وبر ظاهري يُندب إليه،
 شريطة أن لا يصل إلى المودة الباطنية التي  نهينا عنها؛ 
من محبتهم، ونصرتهم، 
وإعانتهم على المسلمين.

**`````````````````````*
*1 - انظر النونية لابن القيم /بشرح الهراس- 2/ 125.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987
``````````````````````````````  ````````````````
والمسلم المؤمن بالله ربا 
وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسولا، 
يستطيع أن يجمع  بين ما أمر به، وما نهي عنه؛

 فإن برهم والإحسان إليهم مأمور به.
 وودهم  وتوليهم منهي عنه؛ 

فهما قاعدتان: 
إحداهما محرمة، 
والأخرى مأمور بها ( 1 ).

 يقول  الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله رحمه الله:

 إن الله لا ينهى المؤمنين عن بر من  لم يقاتلهم
وأما موالاتهم ومحبتهم وإكرامهم،
 فلم يرخص الله تعالى في ذلك ( 2 ).

نسأل  الله أن يعصمنا بالتقوى، 
وأن يجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون  أحسنه،
 إنه قريب مجيب. 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد،
 وعلى آله وأصحابه  أفضل صلاة وأتم تسليم،
 والحمد لله رب العالمين.
تم بحمد الله

**```````````````````*
*1 - مدخل لدراسة العقيدة الإسلامية لعثمان جمعة ضميرية ص374.*

* 2 - أوثق عرى الإيمان للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله ص64-65.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد
للشيخ  أ.د. عبد القادر صُوفي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

 http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987

http://www.4shared.com/office/eLnMFok4/_________.html


* فهرس المصادر والمراجع:

http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-86...e-155#page-186



* فهرس المحتويات:

http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-86...e-155#page-195



*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الله تعالى:*

*   { يَآ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ*
*   فَاسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ* 
*  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ*

*   لَن يَخْلُقُواْ ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُواْ لَهُ* 

*  وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا* 
*  لا يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ*

*  ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ،* 

*  مَا قَدَرُواْ اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ* 
* 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ} [1].*
* 

**  ``````````````````````````````*
*  ([1]) سورة الحج، الآيتان: 73-74.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*"اللهم إني أسألك صدق التوكل عليك

‏وحسن الظن بك"
‏
‏كان سعيد بن جبير يدعو بها
‏
‏كما في الحلية274/4


فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال سبحانه وتعالى:*

  *{ قُلِ ادْعُواْ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ* 

 *لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ* 
 *فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ* 

 *وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِن شِرْكٍ*

 * وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُم مِّن ظَهِيرٍ،*


 * وَلا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِندَهُ* 
 *إِلا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ** لَهُ* 


 *حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَن قُلُوبِهِمْ*
 * قَالُواْ مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ*
 * قَالُواْ الْحَقَّ* 

 *وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ } [1]*.
 

 ``````````````````````````````
 *([1]) سورة سبأ، الآيتان: 22، 23.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال عز وجل:

  { ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ
  لَهُ الْمُلْكُ 


 وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ 
 مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِن قِطْمِيرٍ،


 إِن تَدْعُوهُمْ
  لا يَسْمَعُواْ دُعَاءَكُمْ 


 وَلَوْ سَمِعُواْ 
 مَا اسْتَجَابُواْ لَكُمْ 


 وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ 

 وَلا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ } [1].*
 

*``````````````````````````````
([1]) سورة فاطر، الآيتان: 13، 14.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
** @iosakran:* 

* قال حمدون القصار:*

* ( استغاثة المخلوق بالمخلوق* 

* كاستغاثة المسجون بالمسجون )*

* طبقات السلمي111*


* وقال ابن تيمية :* 

* ( وهذا تقريب،*

* وإلا فهو كاستغاثة العدم بالعدم )*

* فتاوى14/29*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله
  في تعليقه على كتاب التوحيد: 

 باب من تبرك بشجرة أو حجرة أو نحوهما:

  "أي فإن ذلك من الشرك ومن أعمال المشركين، 

 فإن العلماء اتفقوا 

 على أنه لا يُشرع التبرك 

 بشيء من الأشجار،

  والأحجار، والبقع، والمشاهد وغيرها؛ 

 فإن هذا التبرك غلوٌّ فيها، 

 وذلك يتدرج به إلى دعائها وعبادتها 

 وهذا هو الشرك الأكبر

  كما تقدم انطباق الحديث عليه،

  وهذا عام في كل شيء 

 حتى مقام إبراهيم،

  وحجرة النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 

 وصخرة بيت المقدس، 

 وغيرها من البقع الفاضلة.


 وأما استلام الحجر الأسود وتقبيله،

  واستلام الركن اليماني من الكعبة المشرفة 

 فهذا عبودية لله وتعظيم لله،

  وخضوع لعظمته، 

 فهو روح التّعبُّد.

 فهذا تعظيم للخالق وتَعبُّدٌ له،

  وذلك تعظيم للمخلوق، وتألُّه له. 


 والفرق بين الأمرين 

 كالفرق بين الدعاء لله 
 الذي هو إخلاصٌ وتوحيدٌ،

  والدعاء للمخلوق 
 الذي هو شرك وتنديد" [1].*
  
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * ([1]) القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد، ص51.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يقول الفخر الرازي
رحمه الله تعالى:**

( والذي جرَّبتُه من أوَّلِ عُمري إلى آخره؛

أن الإنسان كلما عَوَّل في أمرٍ من الأمور على غير الله

صار ذلك سببًا إلى البلاء والمحنة،
والشدَّة والرزيَّة،

**وإذا عَوَّل العبدُ على الله 

ولم يرجع إلى أحد من الخلق 

حصل ذلك المطلوب على أحسن الوجوه.**

فهذه التجربة قد استمرت لي من أول عمري 

إلى هذا الوقت الذي بلغت فيه إلى السابع والخمسين، 

فعند هذا استقر قلبي 

على أنَّه لا مصلحة للإنسان في التعويل على شيء 

**سوى فضل الله تعالى وإحسانه** ).* 
*مفاتيح الغيب ( 18 / 462).
**
منقول*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رضا الله عن العبد أكبر من الجنة وما فيها؛* 

* لأن الرضا صفةُ الله، والجنةَ خلقُه*

* قال الله تعالى:* 

* { ورضوان من الله أكبر }*


* مدارج السالكين 2-208*


* أ.د صالح سندي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*

*لفضيلة الشيخ أ.د. عبدالقادر صُوفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

* 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=366436*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حَمِدْتُكَ رَبِّي كُلَّ وَقْتٍ أَعِيْشُهُ


... فَأَنْتَ الَّذِي تَشْفِي، وَتَسْقِي، وَتُطْعِمُ


وَلَوْلَاكَ رَبِّي مَا عَبَدْتُكَ دَائِمًا


... فَاَنْتَ الَّذِي تَهْدِي، وَتُعْطِي، وَتُنْعِمُ


هَدَيْتَ إِلَى دِيْنٍ قَوِيمٍ رَضِيْتَهُ


... وأَرْسَلْتَ خَيْرَ الْخَلْقِ؛ فِيْنَا يُعَلِّمُ


فَيَا رَبِّ مَسِّكْنِي بِسُنَّةِ أَحْمَدٍ


... ولَا تَجْعَلَن غَيَرَ النَّبِيِّ أُعَظِّمُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأشدُّ ما يكُونُ الالتجاءُ ، 


وأرغَبُ مَا تكُونُ الإجَابَةُ 


في أشدِّ لحَظَاتِ الكَرْب والضِّيق ، 


فأقبل على ربِّكَ ، 


وتعرَّض للعطاء في ثِيابِ الأذِلاءِ الضَّارعين ؛ 


فإنّما الصدقاتُ للفقراءِ والمساكين ...




الشيخ محمد سالم بحيري الشافعي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> حَمِدْتُكَ رَبِّي كُلَّ وَقْتٍ أَعِيْشُهُ
> 
> 
> ... فَأَنْتَ الَّذِي تَشْفِي، وَتَسْقِي، وَتُطْعِمُ
> 
> 
> وَلَوْلَاكَ رَبِّي مَا عَبَدْتُكَ دَائِمًا
> 
> 
> ...




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 


نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لكم يا أم علي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شمس التوحيد* 


*         فضيلة الشيخ محمد الصاوي*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

*http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/181477...AD%D9%8A%D8%AF*

*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو لقمان عبد الرحمن



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أسباب عبادة الأصنام


 لعبادةِ الأصنامِ أسبابٌ فهل ** تُصغي إليَّ فهاكَهَا بلساني


 (تزيينُ إبليسٍ) و(دعوة مبطـلٍ) *** ثمّ (الغلــــوّ) بعابــــدِ الرحمنِ


 (تقليدُ آباءٍ) (قيـــــاسٌ فاســـدٌ) *** راجع كتاب إغاثــــة اللهفــانِ 




 نظم خالد الظفيري 
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ *قُلِ اللَّهُ أَعلَمُ بِما لَبِثوا لَهُ غَيبُ السَّماواتِ وَالأَرضِ أَبصِر بِهِ وَأَسمِع* 

*ما لَهُم مِن دونِهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلا يُشرِكُ في حُكمِهِ أَحَدًا﴾*

* [الكهف: 26]* 

*قل - أيها الرسول -: الله أعلم بما مكثوا في كهفهم، وقد أخبرنا بمدة مكثهم فيه،* 

*فلا قول لأحد بعد قوله سبحانه، له سبحانه وحده ما غاب في السماوات وما غاب في الأرض خلقًا وعلمًا،*

* ما أَبْصَرَه سبحانه! فهو يبصر كل شيء،*

* وما أَسْمَعَه! فهو يسمع كل شيء،* 

*ليس لهم من دونه ولي يتولى أمرهم، ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدًا، فهو المنفرد وحده بالحكم.*


* - المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏"أطيب الكلام والعقائد: 


لا إله إلا الله.
‏


‏وأخبث الكلام والعقائد: 


كلمة الشرك وهو اتخاذ إله مع الله."
‏


شيخ الإسلام ‏ابن تيمية
رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مفهوم البدعة*


* الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز*
* رحمه الله تعالى*

* http://www.binbaz.org.sa/fatawa/4973*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى*
* معلقا على حديث:* 



*«بلغوا عني ولو آية»*


* وحديث:* 

*«ليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب».*


* قال رحمه الله:*



* ولو لم يكن في تبليغ العلم عنه*
* إلا حصول ما يحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم لكفى به فضلا،*


*  وعلامة المحب الصادق*
*أن يسعى في حصول محبوب محبوبه،*
*ويبذل جهده وطاقته  فيها* 



*ومعلوم أنه لا شيء أحب إلى رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*من إيصاله الهدى إلى جميع  الأمة،*


* فالمبلِّغ عنه ساع في حصول محابِّه* 

*فهو أقرب الناس منه* 

*وأحبهم إليه*


* وهو نائبه وخليفته في أمته،*
* وكفى بهذا فضلا وشرفا للعلم وأهله.* 



* «مفتاح دار السعادة» 201/1.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@TafseerALSaadi1:** 

 { وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم }** 

والتوكل هو اعتماد القلب على الله تعالى
** في جلب المنافع ودفع المضار 
*
*مع ثقته به*
* وحسن ظنه بحصول مطلوبه*
*
*
*#تفسير_السعدي ٥٩٩*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا ومن أعمالِ أهلِ الشركِ ••
من غيرِ ما ترددٍ أو شكِّ ••


ما يقصدُ الجُهالُ من تعظيمِ ما ••
لم يأذنِ اللهُ بأن يُعظَّما .


كمن يَلُذْ ببقعةٍ أو حجرِ **
أو قبرِ ميْتٍ أو ببعضِ الشجرِ 


مُتخِذاً لذلكَ المكانِ **
عيداً كفعلِ عابدي الأوثانِ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

﴿أَمَّن يَبدَأُ الخَلقَ ثُمَّ يُعيدُهُ وَمَن يَرزُقُكُم مِنَ السَّماءِ وَالأَرضِ 


أَإِلهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قُل هاتوا بُرهانَكُم إِن كُنتُم صادِقينَ﴾


 [النمل: 64]


 أم من يبدأ الخلق في الأرحام مرحلة بعد مرحلة، ثم يحييه بعدما يميته، 


ومن يرزقكم من السماء بالمطر المنزل من جهته، ويرزقكم من الأرض بالنبات الذي ينبته فيها!


 أمعبود يفعل ذلك مع الله؟! 


قل - أيها الرسول - لهؤلاء المشركين:


 هاتوا حججكم على ما أنتم عليه من الشرك، إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه من أنكم على حق. 




- المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر

لا إله إلا الله

الله أكبر الله أكبر

ولله الحمد*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الخراسانية*
* في شرح عقيدة الرازيين

*
* 
فضيلة الشيخ*
* عبد العزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
*

http://ar.islamway.net/book/24035/%D...8A%D9%8A%D9%86

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولقد كان الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح 


 ممن أسس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر، 


ومن أسس دار الحديث بمكة المكرمة.


     وما زال على هذا المنوال حتى توفاه الله بمصر عام 1370هـ، 


غفر الله له ورحمه، ورفع منزلته في عليين، 

ومما قال في نونيته 


والتي ختمها بشكر النعمة حيث أنشد قائلاً:



حمداً لربي إذ هداني منّة *** 


منه وكنت على شفا النيران


والله لو أن الجوارح كلها ***


شكرتك يا ربي مدى الأزمان


ما كنت إلا عاجزاً ومقصراً ***


 في جنب شكرك صاحب الإحسان


أيدتني ونصرتني وحفظتني *** 


من كل ذي حقد وذي شنآن


وجذلت أعدائي ولم تتركهمو *** 


يمضون في الإيـذاء والعدوان


أورثتني الذكر الحكيم تفضلا ***


ورزقتني نعمى بلا حسبان


ورفعت ذكري إذا أرادوا خفضه *** 


وأعدتني لأشرف الأوطان


وأقمتني بين الحطيم وزمزم *** 


للمتقين أؤمهم بمثان


أكرمتني وهديتني وهديت بي ***


 ما شئت من ضال ومن حيران


أعليك يعترض الحسود إلهنا ***


 وهو الكنود وأنت ذو إحسان


وهو الظلوم وأنت أعدل عادل *** 


حاشاك من ظلم ومن طغيان


لولا عطاؤك لم أكن أهلاً لذا ***


 كلا وما إن كان في الإمكان


فأتم نعمتك التي أنعمتها *** 


يا خير مدعو بكل لسان


واختم لعبدك بالسعادة إنه ***


يرجوك في سرٍ وفي إعلان


وأبحْه جنات النعيم ورؤية ***


الوجه الكريم بها مع الأخوان


وانصر أخا التوحيد سيَّد يعرب *** 


عبد العزيز على ذوي الأوثان


واضرب رقاب الغادرين بسيفه *** 


وأذقهمُ السوء بكل مكان


وأدم صلاتك والسلام على الذي ***


 أرسلته بشرائع الإيمان


والآل والأصحاب ما نجمٌ بدا *** 


والتابعين لهم على الإحسان

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تفريغ* 
* شرح الأصول الثلاثة* 
* PDF*

* الشيخ  أ. د. صالح  سندي*

*  جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*  وأحسن الله تعالى إليه

https://ia601500.us.archive.org/18/i...8%AF%D9%8A.pdf
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تغريدات الشيخ أ.د. صالح سندي .  
حول  ( تعظيم الآثار )


قال ابن وضاح:


كان مالك بن أنس وغيره من علماء المدينة 
يكرهون إتيان تلك المساجد وتلك الآثار
للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ما عدا قُباء وأُحدا


البدع (88/1) 




 قصد الصلاة والدعاء 
عند ما يقال إنه قدم نبي أو أثر نبي أو قبر نبي 
أو قبر بعض الصحابة.. 
من البدع المحدثة المنكرة في الإسلام


مجموع الفتاوى ( 145/ 27 ) 




قال عمر رضي الله عنه:


إنما هلك من كان قبلكم أنهم اتخذوا آثار أنبيائهم بِيعا ؛ 
من مر بشيء من المساجد فحضرت الصلاة فليصل 
وإلا فليمض


مسند عبدالرزاق ( 118/1)




تعظيم الآثار لايكون بالأبنية و الكتابات والتأسي بالكفرة


وإنما تعظيم الآثار يكون باتباع أهلها في أعمالهم المجيدة 
وأخلاقهم الحميدة


فتاوى ابن باز ( 391/1)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 



بارك الله في جهودكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> *سلسلة*
> * العقيدة الصحيحة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * لفضيلة الشيخ* 
> *محمد صالح المنجد*
> *  جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
> ...

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> *سلسلة*
> * العقيدة الصحيحة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * لفضيلة الشيخ* 
> *محمد صالح المنجد*
> *  جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
> ...

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مقال بعنوان :
‏
‏تعظيم الله تعالى وشعائره
‏
‏د. عبد العزيز آلعبد اللطيف


 ( @dralabdullatif ) 
‏
‏


goo.gl/5BDr6O

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أصل التوحيد
*

* فضيلة الشيخ*
*   أ.د . لُطف الله بن مُلا عبد العظيم خوجه*
*جزاه الله تعالى خيراً*

* http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=370256*

*..............................  ...*

*مقالات*
* شرك العبادة*

*فضيلة الشيخ*
*  أ.د . لُطف الله بن مُلا عبد العظيم خوجه*
*جزاه الله تعالى خيراً*
*https://justpaste.it/og7c*

*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=370258*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شرح كتاب التوحيد*
 *
*
 *لفضيلة الشيخ*
 * أ.د. صالح بن عثمان سندي*
 *المدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف*
 *جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*




*PDF*


*https://ia601502.us.archive.org/35/i...8%AF%D9%8A.pdf*

*
لتحميل الشرح صوتياً*


*https://archive.org/download/Doros_K...ed_vbr_mp3.zip*
*
*
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------

